#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-22
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: hi there! am I right that you are upstream for glchess in gnome-games?
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, I am
<robert_ancell> brb
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: cool, i was looking for a fix for bug 389889. I came up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/201152/ but that only works in python2.6, not 2.5.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389889 in gnome-games "Gnome Chess produces deprecation warning" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389889
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, I suggest pushing that fix upstream and marking the Ubuntu bug as triaged - I'm not sure if we're ready to require Python 2.6 yet
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201153/ works also with python2.5, but I do have a question: what error do you want to be displayed?
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201156/ the first or the more detailed second?
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein: I want the text of the message to be displayed, I think in http://paste.ubuntu.com/201153/ it will display something like "IOError('blah')" which is not what I want
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: ok, so you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/201160/ ?
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: or just the "No such file or directory"?
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein, testing...
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein: yes, I want that.  I didn't realise that .message doesn't return anything anymore!
<Ampelbein> robert_ancell: ok, i'm filing a bug and attach the patch
<robert_ancell> Ampelbein: thanks
<TheMuso> c
<pitti> Good morning
<robert_ancell> pitti: Do you know .deb Python packaging well? I'm trying to fix gucharmap, it FTBFS as it installs python modules in /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages not /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages.  Is there a debhelper that will "do the right thing" for me?
<robert_ancell> bug 390523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390523 in gucharmap "FTBFS: python files in wrong directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390523
<pitti> robert_ancell: does it use distutils?
<pitti> robert_ancell: then you need to use --install-layout=deb on the "setup.py install" call
<robert_ancell> pitti, unfortunately it doesn't use distutils - it's an autoconf job
<pitti> robert_ancell: ok, then this needs to be fixed in debian/*.install
<robert_ancell> pitti, but then how do you get it to work building both python 2.5 and 2.6?
<pitti> robert_ancell: you probably have to split the python module install line in debian/*.install then
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<robert_ancell> pitti: do you know why gnome-system-monitor is failing to build? It doesn't cant install dependencies it seems
<robert_ancell> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28187740/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-sparc.gnome-system-monitor_2.27.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, just sparc?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I guess gtk wasn't built (at all/correctly) on sparc
<robert_ancell> pitti, no it seems to be all the archs
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, all other arches built
<pitti> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/2.27.3-0ubuntu1
<pitti> robert_ancell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.17.2-0ubuntu2
<robert_ancell> pitti: sorry, yes.  It sent me email saying the others hadn't built
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's needs-build on sparc still
<pitti> any/all arch conflict
<pitti> don't worry about it
<seb128> hello there
<didrocks> hey seb128, did you have a nice week-end? :)
<seb128> didrocks: too short but good yes, you?
<didrocks> seb128: same, even if the "Libre music" festival in Paris was not as good as last year
<seb128> libre music = fête de la musique or something else?
<didrocks> seb128: something related, but not exactly fête de la musique: http://www.libreacces.org/spip.php?article75
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> ok
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I'm packaging polkit-1 now
<pitti> seems that we won't get around it
<seb128> cool
<seb128> yeah, GNOME is going to depends on it this cycle
<pitti> new dk-disks and g-d-u releases depend on it
<pitti> eggdbus is in the archive now
<pitti> I hope that dk-power will be ported soon, too
<pitti> seb128: do you think you can get the new gdm into karmic this week?
<seb128> I can try but I doubt it
<seb128> I still have no clue how to fix those upgrade issues and rick asked me to have a look to get the new GNOME3 component in before GUADEC
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> I expect the week to be busy
<seb128> if somebody has a clue how to fix this "new gdm start after upgrade and autolog your user again"
<pitti> now if only compiz would start..
<seb128> and "the banner doesn't work until reboot"
<pitti> well, it'd be enough for now to make it work at all..
<pitti> upgrades, themes, etc. can be fixed later
<didrocks> seb128: the new version.py script should now install launchpadlib automatically (thanks pitti for the script \o/ I had to hack it a little because of strange import behavior in python). I saw also that robert changed the package list.
<seb128> yeah he dropped me an email
<seb128> pitti: ah right it doesn't work for you, I need to try that it was working there but on a jaunty-karmic mixed install
<seb128> didrocks: excellent, I will try that
<pitti> seb128: just try installing it on a live system
<seb128> well I can try on my laptop now I upgraded since
<TheMuso> Is anyone working on realtimekit, and is there anything besides a future pulseaudio version that needs it?
<seb128> that's the first time I read about this one
<seb128> so I'm not and I don't know if anybody else here is working on it
<pitti> likewise
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> Will worry about it if/when its needed.
<seb128> TheMuso: do you know why the gedit version you sponsoed is 1ubuntu1?
<seb128> debian doesn't have this version they don't track 2.27
<TheMuso> seb128: Twas an error that RObert made which I msised. *blushes*
<seb128> ok, I was just wondering that's just a detail
<seb128> pitti: I will look at the notify-osd update if you didn't yet
<pitti> seb128: thanks, I didn't
<seb128> good
<seb128> MacSlow: looking at your notify-osd update ;-)
<pitti> MacSlow: interesting "403 Forbidden" patch :)
<seb128> ubuntu-devel-discuss is very noisy recently
<Laney> you can say that again
<Laney> it actually prompted me to reorganise my mail filters
<didrocks> Fspot is a revival of Mono flameware... when will it stop?
<Laney> when you apply your killfile :)
 * pitti uploads policykit-1 to ubuntu-desktop ppa
<chrisccoulson1> perhaps there should be a "mono-flamewar" list that these people should post to instead?
<MacSlow> pitti What's missing?
<pitti> MacSlow: look at your mail, the attachment 16_use_synchronous_notifications.patch
<pitti> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<pitti>   <title>403 - Forbidden</title>
<pitti> :)
<huats> morning everyone
<MacSlow> pitti, resend
<MacSlow> the "wonder" of evolution
<pitti> hah
<lool> MacSlow: Do you still need some help with autotools stuff, or did you manage to sort it out?
<MacSlow> lool, I defeated it yesterday -> http://macslow.net/?p=316
<lool> Cool
<MacSlow> lool, the end-result for karmic-users/testers is -> http://macslow.net/clips/correct-throbbing-debug-bar-proximity-fade.ogv
<Laney> MacSlow: you should look into pbuilder-dist if you want to manage multiple chroots
<MacSlow> Laney, yeah... but not today :)
<MacSlow> Laney, I keep that in mind for next time around
<Laney> ok
<lool> MacSlow: Cool :)
<huats> didrocks: seb128 : just for the record, right after lunch I start to work on bugbuddy finally
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I just finished reading emails from the weekend, users are crazy
<cassidy> seb128: tell me about that, I got a day off on Friday and I discovered 198 (upstream) Empathy bug mails this morning...
<seb128> yeah, same for me, I had a 3 days weekend
<seb128> got over 800 bugmails during the weekend
<Zdra> cassidy: and you are not monitoring evolution bugs.... you can be happy!
<cassidy> thanks god!
<didrocks> huats: open a bug and assign it to you so that we can track it in versions.html
<huats> didrocks: I already did it...
<didrocks> huats: it's not in http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html
<didrocks> did you add the right tag?
<huats> didrocks: not tagged yet
<huats> that is the pb, but the bug was created
<huats> :)
<didrocks> great, you can tag it, so :p
<huats> hum
<huats> actually it was already tagged desktop-upgrade
<huats> and it does appear in the list
<didrocks> oh, maybe a bug in desktop-upgrade, when did you tag it?
<didrocks> (url?)
<huats> (saying unasigned while I am assigned to it but it is a detail)
<huats> I haven't tagged it !
<huats> When I tied to do it, it was already done...
<didrocks> can you paste me the url?
<huats> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bug-buddy/+bug/390616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390616 in bug-buddy "'Update bug-buddy to 2.27.1'" [Undecided,In progress]
<didrocks> huats: versions.py finds the bugs by their tags...
<Laney> can I drop the gaim conflicts/replaces from pidgin now?
<Laney> oh
<Laney> nm
<didrocks> huats: ok, so, you tagged it recentely and now it's updated (I didn't refreshed the page). Now, I'm wondering why the bug is unassigned. Let's wair for seb128 to push the new version on prod using launchpadlib rather than page parsing to see if it fixes it
<didrocks> huats: or you can launch it now by yourself at home to check if the generated page contains your assigned name :)
<huats> I can... but it is not a big deal I think
<huats> but if it helps you I can launch it to test case
<didrocks> huats: yes, please, can you launch it and paste me the result?
<seb128> Laney: do you work on the pidgin update?
<Laney> seb128: yes
<seb128> ok good
<Laney> we need to sru that yahoo fix right?
<seb128> I guess so
<Laney> fun
<seb128> why?
<pitti> ok, ubuntu-desktop PPA has polkit-1 crack now
<seb128> didrocks: how is the local launchpadlib supposed to work?
<seb128> pitti: cool
<pitti> devicekit-disks is depwaiting on new libsgutils2 which is in karmic NEW
<pitti> (*hint* :) )
<pitti> trivial binary NEW, but I was the uploader
<seb128> pitti: I can have a look ;-)
<pitti> seb128: so, with dk-disks, packagekit, g-d-u and other stuff being ported, I guess we have to swallow this
<pitti> it's pretty buggy still, but at least devkit-disks --mount /dev/sda3 works now
<pitti> (internal drive)
<pitti> I didn't package new g-d-u yet
<pitti> lunch first ;)
<cassidy> seb128: some TP components need to be upgraded: http://people.collabora.co.uk/~cassidy/tp-versions.html  Sync from Sid is automatic, right?
<seb128> cassidy: yes
<seb128> pitti: sg3-utils newed
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<pitti> seb128: let's have the regular archive admins worry about the new polkit/p-gnome stuff, and work in the ppa for now
<pitti> seb128: IIRC you were blocked by this for some update
<pitti> was it gvfs?
<seb128> sounds good
<seb128> yes gvfs
<pitti> I hacked on gvfs over the weekend as well
<seb128> but not hurry to get it updated
<pitti> and seriously missed it as well
<seb128> yeah I noticed your cdda and gphoto patches
<pitti> so I backported my trunk patches
<pitti> backports work fine for now, though, so it's not super-urgent
<pitti> DIE, hal, DIE! :-)
<pitti> and now, DIE, devicekit, DIE! :-)
<pitti> (new devkit-disks doesn't use it any more)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> do they plan to stop rewritting everything one day?
<didrocks> seb128: it's supposed to download launchpadlib if it's not present, and then, add it to sys.path, why?
<seb128> doesn't work
<didrocks> hum? I tested on my host purging launchpadlib :/
<didrocks> (and its dependencies)
<didrocks> seb128: can you show me any traces?
<seb128> how are you supposed to use that tool? run it by hand?
<didrocks> seb128: no. versions.py try to use launchpadlib from the distribution, if it doesn't find it, it launches the script to download it and then, bind to it.
<didrocks> seb128: so, you don't have to run it by hand, just run versions.py
<seb128> let me try that
<seb128> WARNING: it seems that python-launchpadlib is not installed system widely nor locally. Try to install it locally.
<seb128> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `python-httplib2*.deb': No such file or directory
<seb128> ERROR: can't install launchpadlib locally
<didrocks> seb128: which version of the distribution is the prod server?
<seb128> dapper
<didrocks> urgh, maybe this package is not there, let me check
<didrocks> seb128: this package exists from hardy :/
<seb128> running things on dapper is no fun really
<didrocks> and same for python-simplejson
<didrocks> seb128: we only need one file from each package, I can maybe embeeded them and copy if not found. What do you think?
<seb128> give it a try ;-)
<didrocks> ok, one sec. I must connect on my server to branch the code :)
<didrocks> seb128: can you try "dlocate /usr/share/python-support/python-httplib2/httplib2", we never know if it was on another package :)
<seb128> didrocks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is your friend for that
<didrocks> even for files? never used it
<didrocks> let me have a look
<seb128> "Search the contents of packages"
<didrocks> oh, great, never used another thing that "search package directories" :)
<seb128> it seems it was not on dapper no
<didrocks> hum, ok, let's try with karmic version and cross the fingers :/
<seb128> karmic is really a piece of crap to use, need to reboot again it's eating all ram and most of the swap again
<chrisccoulson1> seb128 - whats eating all your ram in karmic? i was thinking of upgrading my main desktop this week (well, more of a forced reinstall as my Jaunty install isn't working too well)
<seb128> the intel driver
<seb128> seems to be a intel965 issue
<chrisccoulson1> ah, thats not so bad for me, as i don't have intel hardware
<kenvandine> pitti, eww... libgstfarsight depends on  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<kenvandine> that is not cool
<pitti> kenvandine: right, what I wrote in the MIR bug
<pitti> and on other gst plugins as well
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i will investigate
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> we need to strip -bad either way, and preferably also the other new dependencies (conserve space)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> understand
<kenvandine> morning tedg
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine.
<mpt> mvo, hi, ready for a call?
<mvo> mpt: sure
<seb128> MacSlow: do you really need those new gboolean in the g-s-d change?
<seb128> can't you use the level being being 0 or 100?
<MacSlow> no
<MacSlow> seb128, I tried numerous things... only this guarantees me the trobbing indication is sent correctly by g-s-d or g-p-m (by -1 or 101)
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I don't like the change much I've to say
<MacSlow> seb128, also I wanted to keep the patch change in one single spot only
<seb128> why wouldn't looking for the value being > 99 work?
<pitti> seb128: desktop-ppa now has latest g-d-u as well, FYI
<seb128> bah
<seb128> why does notify-osd require gmcs to build now?
<seb128> pitti: ok thanks
<SiDi> seb128: its because of the examples in mono, but they'll be optional in the next release
<seb128> why do we need those to build notify-osd for karmic?
<seb128> no example are installed
<MacSlow> seb128, the steps at which brightness/volume are increased are different from time to time (and apparently system to system)
<seb128> MacSlow: well the steps are but the 0 and 100 limits should not
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti: gcms is only needed if you build notify-osd using --with-examples=mono
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti: the package default is not to state --with-examples at all
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti: thus it's not part of the build-requirements in the rules
<seb128> MacSlow: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28200152/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.notify-osd_0.9.14-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> MacSlow: it failed
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti: and _I_ will not change that behaviour... not in notify-osd and not in the packageing... I had enough of this over the weekend
<MacSlow> seb128, were did you pull notify-osd from? Trunk?
<seb128> MacSlow: the 0.9.14 tarball
<MacSlow> fuck!
<seb128> we use tarball for distribution builds
<MacSlow> I forgot to update that
<MacSlow> one "sec"
<pitti> seb128: hm, you don't merge trunk into ubuntu any more?
<pitti> or is the error in the autoconfiscation? (which we take from orig.tar.gz indeed)
<seb128> pitti: I do
<seb128> bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/notify-osd/ubuntu
<seb128> cd ubuntu
<seb128> bzr merge lp:notify-osd
<seb128> dch -v new_version
<pitti> ok, was just confused
<seb128> debcommit -r
<seb128> bzr push
<seb128> I'm doing things wrongly again?
<pitti> seb128: no, that looks fine
<seb128> ok *pfffiou* ;-)
<pitti> plus bzr bd -S, I take it? (to fetch new orig.tar.gz)
<seb128> bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> it gets the tarball and build
<pitti> seb128: so the error MacSlow is fixing now is just in the orig.tar.gz, like in teh autogenerated Makefile.in, etc.?
<pitti> seb128: righto
<seb128> pitti: right
<pitti> seb128: ok, that explains it then
<mpt> mvo, a debconf prompt just grabbed focus, and I've no idea what I chose :-]
<mpt> I was typing something when it popped up, and I pressed Space, which triggered one of the buttons
<mvo> mpt: *weeeh* focus stealing ftw
<mvo> mpt: but seriously, for 2.0 we could work on a more intergrated debconf
<mpt> yes indeed
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti: https://edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+milestone/notify-osd-0.9.14.1
<mvo> mpt: unfortunately its not tirivial to embeded the frontends (and its auto-generated UI, so very hard to make not ugly in the general case)
<seb128> MacSlow: thanks
<mvo> mpt: hm, but for a start we could set focus-on-map=False
<mpt> that would help
<mpt> unless/until there's some way to front-load the questions
<didrocks> seb128: I think you can bzr pull now. It works with intrepid package (not hardy ones). It took some time to setup a proper jaunty chroot with all depends :/
<seb128> didrocks: that works now, good job ;-)
<seb128> the page has been updated
<didrocks> seb128: great \o/
<didrocks> (but dapper is a pain ;))
<seb128> dapper is old
<seb128> MacSlow: your new notify-osd tarball...
<seb128> MacSlow: it built fine, thanks for the tarball update ;-)
<MacSlow> seb128, at least this time I came "prepared"
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: don't worry about dapper; it's easier to set up the cronjob on another DC host (macaroni or cocoplum) and rsync the result to rookery, than trying to get this stuff running on dapper
<MacSlow> not that I don't expect the next release to as gruesome as this one... at least for me
<seb128> pitti: too late to say that, didrock managed to fix it ;-)
<pitti> wow
<pedro_> lool: salut, are you looking at bug 390591 ? just wondering since you were subscribed by the reporter.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390591 in f-spot "f-spot seems wrongly packaged / unusable for armel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390591
<lool> pedro_: I just verified that it was committed in the tip VCS
<lool> pedro_: It seems we share packaging across Debian and Ubuntu, it's hosted in an Alioth SVN
<lool> pedro_: I also confirmed the jaunty task as it seems SRU worthy, but I don't intend to actually prepare it (and didn't milestone it)
<pedro_> lool: ah ok, thanks for the info
<Laney> I think you two are talking about different bugs
<lool> Ah we are indeed
<lool> pedro_: Sorry, I touched only one f-spot bug myself; I see which bug you mean now
<lool> pedro_: So for this armel crasher, I was subscribed because our ARM partners always subscribe me and then I dispatch  :)
<lool> I usually assign or subscribe canonical-mobile for bugs we care about
<Laney> I don't think they are PE executables
<Laney> maybe it is broken, but that's not the reason I hope...
<pedro_> lool: alright, do you want me to assign that to canonical-mobile then? would be good to have someone looking at it
<lool> pedro_: I had sub-ed us some minutes ago, but I'll actually assign us
<pedro_> lool: nice, thanks
<lool> pedro_: Thanks for the heads up
<rickspencer3> didrocks: did you see my updates to quickly over the weekend?
<pitti> rickspencer3: good morning
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> http://piware.de/tmp/desktopteam-burndown-karmic.png
<rickspencer3> nice, except we're above the trend line already
 * rickspencer3 takes heartburn pill
<rickspencer3> j/k
<pitti> rickspencer3: if you start exactly at the top of TODO, that's kind of expected, isn't it?
<rickspencer3> I was just kidding
<rickspencer3> I didn't really expect any to be resolved over the weekend
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yes, I reviewed them this morning. I have some changes to do, but it will only by the end of the week :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I changed slightely the spec, integrating my remarks
<rickspencer3> did you see how eeejay figured out how to handle deriving from gtk.Window and gtk.Dialog and still use Glade?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I'm unfortunately not a pygtk programmer. Currently learning it, so, I didn't attach yet so much important to this part of code. (but from what I know, we should use gtk.AboutDialog)
<rickspencer3> didrocks: ok. trust me, it's very cool
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> I trust you :)
<seb128> pedro_: is that an impression or is the desktop bug activity crazy recently?
<pedro_> seb128: it's raising considering the past weeks, i wouldn't say crazy yet but we're getting more bugs yeap
<seb128> I think the hundredpapercut thing has been generating lot of noise
 * awalton__ concurs.
<pedro_> that's true, a good portion of the bug mail on the desktop-bugs is coming from there
<Laney> seb128: do you have any ideas on python-gdl besides waiting for upstream?
<seb128> build without the option for now or distro patch to build it?
<seb128> it's probably easy to update to the abi changes
<Laney> maybe, did debian do the same with gdl?
 * Laney knows nothing about python-c bindings to fix it
<seb128> Laney: no, debian doesn't track 2.27
<Laney> it's on 2.25.3 in both
<Laney> oh you mean gdl
<Laney> nm
<Laney> building pidgin now
<seb128> cool
<seb128> Laney: do you still work on the tomboy upgrade?
<Laney> seb128: yes it's at the head of meebey's sponsor queue now
<seb128> oh, you are blocking on a debian update to sync?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you can upload it direct if you want though
<Laney> just pull it from git
<seb128> no that's ok
<seb128> I was reviewed the outdated desktop packages and wondering why this one was not moving
<Laney> ah
<seb128> we tend to no block on debian usually and update and sync later
<Laney> i should have put it in the bug
<seb128> but I'm being lazy if they update soon
<Laney> i pinged meebey about it, maybe he uploads today
 * Laney looks at vino
<Laney> seb128: is that a debian bug too?
<rickspencer3> seb128: pitti: pedro_: anyone else ... I'm writing tutorials for quickly, and will write reference as well
<rickspencer3> what should I be using for authoring, and what format should I be releasing help in?
<pitti> rickspencer3: I recommend docbook-xml as source format
<pitti> rickspencer3: there are nice tools to convert that to manpages, HTML, LaTeX, etc.
<pitti> and it's pretty much _the_ FOSS documentation standard nowadays
<rickspencer3> pitti: thanks
<rickspencer3> any recommendations for an editor?
<pitti> like dookbook2html, or gtk-doc-tools
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, a flamewar gauntlet!
<rickspencer3> oh
<pitti> vim, of course! :-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> Laney: what debian bug?
<seb128> rickspencer3: what pitti said
<Laney> the conffile move
<pitti> see, seb128 also recommending vim now :-P
<seb128> Laney: they decided that using etc is wrong and started moving things to usr in a distribution specific way
 * seb128 slaps pitti
<Laney> seb128: and we don't follow this change?
<Laney> or if they started cleaning the conffile we would?
<seb128> I'm not decided yet, I've been not following it for now
<seb128> we are not on sync for most GNOME packages anyway
<Laney> ok
<seb128> that's extra diff over upstream for no good reason
 * Laney likes to strive for sync
<seb128> right sync is good but for most of GNOME we package unstable versions and they don't anyway
<pitti> rickspencer3: apt-cache search has conglomerate and qemacs, but pretty much any reasonable XML editor should do
<pitti> rickspencer3: the other option is to just document it online in moin
<rickspencer3> pitti: right
<rickspencer3> what I want is to write it in one place, and export it as MOIN, HTML, etc...
<pitti> rickspencer3: if you don't actually need moin, just HTML (which makes sense anyway, since you only want to change the source), then docbook2html or gtk-doc-tools are great
<dobey> james_w: hey. source package branches should only contain the contents of the tarball, right?
<dobey> james_w: plus the debian dir of course
<james_w> dobey: as opposed to what?
<dobey> james_w: extra cruft that may be in vcs needed to generated a release tarball, that isn't normally in a release tarball
<james_w> ah
<james_w> yeah, you probably just want what is in the tarball
<dobey>  cool. thanks
<Laney> pidgin diff is up
<pitti> good night everyone
<Laney> seeya
<rickspencer3> pitti: it looks like "mallard" is the new standard for documentation authoring
<dobey> asac: ping
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> what's the diff between Build-Depends-Indep and Build-Depends?
<Laney> build-depends-indep are packages only needed to build the arch-indep packages
<dobey> Laney: so you can build only the Architectrue: all packages, without having to build the other packages for x86 or something?
<Laney> right
<Laney> via build/binary-indep
<dobey> ok
<dobey> so basically pointless for any package that only produces Architecture: all package(s)?
<Laney> yeah
<dobey> fun
<kenvandine> dobey, how is the u1 packages coming?
<dobey> kenvandine: will be fixed up very soon now
<kenvandine> great
<chrisccoulson> is there any point in opening papercut tasks for applications that are likely to disappear shortly?
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: i don't think so. In my opinion, that's a waste of time for the developers.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering what other peoples opinions were
<chrisccoulson> i marked a bug in gdm-setup as a duplicate of an old gdm bug, but deliberately didn't copy the papercut task across as gdm-setup is gone from the new gdm. then someone told me i forgot to copy the task across :-/
<dobey> kenvandine: i uploaded a new ubuntuone-storage-protocol to REVU
<dobey> kenvandine: will have new ubuntuone-client very shortly
<dobey> kenvandine: new ubuntuone-client is uploaded now too
<kenvandine> dobey, woot
<chrisccoulson> hi robert_ancell. just looking at this gnome-panel update. i think i drew the short straw;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-23
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson: yeah, it's a bit complex!!
<chrisccoulson> it is. i've nearly finished it, but the delta to debian is huge
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti
<seb128> hello there
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<pitti> hey didrocks, moin seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: BTW, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/PolicyKitOne shows that they mean it with the polkit-1 migration
<pitti> so hopefully we can get rid of the old policykit during karmic
<seb128> pitti, I was pondering forwarding this email too ;-)
<seb128> pitti, subscribed to the GNOME d-d-l list too? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm not, no; davidz pointed it out to me yesterday evening, when I talked to him
<pitti> seb128: what's d-d-l?
<seb128> pitti, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2009-June/msg00069.html for the record then it has details
<seb128> pitti, the GNOME list where discussions about GNOME happen usually
<didrocks> I have also bookmarked this link yesterday :)
<pitti> seb128: thanks for the link, interesting
<seb128> pitti, you're welcome
<seb128> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> robert_ancell, is your anjuta sponsoring request ready to review?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you let the bug as incomplete so it's not on the sponsoring list etc
<robert_ancell> seb128: huats is going to finish it off
<seb128> robert_ancell, and gnome-menus? you opened a bug, is that to claim work?
<seb128> ok
<robert_ancell> I opened gnome-menus by accident.  It needs someone more experience with the code to fix (I had a go but got lost quickly)
<seb128> what is broken?
<robert_ancell> seb128, just needs merging with Debian
<seb128> hum ok, there is nothing special in the ubuntu changes I think but I can have a look
<seb128> would be nice if you commented on those bugs if somebody needs to pick up so we know where we stand ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, in any case the versions page is very useful ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'm loving it, makes my life a lot easier to see what needs working on
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> it took a while to get the update on the server though since the box is still running dappetr
<seb128> dapper
<seb128> and there was no launchpadlib etc there
<seb128> but didrocks fixed that to magically work now ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: :-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: I added a little feature yesterday, but if you don't want to pull daily, there is no need :)
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back
<seb128> I'm pondering doing a bzr pull in the cron job
<seb128> but I think it's better to do that manually for now
<seb128> so we don't pull broken versions while nobody is there to look at the update etc
<didrocks> yes, as we don't have a test suite to check trunk before updating it
<seb128> updated
<seb128> I don't think it's worth doing a testsuite
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> it's not a production tool
<didrocks> yes, it doesn't worth a testsuite
<seb128> robert_ancell keeps adding components apparently ;-)
<seb128> +                "gnome-desktio-sharp2":"gnome-desktop-sharp",
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ typo? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, err
<robert_ancell> it's a new package. honest.
<seb128> ahah
<robert_ancell> as you said, not a production tool!
<didrocks> seb128: talking about gnome-desktop-* do you have any time to review my split?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: :)
<seb128> didrocks, sure, where is it?
<seb128> didrocks, you pinged me about it some time ago but it's not on the sponsoring list
<didrocks> seb128: really? bug #223671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223671 in ubiquity "wnck and rsvg should be provided in seperate packages not requiring gnome" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223671
<didrocks> u-m-s is subscribed :)
<seb128> didrocks, nice title ...
<seb128> didrocks, it's well down the list since the bug is not recent and the title is not clear
<didrocks> seb128: I prefered to take an existing bug than opening a new one :)
<seb128> ok, which explains why it slipped out
<seb128> I will review it today
<seb128> did you have questions on the merge?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, the pastebin is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/201932/
<seb128> didrocks, "- The debian maintainer only put a "Conflicts:" tags (not the usual conflicts/replaces). This seems logical, but how would you handle it?"
<didrocks> you qnszered the "debug question"
<seb128> what do you mean?
<seb128> Conflicts,Replaces is correct as far as I know
<seb128> didrocks, QWERTYERROR
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks hates his windows desktop :/
<seb128> mvo, ^ is Conflicts,Replaces required when files move between binaries or Conflicts is enough?
<didrocks> so, in azerty, the question was: the DM only used conflicts, not replaces
<seb128> I would use Replaces
<didrocks> so, adding extra diff to debian adding Replaces?
<seb128> to avoid races in unpacking leading to overwrite errors
<seb128> let's wait for mvo to reply, maybe it's not required nowadays
<didrocks> ok
<robert_ancell> bye all
<didrocks> good night robert_ancell
<seb128> didrocks, btw, http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gnome-python-desktop/news/20090620T184326Z.html
<seb128> didrocks, you might want to rebase on this one, they added python-evince too
<mvo> seb128: replaces is enough usually if its just a file moving from on to the other
<mvo> replaces: foo-data (<< version-where-the-split-happend)
<didrocks> mvo: the DM only added "Conflicts" in splitting a package
<didrocks> seb128: look at the control.in file. I added python-evince :)
<didrocks> (so, I probably based the package in the right time ;))
<didrocks> seb128: no libevince-dev btw. So, I have to add it
<didrocks> (as a build-dep)
<seb128> didrocks, no, I think you did that yourself before them
<seb128> didrocks, they splitted evince differently
<seb128> we don't have a libevince-dev
<didrocks> oh, right, we have libevdocument-dev and libevview-dev
<didrocks> (coffee time, see you in 10 min :))
<seb128> see you
<seb128> didrocks, "(__init__.py for instance in python-totem-plparser)" seems a debian bug
<seb128> "- what is relibtoolize?" ... a way to update autotools generated files  in the source?
<seb128> dunno about the .defs exactly, is that revelant for the update?
<seb128> didrocks, sorry for the duplicated comments on the bug launchpad is not smart about retries as bugzilla is
<didrocks> seb128: they only remove empty __init__.py files (0.90.2 in http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/python-support/python-support_1.0.3/changelog)
<didrocks> .defs was for general understanding, no matter :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, your current package looks ok to me, could you rebase on the current version and maybe make python-gnome-desktop depends on python-evince?
<didrocks> and "relibtoolize patches" are just regenerated by autoreconf
<didrocks> seb128: of course, I saw you comment. will do :)
<seb128> thanks!
<didrocks> so, I kept the -doc package?
<seb128> do you still have some questions I didn't reply to?
<didrocks> just the one before :)
<seb128> what is debian doing for this one?
<didrocks> they put the doc in each package
<seb128> hum
<didrocks> (3 packages IIRC have the doc)
<seb128> it's small enough?
<seb128> hum
<didrocks> yes, it's rather small
<seb128> thinking
<didrocks> take your time, I will have the time only this evening :)
<seb128> I would say to keep it things the way you did now
<didrocks> ok, just rebase it for now
<seb128> the documentation coverage will probably improve
<seb128> and we don't want to use CD space for that
<didrocks> it's understandable :)
<seb128> it's easy enough to install the extra binary
<seb128> we can change later if required
<didrocks> ok, perfect. That's what I thought and why I kept it :)
<didrocks> I will ping you when done
<seb128> good job!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> ok, changing box to my laptop and doing some testing, be back in 15 minutes or so
<seb128> brb
<mat_t> asac, ping
<asac> mat_t: hi!
<asac> dobey: is your ping still active?
<asac> mat_t: so whats the experience teams suggestion for bug 386900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386900 in hundredpapercuts ""Auto eth0" confusing for most people" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386900
<mat_t> asac: I think the notify-osd spec suggests "Wired network" as a generic title for wired connections...
 * mat_t looks it up
<asac> mat_t: quite a lot desktop systems have two NICs by default
<mat_t> asac: I'm not sure if  it is important for most users to know which one established the connection...
<mat_t> asac: if I understand that correctly
<mat_t> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#network-manager Once you are connected to a wired network, a notification bubble should appear with the connected wired icon, title ?Wired network?, and body ?Connection established?. (Launchpad #330571)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330571 in network-manager-applet "Wired connected message in nm-applet too long" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330571
<mat_t> asac: so what are the exact implications of a 2-NIC situation?
<asac> mat_t: i dont know. i just think that we cannot just name it "Wired network" ... because if you plug in two cables you need a second name ;)
<mat_t> asac: I see, in this case it should just be: Wired network 2, Wired network 3 etc
<andreasn> you can connect two cables? where do you buy those machines?
<Laney> my machine is on two networks
<Laney> one is called "the internet" :)
<mat_t> Laney: we're discussing the case when the network name is assigned automatically, and is meaningless for most users: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/386900
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 386900 in hundredpapercuts ""Auto eth0" confusing for most people" [Low,In progress]
<Laney> mat_t: Yeah, I was addressing andreasn there. I agree with you, fwiw.
<Laney> a nice addition would be some kind of indication that a network connection gets you to the internet
<asac> Laney: its hard to figure that out
<asac> unless you do high level pinging
<Laney> yeah no doubt
<asac> anyway. i will talk to NM folks and see what they think
<mat_t> asac: cool, thanks
<Laney> vista does it, but I don't know how their implementation works
<mat_t> Laney: yes it would be nice to have, but only if we can be dead-accurate
<Laney> I can't think of a good way besides pinging
<Laney> "The Encoding key is deprecated. It was used to specify whether keys of type localestring were encoded in UTF-8 or in the specified locale" from the desktop entry spec
<Laney> are we following this?
<seb128> Laney: in which sense?
<Laney> we have changes over debian to do this
<Laney> should I drop them?
<seb128> it's not worth a distro delta if that's the question
<Laney> to add encoding
<seb128> adding the encoding is the wrong way
<Laney> no, we had previously added the encoding as an ubuntu-specific change
<seb128> things are encoding in utf-8 nowadays and the key is not useful
<seb128> that's wrong
<Laney> so I'll drop those changes now
<seb128> yes
<Laney> ok thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> huats: lut!
<huats> hello everyone !
<lool> pitti: Do you have .debs for http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20520 ?
<huats> seb128:  o/
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 20520 in Driver/intel "[945GM] display freezes a few minutes after resuming" [Critical,New]
<pitti> lool: no, just built it locally with the patch
<lool> pitti: I'm running amd64 and my bug relates to this one, but it's not 100% clear it's the same one
<lool> pitti: Pristine linux tree, or Ubuntu's?
<pitti> lool: took me a while to figure out the best/fastest way how to build this, I documented it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<pitti> lool: against ubuntu tree (-10.12)
<pitti> lool: want that .ko from me?
<lool> Sure
<pitti> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/i915.ko
<pitti> lool: amd64, 2.6.30-10.12
<pitti> I just NEWed that, you  might not have it yet
<lool> pitti: Thanks
<pitti> lool: works for you?
<asac> Riddell: so konqueror cannot read slashdot? ;) fun!
<lool> pitti: Still upgrading
<lool> Didn't do my daily laptop update this morning and lots of updates + slow DSL
<pitti> inbox zero!
<lool> I wish
 * pitti phews
<Laney> pidgin isn't on versions.html
<seb128> Laney: it is, click on the "+"
<Laney> oh, what does that mean?
<seb128> "show extra packages"
<seb128> is somebody else having issue on edge recently?
<Laney> what kind of issues?
<seb128> combo boxes values can't be changed often
<seb128> I've to refresh the page to be able to use those
<Laney> I have some icon overlapping problem
<seb128> that too
<Laney> not seen the other one
<lool> pitti: Doesn't work for me
<lool> I'm not really surprized as someone claimed it worked in rc5, but it didn't for me
<pitti> it worked well for me during allhands/UDS
<mpt> mvo, did that bug with update-manager appearing very shortly after you dismiss it get an SRU in the end?
<mvo> mpt: yes
<mpt> mvo, do you have the number handy or some search terms? I tried to find it a couple of days ago and didn't
<mvo> mpt: should be bug #369198
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369198 in update-notifier "update-manager auto-opened after each apt use when security updates available" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369198
<mpt> thanks!
<mpt> mvo, why is it "Fix Committed" rather than Released? Does that mean it's still in jaunty-proposed?
<mvo> mpt: each sru needs someone doing a sru-verification
<mvo> mpt: looks like none was performed here
<huats> seb128: 390616 for bug-buddy ... I am back on board :)
<seb128> huats: excellent!
<huats> otherwise : i have noticed that when you create a bug using the version.html page, it creates a bug saying : "Update to 2.27.1" by instance but it might be better to have : "update package_name to 2.27.1"
<mpt> mvo, looks like it's not in Release yet <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/update-notifier>
<mvo> mpt: it should be in jaunty-proposed
<mpt> it is
<seb128> huats: why, the bug is already on the right component?
<huats> seb128: yes, but when you read the email bug activity  it makes more sense to me
<seb128> emails should perhaps have "[component] title" as title
<huats> indeed in that case it is not necessary, but  I think the reference is quite useful
<SiDi> mpt: will the auto-open behaviour really be kept ?
<seb128> huats: I've no strong opinion but I think the issue is not specific to upgrade bugs and we use the webpage not email to track sponsoring
<mpt> SiDi, "really"?
<seb128> huats: you are welcome to send a patch though :-à
<seb128> ;-)
<SiDi> mpt: i find it way too intrusive to have update-manager appearing from nowhere
<SiDi> i understand that canonical may want to "force" users to do security updates
<chrisccoulson> SiDi - you can still disable it and restore the old behaviour
<SiDi> but imo it should open after a much more important delay
<huats> seb128: sure
<huats> it was just my opinion when I have used it :)
<tgpraveen> SiDi: mpt I agree it is a bad way to behave for update mgr
<SiDi> chrisccoulson: average end user wont restore the old behaviour by using gconf, average end user will remove update-notifier and forget about his updates
<SiDi> its just what happened with vista's UAC.
<tgpraveen> SiDi: +1
<huats> seb128: any thing  to be done ?
<chrisccoulson> well, i can't comment on that, because i don't really know what the "average user" will do, and there doesn't seem to be any hard figures to back up what you say
<seb128> huats: I've bee told you are still updating anjuta?
<mpt> SiDi, slow down, you're saying incorrect things too quickly to correct them all :-)
<huats> or can I do give a look at anjuta to help robert
<huats> seb128:  let me finish my sentences :)
<chrisccoulson> i just disabled the old behaviour because i detest the new behaviour
<chrisccoulson> **enabled
<seb128> huats: lol
<SiDi> mpt: i let you correct me on all of them then :p
<seb128> huats: doing anjuta would be useful, it's not installable right now due to the gdl changes
<huats> seb128: so I'll give a look at it
<mpt> SiDi, Canonical does not want to "force" users to do anything, the "average end user" has no idea that something called "update-notifier" even exists, and nothing similar happened with UAC.
<seb128> huats: excellent!
<SiDi> mpt: the comparisation with UAC is because UAC is also a feature meant to "enhance security" (cause i suppose the goal here is to make users aware of security updates as fast as possible), but an intrusive feature
<mpt> SiDi, UAC is much more similar to gksudo than it is to update-manager.
<SiDi> mpt: except its easier to disable uac than gksudo :p my point is that if someone finds out that disabling update-notifier stops this behaviour, he'll spread the word, while  the correct thing to do (for this user who doesnt want popups) would be to turn the behaviour to the old one instead of disabling update notifications
<kenvandine> pitti, ping
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> wanted to talk about the empathy/farsight issue
<kenvandine> so it isn't optional, that dep has to be there... they only need two plugins from -bad
<kenvandine> both are likely candidates to move to -good soonish
<kenvandine> but not likely to be before karmic
<kenvandine> how do you feel about creating -plugins-bad-liveadder type packages?
<kenvandine> and make -plugins-bad recommend them?
<kenvandine> so then we only pull in the little pieces we need
<pitti> kenvandine: that doesn't help, because it would still pull in a plethora of bad packages into main as build dependencies
<kenvandine> sigh
<pitti> assuming that yuo want to split them out into separate binary packages
<kenvandine> that was my thought
<kenvandine> but yeah...
<pitti> kenvandine: would we have the option to split out the entire farsight support?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> i asked already
<pitti> I wondered why everything else is so modular, but farsight is tightly depended on by empathy itself
<kenvandine> they aren't willing to do that
<kenvandine> they want it to be voip... no matter what
<pitti> hm, so they firmly depend on something that the gstreamer upstreams explicitly consider bad
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> well
<kenvandine> they are pretty well supported
<kenvandine> those two
<kenvandine> and destined for -good
<pitti> kenvandine: can we split the source of -bad and only build these two codecs, with avoiding all those build deps for the other codecs in main?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> let me give that a try
<kenvandine> how would you name the source?
<pitti> gstreamer-plugins-farsight or so?
<pitti> or just like the actual codec names
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> individual plugins then
<pitti> it's a PITA to maintain, though
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but shouldn't be permanent... famous last words :)
<pitti> we also need gstreamer0.10-nice, but that doesn't sound so bad
<Zdra> at least gst-nice in not in gst-ugly package... /me --> []
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti: can we try helping upstream on the move to good?
<pitti> that would certainly be nice, but isn't that a matter of "JFDI"?
<kenvandine> seb128, they want to make an API change before them
<kenvandine> then
<pitti> or is there more to it than just moving the source?
<kenvandine> more to it
<kenvandine> they are getting to where they are well supported... but want to make API changes before moving it to -good
<kenvandine> they have more latitude to change stuff in -bad :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> that change start being a lot of efforts I'm wondering if that's worth the work
<seb128> indications so far seems to indicate pidgin is still nearer of user expectations
<tgpraveen> seb128: if that is in karmic, then empathy would provide awesome features by the time of lts
<seb128> karmic is not a lts and which ones?
<tgpraveen> video chat using solely floss software, telepathy tubes brings in a lot of potential features,etc etc. I was talking abt karmic+1
<tgpraveen> as lts
<seb128> lts is probably not a cycle to add those things
<seb128> the framework is good and modular for sure
<seb128> and I'm sure lot of cool things will come
<seb128> but right now there is no real use of it and empathy sucks at basic IM features sometime
<seb128> I'm not sure the focus is right, ie adding cool mapping things and new libraries is cool
<seb128> but that's probably not what IM users are looking for to chat
<dobey> asac: nah. i think i got the answer. thanks
<cassidy> pitti: kenvandine: gstreamer-plugins-farsight is a really poor name. That's the name of an old (farsight 1 related) package
 * asac lunch time
<tgpraveen> seb128: while I agree that mapping should not have been the focus right now, but like you say lts cycle is not good to add new software
<tgpraveen> that is why it is being done in karmic cycle
<seb128> thanks but I know that, I'm the one who drafted this spec
<seb128> and I'm working on the ubuntu desktop since warty
<tgpraveen> so that by karmic+1(which is most probably) lts we will have a im client
<tgpraveen> which will get basic im features by then
<tgpraveen> ok
<seb128> I see no indication right now that efforts are spent on making empathy work great for all small im feature on msn, yahoo, etc
<seb128> I see rather work done on adding new things, ie mapping, vnc, etc
<pitti> well, I don't think the -bad issue alone should stop us; we can solve this, and the workaround, although ugly, will be temporary
<seb128> which are cool but should come at the next step imho
<pitti> what is "mapping"?
<pitti> geolocation?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> sorry for the incorrect wording
<seb128> btw that's a new extra depends coming
<pitti> (yeah, saw that)
<pitti> msn isn't working still? I thought that would work through libpurple?
<cassidy> seb128: we made a telepathy-butterfly release last week fixing lot of nasty issues
<seb128> libchamplain depends on clutter too
<seb128> that start being an explosion of depends for an im client
<kenvandine> seb128, we don't have to enable the champlain stuff...
<seb128> yet
<kenvandine> cassidy, yeah... i was naming it gst-plugins-liveadder
<kenvandine> etc
<cassidy> note that Empathy is more than a simple IM client and all these deps are optional and part of the GNOME stack (or should reach it soonish)
<Zdra> seb128: part of the problem is that msn/yahoo has only users, no sane developer care about those protocols
<seb128> Zdra: but they work mostly fine in pidgin
<seb128> cassidy: being part of GNOME doesn't mean we have CD space for everything
<cassidy> seb128: I know that. My point was: expect more GNOME apps depending on them in the futur
<seb128> I'm aware of that and tracking changes ;-)
<seb128> gnome-games is going to clutter too for example
<cassidy> note that I'm not advocating Empathy by default at all cost. I prefer to have a full package (with all deps) available in universe than a crippled one installed by default
<kenvandine> cassidy, we should be able to work around the farsight problem
<kenvandine> but it seems it is more of a concern about the msn support
<cassidy> MSN support is indeed, far to be as good as it should be
<kenvandine> cassidy, since the last release of butterfly, is it better than haze?
<cassidy> kenvandine: since the last release it actually works with recent empathy :)
<kenvandine> a couple weeks ago it didn't work at all for me
<cassidy> any idea when this pkg will be synced with Debian btw ?
<kenvandine> butterfly?
<cassidy> yep
<kenvandine> seb128: ^^
<kenvandine> could you do that so we can test it?
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> I did an autosync run this morning but it stopped just before that one
<seb128> will do the second part now
<kenvandine> thx
<Zdra> kenvandine: +1 for having Empathy in universe if moving in main means droping features
<rickspencer3> good morning kenvandine
<cassidy> kenvandine: lot of components need sync actually: http://people.collabora.co.uk/~cassidy/tp-versions.html
<kenvandine> Zdra, i don't want to drop versions
<kenvandine> seb128, can you also sponsor my empathy bump that includes the indicator patch?
<seb128> kenvandine: somebody else did the update rebased on the new version from debian I think
<seb128> I need to look at that
<kenvandine> doesn't look like it has been done
<kenvandine> it is still old
<kenvandine> 2.27.3 is much better
<kenvandine> and of course we prefer having the indicator :)
<cassidy> seb128: yeah bigon did it
<kenvandine> damn... i really need to look at my email filters...
<pitti> rickspencer3: hello
<pitti> rickspencer3: unfortunately I have an appointment this evening, so that I have to leave at 1830 (i. e. when the meeting starts)
<rickspencer3> pitti: ok
<rickspencer3> that iwll give us a chance to discuss you
<rickspencer3> j/k
<pitti> rickspencer3: would that be okay?
<pitti> heh
<seb128> cassidy: telepathy* synced now
<cassidy> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> cassidy: do you know if there is some stats on what protocol are most used by county or something similar online?
<cassidy> seb128: no idea
<seb128> would somebody here be interested to work on sru updates for pidgin to fix the yahoo issue?
<seb128> Laney: I sponsoring your karmic update
<Laney> seb128: At work now, and got friends over tonight.
<Laney> maybe much later, or tomorrow
<Laney> unless someone else does
<seb128> ok
<Laney> thanks for sponsoring
<seb128> you're welcome, thanks for the update ;-)
<seb128> huats: there?
<seb128> huats: is your bug-buddy dfsg tarball somewhere?
<huats> seb128: here :)
<huats> seb128: let me put it somewhere :)
<seb128> thanks
<huats> seb128: http://www.reponses.net/ubuntu/bug-buddy_2.27.1+dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<huats> seb128: I should have put it in the bug ?
<huats> (just to know I mean)
<seb128> huats: no that's ok
<seb128> you mean the tarball?
<seb128> yes because that's not the upstream one
<huats> yep
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll remember that
<seb128> you repacked it to drop the non dfsg files right?
<huats> exactly
<seb128> ok so yes add the tarball to the bug next time ;-)
<Laney> or add a get-orig-source rule
<seb128> Laney: the upstream tarball is no dfsg free so it get repacked, how do the get-orig-source will get the tarball from huat's disk?
<Laney> seb128: The get-orig-source gets it from GNOME and then does whatever it needs to do to make it dfsg free
<Laney> and then repacks back into a tarball
<Laney> s/GNOME/upstream/
<seb128> Laney: how does it work?
<Laney> it's just a makefile target in rules
<seb128> Laney: ie how do you describe the changes to do to the tarball?
<seb128> ok, could be something to consider for the next update
<Laney> rm bug-buddy-x.y.x/blah/blah.c
<Laney> it's useful for people to be able to recreate the tarball, and as documentation
<seb128> seems so indeed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll finally have the gnome-panel update ready for you to check later when i finish work
<chrisccoulson> i did it late last night but havent tried installing it or testing it yet
<dobey> pitti: this guy can't be serious about listing all the autotools files and crap in debian/copright eh? i'm looking at nautilus-cd-burner and it totally doesn't do that...
<pitti> dobey: no, autotools generated files are generally not mentioned in copyright
<dobey> and i don't generally see people specifying a license for the "debian packaging"
<dobey> which he suggests also
<dobey> (and which makes absolutely no sense at all to me)
<Laney> that does generally happen IME
<Laney> people usually release their packaging contributions under the same license as the software itself
<kenvandine> dobey, yes... there should be license for the debian packaging
<dobey> Laney: i have very rarely seen any explicit mention as such
<Laney> really?
<dobey> and it makes absolutely no sense as there is almost nothing in the packaging which would really be protected under a copyright
<dobey> and it's only this one package i've done that i've even had someone mention it
<dobey> none of the others have done that
<Laney> how do you know it's not copyrightable everywhere?
<Laney> I just picked some random packages from my work directory and they all had this info
<dobey> i mean, any N independent people creating packages are going to come up with almost exactly the same bytes. the only pieces that are really going to differe are the Maintainer: and Description: fields of the control file.
<Laney> I don't think that matters
<Laney> but I'm not an archive admin or ftpmaster
<pitti> dobey: don't worry about copyright too much
<pitti> dobey: dholbach's fourth point is the most important (list of copyright/authors and gpl stub), the rest is "nitpicks"
<dobey> right
<dobey> well i fixed per dholbach's comments
<Laney> I usually put "The Debian packaging is (c) Iain Lane <laney@ubuntu.com>, and is licensed under the whatever, see /usr/share/common-licenses/blah'
<Laney> + year ofc
<Laney> anyway, bye bye
<pitti> right, and the GPL stub
<asac> awe: hi
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ok cool
<mvo> seb128: what was the command to get the text config for the current stuff that gnome-keyboard-propoerties sets?
 * mvo knew it ones, but forgot it again
<seb128> mvo: (on phone)
<seb128> mvo: re
<jcastro> hey seb128
<seb128> mvo: gconftool -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd ?
<seb128> jcastro: hello!
<jcastro> seb128: daniel, pedro, and I were thinking about how best to get people to "adopt an upstream"
<jcastro> that is, having a place where people can learn to get involved with a certain package they care about
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Contacts
<mvo> thanks seb128!
<jcastro> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Banshee
<jcastro> the idea would be that these pages would be where we could work with an upstream on whatever
<jcastro> and have a place where you can say "if you want to work on empathy start here, read this, them come back to me when you're ready" kind of thing
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I'm not sure
<jcastro> seb128: ok, I will do these three, and then we'll see how it works out
<jcastro> I don't want it stepping on like those working grid pages you guys keep of all the desktop stuff
<seb128> the hard part is not really to get those informations, I would say that if you don't the projects enough to find those informations you probably don't know it enough to act as a gateway between distro and upstream on it either
<jcastro> well, the list o links is just what we came up with, ideally that would be like best practice
<seb128> ie the hard part is to know upstream and ubuntu well enough to do the gateway work
<seb128> figuring the bug tracker etc is a 5 minutes work
<seb128> if you are not motivated enough to figure that chance are low that you will do good work there
 * jcastro nods
<seb128> jcastro: the desktop grid is just an indicator of where we stand
<seb128> that's orthogonal, people can easily join and let us know they focus on something
<jcastro> seb128: I am willing to bet that some people would be willing to do this work but just don't know how.
<jcastro> seb128: I think it's worth investigating to see if people can get into this.
<seb128> don't worry about stepping on other people workspace
<seb128> right
<seb128> but I would not do project specific pages
<seb128> rather let people joining do that
<seb128> you could get a guideline with steps
<seb128> - subscribe to the ubuntu product
<seb128> - find the upstream bug tracker
<jcastro> this is the start of the non-project specific stuff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Contacts
<seb128> - figure if upstream does IRC, has wiki instruction for debugging, etc
<jcastro> I have a bunch to add to that
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I see what you're saying.
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Contacts is a good start
<Laney> people should get integrated with the upstream communities early
<seb128> but don't try to write page for project
<seb128> let people joining do that they will learn while write the page
<seb128> maybe a sort of template for it
<seb128> that will make them look for the bug tracker, look to the launchpad project page, etc
<jcastro> seb128: I am making a template, I just happened to do the first page (along with another guy)
<jcastro> but I see what you mean
<seb128> good learning exercise
<jcastro> good point, we hadn't thought of that
<bryce> morning
<bryce> jcastro, interesting; in Inkscape we called such people liaisons
<jcastro> bryce: I have been struggling to find a name for it
<jcastro> "ambassadors" is taken by fedora
<kenvandine> jcastro: pimps?
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> I wanted something like "brutal upstream metal heads"
<jcastro> but no one ever likes my ideas
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> jcastro, me either )
<kenvandine> :)
<evanrmurphy> morning
<dobey> jcastro: is that sort of like BOFH?
<hggdh> jcastro, must the upstream contact be an Ubuntu member?
<hggdh> it does not scale...
<jcastro> hggdh: ideally, if the person is representing ubuntu to an upstream then they should at least be involved with the project
<evanrmurphy> meeting in 25 minutes, right?
<kenvandine> member is the best way to identify involvement
<kenvandine> evanrmurphy, yup
<jcastro> I'm not going to complain if someone is doing it but doesn't want to become a member
<hggdh> the point is we have about 500 members, and thousands of projects
<jcastro> hggdh: well, we can concentrate on the big ones
<kenvandine> hggdh, not all projects need them
<kenvandine> many of them just take care of themselves
<dobey> pitti: hey. just uploaded new ubuntuone-storage-protocol to REVU with the watch file
<hggdh> k
<kenvandine> dobey, great
<dobey> pitti: and ubuntuone-client with a watch file and a few more nitpick fixes
<pitti> dobey: cool, thanks; will review ASAP (tomorrow morning, need to leave soon)
<dobey> ok, cool
<seb128> hggdh: there is no real need to get a contact for packages which didn't get updated for years and have 0 bugs ;-)
<pitti> ok, I'm off for today
<pitti> see you tomorrow!
<hggdh> seb128, oh, I agree with that. My point is that we might be setting the bar too high. There are others, active, that are not members.
<asac> pitti: cu
<seb128> pitti: have fun, see you tomorrow
<hggdh> motus, for example
<seb128> hggdh: right, nobody said you have to be official member but better to work on ubuntu to be ubuntu contact ...
<seb128> hggdh: I don't think anybody discussed that or suggested that motu would not be good for the job ;-)
<hggdh> seb128, well, jcastro has it in the wiki as a prereq
<hggdh> the very first one, in fact
<seb128> what do you call ubuntu member?
<seb128> is there motus which are not members?
<huats> seb128: no
<seb128> huats: what I though ;-)
<huats> motus get membership automatically
 * hggdh learns ;-)\
<huats> ubuntu membership is granted for a certain level of work in the community
<huats> it was granted by the CC and now it is granted by the various regional boards
<seb128> hggdh: it basically means that you know the project and code of conduct and contributed to ubuntu
<asac> awe: RE VPN plugins: so was the move of the autotools.mk and the other thing i asked about intentional?
<huats> you need to have signed the CoC indeed
<hggdh> seb128, OK. So I will bite one or two projects
<seb128> excellent!
<seb128> hggdh: evolution? ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> yes, evo and, methinks, coreutisl
<seb128> \o/
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you know if the moz rosetta import problem we talked about a while back is fixed now?
<hggdh> So. jcastro, how do I apply to be a contact?
<rickspencer3> team meeting in 10 mins!
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-06-23
 * bryce grabs coffee
<asac> awe: i updated the comparison table and added MM cols ... also added two more rows can you check the ? and see if you know about that?
<rickspencer3> everybody, ready?
 * evanrmurphy prepares to audit
<awe> asac: sure, will do
 * asac runs and gets a coffee (30 sec)
<asac> awe: also i changed bluetooth rows
<asac> ok i am ready :)
 * asac waves
<ArneGoetje> asac: not yet... will land tomorrow
<asac> great
<rickspencer3> yoinks
<rickspencer3> looks like we're ready to go
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> so pitti (who's not here) asked me to make a couple of announcements for him
<rickspencer3> "gentle reminders" as he put it
<rickspencer3> pitti: Reminder: do you merges (https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html)
<rickspencer3> also, spec status
<rickspencer3> are there any specs that aren't approved yet, but should be, or will be soon?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, only ones i know of are the DX ones
<asac> i think the network-ui isnt approved. we have to resubmit it after doing some minor adjustments pitti wanted to see
<kenvandine> which should happen this week
 * asac pushes this high on his list
<ccheney> hi
<asac> but tasks are already in there and so on.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: looks like there is "integrating with U1, and also couchdb on the list)
<kenvandine> oh right
<rickspencer3> asac: ack
<kenvandine> those aren't approved yet
<asac> (so just a formal signoff thing)
<ArneGoetje> rickspencer3: language-selector. waiting for mpt to update the mockup. but it's reviewd by pitti already.
<rickspencer3> looks like we're close to having it all apporved
<asac> kenvandine: does couchdb involve getting it in main?
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> too bad. means we have to open flood gates for consumers of not exported mozjs api :(
<kenvandine> asac, ?
<asac> kenvandine: previously we didnt let things in that linked against mozjs
<asac> (in main)
<kenvandine> ah
<asac> because there is no upstreawm ABI/API policy
<kenvandine> eek
<asac> even though in practice they dont break it in security update, they dont rally commit to it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: is this an issue that you need to sort out for the MIR?
<asac> kenvandine: you can probably see that in the ugly LD_LIBRARY_PATH hack i added to it in my upload (last week?)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, looks like it
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, we will obviously need to discuss that
<kenvandine> asac, i will ping you when we do that MIR
<asac> yes. lets put that as an action item
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to investigate mozjz linkage and ABI/API policy
<kenvandine> mozjs
<rickspencer3> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> java zcript
<rickspencer3> http://piware.de/tmp/desktopteam-burndown-karmic.png
<rickspencer3> looks like someone pulled a bunch of work out of Karmic yesterday?
<asac> wow ... someone flipped a bunch of things to done ;)
<rickspencer3> asac: not really, they just removed the work items
<asac> hmm. guess the trend line needs to get adjustment when that happens?
<rickspencer3> changes in scope are reflected by changes in the total height of the bar
<rickspencer3> asac: changing scope is a valid way to stay below the trend line
<seb128> is the trend bar the target or the current speed?
<rickspencer3> however, I suspect that the scope did not truly change, and that someone broke it somehow
<asac> rickspencer3: yeah. but if you adjust it by offset changing scope will also narrow gap.
<rickspencer3> seb128: closer to target ... it's the speed at which you would have to resolve items to exactly fill capacity but still be ontime
<asac> but ok ;)
<rickspencer3> in any case, if you changed work items on your blueprint, please check to make sure that you didn't break the burndown chart script
 * rickspencer3 wonders if the link to kubuntu todo broke
<rickspencer3> ok, next announcement:
<rickspencer3> The location of the Karmic sprint was confirmed last week
<rickspencer3> did anyone *not* see that?
 * seb128 did see that
 * asac too
 * ArneGoetje too
<awe> +1
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so get your airfare, etc...
<kenvandine> working on it already :)
<bryce> rickspencer3, hmm, that drop in the curve might have been me marking the xorg blueprint "Completed"?  All the work items were done so I figured that was safe to do now?
<rickspencer3> bryce: interesting
<bryce> rickspencer3, I had assumed that they'd still show up on the graph though... script bug?
<rickspencer3> bryce: could be
<rickspencer3> we can look at the database later, and see what's not in there, etc...
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: partner status update?
<bryce> ok
<kenvandine> ok
<bryce> (maybe I'm wrong; xorg had only 7 tasks, but ~30 are missing)
<kenvandine> i have updated the ubuntuone status page
<kenvandine> to reflect the spec the u1 team created for karmic integration
<kenvandine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/DesktopIntegration/Status
<kenvandine> i also added some desktop stuff at the bottom that i care about as well
<kenvandine> i am still working on getting a view into the DX team's iterations
<kenvandine> so we can get a similar wiki page
<kenvandine> or ideally work items with a burn down chart for them
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: I think they are still working on their planning and plan to be done eow, right?
<kenvandine> dbarth promised that this week
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that is all i have right now
<rickspencer3> so for U1, it looks like file sharing and desktop integration are in good shape
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> I think that Riddell is canoeing today
<rickspencer3> so no Kubuntu update
<rickspencer3> bryce: X?
<asac> (kenvandine: could you remind ubuntuone folks to get in touch with you/me/mvo for the third party whitelisting application (for < karmic) ?)
<kenvandine> whitelisting?
<bryce> rickspencer3, shall I paste or just discuss what's on the meeting summary page?
<rickspencer3> bryce, just discuss, Ithink
<rickspencer3> but first ...
<rickspencer3> asac: kenvandine: is the whitelisting for Jaunty?
<asac> kenvandine: they wanted to apply to whitelist their ppa for single click install through apturl -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThirdPartyRepositoryApplicationProcess; lets talk after meeting
<bryce> merges - we're ahead of the curve.  Most stuff merged in; remaining priorities in PPAs.
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> asac, yeah... lets talk about that
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to work with asac regarding white listing of U1
<rickspencer3> bryce: how do you know you are ahead?
<bryce> xorg overall stability is good, bugs have leveled off.  However we've got a few merges and changes (kms by default on -intel) coming in that should destabilize things a bit.
<bryce> rickspencer3, we track outstanding merges here - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/PkgList/versions_current.html ; plus based on prior releases we're generally not to this point until closer to alpha-3
<bryce> rickspencer3, that's the highlights; rest of the details are in the meeting minutes
<rickspencer3> so you can tell from that list that you'll need to do a certain number of merges per week, and you are ahead of that number? nice
<bryce> essentially, yes
<rickspencer3> great that the kernel updates have relieved Jaunty intel users!
<rickspencer3> that was quite a long row to hoe!
<bryce> yeah
<rickspencer3> congrats
<bryce> also, we're doing things a little differently this time around by using PPAs more heavily
<bryce> so if anyone here is bored with X being too stable in karmic, you're encouraged to load the xorg-edgers PPA
<rickspencer3> lol
<kenvandine> hehe
<bryce> we have new versions of -nvidia, -fglrx, -intel... pretty much everything
<seb128> will it fix xorg eating gigabytes of memory a day? ;-)
<rickspencer3> bryce: nice job on xorg-edgers, btw
<bryce> as we get testing feedback, those bits will then be loaded into karmic
<kenvandine> i switched to vesa because of the memory issue on 965
<kenvandine> :)
<rickspencer3> while we're looking at bryce's versions list, as an aside:
<rickspencer3> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html
<bryce> seb128, mm, there is a patch for that I believe.  Not sure on the status at the moment
<seb128> is the edgers ppa crack of the day or candidate updates?
<bryce> seb128, primarily git snapshots, but there are candidate updates mixed in as well
<seb128> ok
<bryce> we considered breaking those out, but it's too many ppas to manage already
<rickspencer3> thanks bryce
<rickspencer3> good update
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> paper cut bugs
<seb128> you can click on the "+" need to the package column title to get extra components on versions.html
<seb128> feel free to discuss extra components to add if you are interested to see something else there
<rickspencer3> check that out
<pedro_> i was going to ask for empathy but it's already there, nice :-)
<seb128> we could maybe split the tables
<seb128> ie have a telepathy* table too
<seb128> anyway we can discuss that out of the meeting
<rickspencer3> seb128: could you programitically create a list of *all* the packages?
<seb128> "all"?
<rickspencer3> (in a seperate list, of course)
<rickspencer3> versions looks like all the gnome packages that you actively maintain
<seb128> well we need somebody to define the upstream tarballs location to get the upstream versions
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> so, no
<seb128> and it would probably take a while to pull versions for the whole universe
<rickspencer3> but if someone from the community was interested in a package, they could ask you
<seb128> but we could do a page daily updated with a broader scope
<seb128> yes
<seb128> everything we would like to make sure is updated should be added
<seb128> maybe a core page for what we work on (ie what is on the CD)
<rickspencer3> that would be a good idea
<seb128> and a community page listing all the nice desktopish applications we would like to get uptodate too
<rickspencer3> and a page of "needs community updater"
<rickspencer3> schweet
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> and for the second page, folks can just ask you for items for that page
<seb128> anyway code is available on launchpad and we will keep tweaking it
<rickspencer3> this is very cool
<seb128> we might add the components list in a public place so anybody can add a component to the second table
<rickspencer3> great collaboration tool, plus provides transparency
<seb128> and it makes much easier for us to know what to do
<seb128> anyway enough of the topic for the meeting I guess ;-)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> moving on
<rickspencer3> paper cut bugs
<rickspencer3> anyone pick any off for this week?
<kenvandine> not yet... but plan to
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> I'd like everyone to shoot for one paper cut bug every two weeks
<rickspencer3> but one per week would be better
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<awe> seb128 didn't you pick off the gnome-keyring?
<awe> bug
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> which one?
<asac> thought that too
<asac> NM + keyring
<awe> bug #162710
<asac> + auto login
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162710 in hundredpapercuts "Cannot access wireless networks keys when user change his session password." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162710
<rickspencer3> seb128: did you really?
<seb128> I like the papercut idea
<awe> the sync fixed it
<seb128> but they picked not so easy bugs in many cases
<awe> +!
<seb128> rickspencer3: no
<rickspencer3> seb128: ok
<rickspencer3> you rocked that
<rickspencer3> hold on
<seb128> the sync fixed the password change issue
<seb128> autologin is not the same issue
<rickspencer3> cool
<seb128> and I doubt we will fix this one easily
<rickspencer3> so if the bug is not easy to fix, it's not a paper cut
<seb128> well, we should define how easy it has to be
<rickspencer3> just say in the comment "not easy to fix", maybe a little bit about why, and set it to invalid in the paper cuts project
<seb128> lot of those bugs are at least one day of work
<bryce> rickspencer3, sometimes a bug can be trivial to fix, but only if you know the package already; if you're coming in cold, coming up to speed learning the codebase structure can consume quite a bit of time
<seb128> right, I started doing that
<seb128> but I declared bankrupt there
<seb128> there got over 900 bugs in a week
<ccheney> some bugs may be easier to fix for some people than others, such as artwork change requests
<rickspencer3> bryce: right, that's why defining "easy" is hard
<seb128> they flooded my inbox so much that I stopped reading bug emails mostly now
<bryce> rickspencer3, indeed
 * ccheney isn't an artist by any stretch ;-)
<rickspencer3> ccheney: you should never get an art bug without attached art
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ah so these papercut bugs are just papercut bugs that are also assigned to you?
<rickspencer3> I think we need to be flexible with how we approach this
<pedro_> seb128: i've created a special vfolder for those, otherwise it's really too much to read :-/
<asac> seb128: traffic - just by adding the papercuts task? or because they explicitly asked for your input?
 * ccheney has seen lots of papercut bugs in OOo in general
<rickspencer3> ccheney: they will be in the paper cuts projects
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> ccheney: yes, that's because OOo is very important to people, and they use it a lot
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok, will look through the list some more
<seb128> asac: because people started adding hundrerpapercut tasks randomly to any bug they want to get looked at by somebody
<asac> is there any way to query for papercut tasks bugs filed against specific package?
<seb128> asac: and then arguing why it should be a hundredpapercut and why other have been wrong to not accept it as being one
<rickspencer3> hmm
<seb128> asac: I got over a thousand "spams" due to it this week
<asac> yeah. maybe suggestion should have been done by individual bugs first and only those accepted should get that task
<rickspencer3> they have batched up the paper cuts in sets of 10
<rickspencer3> 10 for each week
<rickspencer3> I would ignore anything that has not made it onto that list
<seb128> rickspencer3: well to reach that I got over a thousand noise emails before
<bryce> rickspencer3, where is the listing of the 100?  The bug tracker seems to have several hundred bugs in it
<seb128> and people keep complaining on lot of bugs about their bug not having been accepted as hundredpapercut now
<seb128> is a bit like people arguing over bug closing
<awe> 442 open
<rickspencer3> the project drew much more interest than was anticipated
<seb128> bryce: look for round-n milestones
<rickspencer3> the design team is sending a mail each week to #ubuntu-devel that has the list for that week
<rickspencer3> I would probably ignore anything except the list on that email
<seb128> rickspencer3: well, I sort of expected it would turn this way when they blogged about it and told them but they said they were fine with filtering the noise as long as they get the 100
<awe> https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestones
<seb128> rickspencer3: well the things is that they are using standard ubuntu bugs so you can't ignore those easily
<seb128> ie they take an open bug and anybody can add an hundredpapercut task
<seb128> which turn the bug which was quiet for years to a discussion forum where people argue on why it should be an hundredpapercut
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> the important thing is that there exists a good list of bugs, and now it's time to get 100 fixe
<rickspencer3> d
<seb128> anyway something to consider for the next cycle we might want to use a different medium to discuss those
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> should we spend some work time on those goals?
<rickspencer3> if they repeat this process, we should certainly figure a better way
<seb128> or rather consider it as a community project?
<rickspencer3> work time
<rickspencer3> I would say if you see a bug that you think you are the best person to fix
<seb128> higher rating than spec work?
<bryce> rickspencer3, also if this is something our team is taking the responsibility to commit time to doing, it would have been nice to have had some input into how the project was set up at the outset.
<seb128> I will have difficulties to make space for those and all my specs ... what should be focus on?
<Amaranth> yeah, an old compiz bug about how show desktop works has one guy basically saying "patch it to do what I want or remove it from Ubuntu"
<Amaranth> good times
<seb128> (I guess I'm not alone in this case)
<rickspencer3> I would say it's as important as spec work
<bryce> rickspencer3, seb128's comments about people just using it to flag their pet bugs troubles me.
<rickspencer3> bryce: this was all discussed at UDS, etc...
<rickspencer3> the design team is carefully vetting the input
<rickspencer3> and anyway, it's too late now
<seb128> bryce: as rickspencer3 said the design team pick 10 a week and email the official list
<seb128> so we should work on those selected
<seb128> they use milestones for the "official" lists too
<Amaranth> back when there were only ~250 bugs reported as paper cuts I went through all of them and tried to filter out junk and assign things to the right place
<rickspencer3> so I would suggest budgeting about half a day every two weeks or so
<Amaranth> people are opening bugs against only the paper cuts project, not an ubuntu package
<ccheney> looks like 50% of them are nautilus bugs, heh
<kenvandine> interesting
<seb128> Amaranth: some people have been "fixing" that
<rickspencer3> in two weeks we can check in and see how it's working
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> keep the big picture in mind ... it's important that we help the design team to succeed with this
<rickspencer3> of course, we won't have time to fix all the bugs, but it looks like a lot of community support is flowing in as well
<awe> rickspencer3: hmmm... if people are using the project wrong ( ie. creating direct bugs ), shouldn't that be prevented?
<rickspencer3> awe: unfortunately, launchpad does not have the means of preventing that now, but should in the future
<seb128> let's not discuss the bug flow now, they nominated most bugs now anyway
<rickspencer3> seb128: right
<seb128> that's not a concern until next cycle if we do that again
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<rickspencer3> meeting adjourned?
<seb128> thanks rickspencer3
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> thx
<awe> see ya
<rickspencer3> thanks all!
<Amaranth> oops, was a meeting :P
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<asac> thx
<ccheney> thanks
<bryce> thanks
<evanrmurphy> thanks
<tkamppeter> thanks
<rickspencer3> hi tkamppeter!
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3: hi
<superm1> asac, with the next upstream release of bluez we should be able to drop the bluetooth init script in favor of udev rules for spawning it.  could you make sure that whatever the solution ends up being (gnome-bluetooth/blueman etc) handles this properly? eg doesn't show an icon unless bluetoothd is actually running?
<awe> rickspencer3: question for you on the papercuts.  if the fix would take more than 1/2 day, it should get pushed from the list?
<rickspencer3> awe: not necessarily
<rickspencer3> BUT
<rickspencer3> if it will take *you* more than half a day, probably don't fix it
<seb128> I think we should have both easy and challenging targets
<asac> superm1: for NM not showing the icon was rather confusing. blueman etc. should show an error in the tray i think
<rickspencer3> someone else may want to spend a day or two onit
<seb128> challenging targets might not get fixed but if they do they are usually worth it
<asac> superm1: which is what we do for NM now too
<awe> sure, maybe it should get moved to a different milestone?
<superm1> asac, but what if you don't have any BT hardware in the system?  should the BT icon really be there?
<rickspencer3> if you think it will take anyone more than a day to fix, I would set it to invalid
<asac> superm1: will that cause bluetoothd not being running?
<asac> i would think that it runs anyway, just doesnt find adapters
<superm1> asac, exactly. it will only run when you have something that identifies as using the bluetooth subsystem to udev
<asac> superm1: oh you wrote udev rules ok
<asac> i thought you ment dbus activation
<asac> superm1: when will the upstream release happen?
<awe> rickspencer3: who's running the 100 papercuts?  so you're essentially saying if it'll take more than a day to fix, then mark the PaperCut portion of the bug as Invalid with an explanation of why
<superm1> they're pretty frequent, probably within 2-3 weeks
<rickspencer3> awe: djsiegel1 is running it
<superm1> it was  exactly 2 weeks between the last two releases
<awe> duh, i should've known that by now after reading all the bug reports recently
<rickspencer3> and yes, that is my guidance, though it's guidance, not a hard and firm rule
<rickspencer3> I would suggest that we approach the project flexibly, as it is the first time doing something like this, the correct processes and such will not be clear until we are done
<awe> ok.  i'll add a comment and let him move it to another milestone or mark invalid at his discretion.  diplomacy never hurts the 1st time around
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * kenvandine heads to lunch... bbiab
 * rickspencer3-afk time for a cup of tea
<Tm_T> rickspencer3-afk: why this public away?
<rickspencer3-afk> Tm_T: why is what public?
<Tm_T> rickspencer3-afk: awaynick and stuff (:
<rickspencer3-afk> Tm_T: it's just a habit so that our teammates are aware of our status
<hggdh> seb128, have you seen http://mail.gnome.org/archives/release-team/2009-June/msg00018.html?
<Tm_T> rickspencer3-afk: interesting
<seb128> hggdh: no, thanks*
<djsiegel1> awe: hey
<djsiegel1> awe: that heuristic is rough
<hggdh> discussion is still going on, and I will not be able to make it to the next meeting this Thursday (srag has rescheduled it)
<awe> djsiegel1: hey, one sec.. in a kernel discussion
<djsiegel1> ok
<seb128> hggdh: things can be discussed out of the meeting though ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<djsiegel1> (awe: for example, if a bug would take a week to fix, it might not be a paper cut, but if there's already a 250-line patch and it would only take a day to update and merge it, then it could be a paper cut) I've got to run, sorry!
<awe> djsiegel1: np, i'll update the bug in question...
<djsiegel1> awe: which one?
<awe> bug # 386900
<djsiegel1> yes, mt commented that it may be fixed later in the cycle by nm work
<djsiegel1> ?
<djsiegel1> Make a comment with what you know, I will try to reschedule it
<awe> it might be, maybe it should be moved to a later milestone?
<djsiegel1> yeah, sounds good
<djsiegel1> we can push it to round-10, there are some trivial ones on round-10 we can swap
<awe> that'd be great
<djsiegel1> if you can change the milestone, feel free, or I can, but I have to run! thanks for the input
<awe> i'll add comments, as there's a related bug that i entered recently about the "auto" prefix being used for network names in other places
<bryce> heh, firefox crashes when I try attaching a file and the file dialog tries to autocomplete a filename.
<hggdh> seb128, so... how to deal with srag's proposal?
<asac> awe: so what do those {1} {2} ... things mean in the comparison table?
<awe> asac: notes that i need to add
<awe> just short 1-liners that explain things briefly
<asac> k
<seb128> hggdh: discussion on the upstream irc channel
<ccheney> asac: do you have a plan of when to switch default firefox package over to 3.5?
<bryce> ccheney, wow, you're right, well over half these papercuts are to nautilus
 * awalton__ is not surprised.
<bryce> unfortunately the only one I saw that looked like an xorg bug, wasn't a valid papercut (and not reported well enough to do anything on) :-(
<chrisccoulson> does the "About Ubuntu" shortcut appear in the system menu for anyone in Karmic?
<bryce> chrisccoulson, I see only About GNOME
<chrisccoulson> bryce - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why that is then :-/
<ccheney> bryce: same for me on one of the OOo bugs, i just asked the design team in the bug what to do about it :)
<bryce> ccheney, yeah seems to be quite a few where there needs to be a design decision made first
<bryce> e.g. #295989 doesn't look hard to implement, but there are half a dozen different names proposed to change *to*, so how to pick which to use?
<bryce> guess I'll mark it incomplete and ask for a design decision
<tgpraveen> bug 295989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295989 in nautilus ""Archive mounter" should have better name" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295989
<asac> ccheney: we have the firefox 3.5 transition spec
 * ccheney just switched over to 3.5 today to try it out
<asac> ccheney: but go ahead and use the current firefox-3.5
<asac> cool
<asac> use that as default. its the release candidate
<asac> branding my still be unofficial for a bit
<awalton__> bryce, not sure anyone upstream cares very much what it gets changed to...
<asac> might
<awalton__> just need someone to propose a name, I guess.
<ccheney> asac: ok
<awalton__> bryce, btw, that bug is a gvfs bug, not nautilus
<bryce> awalton__, mm, in a way it's a dupe of bug 15495.  Sounds like it needs some code rearchitecting.  maybe it's not a papercut
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15495 in hundredpapercuts ""Archive Manager" doesn't mean anything if you don't know what an "archive" is" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15495
<awalton__> bryce, needs quite a lot of love. is ubuntu even shipping it enabled these days?
<awalton__> I remember at one point it wasn't, but that might have changed
<bryce> well I can reproduce the issue on karmic if that's what you mean
<awalton__> wonder when that changed then
<awalton__> it's a better way to interact with archives, but really, it's usefulness is quite limited by what libarchive can do
<kenvandine> pedro_, ping
<pedro_> kenvandine: hey
<kenvandine> hey pedro_, got a request for a bug/hug day
<kenvandine> empathy related, but focus on msn support
<kenvandine> using the latest telepathy-butterfly
<pedro_> kenvandine: sure so butterfly or haze?
<kenvandine> get some meaningful but reports
<kenvandine> bug
<kenvandine> butterfly
<kenvandine> there are lots of complaints about that
<kenvandine> and looking at upstream bug reports... there just aren't very many
<pedro_> was the latest one uploaded to karmic ?
<kenvandine> yeah, not built yet
<kenvandine> i can get it in a ppa for jaunty as well
<kenvandine> if that helps get more eyes on it
<pedro_> would be nice if the ppa could get the latest one as well so people with jaunty can give us feedback as well
<pedro_> that'd rock!
<kenvandine> i already have the latest empathy in my ppa
<kenvandine> with indicator support :)
<pedro_> awesome!
<pedro_> ok let me add it to the planning page then
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> let me know when you need the desired bits in a ppa... and i can make sure we have the latest stuff
<pedro_> my pleasure
<kenvandine> msn is the biggest complaint we get
<pedro_> alright will do it ;-)
<kenvandine> lets help upstream fix it
<kenvandine> ideally in time for karmic :)
<pedro_> indeed
<hyperair> what's up with empathy and msn?
<kenvandine> hyperair, most of our complaints about empathy is msn support
<kenvandine> but looking upstream, there aren't very many bugs...
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: please upload latest empathy ver to ppa for jaunty users really would like to test it and file bugs
<hyperair> kenvandine: doesn't empathy support msn?
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, already done... one sec
<kenvandine> hyperair, yes... but it is buggy
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/empathy
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, please report bugs!
<hyperair> ah i see
<kenvandine> hyperair, evidently it is far from as good as it is in pidgin
<kenvandine> there are only 23 open bugs in upstreams bugzilla
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: from what I heard the latest release of empathy and butterfly fixed most of the issues
<kenvandine> well it kind of works now for chat
<kenvandine> it is a little crashy
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: if I install 27.3 from ur ppa and then I remove ur ppa then I can resinstall the older version from synaptic right?
<kenvandine> yes
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: did you build with adium themes support?
<kenvandine> yes
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: k. cool .thx
<kenvandine> the webkit version you need for jaunty is in the same ppa
<tgpraveen> will running update mgr after adding ur ppa be enough for adium support or do I manually have to install webkit?
<kenvandine> it will grab it for you
<tgpraveen> nice
<bryce> ccheney, eh, too many of these papercuts need design decisions made first.
<ccheney> bryce: yea
<bryce> well, I posted a couple patches where the task was clear, but I think I'm wasting my time on too many that are still stuck in committee :-)
<djsiegel1> bryce: any in particular you want design team feedback on?
<bryce> plus my 2 hrs is up
<bryce> djsiegel1, yeah I put comments on the ones I thought needed feedback on
<djsiegel1> ok
<bryce> djsiegel1, even the two patches I put up probably need design review to make sure that's what you want them to be
<djsiegel1> right
<bryce> (plus the gnome team has to accept them and add them to bzr, etc.)
<djsiegel1> any improvements are welcome, they don't have to be the perfect solution or have design team approval
<djsiegel1> but we are happy to help the ones that need design work
<djsiegel1> or user testing
<bryce> djsiegel1, well, the things I was looking at was just string changes, so they really are quite trivial, but most of the work is deciding *what* string to use
<djsiegel1> oh, cool
<bryce> so those really are mostly design work
<bryce> once the decision is made, the actual coding is a one liner (usually)
<djsiegel1> bryce: mind if I schedule the 'Clean Up by Name' -> 'Arrange by Name' bug for this week?
<djsiegel1> I need to move a round-1 paper cut to round-10
<djsiegel1> and vice versa
<bryce> djsiegel1, sure
<djsiegel1> cool
<bryce> djsiegel1, btw one procedural thing I'd suggest that might help
<bryce> djsiegel1, do a search against all papercut bugs with more than >N comments, and then re-review those
<bryce> I suspect many papercut bugs with large numbers of comments have some dissent about design approach, that will need some decision made
<djsiegel1> because that many comments may indicate unsettled design issues?
<djsiegel1> ok
<bryce> right
<djsiegel1> good idea
 * bryce -> lunch
<djsiegel1> bryce: I will look into the calendar applet -- we definitely want clicking on the desktop to dismiss that menu, which doesn't work in Jaunty.
<seb128> djsiegel1: not really no
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, it is a window... which is why it behaves that way
<seb128> some users keep that menu open while working
<djsiegel1> right, I meant click on the desktop wallpaper
<seb128> it's a calendar with weather informations
<seb128> well right, some people don't want it to close when clicking on the wallpaper
<seb128> it doesn't seem so obvious
<ccheney> asac: is there a way to have gnome use ff3.5 as default browser, it seems to not show up in the web browser list
<djsiegel1> kenvandine: it's a window as kind of coincidental
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, i think there was a reason... i don't recall
<djsiegel1> it uses a window because it was easier to implement that way, we should let the fact that it is a window decide how it should be used
<djsiegel1> should not let*
<kenvandine> djsiegel1, agreed
<djsiegel1> seb128: some people will always be upset by the design decisions, we will have to figure out which decision to make
<djsiegel1> right now, it doesn't behave like the indicator applet
<djsiegel1> or the volume
<djsiegel1> I understand that it's a huge widget with more uses
<seb128> djsiegel1: I don't think we got lot of complain about the calendar applet if any, that doesn't seem an obvious target for change
<djsiegel1> do you have an alternate suggestion?
<seb128> other bugs to work on or about this applet?
<djsiegel1> other bugs
<djsiegel1> I can replace it if you want to overrule it
<djsiegel1> let me run it by mpt tomorrow
<djsiegel1> panel is his deal
<seb128> I don't overrule it, I've just joined in the middle of the discussion
<seb128> I just know it's not something users complain about
<djsiegel1> someone complained about it
<seb128> and I know some people make use of the current behaviour
<djsiegel1> that's true
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: so i got working 2.2.7.3 working .thx for that
<tgpraveen> though i was wondering that with the messaging indicator support
<kenvandine> great
<tgpraveen> how will things like
<tgpraveen> voice chat, video chat work
<kenvandine> i tink they show up there, and you have to click them
<Nafallo> seb128: are you the NEW guy today?
<seb128> not today but I can do newing if required
<tgpraveen> previously when a voice chat came to activate the voice chat dialogue the flashing icon of empathy had to be clicked upon what now?
<djsiegel1> bryce, please don't invalidate paper cuts just because there is a lot of discussion. Nowhere have we decided that paper cuts must have a design decision on them before they can be marked confirmed.
<seb128> Nafallo: do you need to get anything newed?
<Nafallo> seb128: python-configglue binaries. ubuntuone-client is broken based on them.
<seb128> looking
<kenvandine> tgpraveen, i think it shows up in the indicator
<Nafallo> seb128: thanks mate :-)
<seb128> Nafallo: it has only .py files is there any reason it's not arch all?
<seb128> oh it is
<seb128> the script log is confusing
<seb128> looks ok
<seb128> Nafallo: accepted
<Nafallo> seb128: thanks :-)
<seb128> you're welcome
<Nafallo> seb128: and you're awesome! :-)
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> so the empathy notification area icon does nothing if you click on it and the list is open somewhere else
<kenvandine> it should toggle... i don't get the icon though... using the messaging indicator
<seb128> I'm still using 2.27.2
<seb128> but it doesn't toggle, it does nothing
<seb128> I clicked several time on it I though it was hanging
<kenvandine> i think it does actually toggle in .3
<kenvandine> it definately toggles with the indicator in .3
<seb128> ok, I need to sponsor the new version ;-)
<tgpraveen> yes it toggles with .3
<kenvandine> seb128, please... a bunch of people are using it from my ppa now :)
<seb128> kenvandine: did you rebase on debian or did somebody else did that?
<kenvandine> someone else did
<kenvandine> but their patch includes my patch
<seb128> kenvandine: dholbach commented on your bug because you didn't change the binaries for the soname change or something
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> I will do sponsoring in a bit
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i notice that gnome-panel build-depends on liblaunchpad-integration-dev, but there is no launchpad integration AFAICT. do you want me to drop the depends?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: yes
<seb128> it used to use it but we stopped because people were using that to open bugs on anything
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll do that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that could be quite annoying
<asac> ccheney: currently set your custom command. we will add a .xml file that will add the app
<ccheney> asac: ok
<djsiegel1> what is the mailinglist for this team?
<seb128> ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com is what we use usually
<djsiegel1> so, can I email to that?
<seb128> yes
<djsiegel1> do I need to join the desktop team, am I allowed to?
<seb128> the list is moderated but we will accept the email
<djsiegel1> ok, will send, thank you so much!
<seb128> you're welcome
<Nafallo> djsiegel1: just don't send them spam ;-)
<djsiegel1> Nafallo: no spam, but my rich NIgerian uncle want put you money order you send credit card account I wire you $50 milliion united state dollars
<Nafallo> djsiegel1: \☺/
<Nafallo> hmm
<ccheney> bryce: is poulsbo going to be supported in karmic?
 * ccheney is eyeing a tiny desktop system that uses it and only consumes 8w under load
<bryce> ccheney, that's a tseliot question
<ccheney> bryce: ah ok
 * ccheney may wait and see what happens with the next gen due out in Oct
<bryce> ccheney, but even if it is supported, I'd recommend picking something -intel-ish, esp. if you plan to run karmic
<bryce> the dell mini 10v looks pretty sweet
<bryce> esp. with ssd and upgraded battery
<ccheney> bryce: what i was looking at is the fit-pc2
<ccheney> whatever they replace poulsbo with for low power hopefully will have less issues with linux :-\
<bryce> cute
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've done the gnome-panel update. i pushed it to lp:~chrisccoulson/gnome-panel/ubuntu for now, as I wasn't sure whether to push it to ubuntu-desktop now or wait until you took a look at it
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you can use the ubuntu-desktop vcs directly it's easier for whoever does the review
<ccheney> bryce: using something that low power would save me a few hundred dollars a year for my desktop due to electricity costs
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i'll do that now. thanks:)
<seb128> you're welcome
<bryce> ccheney, but don't you live in Texas?
<Nafallo> seb128: how well do you know busybox? (#u-desktop) ;-)
<ccheney> bryce: er yea?
 * ccheney pays ~ $0.15/kw
<seb128> Nafallo: not at all
<bryce> ccheney, I'm just hassling you ;-)
<ccheney> bryce: heh :)
<bryce> ccheney, fwiw I think the mini 10v has pretty good power usage even though it's a i945 video.  At least, the battery life on it is phenomenal
<ccheney> bryce: ah, i have a regular mini 10 at the moment, i think it will be replaced with 10v sometime soon
<bryce> how's the power usage on the one you have?
<ccheney> not sure, i forgot to hook it up to my killawatt
 * ccheney boots it up to see
<ccheney> hits 14w during bootup at least
<chrisccoulson> heh. i wish my desktop got that low;)
<ccheney> looks like its hard to make it go over 14w
<ccheney> idle ~ 11w at full bright screen
<ccheney> idle full dim screen ~ 9w
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - does your power metre measure power factor too?
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> was between 0.4 and 0.5
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think most power supplies would struggle to do better than that when not loaded very high
<chrisccoulson> my desktop idles at 95W :(
<chrisccoulson> without the monitor on
<chrisccoulson> it's like an oven in here
<ccheney> my laptop at regular load shows at full dim as 13w with spikes to 22w probably due to flash in the background
<chrisccoulson> thats not bad
<ccheney> at full bright it goes between 18w and 25w
<chrisccoulson> i think i might need to invest in a slightly more efficient device
<ccheney> its a dual core 2.4ghz which is a bit faster than an atom ;-)
<chrisccoulson> nice:)
<ccheney> supposedly under windows people have managed to get this laptop down to ~ 6w idle
<ccheney> thinkpad x200
<Nafallo> bryce: how involved are you in the KMS stuff?
<bryce> Nafallo, tangentially, not deeply
<Nafallo> bryce: reason I'm asking is because I seem to have the wrong resolution, and can't see my buttons ;-)
<bryce> Nafallo, filed a bug?
<Nafallo> bryce: trying to figure out why first :-)
<Nafallo> why?
<Nafallo> where even!
<bryce> Nafallo, file against linux.  `ubuntu-bug linux`
<Nafallo> meh. you and your shiny toys :-P
<bryce> if you tag it "xorg-needs-kernel-fix" then it'll show up in the list of priorities for KMS work
<Nafallo> haha! kewl
<bryce> it might be helpful to run `xrandr --verbose > xrandr.txt` and attach that, to show what resolutions you have / don't have
<chrisccoulson> wow, there's not many desktop upgrades to do
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i didnt expand the package list
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you though we were slackers? ;-)
<Nafallo> bryce: hmm. I'll do some more digging before I file the bug anyway. I'm not sure what resolution I should have for starters :-P
<bryce> Nafallo, there are also some troubleshooting guides for resolution issues at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/, which may still be of use for figuring out KMS resolution issues
<Nafallo> bryce: eeepc 701 ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i don't think you and didrocks ever sleep ;)
<seb128> lol
<Nafallo> chrisccoulson: seb128 is french. he doesn't need sleep!
<Nafallo> they have frog legs to compensate :-)
<seb128> didrocks is french too
<Nafallo> see!
<bryce> Nafallo, mmm, one thing that comes to mind is that we had to quirk a few of the eeepc's in X to work around resolution detection problems.  But I suspect those quirks have not yet been ported to the kernel (they'd need to be rewritten a bit to fit with the code in the kernel aiui)
<chrisccoulson> i see a pattern emerging here ;)
<Nafallo> bryce: so yeah. totally confirmed I can't see the full screen :-)
<Nafallo> bryce: 800×480 is what I should have, 800x600 is what I have. totally bug time! ;-)
<Nafallo> bryce: bug 391354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391354 in linux "EeePC 701 have wrong resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391354
<Nafallo> s/have/has/ fixed
<ccheney> oh so KMS is enabled now in karmic?
 * ccheney should reboot and see if his works now
 * ajmitch should probably upgrade the laptop from hardy at some point then
<bryce> ccheney, has the new kernel upload gone through then?
<ccheney> bryce: oh i thought it had based on what Nafallo said in his bug report
<Nafallo> well. there was a new kernel. and the changelog talked about KMS I'm pretty sure :-)
<ccheney> i don't see anything in changlog for 2.6.30-10.12 about KMS
<ccheney> i see something in 10.11 about it but not sure what it means
<bryce> ok yeah andy said last week it would be enabled by default in the next upload
<ccheney>   * Revert "SAUCE: Default to i915.modeset=0 if CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y"
<Nafallo> actually. that was a lie indeed. just double checked :-P
<ccheney> i think that is where it was turned on Jun 15 (?)
<Nafallo> SOME changelog talked about it at least ;-)
<Nafallo> ccheney: initramfs-tools changelog
<ccheney> oh ok
<awe> asac, jono: either of you guys around?
<asac> awe: ?
<awe> wow, you still up?
<awe> ;)
<asac> sure
<Nafallo> awe: you really meant to say "wow, is your wifi still up?" right? ;-)
<awe> Nafallo: ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-24
<TheMuso> Hey rickspencer3, robert_ancell.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hi
<rickspencer3> hi TheMuso
<rickspencer3> guys ready?
<TheMuso> Indeed.
<rickspencer3> this should be brief
<rickspencer3> any agenda items?
<rickspencer3> to add?
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-06-23
<TheMuso> no
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: ?
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> so the meeting is mostly announcements this week, but some discussion regarding paper cut bugs
<rickspencer3> announcements:
<rickspencer3> pitti: Reminder: do you merges (https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html) pitti: spec status Karmic Sprint is in Dublin
 * TheMuso is already sorting out flights for that.
<rickspencer3> oops, that should have been ..
<rickspencer3> pitti: Reminder: do you merges (https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html)
<rickspencer3> pitti: Reminder: do you merges (https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html)
<rickspencer3> ah forget it
 * rickspencer3 can't copy and paste today :P
 * awe remembers
<rickspencer3> hi awe
<rickspencer3> back for more?
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: robert_ancell: are your specs all reviewed by Martin?
<awe> was looking for some launchpad help and realized y'all had the east coast mtg in progress
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> east coast of Australia, that is
<TheMuso> All of mine have gone through a review, and one is approved. The audi oone still needs reviewing after changes needed to be made. Unfortunately I haven't really had the community help on this with some bits that I h oped for.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: did you get your work items on the blueprint?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yes.
<TheMuso> In the whiteboard.
<awe> TheMuso: what kind of help do you need?  Review?
<rickspencer3> about 30 work items went missing from the burndown chart last night:
<rickspencer3> http://piware.de/tmp/desktopteam-burndown-karmic.png
<rickspencer3> pitti will fix it tomorrow I suppose
<TheMuso> awe: That and someone to fill in about volume scaling stuff, I don't really understand that.
<rickspencer3> awe: can you help?
<awe> on the review part yes.
<awe> on the volume scaling stuff i'll offer what knowledge i have
<rickspencer3> thanks!
<rickspencer3> ACTION: awe to review Audio spec and to comment on volume scaling
<rickspencer3> ok
<awe> TheMuso: please send me a link to the spec
<rickspencer3> Ken is tracking U1 status here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/DesktopIntegration/Status
<TheMuso> awe: just a sec.
<TheMuso> awe: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-audio-experience
<rickspencer3> kenvandine is also expecting the plan from DXE eow
<rickspencer3> "the plan" being their work items and what they plan to do in their iterations
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: TheMuso: any questions, or should I keep going?
<robert_ancell> go on
<TheMuso> keep going, I've shot ahead again. :p
<rickspencer3> bryce says that x is on track wrt to quality, and ahead wrt to packaging
<TheMuso> Nice to hear.
<rickspencer3> also that the kernel changes seem have more or less fixed the issues with i965 in Jaunty
 * TheMuso mostly has NVIDIA hardware here so won't get to enjoy some of the niceties coming our way eg KMS.
<rickspencer3> when KMS is turned on, he expects a flood of bugs
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: yes, that is unfortunate ... perhaps next release
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<rickspencer3> unless the -nouvea guys pull a rabbit out of the hat for you
<awe> +1
<rickspencer3> they are working on KMS iirc
<rickspencer3> also, there's this edgers stuff that is very popular
<rickspencer3> so you can get a taste of the latest and proposed by installing the xorg-edgers ppa
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, so tempted but will keep away from that in the interest of having a working machine :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> in the meantime, here are a couple of links that are interesting:
<rickspencer3> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/PkgList/versions_current.html
<rickspencer3> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html
<rickspencer3> essentially bryce had invented a similar tool to what you guys have been using to track GNOME updates
<rickspencer3> you might want to check that out and see if there is some cross pollination that might be helpful
<rickspencer3> so this brings us to paper cut bugs
<rickspencer3> the upshot was this:
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, are you in the regional membership board for Ubuntu - I want to blog about versions but I need to be a member
 * rickspencer3 waits
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes I am, but I think you'd be best getting membership by the usual channels.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I need a testimonial
<robert_ancell> (according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership)
<TheMuso> THat I can do.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks. rickspencer3 done interrupting :)
<rickspencer3> no interuption, that's what this is for
<rickspencer3> back to versions: there was some discussion about ...
<rickspencer3> having one page for packages on the CD, and another page for packages that someone has expressed on interest in
<rickspencer3> then community members could ping seb and ask for foo package to be added to the tracking list
<robert_ancell> That was the idea of the (+) sign. I was initially considering a tag system where you toggle which packages are shown by tag (e.g. karmic, jaunty, ubuntu-desktop)
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> back to paper cut bugs?
<robert_ancell> sure
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so ..
<rickspencer3> 1. some engineers are being flooded with related bug mail
<rickspencer3> ignore the bug mail because the design team is picking 10 bugs per week to fix, so
<rickspencer3> 2. Look for the paper cuts mail each week, and pick something to fix, if there is a good match for you
<rickspencer3> however, if it looks like more than about 4 hours of work for you, you can either:
<rickspencer3> just comment on the amount of work, and leave it for someone who has the time or could do it faster
<TheMuso> There is one audio related bug that is marked as a paper cut, I'll probably work on that sooner than the round its marked for, which I guess is fine.
<rickspencer3> or if you think it is non-trivial for anybody to fix, you can set it to invalid
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: yes, that is fine
<rickspencer3> 3. Paper cut bugs should be prioritized at about the same level as spec work
<rickspencer3> 4. Please expect about half a day every two weeks, at least
<rickspencer3> if you have excess capacity, by all means, fix more paper cuts
<rickspencer3> </end paper cuts spiel>
<rickspencer3> questions, thoughts regarding paper cuts?
<TheMuso> Not from me.
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> any other business?>
<robert_ancell> no
<rickspencer3> ok then, that's a wrap!
<TheMuso> no
<TheMuso> Great.
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Now that I have a calendar, we need to schedule a time to talk about my goals for this 6 months for PDR.
<rickspencer3> thanks guys
<rickspencer3> thanks awe
<awe> rickspencer3: np
<rickspencer3> TheMuso: yes
<rickspencer3> please do so, your morning/my evening
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Ok will get on that ASAP.
<awe> rickspencer3: I also have a question for you whenever you're done with TheMuso
<rickspencer3> awe: sure
<rickspencer3> shoot
<awe> how do bugs in lp get linked to upstream bug trackers?
<awe> i couldn't find the obvious button and/or control to do it
<bryce> awe, I can answer that
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> go ahead bryce
<bryce> it's kind of non-intuitive, but...
<rickspencer3> bryce: have you done this before?
<bryce> click "Also affects project"
<awe> ok
<bryce> rickspencer3, hah, like daily!
<awe> i see now
<bryce> awe, if you're lucky someone will have specified the default upstream project, and you can just paste in the URL to the upstream bug
<awe> lp non-intuitive.  nah..
<bryce> awe, if not, then try typing in the name of the upstream bug, or use the Choose link to search for it
<awe> bryce: yea, it looks like i can just paste the url
<awe> cool
<bryce> if it's not in there, then you can register the upstream project - sort of a pain in the ass, but you only have to do it once.
<bryce> awesome, then you're set
<bryce> awe, a couple things I like to do
<awe> shoot
<bryce> 1.  in the upstream bug paste in a link to the ubuntu bug, so you can cross-reference later on
<awe> already did that...
<bryce> 2.  tell the original bug reporter to subscribe to the upstream bug, so they can answer questions directly
<bryce> (if the reporter is !you)
<awe> ok
<awe> the upstream's in bugzilla
<awe> ;(
<bryce> otherwise you'll be cut-and-pasting questions and answers back and forth, which is extraordinarily mind numbing
<awe> oh, i guess there's a cc list
<bryce> yeah, but in bugzilla you can't add arbitrary people to the cc
<awe> ;(
<bryce> guess it's a spam thing *shrug*
<rickspencer3> bryce: is that "registered upstream project" available in python-launchpadlib?
<awe> well, i've verified that the *code* is busted, so i don't think there'll be a lot more conversation
<bryce> rickspencer3, yes, it is called a "watch" in launchpadlib speak
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> so for my triaging button, if watch is not null, can I use python-launchpadlib to create the new bug?
<bryce> almost
<bryce> actually lpapi allows having *multiple* watches
<bryce> so you'd want to check if num(watches) == 0
<rickspencer3> in any case, you can use new bug and just copy the info over?
<bryce> in theory
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> so I can make seb128's "upstream" button that way
<rickspencer3> and if there is no watch, make a picker for the project
<rickspencer3> and perhaps create a watch for the package while I;m at it
 * TheMuso sighs. Another new piece of code from Lennart that pulseaudio depends on, i.e pulse by lennart depends on another new piece of code from Lennart.
 * TheMuso sighs again. This piece of code needs 2.6.31 or better. :S
<KenEdwards> Yingying_Zhao, sorry I was late to the call
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bryce: btw, how do you collect feedback about xorg-edgers? people crying in #u-devel when it breaks?
<pitti> bryce: (e. g. I dist-upgrade daily, and usually don't have much trouble with it)
<pitti> bryce: btw, Jesse sent a patch to fix suspend/resume with KMS, works fine \o/ I applied it to i915 locally for now
<pitti> good to see some bug fixing upstream again
<bryce> pitti, good to hear
<bryce> pitti, we accept bug reports about problems in xorg-edgers
<pitti> okay
<bryce> indeed, those are the easiest bugs for us to upstream, so we encourage people with troubles to post them to launchpad and we push them from there
<pitti> I filed one in the past, but it got fixed upstream fast
<bryce> see?  :-)
<pitti> well, it got fixed before I even filed it :)
<bryce> ahh, even better
<Zdra> if I take current live cd, it will boot with kms on intel hw?
<pitti> bryce: anyway, seems that most troubles that I still have are with suspend, everything else works just fine
<bryce> Zdra, tomorrow's daily live cd should I think
<bryce> pitti, great to hear
<pitti> bryce: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21719 is my last one
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 21719 in Driver/intel "resuming with external monitor fails" [Normal,New]
<pitti> and Jesse just replied
<bryce> pitti, awesome
<bryce> pitti, yeah if you feel like filing the bugs straight upstream, go for it
<pitti> bryce: extremetuxracer is fun to play now! (~ 30 fps with 800x600)
<pitti> bryce: I usually do, yes
<Zdra> bryce: ok, thx
<pitti> at least this early in the game, when we don't need to track them for release purposes yet
<bryce> pitti, having a bug in launchpad as well is useful if there is a patch I should be pulling in
<pitti> bryce: right
<pitti> bryce: the i915 one is against the kernel, though
<pitti> bryce: btw, do you trip over i915.ko patches a lot?
<bryce> yep
<pitti> bryce: yesterday I figured out how to just build the module without much fuss, so it shoudl be possible to dkmsify it easily
<pitti> so it might be useful for xorg-edgers
<bryce> yeah I've not done kernel builds so much myself
<pitti> bryce: I added the recipe to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild FYI
<pitti> took me a while to figure out
<bryce> but I've a procedure worked out with the kernel team to pass bugs along to them once a kernel patch is found, and they take it from there
<pitti> but I really don't feel like building the entire kernel to test a 915 patch
 * bryce bookmarks
<pitti> ooh!
 * pitti deletes /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<bryce> ahh
<huats> morning everyone !
<huats> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> huats, morning
<huats> robert_ancell: evening !
<huats> (well for you)
<didrocks> morning o/
<huats> robert_ancell: just so that you know, I have started a bit on anjuta...
<huats> I'll continue today
<huats> hey didrocks :)
<robert_ancell> huats, sweet, I was making a mess of it :)
<didrocks> hey huats, robert_ancell
<huats> robert_ancell: don't be too hard with you
<huats> so far I haven't seen tons of stuffs to fix...
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks and huats
<didrocks> hey pitti :)
<huats> guten morgen pitti
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> didrocks, hello
<seb128> had a good evening and night? ;-)
<didrocks> yes, very nice :-) You?
<seb128> yes!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was trying to figure out last night why the "About Ubuntu" menu item has disappeared from the panel in Karmic
<chrisccoulson> it seems ubuntu-docs no longer ships a /usr/share/omf/about-ubuntu/about-ubuntu-C.omf file anymore, which the panel checks for the existence of first
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, I was writting that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I just reviewed your gnome-panel merge looks correct
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<seb128> do you know if 08_clock_applet_event.patch is still needed?
<chrisccoulson> i wasnt sure if that was an ubuntu-docs bug or not, or whether we should change 01_layout.patch in gnome-panel
<seb128> we dropped it before because I think it was fixed upstream in some way
<seb128> but debian still have it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did they rename the file or what?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i wasnt sure about that patch or not. it seems we dropped it once already, but debian still have it, so i wasnt sure how to justify removing it really, without understanding what it does
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> debian have some pretty wierd patches to their panel :-/
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I've stopped resyncing some packages on debian because they have too many weird changes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've started to notice that, especially with gnome-session too
<pitti> uh, why did the desktop workitems drop yesterday? http://piware.de/tmp/desktopteam-burndown-karmic.png
<laxmi> hello
<laxmi> I am from Nepal
<laxmi> facing a problem
<laxmi> r all u sleeping?
<pitti> !ask | laxmi
<ubottu> laxmi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pitti> laxmi: hello
<Laney> seb128: I will make a tomboy upload for you, you only had to ask
<laxmi> I lost gdm conf file
<seb128> Laney, I'm fine syncing on debian if they do upload it one day
<Laney> we just have a big problem with lack of DD time
<seb128> laxmi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<seb128> Laney, well that's why I suggest not blocking on debian ;-)
<laxmi> ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gnome-panel uploaded
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm not sure if your replied about my question on whether they renamed the index
<Laney> let's do it then, because meebey is now away for some days
<seb128> Laney, ok, let me know if you need sponsoring
<Laney> I will do, just give me 2 mins to fix up the changelog
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - which index is that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the about ubuntu one
<seb128> you said that the omf is not there in karmic
<seb128> has it been renamed or something?
<seb128> pitti, should we move empathy back to universe to get the new version built?
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes. the about-ubuntu-C.omf file has gone. it hasnt been renamed, but the package is only shipping the translated files now
<pitti> seb128: sure, go ahead; I kept it in main for now to make the dependency problems more obvious
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know if that's a mistake or a choice?
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking that the about-ubuntu desktop file would make more sense shipping with ubuntu-docs. then the panel could just check for the existence of the desktop file
<seb128> could be
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that was a mistake or a design decision in ubuntu-docs
<chrisccoulson> i tried to speak to mdke on #ubuntu-devel last night but i dont think he was around
<seb128> ok, no hurry to get that changed anyway
<chrisccoulson> no problem. i'll try and speak to mdke again later
<seb128> slomo, helo
<seb128> slomo, do you think you could tweak the gstreamer packages to have gnomevfs ranked lower than gio?
<asac> hmm.  Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in 14 minutes.
<seb128> asac, yes announce on the mailing list this week, they switch it to read only for one hour at 9utc
<seb128> ie in 6 minutes from now
<Laney> bug 381101
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/381101/+text)
<Laney> oh I forgot to close it in the changelog
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> can you add that before sponsoring? I've got to go for a littl ebit
<Laney> back soon
<seb128> ok
<slomo> seiflotfy1: not sure if that is a good idea atm... the gio plugin is still far from perfect because of misdesign in gio :/ i'll improve the situation a bit for 0.10.24 in the next days though and improve the usage in totem...
<slomo> erm, seb128 ---^
<slomo> seb128: not sure if that is a good idea atm... the gio plugin is still far from perfect because of misdesign in gio :/ i'll improve the situation a bit for 0.10.24 in the next days though and improve the usage in totem...
<seb128> slomo, ok because it takes over gio and breaks rhythmbox right not for example
<seb128> ie vfs locations don't work when installed
<slomo> seb128: yeah, that's why the gnomevfs package does conflict with meta-gnome in debian ;) that's the worst solution for this problem though, it would've been better if joss just talked to me before doing that...
<seb128> ok, I didn't do that change but I though it could be a good idea to rank gio over gnomevfs, fedora does that apparently from what people told on IRC
<seb128> brb session restart
<seb128> bryce, pitti: is running the xorg edger ppa a good idea for everybody? will those things all land in karmic?
<pitti> yes, it's a staging area for karmic, with pretty much upstream git head COTD
<seb128> testing current git code seems a nice idea but if that's a different version from karmic or what will land there that seems split of feedback and efforts
<pitti> I asked bryce about that some days ago, since that was my concern as well
<pitti> he said currently xorg-edgers feedback is preferred, since upstream is more interested in that, and we still do regular karmic updates
<seb128> well, upstream is interested in git trunk right
<seb128> but that doesn't mean they will roll stable tarballs of those versions before karmic
<pitti> we should stop testing xorg-edgers after FF
<seb128> or that we will track the unstable versions
<pitti> right now they are working towards 2.8.0 final for -intel
<seb128> ie I think xorg-edger had intel drivers versions which didn't land to jaunty before jaunty
<pitti> right, as I said; it's not a good idea to run it forever, but it's good right now
<pitti> for catching regressions early and comparing/reverting to karmic
<seb128> I don't like much the idea to run something different than what we ship to our users
<pitti> seb128: well, *shrug*, it was just a suggestion, not a "everyone do it now!" :-)
<seb128> yeah, I'm just thinking about that
<seb128> I feel early testing is good but from an another side we should be working on what users get too
<seb128> so I'm a bit torned on what I should be running
<pitti> right now, we will definitively get new stuff into karmic, so better to report regressions on the day they happen
<seb128> we could as well push those snapshots to karmic proper if we feel they are good enough to be used
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> anyway thanks for the replies
<seb128> I think I will keep running karmic versions for now so I know where we stand
<pitti> seb128: btw, except for the compiz memleak, how is it working for you now?
<pitti> performance, artifacts, suspend/resume, KMS, etc.?
<seb128> kms turned on after upgrading recently
<pitti> suspend with external monitor is broken for me (upstream working on it), otherwise it's pretty much perfect now
<seb128> things work fine so far, suspend resume, vt switch
<pitti> seb128: right, 2.6.30-10.12
<pitti> suspend got fixed for me with a recent upstream patch to i915
<pitti> so it seems that didn't affect your 965, only my 945
<seb128> I never had performances issues but I'm not using anything which require speed
<pitti> (although the fix wasn't 945 specific)
<seb128> ie no game, nothing using 3d drawing, etc
<pitti> seb128: try extremetuxracer :)
<seb128> the only real issue I get is that memory leak
<seb128> I've to reboot at least once a day
<pitti> we should rename that to "opengl-benchmark" and require everyone to use it for an hour every week :-P
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: right, that could be a mesa memleak, or compiz itself
<pitti> seb128: did you get it in jaunty?
<pitti> if not, would be worth downgrading compiz to jaunty and check if it's still there
<seb128> compiz didn't change really in karmic I doubt it's due to it
<seb128> no
<pitti>     compiz | 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8.1 | jaunty-updates | source, all
<pitti>     compiz | 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu13 |        karmic | source, all
<seb128> we didn't get a new compiz version in karmic
<pitti> right
<seb128> right, only minor changes
<pitti> any upstream code changes in the 6 ubuntu revs?
<seb128> one patch from debian re-added
<seb128> otherwise they are changes in the packaging or the wrapper
<seb128> I doubt it's due to compiz
<pitti> okay, so likely mesa then
<seb128> grrr, launchpad still down
<seb128> do they need to do their update in european work hours?
<pitti> seb128: ^ that's why the retracers fell over, so don't worry about the cron mails
<seb128> yeah I figured ;-)
<Laney> crap
<Laney> pngquant is in universe and is a new build-dep of tomboy
<pitti> kenvandine: ugh, just tried gnome-scan the first time; that thing is terrible!
 * pitti purges and reinstalls xsane
<pitti> the UI is totally in the wrong order, and it doesn't even offer the simplest color/contrast corrections
<pitti> KenEdwards: is that any better in the current version?
<pitti> kenvandine: ^, sorry
<seb128> pitti, did you use the karmic version or the ppa one?
<seb128> pedro_, ola
<pedro_> salut seb128, did you got my email?
<seb128> pedro_, yes, we didn't switch yet so I would not do any change for now
<pedro_> seb128: i know just thinking in the future there
<seb128> especially that rhythmbox is still a cool project and has somewhat responsive upstream now
<seb128> well the "move to universe" will not really be revelant with archive reorganization
<asac> is there a way to refer to a spec in changelog? so that launchpad parses it somehow?
<seb128> and I'm fine having desktop-bugs still looking at it
<seb128> asac, launchpad parses it to do what?
<pedro_> seb128: alright, that's good to know :-)
<asac> seb128: not sure if launchpad has a feature for that ;) ... maybe so that you can get a clickable URL in the launchpad changelog?
<asac> but nevermind. i will just use the full url
 * asac lunch
<seb128> asac, enjoy!
<kenvandine> seb128, has anyone reported compiz segfault with the update that came last night?
<seb128> dunno I'm not working on compiz nor watching its bugs
 * kenvandine searches
<seb128> I upgraded yesterday night and got no segfault there but I don't think compiz changed recently
<kenvandine> it was in the upgrade last night
<didrocks> seb128: do you want a bzr branch for planner?
<seb128> no
<didrocks> ok, I attach a diff.gz so
<seb128> well you can use a +junk on your account if you want
<seb128> just don't use the team vcs for it
<seb128> ie we can use it for review and upload but we will not keep it there
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I prefer to not use it, though, attach diff.gz and debdiff
<seb128> alright
<seb128> did the version change? otherwise debdiff is enough
<didrocks> seb128: yes, upstream version changed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> diff.gz is good then
<didrocks> seb128: I think we have to setup a list of packages we don't want in bzr
<didrocks> (maybe, merge it with versions.py)
<didrocks> I will give a look at that
<seb128> I would say everything on the default page is team maintained
<seb128> everything in the + details is not
<didrocks> ok, so everything in default page in bzr, the other, not...
<seb128> right, something around those lines
<seb128> I think we should write an another page for the extra components
<didrocks> I agree
<seb128> have this list in a public place so other people can edit it
<seb128> and have it updated once a day only that's enough
<pitti> seb128: karmic
<cassidy> seb128: bigon: are you going to provide an empathy-full package or something with geoloc support?
<dobey> pitti, seb128, james_w: anyone care to advocate ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-client? :)
<pitti> hey dobey; just returned from lunch, it's on my list now :)
<kenvandine> pitti, cool :)
<seb128> pitti, ok you might want to use the ppa one karmic is outdated by years
<seb128> cassidy, nothing planned for that that I know but that seems rather a toy that an useful thing, focus would better be spent on making the im part work correctly ;-)
<cassidy> seb128: I agree, but people already starts to ask on #telepathy how to enable geoloc :D
<cassidy> we'll probably provide a full package in our PPA
<seb128> yeah do that ;-)
<seb128> is there a way to split the option in an another binary?
<seb128> or is that a build option changing the main binary?
<cassidy> bigon: ^ Not sure to understand, I'm not a packaging guy :)
<seb128> cassidy, the question is "is geoloc a different .so which can be moved to universe"?
<bigon> seb128: no it modifies the binnary and the libs
<bigon> s/binnary/binary
<seb128> ok, so it's not easy to have it as something not installed by default but available by installing an another binaruy
<seb128> binary
<bigon> I will upload the full pkg in the ppa and a pkg only with webkit support to the main archive (or at least proposing a patch)
<mvo> is launchpad oopsing for somone else too when going to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager ?
<StevenK> mvo: I get timeout error too
<seb128> mvo, yeah, timeout on edge there
<bigon> seb128: we want webkit (adium theme) suport in karmic right?
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> pitti, kenvandine: ^
<seb128> webkit is an another issue for CD space
<seb128> I'm still watching if GNOME will make it a requirement this cycle or not
<kenvandine> seb128, gwibber is going to require it too
<kenvandine> i am not ready to do the MIR for that yet though
<seb128> gwibber is going to be installed by default?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> "social from the start"
<seb128> *shrug*
<kenvandine> not as it is today... more integrated as a desktop service
<seb128> well, I though that would require installer integration etc
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> nobody liked that idea
<seb128> just dropping gwibber in the desktop doesn't seem a big win to me
<kenvandine> that isn't what we are doing
<seb128> the thing is hard to use and not bring a lot
<seb128> ok, I'm waiting to see how things are turning then
<seb128> I sort of fail to see what value gwibber is bringing
<seb128> we should rather have facebook integration or whatever in the im client
<kenvandine> i guess you aren't into social networking :)
<seb128> the way pidgin-facebook is doing
<kenvandine> that is just for chat
<kenvandine> and it isn't reliable :/
<seb128> well, I've tried gwibber in jaunty
<seb128> and I fail to see how it does something decent out of watching twitter
<seb128> ie it doesn't seem a replacement to facebook login right now
<kenvandine> it will be
<kenvandine> mostly
<kenvandine> facebook has added APIs to do most things
<seb128> anyway I'm not a web2 addict
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> gwibber doesn't seem the right way though
<seb128> but I will watch what you guys are doing
<seb128> I would have though that integration to desktop components was the way
<kenvandine> that is what we are doing, sort of
<kenvandine> the config for gwibber will be in gnome-about-me
<kenvandine> fusa is going to use it too
<seb128> *shrug*, extra gnome-control-center patching without upstream discussion
<kenvandine> and hopefully other stuff will jump on the band wagon
<seb128> seems you are going the wrong way about that
<kenvandine> seb128, we discussed it... they are going to do the work
<seb128> rather than getting a proper framework upstreamable you take a random application and try to workaround it
<seb128> "they"?
<kenvandine> upstream
<seb128> I'm sort of part of the upstream team for gnome-control-center (not active recently)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_ or dobey :)
<seb128> and I've read nothing about that on bugzilla, mailing list or IRC
<kenvandine> discussed on irc
<seb128> alright
<Laney> seb128: what do you want to do about tomboy? promote pngquant or patch that stuff out?
<pitti> pngquant is a nice tool
<Laney> it's given us quite some space savings
<pitti> but what does tomboy do with it?
<pitti> ah, for compressing help images, etc.?
<Laney> Installed-Size: [-12820-] {+7684+}
<Laney> exactly
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> I use it in my "scan-document" script
<pitti> it rocks
<pitti> Laney: I'd say, keep and MIR
<pitti> 5 MB for the price of 19 kB? deal
<Laney> alright
<seb128> +1
<pitti> kenvandine: was the gwibber integration discussed at UDS with gwibber/g-c-c upstream?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> rodrigo_ and dobey, one of them will do the g-c-c work
<pitti> and the g-c-c upstream is fine with that?
<pitti> kenvandine: as you remember, that's a major point I banged on in the spec, since it seems pretty weird to me
<kenvandine> pitti, we really wouldn't want to carry a patch like that... so getting it upstream i very important
<pitti> right
<pitti> dobey: reviewed
<hggdh> seb128, good morning (at least for me), and can we add the Evolution apport hook I wrote to the Evo package?
<seb128> hggdh, hi, what does it do exactly? did you open a bug about that?
<hggdh> seb128, no, I have not yet opened a bug on it, I decided to ask before; it grabs a bit of non-private data from gconf (disabled plugins, and similar), and anonymises the BTs
<seb128> seems a good idea but I need to see the hook before saying if it's good to be added or need changes ;-)
<hggdh> seb128, no problems; I will open a bug on it, and add the hook as an attachment; Should I subscribe you?
<seb128> subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors rather
<seb128> I'm subscribe to evo so I will get the email
<seb128> but the sponsoring list is better to keep track of what need to be uploaded
<hggdh> OK, thansk
<seb128> hggdh, you're welcome, thank you for working on those changes ;-)
<dobey> pitti: hrmm. is it absolutely necessary to split out the python module bits for our daemon and u1sync to python-foo packages? there are other packages that don't (like gnome-app-install)
<chrisccoulson> devicekit-disks can monitor smart data on hard disks can't it?
<pitti> yes, it does that now
<pitti> check out palimsest
<pitti> it draws nice graphs and has a nice smart list
<chrisccoulson> thanks. will there be something in the users session that can notify of smart failures?
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i ask is because someone opened a bug report asking for smartmontools on the default install, but i think that's sort of redundant now in karmic isnt it?
<pitti> /etc/xdg/autostart/gdu-notification-daemon.desktop
<pitti> I'm not actually sure what that does, though
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, so far we don't install gnome-disk-utility by default
<pitti> it's quite a power user tool
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll leave that for now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> I didn't quite make up my mind whether we want it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you're looking at polkit-1 arent you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but it says "Provides notifications related to disks", so I guess it's something like SMART alerts
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, it's in NEW
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and all the stuff up to new g-d-u is in ubuntu-desktop PPA
<pitti> seb128 was working on new gvfs, AFAIK
<chrisccoulson> the migration to polkit-1 looks painful. i just looked at the fedora spec, and it seems gnome-session is completely broken with it
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if you have stuff depending on pk-1, please upload to the PPA for now
<pitti> and we move it over once it's through NE
<pitti> W
<seb128> pitti, I've 1.3.1 ready locally but it doesn't build in karmic due to devicekit-disks
<pitti> seb128: should build against ubuntu-desktop PPA
<pitti> chrisccoulson: YM http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/PolicyKitOne ?
<seb128> pitti, I can upload the new gvfs to the ppa if you want
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, thats the one
<pitti> seb128: if it's no effort for you, would be nice for testing
<pitti> seb128: and further patch development
<seb128> ok, I need to upgrade devicekit-disk locally to the ppa version first to test gvfs locally
<seb128> will it break my laptop install? ;-)
<pitti> not more than usual
<seb128> alright
<pitti> NEW processing seems a bit stuck, but I hope I can upload all of that new crack to Karmic soon
<pitti> I don't quite like that transition, but seems we're pretty much sold on it anyway
<seb128> pitti, I don't do regular archive admin work atm but I can look at desktop changes you upload
<seb128> just let me know if you need a review
<pitti> and, for you happiness, it drops some old stuff like libsexy, libgnome, etc. :)
<pitti> seb128: policykit-1 and policykit-1-gnome should be in NEW: they are by and large package renames only (forks)
<pitti> seb128: but don't worry for now, it's not super-urgent
<seb128> pitti, ok
<mvo> seb128: iif you binary-NEW something anyway, could you please check auto-upgrader-tester too (with a extra pretty please?)
<seb128> mvo, I'm not binary-newing anything but update-manager accepted now for you ;-)
 * mvo hugs seb128!
 * mvo hugs seb128 
 * mvo hugs seb128 
 * seb128 hugs mvo ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo ;-)
<mvo> haha
<seb128> will auto-upgrade-tester run somewhere regularly?
<seb128> and publish logs?
<dobey> hmm
<mvo> seb128: not currently :( but at least its available via a package now, there is still no DC kvm machine
<mvo> and kvm is really the best test environment
<mvo> btw, why does bluez-gnome conflicts with gnome-bluetooth?
<seb128> mvo, because gnome-bluetooth is basically a bluez-gnome fork and have similar filenames etc
<mvo> hm, thanks. right now its kept back on upgrades if you have both installed, what is the right solution here, is one replacing the other in the future? or will the fork be maintained in parallel?
<baptiste> bluez-gnome is dead
<mvo> baptiste: so we will go with gnome-bluetooth and bluez-gnome will vanish from the archive?
<seb128> mvo, gnome-bluetooth will be used in karmic
<seb128> mvo, not sure if bluez-gnome will be dropper or demoted
<mvo> aha, thanks
<mvo> that is fine then, I just want to know about it in the context of upgrades to ensure that the right thing happens
<mvo> I see that asac will take care of it, excellent
<seb128> yeah
<asac> gnome-bluetooth vs. blueman
<asac> so far blueman makes the race
<asac> seb128: mvo: ^^
<asac> but that might change depending on how well gnome-bluetooth catches up on features
<seb128> asac, did you consider that gnome-bluetooth is a GNOME thing, ie regular tarballs, translations from upstream etc?
<asac> yes. that will get into the equation
<asac> i have to talk to gnome-bluetooth dev on what features will be added still
<superm1> asac, seb128 looks like translations are done in launchpad for the blueman project too https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/blueman
<mvo> asac: thanks, I added a note that we need to ensure clean upgrades to the spec
<asac> reconnected
<superm1> oh didn't see you disconnected before i said this, will replay. " asac, seb128 looks like translations are done in launchpad for the blueman project too https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/blueman"
<asac> 6:41 < asac> i have to talk to gnome-bluetooth dev on what features will be added still
<asac> thats what i said ;)
<asac> 16:47 < asac> (also have to talk to blueman folks, whats up with their project - e.g. why didnt they contribute to  gnome-bluetooth, will they join efforts in future etc.
<asac> 16:47 < asac> )
<seb128> superm1, I disconnected after and read that, that's good but doesn't mean they are as active as GNOME translators ;-)
<asac> yeah. i asked on both channels now to see whats up
<asac> ;)
<asac> pitti: do you see any reason why the karmic usbutils/udev/udev-extras combo wouldnt work in jaunty? (I need libgudev for NM ppa)
<pitti> asac: should work fine, it's in https://edge.launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ppa
<pitti> asac: people tested it for the keymap stuff
<asac> pitti: so i dont need the udev part?
<pitti> no, jaunty's udev should work fine
<asac> great
<asac> thx
 * asac copies to ppa
<dobey> pitti: did you miss my question re: python packaging earlier?
<pitti> dobey: apparently I did; my keyboard broke and I had to reboot
<kenvandine> pitti, mad typist?
<dobey> pitti: hrmm. is it absolutely necessary to split out the python module bits for our daemon and u1sync to python-foo packages? there are other packages that don't (like gnome-app-install)
<pitti> dobey: I really really recommend it; you'll go nuts later if you don't, as soon as you want to support KDE
<pitti> also, I like to follow the Python policy
<kenvandine> pitti, what does that have to do with python-?
<kenvandine> pitti, i agree though... just don't see how that affects supporting kde :)
<pitti> kenvandine: if you lump everything together in one package, you have to replicate half of it for KDE
<pitti> otherwise you'd pull in all the nautilus/gtk dependencies
<kenvandine> oh... well shouldn't that mean the nautilus bits get built into ubuntuone-client-gnome?
<kenvandine> oh... nevermind
<pitti> and shipping u1sync/python modules in two different pacakges cries for trouble, too
<kenvandine> i see
<pitti> kenvandine: that's exactly what I was proposing :)
<pitti> (more or less, yes)
<dobey> well, the u1sync and its modules can probably be in one package.
<pitti> dobey: right
<pitti> one python-ubuntuone-client and one ubuntuone-gnome package, or so (I'm not fussed about the names)
<dobey> right, will be something similar
<huats> seb128: as you know the anjuta stuff has been uploaded
<chrisccoulson1> would someone mind inviting me to try ubuntuone? :)
<huats> so if you have anything to be done....
<seb128> huats, excellent
<huats> just say it :D
<seb128> huats, looks on versions.html?
<huats> (I am looking at the page and I don't really something to do)
<Laney> hit the + for more
<huats> Laney: :D
<huats> thanks :D
<huats> I have left for a few weeks... and now there are lots of changes !
<Laney> \o
<Laney> huats: there's always the huge sponsor queue too
<huats> Laney: sure
<huats> Laney: to be honnest I'd like to do a few uploads til the end of the week
<huats> next week I'll try to do some sponsoring
<Laney> I want to start doing sponsoring more often
<Laney> maybe sponsor-5-a-day
<huats> Laney: any reason why you haven't updated glom ?
<Laney> no
<huats> or was it just the lack of time ?
<huats> ok
<Laney> I think I started it
<Laney> please feel free
<huats> ok will do then
<Laney> huats: I was going to convert to a dh7 style rules file
<Laney> that should be fun to do
<huats> can someone merge lp:~christophe.sauthier/glom/ubuntu on the desktop-team branch ?
<huats> thanks in advance
<huats> (it is the first import)
<huats>   
<ccheney> bryce: what should i do about reporting the intel kms resolution bug? It seems to still not be fixed, I mentioned seeing it at UDS, but the intel guy said it was fixed already, i guess it still hasn't made it into the kernel tree
<ccheney> bryce: should i report it against the intel video driver or the kernel, etc?
<ccheney> it seems to be related to seeing two ghost connected DVI ports
<ccheney> bryce: and is there any way to force the resolution for KMS to the correct one?
 * ccheney can no longer maximize anything since it draws it off screen :-\
 * ccheney tries to find place on wiki on how to disable KMS
<bryce> ccheney, boot with i915.modeset=0 I think
<ccheney> bryce: ok i'll try that out
<ccheney> bryce: do you know if there is already a report about the x200 intel 4500 bug where it detects the extra DVI ports and sets the internal display to the 'ghost' resolution?
<bryce> ccheney, for reporting bugs, you can report them against both linux and -intel to get maximum attention; I'll upstream ones filed against -intel, ultimately the kernel is what'll need fixed though
<bryce> ccheney, yeah, that sounds like a missing quirk bug
<ccheney> ok
<bryce> ccheney, still should be reported tho
<ccheney> bryce: i don't recall his name but he mentioned already knowing about the bug i showed him at UDS
<ccheney> but yea i'll get it reported to make sure it is fixed
<bryce> jesse barnes (jbarnes)
<bryce> he hangs out on #ubuntu-x if you want to chat with him
<ccheney> yea that is him :)
<ccheney> ok
<falconseye> hola
<falconseye> hello
<ccheney> bryce: what do i do to get the full xrandr dump that ubuntu-bug does?
<ccheney> bryce: i was going to include what xrandr reports also when mode setting is off
<pitti> good night everyone
<kenvandine> hey pedro_
<kenvandine> later pitti
<kenvandine> pedro_, wanted to talk butterfly hug day
<falconseye> hello someone can help me get surround sound on my toshiba x205-s9800 with ubuntu?
<pedro_> kenvandine: hello, sure
<kenvandine> pedro_, when do you think we can do it?
<jcastro> pedro_: can we do it like, asap?
<jcastro> pedro_: lots of people complaining about MSN sucking but not many bugs
<pedro_> kenvandine: i was thinking about that, since we're going to guadec
<jcastro> I'd like to make people go file bugs
<pedro_> jcastro: asap for me would be like in two weeks from now on
<kenvandine> pedro_, we need a nice list of bugs to work on
<kenvandine> and we might be able to get some resources onto fixing them
<jcastro> pedro_: dang.
<jcastro> pedro_: so, what are you doing this friday? :p
<kenvandine> i was hoping for next week :)
<pedro_> since we're going to be traveling for the desktop summit
<pedro_> i can ask to someone else to run it though
<jcastro> pedro_: can we jam one in next week?
<jcastro> pedro_: that would at least get us a bunch of bugs when were are at guadec with upstream
<pedro_> Tuesday perhaps?
<kenvandine> that would be great
<jcastro> yes.
<kenvandine> then we can have bugs to work on while at guadec
<jcastro> pedro_: thanks, I know this is last minute.
<kenvandine> pedro_, we really appreciate it
<pedro_> ok all set then I'm going to create the page and all that and let you guys know for a quick review
<kenvandine> thx
<jcastro> perfect
<pedro_> my pleasure ;-)
<ccheney> bryce: bug 391720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391720 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gm45] KMS does not detect screen resolution properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391720
<jcastro> pedro_: linking to this page from the hugday page would be useful: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Debugging
<pedro_> jcastro: will do it
<pedro_> nice the telepathy ppa was updated with empathy 2.27.3
<pedro_> and butterfly there is 0.3.4-1
<pedro_> will promote that for testing on the hug day
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> pedro_, i assume all for jaunty?
<pedro_> kenvandine: yeap on jaunty
<kenvandine> awesome
<bigon> kenvandine: I will drop the indicate patch as cassidy asked me
<kenvandine> i have a fix for that
<kenvandine> for the potential crasher anyway
<kenvandine> bigon, i have a debdiff that should fix the issue cassidy was concerned with
<kenvandine> with some help from tedg
<kenvandine> bigon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/203105/
<tedg> For the record, I think it's more likely to be a memory leak than a crasher.
<kenvandine> tedg, cassidy said it should be a critical... but i wasn't getting that
<bigon> I will prepare a patch
<bigon> do I build with webkit or not?
<kenvandine> i think so :)
<kenvandine> other things will drag that on the CD too
<bigon> k
<tedg> kenvandine: Oh, I get it.  If the indicator gets activated, you'll still get the signal.  And then bad stuff will happen.  But, it seems that the cb_data needs to be free'd somewhere as well, and I'm not seeing that.
<tedg> It needs to get removed from the hash_table as well.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-25
<pitti> Good morning
<ajmitch> morning pitti
<pitti> hey ajmitch, how are you?
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
<pitti> great, thanks
<pitti> in good hacking mood these days :)
<ajmitch> excellent :)
 * ajmitch is getting back into mangling packages for fun & profit
<StevenK> ajmitch: Profit, you say?
<ajmitch> well, that'd be nice
<ajmitch> though I do get to do a tiny bit of stuff with work
<ajmitch> since I tend to need things like apache2, mysql & php5 for work
<StevenK> Wrong channel for that :-P
<ajmitch> I know :)
<ajmitch> but there are worse things for me to do, I'm sure
<didrocks> morning o/
<huats> morning
<huats> robert_ancell: are you around ?
<robert_ancell> huats, yup
<huats> robert_ancell: hey robert
<robert_ancell> huats, hows life?
<huats> just to let you know that anjuta is updated
<huats> robert_ancell: quite good :)
<huats> you ?
<robert_ancell> huats, life is good here.  Looking forwards to some Northern hemisphere Summer :)
<huats> hehe
<huats> you'll have that in GUADEC :)
<robert_ancell> And I'm actually nearing the end of the compiz bugs! <150 to triage...
<huats> congrats !
<huats> :)
<huats> actually I am in the northen hemispherebut it is very grey today
<huats> Regarding anjuta, right now I am waiting for someone to merge the anjuta branch  that I have created with the one of the desktop team
<huats> seb128: !
<huats> hello
<huats> :)
<seb128> lut huats
<robert_ancell> I created that branch, I guess we should delete it?
<seb128> starting early today? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<huats> robert_ancell: no non don't delete it
<huats> seb128: indeed :)
<huats> robert_ancell: keep that branch and someone will merge mine with yours...
<robert_ancell> huats, I was wondering if the ubuntu-desktop team is the correct group to own the branch - ideas anyone?
<seb128> what package are you talking about?
<huats> robert_ancell: it is the right one, anjuta is part of gnome
<robert_ancell> anjuta
<huats> (well from my point of view)
<seb128> not really since the package is in universe and theorically those having upload right should have commit access too
 * robert_ancell has been putting many packages into bzr - I love bzr-buildpackage
<huats> seb128: ok
<seb128> waiting for archive reorganization to get that solved
<robert_ancell> seb128, that's what I was thinking - is there an appropriate group for package branches that are in universe?
<robert_ancell> ok
<seb128> the universe split is artificial, we will get a desktop team which has right on those packages soon I guess
<seb128> not that I know about
<seb128> but we can keep merging those until archive reorganization
<seb128> ie use ubuntu-desktop even if that's not ideal
<robert_ancell> At least branches are easy to transfer
<seb128> right
<huats> seb128: so I think it won't harm to keep anjuta in the desktop branch since it is a good thing to have that in bzr
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've got compiz to <500 bugs
<seb128> robert_ancell, waouh!
<robert_ancell> (and not by just closing them all :))
<huats> seb128: same question about glom, can I continue to track someone to create the glom branch in the desktop team ?
<seb128> not closing, just reassigning to xorg or drivers?
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> seb128: or incomplete :D
<seb128> huats, I don't care about this one and I think it can stay out of the vcs but that's only my opinion
<huats> seb128: ok
<robert_ancell> well, some went to xorg... But there are a lot of duplicates too
 * huats thinks that seb128's opinion matters a bit :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you find any interesting bugs to fix on the way?
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you have some time to look at make compiz start faster that would be nice too
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, there are a shortlist of ~10 I want to look at.  Two of them have been marked papercuts
<robert_ancell> I'm not really interested in investing too much time in performance until we know what the future of the 0.8 series is (and compiz in general).  I suspect we could waste a lot of time in it
<seb128> well we have this 10 seconds target for karmic+1
<robert_ancell> Also to make things really annoying compiz doesn't run on my hardware currently which makes testing hard.  I need to ask mvo how to get it to run with software rendering or something
<seb128> and it seems we will not switch to any other compiz codebase this cycle not next one
<seb128> not this cycle because there is nothing ready to switch
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll look at performance but it seems to me there are more important stability and usability bugs at present
<seb128> and not next cycle because a lts is not the cycle to switch
<seb128> alright, that's fair enough
<robert_ancell> I think the best thing we could do is remove ccsm from the repositories entirely - that would reduce the number of bugs massively!!
<seb128> we just have people wanting those fast start very much so if we find some easy targets to make things faster we should look at that too
<seb128> because the tools is buggy? or because many of the bugs are due to people playing with weird options?
<robert_ancell> the number of bugs which go: "If you enable a+b+c+d and disable e and wait for 9.2 seconds then something obscure happens..."
<robert_ancell> give everyone levers and they love to pull them
<seb128> well don't give them the option and they will get it by some other crackful way
<didrocks> hey seb128 and robert_ancell
<seb128> we could have some apport hook to auto-tag bugs when some options are on
<robert_ancell> yes, we need to detect they're doing it and pop up a dialog saying "bad user! No support for you!"
<seb128> well apport can do that
<seb128> so if we decide some options are too buggy we could display a "try without that option before opening a bug"
<robert_ancell> seb128, it's on my burndown chart
<seb128> hey mvo
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<seb128> lut didrocks
<mvo> hey seb128 and robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> mvo, is there a way to run compiz in software rendering so I can test functionality and be sure it's not a driver issue?
<robert_ancell> mvo, morning
<seb128> didrocks, gnome-python-desktop didn't build because it wants bug-buddy which is in universe
<seb128> didrocks, any reason why it needs to be installed to build?
<didrocks> seb128: hum? normally, gnome-python-desktop doesn't build-dep on bug-buddy :/
<didrocks> let me check
<bigon> seb128: he, any objection if I upload a new revision of empathy pkg with webkit support as the pkg still in universe
<seb128> didrocks, so soyuz when crazy
<seb128> bigon, no, got for it
<Zdra> bigon: do we have geoclue/champlain in karmic too?
<bigon> I will drop libidicate patch too, cassidy was not happy with it yesterday
<bigon> Zdra: it will go in the ppa in a first time
<Zdra> bigon: it got applied in karmic's package?
<bigon> yeah
<bigon> (and the ppa one)
<Zdra> bigon: what's the point of proposing a patch upstream, get rejected with a list of comment long as the bible if it's applied in packages?
<seb128> Zdra, it was applied in the package before anybody commented on it on the upstream bug
<Zdra> seb128: and?
<seb128> and that's not a constructive comment
<Zdra> seb128: that means the patch is perfect?
<seb128> how people can know there will be comments if they are not there yet?
<Zdra> seb128: don't propose upstream if you don't wait for the reply...
<seb128> lol
<seb128> welcome to reality
<seb128> we have fixes waiting for upstream for years
<seb128> should we stop fixing any bug or doing any change waiting for upstream to maybe reply a day?
<Zdra> especially since we get bug reports because of that patch
<seb128> we do changes, upload and send the change upstream, and update when we get comments
<bigon> I have another issue
<bigon> enabling geoloc and webkit and webkit add symbols to library
<seb128> don't enable geoloc
<baptiste> hey
<seb128> lut baptiste
<bigon> yeah missing () around geoloc :)
<bigon> but if we disable webkit in the futur it will breaks API
<baptiste> bigon: I had a strange issue with latest empathy in karmic (pushed yesterday) the UI was not visible neither the icon in the tray
<seb128> is there anything making use of those apis right now?
<baptiste> salut seb128
<bigon> seb128: non
<seb128> so it's not really an issue for now
<bigon> baptiste: it's maybe related to the indicate patch, I will remove it in the next upload
<Zdra> baptiste: that's because ubuntu apply patches without taking care of upstream comments
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - on the subject of upstream changes, I'm going to send a patch upstream later which resolves 337441. do you want to apply the patch in Ubuntu or wait for some upstream comments?
<seb128> Zdra, stop this fus
<chrisccoulson> good morning btw
<seb128> Zdra, stop this fud
<bigon> Zdra: ... it was before cassidy comments it
<seb128> Zdra, that's not constructive behaviour
<baptiste> Zdra: this is because you're too slow to answer :)
<Zdra> bigon: we made comments ages ago
<seb128> bug #337441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337441 in gnome-settings-daemon "Low disk space warning "Cancel" and "OK" buttons do the same thing" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337441
<seb128> Zdra, and the version uploaded is exactly the one you commented on?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wait for upstream comments I would say
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, no problem. it's quite a big patch
<Zdra> seb128: well, obviously the guy who made the patch didn't test it
<Zdra> seb128: it crash, it hide status icon
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<Zdra> seb128: and then it's upstream who gets bugs
<Zdra> thanks
<seb128> Zdra, you win nothing going the confrontational way there
<seb128> let's calm down and fix issues
<Zdra> seb128: 2nd time ubuntu add patch in its package for empathy without taking care of upstream
<bigon> Zdra: cassidy comment 2009-06-24 16:58 UTC, changelog entry Tue, 23 Jun 2009 11:43:15 +0200
<Zdra> seb128: 2nd time the patch has to be reverted
<Zdra> (hm, not sure the 1st got reverted in the end...)
<seb128> Zdra, second time, trying to dictate us what to do is not constructive behaviour
<seb128> Zdra, the patch has been added by bigon btw
<mvo> robert_ancell: uh, not that I know of - I use different machines with different video cards to test
<didrocks> seb128: I updated the gnome-python-desktop bzr branch. I didn't pay attention to this uneeded build-dep I have already removed before the remerge with debian :/ It should be fixed now
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> seb128: btw, that's strange that I didn't received the soyuz FTBFS... I checked my spam too :/
<didrocks> seb128: sorry for the extra work
<seb128> didrocks, it didn't ftbfs so it didn't email
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> didrocks, I was just surprised to not see the binarines in the new queue
<seb128> so I checked the build logs
<seb128> it's dep-waiting on bug-buddy
<didrocks> ah, ok :)
<didrocks> I bumped the version number, thinking it had FTBFS, is it still necessary in this case?
<seb128> yes you can't overwritte a source
<didrocks> ok, even if binaries weren't published
 * didrocks returns to his strike with {site,dist}-packages :)
<seb128> mvo, could you make the "do you want to reboot now" dialog to be shown *after* the upgrade and not while things are still being configured?
<seb128> mvo, so people clicking on it don't reboot while update-manager was still working
<mvo> seb128: that should already be the case
<seb128> not sure on karmic
<mvo> seb128: when did you see this behaviour? is it reproducable?
<mvo> jaunty too
<seb128> not there on karmic
<seb128> I get it almost daily on karmic
<mvo> wehh
 * baptiste seen it in hardy yesterday :)
<seb128> it seems that once the linux upgrade is configure it displays the dialog
<seb128> but update-manager still configure packages for a minute after that
<seb128> configure -> configured
<seb128> I used synaptic right now though
<seb128> so maybe it's specific to synaptic
<seb128> but I think I got it with update-manager earlier this week
<mvo> seb128: thanks, I investigate, it really should only show after everything else is finished
<seb128> is there any log that would be useful for debugging?
<seb128> I've done my daily upgrade now so I can't get one now
<seb128> but for the next time I get the issue
<mvo> seb128: I can add a debug switch for it, but the theory goes that a pending reboot is only shown after "/var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-un-stamp" changed, and that should only change after dpkg is finished with its operation
<seb128> mvo, I will keep an eye on it
<mvo> seb128: thanks, I will watch out for it too, the code looks ok, but that does not mean it has no bugs :)
<seb128> mvo, maybe I'm wrong on what update-manager was doing, maybe that was triggers?
<seb128> mvo, the disk was still busy and update manager still showing the progress dialog, not the "done"
<seb128> mvo, would the dpkg stamp update before triggers?
<mvo> seb128: let me check
 * asac extended lunch (running some errands and getting lunch afterwards) ... bbl
<cassidy> Zdra: to be fair, I did my full review after the patch has been included in the package and kenvandine has been very responsive so far. Don't be too harsh with them
<Laney> pidgin fix time!
<Laney> can someone approve the release tasks?
<seb128> Laney, bug #nnn?
<Laney> bug 389322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389322 in pidgin "Yahoo server authentication changed: Pidgin =<2.5.6 will not connect to Yahoo! servers." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389322
<seb128> pitti, ^ what do you think?
<seb128> I guess it's a good SRU candidate for all stables?
<pitti> sure
<pitti> similar to the ICQ ones
<seb128> pitti, want to accept the nominations? I will do the sponsoring once ready
 * pitti approves tasks
 * seb128 has some webbrowser issue right now
<pitti> hm, dapper desktop is about to EOL
 * seb128 kicks epiphany
<pitti> but let's fix it there, as a courtesy
<Laney> I didn't test if it applies there yet anyway
<seb128> is anybody else having issue with combo boxes on launchpad being "stucked" often?
 * Laney figures out viewmtn
<seb128> ie not accepting changes until the page is refreshed
<pitti> seb128: hm, never saw that; which combobox in particular?
<seb128> pitti, all the bug settings, importance, status, etc
<pitti> hm, I do that all the time
<seb128> it does change to the picked value
<seb128> doesn't
<pitti> works fine here (firefox)
<seb128> could be an epiphany-browser specific issue
<Laney> Is there a known gtk bug with comboboxes btw? I've seen a couple of applications (claws-mail and banshee) closing when I click on them sometimes
<seb128> I've also focus issue, sometime I'm typing a comment and focus moves somewhere else, ie text stop being written
<Laney> could be coincidence
<seb128> Laney, bug #391398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391398
<seb128> Laney, you are welcome to open a bug on bugzilla if you get the issue, I don't get it there
<seb128> some people say having it when using scrolling on combos
<seb128> but it's stable there
<Laney> I'll try, it doesn't trigger apport though
<seb128> it's an abort not a crash
<Laney> and I can't reliably repro
<seb128> vuntz, hey
<Laney> ah, the banshee-daily build does it
 * Laney reports upstream
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I tried to do combo scrolling in evince and nautilus but it's stable
<Laney> Install banshee-daily, edit-> preferences-> click top combo
<vuntz> seb128: bla
<baptiste> coucou vuntz
<Laney> looks like gnome bug 586408?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 586408 in GtkComboBox "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV while saving a file" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=586408
<Laney> and bug 389265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389265 in gtk+2.0 "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389265
<seb128> ok
<Laney> the pidgin patch is pretty large
<seb128> right
<pitti> I need to leave for a while, lunch and doctor appointment
<seb128> lunch time bbl
<rodrigo_> where does dch get my email address from? it always uses rodrigo@cervinia (cervinia is my hostname)
<pochu> rodrigo_: DEBEMAIL
<pochu> and DEBFULLNAME for your name
<pochu> hi btw :)
<rodrigo_> hi pochu
<rodrigo_> pochu: environment vars you mean?
<pochu> yup
<rodrigo_> ok
<pochu> or in ~/.devscripts
<rodrigo_> thanks :)
<pochu> I think it's documented in the end of dch(1)
<pochu> yw
<asac> pochu: can we move liferea to webkit or something?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you're a G1 fan aren't you?
<rodrigo_> to upload a package to my PPA for both jaunty and karmic, is it enough to just change the distro in debian/changelog and submit twice?
<rodrigo_> chrisccoulson: he is, he even looks like he's working for Google, since he convinced me to buy one :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> have you seen the HTC Hero?
<chrisccoulson> it looks beautiful. i want to get rid of my G1 now ;)
<rodrigo_> hmm, no haven't seen it
<chrisccoulson> http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/06/24/htc-introduces-sense-the-first-customized-android-installation-on-its-new-hero/
<rodrigo_> my carrier provider only has the HTC dream I think
<pochu> asac: yes, we need an update to 1.6
<pochu> asac: a merge from Debian experimental would be enough, but I'd rather we update to 1.6.0rc5
<didrocks> [14:02] <pochu> asac: yes, we need an update to 1.6
<pochu> asac: since 1.5.something we're webkit-only
<didrocks> oupss, sorry, playing with putty :)
<didrocks> hey pochu o/
<pochu> heh
<seb128> didrocks, fix your clock it's 13:58
<pochu> didrocks: hi :)
<pochu> lol
<pochu> I have 13:56 here :(
<didrocks> seb128: tell it to huats, it's his server (I use my port 443 @home :))
<didrocks> even with that, he is always late :p
<seb128> ah ok ;-)
<asac> pochu: good news. will you prepare 1.6.0?
<pochu> asac: 1.6.0rc5 is prepared in git for Debian, just needs an upload
<pochu> asac: I'll try to get that uploaded and then we just need to merge it
<pochu> how does it sound?
<asac> pochu: what changes prevent a sync still? notifications?
<pochu> no, that's upstream already
<pochu> there's a local "ubuntu-feedlist" patch
<pochu> not sure about the other changes
<pochu> oh
<pochu> there's no more LUA 5.0 support
<pochu> but 5.1 in Ubuntu is in universe
<asac> can we demote 5.1 in turn?
<asac> err 5.0
<pochu> I dunno if there's anything else using it
<pochu> otherwise, yes
<pochu> we could demote 5.0 and promote 5.1 I guess
<asac> hmm lua 5.1 has quite a large stack of bin packages
<pochu> or just demote liferea for the meantime
<pochu> this is just pointless with the archive reorg
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm.
<pochu> or we can disable lua support for now
<asac> so MIRs will go away. will there be anything similar in turn?
<pochu> we have a bunch of options ;)
<baptiste> asac: one point for blueman, it uses obex-data-server, gnome-bluetooth would require obexd, and we don't know if obex-data-server and obexd can be side by side. but I doubt as they claim the same dbus "namespace"
<pochu> asac: no idea... cjwatson should know :)
<baptiste> can be *installed* side-by-side
<baptiste> (I am answering to you with one or 2 days lag, sorry)
<pochu> baptiste: so it's not decided yet what will be shipped with karmic?
<pochu> I thought it was going to be gnome-bluetooth
<asac> pochu: we wanted to evaluate this carefully
<asac> blueman has more features and wasnt considered when we looked at it
<asac> (came in late)
<asac> however, gnome-bluetooth is gnome
<baptiste> pochu: the decision is not in my hand :), I'm just try to gather information and know what are the problems we could faced in the implementation
<pochu> ok
<baptiste> gnome-bluetooth as the advantage to be more gnome-"centric" (use infrastructe, developped by a RedHat developper)
<baptiste> hello asac by the way
<asac> hi ;)
<asac> baptiste: yeah. but blueman seems to be more featureful ... but i want to understand why both projects exist before deciding
<asac> and check why they don't join efforts
<asac> i assume that blueman was forked when the gnome-bluetooth guy still hoped that they could improve bluez-gnome
<pochu> so blueman is also a bluez fork?
<asac> i dont know yet ;)
<asac> thats what i want to find out. it definitly rocks out of the box ;)
<seb128> it's an intel project no?
<kenvandine> Zdra, what is the bug?
<asac> seb128: i dont think so. the Copyright is assigned to the developers and not intel
<asac> blueman is python
<seb128> ok, I'm probably mixing that with some other project announced recently then
<seb128> connman could be
<asac> connman is intel
<seb128> ok I was probably thinking about this one then
 * rodrigo_ submits couchdb-glib to revu and prays for not breaking anything
<rodrigo_> once accepted in REVU I just need to file bugs with debdiff's for updates, right?
<baptiste> seb128: I gues you've mixed with ophono and connman?
<seb128> baptiste, you lag
<seb128> baptiste, read backlog?
<baptiste> yep
<asac> pochu: so all in all we will get liferea-webkit in ~1 week? is that a good guess?
<cjwatson> asac,pochu: not quite sure yet. I would expect that the security team will still want to have an opportunity to inspect packages that they're going to have to support in the future
<cjwatson> it just means that it's applied to a different set
<asac> so its more like "seed inclusion report" ?
<cjwatson> I wouldn't use that term. product, maybe
<pochu> asac: yes, that should be doable
<cjwatson> i.e. we're happy to include this package in the Ubuntu desktop product
<pochu> asac: if you're in a hurry a merge now will do
<asac> right. i first wrote "product inclusion report" ... but then i realised that not all seeds are actually products
<asac> like xubuntu et al
<asac> so maybe its "canonical support report" ;)
<cjwatson> #include <usual-concern.h> :-)
<asac> pochu: i am not in a hurry. just want to check where i should spend my time on for the ffox 3.5 by default transition
<cjwatson> I'd rather it be in terms of Ubuntu than in terms of Canonical; not all the MIR terms are about Canonical being willing to support something - many of them are simply quality guidelines
<cjwatson> Xubuntu isn't subject to MIRs right now, and does not need to be subject to an analogue of them post-archivereorg
<asac> hmm. ok. always though that main ment that canonical implicitly committed to provide security support
<cjwatson> they might want to institute something similar, but that's up to them
<cjwatson> main has meant lots of things
<cjwatson> one of the reasons we want to reorganise it :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes :)
<seb128> hggdh, hi, would you be interested to work on a evolution ppa with evolution-bonobo-slay builds?
<seb128> and maybe eds-dbus if that's ready to be tested too
<seb128> ivanka, hi
<seb128> ivanka, about bug #389926, I'm not sure it's "obscuring navigation", it's just than most users care about their user directory and system install layout is something they don't want to know about or are not interested in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389926 in hundredpapercuts "Nautilus browser's pathbar doesn't display the entire path, even when it can" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389926
<seb128> ivanka, the rational for the current behaviour is that your anchor point is your user directory, not the filesystem where you never go
<seb128> ivanka, note that the gtk fileselectors have the same behaviour
 * ivanka reading, looking, thinking
<rickspencer3> pitti: I see lots of "dones" on automagic python!
<rickspencer3> nice :)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: hi
<kenvandine> hey ri
<kenvandine> rickspencer3,
<seb128> kenvandine, is your empathy libnotify use optional?
<seb128> ie can I tell it to still show a notification area icon
<kenvandine> no... it needs to be though
<kenvandine> going to talk to ted about that
<kenvandine> well
 * seb128 hates the message indicator behaviour
<kenvandine> you can yes
<kenvandine> in the prefs
<kenvandine> if you uncheck us the indicator in the prefs you get the old icon
<seb128> I can't get the messages in the indicators but still the icon though?
<hggdh> seb128, yes, no prob
<kenvandine> but, based on that bug upstream, i think we should check if the indiciator applet is running and fall back
<kenvandine> yes
<rickspencer3> kenvandine:  I spent yesterday hacking couchdb into quickly
<rickspencer3> couchdb is, indeed, very cool
<kenvandine> seb128, if you uncheck that option, it ignores the indicator and uses the old icon in the tray
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, awesome
<rickspencer3> so I made the default preferences dialog use it automatically, and use it in the tutorial
<seb128> kenvandine, I did that now, much better, thanks
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, that is what i keep hearing... ryan the gwibber guy was skeptical... but then he tried using it and just fell in love
<seb128> I don't get use to the message indicator, it's so annoying to open the buddy list
<pitti> rickspencer3: new p-d-extra uploaded to Karmic today
<rickspencer3> sweet
<kenvandine> seb128, well i agree with you there... it should always show it... not toggle imho
<rickspencer3> pitti: is it ready for a quickly wrapper?
 * pitti is still struggling with USB wreckage in karmic, which causes his keyboard/mouse/docking station to fail
<kenvandine> but tedg disagrees :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: I can build jockey with it now
<kenvandine> pitti, awesome
<rickspencer3> pitti: that is really inspiring
<pitti> rickspencer3: no debianization yet, but setup.py build/install/sdist work fine now
<rickspencer3> cool
<pitti> so, bye-bye setup.py, setup.cfg, POTFILES.in, and MANIFEST.in
<rickspencer3> !
<pitti> well, setup.py needs the metadata, of course
<pitti> right now, version and name
<tedg> kenvandine: I'm cool with changing that.  We need a general policy though, so we don't end up doing it different ways in different apps.  mpt, are you going to put that in the MessagingMenu spec?
<rickspencer3> of course, but it's a simple format, and a single place to do it
<kenvandine> tedg, please please.... i absolutely hate that behavior!
<kenvandine> almost as much as git :)
<kenvandine> two clicks to get my buddy list is 1 too many :)
<seb128> yes, same here
<seb128> I often double click on the notification area icon to see who is online
<kenvandine> same here
<kenvandine> and i never minimize the buddy list
<kenvandine> so it is just behind windows
<kenvandine> so always needs two clicks
<mpt> tedg, sorry, just read the backlog twice and I'm still not sure what "that" is
<mpt> Do you mean access to buddy lists and equivalents?
<kenvandine> mpt, yes
<ivanka> seb128, hi
<tedg> mpt: Yes, and whether the menu item toggles or always brings to front (or attempts to)
<kenvandine> right now clicking it toggles
<kenvandine> not raises the buddy list
<ivanka> seb128, hi
 * kenvandine thinks if you click it... you expect to see it :)
<seb128> ivanka, hello
<tedg> seb128: Does the empathy-megaphone applet solve that problem?
<mpt> tedg, yes, I guess we should have a MessagingMenuDesignGuidelines like the NotificationDesignGuidelines
<seb128> tedg, dunno about this thing
<kenvandine> i never found that applet very useful
<seb128> what does it do?
<kenvandine> i think it lets you list certain contacts in an applet
<tedg> seb128: Basically let you assign users to have icons on your panel.  They saturate when they come online.
<tedg> seb128: The idea is you can track the status of people important to you.
<kenvandine> oh... that applet won't even load here!
<tedg> kenvandine: Oh, that's a distro problem.  You should talk to them ;)
<seb128> tedg, oh no, I don't want 30 icons on my gnome-panel
<kenvandine> haha
<seb128> tedg, I'm just curious and sometime bored so I look to who is online or busy etc
<tedg> seb128: You have 30 girlfriends? ;)
<tedg> seb128: The idea is it's the most important folks.
<seb128> tedg, no ...
<seb128> tedg, right but that's not why I open the buddylist, ie it doesn't reply to my usecase
<ivanka> seb128, it seems to me that Nautilus is the root of many paper cuts :)
<seb128> ivanka, yeah, I noticed by the recent email flood I got on it, lot of people having random wishlists for it
<tedg> seb128: Ah.  So you're looking at it as more of a general update.  No watching for people.
<seb128> tedg, just being curious about who is around, who is na and with what reason, etc
<andreasn> ivanka, did you get to make use of the python-ui-lab-thing (pongo)?
<seb128> jcastro, hey
<seb128> jcastro, did you get any news from banshee upstream about making a clear 1.6 schedule?
<jcastro> seb128: I want to nail them down at guadec, but no, they haven't commmitted
<seb128> ok thanks
<jcastro> seb128: one of them said that by then a 1.5 release would be fine but I am not a fan of that
<seb128> me neither
<jcastro> seb128: oh, RAOF has a gapless patch somewhere
<seb128> nice
<ivanka> andreasn, sorry - on a call = mpt and I tried it - if he is around maybe he can update
<mvo> is anyone working on the liferea merge?
<seb128> mvo, pochu I think
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> mvo, looking for work to do? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: going over the open merges
<seb128> mvo, you can do the scim one I guess
<mvo> today is the day ;)
<mvo> not scim
<seb128> why not?
<didrocks> (or some sponsoring :p)
<seb128> I'm listed as sponsor there ;-)
<mvo> brings back bad memories ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mvo, pycairo is waiting for sponsoring and on the list otherwise
<mvo> thanks, if noone is faster I look at it later
<seb128> mvo, is there an easy way to see installed packages depending on libfoo directly?
<dobey> seb128: apt-cache rdepends libfoo doesn't do that?
<seb128> dobey, no, it lists all the packages in the archive depending on it
<dobey> oh
<seb128> I want only the ones installed on my system
<seb128> I guess grep-status should work
 * seb128 tries
<seb128> ok, after cleaning a bunch of ^rc packages that works
<pitti> seb128: what I usually do is dpkg -P libfoo and read the packages in the error message
<mvo> seb128: apt-cache rdepends --installed does not work?
<seb128> pitti, grep-status works fine once you cleaned the rc list
<pitti> right
<seb128> mvo, works thanks, I didn't know about --installed
<seb128> 24 sources packages still using gnome-vfs
<seb128> in fact once removing bindings, etc it's some 16 sources
<seb128> mvo, update-notifier being one of those
<seb128> asac, you are the other gnomevfs user apparently with xulrunner and firefox ;-)
<asac> yes.
<seb128> asac, no need to try to hard to get ride of those we still need to keep because of bindings and libgnomeui
<asac> there was work going on somewhere to move it to gio
<seb128> but using gio would be nicer indeed
<asac> but that seems to not even have happened on trunk yet
<seb128> compiz-gnome depends on libgnomevfs2-0 too for some reason
<asac> so it will not go away for 3.5 for sure. we should remember to ensure that its gone in next release though
<seb128> asac, would be nice to not have to keep gnomevfs as supported for the next lts if not required
<seb128> asac, ie cleaning it by karmic+1 would be nice
<asac> seb128: unlikely that we will get next firefox release for karmic+1 ... that would require a quick turnaround from mozilla. at least it would be really tight schedule. i think they want a 9 month cycle by default
<asac> but they tend to extend that by a few month, which would be too late for us
<seb128> asac, hum ok
<seb128> still having gnomevfs around for a while then
<asac> because they release when they have no release critical bugs
<tgpraveen1> hi guys anyone know why with the latest update from the telepathy ppa in jaunty empathy does not have support for messaging indicator?
<seb128> because there is no good patch for that yet ?
<tgpraveen1> seb128: ok.thx
<didrocks> >qzqy not there
<didrocks> grrr, I hate windows and switching to qwerty keyboard :/
<Tm_T> you don't have to use qwerty in windows either (:
<Tm_T> or so I heard
<seb128> is anybody interested to work on packaging mutter an gjs?
<pochu> asac: there's also this hildon stuff for lpia
<pochu> so we will still need a merge
<rickspencer3> pitti: kenvandine: yeah, I was too embarrassed to suggest adding the U1 packaging to the burndown chart, so thanks for that pitti ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i think it is the ideal way to track it
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: do you feel like you have enough to do between now and desktop summit?
<rickspencer3> ;)
<kenvandine> i could use a few assistants :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<asac> lool: do we still want to support hildon (in particular for liferea)?
<lool> asac: Mobile team doesn't do that any more, but Mer folks might be interested
<seb128> pitti, ok, I get the dockstation issue too after a reboot
<lool> asac: If it needs non-negligible work to keep, disable it and open a bug perhaps?
<asac> lool: who is Mer? downstream?
<seb128> asac, lusers
<asac> does anyone actively maintain the hildon stack in either ubuntu or debian?
<asac> if not we should drop that imo
<seb128> asac, no
<kklimonda> hey, any chance I could get a sponsor for transmission merge? it fixes few crashes, and a lot of small bugs from LP..
<pitti> kenvandine: don't do full MIRs for trivial things like python bindings or icontool; just a MIR bug with a quick bug review will do for those
<kenvandine> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: bug 392144, I added a new udev rule which unbreaks this, FYI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392144 in udev "[Dell Latitude D430] recent hid2hci upgrade breaks docking station USB input devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392144
<pitti> seb128, rickspencer3: \o/
<pitti> just discussed bug 123020 with Julain
<pitti> Julian, even
<pitti> looks like we'll get it by July 21st
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123020 in soyuz "support shipping verbatim files in the exported tarballs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123020
 * pitti looks forward to more CD space
<pitti> ok, gotta run; friend's b-day
<pitti> see you tomorrow!
<rickspencer3> bye bye pitti
<rickspencer3> pitti: great about the gnome-help-files
<rickspencer3> !
<lool> asac: pkg-maemo in Debian takes care of the hildon stack
<lool> Not of all hildon apps though
<asac> lool: ah. so hildon is actually merged/synched down?
<asac> and we can push hildon patches up?
<asac> to debian
<lool> asac: libhildon yes; liferea hildon, why not, depends on who deals with liferea in debian I gues
<lool> s
<pochu> Rodrigo Gallardo
<pochu> and maybe me soon
<asac> pochu: ok can you try to push that to debian?
<pochu> what is it useful for?
<pochu> mobile devices?
<ccheney> why does karmic want my password everytime i plug something in to mount
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - i think thats a known devicekit-disks issue
<chrisccoulson> it's identifying your external media as an internal drive i think
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, maybe it';s not known then
<chrisccoulson> :-/
<pochu> asac: what's the patch useful for?
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ah
<chrisccoulson> ccheney - i'm sure i saw that issue documented somewhere before, but i cant find it now
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> you might want to report it or speak to pitti - he might already know the answer
<asac> pochu: most likely for hildon
<asac> support
<asac> pochu: so if you ewant to use liferea on a hildon desktop you need that
<ehazlett> i'm looking for a handful of beta testers for a project... anyone interested?
<pochu> asac: I guess I need an n810 :-)
<pochu> and Ubuntu Mobile doesn't ship Liferea-hildon anymore?
<tgpraveen1> ehazlett: what is ur project abt?
<ehazlett> tgpraveen1:  http://www.reconstructor.org/    new version preview:  http://reconstructor.org/pub/rv3_preview/
<asac> pochu: yes. thats why i think we should drop it ... unless debian wants it (and upstream?)
<pochu> asac: I'll check both with the Debian maintainer and with upstream
<dobey> does anyone know if there's a pidgin update in the works to fix the sudden yahoo accounts not working issue?
<Ampelbein> dobey: bug 389322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389322 in pidgin "Yahoo server authentication changed: Pidgin =<2.5.6 will not connect to Yahoo! servers." [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389322
<dobey> Ampelbein: right. and http://pidgin.im says 2.5.7 fixes the issues
<Laney> see the bug status
<Ampelbein> dobey: laney has attached a debdiff with the fix
<Laney> feel free to do intrepid and dapper if you want
<Laney> in fact, I would love you to take those two from me
<dobey> nah, i just care about jaunty and/or karmic :)
<Laney> bah
<Laney> me neither, but it's still good to help these people
<dobey> i don't even have time to keep up with all the things i'm already committed to doing or i would :)
<dobey> but thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-26
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell: hello
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hello
<rickspencer3> thanks robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> no prob
<pitti> Good morning
 * ajmitch waves at pitti :)
<pitti> multi-wave!
<ajmitch> it's the way of the future according to google
 * ajmitch wishes that new upstream versions of packages could be uploaded without their big orig.tar.gz
<Amaranth> whee, 100 more emails for compiz bugmail :/
<seb128> hello there
<didrocks> hi seb128
<mvo> hey seb128!
<mvo> and didrocks
<didrocks> morning mvo :)
<seb128> hey didrocks mvo
<seb128> pitti, \o/ for fixing dock station
<pitti> yay
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<pitti> and because it's so nice, I'm going to fix the power button -> g-p-m as well now
<seb128> pitti, new gdm works fine on current karmic for me btw, I played with it yesterday
<pitti> cool
<seb128> pitti, what issue do you have?
<pitti> seb128: well, press it and see nothing happen :)
<seb128> pitti, I didn't change anything, it's just working there ...
<pitti> really? that would surprise me
<seb128> no error? you told me some dbus policy things?
<pitti> oh, gdm
<seb128> pitti, well that's what I'm telling you, karmic + ppa build = working
<pitti> I thought "power button"
<pitti> sorry, ECONTEXT
<seb128> pitti, anyway I would appreciate if you could try again and give me details on the issue if it's still broken for you
<pitti> seb128: will do after I'm done fiddling with hal
<robert_ancell> hi all
<seb128> hey robert_ancell!
<seb128> how was your day?
<seb128> pitti, do you know where should locale collation bugs be assigned?
<seb128> pitti, libc6, locales, other?
<pitti> seb128: langpack-locales, please
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> (locales binary, indeed)
<robert_ancell> reasonably productive.  Been bogged down by admin... Flights, document, etc etc
<seb128> I still didn't book for the sprint, flight options sucking
<robert_ancell> seb128, I tried to get good options with the agent but they're pretty useless.  And being in the wrong timezone doesn't help.  I'm going to petition for an agent on this side of the world :)
<seb128> good luck ;-)
 * robert_ancell has an empty inbox. Yay!
 * seb128 sends some emails to robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> grr
<seb128> robert_ancell, any idea why compiz-gnome still depends on libgnomevfs?
 * pitti ^5s robert_ancell
<pitti> had that two days ago, now back to 3 :(
<robert_ancell> seb128: no idea, I've only done my first compiz package updates today
<robert_ancell> that reminds me. mvo - what is the state of the bzr checkins for the compiz packages? Some of them don't match the package name
<mvo> robert_ancell: last I checked the bzr and the archive were in sync.
<mvo> robert_ancell: we need to rename some stuff anyway, the "fusion" name was dropped again and its now just compiz again
<robert_ancell> mvo: yes, I was going to ask about that too
<robert_ancell> mvo: The compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package isn't checked in properly and compiz-fusion-plugins-main is called compcomm-plugins-main in bzr
<robert_ancell> mvo, also does synaptic make tarball releases? I was trying to update http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html but I can't find any
<robert_ancell> and to continue the continuous questioning... mvo, what is the relationship between compiz debian and ubuntu? Are there any plans to merge packages?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you are the man in charge of compiz now so it's your call I guess ;-)
<pitti> Riddell: any news about bug 339313? (just need current status for today's release team meeting)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339313 in ubuntu-release-notes "Kubuntu Jaunty: Cannot Connect To Wireless Network with WEP shared key" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339313
<mvo> robert_ancell: so many questions
<robert_ancell> seb128, I feared that may be the case :)
<mvo> robert_ancell: let me check whats wrong with -extra
<mvo> robert_ancell: the naming if partly historic, we should fix that
<mvo> robert_ancell: the debian packaging is pretty different, they don't use cdbs for anything and maintain it in git
<mvo> robert_ancell: but merging some stuff would be good, I just have such a strong dislike for git that I don't started with any of it yet
<baptiste> hello gentlemen
<mvo> robert_ancell: but actually the packaging is pretty straightforward, the patches are more instressting and they are easy to share, I don't mind throwing away our packagiing and going to debhelper (7 maybe even?)
<pitti> mvo: well, we could just ignore the debian git (which we do for most packages anyway)?
<seb128> hey baptiste
<mvo> pitti: yeah, that is a option as well
<robert_ancell> mvo, ok sounds good.  I just wanted to check if there were any differences of direction.  I'll work at renaming, re-version controlling and merging them over time
<seb128> or do an import in your favorite vcs
<robert_ancell> does anyone know why debian chose quilt? cdbs is _so_ much easier...
<pitti> robert_ancell: you can use cdbs with quilt
<pitti> just not cdbs-edit-patch :/
<seb128> because they are weirdos and like things when they are complicated
<pitti> ^ like git :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, tease!
<mvo> robert_ancell: it maintained in the xorg repo and there rule seems to be "no cdbs"
<mvo> no idea why
<mvo> seb128++
<mvo> ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> well, for automake packages, dh 7 with dh auto stuff should be almost as good
<mvo> git+quilt+!cdbs
<seb128> mvo, btw did you read my comment about update-notifier being one of the few gnomevfs users?
<mvo> *weehhh*
<pitti> it's just missing our nice langpack/i18n/gnome help symlinking stuff
<mvo> seb128: no
<seb128> mvo, be a good citizen and stop doing that ;-)
<mvo> haha
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo, there is like 6 packages in the default install still using gnomevfs
<pitti> seb128: ah, you are attackig them now? nice
<seb128> mvo, compiz, update-notifier, evo*, xul and firefox basically
<pitti> go, seb128, go!
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
 * pitti proposes seb128 for https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cruft-busters
<mvo> robert_ancell: hm, whats wrong with compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ? it seems like bzr and archive are in sync (or am I missing something)?
<seb128> hehe
<robert_ancell> mvo, If I do a debcheckout it says "ERROR: Not a branch"
 * mvo just searched in vain for the "offer mentoring button"
<mvo> robert_ancell: lp:~compiz/compizfusion-plugins-extra/ubuntu
<mvo> robert_ancell: we should talk to debian about consistent naming and then rename the branches I think
<robert_ancell> mvo, yes
<seb128> mvo, did you do any work to switch update-notifier to gtkbuilder rather than libglade?
<seb128> mvo, if not I will work on a patch for that today
<seb128> mvo, same question for synaptic
<mvo> seb128: can glade-3 now read it natively?
<seb128> mvo, yes since before jaunty, that's the default option
<robert_ancell> mvo, are their synaptic tarballs?
<mvo> seb128: sweet
<mvo> robert_ancell: no synaptic tarballs, its a native package for ubuntu and debian
<mvo> robert_ancell: why?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I don't think we need to track apport and synaptic we are upstream for those
<pitti> mvo: yes, read and write (it's the default now)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ie the reference is ubuntu no reason for it to be ever outdated
<robert_ancell> seb128, :( But how can I track the world without tracking everything? ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> robert_ancell, use the ubuntu version as upstream one ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I got burned in synaptic when going from glade-2 to glade-3 and it ate a bunch of my widgets
<mvo> seb128: thats why I haven't switch yet
<robert_ancell> I want to know where Bryce gets his packages from too.  I can't find the versions we have anywhere
<seb128> mvo, ok, update-notifier should be easy if you want a patch, will do an easy first cleaning on my list ;-)
<mvo> seb128: go ahead, that is very welcome
<seb128> good
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo goes and checks why its still using gnomevfs 
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> mvo, I think it's the session thingy
<seb128> hum no, that was libgnome
<seb128> mvo, could be pulled it due to libgnome still be used
<mvo> seb128: sounds likely, I think I ported it some time ago
<mvo> seb128: what about the python-gtk support for gtkuibuilder? should I switch update-manager too?
<seb128> mvo, that would be nice
 * mvo nods
<ivanka> seb128, good morning
<seb128> ivanka, hello
<ivanka> I am going to try and report a bug about banshee not picking up mp3 players or CDs quickly enough
<ivanka> We were doing usability testing on Wednesday on 'music and ubuntu' and it came up
<pitti> I'm off for some errands and lunch, bbl
<seb128> ivanka, ok, do you need any guidance for that?
<ivanka> seb128, hope not :-) but will ask if I need to!
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> has noone looked at the gnome-screensaver upgrade issue yet?
<seb128> not that I know
<seb128> is there a bug open about it now?
<seb128> ie did any user notice?
<chrisccoulson> cool. i'll try to set aside some time to debug that this weekend
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if there are any bug reports
<seb128> good
<seb128> ok I was just being curious
<chrisccoulson> i suspect that most users don't leave the machine whilst they're upgrading. still, it'd be nice if it worked correctly
 * chrisccoulson tries to understand how gnome-screensaver works
<chrisccoulson> i just noticed we're trying to start gnome-screensaver twice in karmic
<seb128> how so?
<chrisccoulson> gnome-screensaver ships an autostart file now, so is being started directly from gnome-session. but the gnome-settings-daemon plugin also tries to start it
<seb128> the autostart and gsd?
<seb128> they dropped the gsd code in git
<chrisccoulson> the screensaver plugin has gone from g-s-d in git though, it seems
<seb128> so it will be fixed next week
<mvo> the guest session is currently not working for me, is that a know issue?
<mvo> hey glatzor
<glatzor> hey mvo !
<seb128> mvo, wfm
<seb128> mvo, how do I trigger the "do you want to reboot now" dialog?
<seb128> mvo, sudo touch /var/run/reboot-required doesn't do the trick
<glatzor> mvo, I replaced the multiprocessing/threaded debconf module by one using gobject_io_add_watch
<glatzor> mvo, I plan to even use this in the daemon itself
<mvo> glatzor: nice - in the daemon? how so?
<mvo> seb128: do a additional touch /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp
<mvo> glatzor: hm, I see. nice idea
<seb128> mvo, that did it thank you!
<seb128> brb
<seb128> mvo, that works only once?
<mvo> seb128: yes, once per session
<mvo> seb128: design team asked for it this way
<seb128> mvo, any way to workaround that for testing?
<seb128> mvo, I agree with that for normal use ;-)
<mvo> seb128: well, just kill update-notifier
<mvo> and run it again
<seb128> mvo, but I want to test my libglade changes
<seb128> mvo, ok thanks
<mvo> sorry
<mvo> I can make you a custom version after lunch
<seb128> mvo, so restart is good enough I was just wondering if there was a secret hacker way to show the dialog every time ;-)
<seb128> mvo, restart u-n is easy enough
<Ampelbein> hi there. bug 385088, robert states that gucharmap2-dev is obsolete. But I don't think that's correct. Am I wrong? The real reason for the ftbfs is a change in gdl.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385088 in gtranslator "ftbfs due to dependency on obsolete gucharmap2-dev" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385088
<glatzor> mvo, I merged my changes. python-apt seems to be not very thread safe
<glatzor> I could not figure out why the worker thread of the daemon consumes all cpu power after the changes have been applied
<seb128> Ampelbein, when he opened the bug we were not using the new naming yet so the bug was right, that changed since
<Ampelbein> seb128: ah, ok. i've uploaded a fix to the FTBFS with the upstream patch included.
<seb128> cool
<Laney> can someone do the intrepid and dapper pidgin fixes?
<Laney> the Hardy one isn't so easy, will take some time
<seb128> Laney, did you work on the jaunty one?
<seb128> Laney, why isn't it easy for hardy?
<Laney> seb128: the code has changed, doesn't apply, needs more in depth investigation
<Laney> i already attached the jaunty debdiff
<Laney> intrepid is probably quite easy from that but I don't have time for it
<seb128> Laney, intrepid is not important imho, jaunty is much better no reason to stay on intrepid
<seb128> Laney, for hardy I would look to what other distros do
<Laney> ok well I'll probably not do it
<Laney> if someone else wants to they can
<seb128> thanks for the jaunty work I will sponsor that after lunch
 * Laney unassigns
<didrocks> mvo: seems that you updated planner without searching for bug waiting for sponsoring :( (cf bug #391530)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391530 in planner "Update to 0.14.4" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391530
<enterneo_> I am trying to install 9.04 64bit on EXT4, but ubiquity is crashing at 94% (when installing grub), any help?
<mvo> didrocks: oh, sorry
<didrocks> mvo: no pb, just think to check http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/versions.html if possible :) (clicking on the little (+) ;)
<mvo> didrocks: I thought I did check the sponsoring queue before, but I must have overlooked it
<didrocks> mvo: no problem. I will live with it ;)
 * mvo hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs mvo back
<pitti> asac: hm, just rebooted, and when I do "firefox" it just exits immediately again (no processes running already)
<pitti> how can I debug this?
<asac> pitti: do you see something in .xsession-errors ?
<asac_> seems that these became more frequently recently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/204136/
<pitti> asac_: hm, seems I had a really bad boot; I couldn't ssh to my server (other ports worked), and firefox broke
<pitti> now I rebooted again, with the wifi killswitch on, and it works
<pitti> perhaps the wifi and eth connection at the same time messed things up
<asac_> pitti: oh. so maybe you didnt have a lo iface up?
<pitti> no time to investigate now
<pitti> oh, don't know any more
<asac_> ok
<asac_> no problem ;)
<pmatulis> cjwatson: is it possible to preserve an encrypted LVM config (from 8.04)?  i would like to do a fresh install of 9.04.  the installer doesn't appear to recognize what is currently there
<pitti> pmatulis: only with the alternate CD, I'm afraid
<pmatulis> pitti: yes, using it
<pitti> pmatulis: alternatively, you can install cryptsetup and mdadm in the live system, mount the partition manually, and then start ubiquity
<pitti> pmatulis: hm, try to press esc to go to the main menu and select "load modules" -> LVM perhaps?
<pmatulis> pitti: will try
<seb128> re
<seb128> mvo, still there?
<pitti> seb128: who works on gwibber ATM? I'd like to give bug 387042 an assignee
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387042 in gwibber "gwibber doesn't display messages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387042
<pitti> kenvandine: ^
<seb128> pitti, kenvandine or asac I would say
<kenvandine> i can take it
<pitti> thanks
<asac> seb128: we will upload a new snapshot that seems to work
<kenvandine> asac: of gwibber?
<asac> kenvandine: if you have other ideas ;)
<kenvandine> maybe you should take it then :)
<asac> its completely broken atm
<asac> crashes if you send something
<asac> fta is on it
<mvo> seb128: yes
<kenvandine> trunk works i know
<asac> last three uploads where done without committing to bzr branch
<kenvandine> eww
<asac> ;)
<kenvandine> asac: you want to take it then?
<asac> anyway. so later today there should be new head snapshot
<asac> kenvandine: i assign it to fta ... i talked to him about it a few horus ago
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<pedro__> kenvandine, jcastro could you have a quick review to the hug day page for butterfly? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090630
<pitti> seb128: would you mind binary-NEWing policykit-1?
<seb128> pitti, looking
<pitti> seb128: to main, please
<pitti> (it's just a new upstream version of policykit)
<seb128> new crack! ;-)
<pitti> (ugh)
 * pitti moves source to main
<seb128> new devicekit-disks following?
<pitti> so that -gnome can build
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'll upload all the new crack from desktop PPA
<pitti> this will finally fix the "polls floppy drive constantly" bug
<kenvandine> pedro_, looking
<seb128> pitti, and we can update gvfs ;-)
<pitti> yeah
<pedro_> kenvandine: if i missed something please add it to the page
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> pitti, binaries newed now
<pitti> seb128: 3 minutes to publisher :)
<pitti> seb128: I uploaded the new crack now, it should properly depwait
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup!
 * pitti cleans ubuntu-desktop PPA
<pitti> seb128: I'll try gdm-new again now
<pitti> hmm, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090626/
<pitti> I _fixed_ them yesterday, now they don't build at all?
 * pitti starts a new build
<pitti> seb128: new gdm behaves a bit weird on the live system for me (when logging in, it complains about not being able to save the greeter in the session), but otherwise it works
 * pitti tries on his installed system
<pitti> I wouldn't upload it on a Friday, but perhaps on Monday?
<seb128> pitti, I got the same weird warning
<seb128> pitti, yeah better to break the world after the weekend when people are there to fix issues ;-)
<andreasn> mpt, hi! I got reminded about the screen+webcam recording software when I read a blog by Gerv the other day: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/gerv/archives/2009/06/improving_free_software_usability.html
<andreasn> and I noticed that ivanka posted a comment on my blog that you would try it out in the UI testings at Canonical. Did you ever get to make use of it?
<pitti> seb128: and the known "locks screen after upgrade" issue
<pitti> seb128: no d-bus issue any more
<seb128> pitti, ok good
<seb128> pitti, I don't have a "locks screen after upgrade" issue though
<mpt> andreasn, iirc we tried it but it slowed down the machine too much
<seb128> or is that "try to autologing the same user again"?
<pitti> when I upgrade from current to new gdm, my session gets locked and I see the greeter
<pitti> and I have to click on my name/enter password
<pitti> seb128: so the biggest issue that I have is that gdm now runs g-power-m
<mpt> andreasn, what I'm doing at the moment is setting up a panel launcher for "recordmydesktop --on-the-fly-encoding -fps 5 -o /home/test/.testing/out.ogv", and then trying to remember to click the launcher as soon as the test subject logs in
<seb128> pitte: there is an upgrade issue which I don't know how we can solve cleanly
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> seb128: and thus http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585228 hits with full force
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585228 in gnome-power-manager "immediately suspends on startup when lid is closed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mpt> andreasn, (the same command doesn't work as a Startup Program for some reason)
<pitti> seb128: well, I'm not too concerned about the screen locking
<andreasn> mpt, do you record keypresses, mouse movement and camera as well?
<pitti> seb128: wb
<seb128> hum, wrong click
<seb128> pitti, the issue is that you can't restart gdm while sessions are running because that would close those
<seb128> pitti, but the greeter will not work until restart
<mpt> andreasn, no. Mouse movement we get for free because recordmydesktop shows the mouse pointer. :-) But we don't do anything special for the other two. Would be nice, though.
<seb128> pitti, so if you close a session you get a "greeter not working" error
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure which way we have around that
<pitti> seb128: and thus http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585228 hits with full force
<pitti> seb128: in my local session I worked around that in gconf
<pitti> right
<pitti> seb128: ideally we could defer restarting until the next session closes or switches, but I realize that's hard to do
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585228 in gnome-power-manager "immediately suspends on startup when lid is closed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> seb128: but this is an one-time inconvenience, I wouldn't worry about it too much
<pitti> the "immediately suspends" is nasty, though
<seb128> pitti, well if you have multi user logged you have no real way around it
<seb128> pitti, right...
<pitti> seb128: I can look into #585228
<seb128> bug #585228
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 585228 could not be found
<pitti> do you think you can figure out the odd session thing?
<pitti> seb128: see above, gnome bug 585228
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585228 in gnome-power-manager "immediately suspends on startup when lid is closed" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585228
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, yes I can have a look to that one
<pitti> ok, then I'll deal with g-p-m
<seb128> I need also to have a look to autologin kick in on logout
<pitti> this is hugely annoying, especially with broken suspend
<seb128> it if you have autologin there is no way to go back to the login screen
<seb128> out of selecting switch user
<pitti> no timed login?
<seb128> well autologin kick in after logout again
<seb128> so when you log out you are logged in again immediatly
<seb128> where it should be timed login yes
<pitti> seb128: perhaps autologin should be treated as "timed login" after you just logged out?
<pitti> and just "immediate" for first login at gdm startup?
<seb128> that's what it used to do
<seb128> I think that's just a bug
<seb128> but would be nice to get it fixed before upload
<pitti> after three releases I'd have thought it would be a little more polished..
<pitti> seb128: s/upload/karmic beta/ (my gut feeling)
<seb128> it didn't get a lot of work since they landed it
<mclasen> if everybody waits for the others to do the polishing, it doesn't happen...
<seb128> pitti, right
<seb128> mclasen, well, the issue is that GNOME accepts not ready softwares ...
<seb128> if it didn't get accepted people would have made it acceptable to get it accepted
<mclasen> no
<mclasen> but we don't need to discuss that here
<seb128> too many accept* in the same line ;-)
<mclasen> what people do you think would do the polishing before acceptance then ?
<seb128> mclasen, well GNOME is in a situation now where half of distro don't use the current codebase and nobody is working on making it better either
<pitti> seb128: user switching works fine here, at least
<pitti> mclasen: from my pov it seems to work well with most components, but gdm was really exceptionally bad
<seb128> mclasen, well if a new software is not ready or better than what we have why should it be accepted
<pitti> not having half of the features, and very buggy
<mclasen> patches always accepted...
<seb128> that's an orthogonal issue
<seb128> GNOME as a project should not accept half ready rewrites
<seb128> we should aim at quality parity before switching
<seb128> otherwise users are loosing for no good reason
<seb128> anyway as you said that has already been discussed
<slomo> mclasen: just curious but do you know when tim janik will have some time to look at gobject patches again or if someone else can review them? ;)
<mclasen> slomo: I don't know the answer to the first question, and I tried to raise the second on the list a few times already
<slomo> mclasen: good, what was the subject of those mails? or the result of the discussion if any? :)
<mclasen> the last time I said something was here:http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2009-June/msg00110.html
<mclasen> no discussion :-(
<slomo> what would be the requirements for such a person? (no, not me, i'm too busy anyway :) )
<mclasen> I don't have a job description at hand...
<rodrigo_> what version of evo/e-d-s is in karmic? my package build is failing and not sure why -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28414808/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.evolution-couchdb_0.1.1-5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rodrigo_> it builds fine with git version
<rodrigo_> rmadison says 2.27.3, which should be fine :(
<rodrigo_> hey pedro_, will get the 2 books for you 'to full milk' :D
<pitti> seb128: would you mind binary-NEWing policykit-1-gnome?
<pitti> (should be trivial)
<pedro_> rodrigo_: haha! thanks you pal, with some friends we're translating some chilean words to fromlostiano :-P
<rodrigo_> haha
<rodrigo_> pedro_: oh, see, there are other versions -> http://casadellibro.com/busquedas/quickResults?tbusq=c&buscar=from+lost+to+the+river&in=0&lang=es_ES
<seb128> pitti, looking
<seb128> rodrigo_, 2.27.3
<rodrigo_> like 'speaking in silver' and 'shit yourself little parrot' :D
<rodrigo_> seb128: can you have a look at the build log I pasted?
<rodrigo_> seb128: I'd say it's some libtool weirdness, but not sure
<pedro_> rodrigo_: lol!
<seb128> rodrigo_, right I was going to say that
<seb128> "only absolute run-paths are allowed"
<seb128> weird error
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rickspencer3> props to pitti for reclaiming cd space from the gnome-help files!
<seb128> documentation is in language packs now?
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<rickspencer3> seb128: not quite yet, but looks likely for Karmic
<seb128> excellent!
<seb128> the soyuz part is going to happen?
<seb128> or do we workaround that by some way?
<seb128> pitti, policykit-1-gnome binariesnewed
<pitti> seb128: you rock
<seb128> you too ;-)
<pitti> seb128: not yet
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: I discussed the soyuz bits with Julian yesterday evening, and it's on the way now
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> maybe we will be able to have karmic CDs ;-)
<pitti> then we should have plenty of space for some langpacks and new crack
<pitti> seb128: speaking of which...
<seb128> I was starting to wonder how we would manage that will all the new frameworks added
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090626.2/
<pitti> meh!
<seb128> no CD!
<dobey> pitti, seb128: hey! is there a formal request policy for removing stuff from the CD?
<pitti> dobey: not really, just say it to someone who can fiddle with the seeds
<dobey> pitti: nautilus-share seems like something we should drop from the default install.... by default, it doesn't even work :)
<pitti> seb128: ^
<seb128> why shouldn't it work?
<seb128> smb sharing is something many users in lan with microsoft os want to use
<artir> and then how do I share Stuff over the LAN?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: pitti: http://piware.de/tmp/desktopteam-burndown-karmic.png - looks very brutal now
<pitti> we almost hit the 300 mark :)
<kenvandine> yeah... all those new work items
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> I wonder if we should move the trend to start at 300?
<pitti> done
<pitti> like that better?
<pitti> heh, we are over 300 now
<pitti> I added two more WIs to automagic python build
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * hyperair smells nautilus-share
<hyperair> dobey: what's up with nautilus-share?
<dobey> hyperair: it doesn't work?
<hyperair> dobey: that's very vague. could you be clearer, please?
<dobey> hyperair: it always only ever tells me that i need to enable some magical thing as root (i don't recall exactly and it's one of the first things i always uninstall, so i don't have it available on this system right now)
<hyperair> dobey: then that's your fault for removing a required component.
<dobey> it's also not very generic
<hyperair> it's not that "nautilus-share doesn't work", it's that *you* broke it
<dobey> i didn't break it
<dobey> i removed it because it doesn't work
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> well it tells you that you need to install the sharing service
<hyperair> aka samba
<hyperair> so why didn't you?
<dobey> it might be installed on my new laptop still (as i just installed it)
<dobey> why do i have UI by default that requires me to install extra stuff to make work?
<hyperair> if i'm not mistaken, samba is fat and couldn't fit on the CD
<hyperair> or something
<pitti> it's much easier to get it working with that single click than to leave the user in the dark how to share his directories, IMHO
<seb128> because we don't want to have samba running by default but we still want it to be easy to use for users
<dobey> and why do i have to use samba?
<pitti> hyperair: that, and we don't want to open ports by default
<dobey> why can't i share with webdav, or some other means?
<seb128> you don't "have to"
<hyperair> ah i se
<pitti> dobey: that's an implementation detail
<seb128> but many users are in microsoft lans and need it
 * hyperair personally uses samba sharing =\
<dobey> pitti: it's a pretty awful one, because having N "share" items in the nautilus menu is not good design :)
<seb128> because win* don't list webdav shares in their explorer
<pitti> dobey: if only we had an easy thing by default to share files with :-P
<hyperair> dobey: N?
<pitti> dobey: that's a feature; if it would work as well as u1, that would be bad marketing
<dobey> hyperair: well obviously i'm going to have to install something else to share via webdav, so it's going to add another menu item
<hyperair> i don't believe i've seen "share" items in the nautilus menu =\
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> that's a bug in nautilus-share then.
<seb128> or in gnome-user-share for not having a smb option
<hyperair> basically saying that nautilus-share should support sharing via more than one protocol =\
<dobey> and in ubuntu one, we have a "share on ubuntu one" menu item (albeit only in certain folders for now)
<seb128> smb is the industry standard
<dobey> seb128: so is windows, so why do people install ubuntu? :)
<seb128> there is quite some users relying on that
<hyperair> smb is pretty much the most convenient method of sharing now =\
<hyperair> even in ubuntu.
<pitti> hyperair: ... yet :)
<hyperair> webdav requires apache, which imo is meant more as a web server than a file server
<seb128> interoperability is a win
<seb128> if you don't have that some people would not be able to use ubuntu at work
<hyperair> pitti: you mean up til now ;)
<dobey> webdav doesn't require apache
<pitti> it does
<hyperair> oh? doesn't it?
<pitti> well, the current GNOME implementation
<seb128> they would have to run something which allow them to work with their coworkers
<dobey> no it doesn't. it requires a program which serves DAV over an HTTP connection. it doesn't have to be apache
<pitti> (gnome-user-share)
<dobey> gnome-user-share requires apache
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> and that was what i was referring to
<pitti> Depends: libapache2-mod-dnssd
<dobey> epittance doesn't require apache (but admittedly, i haven't touched the code in years)
<seb128> well still that doesn't resolve the interoperability issue
<pitti> sorry, Depends: apache2
<hyperair> do you have any better method of sharing using webdav that doesn't require apache, yet is user friendly?
<seb128> some ubuntu users need to be able to work with their coworkers not using linux
<seb128> or they would not be able to user linux
<seb128> use
<dobey> seb128: i don't disagree, but that's an implementation detail.
<seb128> it's not
<dobey> seb128: also, windows handles webdav shares now as well
<seb128> not in a obvious way
<dobey> seb128: it is, because the UI, and the backend, should be separable.
<seb128> you can browse those from the explorer
<dobey> the UI shouldn't tie you to a specific protocol
<seb128> right
<seb128> but suggesting to drop what we have for nothing else is not constructive comment
<seb128> what do you suggest to use instead?
<dobey> it's not dropping it for nothing else, when the default install doesn't have the backend installed and running, is it?
<hyperair> yes you are.
<seb128> the default install is one click away of getting that working
<dobey> it's sort of like having nautilus by default, and having it tell you to install gvfs-backends to be able to browse your files
<seb128> ie it's obvious to have users to set a share
<seb128> what do we win by dropping it?
<dobey> disk space, so we can fit ubuntu one on the cd? :)
<seb128> to have users filing bugs about ubuntu not being able to do smb share at all because they will never figure what they need to do?
<hyperair> dobey: nautilus-share is TINY
<seb128> I stop this discussion now I'm not interested in trolling
<seb128> nautilus-share is not what create CD space issues
<seb128> and asking to drop it without having suggestions about what else to do doesn't server our users
<pitti> 30 KB
<pitti> sorry, kB
<hyperair> see what i mean
<hyperair> tiny
<dobey> no, CDs are what create CD space issues. but i'm pretty sure we're not going to drop gimp, or openoffice, or anything obviously huge, anytime soon, either
<seb128> better to drop gimp than nautilus-share
<hyperair> indeed
<dobey> ok, let's drop gimp then
<pitti> dobey: that's indeed plan B
<hyperair> what's plan A?
<seb128> that has been decided some weeks ago during desktop team meeting
<seb128> getting space
<artir> better make ubuntu default media a pendrive
<dobey> i only ever use it to take screenshots really anyway :)
<seb128> if we don't have space gimp is the first we will move out of the default install
<hyperair> you use gimp to take screenshots?
<pitti> dobey: plan A is bug 123020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123020 in soyuz "support shipping verbatim files in the exported tarballs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123020
<dobey> seb128: ok, i wasn't aware of that.
<dobey> pitti: cool. yeah, documentation is large (and largely unused anyway) :)
<dobey> pitti: i hope that bug gets fixed in time then :)
<pitti> dobey: we made some pressure, and it's underway now
<pitti> this should give us a couple of MB (assuming that we actually put back some langpacks, which is a non-negotiable item anyway)
<pitti> so, enough to fit the U1/couchdb/etc.
<seb128> and webkit clutter telepathy? ;-)
<artir> and don't u have considered switching to 1 gb pendrives?
<pitti> *sigh* yes
<pitti> artir: considered, yes, but not decided to (just yet)
<seb128> usb keys are expensive compared to cds
<artir> those 300 extra Mb would be very useful :)
<artir> well, but usb keys can be reutilized
<seb128> well shipit doesn't consider that
<seb128> they send free cds to people
<artir> true
<pitti> and the extra mirror space and testing capacity are currently the most limiting factors
<seb128> I don't think they will send free usb keys
<artir> neither do I
<seb128> or people will abuse it to get usb keys, that would not work
<pitti> also, the 700 MB limit actually forces us to keep a slim and small and well-designed system
<pitti> which is a pretty high value, too
<artir> true
<dobey> seb128: too bad we can't switch them to "locked" mode, and remove the switch, like they did with AOL disks :)
<artir> i've always wondered how does the whole OS fits in a CD while windows or mac needs a dvd
<pitti> artir: and windows doesn't even come with all those apps :)
<hyperair> because they're bloated and we're lean?
<pitti> not even to mention a live system
<artir> I think is because ubuntu just ships 1 copy of each library
<artir> instead of every program to have a copy of its own
 * artir looks at the fat Mac applications
<pitti> we try to, anyway; we do have some duplication which we periodically try to get rid of
<dobey> windows ships libraries and crap so that even windows 3.x programs will run on vista
<hyperair> but they can't even ship enough drivers for vista eh
<artir> that's another point for Ubuntu
<artir> it seems it has almost all the drivers u need in a CD
<artir> installing windows is far more difficult
<hyperair> it has every free driver you can find
<hyperair> well everything that's in the kernel anyway
<dobey> hyperair: they don't need to ship drivers, because OEMs ship them
<artir> unless u make a custom computer
<dobey> there are plenty pieces of hardware i have sitting right here, that don't work in ubuntu either
<artir> like most people I know do
<pitti> seb128: new dk-disks finally built, g-d-u in depwait for its publishing; so feel free to upload gvfs
<seb128> pitti, ok excellent
 * hyperair wonders if anybody else gets a blank white screen with gwibber =\
<Laney> hyperair: yeah, try the daily ppa
<hyperair> oh there's a daily ppa eh
<Laney> all the cool projects have one
<hyperair> heh
<Laney> I wonder if Ubuntu is as impenetrable as all other distros
<Laney> trying to find out who's backported the pidgin update and struggling to find changelogs
<Laney> bah
 * Laney mans up
<pitti> good night everyone
<pitti> LinuxTag tomorrow \o/
<kenvandine> good night pitti
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-27
<pmatulis> after an 'aptitude full-upgrade' i get 'Current status: 23 updates [+18], 22332 new [+10].'.  what does that output mean (besides the 23 part)?
<DPic> kenvandine, any news with talking to upstream gstreamer about moving rtpmanager and liveadder to -good?
<penguin1029> hello
<penguin1029> is any one here
<penguin1029> ???????????????????????????????
<Laney> who fancies giving pidgin in hardy a second pair of eyes for the yahoo bug?
<Laney> I've bashed it with my wrench and no joy
<bigon> kenvandine: do you opened a mir for libnice?
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-06-28
<kenvandine> bigon, not yet... do we need it?
<bigon> kenvandine: yep for farsight2
<Creeper> /server irc.averred.net
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-28
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, good morning
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> dude, just stopping in before I go to a friend's for a bit of a cookout (still Sunday here)
<rickspencer3> but, I saw that the GDM bug still did not die!
<rickspencer3> Jerone set it back to confirmed
<rickspencer3> this is like some kind of zombie bug for me
<robert_ancell> groan
<rickspencer3> it just keeps coming back to life
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> anyway, I wanted to make sure you saw that it got set back to Confirmed again
<robert_ancell> I missed it, seaching for the bug now...
<RAOF> Gah.  I'm losing power for ½ hr.
<RAOF> Oh, well.  Lunch time!
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti.
 * RAOF wonders whether his router has finished playing silly buggers.
 * TheMuso sighs, I think its time to get off the soap box that is ubuntu-devel-discuss.
<lifeless> heh
<slomo> so, if seb128 comes here again you might want to tell him to sync gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg from debian/experimental but not gstreamer core/base/python (they have a bad bug on x86)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey, did you do the gdm gconf patch?
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> robert_ancell: the gdm gconf patch? the one calling gconftool, you mean?
<robert_ancell> didrocks, yup
<didrocks> robert_ancell: yes
<robert_ancell> didrocks, it doesn't seem to access the schema defaults when you use the direct access, which is a problem.  Was there a reason why you didn't access it through gconfd?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: because gdm gconfd isn't started if you enable autologin
<robert_ancell> didrocks, doesn't gconftool automatically start it?
<didrocks> and you have no way to start it easily
<didrocks> no, because dbus-launch won't put the correct value in it
<robert_ancell> didrocks, because you don't have the env variables set when launching it via root?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: should be that, I don't remember exactly the rationale right now, but it should be something with env variables
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I hacked it a little to make the face browser toggle show correctly when it is unset.  But essentially we have hardcoded some default values for those settings...
<didrocks> robert_ancell: urgh, if you can fix it, please do. I don't have enough time to look at it right now :)
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I don't know how to fix it :( I was hoping you'd have a clever idea :)  I'm just planning on leaving it - it's only the sound and face browser settings
<didrocks> robert_ancell: from the discussion we had few months before, no other choice came than calling --direct
<tseliot> seb128_: do you know some upstream developer I can discuss bug 410636 with?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410636 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Right-click should not pre-light first option, too easy to accidentally select the first Context-menu option. (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 38)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410636
<seb128_> tseliot, hey, discuss what? the behaviour? get patch reviews?
<tseliot> seb128_: yes, I wrote a patch for that
<tseliot> it's in the upstream report
<seb128_> ok, so ad the patch to bugzilla and wait for review?
<tseliot> seb128_: yes, it's what I've done so far
<seb128_> you can try #gtk-devel on irc.gnome.org otherwise I guess
<tseliot> seb128_: ok, thanks
<seb128_> you're welcome
<didrocks> seb128: if I try to upload evince 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 in maverick, I get it rejected as it's in lucid-proposed (but we can't copy it as we have merged the packaging with debian). What's the best practice in that case? create an artificial ubuntu2 version?
<seb128> didrocks, just use a newer version number, ie ubuntu1.1 or ubuntu2
<didrocks> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #599169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599169 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince cbz support is broken on evince-2.30.3-0ubuntu1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599169
<seb128> didrocks, did you read this one? could you check if that got broken in that update?
<didrocks> seb128: no, it's rather something that should have been fixed in the update that isn't
<seb128> well, in any case could you follow up on the bug?
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: the guy who contacted me is upstreamed for that change. He just tried in jhbuild, he will try again with our package
<didrocks> seb128: yw :-)
<seb128> the guy is upstreamed for the change? what does that mean?
<didrocks> seb128: the guy opening the bug is the one who changed something for cbz support:
<didrocks>     - Fix opening cbz files with [] in archive (Juanjo Marín)
<didrocks> (from NEWS)
<seb128> oh ok
<huats> morning
<seb128> didrocks, bug #590094 if you come to do another e-d-s update
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 590094 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "bug-buddy FTBFS on maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590094
<seb128> "FTBFS because libebook1.2-dev doesn't depend on libdbus-glib-1-dev like
<seb128> it does on Debian"
<slomo> seb128: hi :) please *do not* sync the new gstreamer uploads from debian/experimental except gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (should fix your ffmpeg 0.6 problems). the others depend on core 0.10.29.2 and this has a very bad bug ;)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I'm waiting for a week for maverick now to see if there is interesting upstream fixes
<seb128> slomo, ok, thanks for letting me know
<didrocks> seb128: subscribing to it
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<seb128> didrocks, you got the handing of email with "." and space breakage undone?
<slomo> seb128: the bug will be fixed in 0.10.29.3, you can savely sync versions >= 0.10.29.3 ;)
<seb128> slomo, will do, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't see an upload for that
<didrocks> seb128: no, you mean backporting this change: http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=9a8b5041b60bc5136dd21efb2e07b1cb172bce12 in lucid?
<seb128> didrocks, no, I mean doing the same rollback you did in lucid-updates a week ago to maverick
<seb128> didrocks, you remember the bug about write an email to "Name. With Space" resulting in broken emails?
<didrocks> seb128: no, I wanted it to be part of another round of updates with more than that
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I remember
<seb128> didrocks, the current maverick version has the same issue no? I think they fixed it just after 2.30.2
<seb128> didrocks, well I think it should be in alpha2
<didrocks> I didn't see the rollback in gnome2.30 branch, let me check
<seb128> didrocks, maybe you can do an upload with that change and the build fix depends?
<didrocks> seb128: right, the only related one I see is the commit I pointed to you before ^
<seb128> didrocks, you pointed evolution and I'm speaking about the data server?
<seb128> didrocks, different components...
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<didrocks> seb128: oh right
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, so what I was trying to say is "could you apply the same change you applied to lucid-updates some days ago and fix that depends"
<seb128> didrocks, but seems we have difficulties to communicate today ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not fully on speed yet, it's monday morning but ok I think
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what about you? had a nice weekend?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i had a relaxing weekend with family this weekend. and i didn't go online for the first time in ages ;)
<seb128> nice
<chrisccoulson> but i got back last night and find there has been another firefox release over the weekend ;)
<chrisccoulson> how was your weekend?
<seb128> quite relaxing
<seb128> I didn't do much, slept, watched some soccer on TV, went running but it's getting warm for that
<didrocks> seb128: well, I'm already interrupted since this morning a lot and a lot added to my plate :/ So yeah, I will do the revert today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there was a bug in 3.6.4 which forced them to roll another update
<seb128> didrocks, ok, forget about it, I will do that later
<didrocks> seb128: no it's ok, it's less than 10 minutes changes :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> mvo - do you want to fix the regression on bug 429841, or do you want me to do that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429841 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "broken packaging: package flashplugin-nonfree failed to install/upgrade: (breaks upgrade) (affects: 296) (dups: 139) (heat: 1593)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429841
<mvo> chrisccoulson: if you have time now, please go ahead and fix it, should be trivial
<chrisccoulson> mvo, ok, i'll do that now
<mvo> chrisccoulson: thanks a lot
<mvo> chrisccoulson: it would be good if someone from ubuntu-sru can review it (should be trivial) so that we can ask jibel for another test
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> speaking of sru
<seb128> pitti, did you say you were blocking the gdm sru on something still?
<pitti> seb128: it's in -updates
<seb128> pitti, oh, thanks, got confused by bug emails it seems
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the eds upload, seems you forgot the depends change? ;-) anyway don't bother with that it can wait next upload
<didrocks> seb128: urgh, apt-get install brain -> failed :/
<didrocks> commiting in bzr now
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> vish, you are dupping things the wrong way around
<seb128> vish, you should keep for master the bug opened years ago not the recent one...
<vish> seb128: yeah , the later one had more comments/info than the old one
<vish> seb128: more importantly it had mpt's comment as to why the behavior is by design
<seb128> ok
<vish> :)
<seb128> I tend to do it the other way around
<seb128> copy important comments to the master bug
<seb128> rather than changing a zillion duplicates every time there is a new bug wiht an interesting comment ;-)
<vish> seb128: yeah , somehow there were two bugs ..each with dups , this seemed easier  , will try the copy-paste next time :)
<didrocks> asac is on a MIR fire today :) thanks a lot!
<asac> heh
<asac> thanks for keeping me motivated ;) ... wanted to do someone else now. but will stay with MIRs for a bit longer i guess ;)
 * ogra hugs asac 
 * didrocks hugs asac too
<ogra> grouphug !!!
<didrocks> ;)
 * seb128 hugs asac
<asac> wow ... finally some love ;)
<seb128> asac, ;-)
<kiwinote> mvo: one of the gdebi testcases is that a package should not provide and conflict another package, however s-c itself provides and conflicts software-store. Is this something that s-c shouldn't be doing, or is it not a valid test case?
<asac> didrocks: you prefer old shlibs version mechanism over .symbols ;)?
<asac> its ok to approve it like that, but imo .symbols are more failsafe to maintain
<didrocks> asac: upstream is using daily build and symbols needs a lot of maintainance, as they keep adding symbols right now (not a big deal for daily build)
<didrocks> asac: but I think what I will do is to create packaging branch for daily build derived from ubuntu one, just deleting the symbol file for them
<didrocks> just didn't have the time to do that yet :)
<didrocks> but I agree, .symbols FTW
<asac> didrocks: well. at least we see that something breaks
<asac> imo its worth the effort. what you could do is to make a special upload mode for dailies that doesnt use -c4
<asac> didrocks: you could have special version number in package name for daily builds and then just dont pass that -c4
<didrocks> asac: hum, nice idea, like "if package name contain +r…"
 * didrocks adds to his TODO
<asac> right
<asac> didrocks: i approved them anyway atm. if you need bugs so that doesnt drop off your plate we can reopen and target against maverick or something (also to justify allocating your gtime etc.)
<asac> let me know
<didrocks> asac: sure, I let MIR opened for now, that should be good. Hope to fix it soon
<didrocks> asac: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> seb128: can you refuse empathy in -proposed? om26er pointed me to a patch made for ubuntu (http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/commit/?h=gnome-2-30&id=2ef3eae87e929ed67ad4b36ff612dda60febedb4) that will be good to include
<pitti> didrocks, seb128 ^ rejected
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :) pushing the new version
<mvo> kiwinote: conflicts/provides/replaces has a special meaning, see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html 7.6.2
<seb128> didrocks, right, that's the one I mentioned the other day when I asked you to do the SRU ;-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> (was having lunch)
<didrocks> seb128: sorry, I had a too quick backlog. It seems that I'm not awake today :)
<didrocks> (FYI, the new one is available)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Zdra> seb128, did you know that glib package run all unit tests when building?
<Zdra> seb128, that's a wast of time for the build bots, IMO
<seb128> Zdra, yes we know, it cost some build time but it also help making sure we don't break thing in one of the base libraries in GNOME, ie it's worth the extra buildd use
<Zdra> ok :)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #229187 is not an e-d-s bug but an evo one fixed in git
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 229187 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Evolution mailing list does not render accents correctly (affects: 3) (heat: 24)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229187
<didrocks> seb128: right, it was an e-d-s with the regression introduced there, I'm changing the target
<pitti> if it's relevant for eds too, add an additional task
<didrocks> no, it's not anymore
<seb128> it's not
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hellp
<robert_ancell> hello
<seb128> how are you?
<robert_ancell> good
 * pitti hugs asac for rocking MIRs today
<asac> hehe
<asac> from the amount of hugs i got today i wonder if i should only do MIRs in future ;)
<desrt> dobey: hey
<desrt> dobey: can i get some intltool patch review love?
<chrisccoulson> hi ara - is it possible for me to set up test cases on http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/ ? i've been thinking about using this to get feedback on our normal regular security updates (although it's not something i'm working on right now)
<ara> chrisccoulson, adding new ones requires access to the database, but managing the already available ones is something you could do
<ara> chrisccoulson, and if you need to add new ones, I could help on that
<chrisccoulson> ara - thanks. once the dust has settled with the current updates, i will create a set of test cases we can use for the regular updates
<ara> cool, let me know how I can help :)
<chrisccoulson> at the moment, it's difficult to know whether people are testing updates or not, as we only find out when things go wrong (and we get bug reports)
<kiwinote> mvo: I've pushed the deb support for s-c to lp:~kiwinote/software-center/deb-files
<kiwinote> mvo: there are a few things things I should try to clean up, but I think that the code itself is ready
<mvo> kiwinote: cool, I have a look
<fagan> mvo: do you have a minute
<fagan> im working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling and there is a bit that I have to do for software-properties
<fagan> im just wondering where to look to do the changes
<fagan> the source is a bit weird for me because its has the kde and the gnome versions in there
<fagan> I have the glade bit done but im just wondering where the python connect events are and all
<mvo> fagan: sweet, you work on that? that is excellent!
<mvo> fagan: a lot of it happens by magic via the SimpleGtkbuilderApp
<fagan> mvo: yep
<mvo> fagan: the biggestest change required to make it work is to move all the sources.list writing stuff into a dbus module. or better use aptdaemon for it that already exports a lot of this via dbus
<mvo> fagan: the rest is hopefully straightforward. with the dbus change it can run as the normal user
<fagan> mvo: well I was just starting by doing the cosmetic stuff
<fagan> :D
<fagan> I havent really thought about the dbus stuff yet I was just going to leave it as is
<mvo> fagan: the problem is that without the dbus change some of this can not be implemented in a clean way AFAICS. the new layout mixes user settings and system settings
<mvo> fagan: if it runs as root it can not write to the users gconf
<mvo> fagan: its still create if you create the branch and work on the UI etc, that helps a lot
<fagan> hmmm then cool
<mvo> fagan: I hope I will find a bit of time to do the dbus wiring
<fagan> ill see what I can do in the meantime
<fagan> ill let you know if I can do it
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> sounds good
<glatzor> pitti, hello, have you followed the automatic hardware installation discussion on debian-devel?
<pitti> glatzor: I'm not on d-d, so no
<fagan> mpt_: I have a quick question if you are around
<mpt_> fagan, yep
<fagan> mpt_: I have a little weird thing in the software properties thing and that is your mockup diverges from the way its being done currently for the top label that says "ubuntu updates"
<fagan> because it diverges from debian
<fagan> so if im to change the "ubuntu updates" label ill be changing how it is in debian too because we both use the same dialog
<fagan> you see you removed that button altogether
<mpt_> fagan, the heading is already OS-specific, it already says "Ubuntu updates"
<fagan> mpt_: actually it detects it
<glatzor> pitti, Petter Reinholdtsen (skole linux) would like to have a mechanism to install hardware related packages e.g. installing mpt-status package if the raid driver is in use
<fagan> and displays it as ubuntu if its on ubuntu or debian if its on debian
<pitti> glatzor: can we talk tomorrow? I have a long phone call now, and then dinner/Taekwondo
<pitti> good night everyone!
<fagan> so should I remove that label altogether like it is in your mockup?
<pitti> glatzor: (sorry)
<fagan> night pitti
<glatzor> Pitti no problem
<glatzor> see you!
<fagan> mpt_: its just a small thing ill do it and see if anyone has an issue later
<fagan> its not hard to put the label back
<mpt_> fagan, what was the question?
<fagan> mpt_: should I remove the label and diverge from the way it is at the moment?
<fagan> because at the moment its shared and not os specific
<fagan> if I remove it then it would be changing the debian look too
<fagan> ah ill just remove it
<fagan> :D
<fagan> its hard to explain
<mpt_> fagan, I don't mind whether the Debian one changes or not
<fagan> mpt_: ok
<fagan> just thought I should ask before I change it for both
<mpt_> ok
<fagan> mpt_: its going well though ill have a merge soonish
<mpt_> great
<fagan> mvo: is it ok that I change how it detects the intervals and if the auto updates are disabled?
<fagan> ill test it afterwards so I wont make any bugs
<vish> kenvandine: hi , when you get time could you review the 3 patches for the adium theme?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/adium-theme-ubuntu/+patches
<asac> kenvandine: can we stop filling .xsession-errors with gwibber stuff? thx!
<asac> kenvandine: scratch that ... it was mumble ;)
<jcastro> didrocks: so new netbook. on install the netbook task in the installer didn't seem to bring in -places and -applications
<didrocks> jcastro: when did you install it? the only recent respin was today
<jcastro> didrocks: this weekend
<jcastro> also: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/599425
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599425 in unity "poor battery performance in Unity (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> a friend ran into this
<didrocks> jcastro: so, you didn't have a version with places as no image build
<jcastro> he's not sure if it's because of the initial scanning (or whatever zeitgeist does) or a long-term problem
<didrocks> jcastro: let me check on the manifest right now
<didrocks> njpatel: ^ ?
<didrocks> (not for places, but low battery)
<didrocks> jcastro: not related, but can you ps aux | grep gnome-keyring in your unity session, please?
<didrocks> (the places are in today's CD manifest)
<jcastro> oh ok, didn't know if they were supposed to be or not
<jcastro> didrocks: it appears to be running
<hyperair> does anyone know of an issue between OO.o impress, and slide shows not being fullscreen under compiz?
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> so, it's a race :/
<didrocks> hyperair: bug #525807
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 525807 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "[upstream] [3.2.1] OOo Slide Show and Fullscreen modes - not full screen under compiz (affects: 93) (dups: 6) (heat: 486)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525807
<jcastro> didrocks: oddly enough, I can't find places or apps in the archive at all?
<didrocks> jcastro: unity-place-applications and unity-place-files?
<didrocks> jcastro: amd64?
<jcastro> yeah
<njpatel> didrocks, jcastro: zeitgeist, initially, would just look at your recently-used.xbel
<njpatel> didrocks, jcastro: we don't do any tracker-esqe indexing other than file-names
<didrocks> jcastro: it seems it build-dep
<didrocks> jcastro: but the build-dep was there, let's have a retry
<jcastro> njpatel: can you put that in the bug report for him? I'll ask him to investigate.
<njpatel> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> njpatel: that is reassuring though!
<jcastro> njpatel: theoretically UNE shouldn't take more battery than a normal desktop right?
<hyperair> didrocks: thanks. weird that it's still not fixed, considering lucid's an SRU.
<njpatel> jcastro, yep, no more than normal Ubuntu + Compiz
<njpatel> jcastro, I've updated the bug
<seb128> hyperair, what lucid sru?
<hyperair> seb128: er sorry, i meant LTS. my brain just isn't functioning.
<seb128> well being a lts doesn't bring magically extra contributors or hours in the days
<seb128> it has been triaged and assigned but other tasks and some real life issues made work from ccheney on it to be delayed
<seb128> would still be nice to fix for lucid .1 though and we are aiming at that
<seb128> contributions to a fix are welcome btw ;-)
<micahg> seb128: is there a freeze for lucid .1?
<hyperair> seb128: well i'd love to contribute, but unfortunately, i have to give a presentation in less than 24 hours.
<seb128> hyperair, turn compiz off for the presentation I guess
<jcastro> hyperair: export to pdf and use evince, that's what I did
<seb128> micahg, not sure there is an hard freeze line but uploads should be done this week ideally
<micahg> seb128: even though .1 isn't scheduled to be released for 4.5 weeks?
<seb128> micahg, yes, they count on around 3 weeks to get the updates image validated, hardware certified etc
<micahg> seb128: oh, I didn't know that...k, well I think my package isn't seeded anyways though
<micahg> seb128: if my package isn't on a CD am I ok just to have it done before the CD is released?
<seb128> well, depends
<seb128> is it on the DVD?
<micahg> seb128: it's enigmail-locales
<seb128> if not I guess so, you wouldn't care of .1 anyway since people will get that update online only
<seb128> right, it's in universe
<micahg> seb128: so, it's not on the DVD then?
<seb128> no
<seb128> so you can update whenever you want
<seb128> it will not be on CD or DVD images so people will need to go online in any case and will get the current version
<micahg> k, I'll just make sure to have it done before the .1 release, I used that as a milestone since I figured some people will wait to upgrade until then
<seb128> right
<seb128> lts to lts updates are not displayed in update-manager until .1
<micahg> ah, perfect then :)
 * micahg will try for a backport of lightning by then as well, but no guarantees
<ccheney> seb128, i am hoping to have some spare time to work on my OOo related issues today
<ccheney> seb128, i got a updated build done and need to verify my various assigned bugs are actually fixed, etc
<seb128> ccheney, ok, thanks
<micahg> ccheney: BTW, there are still some duplicate dictionaries in Maverick, I'll file bugs
<didrocks> seb128: do you know what's the gnome daemon name which launches other apps when you trigger a keyboard shortcut?
<ccheney> micahg, ok np, assign the bugs to me and i'll have a look at them asap
<micahg> ccheney: thanks
<ccheney> micahg, i am pretty busy though so hopefully that won't be too long from now
<ccheney> micahg, if i haven't fixed them by eow ping me again
<ccheney> micahg, unless you need them sooner
<micahg> ccheney: k, no rush, just want to make sure we get them all this time :), I probably won't file the bugs till Wed
<seb128> didrocks, gnome-settings-daemon
<ccheney> micahg, ok, remind me when you do file them
<micahg> ccheney: k, thanks
<ccheney> micahg, then i can look and try to get them done quickly
<didrocks> seb128: I was going to say that this time :-) but why when I kill it, I'm still available to launch a terminal with Ctrl + Alt + T?
<didrocks> (and it didn't respawned)
<didrocks> respawn*
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, that one might be handled by the WM
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, that will explain almost everything so. Thanks :-)
<ccheney> rebooting irc machine, bbs
<ccheney> anyone know if maverick is stable enough to use on a fairly important but development box at the moment?
<geser> I upgraded my box from lucid to maverick yesterday, and no problems so far
<TheMuso> Good morning.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-29
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Good morning?
<rickspencer3> hey RAOF
<TheMuso> RAOF: What is the kernel command line flag to disable nouveau DKMS?
<TheMuso> RAOF: s/dkms/kms/
<lifeless> nomodeset ?
<TheMuso> RAOF: nvm found it. Lifeless, retty much, nouveau.modeset=0
<TheMuso> xorg no longer supports non-kms nouveau, but thats not a problem for me atm
 * TheMuso is trying to get more context for a maverick daily live CD kernel panic.
<RAOF> TheMuso: The daily CD panic which happens really really early on in the boot?
<TheMuso> RAOF: Yep, and I worked out why.
<TheMuso> RAOF: casper is missing from all except i386.
 * TheMuso digs further.
<RAOF> Hm.  I thought I tried it _on_ i386.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Hrm you may still have done so, I think the reason why its not on the latest live CD for amd64 is because the latest livefs FTBFS for amd64 due to broken packages.
<TheMuso> So its fixed, and the latest livefs for i386 has casper
 * TheMuso checks latest live CD for i386 to be sure.
<TheMuso> Yep, i386 latest is ok.
<TheMuso> So amd64 should sort itself out in due course.
<RAOF> Damn you evolution, stop eating all my ram.  Chromium wants some, too!
<TheMuso> lol
 * TheMuso pats mutt.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Howbidie didrocks
<didrocks> hey RAOF, I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Barring accidents there should be no electricians coming to prod anything in this house now for many years :)
<TheMuso> heh cool
<RAOF> Come back evolution!  There's lots of memory for you now.  Please don't crash :(
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> 3 apport reports.  Total size: 650 MiB.
<TheMuso> ouch
<RAOF> Hooray for adsl annex M.
<RAOF> My favourite backtrace is from btrfsck, though.  You know a filesystem needs more cooking when it's consistency checker segfaults :)
<TheMuso> RAOF: you are brave.
 * RAOF is fully backed up
<TheMuso> Still...
<RAOF> Not only fully backed up, but I have 3 other systems available.
<RAOF> Some of which aren't even running Maverick yet!
<TheMuso> heh fair enough
 * TheMuso never touches experimental filesystems. Touched reiserfs once, got burned, never again.
<RAOF> Didn't fsck.reiserfs have the charming tendency to find and merge b-tree-like files from filesystems it was checking, with hilarious consequences?
 * RAOF never got bitten by that, but it _sounded_ fun :)
<TheMuso> Don't know.
<TheMuso> It was enough that I got burnt.
<RAOF> Yeah.  Data loss is only fun if it's expected.
<vish> seb128: hi , Bug #372132 , was supposed to be scheduled for Karmic , but somehow feel under the radar.. could be get it milestoned for maverick, so that we dont miss it again? and who is working on it now, pitti switched it to the desktop team?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 372132 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Create Document" Templates difficult to use (affects: 19) (dups: 5) (heat: 154)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372132
<vish> comment #36 seems to have been the discussed fix for the bug
<seb128> vish, the issue is not to milestone it, it's to agree on what to change and how
<vish> ah , so needs design then?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> vish, we would need somebody to provide the templates to ship, ie mimetype and content
<seb128> vish, there is also no way right now to set system templates so it would require nautilus code changes
<seb128> vish, which upstream disagreed to do since they think letting a way for any software to install its template will lead to have every software installing one and making those pretty useless
<vish> seb128: hmm , ok. somehow comment #36 seemed like the final decision by the desktop team or rick
<seb128> vish, as written it's a summary of what pitti and I agreed on being a reasonable way to do that it we were to do it
<seb128> vish, still we don't have a decided list of templates nor the nautilus code changes to use a system template directory
<vish> seb128: cool , so is there anyone working on getting the templates list ready?
<seb128> dunno, you should be the one telling me
<seb128> nobody from the desktop team side at least
<vish> hmm ..
<seb128> to be honest I'm not sure those templates are worth the time we spent arguing over it
<seb128> upstream disagrees giving any way to install system templates
<seb128> once you have those users have no way to opt things out
<vish> seb128: yeah , they fix suggested is kinda hacky :s
<seb128> which means if I don't use some of the softwares the distro install templates for I have to get my templates listed polluted by those
<vish> seb128: why not just hide the option?
<vish> display only when user has some templates?
<seb128> it doesn't solve the discoverability issue
<seb128> ie most users will not figure that nautilus can do templates this way
<vish> seb128: its not like users are properly using templates now , let me get back to you on this.
<vish> thanks
<seb128> vish, thanks
<seb128> vish, right, they are not, we just need to know what we try to solve
<seb128> vish, ie making that system easier to use or less confusing or...?
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<vish> seb128: maybe you can un-assign the bug from the Canonical desktop team? and comment that on the bug , rickspencer3 and pitti's comments make it seem someone is working on it.
<seb128> vish, done
<vish> seb128: thanks
<pitti> seb128: bit tired, but ok otherwise; how are you?
<seb128> pitti, still waking up but quite fine otherwise, morning is nice since it's not warm yet
<pitti> on this part of the planet it is
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, you are on another part of the planet atm or that was just a comment? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: about 800 km to the East of you, as usual :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> bah, that gnome-menus cache starts annoying me
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: what's wrong with it?
<seb128> pitti, we get quite some bugs from random packages or sysadmin scripts or whatever installing desktop in the directory which are masked by the cache since those don't know about the cache which is Ubuntu specific
<pitti> but that's what /usr/local/ is for..
<seb128> it's hard to tell them "it's your fault, you should tell $distributor or $sysadmin to call that ubuntu specific cache update command"
<pitti> hm, third-party packages would trigger the cache update, though?
<seb128> pitti, seems for example chromium packages from the upstream chromium guys have the issue
<seb128> pitti, some do hack in the maintainer scripts for example
<pitti> where "packages" != "debs"?
<seb128> the trigger should work for debs
<seb128> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/598711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598711 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Missing menu entries in Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> comment #5
<pitti> would it help to compare the timestap of the cache to the timestamp of the /usr/share/applications/ dir?
<seb128> I was thinking about that
<pitti> this wouldn't catch changes to the files, but additions/removals should be caught
<seb128> but doing a touch on a .desktop doesn't change the directory timestamp it seems?
<seb128> but yeah, I think the cache should be invalidated if it timestamp is older than the dir one
<seb128> that's what the gtk icon cache does IIRC
<seb128> pitti, bug #563968
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563968 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "newly added menus not visible (affects: 2) (heat: 55)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563968
<seb128> as well
<seb128> or bug #591135
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591135 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "Application menu do not update after a program installs (affects: 1) (heat: 239)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591135
<seb128> hum, that one is a different issue
<seb128> pitti, right, I think the timestamp thing would catch most issues
<pitti> and it's quite cheap
<pitti> I guess we already stat() the cache anyway in the code, so it's just one extra stat() for the dir
<seb128> pitti, ok, I will open a bug about that an target it for lucid-updates
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<pitti> now that we have gvariant, it might also be nice/faster to use that instead
<pitti> but I don't know how it compares speed-wise with g_key_file
<seb128> pitti, are you still interested to do that and upstream the change this cycle?
<pitti> not sure whether I'll have time, but I think I can at least do a performance comparison
<pitti> conceptually, parsing an .ini file is much simpler than parsing an arbitrarily nested and datatype rich structure
<seb128> ok, no hurry in any case
<seb128> right
<didrocks> pitti: I had to disable the mutter desktop file patch to launch it in "Initialization" phase insead of "WindowManager" one (80_no_session_delay.patch). It created bug #599506 with gnome-keyring. Do you have any idea how we can fix this nicely? (so that mutter can be started before gnome-keyring is)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599506 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter doesn't position SSH_AUTH_SOCK to gnome-keyring value (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599506
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning!  If you've got a minute, I'd like to revisit the reasoning behing discarding ConsoleKit as a mechanism for ensuring /sys/class/drm/backlight/* is accessible to X.
<RAOF> Because I'm not familiar enough with ConsoleKit, and when talking about backlight and unpriviledged X various people have said “why not just use ConsoleKit”.
<pitti> RAOF: because /sys is not a real file system, I don't think you can actually chmod those files?
<pitti> I don't have it on my machine, but if you have it, perhaps try?
<didrocks> pitti: you probably miss this ^ (just before RAOF's question)
<pitti> right, I had a freeze, so I probably missed some scrollback
<pitti> RAOF: perhaps you can re-paste?
<pitti> didrocks: or you mean I missed something else, unrelated to RAOF's question?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it was:
<didrocks> I had to disable the mutter desktop file patch to launch it in "Initialization" phase insead of "WindowManager" one (80_no_session_delay.patch). It created bug #599506 with gnome-keyring.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599506 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter doesn't position SSH_AUTH_SOCK to gnome-keyring value (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599506
<didrocks> Do you have any idea how we can fix this nicely? (so that mutter can be started before gnome-keyring is)
<didrocks> (I just asked that before RAOF, double hilighting should have make it disappear ;))
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I see; now, it was worth a try..
<didrocks> pitti: didn't we win something like 0.5s with this?
<pitti> didrocks: it seems we need to start keyring before mutter then
<didrocks> yeah, not sure if we can order that in the same phase
<pitti> didrocks: yes, we did; since unity is by and large the one and only process which burns a lot of CPU, and is the critical path, it needs to start as early as possible
<pitti> but correctness > speed, of course
<pitti> didrocks: the only other option that I see is to start keyring from Xsession.d/ and mutter in Initialization
<didrocks> hum, I'm also afraid that this side-effect can happen with other components
<pitti> but WindowManager sounds fine
<pitti> it'll still start before the other apps then
<didrocks> right
<pitti> didrocks: it's probably best to do a current bootchart with that reverted change, and see whether it opened any CPU gaps
<pitti> if it's still just one big block without gaps, it doesn't really matter
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, good idea. do you still have your autofoo CPU charts? (I only have an HD there) or maybe seb128 can do one on his spare time
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks a lot for your input :)
<pitti> autofoo?
<pitti> oh, I never had
<pitti> that was Keybuk
<didrocks> oh, I was thinking you tried it at least once :)
<pitti> didrocks: I currently have an OEM project on the Mini, but I guess I can install alpha-2 on the thing now
<seb128> I just start my mini there and watch /var/cache
<seb128> I can do charts, my mini is running maverick uptodate
<pitti> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/bootcharts/daniel-maverick-20100622-1.png is not too old
<didrocks> pitti: looking at it, can be good to compare with last one
<didrocks> seb128: that will be awesome, thanks ;)
<pitti> oh, can we start g-p-m in the apps phase instead of init?
<chrisccoulson> i thought we did that already?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: gpm is in init IIRC
<pitti> on this chart X took quite long, and left a sizable CPU gap
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, how did that happen? it's in the apps phase upstream?
<pitti> chrisccoulson, didrocks: OTOH it's probably fine that way; at the sessino start we still have some CPU power left, at least on my chart
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perhaps it was even me, trying to fill the CPU gap at session start :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it will block the transition to the next phase though won't it?
<pitti> there's not a whole lot of things which can run as the first thing, and gpm sonuds relatively independent
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: not sure, just that when I checked yesterday, just remember we got that :)
<chrisccoulson> (g-p-m doesn't fork)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: not sure; if it was me, I'm fairly sure I compared it before/after
<pitti> we really need to put nm-applet on some more CPU diet, though
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> pitti - g-p-m should be better in the apps phase (remembering that it also activates upower)
<pitti> it takes 70% of what mutter/unity needs
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it would be nice if upower could start right at the session start
<didrocks> yeah, nm applet is really expensive
<pitti> in the first second we still have one CPU free (mostly), but after that both cores are constantly busy
<RAOF> pitti: I can happily chmod those files, even though they're virtual.
<pitti> RAOF: ah, I didn't know that; well, then it ought to work, although we can't use the already existing standard udev mechanism directly
<pitti> (this only works for device files)
<pitti> but it still sounds rather easy to do
<pitti> with a script in /usr/lib/ConsoleKit/run-seat.d/
 * chrisccoulson goes to crawl back in to mozilla hole ;)
<pitti> cleaner than adding a hack to udev-acl
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: good luck :)
 * pitti pats chrisccoulson onto the back and hugs him
<RAOF> Aha.  That's where the fun is!
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti too
<seb128> didrocks, could you resync mutter on debian?
<pitti> RAOF: so you could just drop a script there which does the chmod
<seb128> didrocks, they don't have any real change out of a gir fix you did I think but g-s build-depends on the current revision and depwait due to it
<RAOF> pitti: Sounds nice and simple.  Hurray.
<pitti> RAOF: I don't know the arguments offhand, but perhaps just start with echoing $@ and `env` to a log file?
<RAOF> :)
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<pitti> RAOF: but didn't gnome-power-manager git head get a polkitified helper for this, too?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> it completely dropped the hal bits
<pitti> RAOF: or does X itself need to access that?
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry you can update later on or tomorrow if you wait for other changes, would just be nice to have it for a2 if we can
<RAOF> pitti: X itself (or, rather, the intel DDX) needs to access it to provide the xrandr backlight interface.
<didrocks> seb128: no, I won't update to new mutter before a2 in any case, and I have spare cycle now, so doing it as long as I can :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<pitti> RAOF: ah, right; i. e. pretty much exactly what gpm has to do by itself if the xbacklight one isn't available
<didrocks> seb128: yw :)
<RAOF> pitti: Yup.  The radeon and nouveau drivers know how to poke their hardware directly; the way Intel sell their chips means that they can't :)
<seb128> Sarvatt, hey, interested to do the cairo 1.9.10 update? ;-)
<pitti> so, our amd64 CD is oversized by 21 MB :-(
<pitti> and both i386/amd64 alternates look similarly bad
<pitti> any idea what we piled up?
<pitti> I think that I discussed somethign like that with someone ("we temporarily need to add foo which will oversize"), but forgot the details
<pitti> didrocks: ^ do you happen to remember?
<pitti> or seb128 ^
<seb128> pitti, the discussion we had was about chromium on UNE
<pitti> ah
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, pool/ contain more than 13 additional Mb
<didrocks> pitti: I don't know what control what's in pool
<pitti> it's the live-ship and ship seeds
<pitti> (for desktop and alternate respectively)
<didrocks> for netbook, for instance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456825/
<didrocks> I think amd64 should have a similar issue, the manifest are approximately the same last time I checked (2 weeks ago)
<pitti> didrocks: that looks fairly unsurprising, though
<didrocks> it's 13 Mb at least (du -sh pool/) :)
<didrocks> additional*
<pitti> didrocks: is that new?
<didrocks> pitti: happened shortly after A1
<pitti> we have always shipped some langpacks and some driver stuff, didn't we?
<pitti> only four seed changes since a1 in Ubuntu, and they look harmless
<pitti> we added bootchart and unclutter
<didrocks> pitti: it was even before seed change
<didrocks> pitti: I think something takes that in
<didrocks> (well, netbook-wise speaking)
<didrocks> I think it's impacted from maverick.ubuntu seed too, right?
 * didrocks checks the seeds now, don't remember for live-ship and ship if that's special to netbook
<pitti> and platform seeds didn't really changed either, so it must be new dependencies
<seb128> pitti, I don't see an obvious change or component out of place in the manifest list
<seb128> I guess some new version of softwares are taking extra space
 * pitti starts with poking component-mismatches
<pitti> didrocks: netbook-launcher wants to go to universe
<pitti> didrocks: shouldn't we perhaps remove the package completely and have unity build a transitional package?
<didrocks> pitti: unity build a transitional package. so, it's just about remove netbook-launcher source package, right?
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti>  o netbook-launcher: libnetbook-launcher-0 libnetbook-launcher-dev
<pitti> and the libs
<pitti> didrocks: unless someone else wants to continue to maintain it, of course (do I remember some conversation there?)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, current statement is about removing it from now and reupload it if someone is interested. No candidate for now
<pitti> alright, I'll remove it; thanks
<pitti> LP doesn't forget, if we ever need the packages again :)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks :)
<didrocks> right
<pitti>   indicator-appmenu-tools: Depends: libdbusmenu-tools but it is not installable
<pitti> E: Broken packages
<pitti> any idea about that?
<pitti> oh, it's in universe
 * pitti moves indicator-appmenu-tools to universe as well
<pitti> sorry for the noise
<didrocks> no, it's good to have some notes of what's happening for further learning ;)
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/599164 <-- does anyone know what package this bug belongs to, and the master bug, if any?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599164 in ubuntu "maverick daily build unknown user id (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> ok, the new packages since a1 account for 6.2 MB
<pitti> that still leaves 13 MB to be accounted for
<didrocks> pitti: did you include the pool/ directory in your new packages? the 13 MB is exactly the pastebin I put there before between desktop and netbook (I think it's the same for amd64 as the size is similarly the same)
<pitti> I compared maverick alternates
<pitti> they only have pool/, by and large
<didrocks> ok, dunno on alternates, just looked at live
<pitti> the rest seems to be package growth
<didrocks> well, 13 MB is something…
<pitti> didrocks: but why do you think those are new?
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-1/maverick-desktop-i386.list
<pitti> the seeds didn't change at all wrt. ship*
<didrocks> pitti: I'm not telling they are new, I just made a diff to understand why the maverick desktop image and the netbook one were so different size speaking (as the diff to the manifest was just showing not so many differences)
<didrocks> pitti: that's where I saw that pool/ is taken much space on netbook (and I guess it should be the same on amd64 image as the size are relatively equivalent)
<didrocks> pitti: I don't say it's not things we didn't ship in previous release, just to understand the size difference between images
<pitti> right, but they don't contribute to the growth if we already shipped them in a1
<pitti> it's by and large build-essential and some drivers which we put into ship
<didrocks> right, (I'm not sure all were shipped in a1), but still the size difference is big
<didrocks> maybe, we should diff the manifest between A1 and now? (if it's possible) to see if new packages were taken to main unexpectadely?
<pitti> that's what I'm currently doing
<pitti> I already compared the .list files for alternates
<pitti> looking at .manifest diff for desktops now
<pitti> but it's by and large the same set of changes
<pitti> something just got radically bigger
<didrocks> hum :/
<didrocks> pitti: we don't have a manifest-like file with package size I guess, isn't?
<pitti> I'm currently investigating this
<didrocks> would be a nice addition :)
<pitti> didrocks: wrote a script now -- http://pastebin.com/Jzt2EgDq
<pitti> it's by and large build-essential and some drivers which we put into ship oops, and now with correct total added size: http://pastebin.com/3MU8aQm6
<didrocks> pitti: much more sofisticated than the one I wrote some month ago (but lost in /tmp I think)
<pitti> so this does confirm the 6 MB of added packages
<didrocks> pitti: I don't get why "Added packages" make that difference
<pitti> didrocks: mostly new kernel
<pitti> it's not clever enough to consider old/new kernel ABI as "changed"
<didrocks> pitti: if I try to add them manually, the size is approx 52-53 mB
<didrocks> MB
<didrocks> right
<pitti> didrocks: it says 52.7
<didrocks> TOTAL: +97.3 MB
<pitti> gnome-icon-theme (Δ 5.2 MB - 2.28.0-1ubuntu1: 3.6 MB   2.30.3-1ubuntu1: 8.8 MB)
<pitti> didrocks: use the second one; as I said, the first one had a bug
<pitti> so it seems gnome-icon-theme is responsible for almost half of the growth in changed packages
<didrocks> oh ok, sorry, miss that
<didrocks> yeah, that sounds good so
<pitti> so, gnome-icon-theme, samba/smbclient, and ghostscript
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: can I delegate investigations of those to you? ^
<seb128> pitti, there is not much to investigate but I can check on g-i-t
<pitti> I didn't think we should ship samba in the first place..
<pitti> seb128: that'd be great, merci
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> right samba seems to be an error
<seb128> ship: * samba  [amd64 i386] # for Windows filesharing and integration
<seb128> hum
<pitti> let's drop that
<pitti> this will already buy back 7.5 MB
<seb128> I'm puzzled
<seb128> I know we changed nautilus-share to install samba when trying to share something
<pitti> seb128: sure?
<seb128> but samba seems to be there for ages
<pitti> I mean, "yes we did, but how is that related"?
<pitti> it's in ship, not installed by default
<seb128> oh right
<pitti> hmm
<seb128> I'm getting confused
<seb128> so why is it on the CD?
<pitti> seb128: I only see it in netbook/ship, though, not in ubuntu
<pitti> it shouldn't be on the alternates
<pitti> but it is on lucid as well, hmm
<pitti> seb128: oh, sorry, misread
<pitti> of course it is in ship
<seb128> bah
<pitti> dropped
<pitti> in netbook and buuntu
<seb128> g-i-t we need somebody to work with upstream on that
<seb128> there is nothing obviously wrong
<pitti> seb128: icon number explosion?
<seb128> out of trash.svg taking 1.9meg zipped
<pitti> -EPARSE?
<seb128> or some other
<seb128> pitti, they have some svg icons taking 1, 2 or 3 meg each
<pitti> urgh
<pitti> those will take years to render
<seb128> they went through a redesign of most their icons previous cycle
<seb128> so they is no "drop that buggy file from the installed list" hack to do
<seb128> somebody who knows about icon should work with them to get reasonable icons
<seb128> vish, ^
<pitti> and it seems libanthy0 grew a new depends to anthy-common, which might be better suited as language-selector auto-install
<mclasen> heh, teach the unwashed upstream artists real icons
<pitti> seb128: and we are probably shipping replacements for all of those anyway in our own theme?
<mclasen> good luck with that
<seb128> pitti, I guess for most yes, but not everything
 * pitti looks at ghostscript; 0.8 to 2.8 MB seems quite ridiculous
<seb128> pitti, in fact those svg are sources, they built variants from it at runtime
<seb128> so it's not trivial "fix some icons"
<pitti> seb128: right, I'm saying perhaps we could get away with dropping the biggest 5 if we have replacements for them
<seb128> it's just the number of icons with their quality leading to it
<vish> pitti: hmm , why are we shipping the svg? [they are just one canvas files , not needed for install]
<vish> actually , 2.30 has reduced the number of icons . :s
<pitti> seb128: ^
<seb128> vish, we are not in fact I was starting from the source
<seb128> cf what said before reconnecting
<vish> thats odd , the stock icons are now not being shipped with g-i-t , so that reduces a huge number of icons
<seb128> vish, well the new gnome-icon-theme ships 6.5meg of 256x256 variants
<seb128> where the old one didn't
<vish> the 256 px is just a replacement for the scalable 48 svg icons
<seb128> let me investigate
<seb128> vish, well the scalable dir was made of svg and 9meg ziped to 1.5meg
<seb128> vish, the 256x256 dir is made of png files and 6.5meg zip to 6meg now
<seb128> pitti, ^
<ccheney> seb128, see your email for a message I sent you :-\
<vish> hmm , yeah , i was just looking at that.. :s
<seb128> ccheney, did I send an email?
<seb128> ccheney, oh, sorry, misread, checking emails
<ccheney> seb128, ok
<seb128> ccheney, ok, take care
<ccheney> seb128, thanks, hope to see you tomorrow :)
<seb128> right
<vish> 2.28 is 3.6M download but a 20M install , while 2.30 is a ~13M install and a 8.4M download
<vish>  not sure what can be done there..
<seb128> session restart brb
<seb128> re
<seb128> vish, pitti: right, I don't see any obvious change to win back space there in gnome-icon-theme
<pitti> seb128: except dropping icons which we duplicate in our own theme, I figure?
<seb128> pitti, right, but it's like 35k each icon, it feels like a lot of reviewing to break non default ubuntu themes
<pitti> seb128: right, I just thought there were some really big ones
<pitti> 3 to 8 MB does seem a little fat
<seb128> in fact the one I spotted before are in the source and used to build other variants at build time
<seb128> pitti, read backlog, the changed the scalable svg set which was taking 9meg but compressing to 1.5meg to a 6.5meg png dir
<seb128> pitti, which compress to 6meg now
<seb128> "the changed" -> "they changed"
<pitti> seb128: what I don't understand is why it doesn't just ship the svgs as they are?
<seb128> vish, ^
<pitti> pre-producing all those, where we would not ever use 95% of those seems like a waste to me?
<vish> pitti: the svg earlier were just single 48px icons , now the svg are what is called a one canvas svg , where the svg has icons from all sizes 16-256
<vish> hence much larger and those svg cant be used
<pitti> I thought the point of SVGs was to be vector graphics and thus you can scale them to whatever you want?
<pitti> you certainly need some alternatives for the smaller sizes
<seb128> vish, we are talking about the 256x256 icons shipped now where there was scalable svg ones before
<seb128> vish, not about the source svg canvas
<seb128> vish, why replacing the scalable svg by those?
<vish> seb128: pitti: the problem was they different styles used , the libsvg couldnt render svg properly.  so they are shipping the 256 as png.
<vish> and they wanted to use one canvas , where all icons are in one file
<pitti> but we hardly ever use those
<pitti> 256x256, I mean
<vish> yup
<pitti> and they seem to take the most space
<vish> the 256px icons wont be used anywhere as far as i can tell , those icons will probably be used at sizes 128px max
<seb128> so why is there 6.5meg of those installed?
<seb128> can we just drop this directory?
<pitti> so we could perhaps drop all the 256 ones
<vish> you could, do that , only people will complain they dont have scalable icons
<pitti> we did not ship anything larger than 32x32 in lucid
<vish> 48px was the max
<vish> and there was the scalable folder with 48px svg too
<vish> pitti: seb128 : maybe we can drop a few folders?
<vish> like the /status
<pitti> or just all sizes > 64?
<vish> emotes
<seb128> I don't feel qualified to decide on this
<seb128> if those are there somebody somewhere decided they were bringing something I guess
<pitti> it just seems like spending an awful lot of disk space for a diminishing return
<pitti> people who like to scale their desktop icons to half the screen size or so
<seb128> well I can see use for > 48x48 icons in normal use
<seb128> ie compiz alt-tab switchers or similars
<seb128> not sure what gnome-do etc do there
<pitti> but that's why we have SVG
<vish> pitti: seb128: what can be alternately done is we can copy files from g-i-t to humanity[those which are missing] and drop g-i-t ;)
<seb128> we don't have the scalables in that version
<pitti> (also, we don't need all icons for those, just the app ones)
<pitti> vish: that sounds like some effort as well, though?
<seb128> pitti, there is no scalable dir in the new g-i-t
<pitti> seb128: right, and that's what I don't understand
<vish> pitti: yeah ..
<pitti> it's like a major step backwards
<vish> seb128: pitti: 256 is the new scalable folder
<seb128> but it's made of png not svg
<vish> previously the icons would be scaled upwards , now they are scaled down
<seb128> I though svg was scalable but I didn't know png was
<pitti> vish: I thought previously it would just render the svg at the requested size?
<pitti> seb128: well, any bitmap scales, just not very well :)
<seb128> why is scaling down a png better than scaling a svg?
<pitti> ^ in particular because the pngs were produced from those very SVGs
<vish> scaling is not the issue , the style that is used for the new icons is the problem , those svg dont get rendered properly during runtime
<vish> hence they are rendered as 256px png instead of 256px svg
<vish> buggy librsvg ;p
<pitti> but how do they render correctly at build time then?
<seb128> they don't "render" I guess
<vish> pitti: the new svg use a lot of blur and extra bling , that doesnt come out will with the librsvg.. for example take the places source svg , it will be rendered crappy
<vish> s/will/well
<pitti> seb128: I thought they are produced from the svgs?
<vish> if you try to view any of the source svg in EOG , you will notice the problems
<mclasen> they are rendered with inkscape
<seb128> pitti, hum, right, what vish and mclasen said
<pitti> seb128: so perhaps we could split out all the 128 and 256 sizes into an extra package for people who want it?
<vish> ex of problems: accessories-dictionary.svg , accessories-graphics.svg ,folders.svg
<seb128> I've difficulties to judge the impact and use of scalable icons but I guess they are useful
<kwwii> icons?
<vish> kwwii: yup , the new g-i-t is using up a lot of space :)
<mpt> kwwii, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456902/
<seb128> kwwii, basically the scalable svg dir which compress nicely has been tradded for a 256x256 png dir which doesn't
 * vish wonders how mpt is omnipresent ;)
<kwwii> seb128: I agree with the idea that if we have 128x128 SVGs we don't need 256x256
 * kwwii reads up
<kwwii> ahhh, if they are all one canvas files we'll need to do a bit of work (every time) to split them out
<vish> kwwii: now everything is one canvas
<kwwii> if we remove 256x256 we definitely need something scalable to replace it
<kwwii> seb128: sounds to me like you cannot remove the 256 without doing magic to the SVGs to get the right one out
<kwwii> in the long run, living with the size would be much easier :p
<pitti> kwwii: that's a rather cheap excuse, though
<pitti> we have to drop something else to make up for those 5 MBs, after all
<pitti> and I'm inclined to say that the advantage of this 150% space increase is not all that big
<kwwii> pitti: right, I understand the problem, but as I've said above, if we don't get a scalable icon large enough we cannot remove 256x256 of hand
<pitti> kwwii: right, understood
<pitti> kwwii: where are those actually used?
<vish>  you can probably drop actions , emblems , emotes , status folders , and save 3.1M , but then again there would always be problems somewhere ;p
<vish> the 256px sizes
<pitti> right, we wouldn't need them in those large sizes, just the app ones
<seb128> well not sure, those are scalable ones
<seb128> ie they go be used in ie 48x48 if there is no 48x48 variant
<seb128> or 96x96 or whatever
<desrt> fix rsvg? :)
<pitti> dropping 3 MB would help a bit already
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> hi
<pitti> desrt: ultimately this seems to be the right answer, yes
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> hi seb
<kwwii> pitti: anywhere, theoretically...usually ont the desktop and nautilus
<kwwii> s/ont/on
<seb128> kwwii, will, in practice would anybody notice if we drop those?
<pitti> we can try and see :)
<kwwii> seb128: depending on which icons, yes
<pitti> but a 256x256 emblem or action will hardly be missed IMHO
<kwwii> vish had a good suggestion for which ones to drop
<kwwii> pitti: exactly
<pitti> a picture of this size is hardly an "icon" any more in the first place
<kwwii> there are quite a few we can remove
<pitti> I only know the Alt+Tab switcher as an example of using such large pics
<kwwii> pitti: for people with vision problems, etc I doubt that
<kwwii> or large screens with high dpi
 * rickspencer3 time to set up the team meeting page
<rickspencer3> oops
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<seb128> rickspencer3, you are late for this ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128, be careful, I may decide I need to delegate this!
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * seb128 hides
<rickspencer3> jeez, not seeing the date in the clock applet is a serious pita
<seb128> rickspencer3, you made chrisccoulson leave!
<rickspencer3> hehe
<pitti> seb128: so, seems we have a plan here?
<rickspencer3> smart man
<seb128> pitti, right, will do that change
 * pitti hugs seb128
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I see you got to the meeting wiki first!
<rickspencer3> thanks dude
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I wasn't the first to be honest ;)
<didrocks> but you're welcome anyway
<rickspencer3> ah
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti was
<rickspencer3> well, you all did it wrong, I have to start over now
<rickspencer3> j/k
<didrocks> :p
<rickspencer3> tkamppeter, hi!
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3, hi
<seb128> didrocks, do you plan to update clutter to 1.2.8?
<seb128> didrocks, g-s build-depends on it...
<didrocks> seb128: argh, so close from A2? can we do that on Friday?
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't say "now", I was rather asking if we didn't update yet for a reason
<didrocks> seb128: well, most of the time, clutter update makes crying dx team. I was planning for jumping 1.3 next week when alf__'s branch will be fixed with egl backend
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look at the samba difference then
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<mpt> mvo, hi, it's been four months and we haven't heard anything from the Edubuntu folks about X-AppInstall-AlwaysOnTop
<mpt> Shall we drop it, and invite them to ask us to design something better if they want it again later?
<pitti> seb128: hm, both samba-common-bin and smbclient debdiffs are empty, the executables themselves just grew in the new version; I guess we have to live with that
<mvo> mpt: downgrade to medium or even low
<mvo> mpt: yes, thanks for following up on that
<cassidy> kenvandine_, hi! Just to let you know that Empathy 2.31.4 that I released today should have all the needed bits to turn the indicator applet to an Approver
<jcastro> seb128: who is assigned to do dailies for shell? and what milestone are you thinking about doing that?
<seb128> cassidy, he's on holidays this week
<seb128> jcastro, I've the work item and alpha3
<cassidy> seb128, ah ok. I'll ping him next week then
<seb128> cassidy, but thanks, once we get d-conf and tp-logger tested and in main I guess we will update
<cassidy> cool
<cassidy> seb128, we are the first main package who switched to d-conf?
<seb128> cassidy, yes
<seb128> cassidy, or maybe gnome-games did, but I doubt many users care about settings there
<seb128> vish, kwwii: do we need scalable categories icons?
<vish> seb128: its sometimes used in the -shell or in certain control-center-like apps [tweak ui?] or something.. safer to leave it in
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> seb128, chrisccoulson can you guys provide some information about where the FF update stands at the team meeting today?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, sure
<rickspencer3> thanks chrisccoulson
<seb128> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm beginning to dislike epiphany ;)
<seb128> lol
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what an epiphany :)
 * micahg hides
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> what is the maximum number of characters i can put in to the IRC channel at any one time (without my sentences being truncated)?
<chrisccoulson> i'm just preparing some meeting notes
<seb128> chrisccoulson: dunno, I usually try to 80 chars line wrapping
<seb128> it over some hundred chars though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson you can always remove all doubt by using pastebin
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i might do that, as I'll probably end up flooding the channgel ;)
<chrisccoulson> s/channgel/channel/
<rickspencer3> if you do that, seb will have to kick you
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, chrisccoulson, chrisccoulson_, didrocks, Riddell, tkamppeter, tremolux, everybody team meeting in 1 minute?
<tremolux> you bet
<ArneGoetje> o/
<didrocks> o/
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-29
<seb128> hey
<rickspencer3> alright, I'm going to kick it off, then seb128 is going to drive the rest of the agenda while I lurk
<rickspencer3> so, first, there are no open issues from last week
<rickspencer3> yeah!
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> oops
 * rickspencer3 adds mozilla update to agenda
<rickspencer3> alright, so next was ...
<rickspencer3> rickspencer3 availability
<rickspencer3> just an fyi ...
<rickspencer3> I'll be traveling this Thursday and Friday, so pretty much unreachable until Friday afternoon Eurotime
<rickspencer3> but I will be slammed with day 1 jet lag :/
<pitti> safe travels!
<rickspencer3> following 2 weeks, I will be based in Holland
<rickspencer3> so some time shifting in terms of when we can talk, etc...
<rickspencer3> (thanks pitti)
<rickspencer3> then I'll see you all in Prague!!!
<rickspencer3> in the meantime, please please please, feel free to ping me or reach out whenever you need anything
<rickspencer3> ok ...
<rickspencer3> seb128, can you rock the agenda from here?
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> hey everybody
<seb128> ok, so kenvandine_ is on holidays
<seb128> so I guess that means no partner update this week
<seb128> I can tell you that appmenu landed in UNE on time for a2
<seb128> the new version has some crash issue though being investigated right now
<seb128> so let's move on to next updates
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update?
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> hey tkamppeter
<seb128> oh, seems no kubuntu update...
<seb128> didrocks, UNE update? ;-)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so, UNE got places
<seb128> \o/
<didrocks> you can enjoy files and applications place now on UNE to browse recent files and be able to launch applications
<tremolux> coolness!
<didrocks> that means the infamous nautilus /usr/share/applications launcher has been moved
<didrocks> all is seeded by default in UNE (as well as the appmenu bar)
<didrocks> so please, feel free to test A2 image
<didrocks> nothing special in addition to that, zeitgeist is used as a backend for people not knowing it
<didrocks> I think that's for my part
<didrocks> (no no, really, nothing more :-))
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> great work to you and to the unity team
<seb128> I've been told Riddell is ready now ;-)
<seb128> Riddell, hey
<Riddell> hi
<seb128> Riddell, kubuntu update? ;-)
<Riddell>  - new kubuntu council voted in, me, ScottK, neversfelde
<Riddell>  - KDE SC 4.5 RC uploaded and compiled (except on arm, still going there)
<Riddell>  - alpha 2 testing about to begin
<Riddell>  - me and agateau and ncommander are at akademy next week
<Riddell> oh and 4.4.5 is about to be released by upstream, kubuntu ninjas have it ready in a PPA
<seb128> nice
<seb128> thanks for contributing to hijack the buildds after the firefox security builds yesterday :p
<seb128> and enjoy akademy
<seb128> where is it this year?
<Riddell> Finland, 'the country where I want to be'
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Riddell, thanks ;-)
<Riddell> 24 hours of sunlight, no sleep for the whole week
<seb128> sounds like fun indeed!
<seb128> ok, moving on
<seb128> tremolux, hi
<tremolux> hi  :)
<seb128> tremolux, software-center update? ;-)
<tremolux> yep
<tremolux> Buy Something: Excellent progress this week by mvo and Michael Nelson on Software Center Agent API and implementation
<tremolux> Software Center Agent stub implementation is done, mvo is using it for development
<tremolux> mvo has branches in-progress for ubuntu-sso login and a webkit implementation begun for "I want to buy X"
<tremolux> UI Enhancements: Single-pane department screen done, alpha-2 targeted items complete
<tremolux> New Apps: RT ticket filed for new archive and sync, development continues using app-review-board PPA
<tremolux> (more) details on the wiki  ;)
<seb128> nice summary
<seb128> I see a new s-c has been uploaded today I need to update and try that ;-)
<tremolux> yes, please!
<tremolux> I think it's got lots of good stuff, please try it if you can
<seb128> tremolux, great work from you and mvo and others, keep rocking!
<seb128> tremolux, thanks
<tremolux> seb128: thanks a lot  :)
<seb128> ok, that's not on the meeting agenda now, but...
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hey ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ready to give an update on the firefox security update?
 * mvo hugs tremolux
 * tremolux hugs mvo
<chrisccoulson> i am. there's quite a lot of text, so i put the notes on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/456952/ for people to read
<chrisccoulson> but, basically, we plan to do the hardy and lucid release today
<seb128> oh, indeed
<seb128> chrisccoulson: nice summary
<seb128> what is "TCK" in that context exactly?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for the heads-up, and wading through all of this
<pitti> seb128: test suite
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the TCK is the java test suite
<pitti> "test and certification kit" or so?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: great work as pitti said
<chrisccoulson> i'm told it takes a long time to run ;)
<seb128> quite challenging to go through all those changes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, something like that
<chrisccoulson> so, hopefully it all goes smoothly :)
<seb128> thanks chrisccoulson
<seb128> let us know if you some help for remaining tasks or testing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<pitti> out of interest, how much will we still need xulrunner in maverick?
<seb128> ok, let's keep moving on
<pitti> (in terms of yelp, epiphany, etc.)
<seb128> in GNOME none I guess
<pitti> (I'm asking because of UNE and chromium by default)
<seb128> but desktopcouch needs it
<pitti> but we know its upstream :)
<seb128> or some part of it at least
<chrisccoulson> pitti - for UNE, it's just yelp and desktop-couch
<seb128> there is a work item in that spec to split xurlunner packaging
<chrisccoulson> but desktop-couch only needs spidermonkey
<pitti> is there no help for yelp/webkit?
<pitti> s/help/hope/
<seb128> current yelp git uses webkit
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yelp 3.0 will be webkit based, but will probably require gtk3 ;)
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> I think we will switch to it this cycle
<chrisccoulson> i've not kept up-to-date with that though
<seb128> chrisccoulson: I think we will get some selected updates and get those to work on gtk2
<seb128> this one being on that list
<pitti> ah, we won't ship gtk3 by default?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, we will need to get yelp done else chromium doesn't fit on the CD
<chrisccoulson> (or i wouldn't expect it to fit)
<pitti> ah, we have -20 MB left, no problem
<seb128> pitti, no, we don't have gtk3 yet and we will need gtk3 variants for all gtk libraries, themes, etc
<pitti> seb128: right, makes sense; thanks
<desrt> dconf on the CD yet?
<seb128> pitti, having 2 gtk stacks on the CD will be challenging
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> aw :(
<seb128> desrt, it's getting tricky because we don't want gtk3 on the CD so we are not doing lot of GNOME updates
<desrt> understood
<seb128> ok, moving on
<desrt> can't say i blame you
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, we got empathy updated though so it will bring d-conf on the CD likely next week
<desrt> scary.
<seb128> desrt, it's one of those selected software we will make work on gtk2 for this cycle because we think it's worth the effort and upstream is wanting to make things easy if they can
<seb128> ok, really move on
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-2.html
<seb128> we have alpha2 getting really close now
<seb128> seems we are in shape
<seb128> let's quickly review remaining work items and decide on what to do with those
<seb128> ArneGoetje, hey
<seb128> you still have 2 workitems on that list
<seb128> ArneGoetje, do you think you will get them done in the next 2 days or should we move those to a3?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: consider them moved to a3, they are not that important
<seb128> ArneGoetje, can you update the spec and move them in the whiteboard? thanks
<ArneGoetje> seb128: but I hope I will get them done sooner
<seb128> ok
<ArneGoetje> seb128: sure
<seb128> well if they are not done by thursday please move those
<seb128> they don't require any archive change so you still have some time before a2
<seb128> ArneGoetje, thanks
<seb128> bryce_, hi, not sure if you are around?
<bryce_> I am
<seb128> bryce_, you still have one a2 workitem, will you get to it? should it be moved to a3?
<bryce_> seb128, what is it?
<seb128> bryce_, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-video-bugs-in-the-kms-world
<seb128> report for each driver
<bryce_> oh yeah, that can be bumped.  it's sort of wishlist priority anyway
<seb128> ok, should we move that to a3 then?
<bryce_> yeah
<seb128> bryce_, moved to a3, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<seb128> didrocks, you still have 2 quickly workitems for a2
<didrocks> yeah, the 2 quickly WI can be move for a3. I'm discussing with launchpad about how to avoid faking a browser
<seb128> I guess you still have some day to get an upload in if you want since quickly is not on the default install
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> but discussions… take time :)
<seb128> didrocks, can you update the whiteboard to reflect that?
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> so that covers the wis for that meeting
<seb128> next is http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team-maverick-alpha-3.html
<seb128> we did settle on targetting around the same number of workitems we get done this iteration
<seb128> which should be around 79-80 right now
<seb128> please try to make sure your workitems are in shape before alpha2 is released
<seb128> since the alpha3 trend will start after alpha2
<seb128> try targetting around the same number of items you got done this iteration
<seb128> with maybe some modulation depending of how much side work you had or think you will have
<seb128> ie chrisccoulson was busy full time with firefox but will probably be able to get some work items done for the next iteration
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't wait to actually start working on maverick ;)
<seb128> if you have workload issues or questions feel free to ping me or rick
<seb128> seems right now we are a bit over the count we should have
<seb128> though chrisccoulson count as an extra member compared to a2
<seb128> so maybe let's try to drop some items so we are on shape and have a list of things we can deliver for a3
<seb128>  
<seb128> I think that's it from me
<seb128> any comment, update?
<seb128> question?
<didrocks> nothing for me :)
<seb128> ok, seems not
<pitti> oh, hang on
<seb128> or yes
<pitti> do we have major new features which we should mention in the tech notes for a2?
<seb128> hum,unity?
<seb128> appmenu
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<pitti> right, those two deserve a paragraph at least
<seb128> "The GNOME base platform has been updated to the current 2.31 versions."
<seb128> no it hasn't ;-)
<seb128> oh, platform
<seb128> ignore me
<seb128> but yeah, we should get things on that
<seb128> tremolux, mvo: maybe you guys could put some of the s-c changes there is there is anything you think are worth mentioning?
<seb128> like the history log of installed packages (I like it) ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, can you get UNE changes there? unity and appmenu at least?
<didrocks> seb128: sure, we already have this kind of modification somewhere, maybe just copy and paste will do it
<didrocks> seb128: I'll do it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> ok
<tremolux> seb128: hmm, let me think about it and also see what mvo thinks; I think the big changes are still in-progress and are not available as yet
<pitti> much appreciated
<pitti> Colin and I can clean up the language etc., but getting the facts there would be great
<seb128> pitti, thanks for raising that topic ;-)
<seb128> anything else?
<tremolux> seb128: oh yes, the history log is a good one  :)
<seb128> tremolux, ;-)
<seb128> ok, seems we are done, let's wrap up
<seb128> thanks everybody
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<pitti> thanks all
<tremolux> thanks everybody, good day all
<didrocks> thanks everyone
<rickspencer3> thanks everyone
<rickspencer3> thanks to pitti for coming back to help us release A2!!!
<jono> oi oi
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson seb128, jono was suggesting that perhaps a quick update to @u-devel regarding firefox update might be appreciated by the community
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<rickspencer3> too busy shipping I guess
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, yeah, possibly.
<chrisccoulson> although, the update will be announced in the usual manner for security updates
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand is already working on publishing hardy
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, seb128 just a thought, I leave the decision in your hands
<rickspencer3> thanks jono
 * rickspencer3 lunch -> break time
<rickspencer3> bbiab
<chrisccoulson> is there a procedure in place for community members to escalate any issues from the update?
<chrisccoulson> (not that i'm expecting there to be any)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson filing bugs?
<jono> np :)
<rickspencer3> I would suggest that you prepare to watch the bug tracker quite closely starting when the release goes out
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i was thinking more along the lines of "if there is a serious regression and i'm asleep", or something like that ;)
<rickspencer3> perhaps we can hand off to someone like robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson ah
<chrisccoulson> although i'm sure that situation won't arise ;)
 * rickspencer3 looks for link
<geser> chrisccoulson: expect the unexpected :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson; I can watch for stuff tonight :)
<chrisccoulson> and releasing with a few days to the weekend makes it quite likely that i'll be able to catch issues anyway
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson https://wiki.canonical.com/HumanResources/Misc/DealingWithCrisis?action=show&redirect=DealingWithCrisis
<chrisccoulson> do you have my cell-phone number? (just in case anything bad happens)
<rickspencer3> so, pie in the sky, dreamy stuff
<rickspencer3> ...
<rickspencer3> I wish we have the chromium system where only a few of the users got the initial update
<rickspencer3> and then a few more, etc...
<rickspencer3> so that if there are problems with an update, they are not so widespread
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would be nice to have that
<rickspencer3> okay, really stepping away this time
<chrisccoulson> although, staging the updates should already be able to give that (on an opt-in basis)
<chrisccoulson> we just don't get enough people opting in ;)
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.6.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<aganice> hey, what's the best way to use gtk from the git repositories under ubuntu?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: congrats!
<desrt> aganice: most would say jhbuild
<aganice> i'm having dh_movelist trouble when i try to debuild glib: http://pastebin.com/7xNdhjGf
<aganice> thanks
<desrt> aganice: if you don't want to go through the jhbuild motions it's also reasonably easy to accomplish what you are trying to do by hand
<desrt> since i think probably you just want to install glib and gtk, right?
<aganice> desrt, so far, but jhbuild seems like a reasonable way to go about it since i'll likely need more.
<aganice> desrt, is make/make install an appropriate way to go under a debian-based system? is that what you mean by "by hand"?
<desrt> aganice: it's not exactly that simple...
<vish> awe: hi , for Bug #383404 , there is a small patch which fixes the problem , could you check it out?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 383404 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "networkmanager passive notification wording needs to be changed (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383404
<desrt> the first thing you need to consider is where you want to install it
<desrt> a standard 'configure/make/make install' will put it in /usr/local which means that your possibly-hacked-up version of gtk will be what your system uses
<desrt> so if you mess something up, your entire system is more or less bricked
<desrt> for this reason people tend to put it somewhere else like in /opt or just under your home directory...
<desrt> i use /home/desrt/local for example
 * mclasen always installs to /usr ...
<desrt> mclasen is hardcore :)
<aganice> mclasen, i imagine i'm more likely to break everything with my changes than you are :p
<desrt> aganice: the disadvantage of putting it somewhere other than /usr or /usr/local is that there are about half a dozen environment variables that you need to setup in order for stuff to be able to 'find' the new versions you installed
<aganice> but i'm working on backed up vms to limit cross-contamination of hacks
<desrt> oh.  nice.
<desrt> /usr/local may be the easiest thing for you, then
<aganice> yup
<desrt> ya.  so just checkout glib
<desrt> ./autogen.sh   make   make install
<desrt> then do the same for gtk
<desrt> then you're good to go
<aganice> excellent, thanks
<desrt> it may be a good idea to 'sudo apt-get build-dep gtk+2.0'
<desrt> since probably your system misses some of the other libraries you need
<desrt> and on top of that you may find that you need automake, gtk-doc-tools, libtool, etc
<desrt> should be reasonably easy to figure out, though
<desrt> mclasen: gtk+ doesn't currnetly have any bleeding-edge dependencies except glib, right?
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstalli
<mclasen> it just grew  a cairo 1.9.10 dep
<Z-RAY_> ng of the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<aganice> desrt, mclasen: got those, thank you very much for the help!
<desrt> no prob
<hggdh> Z-RAY_: why are you spamming all channels?
<vish> hggdh: Z-RAY_  has been set to -q  so he cant reply :D
<hggdh> oh, good, thanks vish
<vish> or is that +q ..
<ayan> does anyone know if lp bug 548652 is still a problem?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548652 in fedora (and 3 other projects) "menu mouse-scrolling broken, when themes enable gtk-auto-mnemonics (affects: 36) (dups: 8) (heat: 219)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548652
<ayan> i can't reproduce it.
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<tremolux> hi TheMuso  :)
<TheMuso> /c/c
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-06-30
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell, RAOF ...
<rickspencer3> I know, I know
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> hey
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell, RAOF for what it's worth, I added the irc log to the meeting page
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-29
<TheMuso> thanks
<rickspencer3> and to answer your question, yes I feel very guilty about doing a crappy job with the Eastern edition the last few weeks
<RAOF> Ta
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, you activity report added to the wiki would be appreciated
<robert_ancell> done
<rickspencer3> thanks dude
<rickspencer3> did you guys see chrisccoulson's mozilla update?
<RAOF> Yup.
<TheMuso> yeah
<rickspencer3> so, any word?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso, robert_ancell can  you guys keep an eye on mozilla bugs and make sure there are no world-melting issues that spring up while Europe sleeps?
<robert_ancell> reading it now...
<RAOF> Yeah, can do.
<rickspencer3> you can follow the crisis response on the canonical wiki if something seems more that a bug fix
<TheMuso> Yeah I'll do what I can
<robert_ancell> +1
<rickspencer3> thanks getns
<rickspencer3> gents, even
<rickspencer3> so, A3 this week!
<robert_ancell> yay!
<ogra> wasnt that last week ?
 * RAOF suspects rickspencer3 means A2.  At least, I certainly hope so!
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> yes of course
<rickspencer3> A2
<rickspencer3> so starting A3 this week though!
<RAOF> Yup.
<TheMuso> yeah
<ogra> RAOF, you never know, he also belives europe sleeps :)
<RAOF> ogra: I'd be a bit concerned that a month or so's development had entirely passed me by, though :)
<ogra> heh
<chrisccoulson> wow, some people are actually still using firefox 2?
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<micahg> pitti: does people with firefox-2 installed in Hardy and can't update to Firefox 3.6.6 count as a critical bug to ring alarms for or just needs an update later today?
<pitti> micahg: what does "can't update" mean?
<pitti> apt-get holding back packages?
<pitti> or "after the upgrade their system is broken"?
<micahg> pitti: no, the update fails... bug 600022
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600022 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 1 other project) "package firefox 3.0.19 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/bug/firefox/presubj', which is also in package firefox-2 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600022
<pitti> micahg: urgh; it's certainly something that we need to fix today
<micahg> pitti: yes, but should I wake up chris for this?  I was thinking not since the number of installs for firefox-2 should be minimal
<pitti> micahg: I'd think it requires quite some more people, since this would need to -security, right?
<micahg> pitti: oh right, yes, he did tell me about that...so my guess would be that's a no then?
<pitti> oh, it's still quite an important bug
<micahg> pitti: of course, but is it a wake people in the middle of the night bug?
<pitti> not sure whether it's important enough to block it from the mirrors
<pitti> micahg: does firefox start up after the failed upgrade? i. e. does it really depend on the postinst bits?
<pitti> oh, hang on, dpkg would just roll back to the previous version, wouldn't it?
<pitti> so it should still actually work
<pitti> so as long as you have a working firefox, we can wait half a day for the security team to wake up, I think
 * micahg should probably test in a VM
<pitti> so the fix would be adding a simple Replaces: firefox-2, AFAICS?
<pitti> or just drop the bug script, we don't use it anyway
<micahg> pitti: well, I was debating that, I was thinking Breaks w/out Replaces since some people on Hardy use firefox-2 for custom apps
<pitti> micahg: but then you couldn't install them in parallel any more
<pitti> I don't think it's a good idea to suddenly force firefox-2 uninstallation within a stable upgrade
<micahg> pitti: true, so I wasn't sure
<pitti> the replaces would just overwrite the bug file, and otherwise leave firefox-2 alone
<micahg> pitti: oh, I didn't know that, that sounds better :)
 * micahg needs to read the manual again for control
<pitti> replaces: silently overwrites files; conflicts or breaks force the other package to get uninstalled
<micahg> pitti: firefox 2 works, firefox 3 (default doesn't and the icon is gone from the panel since the -branding package can't install)
<pitti> micahg: you mean you are trying to install firefox-3, not upgrade it?
<pitti> I thought the scenario was that you already have the old firefox-3 and branding packages installed and the upgrade fails?
<micahg> pitti: no, firefox (firefox 3) won't upgrade and won't work after the install failure, but the secondary firefox-2 will
<pitti> argh
<pitti> I thought dpkg would just roll back to the previous version on an upgrade failure
<micahg> there's a dpkg security update I didn't apply but I don't think it'll fix that
<pitti> no, it won't
<pitti> I'm still puzzled
<pitti> micahg: what does dpkg -s say about firefox-3.0 and -branding? do you have the old package or the new package installed?
<pitti> it's probably unconfigured
<micahg> pitti: firefox is installed, firefox-branding is not installed, firefox-gnome-support is unpacked
<pitti> micahg: oh, the old firefox 3 didn't have a branding package?
<micahg> oh, it seems we goofed :( should not have added abrowser to hardy...
<micahg> pitti: I think it was in intrepid we started with the alternative branding
<pitti> ah, so it fails the install before it unpacks -branding?
<micahg> pitti: I think so
<pitti> right, then we are doomed
<pitti> I think I'll ask IS to block the update for now
<micahg> pitti: k, should I call chris?
<micahg> he should be up in a couple hours anyways
<pitti> micahg: if you can, would be better
<micahg> pitti: k, will do
<pitti> micahg: oh, wait
<pitti> micahg: no, the critical path is the security team
<pitti> preparing an update should be easy, it's just adding a replaces
<pitti> but we need to get it uploaded and published, which I think needs the security team
<micahg> pitti: yeah, well, asac, chris, or the security team can upload and build, publishing is security only
<micahg> pitti: we have the security PPA :)
<pitti> ah, right
<pitti> micahg: ok, please call him then
<pitti> I think I can do the package copy as well
<pitti> or any archive admin really
<pitti> I just can't upload anything to security
<pitti> micahg: thanks; I'll prod IS for blacklisting and create an incident report
<micahg> pitti: k, will do
<pitti> micahg: ok, I checked the "crisis" guidelines
<pitti> I think "high" bug priority matches here, affects a small portion of the user base
<micahg> pitti: k, I left a message, I'll try again in a couple minutes if I don't get a call back or see him
<pitti> so, let's just push out the fix ASAP
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<pitti> micahg: thanks; can you upload to that PPA as well?
<micahg> bug 600022
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600022 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 1 other project) "package firefox 3.0.19 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/bug/firefox/presubj', which is also in package firefox-2 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600022
<pitti> chrisccoulson: good morning
<micahg> pitti: no, sorry
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> chrisccoulson: micahg and I discussed this, and since it breaks things pretty badly for the folks with firefox-2 installed, we should push out a fix ASAP
<pitti> chrisccoulson: simplest would be to add a Replaces: firefox-2
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i was thinking about it last night. i wasn't sure whether to just do that, or actually provide a transitional firefox-2 package to remove the old firefox-2 during the upgrade
<pitti> chrisccoulson: let's not
<chrisccoulson> i can't see any reason why anybody would still be using that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I know of some cases
<pitti> chrisccoulson: removing packages in an SRU is rather evil
<micahg> chrisccoulson: or rather at least one
<pitti> and if we want to do it, we should do it separately, in a few weeks, when the dust has settled
<pitti> for now, let's just push out a 100% safe fix
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so can you please add the replaces, upload to the security PPA, and the two of you give it a quick test? micah should still have his VM with the broken state
<pitti> and otherwise we just need to check for misbuilds, etc., i. e. that it still starts up
<pitti> I think I can publish it to the archive from the PPA, please ping me
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, can do. although i did start work this morning to move the conflicting files last night and add some logic to move the conffiles back to a non-conflicting location too
<chrisccoulson> but i had to go to bed at about 530 when i started to fall asleep ;)
<pitti> ouch
<chrisccoulson> so i've not tested it yet
<pitti> sorry about that
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there are conffile conflicts as well?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's the hard bit
<chrisccoulson> /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js is in both
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm going to have a quick shower and wake up a bit more
<pitti> hm, I have an /etc/firefox-3.0 here
<pitti> chrisccoulson: and I suppose the 3.6 firefox.js would rather break 2.0?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in that case an Conflicts:/Replaces: might be easier indeed
<pitti> to remove -2 during upgrade
<chrisccoulson> possibly, i haven't tested the effect on firefox-2
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking rather a transitional firefox-2 package provided by the new firefox source rather than a conflicts
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how much longer do you need me tonight?
<chrisccoulson> else update-manager offers partial upgrades
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you can get some rest if you like
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'm assuming you have a hardy VM from the testing?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's no problem
<chrisccoulson> right, i'll be back in 5 minutes or so
<micahg> pitti: is that ok then if chrisccoulson tests in his VM?
<pitti> micahg: absolutely; doesn't seem hard to reproduce
<pitti> micahg: thanks a lot, and sleep well!
<micahg> pitti: np, have a good day :)
<micahg> pitti: I just one question, is it too late regarding introducing the branding in hardy (i.e. we wouldn't roll that back now) that's my only unanswered question ATM?
<pitti> micahg: we could move it all back into firefox itself and make the branding/abrowser packages empty transitional packages
<pitti> but since we now need to support upgrades from the real branding/abrowser pacakges anyway, I'd rather do that as a separate step, or keep them
<pitti> so reverting back would only complicate the packaging chagnes now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: as for moving the conffiles, would firefox 2/3 even look into different folders? or does it need a code change?
<micahg> pitti: k, thanks, I'm off to bed then, good night
<micahg> s/night/morning :)
<baptistemm> firefox -p --> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/firefox-bin.pure.
<micahg> baptistemm: what release?
<baptistemm> micahg in lucid
<seb128> baptistemm, what in lucid?
<baptistemm> "firefox -p" --> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/firefox-bin.pure.
<baptistemm> hmmm, my bad -p wait an arg
<seb128> baptistemm, what that working before the update?
<baptistemm> I don't know I just needd to create a profile now
<seb128> why?
<baptistemm> because I needed a profile with specific parameters to test things. I was surprised that -p without args doesn't work, as It works on windows for instance, but this a real problem
<baptistemm> *this NOT a real problem
<pitti> baptistemm: perhaps you mean -P ?
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm, firefox -Profilemanager
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, up early today? checking how the firefox update went?
<pitti> I always use -P and that works fine; it gives me a dialog with a profile chooser
<pitti> seb128: bug 600022 ..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600022 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 1 other project) "package firefox 3.0.19 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/bug/firefox/presubj', which is also in package firefox-2 (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600022
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, we have 1 bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> due to firefox 2 ;)
<pitti> could be much worse, though :)
<seb128> pitti, urg, I checked recents bugs on firefox today but not on firefox-3.n
<seb128> pitti, right
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've been watching them, and that's the only issue so far
<chrisccoulson> we had 2 other non-bugs after the upgrade
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> (1 broken system due to ubuntuzilla and another broken firefox because the user hadn't restarted)
<chrisccoulson> the usual ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: did you stay up all night to watch those? or did you start your day early?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i stayed up most of the night and got up early
<seb128> urg
<pitti> after a 3 hours sleep you should probably crawl back into bed when this bug is sorted out
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson: great work in any case, and yeah you should get some time off after those settle
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;)
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti and seb128
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> didrocks, is there any reason the unity xsession desktop is not in unity itself?
<seb128> I did apt-get install unity yesterday
<seb128> which gives a working unity but not gdm session...
<didrocks> seb128: the gdm session is in the settings package as it was the case for n-l in lucid
<didrocks> xsession desktop file*
<seb128> didrocks, right, but users will install unity from software-center
<seb128> or apt-get install it
<seb128> shouldn't that give them a gdm session in some way?
<seb128> seems a broken experience from an user perspective right now
<didrocks> seb128: hum… I was thinking they want to install the ubuntu-netbook session
<seb128> ie I've read about unity and did apt-get install unity and though that was broken
<didrocks> seb128: a lot of people don't read the unity wiki page I setup. maybe we can put a recommend on the settings package, what do you think?
<seb128> let me think about it
<seb128> I just think it's broken that installing "unity" doesn't give you a way to use unity
<seb128> but yeah, if the session is in some une setting package you should recommends it
<didrocks> I agree with that, but most of people installed ubuntu-netbook previously and not netbook-launcher for instance
<seb128> or move the session to unity itself
<seb128> well I'm using Ubuntu desktop
<seb128> I just wanted to try unity
<seb128> I didn't want the full une experience
<seb128> ie I don't want my settings to be changed or whatever
<didrocks> the settings aren't changed, as it's a separate session
<mvo> didrocks: please check "lp:~mvo/softwware-center/plugin-support" that should give you a very basic starting point. I think we need to refine the API to make writing the plugins much simpler (instead of just dumping the SoftwareCenterApp class to the plugin as its done now). but it should b e a good enough to start :)
<didrocks> mvo: thanks a lot, I'll have a look later this morning and give you some feedbacks. Seems a good start :-)
<didrocks> mvo: btw, for the update-notifier change, I'll go with a thread calling g_spawn_sync() all script ordered, does that sound good?
<mvo> didrocks: u-n> I don't really mind as long as it works, I was thinking of a gtimeout but a thread should be fine given that no UI is touched
<didrocks> mvo: if we want to launch one script after another, we have to get a way to know the first child is stopped, is there something in g_spawn_async apart from getting the PID and monitor it?
<mvo> didrocks: just g_child_watch_add()
<didrocks> mvo: oh sweet, that will be handy, thanks
<seb128> pitti, oh about CD space, did you consider dropping tcl and tk from the CD?
<seb128> pitti, seems they are only a recommends for some printing binary from what I've seen the toher day
<seb128> other
<pitti> oh, easy to fix then?
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look
<pitti> tcl/tk 8.4 even..
<pitti> ugh, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.maverick/rdepends/tcl8.4/tcl8.4
<seb128> hum
<pitti> ah, foo2zjs recommends: tk8.4
<seb128> right
<pitti> the others should be fine indeed
<pitti> seb128: cheers! looking at that
<seb128> pitti, we also had the discussions about directfb some time ago
<seb128> pitti, libsdl is the only thing bringing it in the default install now that directfb backends have been dropped from the installer stack
<seb128> not sure how many people use libsdl directfb though
<seb128> I would assume almost nobody...
<pitti> seb128: right, in lucid it was cairo as well, but maverick got that fixed
<seb128> yes, that was part of having the gtk stack building a directfb backend for the d-i
<pitti> seb128: I think we shuold just declare it unsupported in Ubuntu; we never quite supported anything non-Xish
<seb128> but since d-i switched to x11 that got dropped
<seb128> pitti, that would win quite some CD space as well
<pitti> indeed
<pitti> foo2zjs uploaded
<seb128> pitti, rock on!
<seb128> didrocks, those gconf warnings are fixed in maverick for a week now
<seb128> didrocks, and I think lucid had those as well but gconf was not on trigger the same way in lucid so you don't notice them at every schemas installation
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, I didn't know that. Thanks for the headup, I'll comment on the bug report
<seb128> yw
<pitti> seb128: i. e. we can drop libsdl1.2debian-udeb?
<seb128> pitti, not sure; moving to #ubuntu-devel
<didrocks> mvo: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/update-notifier/async-scripts/ should do what you want
<mvo> didrocks: cool, I check it out
<didrocks> mvo: sorry, just fixing something, forgot to g_timeout the result :) will ping you again
<mvo> didrocks: please add a changelog entry with your name as well :) just for the credits, otherwise it looks fine, good work
<mvo> didrocks: I will merge after lunch when your change is in
<huats> morning
<didrocks> mvo: thanks, enjoy your lunch
<didrocks> morning huats
<didrocks> mvo: when you are back: pushed
<didrocks> pitti: should I directly edit  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview for alpha2 or is there a wiki page somewhere to prepare it?
<pitti> didrocks: no, that _is_ the preparation page :)
<pitti> didrocks: please go ahead
<pitti> didrocks: the final one will be on www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<didrocks> pitti: ok, doing it now, thanks :)
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: do you think I should take some time today to clean the UNE oversized image (removing langpack as well and part your changes made to the seed to the netbook one) or this is fine as most of user will use an usb stick?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'll have that fix ready shortly. the conffile handling is quite complicated to get right under all circumstances ;)
<didrocks> mvo: ok, just look at the code, sounds fine for now and that's a way to see to which class I'll need in the futur to see what should be exported to the API. Thanks :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: are there any known issues with the ff version in maverick? wen I start it it it gets crazy and goes to ~2gb virtual memory in safe-mode here
<chrisccoulson> mvo - asac mentioned something similar yesterday, but i'm not running maverick atm (i won't be until i've got the backports out of the way)
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, you will be the guinea pig
<chrisccoulson> so, there could be an issue
<mvo> chrisccoulson: ok, on my amd64 is pretty much usuable
<didrocks> mvo: heh, not sure I like the title to be honest :-)
<mvo> :)
<seb128> didrocks, hum, une still breaks you gnome session clock applet config does it?
<seb128> didrocks, I was wondering why I get not locations listed in my clock applet today
<didrocks> seb128: depends on what you tell about "break", if that's having two, right
<seb128> didrocks, breaks like in breaking something
<seb128> didrocks, like in used to work and doesn't now ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, the indicator you mean, yeah, it is feature-less
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm not using the UNE session today but my desktop one
<didrocks> ok, it shouldn't break anything
<seb128> but all the locations I configured in the gnome-applet clock applet are not listed
<didrocks> you don't have your locations?
<didrocks> hum…
<seb128> no
<mvo> chrisccoulson: that should read: "not much usable", sorry
<didrocks> seb128: I'm puzzled, all gconf key related to that are removed
<seb128> didn't you divert some keys between sessions to avoid conflicts? or avoid UNE changes to impact on the GNOME one?
<pitti> didrocks: it's not much of a blocker for alpha-2
<pitti> didrocks: but if you have time to do it, please do
<didrocks> seb128: no, I didn't divert anything, it was just an added gconf path for the UNE session only
<pitti> didrocks: it feels wrong to dump > 2.5 GB on the disk and call that "lightweight"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: indeed it is -- how do you do that, install in a separate path?
<seb128> didrocks, I know we had a similar issues during the sprint in paris when you renamed some applets in the UNE config
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but that part is moved away for ages. Let me check the settings
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother, I was just wondering if that was due to it
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I prefer to focus on other things if possible, so, let's focus on this for A3 to get reasonnable size with default apps change :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the complicated bit is that the conffile was already moving between 2 binary packages, and changed install location at the same time. the contents are also different and i've tried to handle the migration without showing the user a conffile prompt
<chrisccoulson> and now i have to add logic to move it back to the original location (but in the new binary package)
<chrisccoulson> without triggering a conffile prompt during the upgrade ;)
<didrocks> seb128: the issue in paris was only the UNE session to not have the location displayed as it was using a different applet. The trick was to have the same but lead to further complication and was removed in A3 for lucid IIRC
<chrisccoulson> i think i've nailed it now though, i just need to test all the upgrade combinations again to make sure it still works
<didrocks> seb128: just checked again gconf keys from UNE, I don't see anything related
<didrocks> so I would say it's not related for now
<seb128> didrocks, ok, dunno why those vanished then
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I don't have event notification integration as well, can be related to e-d-s or that's totally different for locations?
<seb128> didrocks, that's different
<didrocks> ok, bad try :)
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100630/
<pitti> yippie
<seb128> pitti, well done
<seb128> didrocks, ok, sorry for the noise, I remember now removing my clock applet rather than the appmenu one by error yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, I guess that's what cleaned the config
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, and cheating the applet name, you can maybe get them back, no?
<didrocks> seb128: the applet name should correspond IIRC, there is still some hope :-)
<didrocks> (of course, removing the applet can have removed all related configuration if you're not lucky)
<seb128> didrocks, it's not like adding location was hard, I had a bunch only, I was just wondering why they were not listd
<seb128> didrocks, but thanks ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, (it did clean the config, nothing in .gconf)
<didrocks> no worry :-)
<didrocks> ok :-)
<pitti> seb128: gtksourceview2 is newer in maverick than in lucid, but older than lucid-proposed, so I can't just copy the current lucid-proposed to maverick
<pitti> is it planned to get 2.10.4 into maverick soon? (or just sync from Debian or so?)
<seb128> pitti, I was planning to sync on debian whenever they update since we are in sync
<seb128> pitti, I can upload the lucid-proposed version there for now if you want though
<seb128> there = maverick
<pitti> oh, so we can just scribble over the maverick one?
<pitti> then I can try a package copy, too
<pitti> seb128: ah, seems that worked
<pitti> thanks for confirming
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<vish> tedg: hi , can we get suspend > sleep reworded ? Bug #540826 we missed this last cycle due to UIF
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 540826 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Rename "Suspend" to "Sleep" (affects: 5) (heat: 49)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540826
<tedg> vish, Probably not because we still can't translate modified documentation.
<vish> oh .. mpt^^
<seb128> vish, does it make such a difference? if that really makes sense why not arguing upstream for the change?
<vish> seb128: that doesnt need to be changed upstream. only in the session menu
<vish> and in the accompanying dialogue prompt
<vish> tedg: modified documentation of which?  looked like a change in the session menu was sufficient
<mclasen> if it does make it difference, it should be changed upstream...
<tedg> vish, I believe there were also changes required in gnome-panel and gnome-power-manager.  Perhaps gnome-session, but I don't remember.
<seb128> vish, it's not only the session menu, it should be consistent in gnome-session, gdm etc
<vish> hmm , then the bug is being filed in the wrong place.
<vish> rather has been filed in the wrong place
<lool> asac, ogra, didrocks: What's the plan WRT liblauncher-0.1?
<lool> asac, ogra, didrocks: Who is in charge of it, and who still cares for it?
<lool> (there is a FTBFS issue with a new Linaro toolchain which is fixed in newer versions of the lib, and I'd like to know whether I should care
<lool> (Hi BTW, i didn't take time to say hello!)
<didrocks> lool: I have no more dep on it, I think n-l-efl still needs it. I'm not sure to have the time and tests for enough maitainance. I still can help if needed
<didrocks> and hey ;)
<vish> mclasen: which is the right package for that to be sent upstream? -session / -power-manager?
<lool> ogra: Could you comment whether mobile teams still cares about n-l-efl?
<lool> ogra, didrocks: What about moving to newer liblaunchers?  too much work?
<lool> asac: do we care about n-l-efl?
<didrocks> lool: last time I tried for n-l is was working, but we have no maintainance on it too as the code is now on unity
<didrocks> in*
<didrocks> lool: this FTBFS should be easy to fix, I can give it a look, but don't rely on active maintenance :)
<lool> didrocks: It's trivial to fix, I wanted to chekc whether we should still invest in it
<didrocks> let's wait for asac and ogra's answers so :)
<pitti> didrocks: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20100630/
<pitti> happy testing :)
<pitti> 706 MB, it's not actually that bad
<didrocks> pitti: sweet, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, your size love did a lot, thanks!
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<lool> didrocks: is there a bzr branch for liblauncher-0.1 upstream?
 * pitti hugs back didrocks
<didrocks> lool: lp:~liblauncher-team/liblauncher/0.1
<lool> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<lool> didrocks: Do you know where autogen.sh comes from in this branch?  it doesn't support automake-1,11
<vish> seb128: hmm ,  that bug needs to be sent to gpm/gdm or which is the main package it needs to be sent to?
<didrocks> lool: really? I runned autogen.sh on lucid without any issue. I think it's one from GNOME. njpatel should be able to tell that ^ (liblauncher 0.1 autogen.sh)
<seb128> vish, not sure, either to be raised for discussion on desktop-devel-list of open as wishlist on those components and gnome-session I guess
<lool> didrocks: I only have automake-1.11, and it broke the script; I fixed it now
<lool> if there's another place to update, that would be lovely
<didrocks> lool: I'll check for other places. I'm still puzzled as I don't think I had other automake on my lucid box, but well, nice to know it's fixed :)
<vish>  oh noes! d-d-l :s
<slomo> seb128: now please sync/merge the new gstreamer uploads from debian/experimental ;) that's core/base 0.10.29.3-1, good 0.10.23.3-1, python 0.10.18.3-1 and ffmpeg 0.10.10.4-1
<seb128> slomo, ok, thanks
<seb128> pitti, ^ is there any CD build likely to be broken by uploads?
<seb128> ie should I delay those or not
<slomo> seb128: oh wait, good has ubuntu specific changes (the farsight stuff) :( then please merge this one...
<pitti> yes, the recent hplip upload just broke the netbook build
<pitti> we sorted it out, but please test stuff before, and make sure it doesn't change dependencies
<pitti> at least not add dependencies to non-main
<seb128> slomo, do you know if upstream ever plans to do a such change?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<slomo> seb128: base/good depends on orc now (in universe last time i checked...)
<slomo> seb128: well, yes. but i don't think someone is actively working on that
<seb128> slomo, ok, will probably do those changes after a2 then
<lool> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/liblauncher/0.1-lp-600207/+merge/28886
<slomo> seb128: you could ask Tester in #gstreamer, maybe he knows the plans
<lool> didrocks: note that there's a commit fixing automake-1.11 in there
<seb128> slomo, ok
<lool> didrocks: Do you think you could handle uploading after A2 of the fix as a patch to the package or something?
<lool> didrocks: I can prepare a debdiff if you like
<didrocks> lool: no need for a debdiff, I'll upload it after A2, merging now
<lool> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> lool: yw :)
<seb128> lool, did you get kicked out the upload keyring? ;-)
<seb128> lool, hey btw
<lool> seb128: hey there!
<lool> didrocks: I could prepare it in lp:ubuntu/liblauncher-0.1 if you like
<didrocks> seb128: wasn't you who I asked that? I clearly remember at last UDS to speak to other archive admins :-)
<didrocks> s/I//
<seb128> didrocks, asked what?
<seb128> didrocks, to have lool kicked out of the keyring? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: right :-)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> lool: as you wish, if you already have it there, that would be nice :-)
<lool> I dont but will do
<didrocks> thanks
<lool> no patch system though
<didrocks> yeah, we tend to release only for UNE component and avoid distro patch when we have the time
<didrocks> lool: will do a release, don't bother
<lool> It's ok, I'm taking the almost laziest option
<asac__> didrocks: lool: whats the question for nlefl?
<asac__> we dont care about great fallback and magic for linaro ... if thats what you ask
<asac__> (e.g. i dropped the une-launcher epsec from linaro user platforms list last night ... ubuntu arm or desktop have to pick that up)
<didrocks> asac__: it was about who is in charge of liblauncher 0.1
<asac__> didrocks: unity needs a newer version that would break efl?
<didrocks> asac__: unity doesn't depend on it anymore
<didrocks> pitti: hum, ubiquity isn't in netbook-settings, I should add it to the live session. Is there still time for a respin?
<asac> didrocks: why is there any action needed then?
<pitti> didrocks: sure
<lool> didrocks: pushed, if you hate me because of the changes, revert them  :-)
<didrocks> lool: heh, no worry :-) thanks
<lool> I dont know whether you used format 3.0 (quilt) yet, it's the first time I commit to bzr and it's kind of weird
<pitti> didrocks: does that mean "in the favourites"? or "nowhere at all"?
<didrocks> pitti: in the launcher, it should be in the application places, rebooted to test another thing
<asac__> can someone ping me one time please ;)
<lool> asac__: liblauncher-0.1 FTBFS, I fixed it but wondered whether that was actually useful
<asac__> thanks!!
<didrocks> pitti: is it just me or "Try Ubuntu Netbook" in ubiquity doesn't start any session and just hang? (did you already test it on the desktop?)
<asac__> lool: it was decided to keep efl in low prio maintenance mode
<asac__> to be reviewed if we find it to cause too much work
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't test it yet; currently installing ubuntu desktop amd64
<asac__> its still needed for ubuntu arm anyway
<asac__> lool: mterry is still in charge if there are issues that need an owner
<didrocks> pitti: oh wait, after 4 minutes it switched! Yeah for my netbook :)
<didrocks> pitti: it doesn't show up either in the application places as we don't have the "System" menu for now. So, yeah, I'm fixing it ASAP
<pitti> didrocks: thanks; that sounds fine for a respin, especially since we just have built the previous one, so not much left
<didrocks> (and having an empty Files place is weird :))
<pitti> didrocks: but smoketesting the current one is still appreciated, in case something else goes wrong
<didrocks> testing install first
<didrocks> right
<pitti> didrocks: booting here, too; right, seems that X crashes/restarts after the "try/install" choice dialog, but it comes up after some 30s
<pitti> wow, first time I see the new places/overlays
<pitti> niiice!
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for confirming :)
<didrocks> heh, yeah, they look nice!
<pitti> didrocks, kenvandine_: are the broken accelerators in the app menu a known bug?
<pitti> I see "_File" instead of "File" with the _ under the F
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's a known bug
<didrocks> pitti: also some matching doesn't work
<pitti> and if I open e. g. RB, I see the menu in both RB and the panel
<pitti> also known? or should I report?
<seb128> pitti, design decision
<pitti> huh?
<seb128> the appmenu is not working well enough to turn menu in the softwares off yet
<pitti> aah
<pitti> *phew*
<pitti> so, "Design decision as a temporary workaround" then?
<seb128> or you would have any menus for ie empathy
<seb128> or evolution
<seb128> pitti, right "decision to keep both until we are confident appmenu is working fine enough"
<pitti> ok; you gave me a little shock :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> sorry
<jcastro> pitti: it's for people to be able to confirm what the menu should like in the app and note how it's broken in the top thing
<didrocks> lool: confirmed, I had some issue with quilt format and full source package there too (extra files)
<pitti> didrocks: do the entries in the session menu work for you? it's completely dead for me
<pitti> actually, _all_ indicator menus are dead for me
<didrocks> pitti: finishing installing, will tell you then
<pitti> didrocks: in the live system
<didrocks> pitti: dead, like, "not opening" ?
<pitti> it opens, but the mouse doesn't select anything, and clicking doesn't work
<seb128> pitti, are you in the places view?
<pitti> no, normal desktop
<seb128> ie GNOME?
<didrocks> pitti: clicking works here (in unity)
<pitti> no, unity, but I see the desktop, no overlay
<didrocks> pitti: there is bug if you don't move the mouse though, the menu won't close
<seb128> pitti, use a launcher on the left and try again?
<pitti> fun, now it works again
<didrocks> and a focus issue
<pitti> something seems to trigger it and fix it again
<seb128> bug #596108
<didrocks> right, the focus issue, the current wokaround is what seb128 said
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596108 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Focus problems (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 335)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596108
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> ah, cheers
<pitti> "Desktop menus will go here" :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> what will be there actually? apps is already covered, and so is places
<pitti> will this get a system menu? (that would be a bit weird)
<didrocks> "Desktop menus will go here" ? where do you see that?
<seb128> didrocks, default menu on session start
<seb128> it's displayed as "Desktop"
<seb128> pitti, bug #596108
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596108 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Focus problems (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 335)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596108
<lool> didrocks: Ok, what were the issues?
<didrocks> seb128: oh, I never clicked on that one and then, as you can't have it back :) dunno about the answer though
<and471> tedg: are you free to help with some AppIndicator stuff?
<tedg> and471, I'm in another meeting, but I can respond slowly :)
<and471> tedg, thanks :-)
<seb128> and471, you might also want to use #ayatana for such topics
<seb128> tedg is on that channel as well
<and471> seb128, sure thing
<vish> and471: hey , for the update manager merge , probably setting mvo as the reviewer is better?
<mvo> and471: hi, what is the bugnumber/branch for tihs?
<and471> mvo: gimme a sec
<and471> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/386196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 386196 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "package synopsis/tagline/summary should be first, not package name (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Low,Triaged]
<and471> vish, mvo: Hi :-)
<mvo> thanks and471 (and hello to you as well :)
<and471> :)
<vish> and471: exams are over i guess? ;)
<and471> vish, are you mac_v?
<vish> and471: yup :)
<and471> vish, I thought so :-)
<ogra> didrocks, lool, n-l-efl is our default environment on arm
<ogra> lool, why was liblauncher ftbfs and did you test it (we're spinning A2 images and i really dont like to break our default desktop on omap)
<and471> vish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/artha/+bug/598478
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598478 in artha (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "artha doesn't do anything (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Invalid]
<and471> vish, as per my comment (and marking invalid) do you still see the behaviour?
<vish> and471: yeah , i'm able to reproduce it only in VM , but when i try to run from terminal in VM it doesnt give any output
<and471> vish, what did you use to install?
<and471> vish, apt-get?
<vish> and471: SC
<and471> vish, ah
<and471> vish, gimme a sec, I will try with software-center this time
<vish> cool
<seb128> didrocks, do you use any template or something for your mir bugs?
<seb128> didrocks, I noticed you often have a similar formatting for the description
<didrocks> seb128: hum no, I just copy and paste from one to another as I had a bunch of them TODO :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> yw
<lool> ogra: did I test it?  no
<lool> ogra: it was FTBFS due to a new warning -- it should probably also be fixed not to -Werror, but that's another story
<lool> ogra: I build tested, and could reproduce the issue and could confirm the fix
<ogra> lool, ah, thanks, yeah, it should definately not -Werror
<ogra> lool, i dont see it on the ftbfs list ??
<lool> ogra: It is there, i saw it earlier
<ogra> i wonder which list you look at then ... weird
<ogra> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/ definately doesnt have it
<asac> maybe because its fixed now?
<seb128> are
<ogra> asac, there was no upload
<seb128> arg
<seb128> some days I hate launchpad
<seb128> it just timeouted on my mir bug and dropped the description
<ogra> lool, where exactly did you see it ... i'm monitoring the ftbfs list every day, i'm sure i would have noticed it on there since its a core part of ubuntu-arm
<didrocks> pitti: I got twice an "error mounting file system" at boot (just having one lucid partition and a maverick one I manually partitionned to ext4 for /). You didn't experienced that I guess otherwise, you would have pushed the big red button already :-)
 * ogra is confused about fixes for soemthing thats not been broken
<asac> i dont see an upload by lool for liblauncher-0.1 either
 * asac has nothing against not existing fixes for something that isnt broken :-P
<didrocks> seb128: got a lot of crash with last clutter and unity, but pushing into the ppa so that you can at least work with it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> njpatel, ^
<ogra> asac, well, i wouldnt like uploads of a core component during the freeze
<ogra> asac, so its fine that there is no upload ... waht bothers me is that i dont even see the breakage
<asac> ogra: its a ghost ;)
<ogra> heh, yeah
<asac> i usually dont try to hunt those down until they become physical ;)
<ogra> hehe
<and471> vish, still works for me
<vish> and471: weird , I tried it in VirtualBox  [if it makes any difference]
<and471> vish, same here
<didrocks> pitti: again the same issue there, even in erasing the full disk with automatic partition. I'm wondering what happen and will try with the desktop CD now
<njpatel> didrocks, seb128: i think we'll take a closer look on qa day this friday, but if you can get it into a ppa, that would be awesome
<didrocks> njpatel: it's building in the desktop team ppa right now (~ubuntu-desktop)
<njpatel> didrocks, awesome,
<didrocks> mvo: is it possible to load plugin after the main interface to be built? for instance, adding menus and other stuff create some weird issues there :)
<didrocks> mvo: forget it, I suck :-) (but some placeholder can be good for plugins)
 * zyga just noticed improved sound menu!
<zyga> woot :D
<zyga> that's really really cool :D
<hyperair> O_o the sound menu's implemented already?
<fta> kenvandine_, i'm getting lots of complaints about gwibber on karmic (gwibber-service: Depends: python-libproxy (>= 0.3.1) but 0.2.3-0ubuntu5 is to be installed)
<seb128> fta, he's on holidays this week
<fta> kenvandine_, complaints from users
<fta> oh
<seb128> fta, whoever is doing gwibber backports should backport libproxy as well it seems
<fta> it's the daily gwibber ppa. i won't do it myself as i can't test it and it may break other stuff
<didrocks> pitti: ok, confirmed on desktop, and seeing your bug report about it
<lool> ogra: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<lool> asac: I didnt upload because it's A2 freeze and its in the images
<lool> doesn't need an upload
<seb128> didrocks, what do you confirm?
<didrocks> seb128: you can install A2, but not start it. bug #600244
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600244 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Maverick alpha-2] boot failure on "use entire disk" install (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600244
<seb128> ups
<didrocks> yeah, doesn't sound good
<jcastro> didrocks: do you happen to know what we need for the proper theme buttons for chromium for une?
<ogra> lool, weird, why is there so much discrepancy between their and our list
<jcastro> didrocks: dev release has them on the left, but they're the old style buttons, not the circles and the red thing
<didrocks> jcastro: I saw that fta is working on it, right?
<ogra> lool, hmm, i guess thats not pulling from LP
<ogra> (and doesnt have armel at all)
<jcastro> didrocks: that's the browser theme, I meant more the actual buttons on the title bar
<didrocks> jcastro: it impacted it as well, the actual buttons on the title bar from what I understood. If not, I will try to have a look EOW. In any case, I saw screenshots with the title bar, so should be feasable
<jcastro> didrocks: ok just curious
<jcastro> didrocks: because when you use their native thinger it saves a ton of vertical space
<didrocks> jcastro: the screenshots were from the bug report you pointed at, since the confusion is was all related
<jcastro> as opposed to the native toolbar
<didrocks> jcastro: in UNE, the title bar will be in the panel
<jcastro> oh is that for maverick?
<jcastro> ok, never mind me
<didrocks> jcastro: that's plan for it, hope we will get it :)
<didrocks> or it will be a regression from lucid where we had that
<seb128> slomo, hey
<seb128> slomo, I just sent a bug with debdiff to the glib bts to install the gsetting schemas register binary in libglib-bin
<seb128> slomo, with a trigger as well to register schemas
<seb128> would be nice if you could review it for the next upload
<seb128> re
<ogra> didrocks, hrm, could it be that there is no panel shipped anymore for the 2D session ?
<didrocks> ogra: the panel is still there, I kept it on purpose
<didrocks> ogra: you put the 2D session on n-l-efl as discussed at UDS?
<ogra> strange, it desnt get started
<ogra> i didnt do anything desktopish in maverick yet, thats all A3 stuff
<didrocks> ogra: hum, do you still have the "UNE 2D session" ?
<ogra> but i booted our preinstalled image for the first time now ... i get the launcher
<ogra> yes
<ogra> i picked that one
<didrocks> should be there, can you try the GNOME session as well?
<ogra> i doubt that will run in 256M without swap
<ogra> i'll do some more testing later, currently i need to debug some low level issues with the image, i just wanted to know if the panel is supposed to be there
<didrocks> argh, I was thinking you were trying from a non arm hardware too :)
<ogra> no, arm beagleboard
<ogra> the smallest thing we support
<ogra> luckily all other arm HW will have at least 512M
<didrocks> ok, it should be there, it's in the manifest in any case
<ogra> ok
<ogra> my images dont have a manifest ;)
<ogra> (they are preinstalled and resize themselves on first boot to full disk size)
<ogra> thats why i asked
<didrocks> UNE at least should have it :-)
<ogra> UNE wont run on that HW
<ogra> only 2D
<didrocks> ogra: I mean UNE as the UNE cd
<didrocks> ogra: so, with the 2D session
<ogra> ah
<ogra> hmm
<didrocks> gmpc 0.20.0 is great, but you can't order your music by clicking on column :/
 * ogra just notices its hard to log out without panel
<didrocks> ogra: gnome-session-save --logout is sooooo user friendly :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i think i just crashed the board anyway
<didrocks> that's the "quick shutdown mode" :-)
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<bcurtiswx3> nite didrocks
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<bcurtiswx3> anyone know what's supposed to happen with the green envelope notification if someone decided to hide their panel?
<seb128> nothing?
<seb128> or what do you mean?
<seb128> it still goes green
<bcurtiswx3> seb128: well with the panel hidden and the envelope goes green, and the user misses the bubble.. how will they see a new notification?
<seb128> how do they see notifications when there is a flashing notification area icon?
<seb128> note that you get a notify osd bubble when you receive a message or something
<bcurtiswx3> seb128: i'm referring to bug #600353
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600353 in empathy (Ubuntu) "no notifications shown when using indicator-applet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600353
<vish> bug #600000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600000 in hitchhiker (Debian) (and 1 other project) "missing dependency on Bazaar (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600000
<seb128> the bug description doesn't really reply to my question
<seb128> what happens in the notification area case when the notification area is on hidden bar?
<seb128> vish, ???
<vish> seb128: nah , i was surpried by ~350 bugs being filed withing a day :s
<vish> within*
<vish> seb128: i recall someone mentioning hitting 600000 just today noon and the bug# surprised me
<vish> sry
<seb128> no worry
<bcurtiswx3> seb128: you're getting at asking the user what happens when the bar is hidden since he doesn't say that.. thx :D
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-01
 * TheMuso starts to respond to the conversation in -devel, but decides not to. He won't listen.
<lifeless> which one
<TheMuso> About removing plymouth/upstart et al.
<ajmitch> some discussions are best left
<TheMuso> Agreed.
<lifeless> hmm, subject? I seem to be sparse on u-d mail
 * TheMuso is talking about #ubuntu-devel on IRC.
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> now it makes sense :)
<ajmitch> this is far from the first time he's visited :)
<TheMuso> Yeah I remember seeing him ask a questino the other day about removing upstart and going back to sysvinit.
<TheMuso> *question
<lifeless> oh wow
<RAOF> That doesn't seem like a winner :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
 * pitti goes to test the new netbook images
<didrocks> pitti: is the boot issue fixed?
<pitti> yes
<didrocks> great, I'll give it a try too this morning
<didrocks> pitti: is it just me, or there is no NotifyOSD in the live session?
<pitti> didrocks: right, it's notification-daemon for me in the netbook live session
<didrocks> pitti: did you test the desktop one or should I have a look ?
<pitti> I didn't test notifications there
<pitti> so please do
<didrocks> ok, syncing the image
<pitti> didrocks: hm, somehow this places thing is still a little unorganized; defaulting to "all applications", and defaulting to that empty view, etc.
<pitti> it's really hard to find the installer
<pitti> shouldn't there be some kind of "Favourites" somewhere?
<pitti> didrocks: "System" apps is empty, is that known?
<didrocks> pitti: right, it should default to "all applications" when there is no file in file applications
<didrocks> pitti: there is only in the launcher right now
<didrocks> yeah, it's known
<didrocks> then, there will be an additional places for most common tasks
<didrocks> like browsing, listening music, and so on…
<pitti> hm, I can't actually find it in "all apps" either?
<pitti> I thought that got fixed yesterday
<pitti> oh, in _that_ launcher, sorry
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I can only add it in the launcher (to be clear, let's call other "places") :)
<didrocks> or we will confuse until the end of times!
 * pitti apologizes for his bad terminology
<pitti> right, makes sense
<didrocks> pitti: for the fun part, try adding a lot of items in the launcher
<didrocks> pitti: you should see the "accorderon" effect
<didrocks> accordeon*
<pitti> doesn't take much; launch terminal, gedit, and eog, and I have it
<pitti> but it feels a bit weird when I expand it
<didrocks> yeah, I don't like the physics as well
<pitti> it doesn't autoscroll to the top again
<pitti> it just expands beyond the upper edge into the void
<didrocks> there are some bugs like that and the fact that the one you point isn't always the one is select after expand
<didrocks> but well, still WIP :-)
<didrocks> NotifyOSD works in the GNOME session
<pitti> so, netbook install works fine now
<pitti> boot looks a little weird, lots of text cursors and no plymouth
<pitti> but it works
<didrocks> same here
<didrocks> I've logged a bug for notify-osd and will add it to iso.qa
<robert_ancell> pitti, if I do a SRU for sane-backends will that automatically go to -proposed?  i.e. should I upload it, blog it so people do some testing and we decide only if it should go from -proposed to -updates?
<robert_ancell> seb128,  if I do a SRU for sane-backends will that automatically go to -proposed?  i.e. should I upload it, blog it so people do some testing and we decide only if it should go from -proposed to -updates?
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, you need to upload to "lucid-proposed"
<seb128> it will go in moderation queue, somebody from the sru team will review and accept it, then it will need to be verified and after one week without issue some archive admin will copy it to lucid-updates
<robert_ancell> seb128, I guess the question is "should I upload it, given it's not a small fix"
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it will sit in lucid-proposed for a while time to get testing
<seb128> but I guess that's ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, reading your reply to my email
<seb128> robert_ancell, the "I don't know what you are working on" was rather a "I don't know if you are up to take on other tasks or if you are busy enough" ;-)
<robert_ancell> heh
<seb128> robert_ancell, "I think we should get d-bus out there and used asap."
<seb128> you meant "d-conf"?
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> is LP *really* unreliable for you guys at the moment?  Most of my connections are stalling
<seb128> didn't try today
<didrocks> robert_ancell: kvalo told me it was quite fast for him this morning. I didn't get issues there
<seb128> robert_ancell, gtk3 and gtk2, right mclasen said he would not take any new feature in gtk2 because he doesn't want to encourage app writers to keep using it
<seb128> robert_ancell, there was some recent discussion on the gtk list about that
<robert_ancell> didrocks, it must be my isp.  real pita all day...
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know of debians plans regarding GTK3?
<seb128> robert_ancell, slomo started some work on it in their svn
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's basically the gtk2 packaging with a sed gtk2 -> gtk3
<seb128> speaking of him
<robert_ancell> seb128,  that's what I figured
<seb128> slomo, hey ;-)
<slomo> hi seb128
<seb128> slomo, did you or anybody continued work on getting gtk3 in debian?
<slomo> nope, but you might want to talk to bigon about the dconf package
<seb128> slomo, and did you read my ping yesterday or the bug report I filed about gsettings schemas trigger?
<seb128> slomo, why? is there an issue with it?
<slomo> yes, i'll add it with next upload
<seb128> thanks
<slomo> unless joss did it already ;)
<seb128> slomo, he said he would sponsor it to debian and added it to pkg-gnome
<slomo> no idea, but it might be incompatible with yours or something
<seb128> no, it's ours he added there
<slomo> ah it is your package? good :)
<seb128> with some cleaning
<bigon> you want me to upload d-conf today?
<bigon> or do we wait to see if we can resolve the name clash?
<bigon> first*
<seb128> bigon, what name clash?
<seb128> bigon, the source name "dconf"?
<bigon> yep
<seb128> I would prefer to see d-conf uploaded since some things will start depending on it including empathy
<seb128> is anybody trying to get the "dconf" game renamed in debian or dropped or something?
<bigon> fredp told me that robert_ancell already asked, if I'm not wrong
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ did you contact the debian dconf maintainer about the name clash?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<robert_ancell> seb128, bigon, I'm trying to think...
<seb128> how are you?
<alf__> Hi all! What is the targeted cairo version for maverick?
<seb128> didrocks, your clutter update failed and depwait on gir1.0-json-glib now
<seb128> alf__, 1.10
<seb128> alf__, I will upload 1.9.10 after the alpha2 freeze
<robert_ancell> I don't think I opened a bug
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok
<didrocks> seb128: hum, weird, that's probably a locally installed package. I have to find the json typlib file somewhere, thanks for the notice
<seb128> didrocks, seems neither debian or maverick have that binary
<seb128> didrocks, I'm wondering where you got it
<didrocks> seb128: I should have mistyped something, there was an issue with the missing json typelib file
<seb128> didrocks, oh, it's named gir1.0-json-glib-1.0
<didrocks> ok, typo so :)
<didrocks> yeah, it's that one
<didrocks> fixing and uploading
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> bigon, so no, robert_ancell didn't, I would not block on it or it will take weeks
<bigon> ok
<bigon> robert_ancell: is it possible that the dbus activation of d-conf is not working? I've tested it on maverick with empathy git and I had to launch the daemon by hand?
<Zdra> bigon, works for me
<Zdra> with the d-conf package we have in telepathy-devel ppa
<seb128> Zdra, which one is that? the one from maverick?
<robert_ancell> bigon, yeah, I haven't had to run it by hand either
<alf__> seb128: Excellent, thanks! One thing that is missing though (at least from the current debian packaging) and which I mostly need is a binary package for cairo-trace, cairo-perf-trace.
<bigon> ok so my bad I guess
<alf__> seb128: I can send you a patch when you have uploaded the new version.
<seb128> alf__, the new version will come from debian
<seb128> robert_ancell, should running dconf-editor start dconf-service?
<seb128> (it doesn't)
<Zdra> seb128, yep
<alf__> seb128: So I should send a patch directly to them?
<seb128> alf__, dget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/cairo/cairo_1.9.10-1.dsc
<seb128> alf__, that would be nice yes, we can apply a change in ubuntu as well while they consider it but it's better if we can stay in sync
<seb128> alf__, slomo is maintaining cairo in Debian so you can try asking him if he would be wanting to take that change
<robert_ancell> seb128, I expect it should.  I'm still trying to work out why dconf-editor exists at all, and it's not gsettings-editor (I'll be asking this one at guadec)
<alf__> seb128: Thanks, I 'll get in touch with him
<seb128> alf__, he's on this channel ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, do we have anything using dconf in maverick right now?
<alf__> seb128: Even better ;)
<slomo> alf__: why do you need cairo-trace and friends?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't think so
<robert_ancell> except for the command line dconf tools
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, time to upload this new calculator of yours :p
<robert_ancell> seb128, is A3 out yet?
<alf__> slomo: Hi! For https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-m-ui-and-test-heads
<pitti> robert_ancell: in three weeks :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's a2 and no right, but it should be today, ie you can update it tomorrow if you want
<slomo> alf__: can you give me a summary? ;)
<seb128> pitti, will we get respins or can we do updates now?
<robert_ancell> pitti, :P
<pitti> we are currently respinning server ISOs
<robert_ancell> seb128, will do it tomorrow then
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<pitti> and all kubuntu images and ubuntu DVDs weren't tested yet
<pitti> so they might need more fixes
<seb128> ok, let's wait a bit then
<alf__> slomo: Sure :) We are compiling a set of benchmarks that will be available for testing graphic stack implementations on the linaro platform.
<seb128> tomorrow will do
<pitti> seb128: so ATM, only "safe" ones, please (no complicated dependency changes, etc.)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've been holding back packages so A2 is more stable
<pitti> it took enough work to get http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/maverick_probs.html down to 1 uninstallable on i386/amd6 :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's a wise decision ;-)
<slomo> alf__: ok, but you're aware that this needs the cairo script backend and that the API of it is public but not stable?
<slomo> alf__: also i don't know if enabling that backend has other implications
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw what do you think about shotwell against f-spot?
<robert_ancell> seb128, what about it?
<seb128> robert_ancell, how is shotwell going? I didn't watch their work but it seems you did
<seb128> robert_ancell, f-spot got maintained again, I'm wondering if we should still consider changing the default
<robert_ancell> seb128, shotwell is going great.  F-Spot is working on their library changes to integrate with banshee so I think that will slow down their progress.  The speed of shotwell is a huge selling point.  It has some UI improvements that need to be worked on, but I think it's ahead of F-Spot and heading in the right direction.
<robert_ancell> I've only ever had UI issues with it, not stability
<seb128> ok, nice
<seb128> how active is shotwell upstream atm?
<alf__> slomo: How will this affect trace playback? Do you mean that trace scripts produced by one version be incompatible (eg non-replayable) by another?
<robert_ancell> seb128, very
<seb128> robert_ancell, excellent
<robert_ancell> seb128, just released 0.6, now working on 0.7
<robert_ancell> which will be the release for 10.10.  They've aligned their schedule to match ours
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm testing 0.6 right now and I don't see many difference with what I tried at UDS that's why I was asking
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, let's discuss doing the change during the sprint as well
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<slomo> alf__: that's the case, yes. also the interface that can be used by application to use the cairoscript backend might change the api
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure.  You might have been using the unstable releases before so you wouldn't notice much
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's possible
<robert_ancell> seb128, I need someone to sponsor sane-backends (in main), what is the best way to give the packaging info?  I've attached a debdiff but it is huge
<robert_ancell> bug 600516
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600516 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Update sane-backends in Lucid to 1.0.21 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600516
<seb128> robert_ancell, upload to your ppa and ask somebody to sponsor that to ubuntu?
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok it is here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/sane-backends/+packages
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, I will sponsor that
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum, that's a merge version?
<alf__> slomo: I don't think any of these is going to be a problem for our use case. The plan is to use the cairo-perf-trace util to play back traces that we will supply in a separate package, so we can update the scripts package in case of incompatible changes.
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, do you think I should try and do it non-merged?
<alf__> slomo: scripts package=the separate packages containing the traces
<robert_ancell> seb128, that's the problem with this update. it's going to be huge no matter how you look at it
<seb128> robert_ancell, the less un-required changes the better chance you have to get it accepted for a sru
<slomo> alf__: ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, well drivers are one thing and upstream code change
<slomo> alf__: file a bug with a patch against the debian package please
<seb128> robert_ancell, changing the packaging is another one
<slomo> alf__: or send me a mail with the patch
<seb128> robert_ancell, ie let's keep the packaging changes low so we know we will not get issues from there
<alf__> slomo: sure, thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, or check with pitti he's the one approving those sru usually
<seb128> robert_ancell, but usually we try to not changing packaging in stable updates
<robert_ancell> gtg
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll package it up tomorrow without the merge changes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, have fun, see you later
<seb128> RAOF, hi
<RAOF> seb128: Good morning/evening.
<seb128> RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Yourself?
<seb128> RAOF, thanks for getting your a2 items in shape and responding to that xorg bug I pinged you about the other day ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, I'm fine thanks
<RAOF> No problem :)
<RAOF> It appears to be open-season on X bugs.
<seb128> I've the feeling it's always an open-season with bugs ;-)
<seb128> though to be honest desktop ones did settle down a bit now
<seb128> the after new version crazyness is over, we are back to the normal busy activity
<RAOF> I get to have one more cycle of that when we move to xserver 1.9 and mesa 7.9.
<RAOF> On the other hand, there's a bunch of fixes in there, and some nice bootspeed improvements.
<seb128> I've started upgrading this box to maverick yesterday and got issues due nvidia binaries hijacking libglx
<seb128> which made GLX fail to work since I'm on intel
<seb128> is there any known issue about thise?
<RAOF> Doesn't that have an awesome failure mode?  Did you get the upside-down, mirrored textures? :)
<seb128> I'm not sure why nvidia-current got installed on upgrade
<pitti> seb128: anything new from the gnome world or from implemented desktop specs which should be in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview ? (unity/appmenu is already covered)
<seb128> no I didn't, just no compiz ;-)
<didrocks> oh unclutter is now installed by default, nice :-)
<seb128> didrocks, "nice" if you like it ;-) I find it confusing
 * RAOF doesn't really like unclutter.  It sounded like a good idea, though.
<RAOF> seb128: There was a bug where nvidia-current got pulled in.  I thought that had been resolved (and was in something like mythtv?)
<seb128> pitti, checking but I don't think so no
<didrocks> seb128: just noticed it and find it good when reading webpage. I will see how it goes today with normal activity :)
<seb128> didrocks, I find the change on screen disturbing
<seb128> I'm used to put the cursor out of the way but then I notice something changing somewhere when it's hidden which is weird
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's a question of habits, did you try it for a long time?
<seb128> I also get often confused trying to find it on screen to not what movement I need to do to click where I want
<seb128> didrocks, 2 weeks now
<didrocks> ok, so you have more experienced in it
<seb128> "to know what"
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> I just find it to be hidden in a too fast right now
<RAOF> It also seems to get in the way of Chromium's “hover over the url to get the status text expanded into a non-ellipsised url” thnigy.
<seb128> pitti, no, nothing fancy out of merges with debian and platform updates which is already listed
<mvo> didrocks: re login> there is code in the lazr branch for this that uses ubuntu-sso
<mvo> didrocks: how does it currently work with ubuntuone?
<didrocks> mvo: thanks. I'll have a look. Not sure it's working with u1 right now and how to make the u1 website discoverable
<didrocks> mvo: I'll see what u1 preferences will implement in near futur and base on the same thing, I think
<mvo> didrocks: ok, we just need to make sure we have a single login thing
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, with u1 preferences/usc/oneconf
<didrocks> mvo: I'll ask rodrigo this afternoon
<mvo> didrocks: ok, what s-c can do for you currently is to get a oauth token from ubuntu-sso, that is the status-quo, but it should be trivial to extend. if u1 can give  me this (oauth ubuntu-sso token) then that is fine with me as well
<didrocks> mvo: ok, just need to ensure that we have one token stored somewhere and be common to the 3
<mvo> didrocks: yep, no multiple login dialogs
<mvo> didrocks: I merge the lazr branch today I think into trunk
<didrocks> mvo: agreed, what I will do is just the sign-in or Join Ubuntu One… to call your dialog (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#oneconf)
<didrocks> not sure you have distiction between sign-in or join btw
<mvo> didrocks: the join is not implemented in gtk, it will just spawn a website
<mvo> but login is of course
<didrocks> mvo: ok, so, just sign-in will launch your dialog
<didrocks> and we need to ensure u1 is using the same token
<didrocks> thanks :)
<mvo> yeah, or that we have a u1login object that can re-use username/password if we can not use the same token
<asac> seb128: could you please NEW all the current librtcom-telepathy-glib binaries that are in the queue? (sparc etc. will take a bit longer)
<asac> thx man
<seb128> asac, ok
<mvo> didrocks: we will figure something out :)
<asac> seb128: rock!
<didrocks> mvo: sure :)
<huats> morning
<didrocks> salut huats
<seb128> asac, newed
<seb128> lut huats
<asac> merci
<seb128> asac, de rien ;-)
<huats> hello didrocks and seb128
<seb128> didrocks, do you have any clue what happened to evolution-alarm-notify in the new evo?
<seb128> pitti, is jockey supposed to work currently?
<pitti> supposed to, yes, but I never tested it on maverick
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "Downloading package indexes failed..."
<seb128> I guess I need to go online for it to say something
<didrocks> seb128: no, I didn't investigate though. Just think that it's related to e-d-s protocol change
<seb128> didrocks, ok, because you kept the ubuntu desktop file to start it with the session but there is no binary to start
<seb128> didrocks, so either we need to drop that autostart or to get the binary back ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: when I told you I didn't investigate… :-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, it has always required to have current apt indexes
<didrocks> let me see where is the binary
<seb128> pitti, yeah, ignore me, it's always the same "you need to get online to get jockey to tell you this box needs binary drivers to get internet to work"
<pitti> ethernet FTW :)
<seb128> I've on cable only on my desktop and my laptop is docked with it right now
<seb128> if IRC wouldn't suck and handle the eth to wifi change I would grab it ;-)
<pitti> back in ~ 1 hour
<seb128> didrocks, don't bother I will sort that
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> didrocks, upstream got an autostart for it it seems so in any case the debian one should be dropped
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, i'm good thanks. i got a bit of a sleep in today :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> nice
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, so we just don't install the upstream one. Thanks for working on this. I'm stopping looking and go back to hacking :)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine thanks, it's quite hot here! :)
<chrisccoulson> nice! it's not so hot here today
<chrisccoulson> although, still quite warm
<chrisccoulson> my laptop doesn't like the heat ;)
<chrisccoulson> is anybody having issues with flash in ff3.6.6?
<baptistemm> a lot of message stating that flash is taking too much cpu?
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm, i was thinking more along the lines of the flash content not displaying at all ;)
<chrisccoulson> it seems a lot of users have issues with the flash plugin crashing after upgrading to 3.6.6
<chrisccoulson> on lucid and hardy
<seb128> chrisccoulson: wfm on maverick
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit stuck, i can't recreate it and i'm not sure what to do to debug it really :/
<seb128> it's a crashing issue? on what arch?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: what flash version do they use as well?
<seb128> my laptop was running lucid with the mozilla security ppa versions until yesterday and I didn't get any crash
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - they're using the adobe-flashplugin package from the partner repository
<seb128> chrisccoulson: did you get bugs on i386? or is that amd64 rather?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just i386. the new OOPP feature doesn't work for the plugin on amd64
<chrisccoulson> which seems to be what is causing all the issues
<seb128> is there a way to trigger the bug? how often does it crash?
<seb128> I'm not using flash a lot
<seb128> but I do browse quite some website with flash advertissements etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - for some users, it just crashes right away on any page with flash content
<seb128> urg
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering if i can get apport to catch the crashes from the plugin-container process
<pitti> didrocks: wrt. bug 600567, I assume nouveau doesn't have 3D; so is that because we do not currently have an automatic fallback to -efl?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600567 in netbook-meta (Ubuntu) "Netbook launcher doesn't start (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600567
<didrocks> pitti: right, there is no netbook-launcher and unity doesn't have a fallback
<pitti> thanks; that's something for the release notes
<pitti> didrocks: is there already a bug for this, or should I brush this up a little and make it the master bug?
<didrocks> pitti: there is a blueprint for fallback but nobody to implement it seriously
<pitti> didrocks: oh, is that hard to do? I thought unity would just need to exec n-l-efl if it sees that it doesn't have (enough) 3D?
<didrocks> pitti: you have to start gnome-panel too, and so on
<pitti> right, so not n-l-efl, but gnome-session
<didrocks> pitti: and my fallback system doesn't catch all corner cases
<didrocks> gnome-session is already run, you just need to execute additional component
<didrocks> I *could* maybe retake my work done, but integrating that in jockey would have more sense (setting the default session)
<didrocks> there was a discussion and blueprint at UDS about that, ask ogra
<pitti> jockey?
 * pitti searches for the spec, to link against the bug
<ogra> pitti, linaro took the spec but then didnt have the resources
<didrocks> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-m-une-launcher-on-arm
<pitti> ah, that's the one I just found; thanks
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i'll care for lightweight panel and if possible at least set the default session to une-efl on armel
<ogra> didrocks, btw, the session is still called like that, right ?
<pitti> ok, bug updated and added to tech overview
<didrocks> ogra: I think so, I didn't touch it, IIRC n-l-efl has the .desktop file (the name is the .desktop file one)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks
<ogra> didrocks, thanks
<mvo> kiwinote: thanks for your mail/status update. one thing I would love to see is a quick look on the start speed, it feels like we are regressing here. not ugent, just wanted to mention it
<alf__> slomo: Would you prefer libcairo-script-interpreter in a separate binary package or as part of libcairo2?
<slomo> alf__: a new libcairo with only the script interpreter? no, i think i'd prefer to have it in the main libcairo2
<slomo> alf__: or is it a separate library anyway?
<alf__> slomo: It is a separate library (note that the relevant headers are already shipped in libcairo2-dev)
<slomo> alf__: how large?
<alf__> slomo: 137312 bytes stripped
<vish> seb128: hi , for Ibus bugs, merge is OK , or.. ? I'm not sure where upstream for IBus is
<slomo> alf__: well, put it in libcairo2 but not in the udeb, ok? ;)
<alf__> slomo: of course :)
<seb128> vish, I've no clue about ibus
<vish> oh!
<vish> seb128: who looks after IBus?  ArneGoetje ?
<seb128> if somebody does ArneGoetje is your best guess indeed
<seb128> hum, iz pitti bog
<seb128> bug #570462 is due to the lazy init change
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 570462 in libnotify (Ubuntu) "Crash if no notification used (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570462
<pitti> mjak?
 * pitti looks
<didrocks> going for a break and some errands before unity release, bbiab
<pitti> seb128: ah, I'll have a look
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: fix pushed upstream, and bug updated; does that break anything serious?
<pitti> I just get an assertion error on stderr, but no actual crash
<seb128> pitti, thanks, no I guess it's only the assertion
<pitti> seb128: on that note, git head requires gtk 3..
<seb128> pitti, feel free to unassign yourself from the bug, I plan to sync the new libnotify on debian, I think that fix can wait the next tarball
<pitti> seb128: will do once it bores me; but for now I want to wait for the reporter's confirmation
<pitti> that it wasn't a real crash
<seb128> pitti, it should not?
<seb128> depends on gtk3
<pitti> seb128: upstream git head, not our package
<pitti> upstream is at 0.5.0, we have 0.4.5
<seb128> pitti, I've 0.5.0 locally
<seb128> I'm reviewing bugs before syncing it from debian
<pitti> ok, then they changed it after 0.5.0
<pitti> checking for GTK3... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-3.0) were not met:
<seb128> pitti, I guess it's the recent commit to not depends on a specific gtk version
<seb128> they use it only for a test
<seb128> seems it could be optional
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> hello seb128
<seb128> pedro_, could you try to validate the few desktop sru bugs still blue on the list today?
<seb128> pedro_, how are you btw? ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, yes i'll have a look into those, i'm all into testing today ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, I'm good, thanks. what about you?
 * pedro_ syncing latest isos
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<alf__> slomo: It seems the perf tools also need /usr/lib/cairo/libcairo.so. I can put it in the new cairo-perf-utils package, make a separate package or put it in the libcairo2 package. What would you recommend?
<and471> mvo: you free for a question?
<alf__> slomo: oops, I meant /usr/lib/cairo/libcairo-trace.so.*
<slomo> alf__: i don't understand what you mean
<alf__> slomo: the build produces /usr/lib/cairo/libcairo-trace.so.* which is not in any binary package at the moment.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i can get the flash plugin to crash frequently in KVM by browsing youtube
<chrisccoulson> but gdb says the crash happens deep inside the flash player
<chrisccoulson> oh well ;)
<alf__> slomo: But the perf utils (cairo-trace in particular) needs this library. I was wondering what is the best package to put it in.
<mvo> and471: sure
<slomo> alf__: put the library in libcairo2 as discussed and the utilities in the -dev package maybe
<and471> mvo, in software-center, to connect javascript functions to python functions, you change the title and then bind the title change signal, is this correct?
<mvo> and471: yes
<mvo> and471: nowdays it could be done with intercepting JS altert signals too, but in general the support is limited
<and471> mvo, what would you say is the best way?
<mvo> and471: there is a good chance that this goes away btw, nzmm is working on a native gtk view for the backend
<alf__> slomo: Sure, although we are not talking about the same library now (the previous one was libcairo-script-interpreter.so.*)
<and471> mvo, gwibber uses links and parses them {(if they start with gwibber:
<mvo> and471: I think it does not matter, title change should be fine
<and471> mvo, oh cool :-)
<and471> mvo, thanks for the advice :-)
<alf__> slomo: I was thinking of creating a new package for the utilities (eg cairo-perf-utils) but I guess putting them in -dev is fine
<and471> mvo, how will the gtk backend work? with cairo?
<mvo> and471: sure, np. I think all ways are equally good/bad
<and471> hehe
<mvo> and471: yeah, cairo and lots of manual work
<and471> mvo, fun fun
<and471> mvo, I shall leave you now :-) see you later
<slomo> alf__: ok
<seb128> desrt, hey there?
<desrt> seb128: hi.  what's up?
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> am i in trouble? :)
<seb128> desrt, you still recommend not shipping the gconf gsettings backend?
<desrt> that's correct.
<desrt> it has priority of -1 for a reason :)
<seb128> desrt, no, rather I figured we lack the schemas conversion utility and the config migration one because we turn that option off in the gconf build
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> it might be appropriate to ship them in a separate package
<seb128> desrt, I guess I will turn the option on but not include the backend in the binary
<desrt> the config migration *should* be shipped by default
<desrt> the schema-migration and backend could be useful in a separate package, indeed
<seb128> is the backend required for gsettings-schema-convert?
<desrt> no
<desrt> gsettings-schema-convert used to be in glib
<seb128> ok, so I will just ship that one with gconf
<seb128> and don't bother with the backend
<desrt> we took it out of glib because (sadly) it's quite totally unmaintained
<desrt> vuntz wrote it and forgot about it, basically
<desrt> vuntz: bad vuntz :p
<seb128> btw
<seb128> libglib2.0-doc: /usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-doc/gio/gsettings-schema-convert.html
<seb128> not sure if that's fixed in git or still there or wanted
<desrt> it's gone in git
<desrt> what release was that .html in?
<seb128> desrt, doh, I upgraded the lib but not the api binary
<desrt> ah
<seb128> ok, better now
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> seb128: so what's your official policy on gtk3?
<desrt> keeping it off the CD?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> getting the stack ready this cycle as much as we can
<seb128> but not having to deal with fitting 2 gtk stack on the CD
<desrt> so any app that wants to be on the CD has to be able to build against 2.9x
<seb128> 2.2x rather
<desrt> huh
<desrt> so 3.x will be in the archive?
<seb128> we will likely backport gtkapplication to it though
<seb128> since that's about the only api required to build updates with gtk2
<seb128> desrt, yes, likely in main but not on the CD
<desrt> that's pretty reasonable
<desrt> i guess maverick+1 will be the 2->3 flagday?
<desrt> ie: switch the CD to gtk3-only
<seb128> desrt, as said the issue is that we don't think we will be able to port the whole CD to gtk3 (hello firefox etc) and we don't think we can deal with fitting 2 gtk stacks while working details
<gicmo> ah firefox
<seb128> so we want everything to be ready to transition for maverick
<gicmo> how cares about firefox
<gicmo> who
<gicmo> who needs a browser?!
<gicmo> ;-)
<seb128> and migrate next cycle
<desrt> seb128: sounds great
<seb128> gicmo, that's the spirit ;-)
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, we will likely get GNOME3 or part of it being worked in a ppa
<seb128> it will have a double advantage
<seb128> it doesn't break maverick
<seb128> and we will be able to keep working on it after freeze etc
<desrt> seb128: btw...
<desrt> why do i have an ubuntu logo instead of a gnome foot in my panel in stracciatella? :)
<seb128> hum, seems a bug ;-)
<desrt> yes!  it does!
<seb128> pitti, ok, so how likely will we need to respin a2 images?
<seb128> pitti, or said otherwise, can I upload my gconf update? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: go ahead; ubuntu ones are fine
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: still waiting for any test result on kubuntu alternates, but gconf doesn't affect them
<desrt> the gconf->gsettings migration situation is dismal :(
<desrt> we have like... empathy, gedit, eog, evince
<desrt> totem, i think
<desrt> gnome-bluetooth
<desrt> a few small others, but that's about it
<didrocks> yeah, your email was quite clear that maintainers should trust gsettings now (hey desrt btw o/)
<alf__> slomo: debian bug #587771
<ubot2> Debian bug 587771 in cairo "Package cairo-perf utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/587771
<ronoc> bl8: hey, so mirsal will definitely finish the mpris spec by the end of this week, I plan to work on the mpris 2 support from early next week. So you should have a compliant mpris v2 sound menu for next thurs (implementing play, skip, previous and metadata). the scrub bar is coming shortly,
<chrisccoulson> hmm, is anyone having difficulty connecting to LP?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it's down it seems
<seb128> I can't access my emails either
<seb128> ok, it's abck
<seb128> back
<jcastro> didrocks: have you guys seen this wrt oneconf? https://launchpad.net/stipple
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, we even talked before with duanedesign when she saw the OneConf initiative (it was before UDS)
<jcastro> oh ok, rock
<didrocks> jcastro: basically, OneConf will be the simple case, that most of our user expect
<didrocks> stipple will be the CLI which will do what OneConf doesn't do
 * jcastro nods
<didrocks> jcastro: if you have some time, the OneConf backend is totally ready, with autoupdating too (but need a coming release of update-notifier)
<jcastro> didrocks: my syncing is so unreliable I doubt I could be useful. However popey seemed keen to start playing with it.
<didrocks> jcastro: ok, I'll see with him later :-)
<jcastro> didrocks: did the amd64 builds of unity places and files get resolved? still missing for me
<didrocks> jcastro: still missing? last time I check (on Monday), it was about building, let me finish current release first
<jcastro> ok just wondering
<didrocks> jcastro: they are built https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-files/0.5.2-0ubuntu1/+build/1810913 and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-place-applications/0.2.1-0ubuntu1/+build/1810921
<didrocks> jcastro: did you apt-get install them?
<pitti> alpha-2 is out, go break the archive
 * didrocks uploads :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i can't believe how quickly this cycle has flown past me ;)
<slomo> alf__: thanks
<ogra> didrocks, so i finally managed to get netbook 2D up on arm, and i end up with two panels
<ogra> actually with a desktop session that has the efl launcher as desktop
<didrocks> ogra: yeah, that's the une 2D session, great :)
<ogra> well, i'd like the old 2D session back :)
<ogra> with one panel
<ogra> and no menu etc
<ogra> where is that gone ?
<didrocks> ogra: you never had it in the -efl session
<didrocks> ogra: it was the une one fallbacking to n-l-efl
<ogra> hmm
<didrocks> ogra: but you were in une session, not -efl
<didrocks> ogra: I've proposed many times to create a settings package :)
<ogra> so i need to create a proper session then i guess
<ogra> well, i'll do that then :)
<didrocks> ogra: yeah, you can have a look at the ubuntu-netbook-default-settings package
<ogra> for A3
<didrocks> (lucid one, not maverick)
<ogra> right
<didrocks> you will see which gconf key you need to change
<didrocks> and I suggest moving the .desktop session file there too
<ogra> where do you set the default session that gdm picks ?
<ogra> currently thats pointing to unity for me
<didrocks> ogra: I've made a script call /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-set-default-session
<ogra> which i dont want
<didrocks> called*
<ogra> i'll check that, thanks
<didrocks> ogra: look at ubuntu-netbook-default-settings, I execute it in postinst
<ogra> ok
<didrocks> in any case, do not hesitate :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, libappmenu is making firefox crash like crazy :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson: weird, tell tedg or bratsche
 * tedg knows nothing bratsche is the guy there
<bratsche> Yeah, it probably should not be loaded for Firefox.
<lamalex> tedg: congrats on the baby
<tedg> lamalex, Thanks, but not quite yet.  Gotta wait a few more weeks :)
<lamalex> baby, almost-baby
<lamalex> same thing
<tedg> lamalex, Heh, tell my 8mo pregnant wife that -- she's ready to be done being pregnant :)
<lamalex> haha
<seb128> cassidy, hi, did you see bugs similar to bug #597556?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597556 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Cannot complete Empathy add account wizard (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597556
<seb128> didrocks, ^ could you try this one tomorrow to make sure it's not a breakage in the sru update which just went to lucid-updates?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-02
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<TheMuso> Morning didrocks, pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> didrocks: Well thanks, yourself?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> TheMuso: I'm fine, thanks :-)
<didrocks> pitti: the separate "SRU bug" for empathy was because for the first, we didn't intend to include the patch debian/patches/91_git_fix_small_font.patch fixing the other bug (remember, I asked you to reject it)
<pitti> didrocks: right, that's fine
<huats> morning
<pitti> bonjour huats
<pitti> comment vas-tu?
<huats> hello pitti
<huats> I am fine thanks ! way too busy with my company + baby
<huats> but fine :)
<huats> what about you pitti ?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks; looking forward to the weekend, we'll go tenting
<pitti> it'll get ~ 32 degrees, what better to do than swimming and idling on the beach :)
<huats> pitti, sounfs terrific indeed !
<didrocks> salut huats
<huats> hello didrocks
<cassidy> seb128, nope, never heard of it
<seb128> hey cassidy
<seb128> ok
<cassidy> it's reproductible ?
<seb128> I've not tried yet, will do that now
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the evo fix btw
<seb128> didrocks, np
<didrocks> cassidy: seb128: I tried on 2.30.1.1 and gtalk on a fresh box, can't reproduce
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<cassidy> IIRC I didn't touch this wizard in the last stable release so I'd be surprised that's a regression
<cassidy> but we never know
<didrocks> (also I clearly remember to have setup a new account for 2.30.2, so not reproduceable in the new -proposed version)
<seb128> "- note that even if I get the "Please enter personal details" page, no matter if I selected the "I don't want to enable this feature for now", the apply button is grayed when I enter nothing and empathy, in the meawhile is connecting the account. Consequently, I can just hit "cancel""
<seb128> didrocks, that's buggy
<seb128> cassidy, ^
<didrocks> yeah, that's buggy, but the account is added, it's not totally broken as the bug report is telling
<seb128> didrocks, that might be the issue the user is having
<seb128> well it's not obvious for the user the account is added still
<cassidy> that's still weird, it used to work fine
<didrocks> hum, I didn't understand that. I was thinking he told "I can't add my acount"
<cassidy> didrocks, did you observe that as well ?
<didrocks> account*
<didrocks> cassidy: yeah, this quote is mine :-)
<cassidy> ah ok :)
<seb128> didrocks, well "I can't finish the wizard" is easy to map to "I can't add my account"
<cassidy> didrocks, can you fw this issue upstream please?
<didrocks> cassidy: sure
<didrocks> should check in .2, I don't remember if I had that
<didrocks> seb128: you still see that the account is connected before hiting "cancel", so I think the user would have noticed
<seb128> didrocks, I think you give lot of credits to users ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: maybe, I'm too optimistic, indeed ^^
<seb128> quite some users are really focussed on the dialog they interact with and will not notice other changes on screen
<didrocks> let me confirm with .2
<seb128> so if they fail to complete the wizard they will perceive the configuration to have failed
<didrocks> right, that makes sense
<seb128> didrocks, it's working for me in .2
<seb128> let me try .1.1
<didrocks> seb128: in .2, I don't have the proposal of "not adding more detail info"
<seb128> the page to add infos on local accounts has a checkbox "don't use that"
<didrocks> yeah, and then on next screen, I can check "I don't want to enable this feature for now" and hit apply
<didrocks> so it's fixed
<didrocks> yeah, the UI is different
<seb128> cassidy, ^ seems to be alright in .2
<seb128> I'm trying 1.1 just to check the difference
<cassidy> I'd be surprised that matters
<didrocks> seb128: you should see 3 options on the account creation screen, one being basically being "skip enter personal detail screen"
<seb128> didrocks, works the same way in 1.1
<seb128> the dialog has "do you want to configure another account"
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but in previous dialog you had another option
<seb128> if you let it on no you get the local dialog info screen where you can check the "don't enter infos"
<didrocks> let me check again, I was maybe not awake :-)
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure to have exactly what was writtent on the bug report
<didrocks> seb128: I don't understand, I don't get the same thing here. But contrary to have a new box, I removed previous account. I wonder if that can have an influence
<seb128> it might
<seb128> I did try by removing .mission-control and stopping mission-control-5 then restarting empathy
<and471> mvo, do you have any idea when this stuff will start being worked on (or has it already started?) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdateHandling
<seb128> dear aptd please stop crashing
<mvo> seb128: do you have a backtrace?
<mvo> and471: work on the glade stuff in the update-settings is started, but it needs some love to software-properties
<seb128> mvo, will get you one, apport keeps triggering every time I use update-manager in maverick since I reenabled apport there
<mvo> and471: so that s-p gets a dbus backend and can run as the user
<mvo> and471: most(?) of this should be possible today with aptdaemon
<and471> mvo, what language will both be in?
<mvo> and471: python
<and471> mvo, :)
<and471> mvo, where can I start?
<mvo> and471: the right question ;) porting software-properties is certainly a good start
<and471> mvo, I am not experienced in the backend apt stuff
<and471> mvo, but could I start ont he frontend
<mvo> and471: fagan was doing some work on the glade side, best to coordinate with him
<and471> mvo, using the gtkbuilder framework for software-center?
<and471> mvo, simplebuilderapp
<and471> mvo, or whatever it was called
<and471> mvo, cool
<mvo> and471: yeah
<and471> mvo, well I shall have a look :)
<and471> mvo, goota go now, giving all my books back after exams :D
<and471> *gotta
<and471> mvo, see ya
<mvo> see you
<seb128>     self._emit_acquire_item(item)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/progress.py", line 119, in _emit_acquire_item
<seb128>     elif item.owner.status == apt_pkg.AcquireItem.STAT_FAILED:
<seb128> AttributeError: type object 'apt_pkg.AcquireItem' has no attribute 'STAT_FAILED'
<seb128> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seb128> mvo, ^
<mvo> seb128: thanks, that looks like a bug in python-apt, I work on it
<seb128> mvo, thanks, want it in launchpad?
<mvo> seb128: no thanks, I fix it right here
<seb128> mvo, you rock, thanks
<mvo> seb128: fix uploaded, let me know
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<seb128> I will
<seb128> pitti, \o/ no directfb ;-)
<pitti> seb128: muhaha!
<pitti> seb128: btw, did you see that mail about "live cd optimization" from the other day on -devel (or -discuss)?
<pitti> could be interesting to hook optipng and the svg optimization stuff into our build scripts
<seb128> that was some weeks ago?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> the one which suggested changing images quality and sort of things?
<pitti> 21.05.10 02:35 Louis Simard      LiveCD optimisations
<pitti> no, not quality
<seb128> right
<seb128> pitti, sorry I though that things like optipng were changing the image
<seb128> but right some of the ideas might be worth investigating
<pitti> well, they do, but only the encoding, not the quality; png is lossless
<pitti> he claims an 11 MB size reduction, which is quite amazing
<and471> mvo, if fagan comes on IRC, can you tell him I want to speak to him
<seb128> didrocks, cassidy: comments on bug #597556 seems to confirm what didrocks suggested
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597556 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Cannot complete Empathy add account wizard (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597556
<seb128> it doesn't happen with clean profiles but with ones where accounts have been tweaked
<seb128> so seems some user configurations could be causing the issue
<chrisccoulson> ouch, sun-java6 is a 160MB tarball :(
<vish> seb128: re: the clean up translations break , that simple bug had stalled since no one pinged the docs team  , and now we are worried about translations after i pinged them   :(
<vish> break translations in the sense , that the translations might not benefit from the change?
<seb128> vish, right, since we will not pull the new upstream versions we will not get the translations from GNOME so it will need to be translated in rosetta or other locales will see an english string
<seb128> vish, you can guess than with enough warning 75% of translations team will get it done
<seb128> vish, so basically you drop translations in some languages which don't have active ubuntu translators and create work for other teams
<vish> seb128: lets hope and get that in quicker , that they catch it and gets translated  :)
<seb128> vish, so you ask yourself if that's really worth the effort and breaking the strings in some translations
<vish> :s
<seb128> I tend to think that wording changes are not worth having the string useless in some locales because they will get the english versions and they don't read english
<vish> seb128: silly Q: cant we pull the translations from upstream for those strings?
<seb128> we can
<seb128> it just requires patching <n> files by hand
<seb128> vish, <n> being one hundred or so
<seb128> vish, then tracking every upstream change to those
<vish> hm..
<seb128> vish, so we can but it has real cost
<seb128> I'm really wondering if changing a word is really worth the efforts
<vish> seb128: oh well , your call .   I'd hoped it can make it.
<seb128> it can
<seb128> it's just costy
<seb128> we could fix some code bugs during the same time
<vish> yeah :(
<seb128> so it's a tradeoff on what we want to get in
<seb128> ie I could backport some of the location bar fixes rather than the string change for the same effort
<vish> hehe :)
 * vish tries to find mdc to get some location bar fixes ;)
<vish> seb128: so , https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/503330 , would be tough to get in M too?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 503330 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "In the file operation dialog, the file count and the size count change in opposite direction. (affects: 1) (heat: 21)" [Low,Triaged]
<vish> the sentence needs changing there
<vish> because upstream is considering an easy fix for the time being , for us , if its not going to make it , we can fix it properly
<seb128> vish, right
<seb128> vish, I'm still pondering trying to get the new nautilus in maverick there is lot of nice things there
<vish> cool , so we can fix it properly itself
<vish> yeah :D
<vish> lamalex: hi , any progress on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585914  ? or is it only banshee these days ;p
<ubot2> Gnome bug 585914 in Notifications "Notification icon must be clicked before user can see new messages" [Normal,New]
<pitti> bye everyone, have a nice weekend!
<lamalex> vish: the empathy guys finished the job. I had planned on testing but it requires a much newer glib and I don't feel like completely destabilizing my system
<vish> lamalex: i thought so too , but why isnt the bug closed?  looks like the depends was closed
<lamalex> or rather they did the back work of making the status icon a proper approver
<vish> ah right
<lamalex> i dont know if they fixed their behavior or not
<lamalex> like I said, I wanted to test
<vish> cool..
<lamalex> but they use gsettings and all of the fancy new glib features
<lamalex> does maverick have glib 2.25?
<lamalex> packages.ubuntu.com is being weird or else I'd check myself
<vish> not sure , i'm still on lucid too
<lamalex> vish: I'm asking in #empathy :P they'll know
<vish> heh
<vish> lamalex: if you keep saying empathy a fews times here too , some of those folks might answer ;)  [empathy highlights fwiw ;p]
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> 10:26 <cassidy> it's not yet fixed but I'll probably fix it soon as we all have the pieces in place now
<cassidy> you could have ask me directly :p
<lamalex> I didn't realize you were in here
<vish> lamalex: told ya some of them hide here ;)
<LaserJock> didrocks: is the newest unity supposed to decrease mutter's CPU usage at all?
<didrocks> LaserJock: not what I know of, just some optimization on places, why?
<didrocks> uuid.getnode() doesn't play nicely at all with threading
<LaserJock> didrocks: I get a fairly higher load average in Unity than the old UNE
<LaserJock> didrocks: and it looks to be mostly in mutter (i.e. mutter is the #1 process in CPU usage for the most part)
<didrocks> LaserJock: so, it's not supposed to decrease, but rather increasing :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: yeah, mutter can be guilty I guess
<didrocks> LaserJock: you can try running mutter without unity too
<didrocks> like in the GNOME session: mutter --replace
<LaserJock> didrocks: also mutter is taking a whole lot of RAM
<didrocks> LaserJock: mutter is quite young too. I think it'll be better with time as it was for compiz
<LaserJock> 135MB RES, which is the highest consuming process
<LaserJock> sure sure, but this targeted for netbook right? ;-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: right, but my evolution which is also on my netbook takes more :-)
<didrocks> it think those bugs will be fixed in near futur, now it's more feature development than bug/ressources fixing
<didrocks> in any case, you should have a look at mutter --replace in GNOME session
<didrocks> and see how much RAM it's taking
<didrocks> if there is a huge difference, unity can be guilty
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> well, I can't imagine using evo on a netbook so maybe my standards a too high :-)
<lamalex> does evo express use less ram than regular evo?
<didrocks> lamalex: didn't benchmarked that, there is less elements drawned, so maybe
<lamalex> seems like une should ship evo express, since it's you know - for netbooks
<ogra> LaserJock, thats why we use webmail in the low spec netbook images (i.e. arm)
<ogra> as well as weboffice
<LaserJock> yeah
<didrocks> lamalex: it's already the plan, discussed at UDS and tracker as A3 item
<LaserJock> I can't imagine actually using a desktop client for email anymore
<ogra> dropping evo gave us 60MB free space on the image :)
<ogra> dropping OO.o another 150 :)
<lamalex> sweet
<LaserJock> my problem now is bad network connections
<LaserJock> everything is online so with spotty internet, things can be frustrating :-)
<didrocks> not the case when I triage my email on plane for instance :-)
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> assuming you can actually get your email client up and see anything
<didrocks> which is working well for me
<LaserJock> TBird and Evo have always had such horrible UI for me on the netbook
<LaserJock> hopefully with this new Evo Express it'll be worth a shot maybe
<didrocks> LaserJock: you should try it, it's good
<didrocks> LaserJock: add --express on maverick
<didrocks> and -c <component>
<didrocks> lamalex: did you got some time to have a shot on the notification vs empty list thing for banshee?
<lamalex> didrocks: not yet, I've been focusing on udev
<lamalex> we're REALLY close to finishing
<didrocks> lamalex: sure :-) that's way more important
<didrocks> lamalex: awesome :)
<didrocks> lamalex: are there still some remaining tricks?
<lamalex> yeah, just trying to track down audiocd support
<lamalex> once that is up (and it's pretty close I think) we'll have a fully working hal-less banshee
<didrocks> yeah, I saw about android detection too, congrats :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: I'm not sure I'm up for maverick yet. I only have one computer (my netbook) and it's also my work computer
<didrocks> LaserJock: you can just give it a shot in testdrive or in a live :-)
<LaserJock> didrocks: lol, testdrive? I can't imagine that working well on my Atom N270
<LaserJock> but yeah, maybe I'll grab an image and try it off a USB stick
<didrocks> LaserJock: on atom, yeah, not the best platform for virtualization :)
<LaserJock> I really need to find a machine to run KVM, just so I can say I've tried it
<didrocks> heh
<LaserJock> didrocks: oh, did the unity bzr branches move somewhere? I'm using ~canonical-dx-team/unity/trunk/ but I haven't seen any updates
<didrocks> LaserJock: it's ~unity-team/unity/trunk now
<didrocks> I told you we will fix it :-)
<LaserJock> ah, great, but the PPA is still at ~canonical-dx-team?
<didrocks> yeah, it's just a ppa for people waiting to test, not a big deal (and moving the ppa after the advertisement we made is not a good choice)
<LaserJock> sure, just checking
<lamalex> some of the newer atoms have v
<lamalex> vt
<seb128> pedro_, great work on the gstreamer bugs ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, thanks!. they way too many old ones there, time to do some clean up ;-)
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I guess that's true on other components as well ;-)
<seb128> do you have scripts to do that? or just stock replies and browsing bug lists?
<pedro_> i went trough the bug lists to review the bugs then i pass the number to an script for adding the response/status
<seb128> ok
<pedro_> i don't trust the scripts for doing all automatically, one could miss some important info
<seb128> yeah, same here
<pedro_> like 'the bug is no longer an issue' or things like that
<seb128> I tend to use stock replies rather than a script though
<seb128> but you get to wait on launchpad to commit the change
<seb128> well if you have tabs and go the next one that's usually ok ;-)
<pedro_> yeah, for normal triage that's ok i think, but for a few bugs i prefer to add it with an script, that way i don't get piss when getting the launchpad oops or timeouts :-P
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-03
<lamalex> didrocks: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=612616 banshee gio backend is ready for testing
<ubot2> Gnome bug 612616 in general "Needs udev backend for HAL deprecation" [Major,Assigned]
<jcastro> lamalex: alright!
<lamalex> test test test!
<lamalex> didrocks: I sent your banshee meego patches to the banshee list in a reply to your email
<lamalex> hope it's satisfactory
<lamalex> if there's anything you'd like to change let me know
<didrocks> lamalex: awesome, I'll have a look on Monday so, want to keep the week-end for some hacking and you know… going outside :-)
<didrocks> lamalex: thanks a lot! I'll keep you updated :)
<bcurtiswx> are we going to enable geoclue in empathy for maverick?
<and471> gord, I got the subclassing of Indicator in vala working :)
<baris__> hi
<baris__> I need to ask something about how ubuntu translations are merged with upstream and in which interval
<baris__> can anyone refer me about a guide on this or give brief information?
<baris__> we're trying to coordinate ubuntu translations and upstream gnome translation with ubuntu team, and probably need to solve this merging problem first.
<zyga> baris__, I'm not sure about this but you might want to talk to pitti
<zyga> baris__, today any project can just push a bzr branch to launchpad and translations can be exported to that branch automatically
<zyga> baris__, there is more information about that on launchpad
<baris__> zyga, hmm so individual packages are managed differently? to say 'gedit' ubuntu package is updated when ubuntu maintainer decides?
<zyga> baris__, no
<zyga> baris__, there is a difference between getting translations upstream
<zyga> as each upstream has different tools and attitude towards ubuntu translations
<zyga> baris__, and downstream, from launchpad into distributios, including ubuntu
<baris__> zyga, actually all I want to learn is, if ubuntu gets the upstream translations after gnome release (ie after string freeze ends of a current release)
<zyga> baris__, there is also a special case when upstream uses launchpad directly
<zyga> baris__, I don't know exactly but I would guess that gnome translations are imported directly from the source code
<zyga> baris__, so if someone updates the source package after string freeze they should be up to date
<baris__> zyga, sure but when?
<zyga> baris__, I really don't know, talk to pitti about this next week
<baris__> zyga, ok
<baris__> zyga, can I get his/her e-mail?
<zyga> baris__, gnome might have extra infrastructure for cooperation with ubuntu, I just don't know how this particular use case works
<zyga> just ask pitti (here in channel) or find his email via launchpad
<baris__> zyga, afaik gnome does not have any system for that, that's why we're tying to solve it with ubuntu team
<baris__> zyga, ok I'll do, thanks
<jcastro> baris__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream
<jcastro> there is some information there
<baris__> it seems like its been done every month or week, not syndicated with release dates.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-07-04
<TheMuso> Good morning.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-27
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> what is the ubuntu policy with gnome3?
<Wizard> will it be included into official repositories?
<jpds> Wizard: It already is.
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> so what is the difference between gnome3-team ppa and official packages?
<Wizard> ppa replaced alot of packages
<jpds> gnome3-team is probably more up to date.
<Wizard> ah, so they shift packages from ppa to main from time to time?
<jpds> No.
<jpds> The packages in a release are frozen.
<Wizard> hmm
<seb128> jpds, gnome3 is not newer that oneiric
<seb128> Wizard, the ppa was for natty since stayed on 2.32
<Wizard> seb128: natty stayed, right? and they provide backports?
<seb128> not sure to understand the question
<seb128> you can use the gnome3-team ppa to try GNOME3 on natty
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<Wizard> i am
<seb128> the ppa is of no use in oneiric since GNOME3 is in oneiric
<Wizard> great, that's what i wanted to know :)
<Wizard> where there any considerations of replacing unity by gnome3?
<Wizard> were*
<Amaranth> Wizard: hehe, no :)
<Wizard> too bad ;)
<ayan> Laney: ping
<cdbs> didrocks: I've forwarded the patch upstream https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/gedit/unity-quicklist/+merge/63696
<cdbs> didrocks: Sorry for the delay, personal stuff came in the way, and when I was done with all of that, my laptop died. I might have to demote 2-3 work items to A3
<cdbs> didrocks: Also, what would you say about bug #789867 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 789867 in unity "Unity violates freedesktop.org desktop entry spec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789867
<didrocks> cdbs: excellent, thanks a lot!
<didrocks> cdbs: hum, let me see
<Laney> hi ayan
<Laney> it's easier if you say what you want up front, saves time
<didrocks> cdbs: should not be an issue
<didrocks> it's valid
<didrocks> we should fix freedesktop
<didrocks> going to lunch, brb
<cdbs> :)
<mterry> ronoc, btw, I've found some issues with the gtk3 port of indicator-sound, so I'm working on the fixes
<ronoc> mterry, ah so am I !
<mterry> ronoc, oh!
<ronoc> mterry, I'm working on the metadata-widget.c
<ronoc> ill come down
<ronoc> one sec
<mterry> ronoc, ok
<mterry> ronoc, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-sound/gtk3-draw-transport/+merge/65988
<ronoc> mterry, thanks
<psusi> why are we switching to lightdm instead of gdm?  I thought that gdm loading an actual gnome session was a good thing because it allowed for things like wifi connectivity to handle network logins, and accessibility and such?
<RAOF> Robert's thinking is that explicitly loading the set of services that you need to work properly is easier than loading a full session and trying to blacklist the services that shouldn't be run in the login session.
<RAOF> And you don't need a gnome session to handle wifi anyway :)
<psusi> I thought that a gnome session was all or nothing and that gdm went through a big rewrite to just load the gnome session instead of reimplementing half of it and getting it wrong.  That sounds like what lightdm is going back to.
<psusi> is there somewhere I can read up on what services constitute a normal gnome session and which aren't needed/wanted for the greeter?
<RAOF> Apparently /usr/share/gdm/autostart (or something like that) is the interesting bit.
<pitti> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/*.desktop is the reduced gnome session for gdm
<pitti> (it's not a blacklist, it's a whitelist)
<RAOF> But you don't want to be able to do things like, say, spawn a browser from gdm :)
<pitti> as for network sessions, I think we really shold default to system wide wifi connections
<psusi> you still need the network manager to display them and connect don't you?
<RAOF> Which is run as a system service.
<pitti> cyphermox just confirmed that from oneiric on new wifi connections are system wide by default
<psusi> what do you mean?  it's a gnome app; it's run as part of your gnome session isn't it?
<pitti> so you don't need nm-applet
<psusi> how so?  personal vs system wide just means where the settings are stored doesn't it?  still need nm-applet to read them and actually negotiate the connection
<RAOF> No, the system service does the detection and connection stuff.
<RAOF> Wifi works without X with system wide network-manager connections.
<psusi> so you mean nm-applet is only the gui front end part, and there is another system wide daemon that actually  manages the interface?
<RAOF> Yes.
<psusi> what's the back-end part?
<RAOF> Network-manager.
<cyphermox> it's NetworkManager
<psusi> ahh, of course
<cyphermox> what this means too, is that for CLI you can turn on connections using nmcli con up id "Blah"
<psusi> so it will connect to the highest priority approved network it finds automatically, and that's what you're stuck with for the greeter?  can't see signal str and/or change to another network?
<cyphermox> nm-applet was already just saying to NM "turn on this connection kthxbai, here's the passwerd"; now it just doesn't give a password anymore except for some small exceptions
<cyphermox> psusi: ultimately I would expect nm-applet to be usable from the greeter (already possible on Maverick and up, just needed the .desktop file in the right spot)
<psusi> that's what I thought the idea was, but it sounds like lightdm doesn't use .desktop files
<RAOF> I don't think the greeter that Robert's writing does, no.  There's no reason you couldn't write a greeter that fired up a full gnome-session, though.
<RAOF> The KDE greeter will obviously want to do something different, for example.
<psusi> from what I've read so far, one of the main reasons for using lightdm in the first place is to get rid of the full gnome session, so...
<dobey> pitti: are you trying to convince everyone to drop banshee/mono this week? ;)
<pitti> not so far :)
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> We only just changed to banshee.
 * Laney looks around suspiciously
 * bryce_ waves
<pitti> hey bryce_
<rodrigo_> g-s-d 3.1.2 is now available in the GNOME3 ppa -> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<rodrigo_> I'd appreciate some testing before uploading
<rodrigo_> it seems to work ok for me, so just need a few people to tell me it works for them also :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: does it magically avoid crashing? :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, and it makes your laundry also
<dobey> great, i need some laundry done
<bigon> should libnautilus-extension1 be bumped?
<bigon> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=627361
<ubot2> Debian bug 627361 in libnautilus-extension1 "GTK2 / GTK3 mismatch breaks nautilus" [Serious,Fixed]
<dobey> bigon: i guess that's an upstream problem?
<bigon> dobey: indeed
<dobey> don't know why they didn't change the libname
<bigon> dobey: well I guess that the distribution has to fix this if upstream has not
<dobey> bigon: it sounds like you should discuss it with upstream if nobody else is
<salty-horse> hey. I'm looking for someone to help push awareness of this nasty metacity regression caused by an ubuntu patch: (see comment #1) -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/696864
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 696864 in unity-2d "[window management] Add option to metacity to avoid unmapping minimized windows" [High,Fix released]
<salty-horse> anyone from the desktop team around?
<dobey> salty-horse: ugh. well that explains why i get invisible windows some times :(
<salty-horse> dobey, indeed :(
<dobey> i figured it was a firefox issue, since i seem to always get it with firefox
<salty-horse> dobey, I mostly get it with totem :)
<salty-horse> anyhow, I'm not sure what to do. #ayatana is silent. maybe I should open a bug against metacity in launchpad and link back
<dobey> yes you should
<salty-horse> ok. in a few minutes
<salty-horse> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/802747
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 802747 in metacity "window redraw glitches caused by ubuntu patch" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-28
<alex3f> hi, does nzmm hang around here?
<ayan> all: what is the best way (if any) to disable the screen lock?
<seb128> ayan, what version of Ubuntu?
<ayan> natty.
<seb128> ayan, from a script or as an user?
<ayan> as a user.
<seb128> use gnome-screensaver-properties?
<ayan> excellent.  thank you.
<ricotz> seb128, hello, could you sync nautilus-open-terminal 0.19-1 from debian/experimental?
<seb128> ricotz, not now, open a bug?
<ricotz> requestsync seems broken currentl
<ricotz> y :\
<seb128> how so?
<pitti> I can do it
<ricotz> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> hey rickspencer3 ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, i think it is a python httplib problem
<seb128> ok, dunno about that
<seb128> brb
<ricotz> i dont have the error message handy
<pitti> ricotz: no, can't; someone already did it 5 mins ago
<ricotz> oh
<ricotz> alright, then it's fine ;)
<jbicha> seb128: oops, didn't see until now that you intended to update vino
<seb128> jbicha, did you do it?
<seb128> jbicha, hey btw
<jbicha> yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/vino/vino-3.1.2/+merge/66101
<seb128> jbicha, I just added it to the etherpad this morning, will review yours
<jbicha> seb128: oh ok, thanks!
<seb128> I'm wondering why it's not showing up as "to review" on our versions list
<seb128> oh, you just did it
<seb128> great
<seb128> jbicha, do you want to do the vinagre one as well? :-)
<jbicha> I tried, but RDP & SSH didn't work for me
<jbicha> also, I was going to drop vinagre-dev but when I did that $DESTDIR changed from tmp/ to vinagre/ and I couldn't figure out why
<seb128> jbicha, because when you have only one binary it does make install to the binary directory
<seb128> that avoids forgetting any file or having to make a .install, easier
<seb128> that doesn't work when you have several binaries because it can't guess what to install where in this case so it does install to tmp and you need .install files
<jbicha> ok, so that's intentional? :-)
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it's "make the easy cases easy"
<seb128> just install everything in the one binary
<jbicha> seb128: I reported the RDP/SSH bug to Gnome, should we push the new vinagre to Oneiric or wait?
<seb128> jbicha, the current one is broken the same way so I think we can as well upgrade
<jbicha> seb128: ok, submitted merge for vinagre also
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: say, could you peer review a patch I did for policykit that fixes the pam multiline bug? (LP: #802927)
<robert_ancell> bug 802927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 802927 in policykit-1 "policykit doesn't support multiline pam prompts" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802927
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, have you raised it upstream?
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: not yet
<mdeslaur> robert_ancell: if my approach looks sane, I'll send it upstream
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, having a look at it now
<mdeslaur> cool, thanks
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, I'm not sure about this change: "+          if (strlen (msg[i]->msg) > 0 && msg[i]->msg[strlen (msg[i]->msg) - 1] == '\n')"
<seb128> mvo, http://www.micahcarrick.com/gsettings-python-gnome-3.html
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, oh, now I understant
<robert_ancell> mdeslaur, added comment
<mdeslaur> thanks robert_ancell
<jbicha> seb128: that's pretty neat how I got vinagre to FTBFS on amd64 but it built on 386
<seb128> jbicha, implicit conversions are only an issue on 64bit archs
<seb128> jbicha, so the i386 builders don't block those
<jbicha> seb128: ok, I sent that bug to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=653565
<ubot2> Gnome bug 653565 in general "FTBFS because of implicit pointer conversions" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> mvo, yw, desrt sent you an email with a small example for the http case
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, usually those are missing define
<seb128> jbicha, like it's not including the file which defines vinagre_utils_get_builder()
<jbicha> hmm, missing defines are beyond my rather limited programming skills
<mvo> seb128: yeah, thanks, just got the mail \o/ to desrt
<TheMuso> didrocks: fregl also pushed a patch to fix some issues with combo boxes. he said it was available from QT 4.7-a11y branch, but would take a while to get to Gitorious.
<seb128> jbicha, ok, basically they should have a vinagre-utils.h with the prototype of the function and an include "vinagre-utils.h" in the sources using vinagre_utils_get_builder()
<didrocks> TheMuso: right, I'm still waiting for a few days before pushing a new Qt
<alex3f> mvo, quick d-bus question: http://pastebin.com/RP7L8Frv what is the mainloop problem?
<Tommeh> Bah. Gnome-shell isn't loading right (lots of graphical corruption) and Unity won't load either. Gnome2 loads with no acceleration... Think I've got some problem with xorg-edgers here. :(
<mvo> alex3f: just call dbus.set_default_main_loop(...) in the header
<mvo> alex3f: need to run for lunch now
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hello, i just tested the thunderbird lightning package in oneiric and it is missing all locales except en-US
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hello, i just tested the thunderbird lightning package in oneiric and it is missing all locales except en-US
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, we've never had locales for lightning AFAIK
<chrisccoulson> the build system doesn't support building them, and upstream only provide fully localized builds of lightning
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hmm, actually i always used the xpi directly and noticed this problem now
<chrisccoulson> (rather than lightning + additional locales)
<chrisccoulson> that's why :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to figure out how to solve that
<ricotz> that would be nice, thanks
<chrisccoulson> we'll probably patch thunderbird to fold all the calendar strings in to the thunderbird language packs
<chrisccoulson> not sure yet though
<ricotz> or building them from the same source?
<ricotz> isnt lightning included in the thunderbird source
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, it is. but the lightning releases are not in sync with thunderbird, so we can't build them from the same source
<ricotz> ah, ok
<ricotz> seb128, hello, i am not sure if it is a bug or intention of glib -- git master it includes some commits which seems to need a newer kernel version (higher than the current ppa builders) to actually use glib which leads to test failures of i.e. vala builds
<seb128> ricotz, seems like a bug
<seb128> ricotz, what commits are those?
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=3904c8761a60dbadbdfaf98fe23ff19cbdcc4a9a
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=fa873992800c64722a56782a9d288c05ce0df21f
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=fdca8060aa8dad34cd32a52553d831ef57f3f363
<ricotz> i think these are the ones
<ricotz> because the error is this: GLib-ERROR **: Cannot create eventfd for main loop wake-up: Invalid argument
<seb128> ricotz, could you open a bug on bugzilla.gnome.org?
<seb128> ricotz, desrt said he would check on
<ricotz> seb128, ok, so desrt takes care of it?
<seb128> ricotz, those commits seem to have conditionnal checks though for the new feature?
<seb128> ricotz, he asked to have a bug about it and he said he would check on it
<ricotz> seb128, it seems so
<ricotz> desrt, is it possible that your maintainer_mode commit could fix this conditional check? since i am tarballing glib on linux 3.0 and this commit isnt in my version
<desrt> ricotz: are you asking about the maintainer mode thing affecting the eventfd check?
<ricotz> desrt, yes, just thinking if the Makefiles are probably updated on a reconfigure -- not sure about it
<ricotz> glib packaging uses autoreconf
<desrt> configure should only generate Makefile from Makefile.in
<desrt> you should do an autogen to update the Makefile from Makefile.am
<desrt> or enable maintainer mode :)
<ricotz> mhh, so this commit could make a difference since --enable-maintainer-mode isnt used and dh_autoreconf is used
<desrt> ricotz: i figured out the eventfd thing
<desrt> i'll file the bug about it
<ricotz> desrt, nice, thank you
<ricotz> desrt, let me know the bug number if it is ready
<desrt> ricotz, seb128; https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=653570
<ubot2> Gnome bug 653570 in mainloop "eventfd syscall check is unsafe" [Normal,New]
<mvo> zyga: hi, we are looking at the command-not-found bugs page currently and I was wondering how you feel about the project. should launchpad be the bugtracker for it? or should be track bugs entirely in the distro and close the upstream location for bugs?
<mvo> alex3f: hi, I'm back
<mvo> alex3f: any luck with the issue you raised regarding the dbus mainloop?
<alex3f> mvo: hi
<alex3f> thanks for the tip
<alex3f> it worked, but I don't understand the internals
<alex3f> I'm setting manually the default main loop
<alex3f> for now
<alex3f> to a dbus.mainloop.glib.DBusGMainLoop()
<mvo> ok
<alex3f> the PK API has changed, there are a few differences, I'm preparing a document regarding it
<alex3f> (differences from PK and AptDaemon)
<alex3f> for example, ActiveTransactionsList returns (current, queue) in AD, but PK has no current
<alex3f> also, I couldn't find per property changed signals for the transactions; in AD, if a property changes, a <property>-changed signal is emitted; in PK, I only see a generic 'Changed' signal; but I might be wrong;
<mvo> alex3f: I'M happy to review this, but for the specific example it sounds like queue[0] from PK could be a sustitute for this
<alex3f> mvo: that was my guess exactly!
<mvo> alex3f: I'm not sure about Changed, but maybe it contains enough information?
<mvo> alex3f: ie. changed + property name so that this can then just emit the singal that s-c expects?
<alex3f> well
<alex3f> in dbus, there is this: http://www.packagekit.org/gtk-doc/Transaction.html#Transaction::Changed
<alex3f> without parameters
<alex3f> I cannot find the equivalent of the aptdaemon.client.AptTransaction class, http://packages.python.org/aptdaemon/aptdaemon.client.html?highlight=transaction#aptdaemon.client.AptTransaction
<zyga> mvo, re
<alex3f> I'm asking on PackageKit
<zyga> mvo, I'm happy with closing the upstream bug tracker for the moment
<alex3f> #PacakgeKit *
<mvo> zyga: ok, please do then, I don't have permissions afaik to do that myself
<mvo> alex3f: I don't know enough about PK to say, but I'm sure it has some progress (this is what we use it for, right?)
<zyga> mvo, okay
<alex3f> mvo, yep, there is a PkProgress attached to the transaction
<mvo> alex3f: see #pk, but indeed, that sounds right
<seb128> vuntz, hey, could you review the patch on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168718 when you have some time for it?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 168718 in general "libwnck skimps on an access to XClassHint components" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<vuntz> seb128: it's on my list, yes
<seb128> vuntz, thanks
<mterry> kenvandine, datetime uploaded
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<vuntz> seb128: just to make sure I get my priorities right: is it urgent as in "nice to have this done today" or as in "nice to have this done this week"?
<seb128> vuntz, nice to have this yesterday? stop slacking! :p
<seb128> vuntz, joke aside next week is fine
<vuntz> ok, thanks
<vuntz> and slacking is good, try it! ;-)
<seb128> but would be nice if that was next week and not next cycle ;-)
<jibel> mterry, didn't I told you during lunch that I liked to break desktop stuff ;-)
<mterry> jibel, :)
<cyphermox> seb128: can you paste the symbol name for the gtkhtml thing?
<seb128> cyphermox, kenvandine: evolution: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/evolution/3.2/libemiscwidgets.so.0: undefined symbol: gtk_html_get_image_at
<kenvandine> seb128, why isn't libevolution versioned?
<kenvandine> -ELIBDIR := usr/lib/evolution/3.0
<seb128> because it's not a public lib?
<kenvandine> +ELIBDIR := usr/lib/evolution/3.2
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> i know we have the evolution-indicator installed in /usr/lib/evolution/3.0/
<kenvandine> but i guess it doesn't link to anything else in there
<kenvandine> seb128, was there a bug filed related to that libevolution bug?
<seb128> kenvandine, no
<seb128> nobody else is testing partial upgrades :p
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<kenvandine> :0D
<kenvandine> :-D
<jasoncwarner_> hey tkamppeter
<jasoncwarner_> coming to dublin in two days?
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, yes, this I wanted to tell you. So I will also be on the dinner on Thu.
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, sabdfl has invited me because of the printing dialog.
<jasoncwarner_> tkamppeter: already taken care of; we knew you were coming and scheduled for that day to make sure you were there!
<jasoncwarner_> tkamppeter: nice...we'll see you in two days then!
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, great, thank you.
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, and good news for Natty and Oneiric: Full AirPrint support with all printers, not only the HP's which Apple is talking about: http://www.apple.com/de/iphone/features/airprint.html
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, it is only missing the final uploads by pitti, for Natty it is in -proposed, for Oneiric it is on the Debian BZR, can you tell pitti to pass it through so that people can test it on the sprint? Thanks.
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, sorry, link is in German. Here is the English version: http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/airprint.html
<pitti> tkamppeter: cups went to testing today, so I'll upload current bzr to sid/oneiric now
<tkamppeter> pitti, great. Can you also pass the Natty SRU to -updates?
<desrt> hey guys
<desrt> how does everyone feel about the colour orange?
<desrt> i sort of liked brown better
<Sweetshark> pitti: ping?
<seb128> desrt, sorry we are in a meeting, try on #ubuntu :p
<desrt> seb128: oh.  my mistake, sorry.
<Sweetshark> pitti: the package I need to have synced from debian experimental to one eye rick is mdds ;)
 * pitti slaps an eye onto mdds 0.5.2-1
<pitti> Sweetshark: done
<Sweetshark> pitti: great, thx
<desrt> /summon jasoncwarner
<pitti> --now
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: mutiny in progress
<kenvandine> mterry, it WORKED!
<czajkowski> hmm kenvandine have you broken things mister
 * czajkowski peers at kenvandine 
<kenvandine> czajkowski, of course :)
<kenvandine> czajkowski, too bad you are in .ie this week :)
<czajkowski> kenvandine: you mean too bad I'm not :)
<czajkowski> kenvandine: on start up last 4 days gwibber crashes! what did you do :)
<kenvandine> right :)
<kenvandine> ugh
<geser> how can I tell Gnome classic (in oneiric) what my time zone is?
<geser> somehow "Date and Time" disagrees about my current time with the output of "date"
<czajkowski> kenvandine: indeed, shall let you away with it as I'm sure you'll work your magic this week
<kenvandine> czajkowski, working on it :)
<czajkowski> no Guinness till it's fixed :)
<komputes> Before the meeting, I'd just like to say that I'm running Oneric and I am unable to configure 1) Lid oprions  2) Auto-dim  3) Startup applications. If desktop team want to discuss plans when it comes to these issues, it would please me very much.
<desrt> komputes: the meeting is in progress
<seb128> komputes, startup application didn't change
<seb128> the other 2 are design decisions
<komputes> seb128: but I know many people (including myself) who don't want their computer to sleep when the lid is closed. Auto-dim is just annoying.
<seb128> komputes, right, I don't disagree, I'm just saying that we are not the ones who did that change and I'm not sure we have resources to design and implement a replacement
<kenvandine> mterry, don't forget to upload the datetime
<mterry> kenvandine, I think I did..?
<seb128> rodrigo_, is bug #801763 a g-s-d issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 801763 in gnome-settings-daemon "Typing causes cursor to stick" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801763
<kenvandine> no mail...
<seb128> it was on changes
<seb128> indicator-datetime (0.2.90-0ubuntu2) oneiric; urgency=low
<kenvandine> no... there should be another
<mterry> kenvandine, check in a few seconds.  your timezone must be wrong and missed it  ;)
<kenvandine> maybe it was rejected?
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> mterry, remember you uploaded ubuntu2 without quilt
<kenvandine> so there should be ubuntu3
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah I know, I uploaded ubuntu3 just now
<mterry> kenvandine, I had forgotten, thanks!
<kenvandine> ah :)
 * mterry got distracted by pitti's golden voice
<seb128> lol
<kenvandine> :-D
<komputes> seb128: From what I understand our option are that we either take what Gnome gives, we maintain our own patches or we fork and then pull parts of GNOME3. Would it be that hard to design/implement/maintain certain changes?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/lp799878
<seb128> komputes, it's not hard, it just require to decide on whether we want the feature or not, to get design on what it should look like if we want it and then to write it
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, thx
<chrisccoulson> tedg, can you take a quick look at that^^
<chrisccoulson> it fixes my thunderbird issue ;)
 * mterry notices that indicator-datetime failed to build on amd64....  guh
<seb128> mterry, did it?
<seb128> oh, on i386 as well
<seb128> fun!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-29
<fta2> hi, do I have to remove half of gnome to complete the upgrades (oneiric) or is that libgnome-desktop-3-2 transition still a WIP?
<fta2> the former seems a bad idea to me
<ricotz> fta2, hi, the transition should be done
<fta2> ricotz, really? http://paste.ubuntu.com/634826/
<ricotz> fta2, hmm, i am using aptitude
<ricotz> but the old libpanel-applet package can be removed
<ricotz> aptitude should give you more solutions where you should get a better one
<fta2> nope, they are all worse
<fta2> they all imply removing a part of gnome and leaving most new stuff un-upgraded
<fta2> it's been like that for a week
<ricotz> perhaps there is some "custom" package which holds the old stuff
<ricotz> i havent used a unity session lately, but my installation seems consistent
<ricotz> so i think i should everything needed installed, there were updates which needed some tweaking -- meaning aptitude gave me like 10+ solutions
<fta2> i don't think i have anything custom related to this
<ricotz> for example the deskbar-applet
<fta2> auto-installed, removing...
<ricotz> probably aptitude shows you a lot local/old packages
<ricotz> if there are mark them to purge, select an upgrade and browse the solutions
<fta2> ricotz, nada, (and i've used debian/ubuntu for ~15y now, so i'm usually used to this stuff)
<fta2> it all seems to be related to   libgnome-desktop-3-0: Depends: gnome-desktop3-data (= 3.0.2-2) but 3.1.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<ricotz> fta2, did you used the gnome3-ppa?
<fta2> no
<ricotz> if you have cheese installed
<ricotz> ok
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634839/
<ricotz> apt-cache rdepends libgnome-desktop-3-0
<ricotz> E: Keine Pakete gefunden
<ricotz> http://paste.debian.net/plain/121355
<ricotz> desrt, hello, i had to override the eventfd check since it only checks the installed kernel headers (right?) and not capability of the actual running kernel
<desrt> ricotz: the bug is fixed upstream now
<ricotz> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74258089/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.glib2.0_2.29.9~git20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<desrt> ricotz: is that with the changes to git master as of yesterday evening?
<ricotz> desrt, yes, commit 315210ec
<fta2> hm, the preview pane in evo3 is broken (nvidia), it's either always blank/empty or corrupted (no refresh when scrolled)
<fta2> ricotz, i managed to complete my upgrade
<desrt> ricotz: huh.
<ricotz> fta2, good :)
<fta2> ricotz, i had to help apt* and drop all indicators-applet-*
<ricotz> desrt, as i asked, it is checking the installed kernel headers but not the running kernel, so tests are failing
<desrt> ricotz: something doesn't stack up here
<desrt> ricotz: the error in your build log should be impossible with the new code
<desrt> take a look at the patch in commit 1b0e5e7683148f769189fc82ab731ee25d06c04c
<desrt> +    if (efd == -1 && (errno == ENOSYS || errno == EINVAL))
<desrt> "Invalid argument" (shown in your message) is EINVAL
<desrt> so it should hit that branch of the 'if'
<desrt> the error message that i see is on the 'else'
<desrt> are you 100% sure you got that commit in the upload?
<ricotz> let me double check, but i am sure
<desrt> i have a doubt :)
<ricotz> desrt, it is, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+files/glib2.0_2.29.9%7Egit20110628.315210ec.orig.tar.xz
<desrt> ricotz: i am quite confused
<desrt> ricotz: i'll check something locally
<desrt> i still don't believe my eyes :P)
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> desrt, again, the check in configure.ac is only a compile check not a runtime check, right?
<desrt> it shouldn't matter
<desrt> the check in gmain.c itself is a runtime check
<desrt> with a fallback
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> fta, do you have time to update the gnome3 ppa stats again?
<fta2> ricotz, sure
<ricotz> fta2, thanks
<desrt> ricotz: i found a machine with a .25 kernel
<desrt> gonna take your tarball for a spin
<fta2> uh, my evo3 corruption is caused by liboverlay-scrollbar*
<ricotz> desrt, looks like it is time to update the builders to lucid (.32) ;)
<desrt> ricotz: i tried building your tarball on my 2.6.25 machine. no problems.
<desrt> after _installing dbus_ it passes the tests
<desrt> rodrigo_: hey.  how you been lately?
<ricotz> desrt, hmm, the builders are running 2.6.24, but shouldnt make a difference since .27 is the requirement
<desrt> indeed
<desrt> what the heck are the builders running?
<desrt> my 2.6.25 system is hardy
<desrt> ah.  but it's a custom linode kernel
<desrt> they probably went with a point release higher than the distro
<ricotz> alright, but still it should work code-wise
<desrt> i'm digging deeper
<desrt> ricotz: i can't match your whacky combination of shiny-new-buildroot vs. ancient-kernel
<desrt> can i give you a patch that will add some printf() and get you to apply it and try again?
<ricotz> desrt, also i am only able to reproduce this in the ppa, so i would need to upload it there, but i can do
<desrt> ricotz; http://fpaste.org/6S3L/
<desrt> uh wait
<desrt> no.  that's correct.  continue. :)
<ricotz> ok
<desrt> talk to you in a few hours, i guess :)
<ricotz> probably
<fta2> ricotz, done (your g3 stats)
<fta2> ricotz, fyi, there's taking 15min to fetch now, against 8min ~2w ago
<fta2> ricotz, feel free to go blame lp
<ricotz> fta2, thank you -- you are indeed a statistics fan :P
<seb128> seems you are both statistics fan ;-)
<ricotz> desrt, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/2599672
<ricotz> seb128, fta2, remembering the buildtime ;)
<desrt> ricotz: let me know when it's done
<ricotz> desrt, ok, probably in 1 hour
<mterry> vuntz, hello!  I'm about to work on adding support for OnlyShowIn=Unity/NotShowIn=Unity to gnome-menus.  Would you like me to send that patch to bugzilla when done?
<fta2> ricotz, well, the reason i remember your stats fetch time is that i found it absolutely slow to fetch ~5000 rows of a table in 8min, even worse now in 15 min
<fta2> ricotz, and to get my daily dose of chromium stats, it now takes 5h+ :P
<ricotz> fta2, alright :), this sounds horrible slow
<seb128> ricotz, why do you do oneiric uploads in the ppa?
<ricotz> seb128, just to have a working package until the MIR is done
<seb128> ricotz, hum, ok
<seb128> we should demote cheese to universe
<vuntz> mterry: there's already a patch in bugzilla for something like this
<vuntz> mterry: and it's waiting for a big branch to get merged, so... I'd advise you to wait a bit, actually :)
<mterry> vuntz, oh!  didn't know.  let me see how that patch was done
<seb128> vuntz, is the gobject friendly refactoring going to land soon?
<mterry> vuntz, you're talking about the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP support I gather
<mterry> didrocks, hah, see -- an environment variable for it ^
<didrocks> mterry: nice! not sure how it will work if you explictely ask for fallback then
<vuntz> mterry: yeah, that'd be based on that
<vuntz> seb128: soonish, yes
<mterry> vuntz, one problem with that patch is it doesn't support "blended desktops" where Unity also shows things that say OnlyShowIn=GNOME.  Maybe the environment variable could be a list?  Or special support for Unity could be added?  /me looks for spec for that variable
<vuntz> seb128: we need an API addition in glib
<vuntz> mterry: that sounds like you want something which isn't supported in the spec
<vuntz> mterry: there's no notion of "blended desktops"
<mterry> vuntz, I know, for OnlyShowIn.  But I didn't know how XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP was spec'd.  Seems like it's not yet?
<mterry> Just a conversation on the xdg list
<vuntz> yeah, it's not
<Tommeh> Why on earth does smartmontools depend on postfix :/
 * mterry knows that "blended desktops" is a bad idea as long as there isn't a "GNOMEShell" OnlyShowIn value, but doesn't want to go and add "Unity;" to all the desktops in the world
<vuntz> but my other idea was to add some API like gmenu_set_desktop(), and that's not really better
<mterry> vuntz, I assume there is no intention to add a "GNOMEShell" OnlyShowIn value?  That the intention is that the future will be shell only?
<mterry> vuntz, but with an environment variable...  that won't work with running "other-desktop --replace" or launching things from VT1 with "DISPLAY=:0.0" right?
<mdeslaur> pitti: do you know of any reason we shouldn't replace gksu with something like "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY synaptic"?
<mdeslaur> pitti: we really want to remove gksu as it doesn't support pam/two factor auth correctly
<seb128> mdeslaur, did anyone look at gksu-polkit?
<mdeslaur> seb128: yeah, but it currently has security issues, and they haven't been fixed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I was just mentioning it in case, I would like to get ride of gksu as well
<mdeslaur> seb128: I'd rather just use something that's already in main
<mdeslaur> (and maintained)
<seb128> (for different reasons, what bothers me in the different user experiences between gksu and polkit prompts)
<mdeslaur> yes
<vuntz> mterry: no plan for GNOMEShell value, indeed
<vuntz> mterry: and --replace is really not a good way to start another desktop
<vuntz> mterry: doing this between gnome 3 & unity won't 100% work, for instance
<cyphermox> kenvandine: your calendar crash might be fixed by http://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution/commit/?id=46eec90c098d5b239035568ae5c25ae9127a8373
<mterry> vuntz, and VT1 apps aren't a concern?
<mterry> vuntz, (just thinking that maybe a dbus way of querying which desktop one is on would be more foolproof)
<pitti> mdeslaur: pkexec env seems like a nice trick indeed
<pitti> mdeslaur: I'd love to get rid of gksu as well
<mdeslaur> pitti: the only inconvenience is the message that gets displayed in the policykit window is less than ideal, we could either write a small wrapper for each app, or add a --title option to pkexec or something similar
<pitti> mdeslaur: the dialog is rather nasty, though; it says it needs your password to run /usr/bin/env
<mdeslaur> yeah, a wrapper could be used to get "pkexec synaptic-root $DISPLAY $XAUTHORITY"
<mdeslaur> which would make the window better
<mdeslaur> or, we could add a new option...something like --title "Synaptic package manager"
<pitti> mdeslaur: it might be more palatable for upstream to actually add an option to set an env var
<pitti> mdeslaur: hm, perhaps --title is better indeed
<pitti> then we could write a generic wrapper which takes a .desktop file, grabs the translated name from it, uses that as --title, and runs the Exec= line through pkexec DISPLAY..
<mdeslaur> yes
<vuntz> mterry: a dbus way would be nice
<pitti> mdeslaur: would you mind opening an upstream bugzilla for the --title thing, and then I'll grab davidz this afternoon and discuss it with him?
<mdeslaur> pitti: sure, I'll do it in the next hour, and I'll let you know the bug number
<pitti> thanks!
<pitti> so we could call this wrapper "pkexecdesktop"
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey.  how's the dbus stuff going?
<desrt> robert_ancell: i love you
<desrt> robert_ancell: but i'm ashamed to say it to you in person
<seb128> robert_ancell, is it ready yet? can I try it?
<robert_ancell> desrt, sorry, the feeling's not mutual
<desrt> :~(
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, and it's not getting any closer with you continuously asking me
<desrt> robert_ancell: i'm glad it's not just me that you hate
<robert_ancell> that's it, i'm stopping the car! EVERYONE OUT!
 * pitti holds up the "Equal hate for everyone!!" cardboard sign
<desrt> hm.  we didn't get that
<desrt> we got "if you ask one more time, we're turning around and going home"
<desrt> come to think about it, i guess i should have asked "are we there yet?" more often on the way to school
<mpt> mdeslaur, we should add that option to USC as well: software-center --title "Synaptic Package Manager"
<mpt> just to mess with people
<mdeslaur> mpt: hehe, that was just an example :)
<Sweetshark> desrt and seb128 seem to have found a fancy new way to communicate via audio ...
<desrt> mumble mumble
<seb128> can't hear you!
<pitti> Sweetshark: really badly greppable, though
<Sweetshark> desrt: lies! almost nobody on the mumble server!
<desrt> pitti: google is working on something, i'm sure
<mpt> mdeslaur, PolicyKit is just one of the things that would benefit from being able to get an application name and icon from a binary name. Others include System Monitor, gnome-session (these applications are blocking logout), and whatever it is that tries and fails to eject disks (this file is in use by this application).
<mdeslaur> mpt: oh, interesting...then we probably should be looking at a proper way of doing this instead of just the specific use case I was thinking of
<mpt> mdeslaur, yes, that would be cool. It seems like the kind of thing that the maintainers of those individual pieces don't do because from their p.o.v. it's too hard
<mpt> There's a similar problem in getting from a package name to an application name+icon, needed by both USC and Update Manager. The API for that should look similar.
<mpt> kenvandine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=menu-go.png
<mpt> (initial sketch)
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/785680
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 785680 in accountsservice "[MIR] accountsservice" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> mpt, those make sense, and i like ][ as a next/prev
<kenvandine> vuntz, you are my hero!
<kenvandine> vuntz, your fix for bgo 652769 worked
<vuntz> kenvandine: :-)
<kenvandine> vuntz, thx!
<mdeslaur> pitti: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38769
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 38769 in libpolkit "Allow specifying user friendly application name when using pkexec" [Enhancement,New]
<pitti> mdeslaur: cheers!
<ricotz> desrt, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74290372/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.glib2.0_2.29.9~git20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ricotz> seems like there is no output :\
<desrt> ricotz: i repeat my assertion that you must be compiling the wrong thing
<desrt> that failure is quite interesting, though
<desrt> i do believe it could be caused by the eventfd thing though
<desrt> looks like the mainloop is failing to wake up
<ricotz> desrt, you looked at the tarball and it includes the fixes
<desrt> there is clearly some inconsistency here
<desrt> since i didn't modify anything except for the g_error codepath
<desrt> i think you hit the opposite side of a race
<desrt> is there any way you can send the same build unmodified?
<desrt> in hopes of seeing it go the other way...
<ricotz> desrt, use "dget https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+files/glib2.0_2.29.9%7Egit20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1%7E11.10%7Ericotz2.dsc"
<seb128> desrt, ricotz: you can retry the build yes
<desrt> chrisccoulson: what did this 'kill -11 `pidof xchat`' thing that i saw you typing mean?
<ricotz> seb128, could this be something similar to the gnome-keyring build failures which looked up
<desrt> i want to learn more about the things that you do
<ricotz> seb128, * locked up
<seb128> ricotz, not sure, it would need debugging to say
<chrisccoulson> lol
<ricotz> desrt, seb128 i could restart them but both amd64 and i386 stopping at the same position
<ricotz> which is quite unlikely to be random
<desrt> ricotz: by looking at my patch do you agree that i only modified the g_error() statement?
<ricotz> desrt, yes
<desrt> so why should the result change from last time being a g_error to this time being not a g_error?
<desrt> other than by chance
<ricotz> desrt, ok, restarted
<desrt> sorry :/
<desrt> hopefully this time we get a different result
<fta2> dpm, hi, I just landed ca@valencia in the last chromium update (M12)
<ricotz> desrt, i hope so too
<dpm> fta2, awesome, thanks! :)
<seb128> ricotz, your glib upload built on natty and not oneiric?
<seb128> that's weird
<ricotz> seb128, this is a patched one to force the success
<seb128> ricotz, oh, that's cheating! ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, could you look at webkit to fix headers with G_CONST_RETURN?
<seb128> ricotz, is that an issue for any build currently?
<seb128> it's all desrt's fault again!
<ricotz> probably everything which want to build against it ;) -- i just looked at rhythmbox git
<seb128> ricotz, well, they put compat defines, so only things that build with G_DISABLE_DEPRECATED
<seb128> you can build without that define as a workaround
<ricotz> right, same goes for the gtkbox stuff
<seb128> grrrr desrt grrrr!
<seb128> ricotz, pitti: ok, http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/88872 should do the trick
<seb128> I'm pondering doing the "if it applies it's good enough to be uploaded" ;-)
<TheMuso> ronoc: What time is the GVC meeting?
<ronoc> TheMuso, 4pm
<TheMuso> ronoc: Cheers.
<ronoc> TheMuso, np
<TheMuso> ronoc: Where abouts?
<ronoc> TheMuso, in the indicators room, down the other end of the same floor you are on. At Marianna and co take a right instead of a left and walk all the way down (around the corner) we are on the right at the bottom of the hall
<ronoc> TheMuso, Dawson suite - indicators room
<mvo> nessita: if you are fine with https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubuntu-sso-client/dh_python2/+merge/66304 I can upload it
<mvo> (or wait and let someone else upload it)
<nessita> mvo: seems ok :-)
<seb128> go mvo go!
<mvo> thanks nessita I will just upload then
<nessita> thanks!!!
<mvo> yw
<TheMuso> ronoc: Thanks.
<ricotz> seb128, then go for the upload ;)
<seb128> yeah, will do in a bit
<ricotz> great
<ricotz> desrt, seb128, i386 gone through (https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/2599673/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.glib2.0_2.29.9%7Egit20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1%7E11.10%7Ericotz2_BUILDING.txt.gz), but the amd64 stopped again (https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/2599672)
<desrt> ricotz: this is extremely frustrating
<desrt> at this point, if i had to guess i'd guess that
<desrt>  a) the upload that you did first somehow didn't include the patch
<desrt>  b) these new uploads (which do include the patch) have the bug fixed, but now there is a new bug
<ricotz> desrt, this tarball includes the fix since the beginning, ~ricotz0 both failed, ~ricotz1 patched configure.ac, ~ricotz2 dont patch configure.ac include your debug
<desrt> what configure.ac patch?
<ricotz> which mean if i had restarted ~ricotz0 sometimes it might/should succeeded too
<ricotz> desrt, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+files/glib2.0_2.29.9%7Egit20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1%7E11.10%7Ericotz0_2.29.9%7Egit20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1%7E11.10%7Ericotz1.diff.gz
<ricotz> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+files/glib2.0_2.29.9%7Egit20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1%7E11.10%7Ericotz1_2.29.9%7Egit20110628.315210ec-0ubuntu1%7E11.10%7Ericotz2.diff.gz
<ricotz> desrt, so it is random :\
<fta> is anyone able to create/add an imap account in evo3 (oneiric)?
<seb128> fta, details?
<seb128> what issue do you get?
<fta> the dialog box is totally broken here, after the 1st forward, it goes back to the 1st step, and loops
<seb128> right, that's a known issue and due to the gtkassistant refactoring in 3.1
<seb128> bug #799469
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 799469 in evolution "evolution 3.0 setup assistant jump step with new gtkassistant (3.1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799469
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> (once again, i'm not crazy)
<fta> seb128, the bug says evo 3.0, same with 3.1.* (in case it matters)
<seb128> fta, right, I can confirm and the bug didn't get any recent update upstream either
<seb128> TheMuso, there is a sponsoring request for a new onboard version, maybe you could have a look to it?
<seb128> cyphermox, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/geoclue/commit/?id=f2f988bfdda6a347a8190612af1501466b64d76b
<pitti> seb128, mdeslaur: david and I just discussed the pkexec X11ification, and came to a workable agreement
<mdeslaur> pitti: I just saw your notes in the bug, sounds great
<seb128> pitti, great
<pitti> mdeslaur: it would also be a security improvement, as with .policy files you can't spoof the title any more (which you can with gksu)
<mdeslaur> pitti: yes, that's a good idea
<mdeslaur> pitti: I wonder if there would be a reason to limit the DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY passing of variables to only when you try to run as root
<mdeslaur> meh, maybe not
<seb128> pitti, robert_ancell's bug is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596260
<ubot2> Gnome bug 596260 in authentication dialog "Make authentication dialogs system-modal and improve wording/design" [Major,Assigned]
<mterry> robert_ancell, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/803519 btw
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 803519 in nautilus "Use Unity as a registered XDG environment" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> hey, libgtest-dev apparently misses /usr/lib/libgtest.so, is it a known problem?
<agateau> didrocks: ^
<seb128> agateau, hey
<didrocks> agateau: hum, not really, we are in sync with debian though
<didrocks> agateau: but it doesn't have the right versionning from my discussion with Tim
<didrocks> so it needs update at least, and maybe fixing that at the same time
<agateau> didrocks: the -dev only contains the .a files
<agateau> didrocks: unity test do not build on oneiric because of that
<didrocks> agateau: ok, it's screwed then, would be nice to fix that in debian directly
<didrocks> agateau: hum, wasn't a missing release the cause? like the .6 version?
<didrocks> (from what Tim told me)
<seb128> didrocks, agateau: do you want me to fix it and open a debian bug?
<didrocks> seb128: that would be awesome!
<agateau> didrocks: I haven't talked about that with Tim, all I know is make complains with "No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libgtest.so', needed by `tests/test-gtest'.  Stop."
<seb128> didrocks, agateau: on it
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot :)
<agateau> seb128: great :)
<seb128> yw
<agateau> seb128: while you're at it, it's also missing /usr/lib/libgtest_main.so
<seb128> agateau, I will fix it to install everything which is missing, no worry
<agateau> seb128: ok
<seb128> agateau, didrocks: you tricked me!
<seb128> that thing is using cmake!
<agateau> seb128: mmm... there seems to be another problem: after manually creating the symlinks I get a link error, but I guess providing the missing files is still a good idea :)
<didrocks> \o/
<agateau> seb128: ah!
<didrocks> agateau: nicely done :)
<agateau> resistence is futile
<agateau> *resistance
<seb128> didrocks, neil got the gtk3 indicator loader landed
<seb128> didrocks, do you want to backport it or should kenvandine or I do it?
<didrocks> seb128: I would prefer a proper unity release with the dialog stuff tested as well, so that we can have both (and do it tomorrow)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: I'll poke him directly for this
<seb128> I'm not sure I want to delay the indicators to be back on the unity dialog to be working though
<seb128> agateau, didrocks: gtest is not a packaging error, I'm not going to fix cmake build but if you give me a patch I can add it to the package
<agateau> seb128: I can have a look
<seb128> hum
<seb128> debian did
<seb128>   * control: Switch to cmake (upstream deprecated autoconf build).  Build
<seb128>     only static library (remove libgtest0 package).  Install full source
<seb128>     and example files.
<seb128> I'm wondering why
<agateau> oh
<agateau> seb128: shouldn't it conflicts/replaces with libgtest0 then?
<agateau> that explains the linking error
<seb128> agateau, it should
<seb128> didrocks, he doesn't want to roll a tarball, let's talk about that tonight
<didrocks> seb128: who "he"?
<seb128> didrocks, he said that he would need a new nux, etc if he rolled a tarball from trunk and he don't want to start tarballing the stack
<seb128> didrocks, njpatel
<didrocks> hum… and when will we have a working dialogs then?
<didrocks> let's talk about that tonight then…
<seb128> not today or tomorrow apparently
<seb128> right
<jbicha> seb128: howdy
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-applets/gnome-applets-3.1.2/+merge/66232
<didrocks> seb128: are we sure those are tested?
<didrocks> like the dialog, which wasn't?
<seb128> didrocks, let's discuss tonight
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> I'm doing fine, how's Dublin?
<agateau> seb128: mmm can't uninstall libgtest0, google-mock depends on it
<seb128> agateau, yeah, I don't know why the debian maintainer did that
<seb128> he didn't explain
<agateau> seb128: maybe upstream did the change?
<seb128> not sure
<agateau> seb128: mmm upstream provides both autotools and cmake,
<agateau> seb128: but the cmake version only builds static libs and does not provide install targets!
<seb128> agateau, http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/gtest.git;a=blob;f=debian/README.Debian;h=15381ee64ee60750dfd019dd58d4c267351254b4;hb=fced3a5054fcdf6a891d9c9f9a32fa7e13802263
<seb128> agateau, http://groups.google.com/group/googletestframework/browse_thread/thread/668eff1cebf5309d
<pedro_> so who is working on metacity ? bug 802747 :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 802747 in metacity "window redraw glitches caused by ubuntu patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802747
<agateau> wow
<agateau> seb128: they want people to build it with the same compiler flags, but using static libs does not mean same compiler flags, so it's not really a solution I would say
<agateau> seb128: you can still force the build of shared libs, though
<agateau> seb128: not sure we want to go that way
<seb128> agateau, I would prefer not taking decisions over Debian for a project I don't know or work with
<agateau> seb128: makes sense
<seb128> I will assume the Debian maintainer has a better clue than me
<mterry> tremolux, when does oneiric get for-purchase apps?
<tremolux> mterry: it usually happens quite late in the cycle
<mterry> tremolux, <whine>I want it now!</whine>
<tremolux> mterry: you could check with iamfuzz to see when he plans it for O
<mterry> tremolux, all us devs would love to buy stuff, but we can't!
<agateau> seb128: I am going to try to make unity tests use the static gtest libs
 * mterry just noticed Bridge Construction Set in the store
<seb128> agateau, thanks
<tremolux> mterry: yeah!  me wants all the good stuff too!
<jasoncwarner_> test
<jasoncwarner_> test
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, test!
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: TEST!!!!
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, STEAK?!
<seb128> ;-)
<DOOD> can i have help with a wirless stick please
<DOOD> hello
<dobey> i ♥ impatient people in the wrong channel :)
<awe_> cyphermox, congrats, just the saw the email on ubuntu-desktop!  Well deserved!
<cyphermox> awe_: thanks
<awe_> your welcome!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-06-30
<huats> morning
<desrt> smspillaz: hey
<desrt> smspillaz: i have something to tell you
<desrt> smspillaz: this:
<desrt>  ____   ___
<desrt> |  _ \ / _ \
<desrt> | | | | |_| |
<desrt> |_| |_|\___(_)
<desrt>  
<Laney> phwoar look at that kerning
<desrt> Laney: i tried inserting a space like 'no .'
<desrt> but it was worse
<pitti> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609577/
<pitti> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/609578/
<chrisccoulson> i'm sat next to too many french people!
<chrisccoulson> it's all seb128's fault
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: ferme ta bouche!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: je ne comprends pas
<mvo> hey seb128 - what is the correct way to restart /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 ?
<mvo> seb128: I think bdmurray ran into a odd state
<mvo> well, his agent
<seb128> mvo, just type the comment?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> the command
<mvo> seb128: yeah, it complains that it can't find the consolekit cookie or something when I just try to run it manually
<mterry> jibel, uploaded fixed ldtp package.  it's now installable in oneiric
<pitti> aquarius: u-control-panel-gtk Services tab says "Value could not be retrieved. (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.'))"
<pitti> aquarius: I already tried to wipe all ubuntuone configuration, data files, couchdb data files, and keyring entries
<pitti> aquarius: what does that want to tell me? known or should I debug that further?
<aquarius> pitti, I'm not sure. nessita or dobey will know, though... ^^
 * nessita is here
<nessita> hey pitti. Is this oneiric?
<pitti> hey nessita
<pitti> nessita: yes, oneiric du jour
<nessita> pitti: can you please report the bug under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+filebug ?
<pitti> sure
<pitti> well, I'll use apport, for more log love
<nessita> pitti: I'll have thisfred (out desktopcouch master) looking into it
<nessita> our*
<nessita> thisfred: possible destopcouch issue in oneiric coming up ^
<thisfred> nessita: thx, I guess :)
<nessita> thisfred: I'm asking the bug to be filed under u1cp, but we may need to move it later (if confirmed)
<thisfred> nessita: the control panel does not work at all for me on oneiric, so it's hard to debug this
<thisfred> nessita: sounds good
<nessita> thisfred: "at all"? :-/
<pitti> oh? comes up fine here
<pitti> well, I had to wipe all my config
<nessita> thisfred: I was not aware of that...
<pitti> but I hadn't used u1 for a while
<thisfred> nessita: well it starts, it just gives me an error (also auth related) on every tab
<thisfred> I discussed it briefly with rodney yesterday
<nessita> thisfred: are your cedentials messed up? like
<nessita> you removed them on the server but not locally?
<thisfred> yes, but wiping them and re authing the device does not solve it
<thisfred> unless I'm missing a step
<nessita> oh
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> thisfred: can I haz log please?
<thisfred> booting the laptop right now
<dobey> it might be the if username == "thisfred": bit
<thisfred> ha
<pitti> bug 803930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803930 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Services tab fails with: Value could not be retrieved. (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.'))" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803930
<pitti> did apport attach the necessary logs, or should I add something in addition?
 * thisfred looks
<thisfred> pitti: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log and ~/.cache/desktopcouch/log/*.log, if you'd be so kind
<pitti> thisfred: done
<thisfred> muchas gracias
<thisfred> pitti: unlikely, but you don't happen to be using the ubuntuone-hackers PPA on that machine, right?
<pitti> thisfred: no, pure oneiric
<pitti> thisfred: if it works for other people, it's well possible that there's some other cruft on my system
<thisfred> asked for some more info on the bug, so that it's visible for posterity
<pitti> I'm happy to just clean it
<thisfred> sure, but if it goes wrong for you it might also happen for other people, so I'd like to find the cause
<fta> seb128, another weird regression with evo3, when i select an email in the main pane, the focus moves to the preview pane after a few seconds
<fta> often, but not always..
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: here?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-01
<fta2> unity 3d doesn't start this morning after an upgrade.. fallbacks to a half backed -2d
<fta2> unity_support_test shows a "BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)"
<desktop2> hi
<desktop2> anyone there
<desktop2> hi
<desktop2> hi
<micahg> pitti: re firefox-locale and breaks, it's not so simple, wouldn't it be possible to then remove firefox from the system on partial upgrades?
<micahg> normally you'd have a depends and a breaks, do we still need the langpack to pull in the firefox locale in oneiric?
<pitti> micahg: right, you'd need to upgrade it or remove it; I thought that's what you want?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ^
<pitti> micahg: yes, I think we need langpack depends: ffox-locale-XX, as otherwise nothing will pull in f-locale-X on upgrade
<micahg> pitti: does language-selector not do any magic on upgrade?
<pitti> no, l-s is not involved in the upgrade process
<micahg> how do people get other language dependencies on upgrades?
<pitti> they don't really
<micahg> ok
<pitti> only on fresh installs
<pitti> or when they run language-selector
<micahg> pitti: yeah, so I don't think breaks like that is going to work
<pitti> micahg: once we fix bug 396414, this will get eaier
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 396414 in language-selector "When KDE or gnome apps get installed, the corresponding language-packs should be pulled automatically" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396414
<pitti> easier
<micahg> so, I'm just going to remove the depends on firefox unless we have a better solution before alpha2
<pitti> that seems fine
<pitti> I don't think it breaks anything to have firefox 4 and ffox-locale-XX installed
<micahg> worst case as far is firefox concerned is the langpack will be disabled until they upgrade to the proper version
<micahg> pitti: right
<pitti> but that's the kind of stuff you get with a partial upgrade
<micahg> I think that's better than removing firefox out from under the user
<pitti> fully agree; chrisccoulson didn't seem to like that
<micahg> pitti: which piece didn't he like?
<pitti> I'm not sure
<pitti> probably being able to install ffox-locale with ffox 4?
<micahg> yeah, not ideal since the user will lose the translations until they upgrade, but I think that's the lesser of the two evils
<chrisccoulson> the issue with having incompatible versions installed is that we have users who keep installing the addon compatibility reporter, and that disables the compat check on language packs
<chrisccoulson> so the old langpacks load and completely break the interface
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but the alternative is the possibility of uninstalling firefox in a partial upgrade
<micahg> and if people install 3rd party addons, all bets are off in any event
<micahg> (at least to the extent we can't be responsible)
<chrisccoulson> right, but that doesn't mean we can't ignore it
<chrisccoulson> we get quite a few bug reports with this issue in every upgrade now
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> doesn't mean we *can* ignore it ;)
<micahg> well, the alternative is that the recommended locale binary won't get installed
<micahg> for users w/out other depends on firefox, on installs without a depends on firefox, firefox would probably get removed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.oneiric
<pitti> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<pitti> seb128: apport by default for a2?
<pitti> cyphermox: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<mterry> pitti, bug 803519
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803519 in xdg-user-dirs "Use Unity as a registered XDG environment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803519
<fta> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-fr_1%3a11.10+20110630_all.deb (--unpack):
<fta>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/indicator-sound.mo', which is also in package language-pack-fr 1:11.10+20110630
<fta> pitti, ^^
<seb128> GunnarHj, hi
<seb128> fta, can you open a bug against langpackomatic?
<seb128> GunnarHj, what is the usecase you have a language selection on the logic screen?
<desrt> seb128: german hard logic vs. french fuzzy logic
<GunnarHj> seb128: I suppose it basically is people who want to be able to use more than one language, and if they know which language at login, they don't need to log out + log in after having set it in l-s.
<GunnarHj> But I'd like to see this detail in a wider perspective. For many non-English users this detail is important. The desired growth in Ubuntu users (-> 200 miljon) probably means that a higher percentage - compared with today - will consider a language-chooser a useful tool.
<GunnarHj> As regards old Ubuntu users, they are used to the language chooser. Consequently, dropping the language chooser in LightDM would be considered a regression due to the change of default display manager.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, I'm a non native english user
<seb128> but I don't see the point of changing languages often, I usually just use my native language
<GunnarHj> seb128: I don't change often either, but people behave differently. And in any case it sends a signal that we care about non-English users.
<GunnarHj> Would it do any harm to keep providing the feature?
<seb128> we do care about them but the recommended way would be to change from the language selector
<GunnarHj> seb128: Sure, l-s is the principal tool for setting languages and locales. The current language chooser on the login screen is a supplement.
<seb128> well, it can be discussed, but it would be nice ot understand the usecase for switching locale often
<seb128> if there is a real world usecase out of "translators doing testing" it could for sure be there
<seb128> there is just no point to clutter the ui for an option that 99% of users don't use
<afv> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-en_1%3a11.10+20110630_all.deb (--unpack):
<afv> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/indicator-sound.mo', which is also in package language-pack-en 1:11.10+20110630
<seb128> afv, known issue
<afv> ok ;)
<GunnarHj> seb128: It has been there for a long time. Has anybody complained? Btw, talking about often... How often does the average user switch session type?
<seb128> yeah, maybe it should not be there as well
<seb128> not sure if the new greater design have it
<seb128> ok, got to go but please start the discussion on the list
<seb128> it's not because we are used to a workflow that it's the best one ;-)
<seb128> but that need some discussion and thinking
<afv> hmm, by the way i noticed that the latest gdm3 doesn't have the language chooser too (or i didn't see it)
<seb128> bbl
<seb128> right, GNOME dropped that as well
<afv> is anyone noticing this 1px menu with some themes? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/659315/screenshots/2011.07.01_menu_visible_2.png
<afv> well, nevermind, just switched from Adwance to Radiance and it's fine
<fta> afv, issue now known as bug 804449
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804449 in langpack-o-matic "overwrite file in other debs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804449
<afv> thx
<pitti> fta: thanks, I'm on it now
<fta> pitti, \o/ (it's 804449 in case you missed it)
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-02
<lucidfox> Is there anywhere I can ping the SRU team to test bug #749047? Been lying around for three weeks now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 749047 in emerald "emerald version 0.7.2-0ubuntu6 failed to build on i386" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749047
<lucidfox> er, wrong bug
<lucidfox> bug #733393
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733393 in emerald "[natty, SRU] emerald segfault on launch" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733393
<Laney> you mean the SRU verification team, and I'm not aware of any organised presence
<Laney> (anyone can do it)
<RAOF> lucidfox: Yeah.  We don't necessarily test the fixes, we just gate them based on testing.
<bryceh> lucidfox, it looks like there was a caveat to the testing that indicates it was an incomplete fix?  You might want to reply to the bug and clarify.
<bryceh> lucidfox, if you've tested the fix yourself and found it solved the issue for you, that would be a worthwhile data point to add
<bryceh> if the fix is incomplete, your view on whether it is still worth inclusion despite the lack would probably help too
<bryceh> lucidfox, the main thing the sru team is looking for is if the patch causes any regressions aside from the bug.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-07-03
<Elirips> Hello all. I just installed gnome3 on my Ubuntu 11.04 from ppa. Unfortunatly, when I come to the login-screen, I can only choose a session "gnome". so, first question: Would that be gnome3? Then, if I choose gnome, i get the error "Faild to load session gnome." Any ideas?
<Elirips> Also, if I call gnome-session from a terminal, I get a 'WARNING: Session 'gnome' runnable check failed: Exited with code 1'
<Elirips> I have to mention that I upgraded first from 10.04 to 10.10, then to 11.04..
<Gaara> Need help setting up webcam, seems to be detecting the device in terminal when i plug it in, but does not seem to function
<Gaara> I have a Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000, Does anyone know if this can be used with 11.04 Desktop?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-25
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, ça va bien! et toi?
<pitti> a bit tired, but quite well, thanks!
<pitti> took the Italians way too long to win last night :)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry for your team!
<didrocks> pitti: quite happy in fact ;) this will stop this "all is only about football" madness in France :)
<pitti> hehe
<didrocks> jibel: pitti: hey (and small question ;)). If I want to do a test that requires a fresh account and login into it, so that we can run that daily in the QA infra, what is possible to do? is there any existing tests I can look at?
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I'm not sure that we currently can run tests in a running user session; at least we can't with DEP-8, only under xvfb
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, here the idea is to ensure that we don't make any dconf write on session start, so creating a new user session and running it (somewhere)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, will you run the second/third run of autopilot to ensure that the new autopilot tests failing are just noise?
<pitti> didrocks: we might be able to hook that into the iso tests, though
<didrocks> pitti: you mean, manual tests?
<didrocks> or is it automagic?
<pitti> didrocks: i. e. add a post-install check that dconfd is not running, and/or there is no ~/.config/dconf ?
<pitti> didrocks: I mean the automatic ISO tests
<didrocks> pitti: I need to add some env variable (before the session is started for the first time for that user), run the session and run a command in it
<didrocks> pitti: any pointer from where I can look at for this?
<sil2100> didrocks: we ran another batch of tests through the weekend on a single machine
<pitti> didrocks: I'm afraid I don't know enough about these to answer that; jibel is a better person to answer here
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll write down the results in a moment
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'll wait for him then, thanks for the pointer :)
<didrocks> jibel: FYI ^ can you help me on this by pointing me to the right direction?
<Sweetshark> moin!
<Sweetshark> jibel: I got the LibreOffice build worked around. It was a gcc-4.7 issue ...
<Sweetshark> ricotz: would you be interested in backporting LibreOffice-3.6.0beta2 from quantal to precise in libreoffice-prereleases? I will push a version there today i think.
<Sweetshark> ricotz: IIRC there are not many things to watch out for.
<sil2100> didrocks: from the look of things this time, there's even LESS difference between tests, so it's good! \o/ Since now we've run all autopilot tests on one machine
<Sweetshark> jibel: (fixing the issue is mindboggling though ...)
<sil2100> First without our SRU packages (on the precise ones) and then with the new packages
<didrocks> sil2100: ah great, so you will have a status soon and investigate about the new failures?
<sil2100> Editing the docs now
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> hey
<Laney> hiya
<sil2100> didrocks: tests written
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
 * didrocks refreshes
<seb128> hey sil2100
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> good, enjoyed the football yesterday ;-)
<sil2100> Hi seb128!
<Laney> how are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you just try +FAIL: test_window_buttons_minimize_button_disabled_for_hud (autopilot.tests.test_panel.PanelWindowButtonsTests) by hand?
<seb128> Laney, I'm good thanks, the game yesterday was great, though probably not the outcome uk wanted ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: like, triggering, see the hud state and confirm it's just noise/race?
<sil2100> didrocks: I tried manually, I mean, I open the hud and clicking minimize does nothing
<didrocks> sil2100: great, please state it on the report :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I wrote that in the report below the diff ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, autopilot seems really strange - even popey noted that when launched in an VM, much more tests are failing
<sil2100> Just because it's in an VM :/
<Sweetshark> seb128: heya!
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, indeed, just wasn't clear you tested it or it was the test intention :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, how are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's really flacky to be useful without double human checking :/
<didrocks> sil2100: so, seems that the SRU is good to go, isn't it?
<didrocks> sil2100: no more blocker?
<jibel> Sweetshark, Great. I've seen doko's upload and was wondering if that would fix the build failure. Will you upload a version that uses gcc4.7 to the libreoffice PPA ?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, about the vapi file, did you try it? I didn't see a stenza about the fix working
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi, yeah, i might take a look
<sil2100> didrocks: could you refresh my old, blurry memory about the vapi thing..?
<didrocks> sil2100: it was the libunity import fix
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean the gir typelib thing..?
<didrocks> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity/+bug/893688/comments/5
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 893688 in gobject-introspection "Unity.ActivationResponse does not work properly for python scopes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll write it down in the SRU-1 testing
<sil2100> Since I have confirmed that there is no more seqfault in this case now
<Sweetshark> seb128: fine, thank. a bit disappointed that we wont see a germany-england match. it always has the best headlines.
<sil2100> (during the sprint)
<seb128> Sweetshark, hehe, you wanted an easy game for Germany? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: nah, just one with tradition ;)
<jibel> didrocks, I think we can do something with the system that tests isos. Prepare the account during initial installation with a late_command, reboot, auto-login and execute the test script through autostart. Would it work ?
<didrocks> sil2100: good :) so all green for the SRU?
 * Laney clings to 1966
<Sweetshark> seb128: although germany never beat italy. time to change that.
<didrocks> jibel: looks perfect to me :)
<didrocks> jibel: is there any doc about writing such things? what to branch and so on?
<Sweetshark> jibel: so, there are multiple gcc-4.7 issues. the internal compiler error seems to be fixed indeed, but there is still bug 1017125 -- we can build LibreOffice with 4.7, it is just not stable.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017125 in df-libreoffice "LibreOffice crash in xmloff.Impress.XMLContentImporter::com::sun::star::document::XImporter with gcc-4.7" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017125
<Sweetshark> jibel: I rather have a stable product until that one is cornered and fixed. Dunno yet if it is a gcc or a LibreOffice bug.
<jibel> Sweetshark, ok, understood.
<Sweetshark> jibel: so, I will upload a gcc 4.6-build package to the ppa.
<jibel> didrocks, not really and we should migrate the existing iso testing to a new system soon. But if you can give me a script that prepares the session and the test to run after login, I can try to fit it in the current system.
<sil2100> didrocks: looks like it, one moment ;) !
<didrocks> jibel: doing so, exiting 0 == PASS, exiting 1 == FAIL, for the test I guess? (and stdout will be printed?)
<jibel> didrocks, ideally, python unittest with assertions, otherwise 0 = PASS,  !0 = FAIL
<didrocks> jibel: ok, can do, will be really simple :)
<didrocks> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> didrocks, yw
<diwic> ronoc, seb128, good morning
<ronoc> hey seb128 diwic
<diwic> seb128, ronoc and I (well, mostly ronoc to be fair) are working on the upstream of the sound settings UI and we're wondering how to best test that
<seb128> diwic, ronoc: hey
<diwic> seb128, to make sure that the stuff we submit is actually working
<seb128> diwic, ronoc: you guys have a git on top of upstream's one right? way not just build and run that one?
<diwic> seb128, I was able to get the upstream gnome-control-center tree to compile on 12.04 with some commenting out of building some of the panels
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, for the libunity fix
<didrocks> sil2100: you did an inline patch that isn't upstream
<didrocks> sil2100: in that case, I would really prefer doing it in debian/patches
<didrocks> sil2100: can you fix it, please? (restart from a new branch I would say to remove the clutter)
<diwic> seb128, among the things I commented out was the gnome-control-center exectuable :-/
<seb128> diwic, you can do that or use jhbuild to get an updated platform, but commenting some panels seem fine as long as those are local hacks ;-)
<sil2100> didrocks: I can do that - or I can push it upstream as a MRQ
<didrocks> sil2100: no, as for next release, it will be dealt with the new vala
<seb128> diwic, well, that's fine, for testing just copy libsound.so from the builddir to /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libsound.so
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I'll create a patch for that then on a clean tree
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<diwic> seb128, would I then install gnome-shell or is there a way to start libsound and not libsoundnua under unity?
<seb128> diwic, then run "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center sound"
<diwic> aha
<seb128> diwic, ^ that's the way
<seb128> diwic, or just copy libsound.so over /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libsoundnua.so
<seb128> diwic, and test soundnua, that would work as well
<diwic> seb128, any subtle stuff to look out for when copying those .so's - I've noticed earlier with that approach, that some of the icons stopped working
<seb128> diwic, nothing subtle, maybe they added some icons in trunk that are not installed by the precise package...
<diwic> seb128, the icon example was when testing stuff during the 12.04 cycle, so then it was ronoc's sound-nua tree I copied from.
<seb128> diwic, ok, dunno then, let me know if you hit any issue with the copy .so approch and I will have a look, but that should work just fine on precise
<diwic> seb128, ok, thanks for your help
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: a bit tired (that game lasted long last night :) ), but otherwise fine, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: sorry about your team losing
<seb128> pitti, that was great game though! ;-) (not like ours)
<pitti> the second half looked a lot better, but still not enough to beat Spain..
<pitti> seb128: indeed it was
<seb128> pitti, what are you speaking about? Germany in still in :p (that's the point of the competition I decide to be german again ;-)
 * pitti will be glad when this is over
<pitti> I had a sore throat after Friday evening in the beer garden (awesome game), and everybody is just talking about football these days
<seb128> pitti, but yeah, France is not there yet and the game was a bit boring, 1/4 is as good as they could hope with how the team is atm
<seb128> pitti, hehe
<Laney> just wimbledon then the olympics to go, then we'll be done with sport for a while :P
<seb128> pitti, one week to go and it will be back to normal ... until the olympics ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<ogra_> well, the french were a lot better than at the world championship
<seb128> oh, wimbledon, that's starting today right
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> hi chrisccoulson
<seb128> wonder if they broadcast it on one of the channels I get
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney
<seb128> ogra_, not difficult to do better than they did in 2010, it would have been difficult to do worst ;-)
<ogra_> haha, indeed
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you? had a good w.e?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it wasn't too bad thanks. and you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, quite good thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks, we have rainy sucking weather again though
<chrisccoulson> heh, so do we ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: I see you already merged in my previous gir patching (which didn't work) into the precise branch
<sil2100> didrocks: should I use that branch as a start? i.e. remove the previous one and add the debian/patches one?
<didrocks> sil2100: give another branch to me, I'll --overwrite
<sil2100> ACK
<didrocks> bamf uploaded to both precise and quantal
 * Laney eyes svn.d.o
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you remember who asked about a problem with the pentadactyl addon and the menubar in firefox remaining on screen? i think you highlighted me, but i don't remember which channel i saw it in, or which day. or perhaps i just dreamt it ;)
<Laney> chrisccoulson: I'm seeing that right now, if that helps :-)
<chrisccoulson> Laney, which addons do you use?
<Laney> adblock plus, download statusbar, greasemonkey, https everywhere, lastpass, lazarus, monkeysphere, vimperator
<Laney> I can try disabling some if you want
<chrisccoulson> Laney, it would be useful, just so i can make sure that it's the same issue
<Laney> all of them except vimperator?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, if you think that might be the cause of it :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, #ubuntu-unity.log:juin 21 15:18:41 <smoser>	i upgraded to quantal yesterday. i use pentadactyl with firefox. pentadactyl released version has some issues with newer firefox so i'm using a nightly build from pentadactyl.
<Laney> I just know that it thinks it's hidden the menu, but I can still see it ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yw
<seb128> didrocks, \o/ SRUs!
<Laney> ah
<sil2100> didrocks: lp:~sil2100/libunity/precise_SRU_quilt <-
<Laney> it's to do with the global menu
<didrocks> seb128: and finally will be able to push compiz trunk soon
<didrocks> then, unblocking compiz sru
<didrocks> and this libunity branch
<sil2100> didrocks: if that's ACK, it's all Green
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 :)
<seb128> didrocks, double \o/
<Laney> chrisccoulson: this laptop isn't using unity or any global menu stuff
<Laney> chrisccoulson: but when I turn that extension off it goes away
<chrisccoulson> Laney, oh, you're actually talking about a different issue
<didrocks> sil2100: finishing preparing the bug list for compiz trunk right now
<Laney> ok
<seb128> didrocks, don't forget to use -proposed, a2 week ;-)
<Laney> known one?
<didrocks> seb128: didn't for bamf yet (and we don't have hard freeze?) :)
<didrocks> seb128: but yeah, compiz with abi break -> proposed :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, bamf is ok, that's bug fixing and we are only monday morning, but compiz ... better to use it ;-) thanks!
<didrocks> yep :)
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yes, that's bug 1016081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016081 in firefox "Both menu bar and "firefox" menu display at the same time." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016081
<Laney> chrisccoulson: ah, nice
<Laney> glad I'm not seeing that other bug then :P
<Laney> I can never decide whether to use pentadactyl or vimperator
<sil2100> didrocks: for trunk? That's probably a LOT of bugs...
<chrisccoulson> i don't use either ;)
<chrisccoulson> i only use addons that i wrote + adblock :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I'm listing those now
<chrisccoulson> i prefer to keep a clean browser ;)
<Laney> your life needs moar keyboard
<chrisccoulson> right, enough with crappy firefox addons causing problems with my addon. time to do something productive :)
<sil2100> didrocks: you need help with that? Since I think we're essentially finished with libunity/compiz/bamf SRU
<didrocks> sil2100: no, please focus on unity release and SRU now :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so unity for quantal, yes? ACK
<seb128> chrisccoulson, like close your pgo benchmark work item by writing down the results of your testing? ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, and see what can be backported as a SRU
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<sil2100> didrocks: we're already having a nice list for that, but we'll keep on managing that one
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, you have a "[themuso] think about and provide accessibility support for the overlay screen: TODO" wi for a2, is that still likely to happen for this week?
<didrocks> ogra_: hey, my dear Oliver, living in a country where you are still harassed with football, do you have a minute for a compiz armel fun? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: libunity done :)
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ Thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks to you :)
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me posted about the new releases
<chrisccoulson> libunity done? are you breaking ABI again? ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, whats up ?
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: hi!
<didrocks> ogra_: so, I have a beautiful compiz package ready to be uploaded
<didrocks> ogra_: it's still using series.armhf and so on
<ogra_> oh, for quantal ?
<didrocks> ogra_: but uploading to a ppa, it seems the additional patch is not applied: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108567391/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.compiz_1%3A0.9.8%2Bbzr3249-0ubuntu1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, for quantal
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: I have asked the unity-2d guys to give a look at the branch you prepared for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/1016386 in natty
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1016386 in unity-2d "Thunderbird drop downs still don't work in unity 2D" [High,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, cool, thanks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: no ABI break :)
 * chrisccoulson breathes sigh of relief
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: just to make sure - you tested it on natty that it works?
<ogra_> didrocks, looks to me like no patch is properly applied actually
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, yeah, it works with that patch
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: cool!
<didrocks> ogra_: it seems they are applying once
<didrocks> ogra_: then, trying to replying them
<didrocks> isn't it?
<ogra_> ubuntu-config.patch ... not sure what that is, but it definitely fails
<didrocks> (but even on the "try to apply once", there is not the armhf one)
<didrocks> ogra_: looks above
<didrocks> ogra_: Applying patch ubuntu-config.patch
<didrocks> and it works
<didrocks> I'm under the impression it's applying (succesfully) debian/patches/series
<didrocks> and then, it tries to reapply debian/patches/armhf.series
<ogra_> yeah, why is that patch in there ?
<didrocks> fails on the first one
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, so armhf.series are only the *additional* patches?
<ogra_> an arm specific patch cant be in both series files
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> that explains
<didrocks> so let's fix that
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> and see if the patch fails to apply now
<didrocks> which I fear it will against trunk :/
<ogra_> so ubuntu-config is what you call the gles patch ?
<ogra_> i would suggest a better name :)
<didrocks> ogra_: no
<didrocks> ogra_: it's the ubuntu configuration
<didrocks> for default plugins
<didrocks> compiz-package-gles2.patch is the patch name you gave
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> and I'm still using that name
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> it slipped from series to series.armhf, not the other way round, now i get it
<didrocks> yep :)
 * didrocks tries to add what's needed for the patch and cross fingers that it will apply in the "one source"
<ogra_> i thought it was applied upstream now
<ogra_> iirc the agreement was that it would be prior to A2
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, agreement was that opengles was ready at some point by upstream
<didrocks>  but they are late
<didrocks> so again, distro to take the burden…
<ogra_> hmpf
<Sweetshark> jibel: libreoffice beta2 uploaded to ppa.
<Sweetshark> jibel: (for quantal)
<jibel> Sweetshark, it is building on albali
<Laney> hmm, could it be that nouveau's power management is much worse than nvidia?
<Laney> my laptop seems to run hotter and have a shorter battery life since I switched
 * didrocks tries to apply and readapt opengles patch on compiz, but it's no fun :(
<didrocks> alf_: do you think you will have some time to help here? ^
<alf_> didrocks: looking
<ogra_> didrocks, its easier to re-pull freshly after alf_ rebased the linaro branch
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I tried to refresh manually, but too complicated
<seb128> Laney, not sure how it is nowadays but yeah, it had this reputation for a while, "use nouveau if you want your laptop to run out of battery in an hour"
<didrocks> alf_: be warned that the lp:compiz now contains all plugins (with -main and -extra)
<seb128> Laney, check with mlankhorst for details ;-)
<Laney> not sure I can handle the details :P
<alf_> didrocks: ogra_: I am not convinced that it makes sense to try to adapt the precise patch for the new (quantal) compiz. It's a significant amount of work that will be invalidated soon, when upstream official releases GLES2 support, which has a lot of changes relatively to the patches.
<didrocks> alf_: right, but we are quite blocked in a lot of ways, do you have insight when the official release of gles support for compiz will be?
<ogra_> alf_, right, and i wouldnt cry if it wouldnt work yet since we have no working GLES drivers from TI for quantal yet
<didrocks> alf_: because this prevents us to upload a new compiz version in quantal
<ogra_> but we cant leave it in ftbfs status
<didrocks> yeah, that's the issue :/
<didrocks> so compiz SRU in precise is blocked on this on quantal as the fix won't be available in the new release
<seb128> didrocks, how much work would it be to get it to build even if it doesn't run?
<didrocks> seb128: a lot from what I see
<didrocks> alf_: do you confirm? ^
<seb128> "great"
<didrocks> seb128: changes in the interface and such
<seb128> didrocks, can we just build with opengl rather than opengles?
<alf_> didrocks: I don't know, I guess Sam or Daniel will be able to give you some estimate about new compiz releases.
<seb128> like would it build, even if no hardware can run it?
<alf_> didrocks: I suggest just dropping the patch
<alf_> seb128: right
<didrocks> alf_: well, still doesn't fix the FTBFS issue, isn' tit?
<alf_> didrocks: why not?
<didrocks> you have the opengl normal packages on it?
<didrocks> that mean also rebuilding nux and unity with opengl
<didrocks> on armel
<didrocks> but ok, let's try that
<ogra_> just drop the arm arches from the control file for this upload
<alf_> didrocks: ahh, right
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, I prefer that TBH :)
<ogra_> unless you do heavy transitions or so
<didrocks> ogra_: it's an heavy transition, but for next release, I can cheat on the version
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> seb128: agreed on that? seems the safest to me
<ogra_> well, as i said, we dont have any GLES drivers for the current quantal kernel
<ogra_> so its moot to have compiz atm
<didrocks> agreed, it's just that a FTBFS will be seen as bad and blocking everything
<didrocks> even if it's not pratical
<didrocks> so let's drop the arch
<didrocks> for now
<seb128> didrocks, works for me
<didrocks> ok, I'll just do some exercice outside while it's not raining and will do that once I'm back
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy
<didrocks> seb128: "enjoy… exercice?" doesn't fit :p
<didrocks> but thanks! ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, wait
<ogra_> didrocks, that will make imagebuilds impossible
<didrocks> ogra_: argh
<ogra_> didrocks, but not applying the patch should make the build fall back to mesa, it used to build on arm all the time even before we applied the patch
<ogra_> so i would assume it still does
<sil2100> micahg: hi
<jbicha> seb128, cyphermox_ : was there a final decision about gnome-nettool removal? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035305.html
<Laney> could someone merge lp:~laney/+junk/gcc-libxkbfile-bd into g-c-c
<Laney> it builds with that but I guess it's not worth uploading with 3.5.3 coming
 * Laney just wanted to test libpwquality, which is being uploaded to exp now
<seb128> jbicha, not really, I'm not sure there is ever one in such cases ;-)
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> ty
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Laney, that reminds me I need to comment on your application wikipage ;-)
<Laney> I found that the python bindings weren't being installed properly btw ;-)
<Laney> oh yes!
<Laney> pitti: do you see any reason why cracklib2 couldn't be multiarched? We could then have a MA libpwquality AFAICS
<Laney> maybe you're not so actively maintaining that one any more *cough*
<pitti> indeed I'm not, it's Jan's now
<pitti> Laney: as long as you don't break the pam module, that sohuld be fine
<Laney> ok, maybe I'll just send a patch
<Laney> libpam-cracklib itself is already multiarched
<larsu> hey ChrisCoulson, thunderbird.desktop is missing "Messaging Menu" from OnlyShowIn for the Compose and New Message actions - is that intentional?
<larsu> seems to me like this commit did it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/revision/560
<seb128> Laney, is the gcc-libxkbfile-bd fix having an visible result?
<seb128> Laney, like fixing a runtime issue or some option not turned on?
<Laney> seb128: ftbfs
<seb128> Laney, ok, I've included it in my upload anyway, I wanted to get some soundnua fixes out to prepare a potential SRU
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I guess it's an additional check in the new upstream
<Laney> ah, it wasn't even a configure check
<Laney> In file included from gnome-region-panel-input.c:30:0:
<Laney> /usr/include/gnome-desktop-3.0/libgnome-desktop/gnome-xkb-info.h:34:37: fatal error: X11/extensions/XKBrules.h: No such file or directory
<Laney> (it's probably better in libgnome-desktop then)
<seb128> Laney, hum, yeah
<Laney> yeah looks like it was just missed from the new upstream
<seb128> Laney, do you want sponsoring, or should I do the change and upload? it's basically adding libxkbfile-dev to the libgnome-desktop-3-dev depends?
<Laney> seb128: You can do it
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> do you think something should be in the pkg-config file?
<Laney> slomo_: Are you interested in applying something like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108578461/gstreamer-remove-dependency_libs.debdiff to gstreamer0.10 in Debian?
<Laney> the clean-la.mk from cdbs isn't smart enough (so the real fix would be to beef it up there, but a workaround in the meantime would be nice)
<micahg> hi sil2100
<Sweetshark> so ... If I have a package in dep-wait and upload a newer one, will the depwait cancel itself?
<Laney> yeah
<Sweetshark> Laney: thx
<seb128> Laney, I dropped your g-c-c change from the vcs btw
<Laney> good, thanks
<seb128> Laney, and uploaded gnome-desktop3 with the depends
<seb128> Laney, yw
<seb128> Laney, maybe we should open an upstream bug to have xkbfile added to the gnome-desktop3 .pc as well?
<Laney> seb128: I guess so. Should it be Requires or Requires.private?
<seb128> Laney, it's .private I think
<seb128> Laney, can you open the bug?
<Laney> yeah, doing
<Laney> done
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> hm, is anything blocking the g-s-d update?
<Laney> yay, got g-c-c building with jhbuild
<jbicha> Laney: I think we were just waiting for libpwquality which isn't in main yet
<Laney> seems you need XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME for it to show the region stuff
 * Laney recalls that we patch that
<Laney> jbicha: I see the MIR is filed
<Laney> I can't remember the process, is it approve then upload or the other way around?
<Laney> nm, off to the cinema now
 * Laney waves
<didrocks> have a good night everyone!
<seb128> bryceh, hey
<seb128> bryceh, so the xkeyboard-config-fr-oss bug got a suggested patch on the upstream bugzilla ... do you want me to SRU it or will you do that? (I'm still on precise so I can easily do the SRU update,testing if you want)
<bryceh> seb128, already on it :-)
<bryceh> seb128, I was happy to see that in my inbox, thanks for verifying the upstream patch
<seb128> bryceh, excellent, thank you! ;-)
<seb128> bryceh, yw, I've personal interest in it so I'm happy to test ;-)
<bryceh> perfect :-)
<Ikey> Hi, where would I contribute a patch for Totem? ATM Totem uses Symbolic Icons everywhere, resulting in stretched/skewed icons. I wrote a patch that makes it use normal icons instead, and leaves view-sidebar as symbolic (as its not present in most icon themes). I made it because we're "fixing" gnome fallback in our distro, and I know it affects others.
<Ikey> Said patch: http://pastebin.com/yx8BVbeZ
<jbicha> Ikey: we're not going to get rid of symbolic icons in Ubuntu
<Ikey> Ok but its clearly buggered in Totem
<Ikey> Was just offering ^^
<Ikey> Aren't you the guy I spoke with before?
<seb128> Ikey, report it upstream on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=totem if you want but you should probably just fix your icon theme to provide those icons
<jbicha> Ikey: it works fine here, but we're on Totem 3.4.2 now
<Ikey> seb128, Nothing's wrong with icon theme lol
<seb128> jbicha, it works fine in precise as well as far as I can tell
<Ikey> jbicha, I spoke with Vincent btw
<Ikey> Regarding the panel
<jbicha> Ikey: instead of patching all of GNOME, you could add "symbolic" icons to your SolusOS theme
<jbicha> maybe
<Ikey> I didn't have an issue with missing icons jbicha
<Ikey> I had an issue with GNOME going trigger-happy and sticking them in everywhere
<Ikey> And breaking compatibility with existing iconsets
<Ikey> And not displaying them properly
<Ikey> Anywho. Vincent started the discussion about fallback mode vs llvm, you see it?
<jbicha> yes
<Ikey> Oh he's here lol
<jbicha> vuntz: hi :)
<Ikey> So obviously I don't know how thats going to turn out, I guess I'm best off maintaining my gnome-panel patches separately.
<Ikey> I remember you saying you were interested in them
<Ikey> What extent were you willing to go wrt. the patches?
<jbicha> the one that reverts the need to hold down the Alt key to modify the panels is interesting, maybe GNOME or Debian would like the patch too
<Ikey> Ok,but you'd need the one for re-combining the menus too
<Ikey> an applets right click already works
<Ikey> But you need alt+right click for the edit menu
<Ikey> They have to be recombined into one menu before you can remove the need for alt+ modifier
<jbicha> I don't know if we'd take those patches for Ubuntu if no one else does though
<Ikey> I was kinda thinking the same
<Ikey> Would be as shame
<Ikey> Anywho. Offer is always there
<vuntz> hey
<Ikey> o/
<vuntz> for the record, I'm not that much interested in this patch upstream (at least for now), unless this change is controllable with a gsettings key
<Ikey> thought as much
<Ikey> should be pretty easy to achieve tbh
<vuntz> (and I'd accept the gsettings key only if several distros tell me they really want it)
<vuntz> but if the discussion on ddl leads to a "ok, we don't need the fallback mode anymore", things might be different :-)
<Ikey> org.gnome.gnome-panel.general.somethingorother
<Ikey> ?
<Ikey> I think it's going to be the same outcome as always vuntz
<Ikey> Fallback really hasn't been needed for a while
<Ikey> But just to cover peoples backsides it'll be kept
<vuntz> Ikey: I guess general would work for the schema, yes
<Ikey> Doesn't bother me I maintain my own repos and patch where I like. Just I know a lot of other people want it. However The Powers That Be are stubborn
<Ikey> Everyone is either vested in Shell or Unity
<Ikey> By accepting the patches its almost an admission of defeat
<Ikey> Unity and Shell are better! (TM)
<Ikey> So I can't really see any project accepting them
<Ikey> Heck they even removed the ability to create desktop launchers in Nautilus so we would use shell
<Ikey> heh
<seb128> Ikey, that was never in nautilus
<Ikey> wanna bet?
<seb128> the "create launcher" ui was shipped with gnome-panel
<Ikey> i know
<Ikey> gnome-desktop-item-edit
<Ikey> But the shortcut was in nautilus
<seb128> right, but nautilus can't depends on gnome-panel
<seb128> it's used on desktops where gnome-panel is not there
<Ikey> Then split the functionality into another package
<Ikey> Simples
<seb128> nobody is actively against that
<seb128> it's just that nobody stepped up
<Ikey> hmm
<Ikey> Shame:/
<Ikey> I put it back into our build of nautilus
<seb128> in fact w have https://launchpad.net/unity-launcher-editor
<Ikey> Yeah I seen that
<seb128> hum maybe that's the wrong url
<seb128> but somebody started on a launcher editor
<Ikey> Oh btw what's the story with gnome-screensaver support in ubuntu?
<seb128> but it didn't get anywhere
<seb128> if you want to resume work on the launcher editor that would be good
<Ikey> Suits me
<Ikey> I was checking out http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-screensaver/commit/?id=76d2c9ff6acf4a98bfa1569a62fafe14e89f41
<seb128> we would be happy to ship a launcher editor
<Ikey> I've been working since last night on reversing that particular commit
<Ikey> And re-implement xscreensaver support
<Ikey> Dunno if anyone wants it
<Ikey> Prolly just me ^^
<seb128> Ikey, oh, great, we do want it
<Ikey> Oh?
<Ikey> kk
<seb128> Ikey, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-screensaver
<Ikey> Thinking though
<Ikey> Do you want it in the capplet or separate app?
<Ikey> like it used to be
<Ikey> Coz you guys are running with your own control center soon right?
<seb128> Ikey, well, our control center is basically gnome-control-center patched to support external panels and with some tweaks
<Ikey> Ah ok
<Ikey> so capplet is the ticket
<seb128> yeah
<Ikey> you're all more than welcome to fork/redo/repackage (bad packaging) my solusdesktop tool btw
<Ikey> metacity + gtk theme previews/changing
<Ikey> very very simple. all python
<Ikey> great for gnome classic though
<Ikey> the previews are done via external python scripts
<Ikey> embedded via GtkSocket's
<Ikey> and use DBUS to talk
<Ikey> kinda cool
<seb128> I personally don't have time to look at that but maybe jbicha or others are interested
<Ikey> http://www.linuxnewshere.com/index.php/theming-gnome-classic-using-solusdesktop
<Ikey> that thing
<Ikey> dude needs to fix his javascript on that page..
<jbicha> solusdesktop is basically a duplicate of gnome-tweak-tool just with theme previews
<Ikey> Think you got that a bit wrong
<jbicha> I meant that as a question
<Ikey> gnome-tweak-tool copied mintdesktop in design, which i wrote
<Ikey> It does everything via gsettings basically
<Ikey> in a designed way, not we scripted this to hell way
<jbicha> ok, well gnome-tweak-tool is an unofficial GNOME app that's in nearly all GNOME distro repositories
<Ikey> I know
<Ikey> it sucks :)
<Ikey> had potential but feels unfinished
<Ikey> mines not even finished yet in fairness. need to make it a bit prettier
<jbicha> I don't think live preview is needed if changing the theme goes into effect immediately like it does
<Ikey> its not immediate on ours
<Ikey> Got an apply button
<jbicha> right, but that's not necessarily an improvement
<Ikey> Lol no offence but that is such a GNOME attitude
<jbicha> well we are talking about GNOME tools... ;)
<Ikey> You realise some people have slower computers and changing themes takes a few seconds, in some cases the lack of speed causes crashes due to constant theme changes
<Ikey> Right. And the reason why people like me do what they do is because gnome's tool aren't The Answer
<Ikey> gnome-tweak-tool only shot into existence because of GNOME trying to emulate  Mac tactics and lock you into what they think is  The Look and The Desktop
<jbicha> what I meant is that I expect you'll have trouble getting solusdesktop sponsored into either Debian or Ubuntu
<Ikey> I'm not looking for sponsoring :) As I said from the beginning. The tools are there. If people want them, they can have them
<Ikey> I'm fully aware of how upstream works and how they lock themselves into decisions and can't change course, or lose face
<Ikey> People want 'em they can have em
<Ikey> I've made the effort. That's my conscience at rest :P
<seb128> mterry, hey, could you review bug #1017285 or get somebody from mir team to do it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017285 in libpwquality "[MIR] libpwquality" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017285
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, it's finally just clicked why firefox tests still keep hanging in PPA builds
<micahg> a browser epiphany?
<dobey> wow
<mterry> seb128, ok
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> micahg, :)
<micahg> :)
<mterry> jdstrand, you around for a (hopefully) quick security review?
<jdstrand> mterry: I am here, but unfortunately a) extremely busy trying to get a security update out, and b) off Tue-Thu this week. feel free to point me at it and I'll get to it when I can though
<mterry> jdstrand, hrm, is another security member available?  I'm doing the libpwquality MIR, and it looks fine from a packaging/maintainability point, but it has a pam module, so I felt a security person should look it over
<jdstrand> mterry: it needs to happen *today*?
<mterry> jdstrand, no, I wanted to get the MIR approved so it could make A2, but i suppose I can defer the security review and promote for now
<jdstrand> mterry: that would work from my perspective-- it would be easy enough to yank out I suppose?
<mterry> jdstrand, no worries, I'll assign the MIR to you after some comments
<mterry> jdstrand, eh...  it's used by gnome-control-center, so not sure
<mterry> jdstrand, but the pam module probably is easy enough to demote by itself if needed
<seb128> jdstrand, mterry: it's a lib to generate good password coming from redhat security guys, I'm sure we will be find at the end
<mterry> seb128, I agree
<seb128> ups, find -> fine
<mterry> seb128, but I don't like to rubber stamp pam modules  :)
<seb128> worst case we can revert the commit which added the depends at the end of the cycle
<jdstrand> well, demote is fine-- I just didn't want to be in a situation where I said it is ok to pre-promote, then we are stuck
<seb128> mterry, yeah, me neither, I'm just confident we will be happy with it before the end of the cycle
<seb128> jdstrand, mterry: thank you
<jdstrand> if there is an exit strategy of some sort, feel free to pre-promote and assign to the security team
<jdstrand> (feel free to say as much in the bug)
<seb128> there is one, just revert the commit that use it and do what we were doing before
<seb128> cool
<mterry> seb128, commented on the bug
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> sigh
<chrisccoulson> i wish people would stop running software with sudo, then reporting a bug when things break
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i wish people would stop asking others to "try running it with sudo" when things break.
<micahg> :(
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, we make a note of this automatically in firefox bugs now, and i'm quite surprised at how many reports come in where the user has files in their firefox profile with the wrong ownership
<chrisccoulson> bug 1017628
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017628 in firefox "In the menu in french, "Rechercher sur Google..." is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017628
<hyperair> heh
<chrisccoulson> "startupCache/startupCache.4.little (0644, wrong owner)"
<chrisccoulson> i suspect a read-only startup cache is likely to break things quite quickly
<TheMuso> seb128: No, will fix that up.
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, thanks
<bryceh> seb128, heya
<bryceh> seb128, on bug 1013881 it looks to me like it's a matter of personal preference rather than an actual bug-bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013881 in xkeyboard-config "Right-Ctrl key broken on French OSS keyboard" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013881
<bryceh> seb128, on the one hand, the patch brings precise closer to how upstream is doing things, so it is more standard.  Yet on the other hand, it brings in a change to existing precise users which might be surprising to them.
<bryceh> seb128, on the original bug that asked for this change (bug #221112) you had confirmed it improved things; so can you make the judgment call about which way things should go for fr(oss)'s right control key?  Your French is a bit better than mine :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 221112 in xkeyboard-config "Can't use space bar in search bar when using french alternative keyboard" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221112
<seb128> bryceh, ok, I need to read again the bugs and comment yesterday
<seb128> bryceh, I confirm that fixing the space bar issue in rhythmbox is a real win and we want to keep that, I'm not sure to understand what the "regression" is about
<bryceh> seb128, if I understand it, they liked the way the key worked prior to the rb fix
<bryceh> seb128, but you're right, maybe we need to understand their issue better first
<seb128> bryceh, well, comment #11 suggests a way to have both set of users happy
<seb128> bryceh, but I don't know enough about xkb details to figure out if it's right
<bryceh> seb128, it looks like they've proposed those same changes on the upstream bug report(s), however there is not a response from the upstream maintainer yet
<seb128> bryceh, the rb issue is basically that pressing space in the search entry would trigger play,pause
<seb128> so you want the type "the doors" and you get "the" and then you pause your music
<bryceh> yep, I remember that bug
<bryceh> seb128, so maybe we wait for upstream's response first on the proposed solution, and decide what to do then?
<seb128> bryceh, yeah, the current situation is better than what we had in release
<bryceh> ok
<bryceh> then I'll go ahead with filing the sru on just the fr(oss) breakage, and catch that ctrl key issue later when it's clearer what to do.
<seb128> bryceh, sounds good, thanks
<seb128> bryceh, reading the upstream bug again there is no good solutions, you get to choose between
<seb128> - can't type space in rhythmbox search entry (for example)
<seb128> - can't use r-ctrl
 * bryceh nods
<bryceh> yeah that's how I was interpreting it
<seb128> - have a keymap that let you enter nbsp too easily
<seb128> I will try to check tomorrow what we had on lucid, but I think it was what we have in proposed now
<seb128> not sure also if many people use rctrl, I don't and I never saw people around me use it as a regular key either
<seb128> bryceh, so yeah, let them settle on something and get the fr-oss fix out meanwhile ;-)
<bryceh> sounds good
<slomo_> Laney: not sure, dependency_libs are empty here... what does it improve? please write me a mail with details :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, have you noticed that colord is depwaiting?
<RAOF> I have not, no. What's it depwaiting on?
<robert_ancell> It seems to be blocked on libgusb, which seems to be straddling universe and main
<robert_ancell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgusb
<RAOF> Sigh. Let there be a MIR.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, but the libgusb says it should be in main
<robert_ancell> perhaps the binary packages just need to be shifted over?
<RAOF> Huh, so it does.
<RAOF> It should show up in component-mismatches soon, then.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-26
<robert_ancell> RAOF, this is a MIR bug 1016158
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016158 in libgusb "[MIR] libgusb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016158
<RAOF> Yeah, saw that.
<bryceh> RAOF, hey if you have a few minutes could you pump through the xdiagnose SRU?  Both bugs it fixes got validated-none.
<bryceh> RAOF, one of the fixes is to turn off the gpu hang apport hook.  Apparently it's still been firing off, even though apport is disabled.
<RAOF> Certainly,
<RAOF> bryceh: Hm. xdiagnose hasn't been in there for the standard 7 days; are the changes are low-risk, so pushing it out a little prematurely reasonable.
<bryceh> RAOF, hasn't it?  the date on the changelog is the 15th.  when did I upload it...?
<RAOF> It got accepted 6 days ago, according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<bryceh> ah, so one day shy
<bryceh> ok, yeah seemed like it's been about a week.
<bryceh> but yes, the changes are low risk.  it only affects the bug filing logic, so even if everything exploded it's just going to affect bug reporting
<bryceh> RAOF, of course, no harm in letting it sit one more day if that's the required process.
<RAOF> Doesn't xdiagnose also include failsafe-x?
<bryceh> RAOF, it does
<RAOF> In unlikely scenarios that could blow up pretty badly. ☺
<bryceh> none of the changes actually alter any of that code path, but yeah that's there too
<jbicha> hmm, a gnome-menus transition, that'll be fun :/
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so, what's the chance we can get these pandaboards to composite?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: High; they've got GLES drivers, right?
<RAOF> Unless the question is ‘what's the chance we can run the system compositor on them’ in which case... I *think* there's an open driver in the works.
<robert_ancell> that was the question
<RAOF> Failing anything else, I believe a software-rendered compositor would be possible now. That's not exactly awesome, though.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, that would actually be fine
<RAOF> I'll give it a whirl once I've set it up properly.
<TheMuso> Its probably worth grabbing a USB hard drive, netboot installing using the alternate installer onto the USB drive, and using the board that way. Less thrashing of an SD card, and a little snappier.
<TheMuso> You still need an SD card to boot, but once booted, the USB drive does the rest.
<TheMuso> And jockey offers to install the pvr-omap package.
<TheMuso> jbicha: Gnome shell will be depwait atm, at-spi2-atk is still in binary new.
<TheMuso> Mine is currently running precise, only because for some reason the quantal kernel didn't boot, but I might have done things incorrectly with the SD card. WIll try again later.
<RAOF> Oh, it doesn't boot from USB?
<pitti> RAOF: no, I learned that the hard way last week, too
<TheMuso> I think you can get it to boot via the USB port on the side, i.e so the board is a USB client, but not with a USB host port no.
<pitti> I bought an 8 GB SD card on the weekend
<RAOF> ...
<RAOF> Ok, SD card time.
<pitti> you can put the main file system on an USB drive, but you still need a small SD card for early uboot stuff
<TheMuso> pitti: Yeah, thats what I did, as above.
<TheMuso> THings actually perform acceptabbly from a USB drive, and plain suck from SD card only.
<TheMuso> Not to mention killing the SD card.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> greyback: hey, are you around?
<greyback> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> greyback: did you get a change to look at the stacktrace I gave to youN?
<greyback> didrocks: not really tbh, was at conference last week.
<greyback> didrocks: I should be able to give it some time later this evening
<didrocks> greyback: excellent, thanks!
<Laney> slomo: look at libgstreamer0.10-dev libgstcoreelements.la libgstcoreindexers.la http://paste.debian.net/176353/
<slomo> Laney: ah those, a patch to just remove them would be good ;)
<slomo> Laney: they're completely unneeded
<Laney> yep, that's what I linked you to yesterday
<slomo> Laney: i mean, remove the files, not just clear dependency_libs
<Laney> oh, well if you're sure nothing depends on them
<Laney> just a find -name *.la -delete in rules then :P
<RAOF> There should be a dh helper for that :)
<RAOF> dh_lakiller
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> seb128: meeting reminder day!
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<seb128> didrocks, oh, right, thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> ça va, et toi?
<seb128> ca va nickel ;-)
<Laney> can someone give-back https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-font-viewer/3.5.3-0ubuntu1/+build/3605498 please? :-)
<didrocks> Laney: done
<Laney> thanking you
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<RAOF> Hey chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> I'm pretty good.
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, RAOF, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<RAOF> Hey seb128!
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> RAOF, I've a graph for you, tell me what you think about it :p
<seb128> RAOF, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/raof.html ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, (don't worry you are not the only one in that case, but the result is that the team trend is similar to yours, which we need to fix ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, though to be fair you seem to have collected all those lcms items that shouldn't be there
<RAOF> Again?!  Bah :)
<seb128> I will try to make them go away
<seb128> RAOF, I unset the assigned of the color management spec, let's see how that goes
<seb128> RAOF, is the work on libxrandr-utils still going on? bryceh and you have a fair share of items for that on the list
<RAOF> It's kindof burning slowly.
<RAOF> I need to rush off; I'll be back on later if you want to keep talking :)
<seb128> RAOF, no, that's fine, I guess I just wanted to say "please make sure you update you work items when some are done" ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, have a nice evening
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ** No longer affects: firefox (Ubuntu)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you got annoyed by the spamming as well ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah :(
<seb128> I will do the same
<chrisccoulson> i hate bugs with a bazillion tasks, when you get bug mail for months after fixing your own bits
<seb128> I tried to argue with pitti and others before without success
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, same here
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> pitti, hey ;-) wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke!
<pitti> seb128: I'm currently working on dropping the "|| true" on the glib and GTK "make check" calls; they make me weep through the night :)
<pitti> any objection? Seems we mostly inherited them from Debian
<pitti> glib works perfectly for us, on Debian there are just two failures
<seb128> pitti, no objection, I think they were mostly added for non common archs in debian
<pitti> chrisccoulson: you could just have muted yourself from the bug instead of removing the affected packages..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ooh, i'd totally forgotten about that feature
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti, though that's only moving the issue to the next subscriber to the source
<seb128> I've dropped the desktopish lines from done items as well
<seb128> pitti, did you check the logs to see if any of the gtk,glib testsuit got any failure in the recent cycles?
<pitti> seb128: I checked the logs of the current upload
<seb128> pitti, I didn't realize we were still doing || true, I got so used to the glib one failing the builds because it was locking until the build was getting killed :p
<pitti> seb128: right, but || true doesn't help with the locking anyway :)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<pitti> and now that we have newer buildds it should not happen in the first place
<seb128> that and chrisccoulson and desrt fixed the buggy glib test in precise
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> we need new buggy tests
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you like debugging those right? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Laney> slomo: do you have packaging repos for gstreamer? or do you want a debdiff?
<slomo> Laney: git.debian.org but a debdiff is fine too
<Laney> maybe I'll add you some Vcs headers while I'm there :P
<seb128> Laney, speaking about gstreamer, do you have a CD drive? ;-)
<didrocks> alf_: ogra_: so, building unity on armel with the compiz opengl is still an issue
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108687017/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.unity_5.12-0ubuntu4~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> nuxgraphics still try to use the opengles path
<didrocks> ah, got the guilty instruction
<ogra_> well, feel free to disable *all* plugins if you like :)
<ogra_> all we need is a dummy package that fulfills the deps to build images
<alf_> didrocks: ogra_: I am not sure how well this will work. I think they are going to be API mismatches between unity-gl (i.e. unpatched) and compiz-gles2 (patched)
<ogra_> alf_, we dont have any GLES drivers atm ...
<ogra_> it doesnt need to work
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but still, upstream not meeting their commitment is making distro loosing days of work :/
<ogra_> but we cant build alpha2 images if the dependencies cant be fulfilled
<ogra_> didrocks, yes
 * ogra_ cant do much here ... neither can you i suppose
<alf_> didrocks: ogra_: I am referring to build-time problems, unfortunately
<ogra_> oh, you mean unity would ftbfs on top of an empty compiz build ?
<didrocks> ogra_: yep ;)
<ogra_> (or s/empty/old/
<ogra_> )
<didrocks> let's see
<ogra_> sigh
<didrocks> it's currently building
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<Laney> seb128: yeah, but not any cds atm
<seb128> Laney, not even music ones?
<ogra_> didrocks, did you plan to have that version in the A2 images btw ?
<didrocks> ogra_: well, at least in -proposed
<didrocks> ogra_: if it's in, great, otherwise, will be post A2
<ogra_> well, if the image builds break for a few days right after A2 i'm not muchly worried i must say
<ogra_> but we only had one arm image for A1 so i need to make sure to get the ducks in a row here ... read: A2 is essential for arm
<ogra_> if it can stay in proposed and we get a new reliable commitment from upstream thats not to far in the future, i wouldnt mind the breakage
<ogra_> did anyone tell you when thy plan to be done ?
<ogra_> *they
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm trying to get the plan for weeks already
<didrocks> was supposed alpha1
<didrocks> then alpha2 at the latest
<ogra_> yeah, i remember that part :)
<ogra_> well, the A1 part
<didrocks> so, can't really trust the schedule anymore :)
<ogra_> right
<seb128> Laney, context is that I'm trying to find somebody to look at finishing bug #945987 (ronoc did most of the work, there is just to put the pieces together, test and get them uploaded)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 945987 in rhythmbox "No Settings are available in "Preferred format", only preset defaults are used" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945987
<seb128>  
<seb128> ogra_, you should ask asac to get Linaro to help on getting the compiz gles work finished ;-) the #ps guys are short on resources
<ronoc> seb128, yup that is still an issue
<ronoc> it's hardcoded to what i think is an acceptable profile but the user cannot change this
<seb128> ronoc, yeah, I'm trying to make sure it ges addressed for precise and quantal
<ronoc> seb128, good stuff
<ogra_> seb128, well, we had a long discussion at UDS (didrocks was there too) and upstream said they would get along fine and have everything ready by the agreed data ... and its not like we havent aked twice if thats doable
<ogra_> *date
<seb128> ogra_, well, we are all on the same side, it's one of those things which is hard to estimate before you really started to work on it
<seb128> ogra_, it seemed it turned out that the linaro patch is creating a number of regression and bugs and it's taking them time to sort those out
<ogra_> right, and linaro is doing their duty already, not sure there is much they can help with
<seb128> ogra_, well, they could help fixing the bugs in their patch ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, that's where most of the delay is coming from
<ogra_> oh, there is definitely commitment from jesse (linaro graphics manager) to help with upcoming bugs
<ogra_> alf_, ^^^ are you aware of the bugs ?
<ogra_> (did anyone from upstream talk to you ? )
<seb128> ogra_, well, my understanding from what duflu said is that they still didn't roll it out because of the number of regressions the linaro changes created and they have nobody helping them to get those sorted
<seb128> ogra_, alf_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bugs?field.tag=gles
<ogra_> i'll talk to jesse
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> "and they have nobody helping them to get those sorted" ... i still wonder if they have asked at all :P
<didrocks> well, most of the delay is on plugins we don't support unfortunatly
<didrocks> I would rather they drop them
<seb128> ogra_, I don't know, there might be some management to engineers mixed with cross team interactions issues
<didrocks> but it seems as an upstream, they don't want to
<ogra_> well, the have the choice between no support for arm at all or *some* support on arm ... i know what *i* would chose there
<ogra_> (though i also know that GLES isnt arm only anymore ... poulsbo uses it too ...)
<seb128> didrocks, it seems they are sort of agreeing on dropping those now though?
<seb128> ogra_, didrocks: well bottom line is that it would help if linaro (or anyone else) could give an hand sorting the remaining bugs and do testing of the current vcs
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> seb128: no, see the bug list
<didrocks> seb128: and they are readding even more exotic plugins to trunk
<alf_> seb128: The remaining problems require more compiz internals expertise than GLES2 expertise, so linaro (which is essentially just me in this case) can't really offer any substantial assistance. In any case, I am keeping track of the issues and I have asked upstream to assign bugs to me if they think I am a better match for it.
<Laney> seb128: I mean not *here*, in the office at uni. I have some at home.
<Laney> ronoc: So all is left to do is to add that preset = rhythmbox-custom-settings to /usr/share/rhythmbox/rhythmbox.gep?
<Laney> if I do that here I get a button that asks me to install additional software, but is greyed out
<ronoc> seb128, did that get distro patched for p
<ronoc> Laney, do you have the lame preset that the gep is referring to
<ronoc> sorry i haven't looked at this since april, at which point i thought it was sorted
<Laney> you mean rhythmbox-custom-settings?
<ronoc> (until we port gnome-media-profiles to gtk3)
 * Laney is a bit clueless atm
<ronoc> Laney, yep
<ronoc> okay
<Laney> it's created by rb
<ronoc> i solved this by created my gstreamer preset
<Laney> in ~/.gstreamer-0.10/presets/GstLameMP3Enc.prs
<ronoc> s/created/creating
<ronoc> yes
<ronoc> and then in the gep it should refer to that prs for it's encoding
<Laney> I think he's saying that the missing part is to tell rhythmbox to use this created preset by adding those lines to the .gep file, correct?
<ronoc> yes
<Laney> does it fall back to the default if they don't exist?
<ronoc> it should
<Laney> I don't know what this install additional software thing is about, though. (but I am on unstable, which may make a difference)
<Laney> there should be an upstream bug for this too then
<Sweetshark> software archaelogy continues -- not for the faint at heart: http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/where-are-extras-source-templates-wizard-bitmap-used-td3992151.html
<Sweetshark> cue Indiana Jones soundtrack
<ronoc> Laney, the install additional software usually points to some issue with the gep, it doesn't recognize the preset or doesn't have the encoder for that preset
<Laney> (12:07:14) [0x875c640] [impl_get_missing_plugins] rb-encoder-gst.c:778: didn't get request pad, profile oggvorbis doesn't work
<Laney> ronoc: maybe you could make the patch here, as you know more about this than me :P
<Laney> I'll take care of getting it into Q and filed upstream
<ronoc> I'm unsure of what we are doing here. This was just a quick fix for P, the ideal fix is for gnome-media-profiles to be resurrected by porting it to gtk3
<ronoc> the patch for rb is a one liner in the gep
<ronoc> i don't think it belongs upstream
<Laney> but they implemented the custom settings stuff upstream
<ronoc> Laney, in gstreamer ?
<Laney> in rb
<ronoc> so where is this new preset located on the file system ?
<Laney> http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/commit/?id=b2439d89df2a4aa5883d2d947fc07c150d0b3193
<Laney> is is created by rhythmbox when you fiddle with the settings in the ui
<Laney> so in your home dir
<ronoc> i don't know  why  with this patch you are seeing the greyed out button
<Laney> I probably Did It Wrong™
<ronoc> it seems like it should work
<ronoc> also what patch do you need me todo
<ronoc> if rb is already patched
<Laney> it seems like the .gep needs patching
<Laney> at least that's what the guy on the bug says
<ronoc> Laney, just to clarify, do you have the patched rb installed ?
<Laney> yes, I see the new custom settings UI
<ronoc> if so simply add that one liner to the gep
<ronoc> if it doesn't work then there is aproblem with either your install or that patch
<ronoc> i can patch rb
<ronoc> 's gep
<ronoc> or a problem with the encoder and our preset name
<seb128> re
<Laney> the install additional software button works on my home (Ubuntu) machine
<seb128> Laney, ronoc: I was out for lunch
<Laney> maybe it's a problem here
<Laney> ronoc: I think all that's missing is adding the preset lines to the gep file indeed
<seb128> Laney, you shouldn't have to install things if the gep is correct, the first version in the bug report had extra "" breaking the parsing but the bottom version should be fine
<seb128> Laney, basically I think we need gstreamer to install the profile and rb to use it IIRC
<Laney> I think RB now creates profiles that gstreamer can use, but doesn't tell gstreamer to use them because of a missing entry in the gep file
 * Laney → lunch
<seb128> Laney, enjoy
<Laney> slomo: here are your patches for gstreamer0.10/debian http://paste.debian.net/176377/
<slomo> Laney: thanks
<ronoc> seb128, do  you know if xingmux is used in the encoding pipelines
<seb128> ronoc, no idea
<didrocks> ogra_: alf_: my amrhf build passed FYI :)
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> thanks so much for that work !!!!!
<ronoc> brb
<didrocks> ogra_: yw ;)
<didrocks> pushing to -proposed onw
<didrocks> now*
<ogra_> yay
<didrocks> and unblocking the compiz SRU
<didrocks> phew ;)
<slomo> Laney: looks good
<Sweetshark> seb128: nothing blocking the 3.5.4 SRU which I need to action currently, right?
<seb128> Sweetshark, not that I know about no
<seb128> Sweetshark, it still has 2 days to wait in proposed and it still needs somebody to confirm that the SRU works fine and flag the bug verification-done
<Sweetshark> k
<alf_> didrocks: great!
<seb128> mvo_, hey, is there any way you could get somebody from the s-c team to check the aptdaemon precise SRU and see if the bugs can be marked verified?
<xclaesse> seb128, please remember to SRU telepathy-gabble. should I open a lp bug for that?
<seb128> xclaesse, I was sort of waiting for Debian to update it so I could sync to quantal which is supposed to happen before a SRU (i.e update unstable first, then backport)
<seb128> xclaesse, do you have anyone in debian you can ping to get it updated there?
<xclaesse> bigon, ^
<seb128> xclaesse, if not I guess I will just update quantal directly...
<seb128> xclaesse, thanks for the ping though ;-)
<xclaesse> seb128, pinged our usual debian guys on #telepathy, surely someone will pick it :)
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> did empathy in quantal stop working for anyone else today?
<larsu> it's connecting to gtalk, showing me my contacts and everything, but refuses to start a chat
<seb128> larsu, try chekcing with kenvandine when he gets online or with xclaesse
<larsu> seb128, will do, thanks
<xclaesse> larsu, AFAIK empathy-chat segfault, should be fixed in latest empathy release
<seb128> larsu, do you get any error if you run empathy from a command line? what happens if you try to chat? is empathy-chat segfaulting?
<larsu> xclaesse, I'm on 3.5.1-0ubuntu3, is there a newer one upstream?
<larsu> seb128, no messages except something about it not being able to write avatar pictures to the cache because of long filenames
<larsu> no crashes either
<seb128> larsu, well in any case I didn't see the issue mentioned before and I'm still on precise so I can't tell from here
<xclaesse> hm, actually could be wrong... but I have that issue here on ubuntu precise, empathy 3.4.2.1
<xclaesse> clicking on a contact in emapthy's contact list and nothing appear
<larsu> xclaesse, same for me
<xclaesse> actually the chat is visible in gnome-shell's notification
<xclaesse> if I start empathy-chat process manually, then it works
<xclaesse> larsu, start /usr/lib/empathy/empathy-chat manually, then click on a contact
<larsu> xclaesse, ha! your're right
<larsu> weird.
<seb128> did that start recently?!
<larsu> seb128, it worked this morning, I updated before going to lunch, after lunch it didn't work anymore
<larsu> so... yeah :)
<seb128> larsu, can you check in /var/log/dpkg.log what you updated?
<larsu> seb128, sure
<xclaesse> seb128, any idea how I can get a backtrace of empathy-chat when it crash at startup when it's dbus-activated
<xclaesse> starting it manually does not crash
<xclaesse> seb128, can apport do that?
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, it should, otherwise just mv empathy-chat empathy-chat.real and create a wrapper
<seb128> xclaesse, is the issue logged in /var/log/apport.log?
<larsu> seb128, weird, empathy was not updated today..
<larsu> but it updated *a lot*, don't know where to start looking
<seb128> larsu, check if there is any gnomish lib that empathy could be using?
<seb128> larsu, do you run your own glib for the indicators hacking you do?
<larsu> seb128, no, I run jhbuild
<larsu> (to develop)
<xclaesse> seb128, ah! ERROR: apport (pid 20394) Tue Jun 26 14:32:53 2012: wrote report /var/crash/_usr_lib_empathy_empathy-chat.1000.crash
<larsu> the broken empathy uses all quantal libs
<seb128> xclaesse, good, you can apport-unpack that file, there is a coredump in it you can use gdb on
<seb128> larsu, is there anything in empathy>help>debug?
<larsu> seb128, a lot. I have the same crash report as xclaesse, though, apport-unpacking it now
<xclaesse> good, got the backtrace into gdb
<xclaesse> and it makes sense, tp-glib bug
<xclaesse> that one: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=678807
<seb128> why is it happening today?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 678807 in Chat "empathy-chat crashed with SIGSEGV in _tp_base_client_handle_channels()" [Critical,Needinfo]
<xclaesse> seb128, it has been like that for me since ages
<seb128> like, what changing if it started today for you guys?
<seb128> xclaesse, oh ok
<seb128> let's see if larsu has the same issue
<xclaesse> seb128, given that we don't have millions of crash reports, my guess is it's tp-glib 0.19.1 regression
<xclaesse> quantal just upgraded to that version, which explains why we are starting to get users angry :)
<larsu> seb128, exactly the same.
<xclaesse> I'm running precise's empathy but tp-glib master here
<larsu> xclaesse, seb128, thanks for your help
<seb128> ok
<seb128> larsu, telepathy-glib got updated on friday so it's likely you just got it
<seb128> xclaesse, will you follow up upstream about it?
<xclaesse> seb128, I'm digging tp-glib code as we speak ;)
<seb128> xclaesse, great, thanks
<seb128> larsu, xclaesse said it doesn't happen if you run empathy-chat manually so I guess you can do that as a workaround
<seb128> larsu, i.e run it by hand and then try to talk to somebody on empathy
<larsu> seb128, it must have been held back then for me on the weekend - I only got it this morning
<larsu> that's what I'm doing and it works great
<larsu> thanks again!
<seb128> larsu, xclaesse: thanks
<mvo_> seb128: yes, I will check that later today
<seb128> mvo_, danke
<jbicha> cyphermox_: do you know how this should be handled? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1060801/ from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108687682/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.gnome-shell_3.5.3-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cyphermox_> sure
<cyphermox_> you're missing libnm-glib-vpn-dev
<jbicha> ok, I did that and it didn't create a depend on libnm-glib-vpn1, does it need that?
<cyphermox_> I don't think so, let me check
<cyphermox_> err, maybe it should, actually
<cyphermox_> seems to me like the pacakge is properly configured for it
<cyphermox_> jbicha: otherwise it could be that gnome-shell is missing some configure switch to build and link against libnm-glib-vpn1/-dev; but it still checks for the package
<jbicha> cyphermox_: it looks like that library is a dependency of nm-gnome so I don't think there's a need to explicitly depend on it
<jbicha> thanks
<cyphermox_> jbicha: well, probably but I do think it should show up anyway, if it doesn't there may be something funky going on
<didrocks> sil2100: is the dee override working?
<didrocks> and how is the unity release going? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm building a testing new-trunk-unity package for myself right now, so far so good!
<sil2100> didrocks: the dee package was building fine, but then I noticed it's not installing the python3 directory gir things, so I'm looking into that in the meantime
<didrocks> sil2100: ok :)
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, Sweetshark, tkamppeter: it's meeting time in 5 minutes if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-06-26 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<mlankhorst> hey
 * kenvandine waves
<mlankhorst> nothing here, been working on prime stuff but it's a challenge not to make it deadlock :-)
<cyphermox> seb128: added my work on porting software-properties to python3 last week
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> nothing really to discuss in the meeting, though I'm wondering if anyone is working on gweather 3.5
<Laney> Some people might be interested a little script I wrote to help me be alerted of self-introduced breakage. It's in bzr branch lp:~laney/+junk/lp-subscribe uploads — it subscribes you to bug reports of packages you recently uploaded for a defined period (default 7 days)
<cyphermox> gweather 3.5 has some API changes that evolution doesn't support, just fyi :)
<Laney> :-)
<seb128> cyphermox, check http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> cyphermox, seems not
<cyphermox> right :)
<seb128> cyphermox, if there is any reason to not work on it please open a bug, tag it desktop-upgrade
<seb128> cyphermox, then note your comments in it
<cyphermox> sure
<seb128> cyphermox, so it's listed on the page
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, robert_ancell started doing that, opening bugs and putting status in them when they are blocked or anything like that, it helps visibility
<cyphermox> I think I'll probably look at gweather myself and fix evo at the same time, if it makes sense to do so without spending too many hours
<seb128> cyphermox, sounds good
<seb128> Laney, could, that's something that was mentioned several times at UDSes as "it would be good if launchpad could do that" ;-)
<Laney> it would indeed, but in the absence of that here's a script you can run from cron :P
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> seb128, Laney: FYI, I'm currently touching glib for the test suite stuff; want me to update to 2.33.3 as well while I'm at it?
<seb128> pitti, that would be great ;-)
<Laney> pitti: sure, I'm not attached and I guess you want to do it anyway to see if you can make the testsuite failure fatal
<pitti> Laney: I already did that now
<Laney> oh, neat
<pitti> now let's see how much 2.33.3 fails :)
<Laney> still, I'll let your CPU have fun building it
<pitti> yeah, it takes quite a while
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ppa/+packages now has a glib-2.0 2.33.2 with ftbfs-on-test-fails
<pitti> I grepped all Debian exp and Ubuntu build logs for current failures
<sil2100> didrocks: so, about the dee thing
<didrocks> yeah?
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe one moment...
<sil2100> didrocks: since hm, even though David added the python3 bindings to the makefile, the respective python3 directory in lib/ during package build is not created
<sil2100> I only see things for python2.7
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not installed? maybe you can patch the makefile.am to get it installed then,
<sil2100> didrocks: I think they're not installed since when it finds python both 2.7 and 3, it only creates paths for 2.7
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure how to force configure and makefiles to consider both at once
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm sure you can figure that out ;)
<didrocks> otherwise hardcode
<didrocks> sil2100: I made some tests
<didrocks> sil2100: it needs to be installed in python3
<didrocks> not python3.2 (like it was python2.7)
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> (hardcoding sounds sooo nice... ;) )
<mterry> didrocks, thanks for the reviews!  sorry about the left-in print statements
<didrocks> mterry: you're really welcome. The print leftover is nothing seeing how much good work those branches are :)
<mlankhorst> how long does it take for mirrors to pick up from -proposed?
<mterry> didrocks, there's also the split-release-upgrader branch if you're feeling ambitious
<didrocks> mterry: well, I saw Gary looked at the pre-requisite branch, so I thought he will get to it, he won't? :)
<mterry> didrocks, for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-manager/split-release-upgrader/+merge/109211 the pre-req got merged
<didrocks> mterry: ok, good :)
<didrocks> I'll have a look
<mterry> didrocks, there's a sister branch linked in that merge for the other side of things (the reverse split)
<mterry> didrocks, these merges were trickier and I likely missed something in the packaging
<didrocks> mterry: hum, interestood, I'll try to decipher what I can :)
<xclaesse> from apport's .crash file, is it possible to get stderr output of the process?
<xclaesse> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> xclaesse: stderr should be printed on ~/.xsession-errors if it's not captured elsewhere
<didrocks> xclaesse: so ship it with the apport hook for the package
<xclaesse> didrocks, ok, it's not by default :)
<didrocks> xclaesse: nope ;)
 * didrocks waves good evening!
<bryceh> seb128, it's still on my agenda, just that various bugwork and other projects have been occupying me
<dupondje> something broken with GtkScales (Think that are the ones)
<dupondje> can't click on them anymore to change position
<dupondje> really need to drag them
<seb128> dupondje, distro version? in what ui?
<seb128> bryceh, hey, ok, I'm mostly checking what we can start crossing or postponing, you trend line is mostly flat so far, we need to readjust
<seb128> bryceh, btw so after today I think we should drop or adjust the fr space bar fix
<dupondje> Quantal :)
<dupondje> seb128: take for example the sound options
<dupondje> there you have "output volume" gtkscale
<dupondje> try clicking :)
<seb128> dupondje, that's a bad example
<dupondje> why? :)
<seb128> dupondje, that slider had hacks to jump at the click position which became default in the new gtk but broke the hacks
<seb128> dupondje, try one which was not hacked to behave differently
<dupondje> Rythmbox volume slider => broken
<seb128> same
<dupondje> Audacious song position slider => broken :)
<seb128> typically the sound control were hacked this way
<seb128> right
<seb128> try a non sound related one
<seb128> those will need to drop their hacks
<seb128> like in gtk3-demo
<seb128> dupondje, or try the mouse panel in system settings
<seb128> dupondje, do they work in that one?
<dupondje> those do indeed :)
<seb128> dupondje, ok, so that's what I said, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=9859ffbc27aca0a4f1a58412233498cdf846da70
<seb128> dupondje, basically gtk before was doing "click on a slider moves on step and not where you clicked", which works not so well for play bar or sound controls
<seb128> dupondje, so apps hacked around the behaviour
<seb128> dupondje, gtk does the proper thing in 3.5 but that seems to break the hacks
<seb128> dupondje, thanks for pointing it, we will look at those :-)
<dupondje> so those hacks will need to be removed from the 'broken' software ?
<seb128> dupondje, yes, similar to the url I just pointed
<seb128> dupondje, those hack do "if left clicked then change the left event for a middle click one"
<seb128> dupondje, or middle click stopped to do what they want with gtk 3.5 :-)
<dupondje> hmz, can't find it directly in audacious code
<dupondje> seb128: seems like audacious uses mpris
<dupondje> could it be that is bugged ?
<seb128> dupondje, hum, mpris is a norm to control players
<dupondje> can't find it directly :(
<seb128> bryceh, still around?
<bryceh> seb128, yeah
<seb128> bryceh, did you catch up on the xkeyboard-config activity from the day?
<bryceh> seb128, nope, been tending to some other bugs, what's up?
<seb128> bryceh, basically no SRU moved to updates yet, so the french space change is still only in proposed
<bryceh> oh right, yeah I saw that
<seb128> bryceh, I tried lucid in a vm today and rctrl and space in rhythmbox were both working
<seb128> bryceh, seems like the patch we had by then was half of the precise one
<seb128> bryceh, i.e we didn't add the level5 line
<bryceh> seb128, seems the SRU acceptance is all out of order and messed up
<seb128> bryceh, I think at this point we should drop the rb space patch (or use the lucid version) and do another upload which -v the uploads we got since precise ... what do you think?
<bryceh> seb128, I thought slangasek said that the ubuntu2 got accepted into updates, ahead of ubuntu1, or is that wrong?
<seb128> bryceh, that's wrong indeed
<seb128> bryceh, he said that ubuntu2 got accepted in proposed before ubuntu1 moved to updates
<bryceh> seb128, so you're saying none of the SRUs have gotten through to -updates?
<seb128> bryceh, which means ubuntu1 couldn't move to update since it was deprecated
<seb128> bryceh, correct
<bryceh> feh
<seb128> bryceh, cf https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config
<seb128> bryceh, no precise-updates line
<bryceh> heh I thought sru's were supposed to be getting *easier* this time
<seb128> bryceh, they are, you got unlucky, usually if there is an update in -proposed the next one should be put on hold until the first one move to -updates
<seb128> bryceh, somebody in the SRU team screwed and accepted the second one before that happened
<bryceh> seb128, yeah I thought that's how it's supposed to work
<seb128> yeah, somebody did a mistake
<seb128> well, anyway at this point I think we shouldn't break rctrl for french users
<bryceh> seb128, well compounding things is that hardly anyone bothers to confirm the fixes, so they sit there a long time
<seb128> bryceh, that's not really true this cycle, the .1 team does efforts to verify things
<seb128> well anyway that was screwed up, nothing we can change at this point
<seb128> bryceh, so, we are back to "no SRU made it to -updates yet" and "we don't want to break rctrl for french users"
<bryceh> seb128, that's good, will they be able to do that for the xkeyboard-config changes?  I put time into making the test cases especially well spelled out hoping they could.
<seb128> bryceh, so I think we have 2 options
<seb128> - use the patch we had in lucid which doesn't include the level5 change line
<seb128> - drop the patch for that SRU round until it's sorted
<seb128> bryceh, which one do you prefer?
<bryceh> well, I'd still most prefer to get upstream's feedback first
<seb128> bryceh, it's basically "reupload what you uploaded yesterday with a -v in the changelog to list previous upload and with one of those changes"
<bryceh> er, dput -v just prints the dput version
<seb128> bryceh, ok, can you reupload the version you uploaded yesterday with the french change from ubuntu1 dropped and using -v?
<seb128> bryceh, that's a debuild argument, basically debuild -S -v2.5-1ubuntu1
<bryceh> sure
<seb128> it means "include in the changelog all the entries since the -v version"
<seb128> that will make the bugs from both ubuntu1.1 and ubuntu1.2 listed on the -changes and SRU page
<seb128> bryceh, thanks, I'm rejecting your upload from yesterday
<seb128> bryceh, confirming the fixes from the testcases will not be an issue, all the bugs got confirmed, the current version would have moved to -updates without the rctrl issue
<bryceh> seb128, done
<seb128> bryceh, thanks
<dupondje> seb128: I need to report a bug on the audacious/and others gtkscales issue ?
<dupondje> or you'll check it out ?
<Sweetshark> weather is cold and cloudy for summer in hamburg. "21:37:52 up  9:58,  0 users,  load average: 15.69, 17.29, 18.26" helps to keep a warm lap.
<seb128> dupondje, better to open bugs
<dupondje> on what package ?
<seb128> dupondje, those which have the issue
<seb128> e.g audacity
<seb128> no need to report the gnome-control-center one, that's already fixed in git
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1018087
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1018087 in rhythmbox "Seek bar not working with left click" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> dupondje, thanks
<dupondje> if some more affected, I will add them :) just noticed those 2 now
<Laney> dupondje: rhythmbox seems to be widgets/rb-header.c:883 and 952 if you want to fix that
<dupondje> I can ... :) but maby better to report upstream?
<Laney> yes, with a patch :-)
<Laney> looks like totem is affected too
<seb128> Laney, like anything with a sound or play slider
<Laney> I guess it's a common hack
<seb128> Laney, like I said before it's mostly multimedia players, other apps didn't bother so much
<Laney> ok
<Laney> dupondje: I'll file these two upstream with patches unless you are doing it already
<dupondje> didn't do it yet :) so feel free
<dupondje> couldn't find it in audacious :s
<Laney> if only I could jhbuild totem successfully
<dupondje> Laney: you add totem to the bug ?
<Laney> nah, you can if you want
<dupondje> i'll do, so the issue gets grouped
<Sweetshark> kubuntu kicking libreoffice out of the seed? ah, great.
<micahg> Sweetshark: it's a trial
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, did you get the syntax right for the versions cron job?
<robert_ancell> It looks like every 6 minutes to me
<robert_ancell> or is that 6 minutes past the hour
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, are you insulting me there? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, no, just trying to work out why it's not working
<TheMuso> lol
<seb128> robert_ancell, it was "06,36", I deleted the ",36", so I think it's every :06
<seb128> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<seb128> says the comment
<seb128> so it should
<robert_ancell> seb128, is there a log anywhere as to why the script failed?
<seb128> 06m of every hour
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061672/
<robert_ancell> aha
<seb128> robert_ancell, log -> type "mail" on the server
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's sending email but locally, you can put your email in the cron if you want to get directly emailed
<robert_ancell> seb128, crappy old technology
<seb128> robert_ancell, I never enabled that because it emails any output and at some point the script was printing stuff at every run so you would get an email every half an hour
<seb128> robert_ancell, theother option is to just always print infos in a log...
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, we should just update the cron job to > versions.log
<seb128> robert_ancell, that's the easy way right
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you have an opinion on the libgee package?
<robert_ancell> meeting in 10 mins, anyone have anything to say?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no strong opinion on gee, what you commited to debian works for me
<TheMuso> Nope.
<RAOF> Quite a lot of my apps seem to be semi-regularly segfaulting in cairo_region_is_empty(); disabling the overlay-scrollbars appears to avoid these crashes. Has anyone else noticed this?
<seb128> RAOF, qt applications?
<RAOF> seb128: GTK applications; both GTK2 and GTK3 - evolution just crashed with that for me, and Tomboy and Monodevelop have crashed in the past with that trace.
<seb128> RAOF, not know afaik, maybe kenvandine knows about it though
<RAOF> Sadly apport crashed while trying to upload the crash report, so I don't know if it's hit launchpad :)
<seb128> RAOF, report it again, worth case you will increase the score of your first report :-)
<RAOF> ‘slice indices must be integers or None or have an __index__ method’??
<RAOF> Please be not passing raw python exception messages through to user visible dialogs without any context :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-27
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hello
<jbicha> I actually uploaded evince 3.5.2-0ubuntu5 a few minutes ago
<robert_ancell> jbicha, but the changes aren't in bzr?
<jbicha> when I read evince's NEWS, I thought it would require GTK 3.6, but I guess I just read it wrong
<jbicha> ok, pushed the merged branch & a 3.5.3-0ubuntu1
<jbicha> *ubuntu2
<rickspencer3> good morning pitti, et al
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks!
<pitti> debugging glib on my shiny new Panda board :)
<didrocks> heh, I looked at your diff for testing :)
<didrocks> so, it means that you have the -dev package installed in the QA infra, right?
<pitti> didrocks: debian/tests/control pulls it in as a dependency
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<pitti> didrocks: when you don't specify any Depends:, it will install all binaries built by the tested source, FYI (which is the same as Depends: @)
<didrocks> oh, seems handy :)
<BigWhale> Good Morning Everyone
<didrocks> hey BigWhale
<seb128> hey
<BigWhale> Hello didrocks, seb128. :)
<seb128> hey BigWhale, didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<mlankhorst>  /11
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<chrisccoulson> has anybody ever used the feature we add to firefox to choose which plugins handle a particular content type? (Tools -> Manage Content Plug-ins)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll take that as a "no" :)
 * chrisccoulson prepares axe
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<didrocks> I didn't
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks. how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, a little bit hot here ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I never used the content type stuff no
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that's good, i've just killed it now ;)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> it relies on a patch which needs rewriting because of an upstream change
<seb128> oh, it was an ubuntu thing?
<chrisccoulson> and i don't want to waste cycles on something that nobody uses :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah. it's an ubufox feature actually, but it requires changes in firefox to work as well
<didrocks> that's an opinionated decision, I like that! :)
<seb128> the less cruft to maintainer the better!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i like dropping our changes. i'd like one day to be at zero patches :)
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should adopt a policy whereby anybody who requests an ubuntu modification to firefox has to suggest an existing modification to be removed ;)
<didrocks> that's a fair trade ;)
<xclaesse> seb128, FYI, I just pushed a patch in empathy-3-4 (and master) to fix the empathy-chat crash when starting a chat
<xclaesse> seb128, I don't understand why we didn't had a torrent of complains, this should have never worked... :/
<xclaesse> but it's a race, so maybe it worked by chance, and recent (maybe unrelated) changes makes the timing different and trigger the bug, dunno
<seb128> xclaesse, ok, thanks, I will make sure we backport the patch for precise as well
<xclaesse> seb128, maybe Guillaume will make point release with the fix
<seb128> xclaesse, seems so
<seb128> xclaesse, "	prepare 3.4.2.2" commited 3 minutes ago
<seb128> xclaesse, in git
<seb128> ;-)
<xclaesse> <cassidy> yeah distchecking atm
<xclaesse> hehe ok :)
<chrisccoulson> hah: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/revision/298
<seb128> hum
<seb128> $ sudo chroot /tmp/gcc
<seb128> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<seb128> wth?
<seb128> hum, no, my fault
<didrocks> ok, doing some exercice while unity is building on quantal for the merger
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, the same person submitted 3 thunderbird crashes to launchpad with apport, despite it being blacklisted :/
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you have any idea why this might happen?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, is it possible for somebody to override that without removing /etc/apport/blacklist.d/thunderbird)
<chrisccoulson> oh, dang
<chrisccoulson> never mind
<chrisccoulson> i've just realised why it doesn't work ;)
<didrocks> mean /etc/gnome/defaults.list, trying to remove my google-chrome as default browser :)
<xclaesse> seb128, bigon is doing telepathy-gabble 0.16.1 package for debian atm ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, you should really try a current firefox nightly with gfx.xrender.enabled disabled in about:config, to see if it fixes your launchpad / nvidia issues ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, I'm on an intel machine right now, but it's kind of late, I got spoiler with the chrome dev tools and having my habit using it :)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<seb128> xclaesse, nice, I will pick that up later today!
<xclaesse> seb128, ah, empathy 3.4.2.3 released, better push that one to ubuntu :)
<seb128> xclaesse, ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: re (sorry, was at lunch)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, which pacakge ships /etc/apport/blacklist.d/thunderbird ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, sorry, I don't have it installed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it's ok, i figured it out right after i asked you :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, why doesn't it work?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, a recent upload dropped the "-bin" suffix from the thunderbird binary
<chrisccoulson> and i didn't update the blacklist
<pitti> ah :)
<micahg> gah, I hope that doesn't break any of the apparmor profiles :(
<micahg> ah, good, looks like not
<seb128> pitti, nice job on the glib testsuit ;-)
<pitti> thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, I was reading your g+ feed, how come you had to go through those steps for the pandaboard? that's because you didn't want to boot a standard desktop image from the SD?
<seb128> pitti, I just had to dd the image on the card here and put it in the board, no other tweak needed
<pitti> seb128: yes, indeed; SD is much slower, and they say it's wearing out quickly
<pitti> seb128: for precise, I guess?
<pitti> seb128: the Quantal kernel is totally busted on my board
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I basically followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall
<seb128> i.e dumped ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+omap4.img.gz  on the card
<pitti> right, 12.04
<pitti> anyway, it's quite nice now
<pitti> quantal userspace + precise kernel with wifi, ready to ssh in ("ssh panda")
<pitti> I really appreciate the builtin wifi
<pitti> was nice to debug glib on
<seb128> pitti, you still use an SD as disk?
<pitti> seb128: only for uboot; the main fs is on USB now
<seb128> oh
<seb128> is that faster than an sd card?
<pitti> maybe, I didn't really compare
<pitti> but I have a spare 8 GB USB stick
<pitti> while I don't have extra SD cards
<pitti> so I can use an old 1 GB SD for booting
<seb128> ok, I was curious because you said "SD is much slower, and they say it's wearing out quickly"
<seb128> so I though you found a better solution ;-)
<seb128> I got mine working nicely but boot is sloooow
<pitti> how slow?
<pitti> I disabled lightdm (as I only use it for ssh right now), and it's < 10 s
<seb128> I do boot a full desktop though, and my 4G sd card is a cheap one (i.e slow)
<seb128> over a minute
<pitti> with lightdm it's more like 30, yes
<seb128> but as said I load a full unity desktop
<pitti> oh, so then maybe USB is indeed faster
<pitti> but I didn't really measure
<pitti> I also turned on unsafe IO in dpkg
<seb128> I might play with that another day, I keep your instructions somewhere ;-)
<pitti> seb128: once they fix the HDMI bug, it'll be a lot easier with quantal anyway
<seb128> right
<pitti> by using the desktop live system and ubiquity, instead of the preinstalled
<pitti> at least that's what ogra_ told me :)
<pitti> I'm still not sure how that magically creates a boot SD when I only have one SD card slot, though
<seb128> that's what I used with precise, it was a bit slow but nice otherwise
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> it doesn't create a new card
<ogra_> pitti, it truncates your install media and (ab)uses it like a bootfloppy
<seb128> it turns the card where you dumped the image on to an installed system
<pitti> ah
<pitti> so, it's "do the install" and then "copy over the first partition to a small SD card"
<seb128> ogra_, what do you recommend for storage for good performances?
<ogra_> pitti, its "do the install" :)
<ogra_> nothing manual required
<ogra_> seb128, a fast usb key or disk ...
<seb128> ogra_, you can put a disk on that?
<pitti> ogra_: I am so not going to waste my nice 16 GB SD card that I need for installing just to keep a 75 MB uboot partition and let the rest go to waste :)
<ogra_> i found the mid price region to usually get me something around 30MB/s
<ogra_> seb128, USB disk, indeed
<ogra_> thats how our buildds run
<seb128> how
<pitti> ogra_: I thought the panda could boot from nothing else than the sd? (uboot, I mean)
<ogra_> pitti, 1G will be suffisient
<ogra_> seb128, ?
<ogra_> how what
<pitti> ogra_: oh, you mean the install image will shrink to that? nice!
<pitti> ogra_: right now it needs 2, I think
<seb128> ogra_, sorry, "can I use only an usb stick", or do I still need an SD for the boot?
<pitti> ah, it's a live desktop image indeed, not a preinstall
<pitti> so yeah, that'll be nice indeed
<ogra_> the install image is a squashfs in a vaft partition, all in all the image takes 600M or even less
<ogra_> *vfat
<pitti> I can put that 16 GB to my phone then
<ogra_> seb128, you still need the SD as "bootfloppy"
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I get a need a small SD then and a fast usb stick
<ogra_> u-boot needs to read kernel and initrd from the first partition of the SD ...
<seb128> ogra_, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> once in initrd it doesnt matter if you run from SD, USBV or network filesystems
<ogra_> well, the SD is usually also your install media, so it should at lest be 1G
<ogra_> *least
 * didrocks needs to setup that at some point, need to find a SD first :)
<ogra_> and if you test *right now* there is bug 1010009
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010009 in linux-ti-omap4 "omapdss fails to properly detect some monitors in quantal" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010009
<ogra_> (there are some workarounds noted, not sure they work with all monitors ... )
<seb128> ogra_, I did buy a cheap 4G SD card and installed on that this w.e, that works fine but it the card is slooow
<seb128> like it takes ages to boot or install packages
<seb128> I might just keep that for the base system and add an usb stick for my user dir though
<ogra_> yeah, with the live images the install is sloow, but working on USB is a breeze
<seb128> ogra_, and we have no excuse now to ignore arm bugs :p
<ogra_> hehe :)
 * ogra_ would love to have some armadaxp boards send out to the teams ... they can easily cope with an office desktop PC 
<seb128> ogra_, try to push for arm all the way? ;-)
<ogra_> haha, no, actually i just started building an x86 workstation here (the first one since i work for canonical, i only used laptops the last years)
<ogra_> but thats because i have to do some x86 work in foundations now and want a fast machine for that
<ogra_> i would push for arm all the way if i would see a chance that people would like that ;)
 * ogra_ is just in love with power efficiency :)
<bcurtiswx> good morning kenvandine, may I PM you?
<pitti> seb128: yay, 2.33.3-2 has zero failed tests on armhf
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, sure
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<mterry> tremolux, heyo!  didrocks volunteered you for a merge review, if you have the time  (https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-release-upgrader/split/+merge/109209)
<didrocks> tremolux: you started to look at it, it sticks :)
<tremolux> hmm? I never looked at this??
<tremolux> mterry: I don't think I'm going to have a chance to give this a proper review as I've got a small firefight currently, and anyway probs the package maintainers would be way better, no?
<mterry> tremolux, they were also busy.  :)  didrocks, maybe you're thinking of barry?
<tremolux> mterry: oh, I bet it is barry
<tremolux> mterry: looks like impressive work tho  ;)
<mterry> :)  any branch with a lot of red looks good
<tremolux> mterry: haha! in fact, yes
<didrocks> sorry, I meant barry, but I autotyped on the MR ;)
<mterry> didrocks, you've got tremolux on the brain
<tremolux> didrocks: :D thanks, I was confused about the looking at it part!!
<seb128> mterry, hey, do you feel better today?
<mterry> seb128, yeah, sleeping all day will work wonders
<seb128> mterry, great to read ;-)
<kenvandine> mterry, great!
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> pitti: hey, what's the story about python3 and pygi? (especially when it comes from overrides)
<didrocks> pitti: it seems that we don't have overrides files in any python3 path (and so, it's not picked up). Also doing manual tests, I get the overrides working only when putting a file in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/overrides/ not in the 3.2 directory
<didrocks> do you have any insight?
<mhr3> pitti, so, pls explain here to didrocks / sil2100
<pitti> didrocks: we are just discussing that with mhr3 in #python :)
<mhr3> didrocks, we just talked about it on #python :)
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<didrocks> I can join there :)
<mhr3> apparently the pkg is built twice
<mhr3> once for py2, once for py3
<pitti> didrocks: there is nothing magic about them really
<pitti> didrocks: put them into $(pyexecdir)/gi/overrides and call configure or setup.py or whatever with the right PYTHON=python3 or python
<pitti> just as any other python module
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I see them in python3-gi, I'm surprise that the pyexecdir is /usr/lib/python3 and not /usr/lib/python3.2
<pitti>     [am_cv_python_pyexecdir=`$PYTHON -c "from distutils import sysconfig; print(sysconfig.get_python_lib(1,0,prefix='$PYTHON_EXEC_PREFIX'))" 2>/dev/null ||
<pitti>      echo "${PYTHON_EXEC_PREFIX}/lib/python${PYTHON_VERSION}/site-packages"`])
<pitti> is what pygobject does
<pitti> some minutes ago I just came up with this from scratch:
<pitti> python -c 'import os.path, gi.overrides; print(os.path.dirname(gi.overrides.__file__))'
<pitti> or rather ${PYTHON:-python}
<pitti> which will also DTRT
<didrocks> indeed, that confirms, so the override path always python3, even if we are building with python 3.x, is that general for all python modules? (or rather, all module compatible with 3.x and onward)
<didrocks> sil2100: interested in integrated what pygobject does for dee? ^
<mhr3> didrocks, so we can revert the rev that adds the python3 dir
<didrocks> mhr3: well, we need the override to work for python 2.7 and 3 then, (which isn't the case for now)
<didrocks> mhr3: rewrite it for working on both, and then doing 2 builds, right?
<mhr3> hmm, seems like exceptions are raised differently in py3?
<mhr3> is there universal way?
<didrocks> mhr3: I think there is with some __future__ import if we agree to only work in 2.6+
<didrocks> mhr3: I can look at it
<dobey> mhr3: raised differently?
<mhr3> "raise E(msg)" vs "raise E, msg"
<dobey> mhr3: "raise Foo, 'message'" no longer works
<mhr3> the former is py3
<dobey> the former has been in python for a while
<mhr3> oh?
<mhr3> didrocks, then the patch is trivial
<dobey> yep, and "except Foo, e" is gone now, you have to do "Foo as e"
<sil2100> didrocks: reading up
<didrocks> mhr3: right, with the as
<didrocks> and for raise, it's easy
<mhr3> didrocks, with the what now?
<didrocks> mhr3: let me try it in python2 first
<mhr3> works in 2.6 and 2.7
<didrocks> mhr3: confirming
<didrocks> so that + double build
<didrocks> I'm still not sure why the path in python3 and not python3.2, but oh well :)
<mhr3> sil2100, i'll revert the python3 commit in my q-fixes branch
<sil2100> mhr3: ok
<didrocks> mhr3: do you need any autotools-foo help?
<didrocks> or will you manage with the call?
<didrocks> mhr3: the Dee package will need to build-dep on python2 and 3 then :)
<sil2100> didrocks, mhr3: when I wanted to do it, I asked kamstrup for help, but we didn't come to any good solution
<sil2100> didrocks: so we're adding python3 as a build-dep in the end?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, for the import detection path that we saw above ^
<didrocks> thanks pitti btw ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: can we do it so that it works for both at once? ;)
<sil2100> Ah, ok, I see the potential now
<mhr3> didrocks, i thought there's nothing necessary, it should detect everything properly
<sil2100> Nevermind ;)
<pitti> there is no existing best practices for upstream build systems to install stuff for all "installed" python versions at once
<pitti> you usally call them for each single $PYTHON you want to support
<pitti> and build for
<didrocks> mhr3: we will need two builds change, it will be overkill to build dee twice because of that (there is no separate target just to install the override, right?) but I think we can do it that way
<didrocks> sil2100: want me to manage that? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, so you guys want to build the package twice? I mean, hm, so there will be a python2 and python3 dee version or what?
<didrocks> sil2100: not for the override, but the actual build will be done twice
<sil2100> didrocks: we'll do that in debian/rules ?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> mhr3: btw, you can remove the PLATFORM_VERSION in Makefile.am
<didrocks> it's not used
<pitti> good night everyone!
<mhr3> right
<sil2100> pitti: good night!
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<mhr3> thx pitti, gn
<cyphermox> night pitti!
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee/revert-python3-subdir/+merge/112385
<mhr3> or didrocks, maybe you want to approve both addition and removal ;P
<sil2100> mhr3: ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: approved
<didrocks> I'm looking at if we can skip having to do configure twice
<mhr3> didrocks, no snarky comment? oh come on! :)
<didrocks> mhr3: I tried to think of one, but didn't find anything, too late in the day :)
<didrocks> now that I know it's your exception, I'll try to make some efforts :)
<sil2100> mhr3: the merger failed
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-dee/71/console
<mhr3> wow, how come the revert didn't rever that
<didrocks> someone didn't remove the ref in configure.ac :)
 * didrocks prepares a snarky comment
<mhr3> but, but... i did bzr merge -r [addition_revno]..[revno-1]
<mhr3> bzr is broken! :P
<sil2100> ...;)
<didrocks> mhr3: it ignored one file just for you!
<sil2100> Didier was waiting for this moment... ;)
<sil2100> This very moment ;)
<didrocks> I so did \o/
 * mhr3 blames bzr for being bribed by didrocks
<didrocks> mhr3: my patch to bzr just for you finally worked \o/
<didrocks> so, more seriously, there is no other way out than relaunching configure twice :/
<mhr3> sil2100, pushed fix
<didrocks> anyone has tried double builds with dh7,8,9?
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: ouch...
<sil2100> didrocks: well, this is a really troublesome thing, that's why I think autotools is hm, not very suited for this :/ I even browsed all the autotools docs yesterday
<didrocks> mhr3: so, there will be an issue with the dee branch
<didrocks> mhr3: as if I set PYTHON=python3.2, there PYTHON_VERSION is expanded to 3.2
<didrocks> to pkgexecdir will be 3.2, not 3
<didrocks> mhr3: I think the upstream makefile will have to use pitti's import trunk to know where to install to
<mhr3> hmm
<didrocks> like ${PYTHON:-python} -c 'import os.path, gi.overrides; print(os.path.dirname(gi.overrides.__file__))'
<mhr3> didrocks, or maybe upstream pygi will fix their python.m4 to install it in 3.2 as well
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, maybe, is that a bug or wanted? I didn't get any answer above :)
<mhr3> yea, i don't know either
<mhr3> should be postpone and ask pitti tommorow?
<didrocks> mhr3: I can of course move it in the packaging
<didrocks> but I would prefer we do it the right way
<didrocks> indeed, let's wait for tomorrow
<mhr3> whereever we install, it must be where pygi expects it :)
<mhr3> maybe they should just add it to their .pc file
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, at least, with the import, using the PYTHON variable, you will be sure to install it at the right place
<mhr3> that would be best imo
<didrocks> mhr3: agreed
<mhr3> didrocks, i wasn't agreeing with you though, not sure you noticed :)
<didrocks> mhr3: well, either the .pc file or the import trick locally ;)
<mhr3> well yea, if they won't put it in .pc, then it's the only option
<didrocks> mhr3: let's discuss with him tomorrow, we have a clear understanding of different options :)
<mhr3> indeed, eod for today anyhow :)
<didrocks> even if I have to run configure twice, I can do it in a semi-ugly way for us
<didrocks> mhr3: enjoy!
<mhr3> didrocks, btw nice monologue on the libunity branch :)
<mhr3> you had fun with the bot
<didrocks> mhr3: it was so funny, I had to at least make it a full story :)
<didrocks> didrocks, "entertainement provider"
<didrocks> for mhr3's pleasure :)
<mhr3> heh, thx then
<didrocks> (even if it wasn't a monolog, the merger bot was responding to me… ok not the way I wanted to… ;))
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine, Laney, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, kenvandine, TheMuso, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter: hey, did anyone landed work which is work mentioning in the alpha2 notes?
<didrocks> not really for me
<seb128> things in quantal-proposed don't count since they are not in a2
<mterry> no
<seb128> you guys might be awesome but we will look like a boring team for a2 it seems ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, chrisccoulson, cyphermox: nothing to save us? ;-)
<seb128> I guess we updated glib, gtk and a part of GNOME
<cyphermox> well, I ported software-properties to python 3 but that's not landed, waiting for review ;)
<cyphermox> if someone wants to have fun reviewing stuff ...
<seb128> hehe
<cyphermox> just say we did awesome supersecret stuff
<cyphermox> but then we'll have to deliver for the next milestone ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, you can join the line behind mterry
<seb128> cyphermox, the line of people who did nice work and are waiting on review ;-)
<bryceh> seb128, mesa 8.0.3 and a new -ati driver.  dunno if that counts as worth mentioning
<cyphermox> seb128: is there a line for people who did potentially crappy work, but wiating for review? ;)
<seb128> bryceh, I don't think it's significant enough for release notes, we will put xserver 1.12 for the next iteration
<mterry> cyphermox, kenvandine is patch pilot!  :)
<seb128> cyphermox, lol
<cyphermox> weeee
<bryceh> seb128, ok
<mterry> cyphermox, but he's doing my branch right now, I hope
<seb128> yeah, show the love for kenvandine
<seb128> he usually complains that he has nothing to pilot because he's always on duty the same day as didrocks and Didier rocks the sponsoring before he wakes up
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> heh, good that this can keep him busy this time :)
<seb128> dobey, hey, any news about the SRU for ubuntu-sso-client?
 * didrocks waves good evening
<tkamppeter> seb128, nothing new for alpha2 from my side.
<dobey> seb128: getting everything in quantal first
<seb128> dobey, do you have any eta for it?
<dobey> seb128: i can probably do it tomorrow
<seb128> dobey, great, thanks
<Laney> gsd sure has a lot of patches
<robert_ancell> Laney, scary huh?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, are you still working on the empathy update?
<bcurtiswx> Hey robert_ancell , I got married last weekend so sorry for the delay. I will get merge requests updated for the newest released empathy's tomorrow
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, np, congrats!
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell: Thx :)
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hey, have you seen http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/gnome.html?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, also, it now looks in debian svn so I will see if you update something there
<robert_ancell> desrt, can you review gvfs bugs? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676693
<ubot2> Gnome bug 676693 in udisks2 volume monitor "[PATCH] Fix error when compiling with -Werror=format-security" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jbicha> wow, that script takes 66 minutes to run?!
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, it needs some optimisation
<jbicha> even before, the version script was a pain to update if I wanted to test-run it before uploading
<robert_ancell> jbicha, patches welcome :)
<jbicha> and what do you mean by svn? as an example, evince 3.4.0-3 was started in Debian svn yesterday but it's not on the chart
<robert_ancell> hmm, it must have broken again.  libzapojit was working yesterday, now it just shows "None"
<robert_ancell> ok, I think I fixed it, just have to wait 1.5hours to check
<robert_ancell> jbicha, seb128 wants to split the version checked from the renderer, then it should be easier to test
<robert_ancell> checker
<robert_ancell> ok, time to try new gtk...
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so did you work out what we need to do to get colord moving?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Getting that MIR processed would be it; I'm not sure why the launchpad thinks the source is in main; gusb hasn't had any main B-Ds until colord.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-28
<veebers> ping bilal
<smspillaz> desrt: there ?
<smspillaz> desrt: I'm in Canadaland!
<bilal> Canadaland?
<smspillaz> hai bilal
<smspillaz> bilal: Canada :P
<smspillaz> vancouver, specifically
<smspillaz> just visiting some family for a month
<bschaefer> smspillaz, really? You are like 2 - 3 hours away from me
<smspillaz> \o/
<bschaefer> someone else in my timezone!
<bschaefer> it wont be so lonely on Friday maybe
<smspillaz> lol
<smspillaz> I'm kinda sporadically around
<bschaefer> your family must be really spread out haha
<jbicha> robert_ancell: do you think libgtk-3-dev needs to depend on libatk-bridge2.0-dev too?
<jbicha> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108816988/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.gnome-sushi_0.5.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yes
<robert_ancell> jbicha, do you want to make the fix or me?
<robert_ancell> should fix up lintian to detect these automatically
<jbicha> could you do it? I'm about done for the night
<robert_ancell> jbicha, sure
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<Sweetshark> moin!
<Sweetshark> no jason around? I wanted to weep myself out in a 1:1!
<bryceh> Sweetshark, think he's still recovering from his vacation
<Sweetshark> bryceh: that sentence looks funny, but given what jasons vacation was about isnt really :(
<didrocks> mhr3: hey, so, time to discuss with pitti about the best way of upstream dealing with the gi path?
<pitti> I thought we already discussed that yesterday?
<didrocks> I think we should just use the import gi.override and use the path that pitti showed
<didrocks> pitti: well, mhr3 thinks that the path detection should be in a .pc file
<pitti> that seems safest to me, indeed
<didrocks> instead of replicating that for all projects shipping overrides
<mhr3> pitti, yes, imo pygobject should provide a variable in their .pc
<pitti> well, but .pc is for upstreams; our dh_python3 gets in the way of this
<pitti> ah, we could do that, yes
<pitti> mind filing a bug about it?
<didrocks> so generate a .pc.in which generates a .pc with the right path?
<didrocks> I can do it if needed
<pitti> ah, hang on
<pitti> .pc files can only contain static info, can't they?
<didrocks> yeah, but that can be generated at build time, no?
<didrocks> (pygobject build time)
<pitti> so again, as dh_python3 changes the paths, we can't create that .pc during build time
<didrocks> ah
<pitti> that makes it a bit tricky
<didrocks> the upstream path is not in dist-packages, indeed…
<mhr3> sed? :)
<didrocks> shipping a m4?
<pitti> we could change it in the pygobject package
<mhr3> oh wait
<pitti> but this again would not be upstream compatible
<mhr3> i just noticed in pygobject.pc:
<mhr3> # overridesdir has now moved to the gi module
<mhr3> # third parties can access it in a python script:
<mhr3> #
<mhr3> # import gi
<mhr3> # installdir = gi._overridesdir
<mhr3> i suppose that's as universal as it gets
<pitti> yes, that works
<pitti> that's calling python again, of course
<pitti> and I thought that's what you didn't like
<mhr3> it also adds a build dep on pygobject :/
<pitti> *shrug* :)
<mhr3> but well, it doesn't seem a better solution is on the horizon
<pitti> that doesn't hurt?
<pitti> in the package, anyway
<didrocks> mhr3: so, we are doing the import and path detection in the Makefile.am of dee at the end?
<pitti> upstream you can just ignore it if the command fails
<pitti> python3 -c 'import gi; print(gi._overridesdir)'
<pitti> and if it exits with non-zero, you skip that part
<didrocks> pitti: and again, sorry for asking the same question (I didn't see an answer yesterday from it), but do you know why the path contains only python3 and not python3.2?
<Sweetshark> is there any coordinated effort to wipe out (or at least identify) the c++0x-ABI breaker madness? It makes LibreOffice (which links against half the world) unstable/failing tests  on quantal.
<pitti> not exactly; perhaps 3.x promises to not change syntax
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's my thought as well, not sure if it was intentional :)
<pitti> didrocks: presumably it's the upstream-official equivalent of our old distro specific /usr/share/pyshared/
<didrocks> Sweetshark: well, open bugs gcc upstream, they are cleaning them
<pitti> it needs to be by-minor-version for extensions, but not for modules
<didrocks> pitti: that would make sense, thanks :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I dont think "one of the LibreOffice dependencies break ABI and injects a broken std::list<>" would be well received. After all there is no way to know which one of the deps is broken (unless I rebuild them all).
<didrocks> Sweetshark: indeed, can be a little bit long
<Sweetshark> didrocks: (510 source packages from some rough script with deptree)
<didrocks> mhr3: did we lose you? :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: this is what I mean by "coordinated effort": e.g. something that rebuilds all these with a patched gcc complaining about every call with --std=c++0x in a log or something, so that we know which packages are possibly guilty (and better: which are known to be Good)
<mhr3> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063887/ ?
<didrocks> mhr3: I would use ${PYTHON:-python}
<didrocks> in case the variable is not set in the env
<mhr3> oh wait, this won't work for local installs
<didrocks> Sweetshark: no, the first ones to get into those troubles was us for unity and we sent the email on the ubuntu-devel list. You can follow up on that one
<mhr3> didrocks, if PYTHON isn't set?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: for having more work gcc side, see with doko
<didrocks> mhr3: yep
<mhr3> didrocks, configure will fail then
<mhr3> we do AM_PATH_PYTHON
<didrocks> mhr3: ah ok, nevermind then :)
<mhr3> pitti, i suppose pygobject doesn't search for the overrides in /usr/local/...., does it?
<pitti> mhr3: s/pygobject/python/; Python requires all submodules of a module to be in the same path
<pitti> i. e. you cannot load "foo" from /usr/lib/python3/ and "foo.bar" from /usr/local/share/python3/
<Sweetshark> didrocks: yes, I saw that mail.
<pitti> so everything that is under "gi.*" must be in the same path as the gi module itself
<mhr3> pitti, i see
<pitti> that applies to all Python modules, it's not pygi specific
<pitti> that's a bit unfortunate indeed
<pitti> it led to quite a lot of packaging problems in the past already
<mhr3> i'm sure there'd be a hack to workaround it :)
<mhr3> (not saying it should be there)
<pitti> presumably there is :0
<pitti> err, :)
<mhr3> oh god... finally, stupid distcheck
<mhr3> didrocks, this should do it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1063933/
<didrocks> mhr3: --with-pygi-overrides-dir is to override the override dir? :)
<mhr3> yes
<didrocks> mhr3: looks good to me, proposing that as a MR?
<mhr3> since you like it, yea
<mhr3> although... maybe handling gi not being installed would be nice
<didrocks> hum, yeah, maybe an option for it or just skipping?
<Sweetshark> tkamppeter: ping?
<mhr3> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/dee/pygi-overrides-dir/+merge/112514
<mitya57> mhr3: tabs mixed with spaces? :)
<mhr3> mitya57, meh :P
<tkamppeter> Sweetshark, I answered your mail now.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, does anyone have any idea why my camera doesn't automatically mount now in quantal? here is the output of udisks --dump (camera is /dev/sdc): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064013/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what do you get i gvfs-mount -lo when you plug it?
<chrisccoulson> we just had quite a storm here!
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thunders? ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry, gvfs-mount -o, not -lo
<seb128> or -io
<sil2100> didrocks: so, in the end, how will we handle the dee SRU with overrides for python3 ?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I need to check on precise if pygi supports python3, if we do, we will SRU it, if it's not, we won't
<sil2100> didrocks: or are we not SRUing it for now
<chrisccoulson> seb128, the only thing i got the first time was "Drive connected:    'Drive'"
<chrisccoulson> but i've just disconnected it and reconnected it a few times, and now it mounted ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<AlanBell> is anyone working on sound devices in quantal? I am stuck with bug 1016969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016969 in ubiquity "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016969
<AlanBell> hard to test accessibility when sound is broken
<seb128> AlanBell, try checking with TheMuso when he's around
<AlanBell> to be clear it isn't an accessibility thing that is broken, it is the sound devices
<seb128> AlanBell, right, and TheMuso is the one maintaining the alsa stack in ubuntu
<seb128> AlanBell, you can try to ping diwic on #ubuntu-devel as well though, he's around at this time and might have a clue about that bug
<AlanBell> thanks
<xclaesse> seb128, FYI, gabble 0.16.1 is in sid: http://packages.debian.org/sid/telepathy-gabble
<didrocks> pitti: jibel: what do you think about using autopilot more for our daily tests of the CD?
<seb128> xclaesse, excellent
<didrocks> I'm thinking about the screensaver tests in that case and be able to use keyboard press and such
<didrocks> (autopilot is nearly shipping in a separate package now)
<pitti> didrocks: what is autopilot exactly? I thought it was the auto-merger stuff?
<didrocks> pitti: ah, not at all, it's some python helpers to emulate mouse, keyboard, knowing the number of monitors, knowing on what monitor a window is
<didrocks> also some dbus help for apps supporting introspection like unity
<didrocks> before, it was really tight to unity, but not anymore
<didrocks> and it's a separate source
<jibel> didrocks, where is the code ?
<didrocks> jibel: lp:autopilot
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I see; I haven't used that yet, putting on my list of stuff to look at
<didrocks> pitti: it can be still a little bit more unity-optional, but that's coming :)
<chrisccoulson> who broke firefox?
<chrisccoulson> it keeps not refreshing its window contents since i upgraded a few things last night ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm sure firefox just broke itself
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what did you upgrade? do you use quantal or quantal-proposed?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, quantal-proposed
<chrisccoulson> i updated compiz ;)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> but then, i also updated firefox
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I see how your thinking goes :p
<chrisccoulson> so it's entirely possible it might be a real firefox bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, compiz could have issues with the recent performance work, e.g
<seb128> - Use the XDamage extension more efficiently (the way it was designed to be
<seb128>       used). This dramatically reduces CPU usage, reduces wakeups, and
<seb128>       increases frame rates. It also solves at least one observed performance
<seb128>       bug (LP: #1007299) and probably several more.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's bound to creates less update and it might hit cases where a refresh is needed and doesn't happen...
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes, that looks suspicious ;)
<chrisccoulson> goodbye infobar: http://ubuntuone.com/41F0SzeXhtcnAdXgBc4MUz !
 * didrocks has a first very stupid screensaver detection test :)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's starting to rain heavy again and go dark
<didrocks> really warm and sunny here with no win. I challenged to preserve only 27.3°C in my room :)
<Laney> that scares me, because your rain becomes my rain an hour later :P
<Laney> http://www.raintoday.co.uk/
<mlankhorst> buienradar.nl ?
<Laney> also I am supposed to be going to see the olympic torch later so I hope it gets nice :(
<chrisccoulson> Laney, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvUrUeB8CYs. we had quite a monster thunderstorm this morning
<Laney> chrisccoulson: ah, yeah, that's what I was cycling in at about 10:45 …
 * Laney is still wet
<chrisccoulson> heh, unlucky ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what are people's thoughts about using dbus-send from maintainer scripts?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: on the system bus?
<didrocks> or session?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, system bus
<seb128> hum, got reconnected it seems
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what on the system bus?.
<didrocks> 14:17:46 chrisccoulson | hmmm, what are people's thoughts about using dbus-send from maintainer scripts?
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<seb128> oh
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 :)
<didrocks> I guess it's fine as if we don't have system bus running, we won't have upstart and the world collapse :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, talk to mvo to know how much he hates complex maintainer scripts and doing stuff like calling commands from there ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what do you need to do?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: what seb128 said, but to be fair, I think its better to do a dbus-send whatever than to do a if [ sadfdsf ] ; then dsfkjdsaf; jksjdf ; sdfkdsa; while sf dsaffdsf ; done; fi; meeep;
<chrisccoulson> seb128, we currently touch a file after we configure firefox, which we poll for in firefox for the update notification
 * mvo hopes this vaguely makes sense
<chrisccoulson> i want to get rid of the polling :)
<seb128> seems similar to the reboot required thing ;-)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: why do you poll instead of using something like inotify? or is that what you mean with polling?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why do you need to poll? can't you use inotify?
<seb128> doh, mvo got me there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> mvo, i don't really have any facility for using that from JS
<chrisccoulson> but i already have code to use gdbus
<mvo> seb128: haha
<mvo> chrisccoulson: woah, so you can have dbus in JS but not Gio?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: interessting!
<chrisccoulson> mvo, i can have either, but i'm already using gdbus :)
<chrisccoulson> so it's less work
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, can't you just use any glib function?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I though you would have access to full glib if you have access to gdbus
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yeah, go for it with dbus-send, just add a || true - I would love to see the JS for that, just because I'm curious and do not know much about JS
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i can, but it's just a bit more work
<mvo> chrisccoulson: (seeing the JS part of it, not the maintainer script, but I guess that is obvious from the context anyway)
<didrocks> mvo: what you didn't want to see a dbus-send call from a shell script? You find that so boring? :)
<mvo> didrocks: :P
<chrisccoulson> mvo, oh, you can already see some code where i use dbus: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/view/head:/modules/PluginInstallerApt.jsm ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks, thats very interessting
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: is this code still in use? as most of extensions are not packaged anymore
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, it's for the plugin finder (ie, flash)
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<didrocks> some people didn't find the "remove this entry" from the launcher: http://www.iter.org/newsline/228/1221 :)
<didrocks> seb128: "test screensaver and inhibit", what do you mean by inhibit?
<seb128> didrocks, the screensaver should not kick in while e.g totem is playing a video
<didrocks> ah that ;)
<seb128> didrocks, there is an inhibit locking dbus api the player is using for that
<didrocks> seb128: are you sure? i'm on the screensaver dbus interface and I don't see this
<didrocks> apart from SimulateUserActivity
<seb128> didrocks, let me check, it might be in gnome-session...
<didrocks> there is something in gnome-session
<didrocks> ah funny, rhythmbox playing is inibihiting as well?
<didrocks> seems so, found it then :)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm trying to find the details again, there is suspend inhibition
<seb128> didrocks, like rb will prevent suspend, not sure if it will prevent screen blanking
<didrocks> ah
<seb128> didrocks, so, yeah, http://git.gnome.org/browse/totem/commit/?id=c6fc9c4785904cda4b648dbdbd24958d1010c4a1
<didrocks> first, I need to find the gsettings key to change the timeout
<didrocks> seb128: it's that call then, great! thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw, seems gtk won an api for that btw
<seb128> didrocks, http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.5/GtkApplication.html#gtk-application-inhibit
<seb128> http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.5/GtkApplication.html#GtkApplicationInhibitFlags
<didrocks> seb128: well, I prefer faking the call than having a fake gtkwindow
<seb128> didrocks, right, that was just as a piece of info ;-)
<didrocks> as it will bring a mainloop and I don't really want that in my unittest :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
 * didrocks looks for the gsettings key now
 * kenvandine really hopes this weather forecast is wrong... 105F (40.5C) is ridiculous!  
 * pitti finally files a crash about empathy-chat, which has been annoyingly broken for the last three days
<pitti> is it working for anyone else?
<seb128> pitti, known issue
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/commit/?id=c3c7502b206eb550c08e8a9271a4087d855038df
<pitti> ah, thanks
<seb128> or http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/commit/?id=9b18c84ccde2ff7231baddab7dd53403fc4df2d9
<seb128> pitti, we were discussing it yesterday with larsu and xclaesse
<seb128> pitti, you can run empahy-chat manually to workaround it
<seb128> pitti, it's only buggy when dbus activated
<xclaesse> seb128, pitti: empathy release with fix is out... just a matter of pushing the package ;)
<pitti> xclaesse: merci!
<seb128> xclaesse, not for 3.5?
<xclaesse> ah, right, commits are in master but no 3.5 release yet
<seb128> xclaesse, those were commited after 3.5.3
<xclaesse> feel free to include the patch in ubuntu packaging
<seb128> xclaesse, yeah, we should do that
<xclaesse> or ask Guillaume for a tarball :)
<xclaesse> (but he just left office)
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you update empathy and include the recent commits to fix the empathy-chat segfault in quantal?
<xclaesse> the fix is http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/commit/?id=c3c7502b206eb550c08e8a9271a4087d855038df
<kenvandine> seb128, sure!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<xclaesse> is it possible to report a bug for a .crash file I have in /var/crash manually?
<xclaesse> I mean, I denied the dialog when crash occured, how do I send it now?
<cyphermox> xclaesse: sure, ubuntu-bug <crash file>
<xclaesse> also, when uploading crashes, most of the time it complains because I have custom packages. but I do know that the crash is still valid. is it possible to tell it "yes, really, report that"
<xclaesse> cyphermox, thx
<seb128> xclaesse, the issue is that we will not be able to retrace it if you have a custom version since the retracers don't have the dbg symbols for that build
<xclaesse> right... guess I'll have to gdb it myself then
<seb128> right
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, I see in the backlog that you really really really .... want empathy 3.5.x in Quantal.. I'm on it, have been, with the exception of the delay for my wedding.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i am almost done :)
<kenvandine> glad your branch was pushed :)
<kenvandine> well, i am doing 3.5.2 and backporting that patch
<kenvandine> 3.5.3 needs another new package
<bcurtiswx> it was just one build fail, to which EMPATHY_EVENT_TYPE_VOIP seems deprecated
<kenvandine> so quicker to get 3.5.2 out :)
<kenvandine> there is a little more... getting rid of empathy-call too
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, ah, our patches used it?
<kenvandine> no, we just did that to keep clutter off the CD
<kenvandine> with -av being dropped, no point in keeping that split out
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, want to try your hand a a new package from scratch?
<seb128> kenvandine, do we need libcheese or is that orthogonal?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, it's optional
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> but we need egg-list-box
<kenvandine> for 3.5.3
<seb128> kenvandine, hum?
<seb128> kenvandine, that's an egg widget, i.e the source should copied be in empathy itself?
<seb128> kenvandine, or I'm overlooking something?
<bcurtiswx> i haven't looked at 3.5.3 yet
<kenvandine> i haven't really looked yet
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, well I'm pretty sure that's same as the other egg*, those are code you have a copy from in your source
<kenvandine> http://git.gnome.org/browse/egg-list-box/
<bcurtiswx> I can work on empathy 3.4.2.3 for SRU at some point today
<seb128> kenvandine, right, they have a direct include from the empathy source to that, so when they roll a tarball that should include both
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, cool
<kenvandine> seb128, ah... so maybe broken tarball
<kenvandine> either way, quicker to go with 3.5.2 :)
<seb128> kenvandine, likely yes
<seb128> kenvandine, right, no hurry for 3.5.3
<kenvandine> just waiting for pbuilder to finish and do a test upgrade :)
<kenvandine> dropping empathy-call binary
<seb128> kenvandine, mention it to cassidy maybe though if you get an issue with 3.5.3
<kenvandine> 3.5.3 failed to find it with pkg-config
<seb128> oh, maybe I'm wrong there...
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, empathy-call was replacing empathy-av right?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yes
<seb128> kenvandine, their configure.ac has
<seb128> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=$PKG_CONFIG_PATH:"$ac_top_build_prefix"libempathy-gtk/egg-list-box
<seb128> kenvandine, so it's indeed supposed to be a subdir in the empathy source
<kenvandine> cool
<didrocks> seb128: do you have your delay lock screen working?
<seb128> didrocks, afaik yes
<didrocks> doesn't seem to work here, after checking there is no inhibitors
<didrocks> (on quantal)
<seb128> didrocks, I hate screen locking delays
<didrocks> ah, the key is "lock screen after screensaver activation"
<didrocks> so, there is another value for screensaver activation delay
<seb128> didrocks, one thing to check is that the time might be time_screensaver + time_locking
<didrocks> yeah, it seems to be, see above ^
<seb128> it used to be that the screen would lock on the selected time, counting starting a screensaver start
 * didrocks looks for the time_screensaver key then
<seb128> didrocks, right
<kenvandine> seb128, i need to update folks too for empathy 3.5.3
<kenvandine> and if figure out the egg-list-box problem
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, what was it?
<kenvandine> i didn't figure it out yet :)
<kenvandine> i uploaded 3.5.2 to quantal-proposed though
<kenvandine> with that patch
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, no hurry for the other one
<dobey> mvo: ping. we need to chat a bit about the gtk+ sso and software-center stuff today
<mvo> dobey: sure!
<mvo> dobey: g+, mumble or irc, what do you prefer?
<dobey> mvo: irc is fine
<dobey> mvo: i have a team call in a few minutes though, and will need to get lunch after that. is it possible to chat later sometime?
<mvo> dobey: i have a pretty full agenda this afternoon/evening too :/ maybe tomorrow (your) morning?
<mvo> dobey: what is it about? fundamental concerns about the merge?
<dobey> mvo: nessita wanted me to talk to you about the packaging.
<dobey> mvo: her merge for software-center looks pretty much ok to me now. but i have some concerns about how i understand you wanted to package it
<nessita> dobey: I'm having a talk with mvo in one minute, so I can  share your POV with him
<dobey> ok
<nessita> and then you can perhaps finish the talk, if there is anything left to talk?
<dobey> sure
<kenvandine> seb128, the real problem with egg-list-box was actually that it requires valac 0.16.1
<kenvandine> so it's configure failed
<seb128> oh, makes sense
<seb128> kenvandine, build with 0.17 ;-)
<seb128> we have it in quantal
<kenvandine> so now we need to bump valac and folks
<kenvandine> oh... :)
<seb128> kenvandine, vala was done by robert_ancell already
<kenvandine> EggListBox looks very cool!
<bcurtiswx> i don't have quantal installed, get a screenshot ?
<kenvandine> http://blog.desmottes.be/post/2012/06/15/New-Empathy-contact-list
<kenvandine> not talking about "looks" but looks :)
<didrocks> Ran 7 tests in 142.862s
<didrocks> OK
<kenvandine> gotta read his post to know why :)
<didrocks> screensaver/lock screen testing done \o/
<kenvandine> slow tests!
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, you have to wait several times for the timeout to get the screen locked
<didrocks> and even with a minimum value of 5 seconds, you have 10 seconds of dim
<didrocks> so 15s at the minimum
<kenvandine> yeah, makes sense
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i gave them an interesting idea for showing contacts, but it is way out of the realm of possibility, instead of having the long rectangles for each contact, i thought, why not make each contact a box, you get more contacts..
<bcurtiswx> so 3.5.3 is a go once folks bump makes it into debian
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> unless we update it
<bcurtiswx> who usually does empathy/TP debian builds.. sjoerd? bigon?
<bigon> 17:28 < bcurtiswx> so 3.5.3 is a go once folks bump makes it into debian << that will not happen soon
<bcurtiswx> bigon, thats fine, were not in any rush to get 3.5.3 in
<bigon> we'll focus on the release 1st I guess
<bcurtiswx> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, there today?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, 3.4.2.3 is building in pbuilder, bug #1018784
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018784 in empathy "[SRU Precise] update to 3.4.2.3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018784
<bcurtiswx> how would I get permission on LP so when I'm working on a precise SRU i can get past just nominating for precise and add a bug task for it ?
<bcurtiswx> i would need at least PPU ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just went with the inotify way in the end, and it wasn't that difficult to do: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/revision/310 ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> so, no more polling :)
<chrisccoulson> and no more annoying infobar that pushes the content down too
<seb128> hehe
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm here, what's up?
<cyphermox> seb128: must be about the proxy auth dialogs thing
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry, cf query, no, some other bugs ;-)
<dobey> seb128: hey there
<dobey> seb128: now that we have the MRE for u1, is the best thing to just open an "upgrade to X.Y.Z" bug for all the packages we want to SRU to that version?
<mdeslaur> seb128: is anyone working on a new accountsservice version for quantal, or should I upload my security patch to it?
<seb128> mdeslaur, upload your patch please
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1003764
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1003764 in accountsservice "Update to 0.6.21" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> mdeslaur, not sure where robert_ancell got with it, basically upstream did a dump move on how they filter accounts to show
<seb128> mdeslaur, they filter on valid shells rather than uids
<mdeslaur> gah!
<dobey> nessita: ping. :)
<nessita> dobey: hey there (DISCLAIMER: I'm leaving soon :-P)
<dobey> nessita: figured you were. just wondering what came of the chat with mvo earlier. if any more info is needed from me
<nessita> dobey: well, I guess mvo will ping you tomorrow, since he still  would like to have the same name for the binary package and the executable itself. But he said he would ask you directly, so I guess you both can agree that and then he can push into USC trunk whatever you guys decide
<seb128> dobey, sorry, I forgot to reply to your ping when I got from dinner
<dobey> nessita: ok, sounds good
<seb128> dobey, having a bug "update to n.n.n" is good but you should still list individual bugs that get fixed as well if there are some
<seb128> it's always good to get verification for the individual fixes
<dobey> seb128: right. i asked in #ubuntu-release since i figured you were away from the keyboard :)
<bcurtiswx> see everyone tomorrow
<bcurtiswx> adios
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i suck. i keep writing "raise" instead of "throw" whilst writing JS
<chrisccoulson> damn you python
<cyphermox> hehe
<micahg> chrisccoulson: define yourself an alias :)
<micahg> unless this is upstream code
<dobey> raise EmptyGlass('Insert more beer')
<mlankhorst> dobey: assuming you still have to drive, it's the rule rather than exception :)
<Sweetshark> :(
<davkbod-ld> Query - How do you change the display of a file window from Icons to list?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-06-29
<BenjaminPratt> Hey I have a really quick question
<BenjaminPratt> (hoping this is the right place to ask)
<BenjaminPratt> is it possible to change how users are authenticated in LightDM? (use something other than username/password to authenticate)
<BenjaminPratt> many apologies if I'm disturbing or asking in the wrong place
<bryceh> BenjaminPratt, check the lightdm mailing list, the archives would be worth perusing
<BenjaminPratt> thanks
<RAOF> Also, the answer is “yes”
<davkbod-ld> Query - How do you change the display of a file window from Icons to list?
<bschaefer> davkbod-ld, if your talking about nautilus then View -> List
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what was that wayland link you sent me ages ago?
<RAOF> Um... ppa:raof/system-compositor-scratchpad?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, wasn't there a wiki page or something that went with it?  I've lost the tab and not finding it in FF history
<RAOF> You mean https://github.com/RAOF/weston/blob/system-compositor/clients/simple-display-manager.c ?
<RAOF> I've just resent the email for you :)
<robert_ancell> I thought there was something else, but I must be misremembering
<RAOF> I'm not sure what else there would be? I mean, there's all sorts of extra interesting information, I just don't recall what I might have sent your way ;)
<robert_ancell> it is gone to the sands of time
<RAOF> Fallible memory. It's... around here somewhere, I'm sure.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, btw, do you know what the plans are with XDG_RUNTIME_DIR?
<RAOF> Nope, but I believe we have one.
<RAOF> Failing anything else, export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/tmp is an insecure but working option :)
<robert_ancell> yeah, I did XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=~/.runtime
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I should be able to just run 'weston' from a terminal and get a weston display on that VT right?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: If you're doing it on a VT you need to ensure that /dev/input/* is readable by weston; it's not setuid root, and those are normally only accessible to root.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: If you do it from an X term you should be able to just run weston, yes.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, so sudo weston should work?
<robert_ancell> yeah, I have it working in X, but running from the text terminal locked up my vide
<robert_ancell> video
<RAOF> sudo weston should work, I think. There may also be “weston-launch” in there, which *is* setuid; I forgot if I added that to the packaging.
<RAOF> robert_ancell: It didn't *actually* kill it; you should be able to chvt 7 to get back to X :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, from a remote login?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, I'm fine, and yourself?
<pitti> didrocks: slightly depressed and tired, but ok otherwise :)
<didrocks> pitti: depressed, why?
<pitti> Italy vs. Germany 2:1
<didrocks> ah ;)
<didrocks> I was at a python party, so avoided footbal :)
<pitti> they were so nervous and anxious, they played hideously for the most part
<didrocks> oh really?
<didrocks> yeah, too much tensions sometimes…
<didrocks> and you lost your capabalities
<pitti> yeah, the press and everyone kept saying how we never won against Italy, etc.
<pitti> psychology :)
<pitti> anyway, Italy's team did deserve it, they play really well
<pitti> I bet they beat Spain with 2:0 on Sunday
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<seb128> pitti, hey pitti! ca va bien! und dir ?
<pitti> seb128: a bit sad about the German team losing last night
<seb128> pitti, sorry for Germany, damn Italians ;-)
<pitti> but Italy deserved it, our team played hideously bad last night
<seb128> yeah, dunno if that's the stress which caught up on them or what
<pitti> psychology, I guess; everyone on TV was repeating over and over how we always lose against Italy :)
<seb128> they didn't really play their game
<pitti> no, they can do so much better
<pitti> but anyway, the Italians played amazingly again
<pitti> I was rather unimpressed with Spain on Wednesday, my bet is 2:0 for Italy on Sunday
<pitti> on that note, it seems there is betting going on in pretty much ever company, except Canonical! :-)
<pitti> my wife is on rank #8 out of 705, she's doing rather well in her company
<seb128> haha
<seb128> pitti, Spain is not impressive but they win, I put 2:1 for Spain ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I'm betting a beer at GUADEC that they won't
<seb128> pitti, I'm in! let's see how that goes ;-)
 * pitti ^5s seb128
<seb128> ^5s! ;-)
<Sweetshark> bonjours a tous
<mhr3> i guess it's just slovakia who can beat italians :)
<mhr3> right Trevinho? :)
 * Sweetshark was at a public viewing yesterday. it was really thrilling -- emotions running high.
 * didrocks was at a python hackfest in Lyon, way better :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, there was not much suspense in that match though :-(
<seb128> didrocks, python3 porting? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not really, just fun hacking ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: if you were on a public viewing in Germany, there was suspense ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, living in their own world ;-) or was the suspense "we will go back with a 4-0"?
<Sweetshark> seb128: no, it was shooting the ball forward and in in the last 20 minutes.
<pitti> Sweetshark: indeed, we've been in a Biergarten, too
<pitti> the last 10 mins were just crazy
<Sweetshark> seb128: people were silent in the first half as there seemed little to win.
<pitti> Neuer playing in front of the Italian goal was great
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/1018087 => I got a patch ready for audacious. Upload it now? Or wait for debian to fix? Or ? :)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1018087 in totem "Seek bar not working with left click" [Medium,Fix released]
<Sweetshark> seb128: but the last 10-20 minutes were crazy. with stuff like neuer taking the ball with his head at the middle line.
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, I saw the match on TV ;-)
<seb128> Italy was close to score a third one before that though
<pitti> yeah, only the offside rescued us there
<seb128> they had at least 2 one to one opportunity, and I'm not even sure the one they scored which didn't validated was not valid
<Sweetshark> seb128: sure, thats the trouble with being behind. one has to play full risk.
<pitti> erk, how did I manage to break the retracers now
<pitti> seb128: ^ fixed again, sorry for the spam
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyoe
<chrisccoulson> **everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, happy friday! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good, though some days I hate users :p or at least the ones ranting for day on a bug because it's their pet bugs and you dared to put the importance to "Low"
<chrisccoulson> oh, which bug was that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/996604/comments/18
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 996604 in compiz-core "When number of workspaces is set to 1, the Spread no longer works" [High,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they are getting crazy because I said that normal users have no way to change the number of workspace so the config "1 ws" is not the most common one
<pitti> do they demand their money back?
<seb128> pitti, no, they paid and want their issue fixed, giving the money back is not an option apparently :p
<Sweetshark> wow: http://i.imgur.com/UR05N.jpg
<seb128> Sweetshark, that's a fake :p
<pitti> I can see it going into the upwards direction :)
<chrisccoulson> mpt - a while ago, you provided text for a security update restart notification on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-mozilla-upgrade-experience, but atm i'm having difficulty figuring out a way to decide if an update is a security update or not
<chrisccoulson> would you be interested in providing a more generic text?
<chrisccoulson> i could also do with text for addon install/removal/upgrade too, all of which require a restart (and which we can provide notifications for, now)
<chrisccoulson> and also plugins, but they don't technically need a restart. we just need to get users to refresh pages with plugins
<mpt> chrisccoulson, is there a problem with the current generic text?
<mpt> (Apart from the fact it says "Your browser", iirc, rather than "Firefox")
<chrisccoulson> mpt - yeah, i wasn't sure whether to just replace "Your browser" with "Firefox". this is the current text: http://ubuntuone.com/41F0SzeXhtcnAdXgBc4MUz
<Sweetshark> so, a few days ago cjwatson gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1062452/plain/ for copy packages with binaries without timeout ... however I failed to use it.
<mpt> chrisccoulson, hm, that is a bit passive aggressive
<Sweetshark> I thought lp-shell is in ubuntu-dev-tools, but could find it there. so i just did what lp-shell does from reading pitti s post myself, but then I ended up with python claiming target_archive has no copyPackages member ....
<mpt> chrisccoulson, the problem with that text is that it doesn't explain *why* it needs to be restarted. What normally works, but won't now until you restart it?
<chrisccoulson> mpt - good question. it should carry on working, but we just want them to restart so they get the latest updates (whether those are new features of security fixes)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, I don't think it's important enough to spend a lot of time carrying a patch, but if it's no trouble (or if you plan to push it upstream), maybe use my suggested text minus the word "security"
<mpt> i.e. "You should restart Firefox now to install updates."
<chrisccoulson> mpt - oh, it's no bother. this notification is an ubuntu modification anyway
<pitti> Sweetshark: it's in lptools; doesn't command-not-found tell you?
<Sweetshark> pitti: heh, because of the lp-shell lpshell rename, I only tried tabcompleting it ...
<Sweetshark> pitti: thx
<Sweetshark> pitti: "Not enabled for copying to PPAs yet", any way around that?
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> "From now on, can you please file new bug reports for similar issues? "
<seb128> lalala :-p
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<pitti> seb128: from distro? no off-hand idea, no; but I thought you could do that from teh web ui
<pitti> err, Sweetshark ^
<Sweetshark> pitti: see cjwatsons reply on ubuntu-devel ...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> something on the line didn't like the thunders around, I got disconnect
<and471> hi, is this the best place to get dev help with something releated to indicators?
<chrisccoulson> bah, that sucks. just updated nightly and it crashes on shutdown now. in my addon code!
<and471> or is that #ubuntu-unity?
<seb128> and471, #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you figure out the refresh issue btw?
<and471> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> seb128, hmmm, i've not noticed that today actually
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), maybe you could take a look at vala-0.18 where the libvala-0.18-dev.install file wasnt renamed accordingly
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I targetted https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-desktop-quality to "precise 12.10" milestone (it did not have a milestone before)
<seb128> ricotz, can do
<pitti> seb128: with that stuff will appear on your https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+upcomingwork page
<pitti> (and that works instantly, yay)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: do you think it's appropriate to target https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-third-party-driver-installation to alpha-3, or beta-1?
<pitti> this is a rather major change, so a3 would be good to aim for
<pitti> seb128: I set it to alpha-3 now, please feel free to change
<seb128> pitti, sorry I was just checking calendar, etc, agreed a3 looks good
<ricotz> seb128, thanks
<kelemengabor> hi pitti, could you move the tested precise language packs from -proposed to -updates? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<bigon> pitti: hey, I've a queston about apport, how is it guessing the Package in which the exec is? because I'm using apport here on debian and some of the reports are missing the Package field
<pitti> re
<pitti> kelemengabor: sure, getting on it
<pitti> bigon: it greps /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list, and takes diversions into account
<pitti> bigon: (it uses some heuristic shortcuts to make it faster than dpkg -S)
<pitti> bigon: is it only the package field that's missing, or most other data as well (such as DistroRelease:)? There's a very likely explanation for the latter
<bigon> ExecPath is present, I'm not sure about DistroRelease
<bigon> I'll check next time
<bigon> thx
<pitti> bigon: at the time of the crash, only the minimally required info is written into the .crash file (such as the core dump and /proc/ info)
<pitti> bigon: everything which can be collected when the crashing process already went away is deferred to teh time when you click "report" in the UI
<cyphermox> goof morning
<cyphermox> good morning too :)
<pitti> bigon: so if people just send you the bare .crash files after a crash which never went through the UI, you'd see that
<pitti> hey cyphermox, hoof are you?
<bigon> oh I see
<cyphermox> pitti: I'm good, how about you?
<pitti> cyphermox: quite fine, thanks!
<seb128> cyphermox, gook morning to you as well
<seb128> ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: no thanks
<cyphermox> ;)
<seb128> doh, gook is an actual word, wrong picking ... I was about to pick gooj but according to google that worth
<seb128> ok, let's settle on the usual "good morning" then
<seb128> cyphermox, good morning ;-)
<cyphermox> alright :)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks for picking up all the stuff I pinged you about this week btw!
<pitti> kelemengabor: done
<kelemengabor> thanks!
<seb128> cyphermox, I hope you didn't get too much overloaded at the end!
<cyphermox> no, I'm alright
<cyphermox> I like having lots and lots to do, it's far more stimulating to be able to switch from thing to thing rather than stick with one probably boring task
 * cyphermox tries to do a major cleanup of his assigned bugs right now
<seb128> cyphermox, ;-)
<cyphermox> I expect to be able to upload e-d-s 3.5.3 before 16h00 UTC
<seb128> cyphermox, how much will that break? ;-) don't forget to use quantal-proposed for that, we are past freeze but still it seems like a transitional thing and worth going through proposed
<cyphermox> yeah, guess so
<cyphermox> it will break lots
<seb128> cyphermox, oh, good, I see pitti reviewed your python3 software-properties port, I was going to chase reviewers for you
<pitti> :)
<cyphermox> seb128: thanks. by all means if you want to look at it too ;)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for that!
<pitti> I had a couple of nitpicks, but looks fine
<seb128> cyphermox, I will have a look as well while I've it at screen
<cyphermox> pitti: btw, some of the things are code that I merged from the other python3 porting branches for software-properties, including cjwatson's
<pitti> hmm, why do we get hardly any crash submitted to LP today
<cyphermox> and the Breaks: was most likely just something I forgot to throw out as I was trying to build the package a different way at first
<pitti> I need one
<cyphermox> pitti: do you want me to crash NM ?
<pitti> I want to test StacktraceSource.txt; I believe I made it work again
<pitti> I could of course upload a dummy crash, but I was hoping for a real-life one
<pitti> anyway, I'll just wait a bit
<cyphermox> oh, there's an error in the NM hook
<seb128> pitti, when did you fix that?
<seb128> pitti, we got some report this morning
<seb128> btw is anyone on quantal having stability issues with nautilus?
<seb128> we got a few bug saying that it's trivial to segfault since recent updates
<didrocks> seb128: desrt: hey, so what do you think about this format for in session user migration? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1065928/
<didrocks> seb128: no issue for me, but I didn't restart my session since yesterday
<didrocks> can restart nautilus if needed
<seb128> didrocks, would be nice
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> trying
<didrocks> ok, new nautilus running, let's see :)
<pitti> seb128: an hour ago
<seb128> pitti, ok, I don't have more recents ones, let's wait then
<pitti> seb128: I turned the deb-src back on a while ago already, but the StacktraceSource stuff did not actually work with the new-style apt sandbox; now it does
<seb128> good
<seb128> didrocks, reset /apps/seahorse    // recursively reset value(s) from this dir // only add if not in list
<seb128> didrocks, I guess the "// only add if not in list" part is a copy error? does it apply to individual keys as well?
<didrocks> right, bad copy paste :)
<didrocks> I was wanting to mean "always succeed, do not fail is the keys aren't there"
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> hence the (s)
<didrocks> I should maybe make it clear
<didrocks> if it's a dir, it's the whole dir
<didrocks> if it's just a key, apply the reset to the key
<didrocks> should be revert btw to apply on gsettings wording
<seb128> didrocks, seems fine to me, I wonder if we need an extra flag in the move case for "clean the old location or not"
<seb128> didrocks, though we can probably add a reset line to clean as well
<didrocks> seb128: reset/revert if at gsettings level
<didrocks> dconf-move should clean I guess
<didrocks> what do you think?
<didrocks> if we moved the key, we don't have schemas
<didrocks> move*
<seb128> right
<didrocks> ok, I'm adding this precision
<seb128> I'm wondering if there are cases we want a copy rather than a move
<didrocks> then, this vocabulary are just shortcuts for the most common operation
<seb128> though I guess they are not frequent ones
<didrocks> so we can do them in script
<seb128> right
<didrocks> if we see that we are other frequents case, we can make the tool smarter
<didrocks> have*
<seb128> the question of leaving old stuff behind or not is always tricky
<seb128> especially if you take into account the same user dir used on different desktop versions
<seb128> like having a NFS home and connecting from your precise work box or your quantal laptop
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's not something that we really support (same user dir, multiple versions) already :/
<didrocks> like tomboy changed its schema
<didrocks> we migrated gconf to gsettings once
<didrocks> not sure, it's really a tricky issue
<didrocks> or we should have versionned schema
<seb128> right
<didrocks>  but its a little bit out of scope for this tool as long as we don't have this support :)
<seb128> well as you said we don't really support that
<seb128> so let's not bother about for v1
<didrocks> yeah, we can revisit this decision later on
<didrocks> seb128: no crash until now on nautilus
<seb128> didrocks, ok, good, thanks!
<dobey> mvo: moin
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, 90 and 10AM, im scared :P
<kenvandine> me too!
<hyperair> O_o
<kenvandine> i got up at 6:45 to water my lawn!
<bcurtiswx> O_o
<dobey> heh
<seb128> kenvandine, bcurtiswx: urg, that's an hot day you got there!
<bcurtiswx> seb128, forecasted for 104 here
<kenvandine> expecting 106F later today here
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess it's time to turn on the ac :p
 * kenvandine just hopes the AC doesn't break today
<kenvandine> everytime i've had to have it repaired was on 100+ days
<bcurtiswx> get a backup window AC?
<kenvandine> and always on a weekend... what's up with that!
<dobey> high: 101F
<seb128> over 40°C
<dobey> whee
<seb128> it's freaking hot where you live!
<bcurtiswx> oh yeah, i should have started with Celsius
<dobey> it's hotter than my cpu, outside!
<seb128> dobey, start building stuff and you can reverse that :p
<kenvandine> hehe
 * kenvandine is building chromium here :)
<kenvandine> maybe i should wait until after the sun goes down
<dobey> not building any browsers on my system anytime soon
<kenvandine> :)
<bcurtiswx> im liking chrome
 * kenvandine prefers firefox
<seb128> cyphermox, do you have any clue about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1018806? he's talking nm config but that's over my networking foo ;-)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1018806 in gvfs "GVFS does not resolve to FQDN or IP address" [Low,Triaged]
<cyphermox> cute.
<seb128> cyphermox, well, there is no so much network foo in fact, out of dnsmasq that I've no clue about but he says he's having the issue without it as well
<bcurtiswx> im walking to get my lunch today, maybe i'll sweat those calories off before i get there..
<dobey> cyphermox: his proxy is broken
<seb128> bcurtiswx, don't forget to take a botter of water to make it to the lunch place ;-)
<dobey> seb128: ^^
<seb128> dobey, how do you see that from the description? or is that a classic error?
<dobey> $ gvfs-mount dav://192.168.1.20
<dobey> Error mounting location: HTTP Error: Cannot resolve proxy hostname ()
<dobey> in comment #4
<seb128> oh
<seb128> well spotted
<cyphermox> seems reasonable; given #7 as well
<dobey> so something is clearly wrong with his own configuration
<dobey> i can open ftp.gnome.org in nautilus just fine here
<dobey> and running my own server with dns/dhcp on my network
<seb128> right, works for me as well
<seb128> cyphermox, dobey: thanks
<bcurtiswx> ut oh, ken's already bit the dust...
<bcurtiswx> whew, we thought your computer combusted on you :P
<dobey> i'm sure mine would by now, if i had kept the nvidia card in it
<mvo> dobey: hello
<dobey> mvo: hey. i guess we should argue about the script name a bit :)
<mvo> dobey: heh :) sure!
<mvo> dobey: so as I understand it you don't like the idea of keeping the binary package name and the binary executable name the same?
<dobey> mvo: so nessita was saying you want to keep the script name as ubuntu-sso-login-gtk and have software-center build an ubuntu-sso-client-gtk binary package. and i don't think that's a great idea
<dobey> mvo: i don't see any good reason to not rename it to software-center-login and just ship it in the current software-center binary package, really
<dobey> mvo: renaming it and having it in that package makes the packaging transition a lot smoother and easier to deal with
<mvo> dobey: right, it I don't have a strong opinion either way, but my feeling is that its pretty smooth either way, i.e. the binary package build from a new source package with the same content should also be pretty smooth
<mvo> dobey: unless you have some concerns that I haven't thought about?
<dobey> well, i guess having two separate source packages in the archive building the same binary package with different versions and different files, in the same archive, is a bad thing
<mvo> dobey: its ok as long as there is consistency, i.e. if s-c starts building a binary package with a higher version number, that is fine and ubuntu-sso-client stops building the -gtk package
<mvo> dobey: but like I said, no strong opinion either way :) it may well be simpler to just all merge it into the usc package
<dobey> mvo: but that has to happen at the exact same time, no?
<mvo> dobey:
<dobey> and usc is the only thing using it, and it's not part of ubuntu-sso-client any more; the implications of having the same binary package name are not something i want really :)
<mvo> dobey: ups, sorry :) it should be fine if there is a delay as long as the new binary package from usc has a higher version number
<mvo> dobey: I understand the concern about the confusion around the name though
<dobey> mvo: so can we rename it and keep it in the usc package, and update the calls to sso in there to include the preferred binary name to execute?
<mvo> dobey: yes, we can do that
<dobey> mvo: great! thanks! do i need to do anything to help with it? since nessita is on vacation and all the current branches for this are hers...
<mvo> dobey: its fine I think (unless you want to jump in), probably not going to happen today, but early next week
<dobey> mvo: ok. please let me know if there's anything i need to help with. :)
<mvo> thanks
<jbicha> anyone want to shepherd libzapojit through the new queue? it's needed to build the new gnome-documents
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know what "web proxy autodiscovery" is?
<seb128> jbicha, let me have a look
<cyphermox> yes, not supported ;)
<cyphermox> j/k
<seb128> cyphermox, ;-)
<cyphermox> it's a mechanism that people can use to figure out what the proxy to use is, depending on a web page, or maybe SRV records in DNS
<seb128> cyphermox, so that gvfs bug, the user had his proxy set on "auto" and g-c-c says that auto without an url uses "web proxy autodiscovery"
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> would need to look at the code to figure out how they implemented it
<seb128> cyphermox, I wonder if there is still a bug somewhere for that case
<cyphermox> it's possible
<cyphermox> or something we're not packaging/building ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, let's not bother about it, it's rather a corner case and we have higher priority bugs
 * cyphermox adds it to the possible-weekend-work list
<seb128> cyphermox, or maybe you can just ask Dan how it's supposed to work?
<seb128> just to know if you can get an easy reply on whether we lack a bit of infra there
<cyphermox> I'll just have a quick glance at g-c-c
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, not a blocker but you should open a bug asking for librest-deb to depends on its gir
<bcurtiswx> ok, im gonna attempt to make it to the subway for lunch and back, wish me luck :P
<seb128> jbicha, NEWed
<seb128> bcurtiswx, good luck! ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: I think it's expected behavior
<cyphermox> if there is no URL set, it's probably falling back to trying to use http://wpad/wpad.dat, which means "try to contact this machine name any way possible, and use that default file"
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, thanks
<cyphermox> with the implication that anyone on the network could respond "yes, use me as your proxy, let me learn about your credit cards"
<seb128> ;-)
 * mdeslaur raises eyebrow
<seb128> mdeslaur, free stuff you can buy on the internet! ;-)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: fun proxy settings that are slightly insecure by design :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, it's "auto" proxy for you ;-)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: what is doing this?
<mdeslaur> web browsers already do something like that...it just needs to be done in a sane way
<seb128> cyphermox, you scared mdeslaur :p
<cyphermox> libproxy
<cyphermox> the browsers do it just the same afaik, or maybe they disabled doing anything if there is no PAC URL
<cyphermox> WPAD is an actual feature though, despite it being insane ;)
<seb128> pitti, gnome-icon-theme's not-in-humanity.txt is basically a "install-those-in-the-default-set" right? i.e we can add stuff which are in humanity to the set?
<bcurtiswx> im alive :D
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you managed to not melt on the way to lunch, good ;-)
<bcurtiswx> did I feel like I wanted to melt, yes..
<bcurtiswx> ICYWW: http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=38.89744587262311&lon=-77.21054077148438&site=lwx&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text
<cyphermox> didrocks: still around?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yep
<cyphermox> I'm sure you're already aware of compiz-gnome trying to overwrite files that belong to libcompizconfig0?
<cyphermox> I just sucked at upgrading this computer I guess ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum nobody mentionned it in fact :)
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066269/
<didrocks> cyphermox: do you have the trace of the upgrade exactly?
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1019270
<didrocks> thanks
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1019270 in compiz "package compiz-gnome 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: a tentar sobre-escrever '/usr/share/gconf/schemas/compiz-ccp.schemas', que também está no pacote libcompizconfig0 0.9.7.0~bzr428-0ubuntu7" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> excellent!
<cyphermox> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1019248
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1019248 in compiz "package compiz-gnome 1:0.9.8+bzr3249-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gconf/schemas/compiz-ccp.schemas', which is also in package libcompizconfig0 0.9.7.0~bzr428-0ubuntu7" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> apt-get -f install fixes it, too
<mterry> didrocks, you're an archive admin, right?  Want to do me a favor?  I have ubuntu-release-upgrader in NEW (quantal-proposed).  I'd like it looked over and approved/promoted to main (it's just a split of code from update-manager) if you have the time.  Else I can bug someone else  :)
<didrocks> mterry: let me fix the compiz issue first, and then on that
<mterry> didrocks, no rush!
<bcurtiswx> will someone add a precise task for bug #1018784 for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018784 in empathy "[SRU Precise] update to 3.4.2.3" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018784
<didrocks> cyphermox: fixed, thanks!
<didrocks> funny, lintian complains about the testsuite flag in control
<didrocks> even if it's XS-
<didrocks> mterry: hum, you have some missing copyright
<didrocks> see DistUpgrade/sourceslist.py and DistUpgrade/NvidiaDetector/nvidiadetector.py:
<mterry> didrocks, oh crap, /me looks
<didrocks> also DistUpgrade/SimpleGtkbuilderApp.py:
<bcurtiswx> whats that people.canonical.com desktop package tracker again?
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<bcurtiswx> didrocks, ty :)
<didrocks> bcurtiswx: yw :)
<didrocks> mterry: man, this debian/rules is closed to insanity :)
<didrocks> ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt doesn't dep on python3-distupgrade?
<mterry> didrocks, yes  :)  It's cut-pasted from update-manager though, so update-manager got less complicated!
<didrocks> mterry: ahah, it's a way to see it :p
<didrocks> mterry: for qt (which seems to use python) not depending on python3-distupgrade, this is wanted?
<mterry> didrocks, -qt only has a shell script that calls another script in -core, plus some .ui files
<didrocks> ah ok, as I saw some python-qt dep, I was wondering
<mterry> didrocks, well, it provides the deps needed to use the qt stuff in python3-distupgrade
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, you were going to take care of syncing folks, right?
<didrocks> ok, ok
<mterry> python3-distupgrade has gtk and qt code in it, but leaves the deps for that in the parent packages
<didrocks> nice to see the test suite running :)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, or updating it if needed it
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, did it get updated in debian?
<didrocks> mterry: no, I mean, that -gtk dep on python3-distupgrade
<didrocks> mterry: not the -qt one
<didrocks> but -core dep on it
<didrocks> so there is some code of uneeded dep on -gtk :)
<didrocks> but that's ok anyway ;)
<didrocks> the transition looks good
<mterry> didrocks, ah, that's just because -gtk uses the python calls directly too
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, according to the website of packages, folks-0.6.9-1build1 -->	0.7.2.1
<didrocks> buildling
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i'll sync it
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, great, thanks :)
<didrocks> mterry: oh, lintian in fact confirms that it doesn't like the circular dep :)
<didrocks> W: ubuntu-release-upgrader source: intra-source-package-circular-dependency python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<didrocks> maybe worth avoiding it then?
<didrocks> also:
<didrocks> E: ubuntu-release-upgrader-core: python-script-but-no-python-dep usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<didrocks> E: ubuntu-release-upgrader-core: python-script-but-no-python-dep usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/do-partial-upgrade
<didrocks> you need some ${python:Depends} in it, maybe
<didrocks> that's coming for the previous package I bet, but better to fix them now :)
<mterry> didrocks, OK, I have fixed up the copyright stuff, let me see these
<cyphermox> Laney: hey
<cyphermox> Laney: am I supposed to be able to build ben on quantal for the transition tracker? there's a bunch of ocaml packages uninstallable
<didrocks> mterry: I'm rejecting the current package btw
<mterry> didrocks, QQ
<mterry> didrocks, OK, fixed those issues
<didrocks> waow, same url?
<didrocks> ah no
<didrocks> no bzr branch :)
 * didrocks got used to it ;)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, so what were we waiting for to get 3.5.3 in quantal ? was it folks?
<didrocks> mterry: the FHS seems fine other, please reupload
<didrocks> mterry: if you have a diff for me, that would be even nicer!
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, just folks
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, where did you see the folks update?
<bcurtiswx> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that isn't the debian version then
<kenvandine> latest in debian is still 0.6.9
<kenvandine> i'll update it myself
<bcurtiswx> Oh, I get that chart now
<bcurtiswx> I can update it too, i just didn't want to push a package ahead of debian
<bcurtiswx> thought it was a no-no
<kenvandine> do you have time ?
<mterry> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1066337/
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yup
<kenvandine> it'll probably be a soname bump and transition
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i just checked, 101F in the shade on my back deck!
<kenvandine> ridiculous!
<didrocks> mterry: hum
<didrocks> mterry: Copyright: 2005 Gustavo Noronha Silva <kov@debian.org> in DistUpgrade/distinfo.py
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, it's scary when we both use the same word at the same time like that.. please lets not do this again
<kenvandine> hehe
<mterry> didrocks, guh, missed that
<mterry> stupid copyright
<didrocks> mterry: in debian/tmp/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/distinfo.py
<didrocks> as well
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, same for me :/
<didrocks> mterry: imagine the merge of compiz copyright (the 8 sources in 1)
<mterry> didrocks, well that latter is just the built version
<mterry> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> was some great hours of fun!
<didrocks> ooops
<didrocks> yeah, noises in my licencecheck
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> seems only that one missing
<didrocks> and then, we're fine
<mterry> OK, will upload a version with that fixed too
<didrocks> ok, upload directly, I'm trusting you that you are doing the change :)
<mterry> didrocks, I still want to upload to -proposed so that I can move update-manager, update-notifier, and this one in lockstep
<mterry> didrocks, but once it gets built, I'll want a push from proposed to release
<Laney> cyphermox: in general, but I can't account for all packages all of the time :-)
<cyphermox> Laney: no; mostly just curious if you knew about it ;)
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ocaml.html
<Laney> maybe something there?
<cyphermox> well the two packages I ran into so far are there yes
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, I can do it, but we let that to the release team who check the queue regularly
<cyphermox> thanks
<didrocks> mterry: so, i'll accept both the source and then the binary in main proposed
<Laney> cyphermox: just a transition then, would be good if you could no-change rebuild/upload them
<didrocks> then, the release team will migrate both to release
<mterry> didrocks, k!
<cyphermox> Laney: yeah  was planning to fix it enough so that I can build the tracker locally
<Laney> maybe point +1 to the rest of the packages
<cyphermox> Laney: then I'd be curious how much work it would be to be able to track things in -proposed to each with completing transitions there, unless that's already taken into account
<didrocks> mterry: just tell me once it's in the queue
<mterry> didrocks, sure
<mterry> didrocks, this takes a while to build source of
<Laney> cyphermox: The new ben (which should be deployed RSN™) is in lp:ubuntu-transition-trackers
<didrocks> yeah, I noticed that
<cyphermox> weee
<Laney> don't spend much time beating on the old code
<cyphermox> Laney: I'd like to maybe do most of the e-d-s transition in proposed.
<Laney> s/trackers/tracker/
<Laney> sure, that's a good idea
<Laney> might be as simple as adding a new 'download' file
<Laney> not sure though; would be good to fin dout
<cyphermox> Laney: my new download file is written, but I think it's not going to work since the packages are listed based on arch
<cyphermox> though I guess I might be lucky and have a pacakge in -proposed override the version found in - and everything magically work :)
<Laney> I'm just not sure that partial suites is a use-case that the authors cared for
<cyphermox> right
<Laney> unless of course they were interested in transitions in experimental
<cyphermox> it's software, it can be fixed
<cyphermox> just maybe not by me
<Laney> you know, I'll just ask him :P
<mterry> didrocks, it's back in proposed
<Laney> cyphermox: So, it doesn't handle it, but you can probably cat the Packages/Sources files together and have that work
<Laney> skipping the 'download' step in ben itself
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> mterry: source accepted, I'll bin NEW it after some exercice :)
<mterry> "Can you split DistUpgrade out of update-manager," they said!  "It'll be easy," they said!
<mterry> (not your fault, just getting to this point was a lot more work than I expected.  :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> ok, really running out now, will bin NEW in ~40 minutes if published
<didrocks> won't connect back, /me waves a good evening and week-end!
 * kenvandine gives mterry a high five
<kenvandine> mterry, that certainly wasn't a small task :)
<mterry> kenvandine, thanks for the reviews you did.  Now I'm mostly clear for my +1-maint month
 * mterry goes and gets lunch
<kenvandine> enjoy!
<bcurtiswx> gj mterry
<bcurtiswx> i was just about to ping seb.. lol
<bcurtiswx> whoever maintains the versions page should know that the upstream links are all broken
<bcurtiswx> well most are wrong
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: robert_ancell has been doing a lot of work to the versions page
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, thanks I'll ping him next time i see him
<jbicha> unfortunately it takes a long time to regenerate the page which makes it a bit annoying to test fixes
<jbicha> (see the fine print at the bottom of the page)
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, dieing from heat exhaustion yet in SC ?
<jbicha> haha, my phone says it's 100 now, but predicted high is 108 today, 109 tomorrow and 106 on Sunday
<jbicha> the low today was 77 though which is not too bad
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, did you find the build failure for folks?
<kenvandine> Requested 'libebook-1.2 >= 3.5.3' but version of libebook is 3.4.3
<bcurtiswx> actually i was trying to figure out how to get pbuilder to save the build-dep installs for empathy/folks/temepathy* so it saves on build test time
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, so not yet
<kenvandine> and i noticed in the NEWS file
<kenvandine>  • evolution-data-server ≥ 3.5.4
<kenvandine> we aren't there yet :/
<kenvandine> cyphermox, so what's the story with eds 3.5.x?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, libfolks 0.7.x needs it, and empathy 3.5.3 needs libfolks 0.7.1
<cyphermox> kenvandine: in progress, but it will happen in -proposed first to try and not break everything
<popey> cjohnston, is it possible to disable the ubiquity feature which does the repacking of debs before installing?
<popey> drat, wrong cj*
<kenvandine> cyphermox, great
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you ping me when it starts to land?
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> you know, there are no 3.5.4 tarballs yet though
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i suspect there will be soon :)
<kenvandine> all i really need is folks 0.7.1 which needs 3.5.3
<cyphermox> sure
<kenvandine> but folks 0.7.2 is out already which needs 3.5.4
<cyphermox> libfolks is one of the things that needs to be rebuilt once I upload e-d-s anyway so we can ship that with -rpoposed as well
<cyphermox> ok
<kenvandine> cyphermox, that is what i was thinking
<kenvandine> i could update it in -proposed once enough of the build depends land there
<cyphermox> are you missing other things than libfolks?
<kenvandine> nope
<bcurtiswx> well todays record high was completely shattered
<bcurtiswx> was 101, we're at 102 (Before heat index)
<bcurtiswx> 109/110 with heat index
<bcurtiswx> i have to at least experience this first hand, brb
<bcurtiswx> yeah, wow, it's so much worse then lunch time.. i could barely breathe outside
<cyphermox> Laney: ben also doesn't build on quantal :)
<Laney> uh oh
<cyphermox> easy enough fix, if I did it right :)
<cyphermox> does this make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066539/
 * cyphermox knows less than nothing about ocaml
<Laney> I can't tell by just looking at that patch, but that could be reasonable
<Laney> which branch were you building?
<cyphermox> that's pretty much the question I was asking, sorry
<cyphermox> that was lp:ubuntu-transition-tracker
<cyphermox> afaict lp:~ubuntu-transition-trackers/+junk/transition-tracker has the same issue
<cyphermox> I built lp: then copied the files over to lp:~
<cyphermox> yeah, seems happy now.
<cyphermox> lp:~mathieu-tl/+junk/transition-tracker if you're interested
<Laney> cyphermox: style in ben seems to be to fully qualify
<Laney> so Pervasives.compare
<Laney> let's check if it's upstream already
<cyphermox> oops
<Laney> (that is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/trunk)
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-transition-trackers/ubuntu-transition-tracker/trunk/view/head:/lib/dependencies.ml#L34
<Laney> :-)
<cyphermox> ah, fun. I thought that was precisely lp:ubuntu-transition-tracker
<Laney> nah, there are some ubuntu customisations
<Laney> mainly branding
<cyphermox> ah I see
<Laney> they also introduced some new deps that we'd have to get IS to install …
<Laney> so I've been stalling on merging it up
<cyphermox> well, at least I got to get my page to get rendered, so I'll just use that to have a list to work with
<Laney> yep
<cyphermox> not going to be much help right now if doing things in proposed anyway
<Laney> well, if catting them together works then we should change the deployed instance to do that
<Laney> we'll be wanting that anyway
<cyphermox> yeah, I think it works, but I won't know until e-d-s + one of it's reverse-build-depends are in -proposed
<Laney> you could | .package ~ /somepackaginproposed/ in the is_affected line and see if you see the proposed version
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> micahg: re thunderbird, that was the plan, I'm just getting ready to start thinking about using -proposed now; getting everything set up before I do an upload and regret it ;)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: ^^ any plans for a thunderbird upload soon?
<rhys> question. Anyone have a problem where ubuntu-one moves a file to the trash and doesn't update it? For me I have this fun problem where Ubuntu one will just "eat" some files and i have to restore from backup.
<jbicha> rhys: you should probably ask the Ubuntu One team: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/
<dobey> rhys: files deleted on the server get moved to the trash; and #ubuntuone is the channel for ubuntu one
<rhys> Thank you, I was looking for that
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-24
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> bonjour
<didrocks> bonjour mlankhorst, ça va?
<mlankhorst> no!
<didrocks> oh, why?
<mlankhorst> I did my amount of french for the week
<didrocks> roh, you can't never do enough french in a week :)
<mlankhorst> -> can ever
<didrocks> yeah, I need to do more english I guess :)
<bratsche> I should try to learn French again.
<bratsche> I bought a viola bow by a maker in Paris, and when I was first contacting him to try to buy a bow I learned enough French to write to him.  It must have been terrible though, because he responded in English. :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> and then, you responded again in French because his English was terrible too… :)
<bratsche> haha
<bratsche> My friend Jenny moved to Austria and then to Germany, and when she was trying to learn German nobody would talk to her in German.  She would speak German, everyone would respond in English.  She would respond then in German, they in English.. back and forth.  Finally they would give up and speak to her in German.
<bratsche> But she said it was very difficult because basically every conversation with every person went this way, and it made it hard to learn German.
<didrocks> well, at least, you have more luck in France, German people are too good speaking English, so they can answer in that language :) In France, fewer people speak English, so they will let you try to speak French at least and answer into that language because… hell… you are in France, you have to speak French :p
<bratsche> I would like to go visit Paris sometime and visit my bow maker.
<bratsche> And there is a famous instrument maker whose shop is on the same street.
<didrocks> heh :) (well, I have another view of Paris having lived there, but I think it's a great city for visiting)
<bratsche> Étienne Vatelot is the instrument maker I'd like to visit.  He's a very famous modern maker.
<didrocks> oh, it rings me a bell, he's building violin IIRC…
<bratsche> Yes, and viola.
<didrocks> it can be a fun visit :)
<bratsche> Stéphane Thomachot is the bow maker.  He's very famous as a modern bow maker.
<didrocks> my bow reference is limited to Doctor Who TBH :)
<bratsche> :)
<tvoss> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> hey tvoss
<bratsche> Okay, I'm off to bed.  Have a good night!
<didrocks> bratsche: have a good night! ttyl :)
<tvoss> didrocks, good morning and happy new week :) is sil2100 taking care of google-mock in the archive?
<didrocks> tvoss: well, nobody is taking care of it, there is no maintainership attribution, remember? :)
<didrocks> tvoss: need to have anything sponsored?
<tvoss> didrocks, yup, https://code.google.com/p/googlemock/issues/detail?id=79
<tvoss> didrocks, or better: the patch for it :)
<didrocks> https://codereview.appspot.com/5267041/ it seems
<didrocks> tvoss: however, google mock FTBFS
<didrocks> tvoss: in saucy right now
<tvoss> didrocks, oh
<didrocks> classic new gcc I guess (pthread issue)
<didrocks> tvoss: I'll fix both in a few
<tvoss> didrocks, ack, and thx
<didrocks> yw :)
<tvoss> didrocks, once that is in I can remove mir's local gmock version
<didrocks> tvoss: ah great! :)
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> didrocks, salut! Coincé tout le w.e. avec un enfant atteint de varicelle mais à part ça, ça va pas trop mal et toi?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va plutôt bien. Par contre, bataille avec pthread depuis ce matin…
<didrocks> jibel: you didn't answer on the topic for perf testing, was it on purpose?
<didrocks> (as I asked you some inputs there)
<czajkowski> aloha
<jibel> didrocks, not yet, will do this morning
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> hey czajkowski, back in Europe? :)
<czajkowski> yup and still awake at this hour ;)
<czajkowski> back to the land of propper tea!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<sil2100> seb128: morning!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, happy monday!
<sil2100> seb128: do you remember the libdbusmenu armhf failure on Friday we had? Do you know if Ted was able to figure out what was going on?
<seb128> sil2100, I don't know...
<seb128> sil2100, is it still failing the exact same test?
<robru> didrocks, ping (and good morning)
<didrocks> hey robru! good morning :)
<didrocks> salut seb128, sil2100!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<robru> didrocks, need to ask you about SRUs if you get a sec
<sil2100> didrocks: morning!
<sil2100> seb128: yes...
<robru> didrocks, so remember all that bootstrapping trouble we had with unity-webapps-dev? well webapps team asked me to SRU a handful of webapps. So... how do I go about bootstrapping these SRUs? How do I SRU a brand new package into raring?
<didrocks> robru: we don't SRU new packages
<didrocks> robru: as we don't do packaging changes in SRU for infrastucture
<didrocks> (only if the packaging change fix a bug)
<didrocks> robru: so I'm afraid that you will have to push manually the SRU, as we can't use your awesome work there :)
<robru> didrocks, so then I guess I have to hand pick patches for backporting? There's no way to just dump the saucy webapps stack into raring, is there?
<didrocks> (see why I was pushing last cycle to get that under dailies? we would have use that already ;))
<didrocks> robru: yeah, unfortunately, no way for that…
<robru> bah. it's all so clear to me now...
<didrocks> robru: is it fixing important bugs?
<robru> didrocks, yes, there are at least 5 or 6 webapps that are actually outright broken (because the sites in question changed and the userscript is no longer compatible). so it's very important to get those fixes out. in fact I'm very behind on this and ashamed at how badly I've let this slip)
<robru> didrocks, but I was hoping I could just basically upload the whole saucy stack as-is into raring and not have to fuss too much about it.
<didrocks> robru: ok, makes sense to fix those 5/6.
<didrocks> robru: yeah, that's what we are doing for unity (there are maintaince branch, but it's building daily, automatically, and so on…)
<Laney> morning!
<robru> didrocks, ok, thanks. I'm going to sleep now, and when I wake up I will spend all day picking patches by hand. bah.
<robru> didrocks, g'night
<didrocks> robru: good luck! and good night :)
<didrocks> sil2100: there was an issue on the armhf builders tonight, I relaunched the settings stack and now publish it, you can deal with the rest? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: could you approve? ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libsignon-glib/fix_linking_again/+merge/171027
<sil2100> didrocks: aye aye!
<czajkowski> If I buy a brand newlaptop to wipe and install Ubuntu on it, will I run into any issues with secure boot?
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting, -lpthread? isn't -pthread with our linker?
<sil2100> didrocks: it did not work ;) He didn't recognize that!
<didrocks> sil2100: as long as our builders seems to be happy, I'm fine anyway :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, this is all mystery and shadows :p
<Laney> hmm
<seb128> czajkowski, better ask #ubuntu-devel about secure boot, but 12.04.2 and > 13.04 should just work with it
<seb128> Laney, good morning
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> new gnome-session broke my xmonad session!
<Laney> hey
<seb128> haha
<Laney> because of: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=691663
<ubot2> Gnome bug 691663 in gnome-session "session: Remove RequiredProviders support" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> good weekends?
<seb128> yes, the weather is a bit colder that you would like for a start of summer but we didn't get too much rain at least
<czajkowski> seb128: thanks
<czajkowski> seb128: want to get a X1 Carbon and just wipe it so just checking before it's bought
<seb128> the music festivals they do for the start of the summer got lucky, they could play and there was quite some people who came
<seb128> so that was nice ;-)
<Laney> sounds cool
<Laney> wtf, there's an ice cream van going around
<seb128> and you? good w.e?
<Laney> at 09:12?!?!?!
<seb128> lol
<Laney> was nice, went to visit the parents and got well fed :-)
<seb128> haha
 * pitti waves to seb128, didrocks, Laney, and czajkowski -- good morning!
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, tu as passé un bon week-end? :)
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va bien ?
<pitti> didrocks: oui, c'était calme
<pitti> we had a really nice BBQ with 9 people on Saturday, it was quite sunny then
<pitti> FTR, French people invent French words for just about everything else, why not "fin de semaine"? :-)
<pitti> or is "week-end" slang for younger people?
<didrocks> pitti: no, it's widespread for years
<czajkowski> pitti: ello :)
<didrocks> pitti: "fin de semaine" would be more associated to Thursday/Friday I guess :)
<pitti> didrocks: btw, I'm adding test cases to autopilot-gtk; I currently call them through dbus-launch/xvfb-run in debian/rules, is that the right way to do that?
<pitti> didrocks: or do the autolanding tests already run in an X session?
<Laney> jbicha: So, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5794843/ seems to fix it for xmonad. Is that the right thing to do? (or anyone else)
<pitti> (I need dbus-luanch/xvfb so that it builds in sbuild)
<didrocks> pitti: well, depends if you want to run them at build time or when you want to run them during integration tests
<didrocks> pitti: you can even do both, one with this mock/subsession, one for integration tests :)
<Laney> jbicha: (probably ought to check nothing else is using that feature)
<pitti> didrocks: so autolanding tests just call something like "autopilot discover"?
<didrocks> pitti: well, that doesn't exist AFAIK, so we list the packages to install (the -autopilot packages) and then, list the autopilot test suites we want to run in a configuration file
<didrocks> for each stack
<didrocks> if you add them, please ping us and we'll add it
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> I didrocks I added cmake integration, i. e. "make test" or "ctest" just works (it calls GTK_PATH=lib python -m testtools.run discover ...)
<didrocks> pitti: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/qa.cfg#L8
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> pitti: we only support autopilot for integration tests (running in a real installation) for now as PS wanted to standardize around that
<pitti> they don't work very well in xvfb, so maybe I revert that again and instead ask you to add them to above config
<didrocks> pitti: that's fine, just 2 lines to add :)
<pitti> not that I'd be able to decipher how that runs the tests
<didrocks> pitti: in a nutshell, they need to be shipped in a separate binary package from the same source and can be run by autopilot for now
<didrocks> sil2100: libsignon merged!
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that needs to be done for each and every package?
<pitti> like, every indicator, autopilot-gtk-tests, and so on?
<didrocks> pitti: every one shipping some integration tests, right
<didrocks> pitti: not that for all the unity stack, all integration tests are shipped by only the unity source package
<didrocks> even if it exercises scopes, libunity…
<didrocks> (this is how upstream wanted to ship them)
<pitti> didrocks: so would you recommend that I create an entirely new autopilot-gtk-tests binary package just to ship the three test files, or continue to go with just "make test"?
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> pitti: the new binary package is cheap, the more complicated part would be I guess to turn them into autopilot tests
<pitti> didrocks: they are autopilot tests, I just don't use the autopilot discovery but the unittest discovery as the former is a bit broken
<didrocks> pitti: ah, so it's easy, just ship those autopilot files like for http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/unity-autopilot/filelist, and I'll add them to the daily release configuration
<didrocks> no need for wrapper or whatever, I'll add the name of the top test to run
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I can just put the files into the "autopilot-gtk" package?
<pitti> didrocks: and with above configuration, the tests will run in merge proposals?
<didrocks> pitti: no, the upstream merger AFAIK doesn't run them by default, but it's a question for mmrazik I guess
<didrocks> pitti: I'm only handling the "land to distro" part (from trunk)
<Laney> Sweetshark: Hey, are you aware that autopkgtests started being considered for proposed->release migration? Seems libreoffice's hasn't been succeeding (due to lack of space on the test machines?) - anything that can be fixed?
<pitti> didrocks: ah, thanks; I'm currently more interested in the upstream test side
<didrocks> pitti: you can ship them to autopilot-gtk if you want, as end user of it won't really care to have those extra files I guess :)
<pitti> right
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html shows (modulo the bug that it shows up as 'RUNNING' when it's not) that it impacts quite a lot of important packages
<Laney> s/important/low level/?
<seb128> Laney, is that what blocked gcc-4.8 in proposed?
<Laney> Well, the RUNNING bug does that anyway
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> but if that weren't there it would be blocked by LO's testsuite failing, AFAIK
<Laney> glib too
<seb128> that sucks
<seb128> autopkgtest for pango1.0 1.32.5-5ubuntu1: RUNNING
<seb128> autopkgtest for ubiquity 2.15.7: RUNNING
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> those ones pass
<seb128> it means anything failing test can block the world?
<Laney> that's the intention
<seb128> where do you see that they pass?
<Laney> there wasn't really an incentive to have your autopkgtests passing up until now
<Laney> but they'll have to be fixed
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/
<seb128> it's putting the insensitive on the wrong person :p
<Laney> how's that?
<seb128> ubiquity having buggy test might block glib
 * xnox thought whenever britney asks for results it's set to "running" even if it is about to run.
<seb128> it puts the insensitive on the glib maintainers to fix ubiquity
<seb128> where it should be the ubiquity guys that should fix it :p
<xnox> seb128: and not having a working installer will screw everyone ;-)
<Laney> I suppose you look at the test and see if it was your upload that broke it or not
<Laney> then come to an accommodation with whoever
<seb128> xnox, well, broken test != broken program
<Laney> xnox: it's been RUNNING all weekend; see #-release chatter saturday morning
<Laney> it's a bug
<xnox> Laney: since we are triggering tests of rdeps, how do you know if 2.15.7 passed initially, or the repeated rdep triggered run passed?
<xnox> Laney: ah, i see.
<Laney> The bootstrapping problem is that so many tests just sit there failing currently which is what's happening with libreoffice
<Laney> so we need initial effort to fix them to make the system work
<seb128> Laney, does it mean we will have saucy mostly stalling until we fix those?
<Laney> we can force stuff meanwhile
<seb128> that would be good
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> why do I keep getting prompted about calendar auth dialogs
<Sweetshark> Laney: LibreOffice autopkgtests cant run because the images of are too small. It needs a 12GB image IIRC. Up until now, they were not critical as we where running them during the build, but we disabled them there (again for discspace *sigh*), we should have the autopkgtest resized indeed.
<Laney> Maybe make them succeed as a kind of no-op in that situation?
<seb128> pitti, hey, it seems that you synced the new gucharmap ... it's depwaiting on unicode-data which is in universe, do you plan to file a MIR for that?
<pitti> seb128: oh thanks, I didn't notice; it's not even on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<pitti> seb128: yes, I'll file a MIR
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, it's on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html ... well the package is listed outdated there
<seb128> which lead me to check why
<seb128> weird that it's not on component-mismatches though
<Laney> it is on V
<Laney> err, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.txt
<seb128> bah
<seb128> too many pages
<seb128> we need a whiteboard :/
<Laney> Don't think that one emails though, for some reason
<czajkowski> seb128: whiteboards are amazing!
<czajkowski> seb128: just ordered two of them! was tempted to buy whiteboard paint  :)
<seb128> czajkowski, haha
<pitti> seb128: bug 1194070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194070 in unicode-data (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unicode-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194070
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<czajkowski> seb128: all I dis last week was lock myself into rooms and write on walls. very handy
<sil2100> seb128: do you know who would be the best person to poke about a failing armhf unit test for gnome-control-center-signon ?
<seb128> sil2100, kenvandine
<sil2100> Ah, so only him! Too bad ;)
<sil2100> seb128: thanks
<seb128> sil2100, do you have a link to the error?
<seb128> sil2100, you can try pinging mardy as well
<sil2100> seb128: yes, but it doesn't say much because of "See ./test-suite.log"
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4741417
<seb128> sil2100, let me have a try on a porter box
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<mlankhorst> seb128: afaict x1.14 is ready at this point for the transition, even fglrx works now (for as much as fglrx ever could be considered working)
<seb128> mlankhorst, do you have the patched unity in the same ppa?
<mlankhorst> yeah, still needs to build for amd64
<seb128> mlankhorst, can you make a call for testing on ubuntu-devel@ with instructions to enable the ppa etc, once everything is built?
<mlankhorst> already working on it
<seb128> mlankhorst, great, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5795142/
<seb128> sil2100, that's what the tests hit on the builder
<seb128> seems to be a armhf being slow/timeout
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! I'll try unblocking that by increasing the timeout value and ask ken to fix it once he's up
<sil2100> seb128: what about "Error sending message: Operation not permitted" ? Doesn't look as a timeout issue
<seb128> sil2100, I think it's a side effect of the previous timeout, yes
<seb128> sil2100, try with an increased timeout
<tseliot> didrocks: hi, can you review and approve my fglrx-pxpress package in saucy (in NEW) please?
<tseliot> it's very small and simple
<didrocks> tseliot: not right now, can be delayed for some time :)
<didrocks> tseliot: hem, last time you told that, there were a bunch of fixes :p
<tseliot> didrocks: well, the package is based on the one you approved, so it shouldn't really be a big deal
<didrocks> tseliot: I'll review it in a couple of hours, want to finish a complex packaging review first
<tseliot> didrocks: sure, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<jbicha> dobey: you maintain USC these days right? could you look at bug 1163886? esp. comment 29
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with the GNOME3 PPA on 13.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<jbicha> Laney: yes that looks fine for xmonad
<seb128> jbicha, hey, do you have a vcs for the webkit work? I think we could push to the desktop team ppa and I can upload to a ppa with arm support
<jbicha> I ran an apt-file search; Cinnamon is not affected, cairo-dock was already fixed, which only leaves xmonad
<jbicha> seb128: can I re-use https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/webkit/ubuntu ?
<seb128> jbicha, sure
<seb128> jbicha, btw were you going to look at the accountsservice update (I was going to have a look)
<jbicha> seb128: no, I think accountsservice is over my head
<seb128> ok, I'm going to do that one then
<jbicha> building webkit took a ridiculous number of retries on amd64 this last time (maybe 20!)
<jbicha> I see that there's ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH_BITS),32) LDFLAGS += -Wl,--no-keep-memory
<seb128> what error did you hit?
<jbicha> which we had modified to ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH_BITS),32) LDFLAGS += -Wl,--no-keep-memory -Wl,--reduce-memory-overheads
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/1.7.90-0ubuntu1
<jbicha> I didn't have a problem really with i386 so maybe we should use --no-keep-memory for all arches?
<seb128> I think the option makes the build slower
<seb128> we had to add it because we were hitting the 32bit address space limit
<seb128> there is no reason to slow down the build on amd64 afaik
<seb128> 64bit don't hit that limitation
<jbicha> uh I don't think I kept a build log, but it looked like it kept timing out
<seb128> ok, let's see what it makes in the desktop team ppa
<seb128> I guess we don't need a source build there
<seb128> can you just ppa copy the binaries if they are ready for there?
<seb128> I will do a source upload to another ppa which includes armhf to test that arch
<jbicha> yes, I can do that now
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> hey seb
<desrt> oh wait.  if forgot how this irc stuff works
<desrt> seb128: hey!
<jbicha> I pushed my webkit packaging to that branch, I dropped the Disable jit on armhf too since I wasn't sure whether we still needed that
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> desrt, how are you?
<seb128> jbicha, ok, thanks
<desrt> seb128: good :)
<desrt> seb128: i did a new round of the extensions patch for accountsservice after failing to notice that stef reviewed it ages ago
<desrt> after being poked by pete, who needs it ASAP
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> it depends on a somewhat large patchset in glib that also landed over the weekend
<desrt> so i'm wondering if we can somehow get the new glib packaged, plus a vendor-patched accountsservice for now, pending further reviews
<desrt> (the last set of reviews were all clean-up type stuff... no proposed functionality changes...)
<seb128> desrt, newer that 2.37.2 ?
<desrt> seb128: it landed over the weekend...
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, ^ can you backport those glib commit for desrt?
<desrt> i could probably do a release if it would help
<desrt> it's monday, after all :p
<seb128> desrt, I can do the accountsservice side (I was going to update to the current version today)
<didrocks> desrt: but but, friday releases are the best! :)
<attente> dpm, hey
<attente> is there a way we can let people know that the new keyboard indicator is available for testing in a ppa?
<desrt> seb128: i'm going to hold off on the glib release today
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> seb128: ebassi just landed the private-registration-API rework that he was doing (facilitated by the recent changes to how private works internally)
<seb128> desrt, seems safer to backport your change then (if they are not mixed with other things)
<dpm> attente, there are different ways, depending on what you want to achieve: an announcement on the ubuntu-devel mailing list, on the Fridge, on social media? What are you after? Do you want folks to test it for different keyboard layouts? Desktop of phone?
<desrt> actually, hold on
<desrt> blah
<desrt> seb128: i think it's probably safe since it's mostly just API additions, in fact
<desrt> seb128: i'm going to do some local testing
<desrt> the only thing that concerns me is that some classes in GIO are already using this new API
<desrt> but i honestly think i'm just being paranoid
<seb128> desrt, ok
<desrt> (due to all of the crashes that happened last time we had private-related changes)
<seb128> desrt, btw just as fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1194123
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1194123 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[gcc-linaro wrong-code regression] gcc 4.8.1-2ubuntu1 to 4.8.1-3ubuntu1 breaks gtk on armhf" [High,New]
<desrt> neat!
<jbicha> attente: have you tested whether ibus works with indicator-keyboard? I couldn't figure out how to get it to work with ibus-pinyin
<desrt> so suspected compiler bug, or confirmed compiler bug?
<desrt> or 'gcc changed the rules for atomics again, and now we fall on the wrong side of the line' bug?
<seb128> desrt, suspected, could be gtk doing something stupid that was working by luck before
<attente> jbicha, ibus should work with ibus-pinyin, but that reminds me that i should upload other engines to the ppa as well
<seb128> desrt, I just know that this upgrade breaks it and that -O0 workaround it
<attente> dpm, this is just for the desktop
<desrt> seb128: most curious!
<seb128> desrt, I'm trying more builds are the porter box to find what option in -O1 breaks it
<seb128> desrt, the css used is a gresources, but extracting it with the command line gives a non corrupted resources
<attente> dpm, probably something on the devel mailing list would be appropriate
<jbicha> attente: uh could you give me instructions? I added Chinese in text entry settings but nothing happens when I switch to Chinese
<seb128> desrt, my first guess was that something broke the resources stuff
<desrt> i doubt that resources would have any problems
<desrt> i have more suspicions about atomics or something along those lines
<seb128> could be...
 * desrt kicks off some jhbuildage for testing purposes
<attente> jbicha, what version of ibus-pinyin do you have?
<dpm> attente, if you send something to ubuntu-devel, make sure to copy ubuntu-translators, as there are lots of folks there that use the indicator and can probably help with the testing
<jbicha> attente: 1.4.0-2ubuntu1ppa1 from your ppa and ibus-pinyin-db-android too
<seb128> desrt, I tried to reduce the amonth of rebuild needed, but I can only test with a "make clean; make" in gtk/ atm, touching some random .c is not enough ... not sure how to find what object is problematic
<attente> jbicha, is ibus-daemon running?
<jbicha> attente: no, how should I start it?
<attente> jbicha, the issue might've been that if ibus 1.5 was running with the older ibus-pinyin engine, that would cause a crash with ibus
<attente> i think you just need to restart the session
<attente> (or yes, start ibus-daemon again)
<jbicha> well I've logged out several times since then...
<attente> hrm. do you have other ibus engines enabled?
<didrocks> tseliot:                 mv $xorg_conf $xorg_conf.$now
<didrocks> tseliot: now=$(date +"%m%d%Y")
<jbicha> ok, starting ibus-daemon manually worked and now I get Chinese (Pinyin) and Chinese (Bopomofo) where before I only had Chinese
<tseliot> didrocks: yes?
<didrocks> tseliot: if I reinstall the package the same day (or reconfigure it), I'll get into trouble with the mv failing, isn't it?
<didrocks> same in postrm
<didrocks> mv $xorg_conf $xorg_conf.$now
<didrocks> if I remove it the same day, things will go badly :)
<didrocks> (I would just rm the config in that case btw)
<tseliot> didrocks: in the postrm?
<didrocks> postinst as well, if you configure twice the package the same day, you will have the script failing
<tseliot> didrocks: and I can use "mv -f"
<didrocks> tseliot: yeah, that would work as well
<attente> jbicha, just speculating, but maybe the bopomofo engine is causing it to crash since it was built against ibus 1.4
<tseliot> didrocks: ok, please reject it and let me reupload
<didrocks> tseliot: empty debian/docs btw :)
<didrocks> tseliot: otherwise, everything looks good :)
<didrocks> tseliot: rejected
<jbicha> attente: the cool part is that after logging out and logging back, indicator-keyboard won't start (I guess because ibus-daemon isn't running and it's needed)
<attente> jbicha, :(
<attente> jbicha, can you run /usr/lib/indicator-keyboard/indicator-keyboard-service --force manually?
<tseliot> didrocks: ok, reuploaded and here's the diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5795532/
<didrocks> tseliot: good for me, thanks! universe or main?
<tseliot> didrocks: universe should be fine for now, thanks
<jbicha> (indicator-keyboard-service:11152): IBUS-CRITICAL **: ibus_bus_call_sync: assertion 'ibus_bus_is_connected (bus)' failed Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jbicha> (if ibus-daemon isn't running)
<didrocks> tseliot: NEWed then :)
<tseliot> didrocks: thanks a lot!
<didrocks> yw!
<Laney> desrt: so, doing a release?
<desrt> hah
<desrt> already seeing troubles
<desrt> the private changes add emission of a new your_widget_name_get_private() function as part of G_DEFINE_TYPE
<desrt> which is handy
<desrt> problem is, a lot of people already wrote their own _get_private() functions
<desrt> so now you get the same function twice and the build breaks
<Laney> har de har
<jbicha> attente: I reported bug 1194138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194138 in Indicator keyboard "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194138
<Laney> jbicha: xmonad> ok, I'll fix that - can you check for other instances?
<Laney> also, would that work for < 3.8 or do I need to add a versioned dependency?
<jbicha> Laney: yes I ran apt-file search, Cinnamon was fine and cairo-dock was already fixed
<jbicha> you shouldn't need that since RequiredComponents has been around for a while
<attente> jbicha, thanks
<desrt> Laney: it's clear that i'm not doing a release with the private changes in it
<desrt> trying not to figure out how to work around that
<jbicha> seb128: we need to ask for more disk space in the desktop ppa; webkit is huge
<seb128> because of the -dbg?
<jbicha> I wonder what's wrong here?
<jbicha> libwebkit2gtk-3.0-25-dbg_2.0.3-1ubuntu1~build1_amd64.deb (1.2 GiB)
<jbicha> libwebkit2gtk-3.0-25-dbg_2.0.3-1ubuntu1~build1_i386.deb (2.0 MiB)
<dobey> jbicha: looking at the code, the claims that commenting out that one line fixes it make no sense to me.
<sil2100> jibel: hi!
<sil2100> jibel: related to my merge request - I checked the usermod call, and if the user is a member of the group already, usermod does not fail but just succeeds with 0
<sil2100> jibel: should I still do that check for membership?
<desrt> Laney: how much later are you around? :)
<Laney> desrt: maybe 2 hours
<Laney> well, 2:10
<Laney> ish
<desrt> k
<desrt> i might have a tarball by then
<Laney> packaging a glib release takes a while though ...
<desrt> but otherwise we can just do this tomorrow
<desrt> seb128: are you okay holding off on the accountsservice upload?
<seb128> desrt, I was going to update to the current upstream version, we can add the patches later in the week
<desrt> k
<desrt> sorry for the noise :/.
<seb128> no worry
<Laney> btw, what creates the XDG runtime dir? logind?
<sil2100> kenvandine, seb128: eh, sadly bumping the timeout did not help
<seb128> Laney, libpam-systemd I think
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> sil2100, seb128 is trying again
<sil2100> I guess something bigger is wrong, since 2x the timeout value is daaamn
<Laney> seb128: ah yeah, I guess that
<Laney> how does the env var get set? I was seeing it set in schroot but the directory wasn't created
<jibel> sil2100, you should at least verify that group autopilot and user ubuntu exist IMO
<Laney> context is running the glib installed tests
<seb128> Laney, I though it was through pam as well, but I guess pam is not used in that shcroot context
<seb128> Laney, or does it get the env from your user?
<Laney> it could be passed through
<Laney> no, seems not
<seb128> Laney, http://codesearch.debian.net/search?prev=&q=XDG_RUNTIME_DIR&skip=0 suggests that logind shoul create the dir
<seb128> Laney, is logind running in that context?
<seb128> systemd_44-11/src/login/logind-user.c:317
<seb128>         log_debug("New user %s logged in.", u->name);
<seb128>         /* Make XDG_RUNTIME_DIR */
<seb128>         r = user_mkdir_runtime_path(u);
<Laney> no
<seb128> Laney, the glib tests do
<seb128>  * Copyright (C) 2010 Red Hat, Inc.
<seb128>  *
<seb128>  * This work is provided "as is"; redistribution and modification
<seb128>  * in whole or in part, in any medium, physical or electronic is
<seb128>  * permitted without restriction.
<seb128>  *
<seb128>  * This work is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
<seb128>  * but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
<seb128>  * MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<seb128>  *
<Laney> uh oh
<seb128>  * In no event shall the authors or contributors be liable for any
<seb128>  * direct, indirect, incidental, special, exemplary, or consequential
<seb128>  * damages (including, but not limited to, procurement of substitute
<seb128>  * goods or services; loss of use, data, or profits; or business
<seb128>  * interruption) however caused and on any theory of liability, whether
<seb128>  * in contract, strict liability, or tort (including negligence or
<seb128>  * otherwise) arising in any way out of the use of this software, even
<seb128>  * if advised of the possibility of such damage.
<sil2100> Oh no, license spam!
<seb128>  *
<seb128>  * Author: Matthias Clasen
<seb128>  */
<seb128> #define GLIB_DISABLE_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS
<seb128> #include "glib.h"
<sil2100> o_O
<seb128> did the spamming stop?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> (sorry about that, firefox decided to copy the file rather than the line I wanted)
<seb128> Laney, I wanted to say
<seb128> glib's test seem to do
<seb128>   xdg = g_strdup (g_getenv ("XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"));
<seb128>   if (!xdg)
<seb128>     xdg = g_strdup (g_get_user_cache_dir ());
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> so it should check if the directory exists maybe
<seb128> Laney, is the env variable actually set for you?
<Laney> it is, that's the problem
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I wonder what sets it
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: seems like ubuntu-geoip is not on the autolanding list, do you know why?
<didrocks> seb128: IIRC cyphermox told at the time it wasn't ready yet
<seb128> ok, I will check with him tomorrow (I guess he's off today since that's an holiday in Quebec)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> kenvandine, sil2100: g-c-c-signon built fine on the porter box with the increased timeout...
<attente> sil2100, are you able to run unity-gtk-module tests?
<sil2100> seb128: hm, let me re-run that
<sil2100> attente: let me check - you mean on jenkins?
<attente> sil2100, even just locally
<attente> i'm running into issues, not really related to autopilot, but related to at-spi
<attente> "WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus..."
<sil2100> attente: let me check, one moment
<sil2100> jibel: I just found a moment to input those fixes - what do you think now?
<desrt> Laney: glib seems fine now, so i did a release
<Laney> desrt: great, will look at it tomorrow morning then
<sil2100> attente: which tests are failing for you?
<Laney> merci
<desrt> thanks
<sil2100> And what package versions are you using?
<attente> sil2100, they all fail since they can't connect to the accessibility bus for some reason
<attente> sil2100, seems to be completely unrelated to autopilot, but not sure why it's happening
<sil2100> attente: since here they're running fine
<sil2100> attente: although I'm not using daily-build PPA, just the latest saucy bits
<attente> sil2100, i had tried it without any ppas installed, but same problem unfortunately :(
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> attente: could you paste me the whole error message here?
<attente> sil2100, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5795926/
<attente> sil2100, don't worry about it too much, i'
<attente> i'll try to figure out what's going on on my end
<sil2100> hm, looks like something new, didn't see that before
<attente> sil2100, no worries, i was just wondering if it was working for you :)
<sil2100> Laney: ping!
<Laney> hi
<sil2100> Laney: hello! I need some upstart advice
<sil2100> Laney: I need an upstart job to start 'after' another job - should I use start on stopped blabla ?
<Laney> what do you mean by after?
<sil2100> I want to make sure that the other job is finished before I run my job
<Laney> finished means?
<sil2100> Because it's a setup job that sets up and exits
<Laney> sil2100: is it an upstart 'task'?
<sil2100> Laney: I'm not really into upstart vocabulary, but it's a something that's just being ran and not running in the background
<Laney> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#task
<sil2100> I think stopped is the right thing, jibel nodded to that ;)
<Laney> Look at the two queue-worker examples there
<Laney> The second one might achieve what you want?
<olli> seb128, I am upgrading X, jfyi
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> olli, ok, let us know how it goes ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, i wonder if those failures on armhf is really because it's building on qemu instead of real hardware
<kenvandine> we've had that happen before, maybe the stderr being sent to that logfile is keeping us from seeing the real crash
<kenvandine> signond seems to trigger those sorts of problems sometimes
<kenvandine> seb128, do you know if the armhf builders on the daily-build PPA are virtual or panda?
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't know...
<kenvandine> seb128, it's driving me insane!
<kenvandine> i'll try building in pbuilder for armhf
<seb128> kenvandine, can't you just dh_override_auto_test:
<seb128>     dh_auto_test
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128>     cat *.log
<seb128> ?
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i didn't even think of that :)
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> i've been cursing automake for an hour :)
<seb128> hehe
<kenvandine> apparently setting VERBOSE makes it send it to stdout after the build
<kenvandine> but i am not seeing that locally
<kenvandine> let me see if i can reproduce this failure in pbuilder
<kenvandine> i can't reproduce it on real hardware
<seb128> yeah, the only issue I got on porter-armhf.canonical.com is the timeout one
<Laney> kenvandine: seb128: daily-build is non-virtual
<Laney> It's the one that gets copied into distro isn't it?
<Laney> Anyway, if it has ppc it's non-virt
<seb128> Laney, right; well is there any virtual armhf?
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine mentioned qemu builders
<seb128> but non-virt don't have armhf at all
<seb128> so I was unsure what builders use qemu :p
<Laney> There is virtualised qemu armhf as a separate category
<seb128> where are those available/used?
<Laney> You can ask for it to be enabled for your PPAs
<Laney> https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> but yeah, it's quite flaky
<seb128> ok, so yeah, daily-build is real panda
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<kenvandine> damn...
<Laney> you can see that if you look at the build page
<kenvandine> i can't reproduce this on my own hardware :/
<seb128> kenvandine, neither could I on the datacenter porter box
<kenvandine> and it builds for seb128 on the porter box
<kenvandine> so wtf!
<Laney> g-c-c-signon?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> i'll try it on mr. panda here
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143264352/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.gnome-control-center-signon_0.1.7~daily13.06.24-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> that's the build log on the ppa for daily builds
<Laney> yes, that's not an entirely useful output
<seb128> no...
<Laney> what's the test runner?
<seb128> kenvandine, will you do the override to display the log file?
<Laney> we should be doing builds in verbose mode or whatever ...
<Laney> it also does a quiet build
<seb128> Laney, kenvandine, others: btw, new webkitgtk in the desktop team ppa, please install and complain it if it breaks anything, if nobody complains it will go to saucy ;-)
<Laney> oh cool, will do tomorrow
<Laney> did you try it on armhf? https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=webkitgtk&suite=experimental
<kenvandine> Laney, i am trying to disable quiet, didn't seem to work in my local build
<kenvandine> Laney, do you have ideas how to do that?
<seb128> Laney, yes, I did a ppa copy to a Canonical ppa which has arm builders
<seb128> let's see tomorrow
<kenvandine> besides adding a cat *.log in debian/rules?
<seb128> kenvandine, you are reluctant to try my hack I see :p
<kenvandine> yes :)
<kenvandine> well mostly tired of the latency of testing hacks
<kenvandine> propose merge, get review, wait for merger try cu2d build
<kenvandine> over and over again :/
<kenvandine> oh... my build failed in pbuilder for armhf!
<kenvandine> i reproduced it!
<seb128> kenvandine, "congrats"? ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, what's the error?
<kenvandine> ** (/tmp/buildd/gnome-control-center-signon-0.1.7~daily13.06.18/tests/.libs/lt-test-accounts-page:16981): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<kenvandine> qemu: uncaught target signal 5 (Trace/breakpoint trap) - core dumped
<seb128> k, so a sigtrap somewhere
<seb128> but qemu involved there...
<kenvandine> yeah...
<seb128> tedg, stop using xvfb on porter :p
<kenvandine> oh interesting
<kenvandine> the specific test that crashes has no tests
<Laney> "If the variable ‘VERBOSE’ is set, this file is output after the summary."
<seb128> tedg, ok, -n <...> let me use it, you can keep abusing the default port there ;-)
<kenvandine> Laney, i tried that... it didn't work :/
<kenvandine> bingo!
<kenvandine> it is a timeout!
<tedg> seb128, heh
<kenvandine> ok, not a timeout.. but seb128 did missing a place where we are running dbus-test-runner
<kenvandine> i found the test that is failing on qemu
<kenvandine> but not on real hardware...
<Laney> ahaha
<Laney> so yeah I reproduced it
<Laney> (/build/gnome-control-center-signon-C7q3H3/gnome-control-center-signon-0.1.7~daily13.06.24.1/tests/.libs/lt-test-providers-page:30487): Gtk-W
<Laney> ARNING **: Theme parsing error: Raleigh.css:394:140: Cannot animate property 'background-image'
<Laney> task-0: /credentials/providerspage/create:
<Laney> task-0: Shutting down
<Laney> we ought never to have disabled the gtk tests on armhf...
<Laney> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> Laney, exactly
<kenvandine> Laney, how did you reproduce it?
<Laney> just built on the panda
<Laney> in sbuild
<kenvandine> passed for me!
<kenvandine> not with sbuild
<Laney> saucy?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> bzr builddeb
<Laney> dunno then, should have been broken for you with current gtk
<kenvandine> passed for seb128 on the porter box
<Laney> well you saw it
<Laney> got to go eat
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<ChrisKing> Hey all, I'm new contributor here (as of yesterday!) - am having some problems building packages (using jhbuild), wondered if someone here might not mind giving me some pointers?
<dobey> ChrisKing: what do you mean "building packages (using jhbuild)" ?
<ChrisKing> dobey: I was trying to use jhbuild to easily checkout and build a package from source :)
<Laney> kenvandine: I just checked on shedir (porter-armhf) and gtk wasn't fully up-to-date
<Laney> after upgrading that the test fails
<Laney> The files are there in my home directory if you fancy a peek
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-25
<kenvandine> Laney, yeah i have since realized that my nexus 7 build box had the old gtk too
<pitti> Good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> morning didrocks, are you already around?
<didrocks> dpm: hey, sure!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> didrocks, a quick question: I'm writing a tutorial on scopes, and it depends on this libunity revision to have landed in the distro: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/revision/240 - do you have a rough idea when it might land? Or how can I track when it lands?
<didrocks> dpm: should land today as it was merged yesterday evening
<didrocks> dpm: if tests pass while doing daily releases :)
<didrocks> dpm: the best way to track is to look at saucy-changes ML
<dpm> didrocks, perfect, thanks :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! If I remember correctly, you were also getting that gpu hang and compiz hang-up on your lenovo, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: are you still experiencing that one?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I have it sometimes
<sil2100> I get it 2-3 times every day, and frankly it's starting to get irritating ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, well, poke upstream I guess :)
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems that all integration tests are timing out, I think autopilot is pretty broken
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm still working on Mir and the new packages, do you mind having a look there?
<didrocks> sil2100: I would even suggest a revert, we asked for 4 days for a fix, and still nothing
<didrocks> thomi: veebers $
<didrocks> thomi: veebers ^
<didrocks> sil2100: all stacks seem impacted? (but first, maybe look if it's not a setup/environment issue)
<sil2100> didrocks: aye! hm, but yesterday we ran unity integration tests, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: didn't they timed out?
<didrocks> sil2100: seems the QA stack itself timed out
<didrocks> I'll let you handle that anyway, back to Mir here :)
<sil2100> didrocks: let me look at that then
<didrocks> sil2100: dpm is waiting for the new unity to update some tutorial, mind letting him know?
<sil2100> didrocks: good luck! If you need some help on Mir later, just give me a poke - let me see what's up with AP
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks, I've some headaches on the packaging, but at least, it's needed :)
<sil2100> didrocks: by 'new' you mean from today? Since yesterday we did a manual publish
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, today's one
<didrocks> (the merge was yesterday afternoon)
<dpm> thanks didrocks, sil2100 :)
<jibel> didrocks, sil2100 I noticed that too: "[10760.361675] compiz[25473]: segfault at f2f2fffe ip b7083aee sp bfea9dc8 error 5 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.3702.0[b7052000+51000]"
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128! how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, hey, I'm good thanks, a bit tired though, got carried on in some guest session debugging at 23h30, wrong time to pick the computer back to "quickly look to that bug"
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ah, fatal error! I thought after all those years, you would have learn :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I didn't fall into that trap for quite some time
<seb128> it was like in the good old times :p
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> dpm: hi!
<sil2100> dpm: what fix exactly do you need to get releases?
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> *released
<sil2100> seb128: hi
<sil2100> dpm: it's Ted's fix for upstart ?
<dpm> hi sil2100, here's what I was asking this morning to give some more context: [...] I'm writing a tutorial on scopes, and it depends on this libunity revision to have landed in the distro: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/revision/240 - do you have a rough idea when it might land? Or how can I track when it lands?
<dpm> sil2100, it's not Ted's fix, it's just a minor unity scopes API update
<sil2100> dpm: ok, then libunity it is! We're fixing the autopilot/otto issues we're currently experiencing, once these are dealt with we should be able to release, so I say approx 2-3 hours?
<dpm> sil2100, that's awesome, thanks!
<dpm> hey, are there any DBus experts around? I'm writing a tutorial for scopes, and to make it simpler and easier to follow, I'd like to depend as little as possible on a build system to do variable replacement at build time. Could someone tell me if for DBus this will work? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5797817/
<Laney> mooooooooooooooorning
<seb128> Laney, gooooood mooooorning to you ;-)
<mlankhorst> heelloooo laneeey
<seb128> dpm, I wouldn't rely on that to work but I didn't try
<seb128> dpm, what's the issue with using the build system?
<didrocks> hey Laney, mlankhorst
<seb128> dpm, don't install in the multiarch directory if you want to avoid that...
<Laney> most build systems make .in replacement like that quite simple
<Laney> but I guess you're doing a tutorial? In that case maybe just avoid multiarch
<mlankhorst> or use dh-exec?
<dpm> Laney, but not qmake :)
<dpm> seb128, the issue is that I'll have to write a relatively complex qmake .pro file to do the variable replacement. It will work, but it will confuse the hell out of people. They should be focusing on the code, not the build system
<seb128> dpm, well, they should just copy your .pro then?
<dpm> seb128, yeah, that's what they'll do anyway, but I'd rather they use a very simple .pro file, rather than a complex one they might not understand
<seb128> dpm, don't use the multiarch paths then?
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I think that's what I'll end up doing. At the same time, I want to encourage installation on the multiarch path is this is where the other scopes are installed
<Laney> seb128: are you planning to upload gtk3?
<seb128> dpm, you want everything for 0 effort ...
<Laney> We figured out yesterday that that was why the gcc-s testsuite was failing
<seb128> Laney, not yet, still trying to figure out that armhf bug, why?
<seb128> ah, I'm not surprised
<dpm> seb128, of course, were you expecting anything else? :P
<seb128> unity-greeter failed the same way
<Laney> I'll do it if you want
<seb128> Laney, sure, thanks ... just using -O0 then?
<Laney> I wonder what that will do to performance
<Laney> but if it's going to be very temporary then it might be ok
<seb128> it's not like anyone was using gtk on arm
<seb128> gtk doesn't work on the touch image and we killed the panda on
<seb128> one
<seb128> not sure we have any saucy arm desktop image atm
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> anyway we can do it and then the alternative is to build with gcc-4.7 if it goes bad
<seb128> well, -O0 works here on my local build
<seb128> no reason it shouldn't work
<Laney> I mean in the sense of "argh you made $my_thing suck"
<seb128> Laney, "we ought never to have disabled the gtk tests on armhf..."
<seb128> (reading backlog from yesterday)
<Laney> true enough isn't it?
<seb128> Laney, we would still have proposed builds broken on armhf today for a week
<Laney> now we have random stuff broken in confusing ways
<seb128> due to arch mismatch on gtk between armhf and i386
<seb128> we also fixed the most frequent i386/amd64 segfault in saucy with that update
<seb128> I still think the tradeoff was good, as said it's not like anyone was using gtk on armhf
<Laney> We'd probably have arrived at this same place
<seb128> well, the goal was never to let the tests disabled
<seb128> I'm doing gtk builds for almost a week here to try to debug it
<seb128> it was just to unblock others
<seb128> and I still think it we would have more annoyed people if gtk rdepends were still blocked since a week
<seb128> anyway, little point arguing there
<seb128> let's just rebuild it with -O0
<seb128> that's slightly better, still not a toolchain fix though
<seb128> but those toolchain issues are timesinks :/
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> There's not many people who are efficient at debugging them
<seb128> I'm definitively not
<seb128> I'm just poking around at this point
<seb128> Laney, great, I'm making progress on the way to reproduce I think ;-)
<Laney> :-O
<Laney> jibel: do you know why proposed-migration thinks pango1.0 is still running?
<jibel> Laney, no idea, it ran successfully yesterday. I'll have a look
<Laney> thank you!
<seb128> Laney, btw could you update the panels blueprint to detail a bit more the workitem on what you did and what is remaining to do ... maybe put stuff blocked on toolkit work or the picker for july or august?
<Laney> oh yes, will do
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> there we go
<seb128> Laney, sorry, I edited mines and overwrote your changes...added them back ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the update
<Laney> heh
<Laney> we need some locking there :P
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Laney, btw gsettings-qt is in saucy since yesterday
 * seb128 needs to try that today
<Laney> yeah saw that
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: I updated some of the WI on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-2013-06-touch-landing ... please check that the status is right
<seb128> didrocks, I think the ppc and otto ones are DONE, but I was not sure so I let those
<sil2100> seb128: ACK
<didrocks> seb128: hum, indicator-client is not under dailies yet
<didrocks> seb128: let me revert some :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok done, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicators-client seemed like it was, sorry
<seb128> 0.31daily13.05.02-0ubuntu1
<seb128> the version tricked me ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, seems they did it once, then reverted because of some segfault IIRC
<didrocks> seb128: look at the configuration rather
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/indicators.cfg#L74
<seb128> didrocks, is there still much NEWing to do BTW?
<seb128> didrocks, ok, "      daily_release: False" but not comment on why
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, ~20 components at least
<seb128> alright, keep that WI then ;-)
<didrocks> I'll ask robru about the progress on them :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: resetting yours to DONE, the edit reverted it
<didrocks> seb128: you reverted mines :/
<seb128> didrocks, :-(
 * seb128 hate blueprint handling of conflicting edits
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> seb128: same feeling…
<didrocks> seb128: turn all them to DONE, not cyphermox's one as he still has some components to land
<seb128> didrocks, I'm done editing, feel free to change them, sorry about the revert
<didrocks> ok fixed
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<jibel> Laney, pango ran successfully yesterday against glib2.0 2.37.2-1ubuntu1, I cannot find what went wrong with the results and why it is still marked running.
<Laney> jibel: so you think it could be britney-side?
<jibel> Laney, no because I do not find any result file with a PASS, it would be on jenkins side.
<Laney> hrm
<mlankhorst> tkamppeter_: I was hoping I didn't need to explicitly mention it but the touch bug is not magically fixed by updating to a newer xserver, although the newer xserver does make it easier to pull in the current touch fixes, which you also tested and still didn't fix the touch bug
<Laney> is there any documentation for gsettings-qt?
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/add-basic-testing/revision/5/tests/tst_GSettings.qml
<Laney> yay, ta
<seb128> yw
<larsu> Laney: I'll add some proper examples this week :)
<seb128> larsu, hey ;-)
<larsu> seb128: hi! How are you?
<seb128> larsu, I'm good, thanks! How are you?
<larsu> seb128: good as well, thanks :)
<larsu> seb128: the tests you linked to fail when they are run in dpkg-buildpackage (but work fine when running `make check` manually), because Qt cannot connect to X. Do you have any idea why this might happen?
<seb128> larsu, do you run them under dbus-test-runner?
<larsu> it shouldn't need to connect to X, but the qmltest thingy depends on QtGui and initilizes it :(
<larsu> seb128: no
<seb128> try that
<seb128> override_dh_auto_test:
<seb128>         dbus-test-runner  -t dh_auto_test
<seb128> in debian/rules
<larsu> trying now, thanks!
<larsu> seb128: same problem :(
<larsu> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<seb128> hum
<seb128> what if you use xvfb-run?
<larsu> seb128: \o/
<larsu> thanks!
<seb128> yw
<seb128> larsu, should that work?
<seb128>         GSettings {
<seb128>             id: settings
<seb128>             schema: "org.gnome.desktop.interface"
<seb128>         }
<seb128>         Label {
<seb128>             text: settings["iconName"]
<seb128>         }
<seb128> ?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> settings.iconName as well though
<seb128> tcase.qml:19: Unable to assign [undefined] to QString
<seb128> 19 is my "text: ..." line
<seb128> hum
<larsu> seb128: there's no such key in that schema...
<larsu> there's icon-theme
<seb128> bah
<seb128> yeah, thinko...
<larsu> (aka iconTheme)
<larsu> :)
<larsu> do I need to add xvfb to the build deps?
<seb128> same problem though :/
<seb128> larsu: yes
<larsu> seb128: that's weird. I'm trying to reproduce
<seb128> larsu, does it work for you?
<seb128> larsu, what qt source needed a fix? I want to check I've the right version
<seb128> ken uploaded to saucy but I want to make sure that built/got published
<larsu> seb128: libqt5qml5 5.0.2-1ubuntu2
<larsu> seb128: I can reproduce it, let me investigate
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<larsu> ARGH!!!
<larsu> same thinko that you had
<larsu> I cannot reproduce, works for me :)
<larsu> seb128: do you have the right package version?
<seb128> larsu, no, that's my issue I guess
<seb128> 5.0.2-2ubuntu1~saucy1~test1
<seb128> blaming ppas...
<seb128> I'm downgrading
<larsu> ya, this error is exactly what you'd get without mardy's fix
<seb128> larsu, works \o/
<larsu> :)
<seb128> will teach me to opt in for ppas :p
<seb128> larsu, danke ;-)
<larsu> hehe
<larsu> seb128: yw!
<seb128> larsu, oh, and great work, being able to use gsettings that way rocks ;-)
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> the only problem is writing keys back - you have to use a function for that because qml only does one-way bindings
<larsu> CheckBox { checked: settings.something; onClicked: { settings.something = value; } }
<larsu> (onClicked is probably wrong syntax , but you get the idea)
<seb128> that's easy enough
<larsu> true :)
<desrt> good morning
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<desrt> didrocks: hey :D
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> Laney: hopefully you did not do glib yet
<desrt> because i want to squeeze in one more patch today
<seb128> desrt, he did...
<desrt> ah crap
<desrt> i knew i should have done it last night before bed :p
<seb128> is that a blocker for the other bits to land?
<desrt> no.  not at all
<seb128> k, so that's something at least ;-)
<Laney> it'll be blocked for alpha 1 anyway
<desrt> this one is a weird feature for some crazy guy working on qt stuff
 * larsu heard that
<desrt> oh.  hi larsu
<desrt> you use this channel too?
<larsu> desrt: morning :)
<larsu> well, yeah.....
<desrt> Laney: blocked, how?
<desrt> as in, no new uploads after this morning?
<Laney> just will be held in saucy-proposed
<desrt> larsu: good enough?
<Laney> standard procedure around milestone releases
<larsu> desrt: so I've hit another problem just now. I might need to have a list of things a custom widget supports after all
<larsu> unless you have a good idea on how to solve this: I don't know when an attribute contains an icon
<desrt> larsu: so maybe you don't need my patch?
<larsu> ya, maybe
<desrt> ah. tricky.
<desrt> you need to hint the type conversion, you mean
<larsu> exactly
<desrt> right...
<desrt> schema man schema man
<desrt> does whatever a schema can
<larsu> so I've been thinking to either have a .getAsIcon() in qml, which is ugly
<larsu> or have a schema
<larsu> right
<larsu> somehow I guessed you might like the schema idea :P
<desrt> it's the least ugly option, i think
<larsu> but where should they live?
<larsu> installed somewhere?
<larsu> or passed in when constructing the model?
<desrt> well... your usecase is that you want to be able to add new types of widgets without having to update some centralised list of attributes
<desrt> _and_ your setup is structured such that you don't load widgets until after the model is constructed
<desrt> so you have like... 3 options?
<desrt> 1) have some .d directory somewhere with xml or something
<desrt> 2) prescan/preload the modules
<desrt> 3) have some mechanism for getting a 'raw data' object out of the model and wrapping it with something nicer from its user (who knows the required information by this point)
<larsu> "with xml or something"
<desrt> i love the smell of angle brackets in the morning
<larsu> haha
<larsu> (3) could be something like item.getCustomData(schema)
<desrt> i kinda like 3, fwiw
<larsu> where schema is a hash table
<desrt> ya... at that point you have the ability to do anything at all
<larsu> { 'primary-icon': 'icon', 'min-value': 'uint32' }
<larsu> sounds good to me
<desrt> Laney: no patch required :)
<larsu> desrt: I'm kind of glad you didn't land it yet - you'd have been mad now :D
<seb128> desrt, Laney: I'm getting closer of that gtk on arm breakage, testcase down to
<seb128> cd gtk; touch gtkcssstylepropertyimpl.c; make; xvfb-run ./tests/builder
<desrt> seb128: nice :)
<desrt> so this file is the one that new gcc is miscompiling?
<seb128>   CC       libgtk_3_la-gtkcssstylepropertyimpl.lo
<seb128> seems to be that object
<seb128> yes
<seb128> not sure what to do next
<desrt> lemme look
<desrt> nice!
<seb128> ?
<desrt> you picked a nice and small file
<jibel> Laney, I found the problem with pango1.0 marked running
<desrt> seb128: got a backtrace of the crash?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, is doko breaking things again with his crack compiler?
<jibel> Laney, libpango1.0-doc has a dep on lynx|www-browser but lynx doesn't directly provides the virtual package www-browser (it's lynx-cur) so the test can be triggered by any package providing www-browser
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he is!
<jibel> Laney, in the case of pango1.0 the test has been triggered by rekonq which also provides www-browser but when the test runs it installs lynx as preferred dep and the conditions of the test are never satisfied
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I simply tried it to see whether the patches are in and whether they help and have given my feedback.
<seb128> desrt, wait, let me change the makefile back and run make
<jibel> Laney, and we cannot match the request and the test results
<jibel> Laney, a solution would be to enforce installation of the dependency that triggered the test or improve dependency resolution by going deeper in the reverse dep tree for virtual packages
<jibel> I'll see how I can improve this
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798418/
<desrt> i start to have a theory
<seb128> desrt, let me know, but I'm lost on what would be the next step therer
<seb128> out of looking at the generated asm
<seb128> but there lie the path to crazyness :p
<desrt> so follow this logic...
<desrt> you are on the path you're on because of
<desrt>       if (!keyframes_set_value (keyframes, k, GTK_CSS_STYLE_PROPERTY (property), value))
<desrt> which happens because of:
<desrt>         _gtk_css_parser_error (parser, "Cannot animate property '%s'", _gtk_style_property_get_name (property));
<desrt>   if (!_gtk_css_style_property_is_animated (property))
<desrt>     return FALSE;
<desrt> this is just a normal property getter
<desrt> and observe:
<desrt>   node = g_object_new (GTK_TYPE_CSS_STYLE_PROPERTY,
<desrt>                        "value-type", value_type,
<desrt>                        "affects-size", (flags & GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_NO_RESIZE) ? FALSE : TRUE,
<desrt>                        "affects-font", (flags & GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_AFFECTS_FONT) ? TRUE : FALSE,
<desrt>                        "animated", (flags & GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_ANIMATED) ? TRUE : FALSE,
<desrt>                        "inherit", (flags & GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_INHERIT) ? TRUE : FALSE,
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<desrt>                        "initial-value", initial_value,
<desrt>                        "name", name,
<desrt>                        NULL);
<desrt> that's a long varargs function
<desrt> i wonder if the "animated" is not getting passed in properly
<desrt> seb128: wanna try something for me?
<seb128> desrt, sure
<desrt> go to gtkcssstyleproperty.c around like 278
<desrt> you should see the registration of the "animated" property
<desrt> change the CONSTRUCT_ONLY to just CONSTRUCT
<desrt> then just after the node=g_object_new() massive thing i pasted above, do this:
<desrt> if (flags & GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_ANIMATED) g_object_set (node, "animated", TRUE, NULL);
<desrt> then add some of this before/after the set line you add: { gboolean x; g_object_get (node, "animated", &x, NULL); g_print ("Name: %s, animated: %d\n", name, x); }
<seb128> desrt, ok, one sec, that panda is quite slow...
<desrt> no n7 for you?
<sil2100> didrocks: one more quickie: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_packages_list_graphicaleffects/+merge/171297
<seb128> desrt, I've one, but io is slower than on this porter box
<desrt> ah.  tricky.
 * larsu shouldn't have rebooted. Can't log in to a a sesion anymore :-(
<kenvandine> Laney, you rock!  I assume that gtk upload should fix the libsignon-glib tests :)
<seb128> larsu, what's broken?
<seb128> kenvandine, I was trying to determine if gtk was to blame, but the porter box gtk was outdated...
<seb128> kenvandine, hey btw
<larsu> seb128: I don't know yet. Typing my password shows a blank screen for a couple of seconds and throws me back into lightdm
<seb128> larsu, what is in ~/.xsession-errors and ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session.log ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: hi!
<sil2100> kenvandine: are you free for a quick review? :)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_packages_list_graphicaleffects/+merge/171297
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... my old broken n7 wasn't updated either :)
<kenvandine> i thought it was...
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: btw. did I hear something about fixed libsignon-glib tests? :D
<kenvandine> Laney fixed gtk
<sil2100> Laney: can I hug you?
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<kenvandine> whew... that packages list is long :)
<larsu> seb128: nothing overly critical I would say... the lightdm logs tell me that org.gnome.SessionManager is not running, though
<sil2100> kenvandine: it's just a switch from libqt5graphicaleffects5 to libqt5qml-graphicaleffects
<sil2100> kenvandine: since libqt5graphicaleffects5 is no more ;)
<seb128> larsu, does startx -- :1 from a vt works?
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798481/
<larsu> seb128: yes, and interestingly enough, so does the guest session
<desrt> seb128: neat!
<seb128> larsu, can you pastebin the logs I asked for earlier?
<desrt> i wonder if my background-image is animated :)
<seb128> larsu, with lightdm.log
<desrt> seb128: at the spot you added the if (flags & GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_ANIMATED) g_object_set (node, "animated", TRUE, NULL);  can you add if (flags & GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_ANIMATED) g_print ("animating!\n"); ?
<desrt> i think flags is not getting set properly....
<desrt> Name: background-image, animated: 1
<desrt> should be this....
<seb128> desrt, do you want me to try with -O0 as well to see the difference?
<desrt> sure...
<seb128> make running
<desrt> seb128: in fact, if you could add an unconditional g_print ("name: %s flags: %x\n", name, (guint) flags)); ...
<desrt> would be most useful
<larsu> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798489 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798491 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798492 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798494
 * larsu is on a vt and typed those by hand...
<seb128> larsu, init: gnome-session main process (6895) killed by SEGV signal
<seb128> larsu, do you have any apport file?
<desrt> seb128: any way you can give me access to this box so we're not playing irc pong? :)
<seb128> desrt, can you ssh porter-armhf.canonical.com ?
<seb128> not sure if you have access to porter boxes...
<larsu> seb128: oh, am I blind? I don't have apport installed, but I'll do that real quick
<desrt> i doubt it
<seb128> desrt, the latency is not IRC but panda build time btw :/
<desrt> seb128: still feels a bit bad using you as my keyboard :p
<larsu> seb128: oh, it is installed ... but nothing in /var/crash
<desrt> seb128: anyway... seems that this box is firewalled?
<seb128> desrt, yes, you need to ssh through chinstrap
<desrt> i don't think i have access to that either
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798507/
<desrt> name: background-image flags: 0
<desrt> that's rich
<desrt> considering only below:
<desrt>   gtk_css_style_property_register        ("background-image", GTK_CSS_PROPERTY_BACKGROUND_IMAGE, CAIRO_GOBJECT_TYPE_PATTERN, GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_ANIMATED | GTK_STYLE_PROPERTY_NO_RESIZE,
<desrt> doesn't look like 0 flags...
<seb128> I'm doing a -O0 build to compare
<sil2100> kenvandine: another quickie: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/indicators-client_enable/+merge/171301
<desrt> seb128: did you add the print of the flags before or after the g_object_new()?
<seb128> before
<desrt> there goes my other theory...
<desrt> weird!!!
<seb128> I think, wait a sec, checking
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798516/
<desrt> ah.. try moving the flags to the top
<desrt> even before the asserts
<desrt> the printing of the flags, i mean
<desrt> current theory: scary-looking varargs call is accidentally nuking some local variables (like flags)
<seb128> desrt, O0 build: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798520/
<seb128> trying to move the print
<desrt> the flags getting replaced with either 0 or 1 sure looks like one of those boolean values being passed in to the varargs call
<desrt> and it's 1 in only a few cases....
<seb128> come on panda, build...
<larsu> gsettings-data-convert is killed because it tries to access a gsettings key that doesn't exist...
<larsu> that seems to be the only difference in the logs to the guest session
<seb128> larsu, yeah, gsettings abort on missing schemas
<larsu> right, but that shouldn't take gnome-session down, should iT?
<seb128> larsu, well, gnome-session segfaults, get a backtrace of it
<seb128> larsu, you might have a buggy autostart in your user
<seb128> with a buggy gsettings autostart condition
<desrt> found an interesting pattern
<desrt> seb128: the ones that get shown as flags == 0 in your backtrace are exactly the ones that have a GType specified in the 3rd argument to the function
<desrt> the ones that end up flags == 1 in the output had G_TYPE_NONE given
<seb128> desrt, wtf, printing the flag before the asserts workaround the bug...
<desrt> lol
<desrt> and i bet it comes out as 6
<seb128> name: background-image flags: 6
<seb128> desrt, ^
<desrt> yup
<desrt> ho hum
<desrt> at this point you could talk to doko
<seb128> doing so
<desrt> if chrisccoulson's experience is any indication you better get your copy of the arm ABI manual ready, though :)
<seb128> noooo
 * seb128 call chrisccoulson for help
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dude, you like those sort of bugs ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> larsu, are you getting anywhere with your broken session?
<Laney> jibel: aha, that's interesting
<larsu> seb128: looking at the trace now, but it doesn't help much
<seb128> larsu, where is it segfaulting?
<larsu> seb128: after a glib signal emission, the first three functions are ?? though
<larsu> and it doesn't tell me in which library they are
<seb128> hum
<seb128> larsu, look at the address and compare to /proc/$(pidof gnome-session)/maps
<seb128> larsu, did you hack on dconf? maybe try moving your gio plugins away? do you have any local one?
<larsu> seb128: gnome-session is not running...
<seb128> larsu, well, did you get the segfault in gdb?
<larsu> seb128: no, CoreDump generated by apport
<seb128> larsu, run apport-unpack .crash
<seb128> larsu, it contains the maps
<larsu> ah, it does!
<larsu> seb128: not there. But the addresses are very small, 0x000000000040c5e9
<seb128> larsu, sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-session /usr/bin/gnome-session.real
<seb128> sudo editor /usr/bin/gnome-session
<seb128> #!/bin/sh
<seb128> valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --log-file=/tmp/gnome-session.$PID /usr/bin/gnome-session.real
<seb128>  
<seb128> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/gnome-session
<seb128> larsu, ^ try that
<seb128> with export G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly
<seb128> in the wrapper
<larsu> seb128: cool idea. Invalid read of size 8 at these weird addresss again. And a "syscall param points to uninitialized bytes" before that
<larsu> not very helpful I'm afraid...
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> larsu, look in your maps if there is any /home/larsu files
<seb128> larsu, the apport one
<larsu> seb128: ya, .config/dconf/user (deleted)
<seb128> larsu, or /usr/local
<seb128> larsu, try moving your dconf database away it's case it's corrupted in some weird way?
<larsu> seb128: no usr/local
<seb128> larsu, maybe you screwed it with gsettings-qt hacking...
<larsu> seb128: moving dconf doesn't help :(
<seb128> dang
<seb128> I'm running out of ideas :/
<seb128> larsu, and a new user works fine?
<larsu> ya.......
<seb128> wth
<larsu> oh wait, now unity-panel-service crashes
<larsu> after moving dconf
<larsu> lol, ido_calendar_menu_item_get_calendar...
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's the one we were speaking about the other day
<seb128> charles, ^
<seb128> still happening here as well
 * larsu tries logging into the shell
<larsu> doesn't work either
<larsu> no crash anymore...
<seb128> larsu, ok, last idea ... strace -f gnome-session 2>&1
<seb128> and scp that strace somewhere
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, I saw that you changed indicator-client, did seb128 or someone else reviewed the packaging and pulled on the archive admin machine the config?
<seb128> didrocks, changed indicator-client? did you change it back?
<seb128> oh, sorry
<seb128> didrocks, unping, I saw the yellow line, just noticed I was just mentioned there :p
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> seb128: basically daily release is enabled now in the config
<seb128> great
<didrocks> but as the package isn't in distro, I wanted to check that the paperwork is prepared
<didrocks> and the package preNEWed
<seb128> (I didn't check/pull the config)
<seb128> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicators-client
<seb128> ?
<seb128> or do we have indicator*s*-client and indicator-client?
<sil2100> grrr, GPU hang, hope this magic cmdline will fix this
<seb128> somebody is going to be hit by a cluebat if that's the case...
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> s :p
<seb128> larsu, still fighting your session issues?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, somebody deserver the cluebat only for that "s" which makes it inconsistent with every other indicator-*
<didrocks> seb128: +1000
<seb128> didrocks, hum ... "Registered 2013-02-21 by Didier Roche" says https://launchpad.net/indicators-client ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I guess it was on the day we registered everything :p
<didrocks> but didn't pick the upstream name
<seb128> right
<seb128> the first commit is from renato
 * didrocks use the opportunity to link downstream/upstream in launchpad
<didrocks> sil2100: magic cmdline?
<larsu> seb128: got it. phew.
<seb128> larsu, what was it?
<seb128> larsu, custom glib?
<larsu> seb128: no, I removed all the gconf keys that gsettings-data-convert was choking on
<larsu> I wouldn't have thought that this would bring down gnome-session as well...
<larsu> seb128: thanks a bunch for all your help!
<seb128> larsu, did you figure which one?
<larsu> seb128: looks like it was devhelp's maxmimized status
<Laney> so close to having UbuntuCrossFadeShape working (catchy name, right?)
<charles> seb128, I can't trigger that calendar crash anymore after I apt-get updated a few days ago
<charles> seb128: do you have any hints on how to trigger it?
<seb128> larsu, well, as written earlier,
<seb128> /etc/xdg/autostart/nautilus-autostart.desktop:AutostartCondition=GSettings org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<seb128> larsu, gnome-session reads those keys in .desktop and go read the value to know if it should run the .desktop
<seb128> larsu, and since that's one binary and gsettings abort on missing key, a broken .desktop can nuke your session
<seb128> larsu, what is weird is that in your case it doesn't hit the abort...
<seb128> charles, "close a guest session" seems to be enough for me
<seb128> charles, well start and close directly
<charles> seb128: ok, I'll try that
<seb128> charles, I can get you a valgrind if that helps
<larsu> seb128: right, but that wasn't the case here, was it? This was gsettings-data-convert crashing, which is only a child of gnome-session. It didn't try to load any desktop files based on settings keys
<charles> seb128, let me see if I can trigger it
<charles> seb128: also, that code is about to be replaced en masse...
<sil2100> kenvandine: reviewed! Now, one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/webbrowser_add_package/+merge/171317
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I'm still puzzled at that, especially the invalid read from valgrind
<sil2100> didrocks: I added i915.semaphores=0 to the kernel cmdline, popey said it helped him on his lenovo
<seb128> larsu, seems like a glib bug to me
<sil2100> So let's see if that's the same issue
<seb128> larsu, those processes are gio spawned
<seb128> larsu, I guess you don't know what buggy config to create to reproduce the bug?
<sil2100> didrocks: but it would make sense, as I get always a "[drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung" error from the kernel then
<desrt> when is meeting?  i always forget....
<seb128> desrt, 1h
<desrt> oof
<desrt> can i skip? :)
<desrt> it's tiffany's birthday and she wants to do a fancy lunch
<popey> sil2100: to be fair I added that to my kernel boot line some months back and forgot about it (and the GPU hang). i don't fancy disabling it ☻
<seb128> desrt, sure, give me your status update and I will paste it for you
<larsu> seb128: any gconf key that doesn't exist in gsettings should work
<seb128> larsu, and which has a .convert?
<larsu> seb128: I don't know how this works.  What's a .convert?
<desrt> seb128: last week was mostly at the docs hackfest.  i started a new approach to now we write non-reference documentation about our platform, called HowDoI.  it's starting to gain a bit of traction from others.  Here's an example of what it looks like: https://live.gnome.org/HowDoI/GAction
<seb128> larsu, gsettings-data-convert reads /usr/share/GConf/gsettings/*.convert to know what to migrate
<sil2100> popey: hope I'll forget about it as well!
<didrocks> sil2100: let me know if it's better for you
<seb128> larsu, it can't guess the mapping gconf<->gsettings and it wouldn't make sense to migrate everything
<desrt> but i also got a chance to work on reviewing for the lastest round of the gprivate changes, worked on getting the g-dbus changes landed for the accounts service extension stuff we need and did another round of patches for the actual accounts service changes (waiting review again)
<desrt> yesterday i spent some time finding and fixing bugs in the menu tracker and wrote a bit more sample code and documentation
<desrt> (incidentally, i found the bugs while writing the sample code for the docs, which is kinda a nice side effect)
<seb128> yeah for writing tests and documentation ;-)
<larsu> seb128: makes sense. I looked up the logs, the offending key is is devhelp.convert, org.gnome.devhelp.assistant.window maximized
<larsu> seb128: that doesn't exist in gsettings
<larsu> I guess that will work for other non-existing keys as well
<seb128> larsu, usually that leads to gsettings-data-convert to abort (we get frequent reports about such issues) but shouldn't take gnome-session down :/
<larsu> seb128: right, that's what I thought. But once I removed that key from my local gconf database, I could login again
<seb128> desrt, thanks for the update, enjoy your fancy lunch ;-)
<seb128> larsu, it feels like there is a bug in gnome-session or gio there...
<larsu> seb128: I'll have a look. This might potentially affect a lot of users...
<seb128> larsu, I'm trying to reproduce
<sil2100> didrocks: are you free for some packaging ACKs? ;)
<seb128> larsu, indeed, confirmed
<seb128> (gsettings-data-convert:18323): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.indicator.session' does not contain a key named 'suppress-logout-retart-shutdown'
<seb128> gnome-session[18293]: WARNING: Application 'gsettings-data-convert.desktop' killed by signal 5
<didrocks> sil2100: can do while blogging on the new daily release versioning schema :)
<sil2100> didrocks: a small one: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.1daily13.06.25-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Also, I would need someone to tackle this: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/webbrowser_add_package/+merge/171317
<sil2100> Since I want app tests to finally run ;p
<seb128> larsu, ok, the 3 first addresses are from gnome-session itself, getting a bt
<seb128> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798728/
<larsu> seb128: thanks! I'm trying to make a minimal example right now
<didrocks> sil2100: rings to me a bell, ack :)
<seb128> larsu, just edit a .convert
<seb128> or you mean without gnome-session?
<larsu> launching a program in the way gnome-session does
<didrocks> seb128: and MP approved
<larsu> to find out if it's a glib bug
<seb128> larsu, the bug is obvious...
<seb128> larsu, it's a bit on g-s
<seb128>         res = gsm_app_stop (app, &local_error);
<seb128>         if (! res) {
<seb128>                 g_debug ("GsmAutostartApp: Couldn't stop app: %s", local_error->message);
<seb128>  
<seb128> gsm_app_stop (GsmApp  *app,
<seb128> ...
<seb128>         if (gsm_app_is_running (app))
<seb128>                 return GSM_APP_GET_CLASS (app)->impl_stop (app, error);
<seb128>         return FALSE;
<seb128>  
<seb128> larsu, basically local_error is never set
<seb128> and the debug print try to access local_error->message
<larsu> seb128: ah! I should have looked there first...
<larsu> thanks :)
<desrt> should return TRUE there, i think
<desrt> since stopping a non-running app is trivial
<seb128> desrt, right
<desrt> otherwise, if that function returns FALSE it should be setting the error to something
<desrt> since that's the 'convention'
<seb128> it should just return TRUE
<seb128> that's a distro patch, seems like the gnome3-ppa guys just did a thinko when porting to 3.8
<seb128> that code didn't exist in 3.6
<seb128> I don't even understand why they changed that function
<seb128> jbicha, darkxst: ^ who ported the support_autostart_delay patch to 3.8?
<jbicha> seb128: now I know why you really want us to use bzr branches, so you know who to blame :)
<seb128> jbicha, and you know why I'm pushing back on "easy updates"
<seb128> jbicha, looking at launchpad we had a bunch of users that couldn't log in since that update, include larsu
<seb128> jbicha, I wonder how many lost hours/days try to figure it out or ended up nuking their install
<jbicha> it looks like it was darkxst who re-enabled that patch but we didn't touch local_error
<seb128> jbicha, the issue is gsm_app_stop() getting a "return FALSE;" added without the error set
<seb128> jbicha, that function should return either TRUE or FALSE with an error set, FALSE means it will try to print the error, if it's not set it segfaults
<seb128> larsu, thanks for raising the issue, I'm surprised that the gdb addresses didn't match the gnome-session binary ones in the maps btw, they did for me
<Laney> jibel: do we not run autopkgtests on upload of the package itself? only reverse-deps?
<Laney> I was hoping to see how broken my new glib test is
<jibel> Laney, both
<Laney> maybe I just have to be more patient
<larsu> seb128: np. Thanks for all your help!
<seb128> larsu, yw ;-)
<seb128> oh, great, gnome-session-properties segfaults if there is no autostart .desktop to list :/
<seb128> great, gtk bog...
<seb128> (doesn't happen with 3.6)
<seb128> GtkBox child GtkScrolledWindow minimum width: -1 < 0 for height 321
<seb128> ok
<seb128> it's meeting time
<Sweetshark> o/
<Laney> w00t
<seb128> qengho, mlankhorst, tkamppeter, attente, desrt, larsu: hey, it's meeting time
<qengho> - Updated packaging to new version of Chromium in PPA.  Tested chromium28 on precise-ARMHF.  Success!
<qengho> - Will try to help #webapps with webapps patches for Chromium27+ v8 scoping changes.  They're starved for time.
<qengho> - Adding autopkgtests to watch for simple problems with webapps.
<qengho> EOF
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> qengho, did you follow the discussion about chromium by default on the desktop list?
<Laney> (ah crap, forgot to reply to that still)
<qengho> seb128: I haven't seen it in the last few days.
<seb128> qengho, it would be good if you could reply with some details on the current issues on arm/why we are lagging behind on version
<qengho> Will do.
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> also OMFG you forgot to highlight me
<seb128> qengho, so you got v28 working on armhf? ;-)
<qengho> seb128: It's the same binutils problem as in December. Replacing that solves everything.
<seb128> Laney, you w00ted so I dropped you from the noise making line :p
<Laney> :P
<seb128> qengho, we never got a SRU for that?
<seb128> what is doko doing?
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<qengho> seb128: Nope. I'm not sure we will SRU that, but I'm not sure
<Laney> oh, NOW you highlight me
<Laney> Fix nautilus trash bar crash bug in both 3.6 and trunk (same as 3.8) - still awaiting reviews
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> • Upload GLib 2.37.2 and(!) 2.37.3 (glibtastic). .3 has a new autopkgtest for running the installed tests which is quite a thorough workout. Yet to see if it works.
<seb128> Laney, indeed, BETTER BE READY
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> • ITPed and started packaging the GNOME test runner so the above doesn't have to use a possibly dodgy custom script I wrote for it.
<Laney> • Discussions around starting Unity via upstart user session jobs. I think we arrived at an outcome which everyone is satisfied with. There will be an 'empty' GNOME session so we can still use that job.
<Laney> • Upload GTK3 with O0 on armhf to work around a GCC bug which broke things there.
<Laney> • Settings: Got background merged after feedback, almost got UbuntuCrossFadeShape working - just tracking down a bug where the FillMode isn't applied until after the first crossfade then will propose. CrossFadeImage is still waiting for reviews.
<Laney> • Next: check out gsettings-qt and read the user's actual background (guessing that won't work on the device yet?).
<seb128> (guess not)
<Laney> might file a bug to track it
<seb128> that would be a good idea
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, ups, we forgot you, your turn
<Sweetshark> - updated LibreOffice to 4.1.0~rc1
<Sweetshark> - managed a ppa build https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases/+sourcepub/3324010/+listing-archive-extra
<Sweetshark> - enabled java and kde fully again
<Sweetshark> - possible by the hack of the century: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=2fb70360027a89af775b7896523ce4c58a79cb88;hp=87718be10f98f43e26179afdca0967fa4c902104
<Sweetshark> - trying to testbuild liborcus 0.5.1 on saucy/armhf right now to get it sponsored (eh, my pandaboard seems to have died?)
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<Laney> are you tracking the jenkins/autopkgtest failures?
<seb128> Sweetshark, try the porter box or the nexus for builds...
<Sweetshark> Laney: not really yet. They need to make bigger images ...
<Laney> Sweetshark: do you know if that's requested/happening?
<seb128> Laney, jibel mentioned earlier that he was looked at it I think
<Laney> ok, great
<Sweetshark> Laney: well, its known since the test are there, but I can reping pitti/jibel about it ...
<seb128> well he was mentioning needing special partioning
<seb128> Sweetshark, Laney: thanks
<Laney> yeah, I'm just scared that this'll become a blocking thing now :-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<seb128> Laney, seems like we can force publication over it, but yeah...
<pitti> oh, LibO running out of space? yeah, I guess that'll need a release-team override until we can get bigger VMs
<Sweetshark> seb128, Laney: if tests block in a nonsense way, theyll disappear from the package.
<seb128> right...
<seb128> mlankhorst, your turn?
<Laney> pitti: (yeah, it has one of those ATM)
<seb128>  or not...
<Sweetshark> pitti: how does "release-team override" translate in time estimates with 1 being "a few hours" and 10 being "when hell freezes over"?
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<pitti> Sweetshark: as it already is in place, "0"?
<tkamppeter>  - Bug fixes on cups-filters package (upstream)
<tkamppeter>  - Created simple upstream home page for cups-filters
<tkamppeter>  - Mailing list discussion about printing workflow
<tkamppeter>  - Bug triaging
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC students for OpenPrinting started to code
<tkamppeter>  - Tested new X on Saucy on Lenovo Thinkpad Twist: Generally works, but touch screen broken
<Sweetshark> pitti: \o/
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi
<attente> not much to report
<attente> indicator-keyboard bug fixes
<attente> currently writing indicator-keyboard unit tests
<attente> eof
<seb128> attente, do you think you are mostly done on the indicator work?
<attente> seb128, there's some ibus issue jbicha was running into that i wasn't able to reproduce
<attente> i fixed the indicator as best i could to try to prevent it
<seb128> ok, I guess we should aim at landing it in the desktop team ppa for extra testing
<seb128> but first we need to land ibus 1.5 in the archive
<jbicha> yeah, ibus doesn't autostart with a reasonably fresh Ubuntu GNOME Saucy install bug 1194138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194138 in Indicator keyboard "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194138
<seb128> it would also be good to have the "side" packages directly in saucy, I saw that pitti reviewed your gobject-introspection merge request
<attente> if 1.5 lands in the archive, it probably won't work with the current g-s-d
<seb128> g-s-d doesn't use ibus in saucy
<seb128> we still use the GNOME 3.4 codebase in there
<seb128> libgnomekbd
<attente> right, sorry
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> i'm just afraid of breakage if things land not all at the same time
<seb128> let's try to land new ibus/gobject-introspection/vala in the archive this week
<seb128> I'm pretty confident those are orthogonal to the other ones
<seb128> well g-i and vala for sure
<seb128> but yeah, otherwise we should land everything else together
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> ok, desrt had to run out but he gave me his status update
<seb128> <desrt> seb128: last week was mostly at the docs hackfest.  i started a new approach to now we write non-reference documentation about our platform, called HowDoI.  it's starting to gain a bit of traction from others.  Here's an example of what it looks like: https://live.gnome.org/HowDoI/GAction
<seb128> <desrt> but i also got a chance to work on reviewing for the lastest round of the gprivate changes, worked on getting the g-dbus changes landed for the accounts service extension stuff we need and did another round of patches for the actual accounts service changes (waiting review again)
<seb128>  yesterday i spent some time finding and fixing bugs in the menu tracker and wrote a bit more sample code and documentation
<seb128>  (incidentally, i found the bugs while writing the sample code for the docs, which is kinda a nice side effect)
<seb128>  
<seb128> </desrt>
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> - reviewed desrt's async properties patch for gio (to unblock accountsservice)
<larsu> - finished up indicator-sound-service and merge propose it (not reviews yet)
<larsu> - fixes on ido sound widgets after ted reviewed them, landed in ido
<larsu> - wrote initial version of gsettings-qt, landed in universe last week
 * larsu eof
<larsu> - continued work on unitymenumodel, expecting to merge propose it this week
<didrocks> larsu: are you the one working on the converged indicator-messages (and some other converged indicators)?
<seb128> larsu, unitymenumodel ... is that qmenumodel or something else?
<seb128> larsu, thanks for getting gsettings-qt done, that's really helpful to unblock others ;-)
<kenvandine> YAY... gnome-control-center-signon tests pass on armhf!
<kenvandine> sorry for interupting
<Laney> (H)
<kenvandine> i couldn't contain myself :)
<larsu> didrocks: yes, I'll work on that (probably next week)
<kenvandine> thanks again Laney!
<larsu> seb128: unitymenumodel is qmenumodel, yes
<didrocks> larsu: great! that will help getting the phone app into distro :)
<seb128> kenvandine, \o/
<larsu> didrocks: I know ;) Sorry that it took so long, I'm quite busy these days
<seb128> larsu, great, that's another piece of infra others wait on (unitymenumodel)
<sil2100> Yesss!
<sil2100> kenvandine: \o.
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<didrocks> larsu: no worry :)
<seb128> so my update
<sil2100> kenvandine: soooo, will we be able to publish webcreds TODAY? :D
<larsu> seb128: ya. And this one's based on desrt's gtkmenutracker - so it'll give us all the features that gtk has
<seb128>  * Spent a while (at least one day) trying to figure out what broke GTK on armhf, turns out it's gcc-4.8, spent more time trying to nail down a smaller testcase that "build the gtk package on a panda", figured out what source/object file is having the issue, reported a detailled bugs about what I found there
<seb128>  * Some desktop updates and some saucy merges
<seb128>  * talked to design to get updated 13.10 logo for g-c-c and unity-greeter, uploaded those
<seb128>  * system-settings work, some UI tweaks, reviews for others (Laney's background capplet got it)
<seb128>  * reviewed some PS packages in NEW (gsettings-qt got in, thanks larsu/kenvandine!)
<seb128>  * reviewed nautilus 3.8, finished the work to get it in (some patches to update/reactivate), got it into saucy
<seb128>  * looked at/fixed some of the ftbfs-es from the first saucy archive rebuild
<seb128>  * some desktop bugs fixing
<seb128>  *
<seb128> </done>
<seb128> (next: system-settings: make use of gsettings-qt + backend work)
<seb128> (btw we are mostly done with standard desktop updates I think, webkit is being tested in the desktop ppa)
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes
<seb128> oh, please try to test the new xorg as well (especially on nvidia/fglrx)
<seb128> cf #ubuntu-devel call for testing
<seb128> .
<seb128> other notes/comments?
<seb128> @ubuntu-devel rather
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "ubuntu-devel" is not a valid command.
<seb128> oh, we have a meeting bot here?
<Laney> oh yeah, forgot about that
<didrocks> interesting…
<seb128> ok, thanks everyone
<seb128> didrocks, just on time
<jbicha> speaking of desktop updates, someone should look at bug 1155968 at some point
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1155968 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "Upgrade zeitgeist to 0.9.14" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155968
<seb128> jbicha, will do
<didrocks> time for me take over I guess \o/
<didrocks> cyphermox: sil2100: kenvandine: robru: hey! how are you?
<kenvandine> yo
<kenvandine> much better now that g-c-c-s will pass on armhf!
<didrocks> heh, good news! :)
<kenvandine> should get webcred published today
<cyphermox> not bad...
 * kenvandine grumbles about broken gtk on armhf... Laney did you update to gtk include re-enabling the test suite on armhf?
<didrocks> ok, let's ensure about the stack states speaking of g-c-c-s
<Laney> yes
<cyphermox> just found out libhud-qt was in a way, deprecated, which may or may not explain the docs not being built :)
<kenvandine> Laney, awesome!
<didrocks> cyphermox: urgh?
<cyphermox> argh!
<didrocks> we have all apps build-deps on it and it's going to be deprecated already?
<Laney> stuck in proposed though until alpha is over
<Laney> actually i might unblock that
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'll double check but perhaps we can just drop the docs pacakge
<Sweetshark> *grumble* gvim camouflages as thunderbird in the unity alt-tab thingie ...
<didrocks> cyphermox: fine with me, thanks!
<sil2100> Hey!
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind giving us a general status on the stacks?
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<didrocks> as you spent most of the day on this :)
<sil2100> Ok, so... there are some issues that make releasing a bit more troublesome right now
<sil2100> First of all, we finally managed to unblock QA, we had an issue with /dev/uinput (it was missing and no permissions to access)
<didrocks> \o/
<sil2100> But now, it seems there is an autopilot issue that pops up from time to time and breaks tests - suddenly autopilot thinks show_desktop is enabled all the time
<sil2100> I contacted QA about that
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please keep us updated on that :)
<sil2100> Will do!
<sil2100> But anyway
<sil2100> We're publishing most of the stacks today, just indicators and unity still have problems
<didrocks> sil2100: I see the indicators are failing tests (a lot for some days), known?
<didrocks> cyphermox: maybe? ^
<didrocks> (still those unity_gtk_module tests failing btw)
<sil2100> didrocks: well, that's the autopilot issue I mentioned
<didrocks> ah ok
<sil2100> didrocks: it's because it thought that show_desktop is enabled ;/
<kenvandine> there was some of those linking problems in the indicators stack as well
<didrocks> kenvandine: ah?
<kenvandine> all those seem to be resolved now, i think
<kenvandine> ordering
<didrocks> ah -pthread
<kenvandine> and check being broken
<sil2100> didrocks: the thing is, the prev-last run was much better, as there were only 3-4 failures
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's try to get that fixed first on the autopilot level first I guess
<sil2100> kenvandine pushed a fix for check, so we should be safe from now on ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: I tried reproducing it locally but with no luck sadly, so it's all up to the QA guys I guess
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100, do not hesitate to file that into the spreadsheet for your own tracking ;)
<sil2100> Will do!
<didrocks> ok, next, a good news: the raring and precise SRUs are finally in -proposed \o/
<didrocks> so we can mark that one as DONE
<sil2100> !
<sil2100> YAY!
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> just took a month and half :p
<sil2100> Still better than the 1 year with unity-2d for raring... ;p
<didrocks> heh ;)
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> Precise
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> precise yeah
<didrocks> ok, let's skip timo's task as he's still enjoying some holidays
<didrocks> daily release of libpam-freerdp
<didrocks> kenvandine: any luck? ^
<kenvandine> didrocks, next on my list :)
<kenvandine> now that webcred should be in order
<didrocks> sweet :)
<kenvandine> i'll have the packaging branch proposed today
<kenvandine> and get sil2100 or someone to review it
<didrocks> grand!
<kenvandine> although... i am now get spammed with SRUs for webapps from robru
<kenvandine> grrr
<kenvandine> :-D
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> yeah, no daily release, manual upload in order! :p
<kenvandine> he has a huge stack of SRUs for quantal and raring
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> sucks!
<sil2100> :D
<kenvandine> maybe someone can help me sponsor them :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: patch pilot should be for that!
<didrocks> so that robru doesn't just have you and I on that
<kenvandine> true
<didrocks> so do not hesitate to harass them :)
<kenvandine> but i'm more familiar already... and they come in huge quantities
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> true
<kenvandine> good point though
<didrocks> next topic was about Unity 8 + Mir discussion
<didrocks> I had a meeting with kgunn, saviq and robert
<sil2100> Any particular plans?
<didrocks> so we're going to push mir, xmir, qtmir, unity-system-compositor and unity8 (but in a ppa first) into saucy
<sil2100> All together?
<didrocks> I'm reshuffling the packaging that needs be cleaned fixed
<didrocks> no, it will be mir and unity-system-compositor first
<didrocks> still discussion about xmir which is a fork of the xorg source
<didrocks> and how to handle abi (not abi stability for now)
<didrocks> so in a world, I'm handling the packaging cleanup (multiarching as well at the same time)
<didrocks> mir is nearly done
<didrocks> then, we'll have 3 stacks:
<didrocks> mir (only mir)
<didrocks> mir-clients (xmir, qtmir, unity-system-compositor)
<didrocks> mir-consumers (unity8, lightdm)
<sil2100> Oh
<didrocks> that also means putting lightdm on daily release
<didrocks> this is temporarly, just to ensure that we always rebuild against the latest ABI
<didrocks> as they won't bump their version everytime as they break the ABI every day
<sil2100> I did not know we were hosting the main sources on LP
<didrocks> (they hope to be ABI stable in a couple of months)
<sil2100> But I see indeed there are no imports
<didrocks> sil2100: for which one? :)
<sil2100> For lightdm ;)
<didrocks> ah, robert ancell is upstream for it
<sil2100> Awesomeness
<didrocks> he wrote it on his spare time while he was already working on ubuntu :)
<didrocks> I think we should add unity-greeter to dailies as well
<didrocks> (it's a patch version for mir)
<didrocks> patched*
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think you will have time to help me on this? reviewing packages, and so on?
<sil2100> didrocks: with pleasure, the only problem I see is that I have that holiday next week ;/ You think I will manage to be around to be helpful?
<didrocks> sil2100: we'll start a little bit together then :)
<sil2100> But this week is fine
<didrocks> and see what's next!
<didrocks> ok good, thanks!
<didrocks> next one "Fix indicator-network and re-enable it for the indicator stack tests": cyphermox, any news?
<didrocks> while cyphermox is answer, robru, around?
<cyphermox> didrocks: I was waiting for news from tedg, this was broken due to changes in the underlying librarires
<cyphermox> tedg: ^^
<sil2100> tedg was busy fixing things for me ;p
<cyphermox> hehe
<didrocks> cyphermox: can you please harass him? you are starting to be an expert in that field :)
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox ;)
<didrocks> seems we have no robru again this week :( so no status on all new components with daily_release: False
<tedg> cyphermox, I think it works now, at least it does on my system.
<tedg> cyphermox, I was meaning to ask you to check :-)
<didrocks> robru: can you please try joining the weekly meeting? we shift it for you at first :) also, do you mind sending us an email with the status update on that task? (maybe with all components listed and which ones are done) ^
<didrocks> tedg: great! :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: double check please, it's tedg's code, it needs confirmation ;)
<didrocks> (also try with non ascii characters :p)
<sil2100> hehe
<didrocks> ok, let's move on
<didrocks> I guess xorg 1.14, we are waiting for testing feedback
<didrocks> kenvandine: signon-ui -> I think it's all done now that the epic battle is over, right?
<didrocks> (with all the MIRing crazyness ;))
<sil2100> Yep, I'll be keeping an eye on the xorg thing
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, yes
<kgunn> mlankhorst: ping
<cyphermox> tedg: ok, I'll retest
<mlankhorst> pong-ish
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you mark it as done on the spreadsheet please?
<didrocks> kgunn: mlankhorst: mind waiting the end of the meeting? we are almost over I guess :)
<kenvandine> yup
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> cyphermox: good luck ;)
<didrocks> ok, the next tasks are small ones…
<didrocks> "Clean up packages: lists in various stacks"
<tedg> cyphermox, Great, thanks!
 * didrocks hugs sil2100!
<didrocks> sil2100: I wanted to ask for that one today :)
<didrocks> thanks for adding it yourself without I had to ask for it :)
<didrocks> and I think we are at the end of the list, any question?
<sil2100> :)
 * sil2100 is silent
<sil2100> (silence is not a question)
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> ok, I think no questions are in order, thanks sil2100, cyphermox, kenvandine!
<kenvandine> :)
<didrocks> sil2100, cyphermox, kenvandine: just keep some free time in case robru is coming with a long list of new packages to get into distro :)
 * kenvandine just published webcred!
<sil2100> kenvandine: \o/
<cyphermox> ack
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> spreadsheet refreshed!
<tvoss_> infinity, ping
<Laney> yay, got the FillMode working
 * Laney stands atop QML
<kenvandine> :-D
<Laney> it's a bit weird though
<Laney> image: CrossFadeImage { ... } doesn't work
<Laney> image: xFadeImage
<Laney> CrossFadeImage { id: xFadeImage, ...} does
<kenvandine> that is weird
<Laney> it's the inverse of what happens with UbuntuShape actually
<kenvandine> larsu, thanks!
<kenvandine> larsu, thanks for adding tests!
<larsu> kenvandine: it's a humble beginning :)
<kenvandine> larsu, i do have a branch i'll be proposing... so it doesn't install the tests :)
<kenvandine> but i didn't want to reject it
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think you got the first upload with the new versioning schema btw :)
<didrocks> for g-c-c-s, congrats!
<kenvandine> woot :-D
 * kenvandine does a dance
<larsu> kenvandine: oops :) Thanks
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<larsu> kenvandine: ooh, you rebased instead of merging?
<kenvandine> whoops :)
<kenvandine> sort of :)
<kenvandine> damn, we need autolanding ;)
 * larsu had no idea bzr could do that
<jbicha> extra ~ ?
<larsu> haha, agreed
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gsettings-qt/no_install_tests/+merge/171366
<kenvandine> larsu, ^^
<jbicha> 0.1.7~+13.10.20130625-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> larsu, i'll add this to daily release and autolanding/CI today
<kenvandine> but first... i am really going to leave for lunch now :)
<kenvandine> bbiab
<larsu> kenvandine: thanks, merging. Me too :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: hi! Could you take a look later on?
<sil2100> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/libdbusmenu-qt/fix_pkg-config_for_qt5/+merge/171369
<sil2100> cyphermox: I made a typo when duing the double-build back in the days
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^ maybe you could take a look as well
<sil2100> See you later guys!
<ritz> seb128 , hi, who updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/ ?
<ritz> seb128 , hi, who updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/ ?
<seb128> ritz, hey, nobody does I think
<seb128> ritz, but you have logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ritz> hmm, interesting
<ritz> I was compiling a list of interesting bits, and was checking back on the desktop meet page.
<seb128> shrug, jenkins started spamming me
<ritz> did not see this being updated for last few meets
<ritz> thus the question
<seb128> bah, those are not actual errors but broken vms
<seb128> ritz, we decided to stop updating the wiki a few meetings ago
<seb128> there was very few people going to read the wiki
<seb128> we decided to rather encourage groups to make status update on specific topics
<ritz> aah, okay.
<infinity> tvoss_: Pong?
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, hi
<Sweetshark> ha, he was just hiding!
<Sweetshark> seb128: pls consider sponsoring the liborcus package.
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, just saw your email, looking at it
<seb128> Sweetshark, uploaded
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks a lot
<seb128> Sweetshark, yw!
<Sweetshark> seb128 finished, didrocks takes over with bug 1194612 ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194612 in liborcus (Ubuntu) "[MIR] liborcus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194612
<Sweetshark> *hrhr*
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> do you plan to play the "it was shipped with libreoffice in main, so no need of a mir" card?
<Sweetshark> seb128: thats exactly what the bug says
<seb128> Sweetshark, bah, upload failed, you didn't include the orig in the .changes
<Sweetshark> seb128: gah.
<seb128> Sweetshark, let me handle it, I can rebuild the source, it's not a big one
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, fixed anyway ;)
 * Sweetshark loves how https://bugs.freedesktop.org/reports.cgi?product=LibreOffice&datasets=UNCONFIRMED looks ...
<seb128> desrt, still around? what's the recommend way nowadays to set a dconf key value for a new user?
<seb128> hum, dsl disconnect
<seb128> mterry, hey, not sure you got my question, do you guys still have a lightdm packaging vcs?
<seb128> grrr dsl line
<seb128> mterry, saw my pings? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yes
<mterry> seb128, I believe we use trunk now for that
<seb128> mterry, no packaging in there?
<seb128> or is my checkout from the wrong branch?
<seb128> let me check
<mterry> seb128, oh you are right
<mterry> seb128, I think we stopped using the vcs
<seb128> :-(
<mterry> seb128, but for unity-greeter, debian/ is inline
<mterry> seb128, I can't remember why we stopped, that was robert-ancell's doing, I believe
<seb128> did he meant to merge the packaging in trunk?
<seb128> (that would be nice)
<seb128> oh, come on, nm-applet this time
<seb128> mterry, speaking of who
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, is there a packaging vcs for lightdm?
<robert_ancell> seb128, no
<seb128> robert_ancell, why not?
<robert_ancell> seb128, there used to be a full check-in type one, but it was always getting broken so I just dropped it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> robert_ancell, what about merging the packaging in trunk? ;-)
<jbicha> at the second desktop meeting today, they talked about making lightdm & unity-greeter daily builds at least until mir stabilized
<robert_ancell> seb128, I was going to ask you / didrocks about that. There's a couple of patches that can't go upstream - what do we do about those? (e.g. the language patch)
<robert_ancell> I pinged mterry about the dbus one to see if it is still applicable - if so I'll make a change so it's just ubuntu configuration
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've also made the conf.d directory so we can remove some ubuntu specific config and put it into the appropriate ubuntu packages
<robert_ancell> so yes, I'd like to get the packaging upstream if we can make it work
<robert_ancell> also, if I ever get the time to refactor the guest support we can split that Ubuntu specific stuff out too
<seb128> robert_ancell, why do you need the distro specific stuff out to get the packaging upstream.?
<seb128> the packaging is distro specific anyway
<robert_ancell> seb128, is there any value in having upstream packaging if we don't use it?
<seb128> seems like a waste of effort to try to clean those
<seb128> we do use it
<seb128> for Ubuntu :p
<seb128> I just want a vcs I can send a merge request on for review
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, so we'd have debian/patches/foo in the upstream packaging which seems a bit of a headache
<seb128> robert_ancell, mterry, desrt: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143403175/lightdm.debdiff ... please review/comment
<seb128> it's a bit hackish
<seb128> but less than the su dbus-launch gsettings set way
<robert_ancell> seb128, looks fine to me
<Laney> isn't the problem that it's using gconftool?
<seb128> Laney, no, the problem is that the su command doesn't work
<seb128> it tries to write to some /run/user/<wronguid>/dconf not available
<mterry> seb128, seems fine yeha
<seb128> that's racy and buggy
<seb128> Laney, see robert_ancell's comment on the bug
<seb128> Laney, that script just create an user and create dirs with su/mkdir/chown hacks
<seb128> so there is no user logged in at this point
<seb128> which means no logind session, so proper XDG_RUNTIME_DIR yet, etc
<seb128> robert_ancell, mterry: thanks, I tested it and it works here, I will just upload then
<robert_ancell> seb128, mterry, packaging hints welcome for this https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/lightdm-conf.d/+merge/171009
<Laney> fair enough, surprised we got away with using gsettings-data-convert for this long :P
<seb128> Laney, yeah, me too :p
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum, if you want to migrate stuff the easier way would be to make lightdm breaks on unity-greeter (<< version-started-using-conf.d)
<seb128> robert_ancell, but I think it's a minor detail as well
<robert_ancell> seb128, it would be annoying for lightdm to have a dependency on u-g
<seb128> robert_ancell, why aren't greeters depending on lightdm?
<robert_ancell> seb128, because they don't strictly require it
<seb128> what use they are without it?
<robert_ancell> they recommend it I think?
<robert_ancell> not a lot
<seb128> I would just change it to recommends, I don't see the use of a greeter without lightdm
<desrt> seb128: evil, but i'll live :)
<seb128> doh, "to depends"
<seb128> desrt, do you have a better way? the bug comment  I added by then suggested you wanted to add a way to dump an dconf database to the user config or something
<Laney> It might be nice to think about whether we can use user sessions for the guest session
<Laney> could maybe do some of this
<seb128> yeah...
<desrt> seb128: no... i think a dconf wrote on creating a guest user account is not the most expensive thing that we're doing...
<seb128> well, that one should work and should be backportable to older series
<thumper> hi seb128
<thumper> hi desrt, robert_ancell
<thumper> morning everyone :)
<desrt> thumper: hey!
<robert_ancell> thumper, hello
<seb128> thumper, hey, how are you?
<thumper> seb128: good, enjoying more coding again
<thumper> seb128: although back into a semi-management role very quickly
<thumper> team lead type stuff, so still lots of coding
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I've got /run/user/1000/pulse as root:root 700 here which has broken PA
<Laney> how might that have happened?
<xnox> Laney: what's the plan for gtk+ 3.9? will it be in saucy?
<Laney> no, why?
<xnox> Laney: I'm just seeing a few theme regressions with current ubuntu-themes and current gtk. And I'm not sure how far up I should be mimicking changes from Adwaita theme.
<xnox> in saucy, regression from raring.
<Laney> you fake the theme?
<xnox> Laney: basically with gtk3 gtk + gnome-themes aka adwaite change hand-in-hand adding/removing/changing css properties as they wish, and all themes including ubuntu-themes must play catchup.
<xnox> Laney: the text-urls blue instead of orange is my current most annoying item.
<Laney> Well it should be stable for saucy now if you're worried about that
<xnox> Laney: hmm... seems like seb128 replied to the report, bug 1187327
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1187327 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "text url is blue, instead of orange" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187327
<xnox> meh, ok.
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that's a good reply
<Laney> see you tomorrow
 * xnox will poke design people for the magic number
<xnox> Laney: good night.
 * xnox hopes Laney is not going to show up at my doorstep tomorrow.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-26
<pitti> Bonjour
<pitti> RAOF: btw, did you find a sponsor for colord?
<RAOF> pitti: No, I haven't yet.
<RAOF> I haven't been shopping around much, either, though.
<pitti> RAOF: ooh, what do I see in my mailbox!
<pitti> [rt.debian.org #4455] Resolved: Martin Pitt's new gpg key
<RAOF> pitti: Yay!
<pitti> RAOF: so, want me to upload colord?
<RAOF> Yes please!
<pitti> RAOF: oh, you didn't bump the glib build dep? >= 2.36.0 or so?
<pitti> well, I guess not that important unless someone wants to backport
<RAOF> pitti: Would you like me to bump that build-dep? It's simple enough to do so.
<RAOF> Failing that, I'll do it after upload.
<pitti> RAOF: well, if it messes up your dch -r/tagging etc., don't worry for now
<pitti> RAOF: I'm currently running it through run-adt-test, just to confirm
<RAOF> Ta.
<pitti> ubtree0t-make-check  FAIL status: 2, stderr: make: *** No rule to make target `c...
<pitti> meh
<pitti> debian bug 711209 strikes again
<ubot2`> Debian bug 711209 in autopkgtest "autopkgtest: build-needed restriction doesn't actually run tests in built tree" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/711209
<pitti> but that shouldn't happen when running from the archive
<pitti> but the build worked fine at least
<RAOF> That won't happen when running from the archive? Yay!
<pitti> Uploading colord_1.0.1-1_amd64.changes: done.
 * pitti feels the powah again!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> good mooooorning, seb128!
<seb128> pitti, good mooooorning freedom lover! ;-)
<seb128> pitti, welcome back in the debian keyring!
<pitti> seb128: merci beaucoup! the force is strong in me again!
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, good morning!
<Laney> a fine day it is too
<seb128> let's see, sky is blue and it's not rainy, so it's a good start ;-)
<pitti> Laney: FYI, I re-tried glib autopkgtest this morning again, but it still fails
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-glib2.0/17/
<Laney> pitti: I kind of expected it to
<tvoss> infinity, ping
<Laney> I'm about to finish packaging the test runner
<pitti> it timed out
<pitti> so some test was hanging
<pitti> three apport .crashes on that, though
<Laney> where's stdout from that test?
<pitti> Laney: perhaps simply a case of some missing test depends?
<pitti> Laney: it timed out, there is none :/
<Laney> urgh
<pitti> due do another autopkgtest bug
<pitti> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'stdin'
<Laney> anyway, I might have set the environment up wrong
<pitti> but I guesss you can reproduce this in "run-adt-test -sPk glib2.0"
<Laney> oh, I don't know about this script
<pitti> and then ssh in, and run it manually (without adt-run) to see what happens
<Laney> I was monkeying aroudn with adt-run but I couldn't figure out how to make it not try to build the source
<Laney> which is annoying
<pitti> Laney: oh, you don't? http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<Laney> adt-run --some-options --- adt-virt-schroot saucy-amd64
<pitti> Laney: adt-run --built-tree=. --no-built-binaries --- adt-virt-null
<pitti> or schroot, yes
<Laney> will that satisfy the test depends from apt?
<pitti> yes
<Laney> oh, cool!
<Laney> anyway, packaging the test runner, modifying the autopkgtest to use that and then seeing what still fails
<pitti> Laney: so you can also just do "run-adt-test -sPl" to log in, then apt-get source glib2.0, then run "adt-run --built-tree=. --no-built-binaries --- adt-virt-null"
<Laney> great
<pitti> Laney: "run-adt-test -sUl" is an effing fast and convenient way to get a throwaway VM in tmpfs, I use that often to debug apt problems or run NM tests, etc.
<Laney> urk, fsck "Errors were found"
<pitti> $ cat .adtrc
<pitti> APTPROXY=http://10.0.2.2:3142
<pitti> with that, it'll even use your local apt-cacher-ng, so installing stuff happens in the blink of an eye
<Laney> ah, I'd want to make it use my local mirror
<pitti> or that
<pitti> Laney: there's no option for that ATM (feel free to propose one), for now you can just change it in ./bin/prepare-testbed
<seb128> $ run-adt-test
<seb128> run-adt-test : commande introuvable
<seb128> pitti, do you have a wikipage/manpage about what is run-adt-test? ;-)
<pitti> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<pitti> bzr branch lp:auto-package-testing
<seb128> danke
<pitti> not packaged ATM; perhaps it should be at some point (ubuntu-dev-scripts or so)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: oh, you need to run "prepare-testbed amd64" (or i386) once first, of course; all on that page
<Laney> my first challenge is to figure out how to start a new package in pkg-gnome SVN
<Laney> ah just one svn propset
<seb128> Laney, checkout, mkdir, svn add?
<Laney> I was just scared of getting the properties wrong because of their weird layout
<infinity> tvoss: ?
<tvoss> infinity, hey there, quick question if kubuntu-desktop is good to install on saucy, yet?
<infinity> tvoss: You'd be better off asking Riddell or ScottK, but I think they got the world mostly under control.
<tvoss> infinity, okay, thanks
<tvoss> infinity, a manual install of kde-workspace fixed the issue, installing kubuntu-desktop now
<Laney> SUMMARY: total: 196 passed: 196 skipped: 0 failed: 0
<Laney> wee
<Laney> pitti: seems to work if I use the proper runner :-)
<pitti> Laney: nice!
<Laney> just uploaded to debian NEW, will sync it over manually if needed at the next glib upload
<Laney> SVN, CDBS, ... love pkg-gnome packaging
<pitti> at some point we ought to at least move to dh7 IMHO
<Laney> I remember that someone was working on git migration but it stalled
<Laney> IIRC because the team wanted to migrate everything at once which is a lot of work
<mlankhorst> didrocks: so now that unity landed, x1.14 time?
<didrocks> mlankhorst: did you get any confirmation from the call for testing that it's ok?
<mlankhorst> touch was broken, but it was already the case and even all the upstream bug fixes don't fix it yet. :(
<didrocks> mlankhorst: multitouch was alredy broken? I think nobody is maintaining it anyway
<didrocks> mlankhorst: but did you get people "acking" that barriers are still working, everything's fine?
<darkxst> X 1.14 is working well here, no touch though
<mlankhorst> whot is doing it upstream, I helped him with a lot of bugfixes but the hanging touch bug is still around..
<didrocks> ok, I think the barriers are the most important one
 * mlankhorst checks
<darkxst> barriers work well on gnome-shell
<Laney> "unity landed" -> only need X PPA?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<didrocks> darkxst: interested in the Unity experience TBH :p
<Laney> ok, will check here then
<Laney> I didn't really feel like enabling the daily ppa
<darkxst> I figured that, but I don't use unity
 * Laney reboots
<Laney> I haz barriers
<didrocks> Laney: hiding/showing the launcher then works? :)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> (as much as it ever did :P)
<didrocks> great :)
<Laney> mlankhorst: yeah, seems fine here on nvidia
<didrocks> mlankhorst: let's plan doing the transition tomorrow then? we need to land unity at the same time with the patch, right?
<mlankhorst> didrocks: I patched up unity in the ppa :)
<didrocks> mlankhorst: yeah, so we need to land both at the same time
<didrocks> mlankhorst: you are going to add a Breaks: unity (<< ) I guess?
<didrocks> to ensure people don't get in a middle-transition state
<mlankhorst> I don't think that's the correct way to do it here, it's a tad annoying due to updates
<didrocks> why?
<didrocks> the new Xorg will breaks unity without installing the updated version (at least, the barriers)
<mlankhorst> the x server may not run on the same computer as the x client, I think in general having a breaks like that is a bad idea..
<didrocks> mlankhorst: how do you want to handle the transition then and avoiding having people upgrading at the bad time?
<mlankhorst> I depend on the new libxi/libxfixes in unity, that's the best I can do
<didrocks> mlankhorst: but that doesn't make the other side, people upgrading xorg and having a broken unity?
<Laney> wait
<Laney> I just tried a few sessions and now my unity session didn't come up
<Laney> [   739.512] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): EVO Push buffer channel allocation failed
<Laney> [   739.512] (EE)  *** Aborting ***
<Laney> [   739.512] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to allocate EVO core DMA push buffer
<Laney> [   739.512] (EE)  *** Aborting ***
<mlankhorst> congratulations, you probably found a bug in the nvidia driver, or the display part of your hardware hung
<Laney> tell me how best to file a bug report ^_^
<mlankhorst> tseliot would know
<tseliot> Laney: can you try removing ~/.nvidia-settings-rc and restarting X, please?
<Laney> tseliot: I don't have that file
<mlankhorst> Laney: anything in dmesg?
<Laney> [  640.929781] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-ddd6c16b-fd05-a479-f9db-93c7aa8f9f3b
<Laney> [  641.945261] current rate 0 is different from the runtime rate 48000
<Laney> don't know what that one came from
<tseliot> Laney: ok then please type: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh and give me the nvidia-bug-report.log that you will find in your current directory
<Laney> okies
<Laney> tseliot: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/temp/nvidia-bug-report.log.gz
<Laney> let me know if I can restart
<Laney> Don't know if you read earlier but this is me running canonical-x/x-staging in saucy
<Laney> tseliot: I'm restarting now. Don't want to wait any longer :P.
<tseliot> Laney: I think I have all I need, thanks
<Laney> cool
<mlankhorst> ugh
<mlankhorst> a config file left behind by unity-system-compositor caused lightdm to fail here, I wanted to blame xorg for that :P
<tseliot> oops, I thought I had removed nvidia-310 and 313...
<Laney> mlankhorst: not unity-greeter?
<mlankhorst> nah, a mir branch
<Laney> ah
<tseliot> Laney: did the problem happen after a suspend/resume cycle?
<Laney> no, not that boot
<Laney> I'd changed session a few times
<Laney> If you see something about suspend in those logs that was from the previous boot
<seb128> Laney, mlankhorst: the lightdm conf file might end up being problematic since those are in /etc they are going to be left over when the package is removed but not purged
<tseliot> Laney: maybe use this as your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try to reproduce the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801225/
<Laney> I did think of that
<Laney> I'd add the Depends and then rm_conffile it but ...
<Laney> tseliot: doing
<Laney> tseliot: ok, I changed session a load of times with that config and didn't see it
<Laney> don't know what that says :-)
<tseliot> Laney: I think we've worked around the issue for now. If you manage to reproduce it again in the future, just let me know ;)
<mlankhorst> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/tip/tip.git/log/
 * mlankhorst does ceremonial dance
<Laney> very nice
<tvoss_> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> tvoss_: pong
<tvoss_> didrocks, hey there, so for some weird reason, my icons are taken from the wrong icon theme in Unity
<didrocks> tvoss_: do you have any ppa? changed anything in g-c-c?
<didrocks> tvoss_: maybe check first your theme in gnome-control-center, appearance capplet
<tvoss_> didrocks, I have the system-compositor ppa
<didrocks> tvoss_: I doubt you have other things in it :) you do have gnome-settings-daemon started? the theme itself is right?
<tvoss_> didrocks, gnome-settings-daemon is running
<didrocks> tvoss_: so, check the selected theme in g-c-c
<tvoss_> didrocks, switching to high-contrast works, selecting ambiance or radiance does not
<tvoss_> didrocks, except for the window decorations
<didrocks> tvoss_: what do you mean, it's following the theme?
<tvoss_> didrocks, ambiance window decoration works, but not the gtk theme
<didrocks> so the windows content is gnome vanilla one?
<mitya57> tvoss_: does  python3 -c "from gi.repository import Gtk; print(Gtk.Settings.get_default().get_property('gtk-icon-theme-name'))"  print the correct name?
<didrocks> in the look
<didrocks> mitya57: it seems it's not only the icon theme from his description
<tvoss_> mitya57, says gnome
<seb128> tvoss_, do you use a config that breaks xsettings support?
<seb128> tvoss_, like does xmir support xsettings?
<tvoss_> seb128,it's a vanilla xserver in that respect
<tvoss_> seb128, why do we need xsettings still btw? I thought we would have removed that?
<tvoss_> at least for unity
<seb128> tvoss_, well, gtk uses those for e.g the theme
<tvoss_> seb128, how can I check if that is actually all working correctly?
 * mitya57 has a script for getting raw xsettings values somewhere
<seb128> tvoss_, I don't think there is an easy way or a tool for that, let's see if mitya57 find his script
<seb128> tvoss_, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme
<seb128> or gtk-theme
<seb128> does that return the right values?
<tvoss_> seb128, ubuntu-mono-light
<seb128> k, so that part is correct
<seb128> tvoss_, you are under GNOME right, not KDE (I saw you were playing with KDE earlier)
<mitya57> Found: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801381 — but's that's a very ugly code, and it uses python-xpyb
<tvoss_> seb128, I'm running unity7 right now
<seb128> tvoss_, the way things usually work under GNOME is that gnome-settings-daemon reads that key and set the xsettings to the same value as the key and gtk picks that xsettings
<tvoss_> seb128, that sounds weird, to say the least, but okay
<seb128> tvoss_, if you changed session, are you sure that you don't have a leftover settings daemon from e.g KDE that stopped gnome-settings-daemon to take the ownership of those settings?
<seb128> that happens sometimes
<seb128> there can be only one setting daemon at the time, so if one is running g-s-d will bail out
<mitya57> On Wayland Gtk just uses GSettings directly, I think we can make it do the same on Mir
<seb128> mitya57, that seems better than what was suggested on https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49021
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 49021 in wayland "Ideas: A wayland settings protocol to tell clients about themes, fonts, etc." [Enhancement,New]
<tvoss_> seb128 difficult to check, let me see if I can just start afresh
<mitya57> seb128: but that will be Gtk-specific
<tvoss_> mitya57, having settings separate from the display server in the session sounds like a good idea
<tvoss_> seb128, does not help
<tvoss_> seb128, @reboot
<tvoss_> Trevinho, ping
<seb128> tvoss_, still broken?
<tvoss_> seb128, yup
<tvoss_> seb128, how can I force an icon and gtk theme in unity?
<seb128> tvoss_, do you have a ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<seb128> tvoss_, if so what does it contain?
<tvoss_> seb128, nope, no such file
<seb128> tvoss_, can you "strace -f gtk3-demo 2>&1 | grep /home/tvoss > log" and pastebin/copy online, I wonder if KDE wrote some sort of config somewhere
<seb128> tvoss_, like a gtkrc or settings.ini
<seb128> tvoss_, gtk3-demo or another gtk program (the smaller the better)
<seb128> e.g if you try on gedit you will have more noise
<tvoss_> seb128, gtk3-demo is not in my path
<seb128> eog
<seb128> gtk3-demo is in gtk-3-examples that we don't install by default
<tvoss_> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<seb128> tvoss_, otherwise, to confirm ...
<seb128> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme
<seb128> returns the right theme?
<tvoss_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801440/
<tvoss_> seb128, yup
<seb128> and you have light-themes installed?
<seb128> tvoss_, [pid  6684] access("/home/tvoss/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini", F_OK <unfinished ...>
<seb128> tvoss_, what is in this file?
<seb128> tvoss_, strace seems to disagree with you that it doesn't exist...
<seb128> tvoss_, it would ENOENT otherwise
<tvoss_> seb128, ls -lha does not show it ... hmmm, asks for an rm -rf :-)?
<seb128> tvoss_, is your theme working in a guest session or with another user?
<tvoss_> seb128, need to check
<seb128> tvoss_, that strace also end up on ibus stuff, I wonder if ibus screw up things...but I guess you didn't change anything ibus related recently?
<tvoss_> seb128, noope
<seb128> tvoss_, I'm a bit puzzled at this point :/ would be useful to try with another user to see if that's an user config issue or a system issue
<tvoss_> seb128, ack
<Trevinho> tvoss_ pong
<seb128> Trevinho, wait for him to be back ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey btw
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, in fact my tab was not autcompleting him, :)
<seb128> Trevinho, for a good reason :p
<Trevinho> seb128: :) hi to you too ;)
 * Trevinho does the "g++4.8 faster compilation" dance
<seb128> tvoss, wb
<seb128> tvoss, gtk IIRC should do "user config -> xsettings -> default config (/etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini)"
<Trevinho> tvoss: pong²
<seb128> tvoss, if you get a wrong theme it would suggest either a broken config got written somewhere (but I can't find it in your strace, though the fact it don't ENOINT on that .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini puzzles me) or that the xsettings is set to the wrong value
<tvoss> seb128, copied the default setting to my user directory, and restarting my session :)
<tvoss> seb128, no luck
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> did you try with another user?
<tvoss> seb128, yup
<seb128> does it work?
<Trevinho> tvoss: did you ping me before about this icon issue?
<tvoss> Trevinho, yup
<Trevinho> tvoss: mh, ok so I re-read what has been said
<seb128> Trevinho, if you have any clue what could be wrong there, please help, I'm running out of ideas
<seb128> tvoss, can you do a strace again but without grep, or grep on "themes" ... I wonder what theme it goes to read
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, that seems weird...
<Trevinho> mhhm
<Trevinho> seb128: I probably didn't read all, but is he having theme issues also with other launched applications (a part from unity)?
<seb128> Trevinho, that's a good question, I assumed that the theme was wrong for the session, but maybe that's a wrong assumption...
<Trevinho> seb128: it's probably like that as the apps launched from unity should still use the same env, but it also seems something wrong on our themes configurations
<seb128> tvoss_, is your issue specific to unity or happening in gtk apps as well?
<tvoss_> seb128, gtk apps in general
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, so at least it's not unity fault..
<tvoss_> seb128, grepping for themes gives: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801517/
<didrocks> hey kenvandine! thanks for publishing webcreds :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: can you have a look (maybe with cyphermox as well) to other stacks and why they are not publishing? I'm doing Mir and can't get to those, sil2100 is on holidays today
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> thanks!
<kenvandine> apps was blocked by webcred, i published it
<kenvandine> media broke because of a chroot problem, handling that now
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you look at indicators and qa?
<seb128> tvoss_, Trevinho: I'm starting thinking it's a problem on the machine/disk ... I don't understand why the access() calls to user files don't return ENOENT if the files don't exist
 * didrocks waves good evening, have to leave for an early appointment
<desrt> seb128: greetings
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: did you do your accountsservice upload yet?
<seb128> desrt, no, still fighting with the update
<seb128> I hate that piece of code :/
<desrt> seb128: can you please toss those patches in?
<seb128> if I ever manage to get the update right, sure
<desrt> thanks
<desrt> anything i can help with?
<seb128> hate hate hate how they pile hacks on hacks to filter users out
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48178
<desrt> ya.....
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 48178 in general "Add some users to the default blacklist" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<desrt> to be fair, this is unix...
<seb128> I'm updating our patch to revert to the old "filter on uid ranges"
<seb128> I'm not sure what was wrong with that
<seb128> they have "is there a valid shell" + "is there a hash at the right format" + "is the user is in the list"
<seb128> and they stuff is still not good enough, I guess stuff like CouchDb listed
<seb128> or "backup"
<seb128> or "www-data"
<desrt> sigh.
<seb128> or "(dirmngr)"
<desrt> the password hash check tripped me up the other day
<desrt> since it filters some real human users who exist but do not yet have a valid password set
<desrt> sad truth is that unix makes it very hard to tell the difference between accounts belonging to real people and system accounts
<desrt> i wonder if we could make some simplifying assumptions for debian....
<desrt> like just split at 1000 and hardcode the nobody account
<desrt> i can't think of any exceptions to that rule...
<seb128> desrt, well, we are using the uid range in Ubuntu and Debian (e.g as defined in /etc/login.defs)
<desrt> so why not use _only_ that?
<desrt> ie: nuke all other checks
<seb128> that's what we do, I just gave a try to the new upstream way
<seb128> and I'm rebasing the patch, which is a bit of a pain because they refactored a bit
<desrt> UID_MIN                  1000
<desrt> UID_MAX                 60000
<seb128> but I'm getting there
<desrt> i like it!
<desrt> even properly excludes the nobody account, this way
<seb128> which is what upstream was doing before http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/commit/?id=ffbd85a5baee93af150fd575a44e7a7d81a13958
<seb128> I never got why they changed it
<seb128> desrt, people.canonical.com/~seb128/2001-filtering_out_users.patch
<seb128> desrt, that's our current patch, just rebased on 0.6.34
<seb128> desrt, if that helps you as a base
<desrt> seb128: may help a bit for login.defs parsing, thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> desrt, ok, I got my update working... what patch did you want me to cherrypick on top?
<desrt> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63733
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 63733 in general "add support for extension interfaces" [Enhancement,New]
<desrt> there are three patches at the bottom
<desrt> the last one is strictly documentation
<desrt> but you need the two before (comments 8 and 9)
<desrt> comment 10 has zero effect on the installed package, so i wouldn't bother
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> kenvandine: poke
<kenvandine> cyphermox, prod
<cyphermox> kenvandine: just to ack, I am looking at indicators and QA
<kenvandine> thx
<cyphermox> kenvandine: however, shouldn't this just get ignored:
<cyphermox> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: E: The following additional packages will be installed:
<cyphermox> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: +libglib2.0-0
<cyphermox> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: +libglib2.0-bin
<cyphermox> ^^ I'm sure we don't really want to add these packages to the package list for QA :D
<kenvandine> i would think so
<kenvandine> kind of core packages :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> going to take a good look, that shouldn't be happening
<cyphermox> ah, same thing for qa and indicators
<cyphermox> kenvandine: unity same issue btw
<cyphermox> looks like they probably mostly all failed because this showed up in upgrade :(
<kenvandine> i don't think that is why media failed
<kenvandine> apps just got blocked on webcred
<kenvandine> media is failing autopilot tests
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> but any new tests today, if one of the packages require glib, will fail with the same result
<cyphermox> perhaps this is the kind of thing that really ought to be special cased
<cyphermox> the issue is that there was a new glib that was uploaded, and is now available in the archive, since the image that is used to build the vms that run the tests was created
<cyphermox> so running the same tests tomorrow we'd be fine
<seb128> mterry, miiiiiike
<Laney> (he only loves you for your team membership. RESIST.)
<mterry> seb128, heyo?
<seb128> mterry, howdy ... do you have a minute to discuss you pin patch to accountsservice?
<seb128> mterry, it makes things double free and get unhappy when you try changing an user password
<seb128> (I first though it was my update that was screwed but it happens in saucy as well)
<mterry> seb128, aw crap.  I ran with it for a while, thought it was OK
<seb128> mterry, can you have a look to user.c?
<seb128> user_set_password () does
<seb128>         daemon_local_check_auth (user->daemon,
<seb128> ...
<mterry> seb128, if it it's causing immediate problems, you can undo the patch, nothing depends on it yet, while I fix
<seb128>                                  user_change_password_authorized_cb,
<seb128> ...
<seb128>                                  (GDestroyNotify)free_passwords);
<seb128>  
<seb128> or user_change_password_authorized_cb() ends on
<seb128>  out:
<seb128>         g_free (password_hint);
<seb128>         g_free (password);
<seb128>  
<seb128> mterry, I guess if (GDestroyNotify)free_passwords does the cleaning we don't need the 2 g_free calls
<mterry> seb128, OK, will look.
<seb128> mterry, I just want sanity check from somebody else, I'm not sure to understand that code well from a quick look
<mterry> seb128, how are you reproducing?  Is there a bug for it?
<seb128> mterry, reproduce -> run "gnome-control-center user-accounts", click "unlock", click a password field from any user (I picked test users, not mines), enter a password, confirm it, click "change"
<seb128> -> double_free
<cyphermox> kenvandine: ok, seems like we should probably be able to just rerun the tests and they should pass, at least for indicators
<cyphermox> kenvandine: I'll rerun that now, so we can see if it fixes the issue
<mterry> seb128, that does seem like a double free
<seb128> mterry, well double free from accounts-daemon, g-c-c hangs
<seb128> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801893/
<mterry> seb128, huh.  I feel like I tested that, but clearly not with final patch's code.
<seb128> mterry, you can confirm the bug?
<seb128> mterry, ok, dropping the 2 frees after the out: fixes it...
<seb128> mterry, I'm happy to just sneak that in my upload if you +1 it (should I check the code for other problems?)
<mterry> seb128, hm, I don't get freeze in gcc
<mterry> i didn't open from console though, let me see what that says
<seb128> mterry, well, sudo /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon --replace and look at what happen on this time
<seb128> mterry, g-c-c doesn't freeze every time for me
<mterry> seb128, that function got some last minute changes, which were from me, not the original patch author.  So that was my fault.  If that work flow works well for you now, that should be a sufficient check
<seb128> I guess it depends if the daemon breaks before sending a reply
<mterry> seb128, yup, I see crash too
<mterry> seb128, dropping the frees should fix it, yeah
<mterry> seb128, thanks for the catch
<seb128> mterry, yw, thanks for confirming ... doing that in my upload
<seb128> mterry, I see that the original patch was calling g_variant_unref as GDestroyNotify
<seb128> mterry, so just destroying the variant and letting the callback free the 2 gchar *
<mterry> seb128, doesn't the unref happen naturally?
<mterry> oh, because we pass it
<mterry> seb128, yup.   Just removing the g_free after the out: label should be fine
<seb128> mterry, yep, thanks again!
 * seb128 is happy, g-c-c works 
<seb128> hum, no
<seb128> mterry, that patch is buggy :/ do you use it for anything atm?
<seb128> mterry, it doesn't segfault anymore but it doesn't actually change the password either...
<mterry> seb128, disable for now until I can fix it.  It seemed to be working for me a while ago, but clearly my last minute fixes broke things and I didn't properly test them
<desrt> seb128: did you do the upload yet?
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> seb128: maybe interesting to try with my new patch instead....
<seb128> desrt, I can do that ;-)
<desrt> seb128: ah.  didn't notice you're not in #gnome-hackers
<desrt> see here https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66214
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 66214 in general "Clean up user classification logic" [Normal,New]
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> mterry, ok, I did some debugging, it fails to change the passwd for other users than the current one
<seb128> mterry, I don't think it's the most frequent usecase, will keep the patch enable
<mterry> seb128, OK.  Assign a bug to me, I can look at it
<mterry> seb128, thanks for debugging a bit
<seb128> mterry, I might finish debugging it later since I started, it's a problem in the pam helper
<seb128> mterry, yw
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, I will assign to you with details if I need to move to something else
 * mterry can't wait  :)
<seb128> desrt, your uid filtering patch works fine \o/
<desrt> cool
<desrt> so i guess we can carry this one now instead
<desrt> and maybe drop it when it goes upstream (in one form or another)
<seb128> right, I swapped them and did a package test build
<seb128> keeping it this way
<desrt> i nixed most of the old patch you sent me... the error checking was not very good :/
<seb128> the old patch was the old upstream code
<desrt> like... it searched for "UID_MIN" in the login.defs file
<seb128> it was mostly a revert of their recent work
<desrt> which would find "SYS_UID_MIN" if that happened to come first :p
<seb128> glad you cleaned it then ;-)
<seb128> desrt, btw you will need to rebase one of your patches on the other one :p
<desrt> Makefile conflict?
<seb128> daemon.c conflict
<desrt> weird
<seb128> in daemon_init()
<desrt> can you clean it up for now?
<seb128> but as Makefile.am as well
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I did
<desrt> thanks
<seb128> they just change code in the same area, so you will need to rebase depending which one goes in first
<kenvandine> larsu, gsettings-qt adding to daily-release and fginther is setting up jenkins for autolanding and CI
<larsu> kenvandine: \o/
<larsu> awesome
<fginther> kenvandine, larsu, it's ready now
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> larsu, ok, as of now no more pushing to trunk :)
<larsu> kenvandine: I'll try :P
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> larsu, also... i hear you're the guy to talk to about lp:indicator-messages/phablet?
<kenvandine> basically, the inline replies like we can do for SMS
<kenvandine> i need to add those for facebook and stuff
<larsu> kenvandine: yes, the phablet libmessagingmenu has special API for that (which I don't like btw)
<larsu> I'll be working on consolidating the branches next week
<larsu> can you wait tht long or are you blocked on it?
<kenvandine> is there any docs or a good example i can look at?
<kenvandine> well, i can wait
<larsu> no, I made that pretty ad-hoc last year to have something for the phone demo
<kenvandine> but i would like to start hacking on it
<kenvandine> i need to make it work like the demo did :)
<larsu> basically I sat next to the only user of it: boiko (he wrote the phone app)
<larsu> I'm still considering to change the API a bit before merging it
<kenvandine> so maybe next week when you refactor that a bit... you can sit (virtually) next to me as the next consumer of it?
<larsu> haha sure :D
<larsu> basically you can now create a MessagingMenu.Message (in addition to sources)
<kenvandine> ok, i'll bug you about that next week
<larsu> ok let's do that, thanks :)
<kenvandine> i want to add the entry from a python process
<kenvandine> or probably the service written in vala
<kenvandine> but then do qml for the interaction stuff
<larsu> both will work, it's fully gobject-introspection
<kenvandine> does that require me creating a new widget?
<larsu> but no qml api yet
<kenvandine> how does phone-app do it?
<larsu> no, you can't put widgets into the panel
<larsu> it doesn't, there's only the one widget
<kenvandine> ah
<larsu> "hero item"
<larsu> or some such
<kenvandine> that item can work for me :)
<kenvandine> same concept
<kenvandine> if i can tell it to do something different with the message
<larsu> basically it's an image, title, text, and optionally some buttons and/or reply field
<larsu> ya, we don't want apps to put stuff into the panel process
<larsu> but if you need something special, we might be able to add it to the existing widget
<kenvandine> i just need it to call a function in libfriends or qml-friends to do the actual reply
<kenvandine> does that require changing the widget?
<larsu> no, the widget can handle replies
<larsu> you'll get a callback with the string
<kenvandine> cool!
<kenvandine> basically i need to make it work the way the demo content did before :)
 * larsu thinks kenvandine is just realizing how little work he has to do for that
 * kenvandine hopes so
<kenvandine> larsu, ok, i'll bug you about that next week :)
<larsu> looking forward to it!?
<larsu> :P
<kenvandine> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gsettings-qt/depends_for_tests/+merge/171644
<kenvandine> larsu, easy review to fix the build before tonight's daily release run :)
<larsu> kenvandine: approved. Let's see if the auto merger works
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> Laney, i'm looking forward to seeing your background panel with gsettings merged :)
<kenvandine> larsu, merged!
<Laney> kenvandine: Yeah! It needs error handling and ideally to react to changes in the key (how do I do that with gsettings-qt) first though?
<Laney> oh and I expect it doesn't work on the device
<larsu> Laney: qml doesn't do bidirectional binding unfortunately. So you need to bind a function to onClicked and set the key from js
<larsu> works as expected, settings.keyName = value;
<Laney> larsu: Not that; a signal when something else changes the key
<Laney> like changed
<larsu> Laney: you don't need that, the key is changed and gsettings-qt uses qml's native notification stuff
<larsu> Checkbox { checked: settings.something } will do the right thing
<Laney> hmm, didn't work naively but I'll check it, thanks
<larsu> maybe a bug? Let me know if you can't get it to work
<mfisch> Can anyone point me to what respawns indicator-sound? Doesn't seem to be dbus or upstart
<mfisch> I want to run my own copy but respawns before I can start my copy
<kenvandine> mfisch, there is a trick to that :)
<kenvandine> tedg, can you tell him the magic?
<kenvandine> i forget :)
<larsu> mfisch: export INDICATOR_SERVICE_REPLACE_MODE=1
<tedg> mfisch, Yeah, it's the panel service itself.  No worries, we're fixing it :-)
<mfisch> larsu/tedg: thanks
<seb128_> mterry, you are still there?
<mterry> seb128, yup!
<mterry> :-/
<seb128_> seb128_, sorry, I'm on some unstable internet line again, might drop and come back
<seb128_> doh
<seb128_> mterry, ^
<mterry> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, so I figured out the issue with accountsservice
<mterry> k
<seb128> mterry, the accountsservice code handle crypt()ed passwords
<seb128> mterry, which usermod -p <passwd> handle
<seb128> mterry, the pam helper though is going the pam stack that asks for a real passwd
<seb128> which the code give the crypt()ed passwd to
<mterry> Oh, hrm
<seb128> so you end up with e.g "$6$1MSCIhEv2SC3ZrPZ$tjfGY3J2HKhuZh6073510/ebmi3YWMhlBPF2hWVUfuaeSrMK5/bFdFX9pwz44M03uP3EdsH5mHBrlTzn/A9Oy/"
<seb128> set as password
<seb128> (I tried, it works for login ;-)
<mterry> You mean the historical SetPassword dbus call takes a crypted pass?
<mterry> hm
 * mdeslaur quickly looks up seb128's password in rainbow table
<mterry> seb128, so maybe the SetPassword handler needs to use pre-patch method of setting the password via usermod.  And let new dbus call continue to do its fancy pam magic...  But we need to make sure to clear any pin that was previously set
<mterry> (when old SetPassword is used)
<seb128_> grrrr flacky internet
<seb128_> mterry, dunno if my reply went through
<seb128_>  mterry, yeah, the real password is given to crypt() that usermod -p understand
<seb128_>  mterry, it avoids having to deal with clear passwords
<seb128_>  so accountsservice pass the encrypted version of the password around
<seb128_> the pam helper goes through normal pam prompts and want a clear password though
<mterry> seb128_, yup, makes sense.  when I added back the SetPassword handler, I missed that detail
<mterry> seb128_, we can manually delete the pin file
<mterry> to clear it
<mterry> while doing old logic to set crypted pass
<seb128> mterry, well, at this point I will let you sor tit
<mterry> seb128, OK!
<seb128> do you want a bug report?
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> k
<mterry> seb128, sorry for trouble, and thanks for debugging it that far
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> sorry for dropping it to you there, but I'm not familiar enough with this code to change the logic and I don't want to spend more time on it
<seb128> I've already spent a couple of hours today on it
<seb128> need to move back to system settings tomorrow
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1195021
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1195021 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "the pam password helper and accountsservice disagree on the password format in use" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> seb128, thanks!
<thumper> morning
<davman> dsf
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-27
<m4n1sh> does ubuntu have libgit2-glib packaged? I can't find so
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour! ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi
<pitti> didrocks: I'm enjoying the PS autolanding machinery
<pitti> it's effing awesome!
<pitti> (the upstream parts for now)
<pitti> i. e. the PS jenkins bot verifying my branches, and automerging them, and adjusting the bugs accordingly
<pitti> ♪ it's a kind of maaa-giiiic ♫
<pitti> didrocks: anyway, I'm currently fixing my ap-gtk tests for raring, and I stumbled over something odd
<didrocks> heh :) excellent!
<pitti> didrocks: in saucy, some programs reverted back to having an integrated menu, like gtimelog or my hello_color.py test program
<didrocks> they were in some kind of backlist before?
<pitti> didrocks: in raring they have a global menu, which makes the GtkMenuItem widgets not "really" appear
<pitti> didrocks: so, do you know, is that a deliberate change, or is it a regression?
<didrocks> yeah, now we are using unity-gtk3-module
<didrocks> pitti: it's developped by attente
<didrocks> feel free to ping him about it :)
<didrocks> (and adding a test :p)
<pitti> didrocks: it certainly feels like a regression to me, but I wasn't sure whether perhaps these days global menu is limited to GMenuModel
<pitti> gtimelog and my hello program don't use that (I don't know how that works, TBH)
<didrocks> pitti: this is why autopilot-gtk fails to build I guess, due to tests :)
<didrocks> like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143526534/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.autopilot-gtk_1.3daily13.06.05bzr47saucy0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> pitti: no, it's merging both
<didrocks> AFAIK
<pitti> didrocks: no, like https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa/+build/4748902/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.autopilot-gtk_1.3daily13.06.05bzr46raring0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<darkxst> pitti, hi
<pitti> didrocks: actually, not that either, that's just because raring's gnome-session-log is different
<didrocks> well, similar to the FTBFS in the unity-build ppa
<didrocks> ah?
<didrocks> hey darkxst
<pitti> didrocks: it only happens if you run the test under a full unity; the tests under xvfb are fine, as there you don't have a global menu
<darkxst> hi didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: oh, is that from a distro autolanding attempt?
<pitti> hey darkxst
<didrocks> pitti: right
<didrocks> pitti: the QA stack is rejected because of this FTBFS
<darkxst> pitti, any chance you can look into the retracer sometime soon?
<pitti> didrocks: not sure what's wrong with that test; I never got a negative ID here (and it's certainly not a bug in the test)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for pointing out, let's see how the next attempt goes; today I'm landing actual fixes, not just tests
<pitti> darkxst: argh, that; sorry, it keeps being pushed down in my list :/
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I just got those FTBFS mails
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let's see ;)
<pitti> same on armhf
<pitti> didrocks: they all pass all the time in the PS Jenkins bot runs; do you see a fundamental difference between those and the autopilot archive?
<didrocks> pitti: they don't use a real PPA
<pitti> didrocks: oh, of course -- the autopilot GTK potentially has newer/changed/broken dependencies?
<didrocks> it's just a pbuilder
<didrocks> pitti: also yeah
<pitti> when I do my tests in sbuild, I only build autopilot-gtk on saucy
<pitti> not on saucy + the autopilot PPA
<didrocks> pitti: I don't know about the autopilot PPA
<pitti> I bet/hope that's the difference
<didrocks> I think it's stupid they are using it, but it's another story :
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> (already told them, and they don't care)
<didrocks> daily-build PPA has new QA stack content, right
<didrocks> (the ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build)
<pitti> well, I got https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa/+build/4750560, that's similar to the build log you gave me, right?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but TBH, I just care about the ppa I support to get into distro (maybe things didn't get build in the same order ;))
<pitti> didrocks: ok, so this is not the distro autolanding, and won't block it?
<pitti> didrocks: so, I'll try here with the autopilot PPA, this might point to a regression in trunk which hasn't landed in the distro yet
<didrocks> pitti: we have the same failure (see my first log) in the daily-build ppa
<pitti> didrocks: ah, ok
<didrocks> pitti: so I guess it's a regression part from a part of the QA stack (maybe autopilot itself)
 * pitti ♥ tests
<darkxst> pitti, would be really useful! we still getting a lot of crash reports from raring+ppa which are most likely relevant to saucy
<jibel> good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel!
<jibel> Salut didrocks , ça va?
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi? :)
 * didrocks just finished cleaning a little bit lightdm
<jibel> didrocks, pas mal, je continue avec l'autolanding sur touch, en esperant que le fix kernel arrivera aujourd'hui
<didrocks> jibel: ah, cool! ils modifient la config donc?
<didrocks> (pour grouper)
<jibel> didrocks, yes, it has been fixed yesterday, next upload will have it.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<pitti> it's a seb, run!
 * pitti donne une accolade à seb128, bonjour !
<seb128> pitti, good morning freedom lover! ;-)
 * seb128 donne une accolade à pitti en retour, ça va bien ?
<pitti> seb128: oui, merci
<pitti> didrocks: so wrt. the weird negative ID, I saw that in the autopilot PPA armhf build logs sometimes (but not always, e. g. the latest saucy build there worked fine)
<pitti> didrocks: did you ever see this on non-armhf?
<didrocks> pitti: weird, as you can see, it seems to happen everytime in the daily-build PPA (all archs)
<didrocks> let me look, one sec
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<pitti> didrocks: oh, do you have a link to the PPA?
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<didrocks> pitti: ah no, latest build :)
<pitti> didrocks: I want 1.3+13.10.20130627-0ubuntu1 , not 0.4daily13.03.11-0ubuntu1 , right?
<didrocks> I just did the autopilot-gtk ppa
<didrocks> saw*
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, so everything's fine here :)
<pitti> didrocks: 7 hours ago, all pass
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, getting too much random ppa by subscription emails
<didrocks> I read the ones from the autopilot PPA as daily-build PPA, sorry :)
<pitti> didrocks: I am currently running package builds in my i386 saucy sbuild with the autopilot PPA enabled, so far I got 2/2 passes
<pitti> didrocks: ok, then we are on the same page
<pitti> didrocks: some weirdness in the emulated armhf PPA builders then?
<pitti> didrocks: so the next automatic daily build will pick up the fixes, add changelogs, and upload to saucy?
<didrocks> pitti: seems so… yeah for not reliable environment :)
<didrocks> pitti: this one should, let me see before sil2100 starts his day why QA didn't get published yet
<pitti> didrocks: no hurry, I'm currently landing some more fixes
<didrocks> pitti: manual publishing :)
<pitti> didrocks: I guess I messed up the commit logs of my first two MPs a bit, as I added an (LP: #XXXX) into the commit message in the MP
<didrocks> pitti: so tests pass, everything built, integration tests pass, it's just in manual publishing as there are packaging mode
<pitti> didrocks: so I guess it'll end up there twice (but it's mostly cosmetic)
<didrocks> pitti: so once sil2100 reviewed those, it will be published in distro
<pitti> didrocks: sorry for all these questions, this is still a bit new to me
<didrocks> hum, shoudln't be duplicated :)
<didrocks> if you touch debian/changelog, in a MP, I don't readd the commit message
<didrocks> pitti: see the generated changelog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5803964/
<didrocks> ah, you meant, you added the number into the commit message :)
<pitti> didrocks: no, I added it to the "commit message" in the MP, not d/changelog
<didrocks> pitti: nice test case to add to avoid that duplication
<pitti> didrocks: right; so it appears twice there
<pitti> didrocks: sorry about that, I won't add it in future MPs
<didrocks> pitti: no worry, I'll handle that case ;) Most of people using that LP: # syntax does directly in debian/changelog
<didrocks> so I didn't get that case, interesting one :)
<didrocks> should be easy to fix, for future uploads, let me have a try
<pitti> didrocks: if it didn't happen until now, don't worry; I won't do it again :)
<didrocks> pitti: in fact, I don't reduplicate the bug if you listed it manually already, but in that case, both were injected at the same time :)
<didrocks> I can fix that easily I guess, let me have a try later today
<sil2100> didrocks: it's in manual publishing mode, checking what's up - I'll publish it once you ACK the packaging changes ;) http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot-gtk_1.3+13.10.20130627-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. I think Thomi and Chris might be ignoring my e-mails!
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm not sure I'll approve pitti's packaging changes :p
<sil2100> didrocks: since I sent them like 2 e-mails about autopilot issues and they didn't answer me even once
<didrocks> sil2100: but wait, there is a trailing comma after the deps! ok, let's +1 then :)
<sil2100> thomi: veebers: ?
<pitti> didrocks: haha
<sil2100> hehe
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<seb128> hey sil2100
<sil2100> Hey seb128
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I know as well that some other people contacted them and no answer… do we still need them for anything?
<pitti> sil2100, didrocks: btw, your last daily build only has the test suite, but none of the actual fixes (these just landed a few hours ago, and I'm currently working on the last bug fix)
<pitti> so no hurry
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> didrocks: there's that 'show_desktop' issue with autopilot still I see ;/ The indicators stack is haunted by that
<seb128> didrocks, when is Mirv back? next week? do you know if landing  qtsystems to the archive is planned?
<didrocks> seb128: he's back next week yeah. He has a task for qtsystems
<Laney> morning!
<didrocks> sil2100: argh, it's annoying… did you know about one commit showing that issue?
<seb128> Laney, howdy
<didrocks> sil2100: if so, we have given them enough time and we can revert it
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.8/+bug/1194123 ... look at the 2 most recent comments
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1194123 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "[gcc-linaro wrong-code regression] gcc 4.8.1-2ubuntu1 to 4.8.1-3ubuntu1 breaks gtk on armhf" [High,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure, but since I can't contact the AP guys, I'll look into that and try finding when it got broken, or maybe work-around it somehow
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Platform/job/cu2d-platform-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_0.18.1+13.10.20130627-0ubuntu1.diff <- could you ACK? It's a risky change, but I guess it's necessary
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, let's first move on all the other stacks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: we built with it until now, so reverting isn't risky (and it broke ABI for them), so +1
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, published everything that I could - the media stack seems to have one flacky test that's failing on -ati all the time, I'll try fetching renato or Omer to look into that
<sil2100> Since re-running the test suite didn't help
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect! thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so everything is ok but indicators and unity, right?
<didrocks> because of this AP thingy…
<sil2100> Yes, and media - but I'll check why it's failing and maybe try publishing anyway if it's not anything obviously broken maybe
<didrocks> sil2100: ok ;) and something else, seb128 asked to revert the oif stack
<didrocks> sil2100: in raring
<didrocks> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/1194714
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1194714 in eog (Ubuntu) "eog crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> didrocks, infinity: infinity deleted the libgrip update from -proposed on my request
<didrocks> sil2100: that's why the oif stack is in manual publishing mode (it rebuilt as there is a diff with the revert)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<seb128> infinity, sorry for the ping :p
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind reaching out bregma so that this is fixed?
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<didrocks> then, we can just publish that one
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, the mediaplayer-app test failure makes no sense, looks like an autopilot issue - since the video shows all is ok
<sil2100> didrocks: can I publish? (first normally then force?)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but please, email the guys about it :)
<sil2100> didrocks: some packaging changes to ACK - I know those are OK since I approved the merges myself ;p : http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu-camera_0.3.3+13.10.20130627-0ubuntu1.diff and http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtubuntu-media_0.7.1
<sil2100> didrocks: I already e-mailed renato and omer
<Laney> mlankhorst: here?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<Laney> Could it be ...
<Laney> that new X broke my custom volume up/down/mute keybindings that I set in gnome?
<didrocks> sil2100: good for both :)
<Laney> mlankhorst: ^ it certainly seems so (reverting got them back)
<mlankhorst> hm
<mlankhorst> bit busy with kernel fallout atm :P
<Laney> jus' sayin
<mlankhorst> can you try with xev?
<Laney> the events seem ok
<Laney> I can set the keys in the keyboard capplet
<Laney> but then when I press them the action doesn't happen
 * Laney unrevers
<Laney> with speelig gud
<seb128> Laney, can you run /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-test-input-helper
<seb128> Laney, with the broken and working xorg?
<seb128> you should have a "Supports XInput2:			yes (opcode: 131)"
<Laney> XInput2: no
<seb128> that's the issue
<Laney> with the new xorg
<seb128> Laney, mlankhorst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5804131/
<seb128> is the test function
<seb128> Laney, it might be easier to build g-s-d and play with plugins/common/test-input-helper.c
<seb128> e.g test with the helper
<seb128> plugins/common/gsd-input-helper.c has the helper code
<seb128> Laney, can you try https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=14f92b1479aa065edf3f0aa86b87d4c4ff1fe2ba ?
<Laney> yeah I just found that
<seb128> mlankhorst, that doesn't give great confidence on how much you guys tested the new xorg during those months you have been testing it...
<mlankhorst> it was not a bug in xorg though :p
<seb128> mlankhorst, right, still the xorg update should break desktop functionalities...
<Laney> still doesn't work
<Laney> now ait
<Laney> that time the bug was in me :P
<Laney> does work :-)
<seb128> Laney, great ... but I guess g-s-d with the patch doesn't work on xorg 1.13? e.g we need to group those updates?
<Laney> trying
<Laney> if not then mlankhorst can upload it to his ppa
<mlankhorst> i guess it will work on x1.13
<Laney> yeah seems fine
<seb128> great
<seb128> we should get that g-s-d patch in saucy then ;-)
 * Laney uploads
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> looks like it would have been in 3.8 though
<seb128> Laney, well, 3.8 has https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=b0cee1df30b
<seb128> not sure how that will play out for us
<mlankhorst> but that patch looks familiar somehow, or maybe it was the previous one that tested for xi22.
<mlankhorst> xi2.2*
<seb128> mlankhorst, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=a249eb98818547fef4865382c6db2298d268b293 was the one we tested in precise for the lts backport stack
<mlankhorst> ah no wonder
<mlankhorst> :D
<darkxst> Oh, I have seen that too...
<darkxst> btw, still a WIP but I have g-s-d 3.8 working ok with 3.6, not withstanding ibus and wacom
<Laney> want to test media keys on unity?
<darkxst> Laney, I already fixed that a while back
<Laney> ref that commit ^?
<darkxst> Laney, its a patch in the package on gnome3-staging
<darkxst> basically just reverted the upstream removal , with if_unity gaurds
<Laney> k
<darkxst> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/fix_media_keys_on_unity.patch
<darkxst> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/git_revert_gsd-keygrab.patch
<darkxst> but the second is a straight git revert
<Laney> What's the proper fix here?
<darkxst> Laney, the proper fix, assuming you follow gnome style, is to move the keygrabber into unity
<Laney> have unity do the key grabbing too
<darkxst> yeh
<Laney> I wonder how this plays out with Mir
<darkxst> no idea
<darkxst> but if Mir inteferes with the input events, you will have problems either way
<sil2100> didrocks: btw.! The i915.semaphores=0 fix that popey mentioned seems to work in a way ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: since I still get the "GPU hung" issues, but it doesn't crash compiz anymore ;p Now, whenever it hangs, I only have to switch to a different tty and back and my compiz is still running without problems!
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, in fact, that's the kind of issue I have already
<didrocks> would be nice to have the kernel team looking at those though
<popey> +100
 * didrocks takes a deep breath and try to build the mir stack
<tsdgeos> hi guys, qgit complains it's not installed but it is installed
<tsdgeos> i think it's because installs the binary to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qgit instead of /usr/bin
<tsdgeos> who do i complain to?
<ogra_> dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qgit .... file a bug against the package that returns
<xnox> didrocks: popey: +++
 * didrocks just counted and we have 234 components daily releasing now \o/
<seb128> didrocks, impressive (though component != source right? e.g if a same source release to 2 series you count 2
<didrocks> seb128: yep, hence the world of component ;)
<didrocks> seb128: can give you the status in head, just polishing my script
<didrocks> argh, I had some ~1~
<didrocks> let me clean that as well to not count more :p
<didrocks> ok, "only" 133 :p
<seb128> I'm glad I don't have to maintain "only" that number of packages :p
<didrocks> this doesn't match, I think I can't +1 normally
<didrocks> counting manually the number of projects I print, and there is more :p
<didrocks> oh, a typo, here we go!
<didrocks> I was just counting raring :p
 * didrocks copies the fixed script to the branch with mir and unity8
<didrocks> ah, this starts to make more sense :)
<didrocks> so 234 was the right numbers :p
<didrocks> I just made a booboo when copying that back between branches and changing path
<didrocks> of those: 175 in head (saucy)
<didrocks> and so 59 in raring
<didrocks> let's commit the script in trunk, would be useful for the future :)
<didrocks> ok, meanwhile the unity8 stack (minus unity8 itself for now) built and is in next
<didrocks> mir stack is still building
<seb128> darkxst, jbicha: in case you didn't see it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/1193018
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1193018 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "GOA support not completely split" [High,New]
<seb128> could one of you talk to upstream about it? (or we will have to turn goa off in the Ubuntu builds)
<kgunn> mlankhorst: ping
<mlankhorst> is it urgent?
<sil2100> attente: ping!
<attente> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> attente: hi! Not sure if that's a known issue or just something broken on my system, but I noticed that GIMP menus are broken for me when using unity-gtk-module
<attente> sil2100, seems to be fine for me. what issues are you running into?
<sil2100> attente: hm, strangely I cannot reproduce those right now, but I noticed such things yesterday:
<didrocks> attente: not only gimp, pitti mentionned some apps as well
<didrocks> seb128: see, complains after all, but I agree, it took time! ^
<sil2100> When I use GIMP for a while, menu states seem to get out-of-date, i.e. I for instance have an image opened, modify it but the 'Save' menu entries are grayed out
<sil2100> attente: even though that when I right click to get the context menu, I see those menu entries enabled
<sil2100> attente: basically I cannot use the panel then and have to perform all menu actions in the context menu of gimp
<seb128> didrocks, oh, I've no doubt new code has bugs ... ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: do you guys have bug reports?
<attente> sil2100, fascinating... i've never used gimp for extended periods of time
<sil2100> seb128: will fill in a bug ;) I just noticed it recently
<seb128> pitti, ^
<sil2100> Ok, maybe I saw it previously, but thought it was because of my compiz crashing
<didrocks> attente: you should raise the artistic part in you!
<attente> didrocks, ;-)
<Laney> that reminds me to file my unity-gtk-module bug
<Laney> muhahaha
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: aah, you guys changed the Firefox logo again in 23 http://www.nsaneforums.com/topic/175697-firefox-gets-new-logo/
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, that wasn't anything to do with me ;)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why people are obsessed with making completely flat icons now? first chrome, now firefox...
<chrisccoulson> i prefer the old one ;)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: I blame you for everything to do with Firefox ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, technically, it's not my responsibility anymore. i don't do any work on it at all (other than the minimum required to just keep it up-to-date)
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, do you know anyone who would like to maintain it?
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: really? what do you do now then?
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, i changed teams a while ago (i'm on the security team now)
<jbicha> oh wow, congrats
 * jdstrand hugs chrisccoulson :)
 * chrisccoulson hugs jdstrand :)
<ritz> mterry hi, pm.
<ritz> seb128 hi, who works with compiz ?
<seb128> ritz, with compiz? like as user? most Ubuntu users
<seb128> unity is based on it
<ritz> as in dev, a bug with clip redraw+nvidia prop driver
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-unity, smspillaz and MCR
<ritz> sweet, thanks :)
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> jbicha, hey, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/1193018 ? it would be nice if somebody upstream it, we either need to get that fixed or to turn goa off in the eds build
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1193018 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "GOA support not completely split" [High,New]
<Sweetshark> seb128: could you nominate bug 1194740 for precise? as it is already fixed in later series ...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194740 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[precise] Saving xls files originally created in Excel 2003 causes considerable increase of file size" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194740
<jbicha> seb128: I think it's a bit early to propose breaking goa...I'll look into it
<Sweetshark> ^^ 450 people installed the libreoffice 4.1.0~rc1 prerelease from the ppa so far. thats pretty good for a rc that is claiming to eat your cat and kill your babies.
<seb128> Sweetshark, done
<Sweetshark> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jbicha, thanks, and I'm not "proposed breaking goa", but you ship uoa anyway so account would just work ... and in any case I'm not wanting to break anything but it create practical issues for phone builds and we will need the issue resolved one way or another there... we could build without uoa on armhf only as a workaround
<jbicha> seb128: UG doesn't include UOA in saucy
<seb128> jbicha, oh, ok, I though you had both for some reason
<jbicha> yeah, we'll pick one or the other but we're trying GOA for now :)
<seb128> good luck, I'm not going to be verbose again about why I think that's going to be increasingly harder and that you should take uoa as a platform technology (similar to e.g upstart)
<jbicha> it's not like we have a choice about upstart...
<jbicha> I assume you recommend Mir too :)
<seb128> well, as much as you have about uoa
<seb128> lol, I don't recommend it
<seb128> I just wouldn't like to be the one fighting against the stream
<jbicha> no, the Foundations Team has blocked systemd as possible init from Ubuntu
<seb128> you could have it in a ppa or something, but I guess you would stop having an official flavor for that...
<jbicha> I think Kubuntu & Ubuntu GNOME would be crazy enough to go full systemd if we could...
<seb128> desktop should perhaps block goa as possible online account to make your job easier :p
<desrt> jbicha: why don't you work on making gnome in debian better?
<jbicha> lol :)
<desrt> no joke
<desrt> they could use help with staying up to date, it seems
<jbicha> desrt: I was laughing at seb, not you
<seb128> desrt, GNOME on Debian is more uptodate that it is on Ubuntu nowadays
<seb128> desrt, Collabora guys are throwing quite some time at it (I guess they use it a base for stuff they work on)
 * desrt wonders what the point is, then....
<jbicha> desrt: I think I do as much as I can in Debian without having upload rights and I don't care enough to go through the beauracracy to get them with everything else going on in my life these days
<Sweetshark> seb128: also libreoffice 4.0.4 (not found) should be SRUed soonish for raring. Its seen 2140 raring, 2200 quantal and 14275 precise downloads from the generic ppa and 1192 raring, 1862 quantal and 5930 precise from the libreoffice-4-0 ppa without any desasters being reported.
<desrt> jbicha: fair enough.... i just wonder why you keep banging your head on a brick wall
<seb128> Sweetshark, sounds good to me
 * desrt heads to lunch
<jbicha> desrt: because I think GNOME is the best desktop and Ubuntu is the best foundation
<Sweetshark> .oo(woha, that 27600 downloads from the ppa alone ...)
<Sweetshark> seb128: so in the libreoffice 3.5 precise ppa we'll have a update soon that fixes bug 1194740, bug 628105 and bug 1176923. Does that warrant a SRU? Last SRU was on 2013-02-15 ...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194740 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Saving xls files originally created in Excel 2003 causes considerable increase of file size" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194740
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 628105 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "[Upstream] Text not black in LibreOffice" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628105
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems fine to SRU a fix if you have one for the issue
<desrt> jbicha: ubuntu is like debian plus upstart... and now you want to remove upstart and add systemd :p
 * Laney hugs jbicha - please keep banging on that foam wall ;-)
<Guest8506> Hello i use ubuntu 10.04 with gnome 2.30.2 i would like have no icons in the main menu !?
<seb128> desrt, don't forget the regular releases, the nice tools, etc ;-)
<seb128> Guest8506, hey, try #ubuntu for user questions
<Laney> the lack of maintainer lock :P
<Guest8506> there iam right now too
<jbicha> and a 6 month release cycle
<Guest8506> do i need to compile the gnome-panel by myself?
<Laney> this isn't the place to get help with that kind of thing, sorry
<Guest8506> Laney, ok bye
<jbicha> Guest8506: Ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported except for servers anyway
<Laney> if #ubuntu fails you try askubuntu.com
<Guest8506> yes i know
<Guest8506> thx
<Guest8506> bye
<ricotz> Sweetshark, btw dont trust stats of arch-all packages
<ricotz> Sweetshark, how many 4.1 precise downloads?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: why not trust arch-all?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I took libreoffice-common as base and assumed it to be the amd64 and i386 downloads combined (as in I did not double that number ;) )
<ricotz> Sweetshark, look at the stats of e.g. the writer binary package and compare them
<Sweetshark> ricotz: some ~420 precise downloads of 4.1.0 rc1 (vs. some 30 for saucy). Cowards! :)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: people might not download writer, just calc?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: if anything -core should be a comparison.
<ricotz> ok, then compare that one
<Sweetshark> ricotz: 4.0.4 in the main ppa on precise: 7292 -core and 14570 -common on amd64, 7199 -core and 14570 -common on i386. the two -cores add up to 14491 so reasonably close.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, will try to look into the raring 4.1 failure tomorrow or weekend
<ricotz> ok
<seb128> ricotz, jbicha: did you guys look at the new zg dbus api changes and if anything in the archive use those interfaces?
<Sweetshark> 0.5% aborts/connectivity issues/whatever do not seem too unreasonable ...
<ricotz> seb128, i am running zg2 for some time and havent seen noticeable breakages (not running unity though)
<ricotz> seb128, but i guess mhr3 would have complained already ;)
<seb128> he didn't check it out yet apparently
<seb128> and the new version was blocked in proposed due to alpha1
<mhr3> ricotz, i'm blessfully using the distro zg :)
<seb128> but e.g the file lens and the private panel use directly the dbus api
<seb128> mhr3, well, ricotz update and TheMuso uploaded to saucy yesterday
<seb128> but I guess neither of them checked the dbus api users
<ricotz> mhr3, go upgrade then! ;)
<mhr3> seb128, i think we keep the dbus api stable ;)
<mhr3> ...these days anyway :)
<seb128> mhr3, that's not what blog posts suggest
<mhr3> ricotz, you mean to run S on my machine? eeek :P
<seb128> 0.9 apparently breaks dbus and lib apis
<mhr3> seb128, ehm?
<mhr3> show me that blog post and i'll jump on someone
<ricotz> mhr3, saucy runs fine with some kicks
<mhr3> ricotz, see, /me no likey kicks
<ricotz> hehe
<jbicha> seb128: I assume there's still time to put a block in place if you want to verify zg2 is safe first
<seb128> mhr3, hum, ignore that, quick googling confused me
<seb128> jbicha, well, I'm not, I just hope that those who did the update did the checking ;-)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, lo4.1:  29 saucy, 359 precise
<ricotz> Sweetshark, you might got the aggregate of all ~ppaX revisions
<Sweetshark> ricotz: lol, no -- just a typo ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hehe, i am really surprise about the precise count though
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-28
<Sweetshark> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2013/06/msg00720.html scary. 1200 exploitable bugs in wheezy.
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> its not clear that there are 1200 bugs
<lifeless> they're reporting the same library crash in every consuming application.
<lifeless> It might be 5 bugs.
<lifeless> dunno yet.
<Sweetshark> lifeless: given the number of different packages, that would have to be 5 glibc bugs then though, which would hardly make it any better.
<lifeless> sure
<sarnold> they aren't all in libraries, here's one that was well and truly our fault: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/apparmor/2013-June/003927.html
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> attente: I noticed missing menus in gtimelog and my pygtk test application
<RAOF> pitti: Good morning.
<RAOF> pitti: I presume the reason umockdev doesn't have a testbed_add_from_file because no-one's wanted it yet? :)
<pitti> RAOF: by and large, yes; I was using add_from_string()
<RAOF> That's what I'll do. But I'll probably read it from a file, because it's quite big :)
<pitti> RAOF: yeah, and umockdev-run does just that
<pitti> RAOF: if it's more convenient, I'm happy to add an add_from_file, which will then just pass along any errors as GError
<RAOF> Yeah, it'd be more convenient.
<RAOF> We're highly likely to be adding significant numbers of significantly-attributed mock udev devices.
<pitti> RAOF: mostly for input, I presume? or do you mock anything else?
<RAOF> drm, too.
<RAOF> Device detection, monitor hotplug.
<RAOF> Although the tense is wrong; *currently* we don't mock anything :)
<pitti> RAOF: I filed https://github.com/martinpitt/umockdev/issues/15 as a reminder
<RAOF> Awesomesauce.
<RAOF> pitti: Hm. There's no way to destroy a umockdev object from C?
<RAOF> The Vala class has a destructor; I'm surprised that doesn't get translated to something C-callable.
<pitti> RAOF: it's a normal GObject, so you just g_object_unref() it
<pitti> RAOF: the destructor gets translated into a normal GObject _dispose() (or maybe _finalize())
<RAOF> Ah, that makes sense.
<pitti> but one usually doesn't call those directly
<darkxst> RAOF, will gdm work under XMir?
<RAOF> darkxst: Not without patches, but that's because gdm isn't really under X now.
<darkxst> RAOF, well the rendering side of things is...
<RAOF> But XMir *is* X, so gdm will happily start X as normal.
<RAOF> darkxst: Oh, yeah.
<RAOF> So, the answer to ‘will my $X11 client work under XMir’ is “yes”.
<didrocks> RAOF: btw, do you think that we can expect this patched Xorg going quickly to saucy once we resolved the minor issues around Mir to enter distro?
<mlankhorst> RAOF: if you can nuke the separate mir thread xmir would  become a lot more acceptable :-)
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Oh, I'd *love* libmirclient to give me an fd. I think we might be doing that, too.
<darkxst> RAOF, so when gdm tries to launch a new X server, is it launching X or Xmir
<darkxst> I assume the latter would require patches?
<RAOF> darkxst: If it doesn't pass -mir $SESSION_ID to /usr/bin/Xorg, it's starting X.
<RAOF> Technically, even if it *does* pass
<RAOF> Technically, even if it *does* pass -mir $SESSION_ID to /usr/bin/Xorg it's starting X :)
<mlankhorst> RAOF: I don't think it does atm, though
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Right. At the moment we're all threads, all the time. I think tvoss_ is amenable to also exporting an eventfd, which should get rid of the annoying thread-to-eventloop hack.
<mlankhorst> \o/
<mlankhorst> RAOF: I was thinking something like pulse mainloop
<mlankhorst> it may not be perfect, but it's understood
<RAOF> darkxst: Correct. If you wanted to use XMir+unity-system-compositor from gdm you'd need to patch gdm to (a) start unity-system-compositor, (b) pass the appropriate arguments to X, and (c) send session-switching commands to unity-system-compositor.
<mlankhorst> and if you don't want a separate thread you don't need to, afaik
<tvoss_> RAOF, yup, but it will take until next week, my plate is kinda full at this point
<mlankhorst> it was awesome for wine, where I do need a separate thread, but I need to create the thread in wine itself
<tvoss_> mlankhorst, the idea is to expose run, run_one, poll, poll_one and have an fd that signals when there is work to do
<mlankhorst> tvoss_: yeah pulseaudio does something like that
<tvoss_> mlankhorst, ack, will look into it beginning of next week
<didrocks> RAOF: ignoring me? :p
<darkxst> RAOF, ok, that doesnt seem really bad.... but I also guess it wouldnt actually end up being that straight forward
<RAOF> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> 09:18:18      didrocks | RAOF: btw, do you think that we can expect this patched Xorg going quickly to saucy once we resolved the minor issues around Mir to enter distro?
<RAOF> Oh! Yes
<RAOF> baby
<darkxst> RAOF, what about further down the track though, when gnome moves to wayland. Would it be possible to have Mir system compositor and Wayland Session Compositor in harmony?
<RAOF> didrocks: Yes. You don't need anything from me for that to happen except an upload of a patched xserver to the archive, right?
<RAOF> darkxst: That's less clear; basically what it requires is for GNOME's compositor to have a Mir backend.
<darkxst> RAOF, that won't happen
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> hi seb128
<seb128> I like how opensource dev keep stating that things won't happen
<didrocks> RAOF: that's my understanding for now. I do expect surprises of course, but I trust at least your side ;)
<seb128> when anyone can come and make them happen
<didrocks> salut seb128
<tvoss> RAOF, or to be more clear, a wayland backend rendering to Mir
<RAOF> darkxst: No. I don't mean for GNOME's compositor to be built on Mir; I mean for GNOME's compositor to be able to run under Mir. Like how Weston can currently run under Weston.
<seb128> hey didrocks, tvoss, RAOF, darkxst
<tvoss> seb128, hey
<RAOF> tvoss: Except of course that's a misunderstanding of what Wayland *is*
<tvoss> RAOF, exactly ;)
<RAOF> There are no ‘Wayland backends’, because Wayland is not a display server.
<tvoss> RAOF, for sure
<tvoss> darkxst, I'm curious, do you see any technical issue preventing the GNOME compositor from talking to Mir?
 * RAOF wonders if we could come up with a nomenclature that accurately described the state of things
<darkxst> tvoss, I don't know a whole lot about the deeper workings of mutter
<tvoss> darkxst, ah, okay, I thought you were referring to a technical issue when saying that it won't happen
<RAOF> darkxst: AIUI mutter builds on clutter, which already has a perfectly servicable pluggable backend system.
<darkxst> but as I understand it, Wayland+X is enough of a pain, that its really unlikely they would add Mir into the mix
<seb128> so much of those comments a just direct reaction against change/something different that some people planned...
<RAOF> Eh. Almost all the pain is in having the abstraction in the first place. Adding an extra target, while certainly annoying, is only incrementally annoying.
<tvoss> RAOF, +1, and the exercise of adding another target helps in shaping the abstraction layer
<tvoss> I think the pain in switching away from X is that everything is entangled there for historic reasons
<seb128> not sure how realistic it will get to run GNOME on !GNOME-OS over time anyway
<didrocks> RAOF: diagrams generally help by experience, people can dive to the level they want
<seb128> they hard depends on their login manager, they increasingly depends on systemd, they are going to depends on wayland
<tvoss> didrocks, but RAOF is right, the nomenclature is emphasiizing misunderstandings
<seb128> swapping desktops easily is becoming a thing of the past
<didrocks> tvoss: not disagreeing with this :)
<seb128> when your desktop is tied to an init system, a login manager, a display server, etc ... and different desktops pick different techs for all of those you actually end up have distro specific desktops
<didrocks> ok, just one MIR remaining (liborcus) for Sweetshark, that will wait some hours :p
 * didrocks adds to the confusion on purpose, it's Friday! ;)
<darkxst> seb128, it actually sounded like they weren't entirely against getting lightdm working with gnome-shell
 * tvoss wonders why a session has to make assumptions from where it was started
<seb128> tvoss, it doesn't, until it uses the greeter from the login manager as lock screen...
<darkxst> tvoss, under gnome, authentication for lock screens etc, is piped to gdm
<tvoss> darkxst, seb128 wouldn't that be solved more elegantly with a common interface implemented by both gdm and lightdm?
<seb128> it would, robert_ancell tried to add a gdm compatible greeter to lightdm
<seb128> but I'm not sure he finished, he got busy with Mir :p
<tvoss> seb128, where is the interface defined?
<seb128> tvoss, I'm not sure, the GNOME guys didn't really spec it or made it public/documented ... robert_ancell would know better, I think he just looked a the gdm
<tvoss> seb128, interesting
<seb128> tvoss, https://github.com/robert-ancell/gnome-shell-lightdm
<tvoss> seb128, okay
<tvoss> seb128, thx
<seb128> yw
<tvoss> seb128, are you aware of any attempts to standardize the dbus interfaces here?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I think everyone has been focussing on making their desktop work with the components they picked
<seb128> and nobody went out of the way to spend time trying to standardize things or making them swappable
<darkxst> sure, but the main issue is the authentication channel, gnome-shell renders the lock screen
<Laney> hey, happy friday
<darkxst> in fact gnome-shell also renders the gdm login screen, but that is largely irrelavant for the lightdm use case.
<seb128> Laney, hey, happy friday to you too!
<darkxst> Laney, hi, I am up to happy weekend here :)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> but you have unhappy monday before me so ;-)
<darkxst> Laney, usually that is tired monday.... but oh well!
<Laney> btw I finally fell off my bike the other day :(
<Laney> while trying to look at the map I forgot I was clipped in and tried to put my foot on the floor
<Laney> bad idea
<darkxst> Laney, I fell too, in the dark..... huge bruised and a bit of lost skin... but ready for another weekend!
<darkxst> MTB in the dark is probably a little dangerous ;(
<Laney> yes, yes indeed
<darkxst> although we don't have much choice, its getting dark by about 5.30pm now
<seb128> oh
<seb128> since when does launchpad automatically adds packages/lines to bugs when you use "lp: #nnn" to an upload?
<seb128> e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1194844
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1194844 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[ListItem.SingleControl] Does not respect the default inner margins" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, is that launchpad or your daily release magic?
<seb128> comment #4 and #5
<seb128> it's a bit funny, that's a toolkit bug
<seb128> I just add "  *until bug ... is fixed in the ui toolkit" for reference to my comment
<seb128> the daily magic added the lp # reference for that bug
<seb128> then something added the sources to the bug
<seb128> too much magic ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: that's launchpad :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts and ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> it's quite nice, we got bitten quite often by bugs don't getting closed because of component mismatches between source uploaded and bug
<didrocks> 2 different packages?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> online-account is a standalone source
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> you wrote:
<didrocks> (until bug
<didrocks>     #1194844 is fixed in the ui toolkit)
<didrocks> so it's been detected as a bug
<didrocks> and added LP: …
<seb128> right
<didrocks> see the FAQ ;)
<seb128> yeah, I got that part
<seb128> what confuses me is that something did "also affect ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts" on the bug
<seb128> and set that to fix released on upload
<seb128> where in the past uploads on the wrong source would just go to /dev/null
<didrocks> ah, the also affect is daily release :p
<didrocks> if it detects bugs to close
<didrocks> it's opened the components
<seb128> ok, so not launchpad
<didrocks> opening*
<seb128> I see ;-)
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> as a lot of upstreams just opens the upstream bugs
<didrocks> makes things easier to track
<seb128> that makes sense
<Laney> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2722493
 * Laney sniggers
<seb128> Laney, O_o
 * xnox likes the 2015 design a lot
<Laney> let's vendor patch it in now to be ahead of the curve
<Laney> chrisccoulson: ^ make it so
<ogra_> ubuntu - flatter than apple !
<jbicha> does 'signon' need to do an automatic snapshot every day?
<seb128> nothing needs to
<seb128> but that's the purpose of daily releases
<seb128> if there is a commit it's released
<seb128> that's try for the whole unity stack
<seb128> why?
<jbicha> but there aren't commits AFAIK https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/signon/trunk
<jbicha> I don't mind daily releases when minor things change
<seb128> seems like a bug
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> oh
<seb128> ignore the "oh"
<xnox> seems like it think it's own changes are the changes to release again.
<Laney> looks like that has been happening a lot!
<attente> pitti, hi
<attente> pitti, which menus are missing from gtimelog?
<seb128> yeah, there is a bug somewhere which leads it to think there is a new change to land when there is none
<pitti> attente: there is no global menu for it, it has an integrated menu
<pitti> attente: hey, how are you?
<Laney> I get a global menu for it here but it suffers from the same bug as virt-manager
<attente> pitti, i'm good, and you?
<attente> pitti, my experience is the same as Laney
<pitti> attente: I'm well, thanks
<pitti> attente: I don't think it's just me, fginther noticed the same
<seb128> pitti, do you have integrated menus for any gtk2 app? e.g inkscape or xchat?
<pitti> attente: or rather, autopilot-gtk has a test which assumes that the GtkMenuItems are visible
<seb128> pitti, you guys maybe don't have the -gtk2 installed?
<Laney> yeah maybe you miss unity-gtk2-module
<pitti> attente: and it succeeds on saucy, but fails on raring because global menu was working there
<pitti> attente, seb128: gtimelog and my test program are both gtk3 and GI
<pitti> let's not worry about old gtk2 stuff
<seb128> oh, I though that was still gtk2
<seb128> pitti, do you test on raring?
<seb128> (don't do that)
<pitti> seb128: test what?
<pitti> seb128: global menus were working fine on raring, yes
<seb128> "it succeeds on saucy, but fails on raring b"
<seb128> saucy works?
<pitti> seb128: that was my ap-gtk test case which assumed builtin menus
<pitti> I fixed the test now to use UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0
<seb128> can you summarize what work where?
<pitti> but that's just how I noticed it, and that it's not just me
<pitti> so the summary is:
<pitti> - gtimelog had a global menu until raring
<pitti> - gtimelog has an integrated (non-global) menu in saucy
<pitti> and that looks like a regression to me
<pitti> unless there was some policy change or so
<seb128> should not
<seb128> it works for me (but with the quit item labeled "gtk-quit")
<attente> is u-g-m even available under raring?
<seb128> no, ignore raring, I think he's saying that it was working with dbusmenu there
<pitti> yes, it was
<seb128> the issue is that saucy doesn't work for him
<attente> ah, sorry
<seb128> which I can't confirm (out of the "quit" item being wrong labelled)
<pitti> the regression in saucy is that some programs don't have a global menu any more, with gtimelog being one example
<desrt> good morn, pitti, seb128
<pitti> hey desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey, happy friday to you!
<desrt> friday :D
<desrt> that calls for a coffee to celebrate
<pitti> attente, seb128: so maybe fginther and I both have some new package not installed?
<seb128> pitti, could be, but it wouldn't be working for any gtk3 app if that was the case
<pitti> I guess the underlying mechanics have changed for the global menu?
<seb128> right, it's a .so loaded by gtk
<seb128> which relies on the env to list it
<seb128> but that's true for any app
<seb128> that wouldn't explain some apps working and some not
<desrt> maybe someone is scrubbing the env?
<desrt> chpe tried to do this....
<seb128> well, the same software works for Laney or I
<desrt> huh
<attente> i've got the global menu as well..
<seb128> debugging required I guess...
<desrt> maybe they got crafty and added exceptions for the usernames who were likely to be packaging it :)
<attente> haha
<seb128> pitti, you have the issue on your box, where other gtk3 apps work fine and starting apps the same way?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<pitti> actually, no
<desrt> pitti: does it hide the local menu bar, or is it still shown?
<pitti> if I launch gedit from a termina, it also has a builtin menu
<seb128> pitti, env | grep GTK
<pitti> $ env|grep GTK
<pitti> GTK_MODULES=overlay-scrollbar
<seb128> buggy
<desrt> pitti never logs out/in :)
<desrt> so he misses the new envvar :p
<attente> ah...
<pitti> seb128: but when I launch gedit from dash, I also get a builtin menu
<desrt> OH
<pitti> so gedit and gtimelog both have the bug, regardless of whether I launch from dash or terminal
<desrt> this _is_ chpe's fault
<seb128> pitti, see /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80...
<pitti> desrt: I boot my machine every day
<desrt> gnome-terminal at some point was scrubbing those environment variables
<pitti> it's not related to g-t
<desrt> and of course anything you launch from the terminal is a subprocess of the terminal
<pitti> for i in /usr/lib/*/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<pitti> seb128: ^ that looks gtk2 specific
<seb128> pitti, that's deprecated
<desrt> pitti: ah sorry.  i misread your previous statement about the dash
<Laney> pitti: what's $UBUNTU_MENUPROXY?
<pitti> $ echo $UBUNTU_MENUPROXY
<pitti> libappmenu.so
<seb128> that's wrong
<seb128> you seems to be missing the conffile for the new unity menus
<pitti> grep -r UBUNTU_MENUPROXY /etc/
<pitti> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu-gtk3:export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY="libappmenu.so"
<Laney> I think maybe 80unity-gtk-module is wrong
<Laney> it should just overwrite it
<seb128> it seems like he doesn't have it installed...
<pitti> $ dpkg -S /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu-gtk3
<pitti> appmenu-gtk3:amd64: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80appmenu-gtk3
<seb128> pitti, that's the old stuff, that's deprecated
<Laney> did it depend on some unity/gtk thing which got removed?
<seb128> pitti, do you have the file Laney just mentioned?
<Laney> look /in/ the file
<Laney> ah, wait, it should do that right
<seb128> Laney, it seems like he's missing the conffile
<seb128> or the -common package that includes it
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> but that's weird, why would menu work from unity then?
<pitti> no, I don't have that
<seb128> pitti, dpkg -l | grep unity-gtk
<pitti> seb128: perhaps that's still using the old dbusmenu stuff?
<pitti> which package ships that file?
<seb128> pitti, I made gtk2/3 conflict on the old stuff
<seb128> pitti, dpkg -l | grep unity-gtk
<Laney> indicator-appmenu Recommends them
<attente> unity-gtk-module-common
<Laney> so ... you could easily not have gotten it
<pitti> seb128: nothing
<seb128> pitti, that's your issue, recommends didn't get installed
<seb128> pitti, does apt-get --fix-recommends (or whatever that option is called) try to install them?
 * seb128 googles
<Laney> --fix-policy --install-recommends
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> that wants to remove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 and install a gazillion packages
<seb128> great
<attente> i thought we had a hard Depends on unity-gtk-module-common?
<seb128> "we"?
<seb128> no, unity recommends the menu stuff
<seb128> because some people want to opt out
<pitti> seb128: installing unity-gtk-module-common doesn't remove the appmenu stuff, though
<seb128> so we let them uninstall those without removing unity
<seb128> pitti, that's ok, it has a conffile that override the appmenu one
<Laney> I don't think it matters if it's not removed as u-g-m will take over
<attente> but shouldn't installing unity-gtk23-module force the installation of the -common?
<seb128> pitti, we needed that anyway because uninstall != purge
<Laney> attente: he didn't have any of it
<jbicha> if there was an easier way for users to opt out of the global menu then you could make it a depends
<seb128> there is an easy way
<seb128> change the env variable
<pitti> done
<Laney> does gtk ignore not found GTK_MODULES?
<seb128> not sure, it might throw warning at those
<Laney> seems you get a warning ... that file ought to check if the libraries exist then
<pitti> Laney: yes, you only get a warning
<jbicha> well I think dconf is more user-friendly (because it can be a GUI) than messing with environment variables
<seb128> right, we should probably add that
<Laney> yeah, doesn't seem like u-g-m has any bad dependencies
<Laney> file a bug? :)
<jbicha> like overlay scrollbars have a dconf key :)
<seb128> gsettings
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> we can maybe add it to gsettings-desktop-schemas :p
 * seb128 hides
<attente> lol
<jbicha> lol
 * jbicha adds goa dependencies everywhere
<ogra_> dont forget ubuntu touch !
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> ogra_, oh, he started there, don't worry
<ogra_> ah, phew
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> ogra_, GNOMers are eager to get GTK on the device ;-)
<ogra_> hehe
<seb128> (even if it can't get to the screen (yet))
<ogra_> XMir might help
<seb128> yep
<ogra_> and who wouldnt want to run evolution on a 4" screen !
<ogra_> (in desktop mode at 1080p resolution indeed(
<Laney> sounds like the converged way
<jbicha> needs more whitespace padding :)
<desrt> seb128: you said that debian has super-up-to-date gnome these days....
<desrt> i'm seeing only 3.4?
<seb128> desrt, http://www.0d.be/debian/debian-gnome-3.8-status.html
<seb128> desrt, do you run debian stable? ;-)
<desrt> is that sid?
<desrt> seb128: i don't run debian anything... was just looking into your claims the other day
<seb128> desrt, http://packages.qa.debian.org/nautilus
<jbicha> technically saucy has more GNOME 3.8 than sid because Debian has transitions that take weeks
<didrocks> seb128: jbicha: I would say there is a diff between trunk and the source package, ken should investigate I guess (and looking at those :p)
<seb128> desrt, experimental for 3.8 atm, though they are moving pieces to unstable
<seb128> didrocks, is that flagged somewhere? shouldn't the stack be blocked with manual approval required for those?
 * desrt always gets confused with stable kinda-stable (next), unstable (sid), super-unstable (experimental?), ultra-mega-unstable (testing?)
<Laney> what's next?
<seb128> desrt, well, experimental was used as an unstable because debian was frozen for 6 months for their release
<seb128> desrt, they are getting stuff back to unstable but didn't go too crazy, they do transition decoupled and in order
<didrocks> seb128: hum, why? the diff means "something changed", it's how it detects there is something to release
<seb128> desrt, so it takes a bit of time
<didrocks> but in that case, it seems that the source package produced by bzr bd -S and trunk is different
<desrt> seb128: and where does testing fit in?
<seb128> didrocks, I though "packaging changes" would block the publishing for review?
<didrocks> and that's a packaging bug
<didrocks> seb128: there is no packaging change, right?
<Laney> I thought you diffed the to-be-uploaded source package and the archive
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, I misread your "diff between trunk and the source package"
<didrocks> Laney: no, we diff trunk with the archive
<didrocks> Laney: I thought this week we can do a 2 stage thing, but we'll have in that case bugs like this spawning
<Laney> mmm
<seb128> desrt, testing is a transitionnal pocket ... but before release they freeze unstable mostly and transition bits ready from that small set
<desrt> seb128: so experimental is the most-unstable one
<desrt> thanks :)
<Laney> experimental is optional
<seb128> desrt, yes stable < testing < unstable < experimental
<Laney> for both developers and users
<Laney> you don't even get packages from it automatically if you enable it
<didrocks> Laney: creating the source package needs a pbuilder chroot to be cleaned, it's not something we can do for the 233 components right now without killing the machine
<didrocks> hence the diff between trunk (ignoring .bzr*/ + diff we ignore) and the archive source
<seb128> desrt, stable is like ubuntu stable, testing is like the unstable release nowadays (with extra delay), unstable is like unstable-proposed (where stuff get uploaded, they migrate to testing if they are not breaking the world), experimental is sort of ppa land
 * desrt really likes the ppa model
<Laney> debian's getting something like that
<desrt> lovely!
<Laney> even with 'official' PPAs
<Laney> which will be cool
<desrt> PPAs are perhaps the coolest of the canonical inventions
<Laney> and I think semi-automatic migration from them to the archive
<seb128> I wish debian would get ddebs :p
<desrt> in terms of launchpad features....
<Laney> i'm sure it can if someone does the work :P
 * seb128 is tired of all those -dbg flowing in through debian
<desrt> speaking of which
<desrt> pitti: did you do any looking at that minidebug stuff?
<didrocks> Laney: I have an idea (while having my shower)!
<didrocks> so, still having this diff between trunk and the archive source
<Laney> gosh!
<didrocks> if diff -> use cowbuilder to build the source package
<seb128> kenvandine, starting your day with reviews?
<didrocks> then, rediffing against between the 2 sources
<Laney> I've never built source packages in a clean environment
 * seb128 was just looking at Laney's work and noticed the comments flowing
<Laney> has it been a problem for you?
<didrocks> Laney: force with python2, all the dh_* things called on debian/rules clean
<didrocks> that I don't want to install on the machine :)
<didrocks> if the second diff has:
<didrocks> - only changes in debian/changelog
<didrocks> - less or equals than 6 new lines in it
<kenvandine> seb128, yup :)
<Laney> build with -nc; there shouldn't be stuff to clean up in a fresh checkout
<didrocks> -> no upload
<didrocks> but put the job in warning
<seb128> kenvandine, I see how your ignored the harder one with signals though :p
<didrocks> Laney: doesn't work even with -nc, some rules includes some .mk files
<Laney> ah well I have things like that installed
<didrocks> and it failed :p
<didrocks> yep, not on the host
<kenvandine> seb128, still reviewing :)
<didrocks> knowing that we always have some of those helpers evolving
<kenvandine> i got side tracked by fixing things that didn't match the design :)
<didrocks> and just one machine on an old release that is shared with other stuff :p
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey! before that, there are some stuff to fix on online-accounts :)
<Laney> get yourself a nice container or do it in ... the ... cloud!
<Laney> anyway, the 'if diff' wouldn't have triggered in this case would it?
<didrocks> Laney: the container is cowbuilder :p
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll look at those in a few
<Laney> I mean one you can reuse
<Laney> if the expense is reconstructing everything all the time
<didrocks> kenvandine: like another source you had, there are a diff between the packaging and archive (so generated source) isn't empty
<didrocks> kenvandine: so it triggers dailies… daily :p
<didrocks> Laney: well, cowbuilder is something like that
<didrocks> Laney: but when you build webapps, you have 30 sources at the same time
<didrocks> and installing all the build-deps/refreshing them takes time
<didrocks> so better to ensure we do it as clean as possible
<Laney> you can have one with the 'clean' build-deps installed
<didrocks> Laney: you still have to update them
<Laney> yeah, but not every time you build a package
<didrocks> I think the current system at least doesn't need "setup"
<Laney> I don't think most developers do that
<didrocks> yep, but we raise the quality bar :p
<Laney> a *source* package
<didrocks> Laney: so, the double diffing can works and prevent that
<didrocks> turning the job in a warning
<Laney> I don't think I understand the part where you decide whether to do the second diff
<didrocks> if the diff shows there is something to build
<didrocks> (between trunk and the archive source)
<didrocks> so, we fire up our cowbuilder
<didrocks> collect commits, and so on…
<didrocks> then build our source package
<didrocks> and do that second diff between archive and source package
<Laney> ah
<Laney> so why the line count thing?
<didrocks> if we just have changes in debian/changelog (and less or equals than 6 lines), it means that the diff is useless
<Laney> Can't you just say "only changes in debian/changelog -> ignore"
<didrocks> Laney: because maybe you want to force a rebuild?
<didrocks> like bumping the version
<Laney> I thought that was done in the machinery
<Laney> with some force flag that would bypass such checks anyway
<didrocks> Laney: that's planned, not the case yet, but in that case, it will add some line
<didrocks> Laney: but sometimes, upstream just want to bump the version
<didrocks> in that case, the contract is bump the version + a line like "* bump version" (or whatever)
<didrocks> so, we'll have 7 lines with the "automatic snapshot from rev…"
<didrocks> kenvandine: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/signon/trunk/revision/591 FYI
<didrocks> Laney: would you be that kind to open a bug? :)
<didrocks> I'll deal with this on Monday I guess
<didrocks> (finishing building Mir on the nexus 4)
<Laney> didrocks: OK, what's the component
<didrocks> Laney: cupstream2distro
<didrocks> jbicha: btw, just ping me once both cheese and gnome-video-effects are fixed, I'll then promote them
<jbicha> didrocks: thanks, will do :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<Laney> doing
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> didrocks: does jenkins work for you?
<didrocks> oh a sil2100!
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> sil2100: seems so :)
<didrocks> sil2100: try disconnect/reconnect to the VPN
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, worked
<sil2100> didrocks: uhoh, the unity check job is running since 4 hours
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, see #ubuntu-unity, just pinged mhr3
<didrocks> sil2100: ati results are quite high?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, much higher then what we got in the morning ;/ In the morning we had 19/19 failures
<didrocks> sil2100: still higher than the threshold though
<sil2100> Not sure if we can release just the indicator stack though
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe check with upstream & cyphermox?
<kenvandine> didrocks, what's up with the webcred stack?  it's all green
<kenvandine> although it was published 5 hours after the build
<kenvandine> so maybe someone manually did that while i was sleeping :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: look at the uploads for signon :p
<didrocks> empty uploads
<didrocks> that's because trunk is different than bzr bd -S
<didrocks> (the source package created)
<didrocks> as for another one you fixed
<kenvandine> shouldn't prepare had failed?
<kenvandine> seb128, can you give me an uoa settings review?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/category/+merge/172039
<seb128> kenvandine, looking
<kenvandine> easy one :)
<kenvandine> there is nobody else from ~online-accounts for the next week
 * kenvandine will be lonely
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, great, approved (but you need to change the mr status, I don't have access)
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> thx
<jbicha> attente: hey, maybe we should just talk here instead of on the MP :)
<jbicha> attente: I think it's acceptable for Unity to depend on indicator-keyboard instead of gnome-control-center if the indicator-keyboard specific code only runs in Unity
<didrocks> kenvandine: why? there is a diff for it, it's how it detects it :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I have an idea on how to show the triggering diff automatically in the future, but I would appreciate if you can fix it meanwhile :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: do we really need the MIR redtape to get libzip-dev into main? We can carefully examine if the source package is suitable for main, but in the end I would guess it is ... as the _source_ package is already in main.
<sil2100> didrocks: can you ACK some packaging diffs ;) ?
<kenvandine> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> sil2100: can you get ken or cyphermox acking them? I have one request every 20s here :p
<sil2100> ;) If their ACKs count as archive admin's ACK, then no problem!
 * sil2100 wants to publish indicators
<sil2100> They're mostly symbol cleanups and dependencies removals
<didrocks>     libzip | 0.10.1-1.1 | saucy/universe | source
<didrocks> Sweetshark: the source is in universe, not main
<didrocks> did you check? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not an archive admin ack you need, just someone with upload rights for those :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: well, I did check, but in the maze of lp I didnt notice I was on precise ...
<attente> jbicha, sure
<attente> seb128, you're ok with jbicha's solution?
<seb128> attente, what solution is that?
<attente> to have unity depend on i-keyboard
<seb128> sure
<cyphermox> sil2100: ack for ido
<seb128> but the reason why I suggested to move the schemas is that you said gnome-settings-daemon needed it IIRC
<cyphermox> sil2100: ack for indicator-datetime
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks!
 * sil2100 readies his cu2d-run
<Sweetshark> didrocks: bug 1195761
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195761 in libzip (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libzip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195761
<cyphermox> ack for indicator-power
<attente> seb128, sorry if i did, that was a mistake
<didrocks> Sweetshark: you did check that all build-deps and deps are in main for that one? :)
<cyphermox> I'm concerned that all those might not show up in the panel though
<seb128> attente, ok, no worry, so yeah, unity depending on indicator-keyboard works for me (or Recommends as we do for other indicators)
<cyphermox> sil2100: yeah, all ack; but I'd install them locally first to make sure they really show... some indicators were converted to indicator-ng and I'm doubtful :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: its the same upstream release that was in main in precise. If it needs additional deps, I will club the one who did bring them in with a trout ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: well, opening a MIR bug is not asking someone else checking the MIR criterias
<didrocks> Sweetshark: it's you doing the check, then someone else acking
<xnox> Sweetshark: talk to infinity, i wouldn't have thought package requires mir at all, since it's same as in precise and still supported in precise and hasn't been changed.
<xnox> used to be a build-dep of kdeutils.
<didrocks> have a good week-end everyone!
<didrocks> sil2100: enjoy your holidays :)
<pitti> desrt: minidebug> no, not since we talked; I tracked down the missing ELF headers in coredumps for build IDs, which can help us to improve our debug symbols, but not minimizing existing symbols
<pitti> desrt: I thought that wasn't necessary any more with your assertion msg changes in glib?
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> cyphermox: testing and publishing if all ok
<sil2100> Seems ok, publishiiing!
<seb128> pitti, did you get your menus to work?
<pitti> seb128: I haven't rebooted since then, but I guess that was the problem
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> sil2100, no no no
<seb128> sil2100, did you publish indicators?
<sil2100> seb128: yes...
<sil2100> ...regression?
<sil2100> (Friday releases are really a bad idea
<sil2100> )
<seb128> sil2100, I guess so, did you try those
<seb128> sil2100, I was just talking to charles and larsu an hour ago because I tried indicator-datetime trunk, custom items don't work in saucy
<seb128> sil2100, e.g no calendar widget in the menu, no timezone, no color for appointements
<sil2100> seb128: are there no integration tests for those?
<seb128> I guess not
<seb128> the items are there
<seb128> just the calendar is a text line "[Calendar]"
<seb128> rather than a calendar widget
<charles> seb128: I think all that's missing is a one-liner call to ido_init() so u-p-s will know to look for the custom widgets in IDO
<charles> seb128: so even though it looks terrible now, it should look less terrible RSN
<seb128> charles, hum ok, do you know why that wasn't tested/added before those got merged in trunk?
<seb128> charles, we just regressed saucy with that landing, going to be an issue and late friday work now for some of us to sort it out :-(
<charles> seb128: no I don't, I wasn't the one on that integration
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> I think we need an integration test for that, at least a simple 'click the calendar indicator and check if it's visible'
<seb128> sil2100, right, ordering of indicator is broken as well with those updates...
<sil2100> charles, seb128: can we have someone fixing that? We might re-run the stack with the fix and release it today
<seb128> sil2100, larsu is working on it
<desrt> seb128: any progress on that gcc issue?
<Laney> desrt: doko says it's fixed
<desrt> nice!
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1194123
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1194123 in gcc-4.8 (Ubuntu) "[gcc-linaro wrong-code regression] gcc 4.8.1-2ubuntu1 to 4.8.1-3ubuntu1 breaks gtk on armhf" [High,New]
<seb128> desrt, what Laney said
<Laney> actually maybe not, and it wasn't doko, but they think they know :P
<seb128> well the flag they suggested fix it
<seb128> doko said he was doing a build with the patch included
<seb128> but he's off today
<seb128> so we will see on monday
<Laney> today is the day for system-settings MPs
<seb128> Laney, seems so
<thotz> Hello Desktop-Team!  I would need help with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1153934 . I have spoken to the Bugsquad team, but they told me to go here... About 90 people are affected by this bug.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1153934 in gvfs "Some radio streams which used to play OK don't play after updating to rhythmbox 2.98 or higher due a gvfs bug" [Medium,Confirmed]
<desrt> seb128: do you want a new systemd-shim release to deal with that suspend-during-shutdown issue?
<desrt> or are you OK to pick the change off master?
<seb128> desrt, I'm ok picking the change, and thanks for reminding me
<seb128> I did suspend my laptop in middle of shutdown again yesterday :p
<desrt> sounds like an easy-to-reproduce test
<desrt> :)
<seb128> yeah, for me it's "shutdown, wait for the session to close, close the lid"
<seb128> it shutdowns on the plymouth logo almost every time when I do that
<seb128> it suspends*
 * desrt boggles at the fact that people use shutdown on their laptops
<desrt> seb128: you could quickly confirm my theory about the bug by seeing if closing the lid immediately after shutting down causes a suspend or not
<desrt> or if it open happens after 10 seconds (or not at all)
<seb128> desrt, well, I close the lid when the user session close, that's a timeframe of 5-10s
<seb128> would be easier to say with a 30s timeout :p
<seb128> I might try to tweak that
<desrt> seb128: i was wondering what happens if you click shutdown and then immediately close the lid
<desrt> if you'd get an immediate suspend or not
<desrt> i suspect not
<desrt> and if you do, there is some other problem here, probably not related to systemd-shim
<seb128> ok, will try in a bit (doing upgrades and restarting session)
 * desrt goes to lunch
<sil2100> larsu: ping
<sil2100> larsu: any luck with fixing those indicator regressions?
<larsu> sil2100: yes
<larsu> fixing the ordering right
<larsu> now
<larsu> oh, your day is ending, eh?
<seb128> desrt, enjoy!
<Laney> have a nice weekend!
 * Laney is off to climb
<Laney> czajkowski: see you tomorrow!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you too!
<mlankhorst> Laney: hah I did my horseback riding today already
<mlankhorst> :>
<sil2100> larsu: slowly, yes, but I can do the publishing tomorrow in the morning I guess
<larsu> sil2100: I'm stuck on unity's cmake right now
<sil2100> larsu: could you send me an e-mail when it's done, informing which branches have those fixes?
 * ogra_ wonders if there are other places on a horse to ride on than the back
<sil2100> larsu: so that I can re-run those
<seb128> sil2100, larsu: I wouldn't bother about the order fix for today
<sil2100> larsu: lukasz.zemczak@ubuntu.com
<larsu> seb128: hm, okay.
<sil2100> seb128: what about date-time? Is that done already?
<seb128> sil2100, larsu: maybe just get the ido_init in it
<larsu> sil2100: I'll upload my patch for ido_init right now
<sil2100> larsu: \o/ awesome
<seb128> larsu, sil2100: what matters is that the stuff work, if the order changed that's an ok issue to have until next week
<sil2100> Right
<seb128> sil2100, the fix is in unity(-panel-service)
<larsu> sil2100: lp:~larsu/unity/call-ido-init
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> That's troublesome then
<larsu> how so?
<sil2100> Since we didn't release unity, as the integration tests aren't passing well enough ;/
<sil2100> So I guess we won't be able to release that anyway today
<sil2100> I only released indicators, as those were passing
<larsu> sil2100: the patch is trivial, it most likely apply on the latest released version
<seb128> it does
<seb128> I just applied it locally
<sil2100> So maybe hm, maybe a manual upload with a quilt patch?
<seb128> inline patch
<seb128> but yeah
<sil2100> Let's just merge the changelog entry into lp:unity when doing the manual upload
<seb128> sil2100, do you want me to do the manual upload?
<seb128> sil2100, hey?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, since I have no permissions to do that
<sil2100> I still don't have any upload rights ;/
<sil2100> I can only operate scripts
<sil2100> (jenkins-based)
<kenvandine> seb128, i think those empty uploads of signon is because of the patch we are applying so we don't use the keyring on armhf
<seb128> cd ..
<seb128> ups
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, merge the patch in trunk?
<kenvandine> no... that'll break the desktop
 * kenvandine has no idea how to deal with this...
<seb128> kenvandine, I guess I don't understand the issue, the source is the same for all archs in the package for sure?
<seb128> why would it be different in trunk?
<kenvandine> because we apply a patch to use the keyring on both i386 and amd64
<kenvandine> but we use the default on armhf
<kenvandine> we could flip it
<kenvandine> merge the patch into trunk
<seb128> oh, I see, yeah...
<seb128> larsu, sil2100: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.0.0daily13.06.24-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> then patch on armhf to disable the keyring
<seb128> right
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<kenvandine> but that'll complicate maintaining trunk...
<seb128> larsu, thank you for the fix!
<kenvandine> since LP's trunk for signon isn't upstream
 * kenvandine hates that this stuff is on google code
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, right... wait monday and see with Didier I guess
<kenvandine> and upstream doesn't want to change the default to keyring
<kenvandine> yeah...
<sil2100> seb128: thanks! :)
<seb128> sil2100, can you take care of merging the diff back in trunk?
<seb128> sil2100, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/143672596/unity_7.0.0daily13.06.24-0ubuntu1_7.0.0daily13.06.24-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<seb128> sil2100, one larsu's merge is approved/in that should be only the changelog entry to merge
<sil2100> seb128: ok
<sil2100> Will merge that in
<larsu> seb128: ordering patch is done, but needs a new libindicator. I guess it's not very urgen, I'll go through the usual MR channels
<larsu> *urgent
<sil2100> larsu: did you MR the unity fix?
<larsu> sil2100: I'm doing a last test of everything, will MR in the next 5 minutes
<sil2100> larsu: ok ;) If anything, my MR question was for the calendar fix (ido one)
<larsu> sil2100: I'll put them both in the same MR, they're small enough
<sil2100> ok
<larsu> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity/call-ido-init/+merge/172127
<larsu> sil2100: don't merge yet though, it depends on a libindicator change (I'll try to get that in asap)
<sil2100> If this depends on the indicator change, might be good that we change the debian/control dependency too
<larsu> I did
<sil2100> Awesome
<larsu> ;)
<sil2100> I need to pop out now, but I'll be back later and try dealing with that
<sil2100> Thanks :)!
<larsu> sil2100: enjoy your evening, thanks for sticking around
<seb128> qengho, there?
<qengho> seb128: indeed.
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> qengho, I just got the new chromium in saucy today, is it supposed to prompt about webapp on every single website I browse?
<seb128> (beause it does)
<jbicha> seb128: bug 1194986
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194986 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium 28.0.1500.52 doesn't auth webapps. "Unity WebApps plugin needs your permission to run"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194986
<mdeslaur> seb128: it's to annoy you into switching back to firefox :P
<seb128> mdeslaur, ;-)
<seb128> mdeslaur, that has another advantage, I can nag chrisccoulson about my bugs then :p
<sarnold> mdeslaur: hunh, and I thought the firefox door-hanger flash annoy-o-tron was to annoy us into switching to chromium...
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<mdeslaur> sarnold: hah! the _what_?
<qengho> seb128: yes. That is, webapps patches haven't applied lately, and #security wanted to close a bunch of CVEs even if it shows an ugly bar. I am right now working on updates to hide the question bar.
<seb128> oh, I guess qengho is going to join chrisccoulson on the "hate webapps" line ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> hi ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey! how are you?
<seb128> qengho, oh, also still not menus in chromium in saucy :/
<seb128> qengho, weren't you supposed to include that tiny patch to unbreak those?
 * seb128 does need the menus a lot but they can be handy sometime
<seb128> doesn't*
<sarnold> mdeslaur: visit this: http://git.io/D9wjFQ
<sarnold> mdeslaur: note the hateful little doorhanger asking if you want to run flash
<mdeslaur> hrm, nope
<jbicha> sarnold: what version of Firefox are you on?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<sarnold> jbicha: 22.0
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tired, it's friday evening, I need a beer! but good otherwise ;-)
<qengho> seb128: Yeah, I was.  Let me talk to attente about it.
<sarnold> 22.0+build2-0ubuntu0.13.04.1
<mdeslaur> sarnold: I think you have a security issue there...I don't have any flash on that page
<jbicha> sarnold: are you going to install flash then? ;)
<sarnold> jbicha: I've been thinking of uninstalling flash, that doorhanger is fscking annoying
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i do
<attente> qengho, hey, how's it going?
<chrisccoulson> (note, i'm running nightly, and it tells you when there's flash on a page now, even when you haven't blocked it)
<mdeslaur> ah
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, https://twitter.com/chrisccoulson/status/350291914022588421
<seb128> jbicha, read your comment on eds/goa issue ... can you at least upstream a bug report?
<sarnold> mdeslaur: do you have click-to-play turned on? I think I read somewhere that it might only show if click-to-play is there...
<mdeslaur> sarnold: since I have no idea what that is, I'm guessing 'no'
<qengho> attente: Hey.  Remember the menu-bar patches for chromium.  I'm not sure I can wait any more on The Right Way.
<sarnold> mdeslaur: hah. about:config -- plugins.click_to_play
<seb128> qengho, didn't you guys agree shipping the non-right-way temporary in saucy?
<mdeslaur> sarnold: well, there you go! now you know how to fix your issue :)
<jbicha> seb128: you want upstream to split the goa part of libgdata into a separate .so right?
<sarnold> mdeslaur: before firefox 21 or something click_to_play made the web a far less sucky place. but then around firefox 21 they added the "firefox doorhanger" modal dialog box to piss me off.
<seb128> jbicha, if that's what we need to make e-d-s+uoa not pull in goa, yes
<attente> qengho, i thought we agreed to use that patch until i have time to do The Right Way?
<seb128> jbicha, what I want is no goa when uoa is used
<qengho> seb128: Maybe we did. :\  I'll see what I can do now.
<seb128> jbicha, you probably want the reverse ... so what we want is a runtime choice between those
<jbicha> seb128: yeah now you have the opposite of my problem :)
<seb128> qengho, the patch is trivial, just sneak it into the next saucy upload (only in saucy)
<sarnold> mdeslaur: I'm just afraid that I'll just as annoyed once I uninstall flash and all these annoying websites want me to load their plugin for the best browsing experience
<chrisccoulson> sarnold, yeah, the idea of click-to-play is that it's only meant to appear for blacklisted plugins
<chrisccoulson> (ie, everything that isn't the latest version of java or flash)
<qengho> attente, seb128, okay, I'm going with what I have.  Thanks.
<attente> qengho, thanks
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<AlanBell> balloons: I am completely confused by the QA test tracker tool, are there some instructions on how to submit testing results?
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: clicktoplay for even the latest flash was a pretty cool feature though
<balloons> AlanBell, yes there's some lovely links in the notice board now for help
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<chrisccoulson> sarnold, but there is a new UI in the current nightly to allow you to disable plugins per-page, via an icon that appears on the navigation bar
<sarnold> chrisccoulson: WANT!
<balloons> AlanBell, specifically it points here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence/Walkthrough
<sarnold> chrisccoulson: don't get me wrong, click to play was great, I often knew which of the ten flash things I wanted to run :)
<chrisccoulson> sarnold, did you see the twitter link i posted a few minutes ago?
<sarnold> chrisccoulson: yeah
<chrisccoulson> (although, it looks unfinished atm)
<sarnold> chrisccoulson: but it was confusing.
<balloons> AlanBell, there's video too if you'd like; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw7SrLUzW6U
<chrisccoulson> heh
<AlanBell> balloons: so from this page, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/298/builds/47541/testcases/1572/results where do I go? that doesn't look like the stuff in the documentation
<balloons> AlanBell, ahh.. you need to login..
<balloons> also it appears that link is linking to the archived result, not the active one; http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/298/builds/47622/testcases
<AlanBell> hmm, I am, it says Hello alanbell in the title bar
<AlanBell> ooh, that link has actions :)
<balloons> yea, I'm sorry about that. bad link on my part
<balloons> where did you find it.. let me make sure it's fixed :-)
<AlanBell> but only passed with no bugs, subscribe and unsubscribe
<balloons> well those are quick buttons you can use.. you see Mir has 1 testcase called xMir
<balloons> in the future we'll add more
<balloons> so more now, click xMir and run through that test
<AlanBell> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/06/mir-joins-cadence-testing.html run through the test cases link
<balloons> AlanBell, great ty
<AlanBell> got it, thanks
<balloons> AlanBell, I updated that hotlink from the blog to take your straight ito the xMir tests so hopefully people aren't as confused :-)
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> how does one file a bug against it?
<AlanBell> ubuntu-bug xmir won't work as it is in a ppa
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/298/builds/47622/buginstructions, which appears blank.. let me fix that too :-)
<AlanBell> yeah, I did look there first ;)
<balloons> you'd think it was friday or something :-)
<AlanBell> on the plus side I am using xmir right now
<AlanBell> multimonitor doesn't work and there are a few input problems
<balloons> mind filing a bug for multimonitor?
<balloons> that way others will know it's broken as well and you can link it into the result :-)
<AlanBell> yeah, will do when I know how :)
<balloons> AlanBell, bugs are here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bugs
<balloons> lol, I'm working on that part
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+filebug
<balloons> ok, page is updated.. Many thanks AlanBell for doing a QA on the test itself, haha!
<balloons> AlanBell, this might be interesting to you also: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1310-mir-multimonitor
<AlanBell> hmm, might be mostly hotplugging monitors that is broken
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: if I enable clicktoplay in about:config, I get an extra Activate Plugins entry in Page Info>Permissions; it shows the GNOME Shell plugin but not Flash; why does Flash get special treatment there?
<balloons> AlanBell, thank you for the report and feedback ;-)
<balloons> armed with your knowledge starting at the homepage, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/, do you see how to test and report for the other packages we're tracking?
<AlanBell> balloons: yeah, it makes sense starting from there, just that archive link was kinda confusing
<balloons> I wonder if we do more harm than good starting people directly at the test
<AlanBell> balloons: one thing that is a pain is you can't get from here http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1572/info to the form to fill out your results
<AlanBell> ooh, alt-left is bad with xmir
<AlanBell> which doesn't help with the qa tracker as you have to go back from the test details to get to the reporting form :)
<balloons> AlanBell, see the toggle where it says testcase?
<balloons> click that.. that's the actual testcase your intended to see
<AlanBell> not seeing a toggle
<AlanBell> ah, that bit :)
<AlanBell> balloons: you might want to add the instructions on how to disable xmir somewhere
<balloons> AlanBell, found that bit eh?
<balloons> install/uninstall should be covered by the link
<balloons> that's straight from the team
<balloons> hmm.. they don;'t have uninstall up
<balloons> Ok I'll manually write instructions
<balloons> AlanBell, done http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/298/builds/47541/downloads
<AlanBell> balloons: I was actually thinking of commenting out type=unity in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-unity-system-compositor.conf
<AlanBell> rather than completely uninstalling it
<balloons> AlanBell, ahh.. well heh, that's interesting but more complex
<AlanBell> see Turning Mir on & off temporarily http://www.olli-ries.com/running-mir/
<balloons> Ok, hmm.. I'll add that as an option
<balloons> ty!
<olli> mhall119, AlanBell https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1310-mir-multimonitor
<mhall119> thanks olli
<AlanBell> thanks olli I look forward to further multi monitor testing :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-29
<Laney> I lost my clock and power indicator
<Laney> is that the yesterday breakage?
<mlankhorst> I don't know, did you check the time?
<mlankhorst> ok ok I'm terrible and I'll leave
<Laney> it's alright, irssi has it :P
<Laney> also I tried mir and it had a sad
<Laney> maybe it's because of: laney@iota> lsmod | grep drm                                                                                                               ~
<Laney> laney@iota>                                                                                                                                ~
<mlankhorst> probably
<mlankhorst> it doesn't like blobs yet
<mlankhorst> but that's ok, I'm working on making nouveau better
<mlankhorst> got tons of changes queued up for 3.11 \o/
<mlankhorst> bbl
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, seems you guys hardcoded NEON into the last arm build of chromium, it stopped working completely on some arm arches
 * ogra_ gets complaints from all sides
<Laney> larsu: hmm! I'm getting undefined for all properties with gsettings-qt ... why might that be? It happens in both my regular user and a guest session, and in the testsuite...
<Laney> (building in sbuild works)
<Laney> Also, looks like the autolanding is doing that no-change release thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/gsettings-qt/trunk
<Laney> seems kenvandiney
<larsu> Laney: do you have the latest qt from saucy? There's a fix on there that's not in most ppas yet
<Laney> should do
<larsu> Laney: I noticed the no-change release thing, just about to shoot ken a mail ;)
<Laney> what's the relevant package?
<larsu> Laney: libqt5declarative5 5.0.2-0ubuntu1
<Laney> yeah, got that
<czajkowski> goood morning
<Laney> anyway we can look on Monday :P
<larsu> Laney: ya, can't reproduce it right now :(
<Laney> FAIL!  : GSettings::test_types() read testInteger Actual   (): undefined Expected (): 42
<czajkowski> Laney so I shouldnt put saucy on the X1 today then :)
<Laney> it's a pretty obscure piece of code currently
<Laney> :-)
<czajkowski> yes but you have seen the shiny toy I dont wantto break her yet!
<Laney> and not generally broken - works on my desktop ...
<czajkowski> Laney: I can forsee problems happening here
<czajkowski> fun
<czajkowski> upgraded to saucy on new machine
<czajkowski> so far it's interesting
<czajkowski> there are random errors appearing
<czajkowski> dear compiz please die
<ogra_> it will ... in 14.04 :)
<czajkowski> brand new install and 4 crashes later
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> "testBoolean"  =  QVariant(bool, false)  and  QVariant(bool, false)
<Laney> so it can read it back
<czajkowski> now playing with smart scopes
<Laney> the second one is reading from the QQmlPropertyMap
<dupondje> What are the plans for Gnome 3.8 on Saucy, Just updated, but notice still some packages are not up-to-date (like control-center)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-06-30
<czajkowski> aloha
<kieppie> anyone familiar with lightdm & autologin? trying to set up autologin for an xubuntu. lightdm.conf config looks like this: http://pastebin.com/0L7YKbWX
<kieppie> hello
<kieppie> ?
<sarnold> kieppie: you haven't said if anything works or not, and if not, if you get any error messages...
<kieppie> sarnold - ah. you're right, sorry.
<kieppie> I've used the config specified - based on http://askubuntu.com/questions/179418/how-does-lightdm-auto-login-and-start-a-program - but it does not auto-login to xubuntu guest session
<kieppie> which of the logs would I be looking for debug info. nothing standing out for me atm
<kieppie> sarnold: lightdm.log: http://pastebin.com/jvf9zRdE
<sarnold> kieppie: how about /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log ?
<kieppie> http://pastebin.com/puB6Y2rk
<kieppie> this desktop is a fresh install
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-23
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning
<larsu> morning :)
<didrocks> hey larsu! How was your week-end ?
<larsu> didrocks: great thanks (except for the weather)! How was yours?
<didrocks> larsu: splendid, but really warm weather here. Was great! And today, thunderstorms and rain
<larsu> you can never know in the south of france!
<Laney> hey hey hey
<RAOF> Ho ho ho!
<didrocks> hey Laney, RAOF!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney RAOF didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128
<Laney> greetings!
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> did you have good weekends?
<seb128> going good!
<seb128> yes, weather was sunny and nice, TV had some nice football games, France had music festivals this w.e (our early "music fest" where most town organize events)
<seb128> even played some tennis yesterday ;-)
<seb128> you?
<Laney> yes it was quite warm here too, was scared of getting sun burn ;-)
<Laney> I went home to visit the family, made some beer with my dad and hung out with bbq
<Laney> quite relaxed!
<seb128> nice
<seb128> you are making beer? is the result drinkable? ;-)
<Laney> find out in a few weeks :P
<seb128> right
<Laney> dad's taken up the hobby recently
<seb128> was it the first time you try?
<Laney> wanted to show me how it was done
<seb128> oh ok, nice
<Laney> well i have done it from beer kits before
<Laney> but this was the full thing
<Laney> like starting with grains
<seb128> cool
<seb128> sounds like a fun thing to try to do, at least once
<Laney> could be a good hobby if you can make beer that actually tastes good ;-)
<seb128> yeah
<xnox> Laney: anything that my dad ever made, smelled and tasted much stronger than beer should....
<Laney> haha
<Laney> yeah he likes them strong too ...
<xnox> in other news, I've ordered my first Dyson
<xnox> which hopefully will act better than current karcher
<seb128> xnox, Dyson is a brand, what did you buy from them? a vacuum cleaner?
<xnox> seb128: yeah, vacuum cleaner DC54
<xnox> seb128: well, a brand and (at least in the UK) it is assumed vacuum cleaner line of theirs.
<seb128> right, I was just unsure because you said you had a karcher and I didn't know they did vaccum cleaners ;-)
<xnox> oh, right =)
<xnox> seb128: karcher in your opinion would be a high pressure  water car/garrage cleaner?
<seb128> yes
<xnox> yeah, should use fully qualified product names.
<seb128> ;-)
<ochosi> hey seb128! was away for a few days (mountains) so i only saw your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/xdg-utils/support_xfce/+merge/223206 today
<seb128> ochosi, hey
<ochosi> seb128: i guess there's no way of "redirecting" that MR apart from filing a new/correct one?
<seb128> right, I think you need to "resubmit" in the top right corner options
<seb128> which basically resends a new one
<ochosi> ok, done
<ochosi> finally the diff is more reasonable :)
<seb128> ;-)
<ochosi> fwiw, i'm really not sure the alternative solution that upstream suggested makes sense...
<ochosi> thing is, xdg-screensaver already checks for specific DEs, why it doesn't act on that knowledge is a miracle to me
<ochosi> and the fix isn't distro-specific, just DE specific
<seb128> right
<ochosi> i'll add another reply to the upstream bugreport though..
<ochosi> seb128: also, this one can be done either way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1330386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330386 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "The xserver-blanking patch in Ubuntu duplicates code" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ochosi, right, does that create any issue? I was just waiting for the other changes to batch those
<ochosi> seb128: no, sure, you can also do both in one go. just wanted to make sure that part doesn't get lost ;)
<seb128> yeah, don't worry, thanks for opening a bug about it ;-)
<ochosi> :)
 * didrocks is puzzled on some tests…
<ochosi> seb128: m, one more question (never dealt with stuff that needs packaging), is there anything i can do for this to move along? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1000416
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1000416 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Thunar Dropbox" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ochosi> (if the bugreport is already complete and correct, that's all i wanted to know then)
<seb128> ochosi, not really, it's in the sponsoring queue, just need somebody picking it up there
<ochosi> okeydokey, thanks!
<ochosi> seb128: will try to ping you less about stuff like that, i promise!
<seb128> ochosi, no worry, feel free to ask questions on the channel ;-)
<ochosi> will do :)
<thedoctor> hi
<darkxst> pitti, can api additions be SRU'ed? we really need this to fix our biggest crasher in gjs https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=729662
<ubot5> Gnome bug 729662 in introspection "Parse and expose ownership transfer for instance parameters" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> darkxst: should be ok as long as they don't change existing API
<darkxst> pitti, ok, it doesn't change any existing API
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Did you talk to Sweetshark about bug 1308771? I'm kind of wondering why it wasn't just uploaded.
<ubot5> bug 1308771 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (Ubuntu Trusty) "Update Swedish spellcheck and hyphenation dictionaries" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308771
<seb128> GunnarHj, he asked me about it, I told him I think it's fine but he should check with the SRU team if they are fine adding new binaries that way
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok.. I just want it in before the 14.04.1 release.
<seb128> k
<seb128> Sweetshark is on holiday this week and next, but we still have some room after that (and others can sponsor that as well)
<GunnarHj> seb128: If it's uploaded, the SRU team will have it for consideration automatically, right?
<seb128> yes
<GunnarHj> seb128: Any chance... ?
<seb128> though it's easier to have a direct conversation with them to sort out details
<seb128> than go through queue review reject/and comment back on why it was rejected
<GunnarHj> seb128: What's the best channel to ask them directly?
<seb128> #ubuntu-devel is probably fine for that
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll give it a shot.
<seb128> k
<tseliot> seb128: hey, do you remember how to use GDK_SYNCHRONIZE to debug the gnome-settings-daemon? exporting GDK_SYNCHRONIZE=1 doesn't seem to have any effect in Precise
<tseliot> I'm trying to debug an issue with X that apport doesn't collect
<seb128> tseliot, the GTK in precise maybe didn't have that yet, before you had to use --sync
<tseliot> seb128: that doesn't seem to work either
<seb128> tseliot, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=902fd60a86e8e40b87b4ea0c4a8a9dd04f2f8d08
<seb128> tseliot, seems like that was changed before precise
<seb128> tseliot, well, how do you try to debug?
<tseliot> seb128: that's from 2010, also the g-s-d suggests that I use the env variable
<seb128> you should export GDK_SYNCHRONIZE=1
<seb128> then b gdk_x_error
<tseliot> that's what I'm doing
<tseliot> but I keep getting no backtrace and the same warning that tells me to use that env variable
<tseliot> seb128: apparently only adding a break point on _XError works
<tseliot> still, it should be documented
<seb128> tseliot, yeah, I was checking for that
<tseliot> seb128: I'm glad that at least it works with _XError. I wish the error that gtk+ throws could be updated
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> tseliot, open a bug upstream about the error being confusing
<tseliot> seb128: I will, when I'm done with this issue
<seb128> great
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm playing with your u-s-s bluetooth changes but it behaves a bit weirdly
<seb128> if I turn bluetooth off, the "discoverable" line keeps spinning for ever, and the "connect other devices" spinners goes off and on
<seb128> cyphermox, is that known/wanted?
<seb128> cyphermox, turning the bluetooth back on doesn't seem to work either :/
<seb128> cyphermox, unping, I've been told you are on vac this week, enjoy ;-)
<Laney> bahahaha merges.ubuntu.com shows a libreoffice merge for me
<Laney> YEAH RIGHT
<seb128> Laney, it's your lucky day, infinity just made what was needed to own it instead of you ;-)
<Laney> perfecto
 * didrocks sees Laney "phewing" ;)
<cyphermox> seb128: thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, yw ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, I landed those changes btw, we can deal with bugs and tweaks later
<cyphermox> ah, cool
<cyphermox> indeed someone pointed out tweaks to the qml
<seb128> k, calling it a day, have a nice evening desktopers
<robert_ancell> mterry, debian/patches/0020-support-login.defs.patch in accountsservice is causing some problems for systems with uids > 60000 - why does Ubuntu Touch need this?
<robert_ancell> And I'm wondering if we just need UID_MIN - getting rid of the upper limit might solve this
<mterry> robert_ancell, in Touch, we have some system users with UIDs like 1000 and 1001 (I think "system" and "radio" or some such)
<mterry> robert_ancell, so we just need MIN
<mterry> robert_ancell, but that patch is reverting to historical usage I thought.  Is this a new problem?
<robert_ancell> mterry, We made u-g hide users that a-s thought were "system". It is using UID_MAX to determine this which doesn't seem correct
<mterry> robert_ancell, right right
<mterry> robert_ancell, and I'm just explaining why the patch continues using UID_MIN
<mterry> robert_ancell, UID_MAX doesn't matter for Touch, so if it's causing problems, we can drop it
<robert_ancell> Ok, so if I change it to just UID_MIN it should still work for you?
<mterry> robert_ancell, yup
<robert_ancell> thanks
<mterry> robert_ancell, but again I'm just a little confused, is this a new problem or something that always happened?
<robert_ancell> I can't think of any reason why you'd want a max value
<mterry> because I thought that patch just put us back to historical usage
<robert_ancell> We changed to the "correct" behaviour in lightdm 1.9.3 in hiding system users
<robert_ancell> which would mean this was a behaviour change in 14.04 LTS. I think the LTS upgraders with big systems are now noticing it
<mterry> ?  we've always hidden system users in greeters I thought
<robert_ancell> nope
<robert_ancell> well, I think we used another method, not honoring what a-s marks as system
<robert_ancell> bug 1248541 was the change in lightdm
<ubot5> bug 1248541 in Light Display Manager 1.9 "root user displayed on greeter screen" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248541
<robert_ancell> ah, that's right - a-s reports logged in users which might be system users and we weren't hiding those
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, the UID_MAX change is not in 12.04
<mterry> robert_ancell, curious.  AS must have added UID_MAX before removing them both
<robert_ancell> mterry, the first implementation from Ray Strode just used UID_MIN, then desrt updated it to use UID_MAX as well, then Ray removed all login.defs support
<mterry> robert_ancell, sounds right
<robert_ancell> desrt, ^ Do you happen to know if there was a particular reason to use UID_MAX?
<robert_ancell> mterry, was those system users because they came from android?
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah we needed to use same UIDs as android
<robert_ancell> mterry, because the other method was just to add them to the blacklist which is what upstream solely relies on
<robert_ancell> I guess there's always a risk that those usernames could be real users on some systems though
<robert_ancell> yay for shitty barely defined unix legacy stuff
<mterry> robert_ancell, so hacky  to blacklist.  Plus what you mention.  Plus UID_MIN was a feature of Ubuntu, wasn't clear how dropping it would affect people
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-24
<desrt> robert_ancell: 'nobody' account, for example
<desrt> and nfsnobody, i think also exists
<desrt> in general, there are a few high-numbered accounts that are not normal users, and we wanted to avoid those
<robert_ancell> desrt, they're already blacklisted explicitly
<robert_ancell> oh, I see you disable the blacklist and use this instead.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I forget again, can you cancel uploads?
<desrt> robert_ancell: we were trying to move away from heuristics...
<RAOF> robert_ancell: No, but if it's still in -proposed you can reject it.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, how do I do that?
<desrt> RAOF: hey... how's that mainloop unhate going?
<RAOF> desrt: Generating ASIO rage.
<RAOF> desrt: But the prerequisites are basically done, so I should be able to *actually* provide you with a manual dispatch option soon.
<desrt> RAOF: cool.  keep me updated :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You ask me to reject an upload :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: btw: big drawing changes in gdk lately.... seems like maybe you were right to stay on 3.12 ;)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, right, can you reject accountsservice/0.6.37-1ubuntu4 please?
<robert_ancell> desrt, ha!
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Sorry, no can do. It's already gone through.
<robert_ancell> man, it was in proposed seconds ago :(
<RAOF> Hm. Or maybe I actually *don't* know how to do this...
<robert_ancell> meh, I'll just do a new upload
<robert_ancell> desrt, so what do you do on systems that have 100000s of users and but still have a "nobody" account?
<robert_ancell> this is the sort of user who is confused by the change
<desrt> robert_ancell: enable heuristics?
<desrt> the situation is kinda crap :(
<robert_ancell> it's compile time right?
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> you could also up the max
<robert_ancell> yeah, that doesn't seem right
<desrt> that was possible in login.defs before
<desrt> but now it's compile-time
<desrt> apparently login.defs is not universal
<robert_ancell> desrt, right, but if you set UID_MAX to 100000 then the nobody user will show because there's no blacklist anymore
<desrt> exactly.
<desrt> do we support uids > 65k?
<robert_ancell> apparently
 * desrt thought the FS had only 16bits for owner/group
<robert_ancell> it's undefined. I guess it depends on what fs you are using
<robert_ancell> uid_t is undefined I mean
<desrt> so ext2/3/4 support 16bit uids
<desrt> but they have an extended attribute for higher numbers
<robert_ancell> yeah
<desrt> so ya... i guess it's possible
<robert_ancell> I think we should just consider uid < UID_MIN and a small blacklist of known legacy system UIDS greater than that
<desrt> hmm.  chown doesn't like large-number uids
<robert_ancell> oh, I'm sure loads of other code falls apart but for the purposes of what is considered a system user to a-s I think it has no concept of an upper limit
<desrt> ah ya... goes up to 2^32 indeed
 * desrt had one too many digits
<desrt> maybe we should be changing our nobody user....
<desrt> 2^32-1 instead of 2^16-1
<desrt> having nobody in the middle of the range of normal valid uids is a bit weird
<robert_ancell> desrt, since the number is baked into the fs bits we can never move it right?
 * robert_ancell heads out for a bit
<desrt> robert_ancell: would be a new-install thing
<desrt> the number itself means nothing in terms of the fs -- only in terms of existing installs on those fses
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti, an early start for you today it seems. :)
<pitti> TheMuso: indeed, couldn't sleep any more after my wife got up; head full of ideas :)
<TheMuso> pitti: Ah that sucks.
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> * Other changes:
<seb128> - This release changes the default behavior of gtk-update-icon-cache
<seb128>   to not include image data into the icon cache. Use the new
<seb128>   --include-image-data flag to get the old behavior back.
<seb128> GTK2 2.24.24 stable update
<Laney> oh yeah was going to look at that one
<Laney> are you taking it?
<didrocks> "nice" :/
<seb128> go GTK, keep doing such changes
<seb128> Laney, no, I'm not, I was just reading the ftp list changes
<seb128> there is a new glib as well btw ;-)
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> grah
<Laney> looks like dspam died in the overnight badness
<Laney> meaning that mail was being refused
<Laney> (with a bounce)
<Laney> wonder how many subscriptions I lost due to that
<seb128> Saviq, seems like unity8 migrated, the logout silo is for the next round? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, in testing
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> larsu, it could be useful if you wrote a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/gsettings-qt
<seb128> larsu, just take one of the indicator one, e.g as a base https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-messages
<seb128> larsu, something easy, just how you usually test updates/changes, like run the example from the source, one test scenario with settings maybe as well
<larsu> seb128: make check!
<larsu> just kidding, will do
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> danke
<larsu> thanks for the pointer
<seb128> yw
<seb128> btw I'm asking because I just put your changes from yesterday up for landing
<larsu> ah cool thank you!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<larsu> seb128: re those manual test cases. Does it make sense to add those to the source and copy them to the wiki as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat ?
<seb128> larsu, your call, it doesn't hurt to have them in the source I guess (I know ted has been doing that for the stuff he works on)
<larsu> okay, thanks
 * didrocks grumbles about http://bugs.python.org/issue9351
<ogra_> didrocks, just use go then :P
<didrocks> ogra_: volonteering yourself? :)
<ogra_> hahahahaha
<ogra_> ha
<ogra_> ha
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> ha
<didrocks> :p
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ok, I'm going for a late run, I should be back just on time for the meeting :)
<didrocks> see you later!
<tkamppeter> Someone succeeded to run the current Adobe Reader under the current Ubuntu? I have a highly DRMed PDF file and cannot open it.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hey, got a moment to chat about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1281058 for Unity Trusty SRU?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281058 in OEM Priority Project trusty "[UIFe] The system shutdowns when multiple accounts are open" [High,In progress]
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey, sure
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Cool.  So I was under the impression that the translations for this is not there for Trusty.  Is this true?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: As we'd like to include this in the next Unity Trusty SRU.  I just want to make sure about the translations.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: There is some question that the translations are part of unity-greeter and Unity gets the translations for "free" from that.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, translations are not included in the current langpacks no
<seb128> I guess the template got ovewritten by one of the unity SRUs
<seb128> you could use the translation from unity-greeter I guess
<seb128> you would need to change the gettext domain for that though
<seb128> it feels hackish
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, that is hackish.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Well, this is priority bug with a string.  What's your recommendation on how to proceed?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, the change is going to be in the next unity SRU?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Well, that's what I'm trying to determine.  I don't think we should include it if it's not translated, but we need to get it in when the translated strings are available.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: But we do need to get it in though.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, then we need to upload manually a pot include that string to launchpad, then wait for a langpack export
<Trevinho> seb128: how long that would take, approx?
<seb128> Trevinho, not sure when the next langpack trusty update is due
<seb128> dpm, pitti: do you know?
<pitti> seb128, Trevinho: we just did one two weeks ago (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA)
<pitti> so supposedly not that soon, unless there's something urgent to fix
<seb128> pitti, right, that doesn't help us to resolve the current question ;-)
<pitti> "whenever someone starts the community verification process"
<pitti> last time, GunnarHj kindly did it
<Trevinho> pitti: the problem is that there's this OEM prio bug that needs some new translations (already provided by unity-greeter)...
<seb128> pitti, they need to add an user visible string to unity, if we don't want to slap in in the face of users untranslated, we need to upload an updated template to launchpad, get translators to do their work and then do an export
<seb128> then only we can upload the code change in unity
<pitti> Trevinho: as I said, "unless there's something urgent to fix" - best to create an SRU bug then with specific instructions which translatoins to watch out for, and testing the ones in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa
<seb128> Trevinho, you might as well try to hack around by loading that string from the unity-greeter domain then...
<Trevinho> seb128: we might yes, let me see
<pitti> seb128: ah, that sounds like that SRU needs to happen first, then?
<Trevinho> (not lovely, but still...)
<pitti> Trevinho: so in short, don't wait for the update to happen, ask for it :)
<seb128> pitti, the langpack needs to include the string before we can SRU the unity change
<Trevinho> pitti: ok, makes sense :)
<seb128> or we can declare the untranslated string fine
<pitti> seb128: I'm afraid that doesn't work; it only gets imported into LP via an upload
<seb128> it's going to happen only in case where other users are logged in while you try to stop the system
<pitti> we can keep that in -proposed until the corresponding langpacks are in -proposed too, and release both together
<seb128> pitti, no, we can tweak the template to include the string and upload to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/+upload
<seb128> I did that before
<pitti> ah, if that works, sure
<seb128> my template just got overwritten by a SRU import since
<pitti> why wasn't it included in that SRU, too then?
<pitti> changing it *only* in LP is wrong
<pitti> changing it in trunk and in LP is fine
<seb128> because dh_translation regenerate the pot at package build
<seb128> the code change is not there
<seb128> because of the reason described before
<seb128> need the translations in place before we do the code changes
<seb128> though I guess we would have the code in but commented
<seb128> that would be good enough to have intltool-update to pick the string
<pitti> I don't understand that
<pitti> if the string isn't translated now, why can't it be marked translatable and uploaded to -proposed
<pitti> and then the translations happen on LP
<seb128> the string doesn't exists in the code
<seb128> they want to add a new dialog/string
<seb128> it's not like it was there currently and displayed in english
<seb128> so if we add it first, we have an user "regression"
<pitti> right, so we can do that in -proposed
<pitti> or in utopic even, which is what SRUs need to do anyway
<seb128> just keep the SRU in proposed for ages?
<seb128> it's in utopic
<pitti> if it's as urgent as you say, then it shouldn't be "ages", if we have translators already translating it in utopic, and can get some to do the ones we need for OEM
<seb128> right, the variable there is the time it's going to take to get new langpacks out and validated
<pitti> but I suppose you could also re-import it into LP manually, if for some reason the code change can't happen first?
<seb128> but I guess we can take on some locales showing an english UI
<pitti> well, we aren't going to get it translated to all ~ 200 languages anyway :)
<seb128> the SRU team is not so happy to introduce a non translated UI in front of users
 * pitti -> ubuntu on air, sorry
<seb128> so that was trying to find a middle ground solution
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the chat!
<Trevinho> ta
<pitti> seb128: back in ~ 1 hour, for now it's pitti TV time :)
<seb128> pitti, good luck with the hangout as well ;-)
<pitti> merci!
<didrocks> woot, even time to take a shower before the meeting!
<seb128> didrocks, just went for exercice?
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> it wasn't that hot today, so running late was acceptable
<didrocks> seems they shoot a movie in the park btw…
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> qengho, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu, didrocks, FJKong, hey
<qengho> Aiee!
<didrocks> hey
<FJKong> hey
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> qengho, you start ;-)
<qengho> Just one item that *looks* small.
<qengho> * Testing cr 35.0.1916.153. Fixing patching bugs: New high-dpi geometry problem. Testing session saving/restoration backport.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> is that the current stable? is it landing in Ubuntu this week? ;-)
<qengho> It's upstream's "stable". It should land as soon as it's better than the last version!  Yes, this week. :)
<seb128> I see that Debian already landed it for a week to their stable
<seb128> great
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
 * Laney crawls out of the swamp
<Laney> • Finish evo/e-d-s 3.12 transition
<Laney> • Quite a number of merges: packagekit, sane-backends, inkscape, lcms2, others
<Laney> • Upstream updates (mostly in Debian too): gtk2 glib2.0 folks (see below) vala
<Laney> • Work with Renato on folks update, do this in Debian
<Laney> ∘ Required some zeitgeist fixes first
<Laney> ‣ In Debian this broke stuff: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=752482 - firefighting of this issue, seems fixed in new upstream release. Pending testing results & NMU.
<ubot5> Debian bug 752482 in libzeitgeist-2.0-0 "libzeitgeist-2.0-0: Segmentation fault in empathy and gnome-contacts" [Grave,Open]
<Laney> • Look at theme problems in qt4 in Unity, turns out to be because we're not setting the deprecated(!) GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID any more. Patch upstart to set this.
<Laney> ☀
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> no tkamppeter I guess
<seb128> desrt, your turn ;-)
<desrt> hi
<desrt> not the most productive week -- got stuck in a number of debugging-the-compiler/library situations
<desrt> got snagged by https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=731509 for example
<ubot5> Debian bug 731509 in src:eglibc "libc6: provide a way to read the environment in ifunc dispatch functions" [Wishlist,Open]
<desrt> but i did manage to get the fast mutexes finished and ready to merge -- they will go in probably today or tomorrow
<desrt> also had a fight today with some new optimisations in gcc 4.9... sigh.
<desrt> all in all one of those "learned a lot of things that i wish i didn't have to know...." weeks
<seb128> yeah, I was just reading the #gtk+ backlog
<seb128> compiler bugs are fun
<desrt> don't get me started....
<desrt> thing is -- this is arguably not a compiler bug
<desrt> they'd tell me to complain at glibc
<desrt> and glibc would tell me to complain at the C99 spec authors...
<desrt> because it turns out that you cannot, in the general case, use memcmp() on an array.  go figure.
<seb128> you are right, I should not get you started on that ;-)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128: hey
<attente> work on g-s-d, g-c-c, gnome-shell for the accountsservice patch
<attente> g-s-d and gnome-shell work is ready, wrapping up g-c-c work which should be ready soon
<attente> eof
<desrt> \o/
<seb128> nice
<desrt> attente: if you need reviews, you know where to find me
<seb128> seems to make desrt happy as well ;-)
<attente> desrt: sure :)
<desrt> attente: at the weston centre, most probably :p
<seb128> attente, did you have anything still waiting for sponsoring?
<seb128> I did the gtk sponsoring to utopic, I guess we should also get that to trusty once it has got some testing?
<desrt> seb128: do we want to discuss the possibility of including the mir backend in the mainline uploads of gtk to the archive?
<desrt> it's not in super-working form, but it does work.... and it's very isolated, so it's highly unlikely to regress the existing code
<attente> seb128: right, i forgot, there's that u-g-m MP that tedg was reviewing, but was blocked by not having that gtk patch
<seb128> desrt, we should discuss that, but having robert_ancell around when we do would be useful
<desrt> k
<attente> seb128: and i guess there's just that g-s-d sru, but i don't know if it's been uploaded to trusty-proposed yet
<desrt> might be nice to figure out sooner or later what our workflow will look like there, because it's going to be strange
<seb128> attente, g-s-d has been uploaded/approved and is being tested
<attente> seb128: oh, ok, thanks for that :)
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> attente, feel free to ping tedg ont he u-g-m review I guess
<seb128> I can do a landing for it then
<attente> ok
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> desrt, for what? the GTK Mir backend?
<seb128> well, I guess it's going to be "have it as a distro patch on 3.12" for this cycle
<seb128> which is already what we have, so no real issue
<seb128> then depends on what it goes upstream
<seb128> what->when
<seb128> but we need robert_ancell for that discussion
<desrt> seb128: ya... just pondering how we track the changes and where we keep them
<desrt> indeed
<seb128> ok, next is larsu if he's there
<seb128> he said he would probably be away but send me his update before, but I don't think he actually did
<seb128> larsu, ?
<seb128> ok, I guess he's not around then
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> * Tweak and finished the category and framework loader functionality
<didrocks> * Put this under tests and happily reached the bar of 120 tests!
<didrocks> * Start fighting with the CLI with argparse and shell completion to get auto-registration and generation (and got back to some popular old python bugs…)
<didrocks> * Try to fix and finally disabled Travis CI as it's running under 12.04 and we depend on python 3.4. Unfortunately, there is no pypi python-gobject and so, no virtualenv 3.4 on 12.04 to use system libs… I'm fallbacking at running the tests manually on my machine until 14.04 is available in Travis.
<didrocks> * Some MIR-review work (some more onthe list)
<seb128> oh, didrocks having some free slots again for archive activities, nice ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, do you know when Travis plan to provide 14.04? waiting for .1?
<didrocks> seb128: seems it's "in the work" since the last couple of month, but no ETA yet
<didrocks> however, it's a popular topic on their bugtracker
<didrocks> so I guess it will come soon :)
<seb128> I can imagine ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks (and good work on the tests front ;-)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<seb128> FJKong, hey, do you have anything to share this week?
<happyaron> hi, late...
<seb128> happyaron, hey, same ... if you have anything to share, now is the time!
<happyaron> I'm working on the git migration, package auto-release for Sogou, and is waiting to see what to do for cinnamon
<Laney> what is the git migration?
<happyaron> we decided to not use bzr anymore for the project
<seb128> what project?
<happyaron> Sogou
<seb128> oh, ok
<attente> does that mean we no longer need to work on the fcitx-transition for unity?
<happyaron> don't think so, just being too busy
<didrocks> the package auto-release shouldn't use/be coordinated with the CI team?
<happyaron> didrocks: for CI I think maybe, for auto-release no.
<didrocks> happyaron: not sure I understand exactly what you mean by "auto-release" then :)
<happyaron> didrocks: well, that's preparing packages for all commits with different version of components for QA
<didrocks> happyaron: yeah, that's exactly what we do in CI and what the CI team is in charge, hence the "you should talk to them"
<happyaron> OK
<happyaron> but hell, the project we are working on is tightly following Sogou's normal development/release procedure
<seb128> ok, let's discuss those details out of the meeting
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> ok, my turn then
<seb128> sponsoring (g-s-d/trusty, gtk3, eog)
<seb128> • desktop updates (eog)
<seb128> • handled CI landings (indicator-keyboard, u-g-m, ubuntu-themes, libdbusmenu-qt)
<seb128> • landed the u-s-s wizard and then some bluetooth improvements
<seb128> • debugged unity8-desktop issues (online accounts segfault, packagekit issues, indicator not starting, platform-api/backend issues)
<seb128> • looked at some ubuntu-system-settings bugs, fixed a few UI issues in the updates panel
<tkamppeter> seb128, sorry, I have missed it.
<seb128> with the usual "reviewed errors.ubuntu.com, launchpad, kept an eye on SRUs, etc"
<seb128> </week>
<tkamppeter> seb128, here is what I did:
<didrocks> seb128: how is that handover for u-s-s going?
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok, your turn
<tkamppeter> - Mentoring of GSoC students
<tkamppeter> - Some organizational stuff for OpenPrinting Summit.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<FJKong> hey I am still working on sogou Input method project
<seb128> FJKong, ok, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, not so handed over yet, I know Pat is looking at the bug and trying to organize work
<seb128> well, we have people doing work
<seb128> cyphermox did some bluetooth improvements
<didrocks> seb128: hoping for you it's happening soon to free you more cycles ;)
<seb128> Ken is looking at some ofono changes
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> to be honest we didn't spent to much efforts on it recently, I mostly ignored it for over a months
<seb128> just did some landing recently and looked at some UI issues/bugs today
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there any other topic?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> let's wrap then
<seb128> thanks everyone
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> thanks everyone!
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks for the work on adding an apparmor profile to ubuntu-system-settings ... do you plan to do a merge request with the changes?  (you added debdiffs ... do you plan to upload directly?)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> hello
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, desrt mentioned today, during the weekly meeting, that we should discuss landing the GTK Mir backend
<seb128> what do you think? does it same ready for that?
<desrt> specifically, in the standard gtk packages in the distro
<seb128> right, sorry, landing = upload to utopic
<desrt> if we want this in by U we need to figure out the workflow
<desrt> ie: periodically generate one mega-patch from an upstream gtk branch, or what?
<robert_ancell> We just need the overlay scrollbar changes to land really and then we might as well. It's not amazing but there's no real cost to releasing it
<robert_ancell> I'd say one mega-patch
<seb128> that seems the easiest way to include it yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, why do we need the overlay change?
<desrt> one thing to consider is that this causes gtk to take a dependency on the mir client library
<robert_ancell> It would mean that libmirclient is included on the image, has anything else pulled it in yet?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm going to make that land tomorrow
<robert_ancell> seb128, otherwise that GTK+ module will crash
<jdstrand> seb128: working on it now. awe is going to coordinate the landing
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, please go through the CI landing, otherwise you are going to invalidate silos/force them to rebase
<jdstrand> seb128: yes, he said he would do that
<seb128> great
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<robert_ancell> libmirclient seems fairly lightweight
<seb128> robert_ancell, shrug, that's going to be an issue
<jdstrand> I'm just doing the lowlevel stuff for the feature they wanted, they get to land it :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: only crashes if you run with the mir gdk backend, right?
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ignore what I just said
<robert_ancell> these modules were just assuming the GDK backend was the X11 one
<seb128> mir is already in main
<seb128> I though it was not
<desrt> seb128: but CD?
<desrt> hah.  "CD"
<robert_ancell> yeah, it's not the mainness, just the image size and any related dependencies
<seb128> desrt, adding a small library to the iso is not an issue, we have libwayland there for example
<desrt> cool -- didn't know if it was properly split out
<seb128> robert_ancell, how much dependency/space are we talking about?
<seb128> can't be more than a few hundred kbs
<robert_ancell> Installed-Size: 629
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's fine
<desrt> but any depends on gtest/gflag/boost/etc?
<desrt> you're going to be taking at least boost asio... dunno if this is already in the image for something else
<robert_ancell> + Installed-Size: 162 for libmirclientplatform-mesa
<robert_ancell> do we already have boost on the images?
<robert_ancell> libboost-system1.55.0 is Installed-Size: 83
<robert_ancell> so, that's approx 874 total I think?
<robert_ancell> oh, plus 393 for libmirprotobuf0
<desrt> and protobuf itself...
<robert_ancell> and 1083 if we don't have libprotobuf8 already
<robert_ancell> We might?
<seb128> you guys are doing it wrong
<desrt> surprised not to see asio on this list...
 * seb128 boots iso and run apt
<desrt> seb128 is so damn high tech :p
<robert_ancell> desrt, asio is all templates I think
<desrt> with his VMs and ISOs
<robert_ancell> woo
<robert_ancell> What is installed size units again? k?
<jdstrand> seb128: you probably saw the profile and the changelog, but just to be clear, this isn't about confining system-settings. this is about having it run with an apparmor label so that ofono is able to allow it access on DBus (phonedations wanted to restrict access to ofono's DBus interface to only a few services, excluding unconfined)
<jdstrand> this should effectively be no change for system-settings
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, that makes sense to me, thanks for explaining it ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, desrt: that install the 3 libs previously listed and that counts for 243kb of deb and 1Mb installed
<robert_ancell> do we have image budgets anymore?
<seb128> no
<robert_ancell> so that's probably acceptable thewn
<seb128> we try to be reasonable though
<seb128> yeah, without doubt
<desrt> larsu: dunno if you followed, but removing "schema" property didn't go over too well....
<seb128> there are other stuff we would axe before that
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, so i'm going to land the scrollbar change tomorrow ... then what, is the GTK patch good to go, or do you need more work?
<desrt> seb128: almost all of the 'more work' required is blocked on mir changes
<robert_ancell> that's it - we can just keep updating the GTK+ patch as needed
<seb128> right
<seb128> desrt, that shouldn't block us to land "what we have"
<desrt> nope.  certainly not.
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1300925 btw
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300925 in unity8-desktop-session (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 Desktop Preview session does not show (most) installed apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> robert_ancell, that has that mention "   * Show desktop applications when CLICK_SCOPE_SHOW_DESKTOP_APPS is set"
<seb128> robert_ancell, we might just want to export that in the unity8-desktop script
<seb128> I didn't test it yet
<robert_ancell> the main issue blocking for it to be usable is bug 1333029
<ubot5> bug 1333029 in unity-scope-click "Only shows applications with X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333029
<seb128> robert_ancell, see what I just wrote ;-)
<robert_ancell> ag
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> if I understand correctly that changelog, exporting that env should make unity8 not require the desktop key
<seb128> need testing though
<robert_ancell> that's a dupe right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> though Saviq/mhr3 were unsure if we still need that filter or if it's the right way
<seb128> the intend is to not list a ton of entries that don't work
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> we are still going to have the issue that if we don't filter we show e.g libreoffice
<seb128> or java stuff
<seb128> or wxwidgets apps
<seb128> or gtk2 ones
<seb128> not sure how we can best resolve that
<robert_ancell> it's a bit tricky, because you really don't know unless you whitelist and that's not practical
<seb128> the desktop key might be the best way
<robert_ancell> we need to ld_preload something and detect if your accessing a blacklisted library and stop and show a dialog in that case
<seb128> it means somebody has to review that the app works under Mir
<seb128> well
<seb128> or we need to get XMir
<robert_ancell> I should talk to RAOF and see if I can help out there. That would open up more options for us
<seb128> right
<seb128> if we get XMir we solve the issue
<seb128> if we don't, I would say the best solution might to flag things that are "known to be working"
<seb128> either by patching those, or building a whitelist
<seb128> either way would work but is work
<seb128> the whitelist might be less work than carrying delta on debian packages
<robert_ancell> seb128, right, I was thinking of patches for each package but just a big-ol-whitelist in unity of .desktop file names would work fine
<seb128> +1 for the whitelist
<seb128> or export the variable and deal with the fact that stuff in the list are going to not run
<robert_ancell> anyone working on that? Shall we have a go?
<seb128> until we get XMir
<robert_ancell> I think that would be worse
<seb128> right
<seb128> can you get info on how likely XMir is for trusty?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> utopic
<robert_ancell> Yeah, I'll ask
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> if it's not, so let's do the whitelist thing
<robert_ancell> Anything else higher priority?
<seb128> not that I know
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh, what happened with that branch you wanted me to review
 * robert_ancell tries to remember what it was...
<seb128> when was that?
<robert_ancell> last week sometime
<seb128> oh, making u-s-d include the old libgnome-desktop code?
<robert_ancell> You take a few days off and you loose track of everything :)
<robert_ancell> yes, that one
<seb128> that didn't happen
<robert_ancell> You want me to look at that one?
<seb128> I looked at it, but u-s-d uses gnome-desktop for other things in other plugins
<seb128> it's not easy
<seb128> if you want, sure
<robert_ancell> are those other things changing too?
<seb128> but I think we should just ship libgnome-desktop3.8 as a separate source and build u-s-d with it
<seb128> no
<seb128> but it makes a lot of code to copy
<robert_ancell> I thought there was some reason we couldn't copy the lib, but it is just basically helper functions right?
<seb128> we can't use the system lib and a local one, or we need to rename symbols
<robert_ancell> was there a bug?
<seb128> it's quite some code/functions
<seb128> not sure, I don't think so
<seb128> the reason for not copying the lib was "let's try to avoid having another lib copy in the archive", but that's not a blockerr
<robert_ancell> I'll have a look.
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks, let me know your conclusion after looking at it, mine was that the copy of the old lib is the easiest way
<seb128> on that note calling it a day
<seb128> good night (or day for those on the other side of the world) everyone ;-)
<robert_ancell> btw, this is my list of things blocking gtk-mir https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporte
<robert_ancell> r=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=gtk-mir&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_bluep
<robert_ancell> rints=on
<robert_ancell> night
<robert_ancell> desrt, were you happy with the a-s solution I put into utopic for large UIDs?
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=gtk-mir
<seb128> nicer url
<robert_ancell> hah, I was just trying to find a nicer url
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ok, on that note, bye
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-25
<RAOF> robert_ancell: XMir?
<robert_ancell> RAOF how goes the rootless XMir?
<RAOF> It remains on the back burner until I give you various GTK bits.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, anything Xorg side that needs fixing or is it mostly in Mir?
<robert_ancell> and Unity 8
<RAOF> But the X server itself is mostly working.
<RAOF> The awkwardness will come, as always, when window management is expected to work :)
<RAOF> desrt: Thank you again for complaining about the awkwardness of eventloop integration. This will make XMir & plymouth much more pleasant :)
<RAOF> The Xorg side needs a little clean up, but not much. It's mostly in Mir (and then Unity 8)
<RAOF> Oh. We _will_ need an X11 window manager to proxy stuff to Mir, if you felt like doing that bit :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, sure, why not
<robert_ancell> what's the plan there?
<RAOF> A loadable module in the Mir tree that uses http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/lib/libxcwm/ (or something like it).
<robert_ancell> RAOF, will XMir be built into Mir?
<RAOF> No.
<robert_ancell> Why would the X window manager be in Mir then?
<RAOF> Because nothing outside Mir knows about window management?
<robert_ancell> Unity?
<RAOF> The idea is to make XMir windows look like Mir surfaces as far as the shell is concerned.
<RAOF> Ah, _that's_ the question.
<RAOF> Right, it could be in Unity, but X11 integration is something that lots of shells are going to care about, so it's ideally in Mir itself.
<robert_ancell> So it will be a core feature of Mir, i.e. "Mir supports clients using the Mir or X11 protocols"
<RAOF> *: With external tools
<RAOF> But, yeah.
<robert_ancell> And will the X server launching be done my Mir too?
<robert_ancell> by Mir
<RAOF> The idea discussed with tedg was to have ubuntu-app-launch spawn an XMir server, have XMir connect to Mir and request a wm from Mir.
<desrt> RAOF: :)
 * RAOF wanted to do X server launching by Mir, but this also works.
<robert_ancell> How does ubuntu-app-launch know it needs one? I assumed we'd have some sort of default DISPLAY socket that would spawn off a new server on each connect
<RAOF> We assume that anything in /usr/share/applications needs an X server, and anything click-packaged can opt-in for an X server.
<robert_ancell> That's fairly bold
<RAOF> Yeah, my plan was to do a socket-activated thing but tedg doesn't like that (for application-confinement reasons)
<RAOF> You're welcome to argue with tedg about this :)
<desrt> *cough* dbus
<robert_ancell> RAOF, is XWayland/GNOME using libxcwm?
<RAOF> Not AFAIK.
<robert_ancell> what are they doing?
<RAOF> Raw xcb, I think.
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> desrt: ya, I saw the bug...
<larsu> morning everyone!
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> hey larsu
<larsu> seb128: hello again :)
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> hey hey
<larsu> morning Laney!
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<didrocks> and Laney and seb128 ;)
<larsu> morning^2 didrocks!
<Laney> what's with all this squaring
<larsu> Laney: already said good morning to the Frenchmen
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<Laney> pretty alright!
 * didrocks wonders why so much failure in so little changes… ;)
<seb128> good that you have tests to tell you!
<Laney> "it's only a littttle syntax error"
<seb128> it's a compiler bug!
<Laney> "come on, can't you put that semicolon in by yourself?"
<Laney> grr compilers
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> héhé
<didrocks> actually, it's my super tearDown check
<didrocks> where I can say if I expect to have warnings or errors
<didrocks> and it yells otherwise (on test by test basis)
<didrocks> that way, I ensure I have no unexpected warnings or errors spawn
<didrocks> arf, found it…
 * didrocks hates that python doesn't define if (something), forcing that thing to be True or False
<didrocks> like in any sane language… like… I don't know… Dart :p
<didrocks> that would avoid:
<didrocks> if is_completion_mode:
<didrocks> instead of:
<didrocks> if is_completion_mode():
<larsu> didrocks: I don't understand. What's is_completion_mode?
<larsu> python has coercion to booleans, no?
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, which is the issue. It's testing that is_completion_mode is defined (and a function in that case)
<didrocks> so "if is_completion_mode" is always True
<larsu> ah, that's what you mean
<didrocks> and don't run the function to test if I'm in completion mode ;)
<larsu> that's a bit annoying indeed
<didrocks> yeah, small typo to find…
<larsu> you're always in completion mode!
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> in Dart, it would tell you "hum… this isn't a boolean…"
<larsu> but then you need to explicitely test for other stuff as well, like empty lists
<larsu> but actually, I think I prefer that
<didrocks> yeah, there is an f.EmptyList() method on the List class
<didrocks> for that
<didrocks> ok .empty() rather
 * didrocks opens API doc
<didrocks> https://api.dartlang.org/apidocs/channels/stable/dartdoc-viewer/dart-core.List#id_isEmpty
<Laney> aren't you supposed to catch exceptions instead of checking for all the things in python?
<Laney> EAFP or something
 * larsu doesn't know
<didrocks> Laney: hum, not sure it's related to that… Here I use that function to avoid the env variable tested in one place instead of everywhere
<didrocks> on using expections… there are 2 schools of thoughts AFAIK
<Laney> I mean for things like checking for empty lists
<Laney> https://docs.python.org/2/glossary.html#term-eafp
<didrocks> ah, yeah, a lot of people do that to avoid eventual races
<larsu> Laney: I just used that as an example for the type coercion
<Laney> ah
<didrocks> Laney: Dart doesn't have threads, so it's not a real issue for that one. Only isolates (which have separated memory)
<Laney> It's partly (or maybe mainly in the absence of threads) about code clarity as well as avoiding races
 * didrocks doesn't find it clarify the code :)
<seb128> it's also more efficient for the normal case, since you don't run a check when not needed
<xnox> anybody wants to port gnome-media-player to xine-lib-1.2 ?
<xnox> also what is gnome-media-player
<seb128> I doubt we want to do that
<seb128> some universe package
<Laney> never heard of it
<seb128> which didn't see an update since natty
<Laney> go ask the uploader
<seb128> same version since maverick in fact
<ogra_> wasnt that a gnome2 thing anyway ?
<ogra_> why is it stil areound
<ogra_> *around
<seb128> it was never a GNOME thing
<xnox> dunno, but gnome-media-player is the last dep on xinelib1 which FTBFS against libav10 which holds up the world in proposed migration
<seb128> drop it from the I archive I say
<ogra_> ++
<seb128> it still use gconf
 * xnox fudges in building against xin-lib-1.2 and sees what happes.
<Laney> demote it to proposed, mail uploader, wait x days, remove
<seb128> it hasn't been maintained for years
<xnox> meh, uploaded.
<Laney> it builds?
<seb128> Laney, you can email xnox now :p
<Laney> T I L !
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/gnome-media-player
<seb128> the trunk is https://code.launchpad.net/~lamothe-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount/gnome-media-player/0.2-new
<seb128> see the username
<xnox> well off to file a remove request for xine-lib
<seb128> no commit since 2011
<xnox> yeah.
<Laney> it does seem crufty
<xnox> seb128: i'll talk to lamont about it.
<Laney> la..mont?
<seb128> lol
<xnox> lol =))))
<Estilanda> hola
<Laney> aah
<Laney> reboot dialog just stole focus and the active button was 'reboot now'
<Laney> hope that's an xmonad problem ;-)
<didrocks> ok, going for a late run
<gatox> seb128, hi, do you know who i can talk to about the  component from QtSystemInfo in the phone?? as far as i can see, that is working on my desktop, but being completely ignored in the phone (detecting plug, unplug, etc)
<gatox> seb128, the BatteryInfo component
<seb128> gatox, weird, that was working before
<seb128> it maybe got buggy with 5.3?
<seb128> I would usually recommend Mirv but he's on holiday
<seb128> you can try checking with pmcgowan or bzoltan
<gatox> seb128, :S no idea.... any app that is using it to check that it isn't really my code? because i always get the same values... and not signals
<gatox> seb128, and it's working on the desktop
<gatox> seb128, ack, thanks
<seb128> gatox, I would just run the example through qmlscene
<seb128> I can try that in a bit here if you want
<seb128> otherwise maybe just use the battery backend we have in settings
<seb128> you can probably add another function there if you need to wrap another upower dbus call
<gatox> seb128, i'll check in settings... the code from the examples was the one that was failing in the phone for me..... if you can check, i really appreaciate it
<pmcgowan> seb128, you think that was working before? I know a lot of the API never did, I assumed we needed work in qtubuntu
<gatox> seb128, ok.... at least i see it working in system settings.... so i will check that
<seb128> pmcgowan, well, qtsystems was working in saucy, we used it a first for the battery info in system settings
<seb128> gatox, it's working on the phone for me
<seb128> gatox, I installed qtsystems5-examples and ran
<seb128> $ qmlscene /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/examples/sysinfo/qml-battery/qml-battery.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-system-settings.desktop
<seb128> that gives a screen saying the device is charging with the % etc
<gatox> seb128, weird..... anyway.... system settings is using the same and it's working for me in the phone.... so i'll take a look there, the weird thing is that what i have  was working on my desktp but not in my phone
<seb128> (running that with the phablet user, "su - phablet"
<gatox> seb128, could it be a confinent issue?? i was testing this in another app i just created
<seb128> could be I guess
<seb128> gatox, btw settings don't use those bindings anymore, see plugins/battery/battery.cpp
<seb128> we use libupower-glib in a cpp backend
<seb128> qtsystems was a bit too limited for what we had to do
<gatox> seb128, it's using it to detect the chargingstate which is what i want
<seb128> right, that should be working
<pmcgowan> gatox, yes another app would be confined and unable to work
<gatox> pmcgowan, yap... that was the problem
<seb128> gatox, btw, I would appreciate a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/update-uis-tweaks/+merge/224463 if you can look at it, it should be an easy one
<gatox> seb128, ack! looking
<gatox> seb128, done... i left a couple of inline comments
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<seb128> gatox, seems like that didn't work? you need to hit the submit button from the top comment to have the "commit"
<gatox> seb128, ah i forgot save comments
<gatox> seb128, there
<seb128> gatox_lunch, k, replied if you want to have another look
<didrocks> the video quality of Google I/O Live is amazing
<didrocks> and the menu layering on top of the video
<seb128> shame they can't make nice stuff for stuff public use like hangout...
<didrocks> yeah, well it's not the same constraints "just" to broadcast one stream
<seb128> right
<seb128> on that note, time for some exercice
<seb128> be back in ~1h
<didrocks> enjoy seb128 :)
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> same for you
<seb128> enjoy the google show ;-)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> polymer is going to contain every android UI toolkit content
<didrocks> remember a thread? ;)
<didrocks> dbarth: as this touches what your team is working on ^
<gatox> seb128, which question do you have?
<gatox> seb128, i think it would be best to change: updateManager.model.length > 1 to root.updatesAvailable > 1
<didrocks> ah… and they have snap decisions ;)
<didrocks> (in L)
<didrocks> ah, and tabs like our webapps story in their app switcher :)
<didrocks> nice to see we are not at odds with some of our design patterns
<seb128> gatox, oh, ok, makes sense
<gatox> seb128, let me know when you push and i'll approve it
<seb128> k
<seb128> gatox, done
<gatox> seb128, approved
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<robert_ancell> bregma, I can haz log out of Unity 8? \o/
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-26
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> blarg
<seb128> Laney, good morning
<Laney> i rebooted the server
<Laney> that'll solve everything
<seb128> how are the pimms?
<Laney> hi seb128!
<seb128> hey ;-)
<Laney> pimms is usually served with lemonade which means I don't like it :(
 * Laney is a fizzy drink hater
<seb128> oh
<seb128> Laney, darkxst, others: robert_ancell has a look at making u-s-d include the old xrandr code, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/xrandr/+merge/224548 if you fancy having a look/commenting
<Laney> oh
<Laney> is this more selective?
<seb128> more selective than?
<Laney> forking the whole thing
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it's just the xrandr part of gnome-desktop
<Laney> yay
<seb128> the lib does other things
<seb128> like keyboard, thumbnail, etc
<Laney> I read some conversation the other day about forking it
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-control-center/xrandr/+merge/224547
<seb128> is the u-c-c side
<seb128> well
<seb128> the options are/were still to either do what robert did there
<seb128> or to ship gnome-desktop3.8 as a different source and build u-s-d/u-c-c with it
<Laney> you think this approach might not work?
<seb128> well, he mp the changes, so he got it to work
<Laney> seems nicer to me
<Laney> anyway I'll try it out
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> it just looked quite some code/renaming
<seb128> and I was unsure if some of those functions would call other gnome-desktop functions and rely on those to not change as well
<seb128> but it doesn't seem to be the case
<seb128> so +1 from me
<seb128> if it turns out to really be an issue over time we can still revisit the approach then
<darkxst> seb128, idle monitor is not included ?
<seb128> darkxst, don't ask me, I didn't review it yet, robert_ancell said he would have a look and put those up for review this night
<seb128> I'm just sharing the info
<seb128> that would be a good question/comment to put on the merge request ;-)
<Laney> darkxst: who uses that?
<Laney> oh, u-s-d does, but it's not removed from gnome-desktop 3.12?
<darkxst> Laney, it was moved from gnome-desktop 3.10 into mutter
<Laney> what's http://sources.debian.net/src/gnome-desktop3/3.12.1-1/libgnome-desktop/gnome-idle-monitor.h ?
<darkxst> Laney, the api is still in gnome-desktop, but changed to dbus calls into mutter
<Laney> ah
<Laney> then yes, please comment saying that
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?id=545c774e967fa2f21f9b8ee1acbb50bffcee01d0
<darkxst> Laney, ok, added a comment to MP
<Laney> ty
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> we should bribe Trevinho into implementing this dbus service ;-)
<darkxst> isnt the whole point of copying the legacy code to avoid a dbus service?
<Laney> I think it was more a concern about whether breaking it out would be stable enough
<Laney> but having both implement the same interface would be okay, the issue there is lack of development resources
<Laney> so this is the path of least resistance
<Laney> AIUI anyway
<seb128> right, my main concern was to add a piece of software that is new/can have bugs without anyone having slots to maintain it
<seb128> if the unity team is wanting to allocate resources to implement that interface and maintain it, that would be great
<seb128> but that's not the case atm and we didn't want to block Ubuntu GNOME to get the new gnome-desktop until that happens
<darkxst> seb128, I am happy for you guys to do it this way, but don't forget upstream are maintaining the new code (and the patches to de-couple it from mutter were pretty trivial)
<seb128> we should maybe try that standalone daemon yeah...
<seb128> I had concerns mostly for the LTS because we don't like to introduce new code/architectures just before a LTS
<seb128> but we are still early in this cycle so we could try it out and see how it goes
<Laney> seems like it would be nicer
<Laney> darkxst: got a PPA or something?
<Laney> pitti: what's up with these broken pipe adt failures I keep getting for chromium?
<Laney> (also, am I really still TIL for that?)
<pitti> Laney: it's a bug somewhere in the qemu runner, I already retried this
<Laney> yeah
<pitti> I already spent some two hours trying to reproduce and understand it, but so far no success :/
<Laney> I've had it quite a few times though
<Laney> okay :(
<seb128> Laney, so you maintain chromium and libreoffice now?
 * Laney is the master of trivial diffs
<Laney> tkamppeter: have you seen that cups has a failing autopkgtest?
<Laney> aha maybe -6 fixes this?
<Laney> looks like it will
<darkxst> Laney, https://github.com/darkxst/displayconfig
<Laney> and one for mutter?
<darkxst> that code is ripped from mutter
<Laney> yes
<darkxst> its the important bits that u-s-d/g-d need
<Laney> presumably you need to turn it off there
<seb128> if they plan to use the standalone service under gnome-shell, which I don't think they do?
<seb128> that is supposed to be a replacement for !shell sessions
<darkxst> right, https://github.com/darkxst/displayconfig/blob/master/src/main.c#L381
<darkxst> just quites if shell is running
<darkxst> quits
<Laney> ah
<Laney> you should rather check for the name on the bus
<seb128> how is it activated?
<Laney> dbus activation
<seb128> what name?
<Laney> in my "GNOME" !shell session I'd want this service too
<seb128> unity steals the shell name on the bus
<Laney> the name is org.gnome.Mutter.something
<seb128> k, that we don't steal afaik
<darkxst> Laney, no, in GNOME !gnome3 session you want u-s-d
<Laney> I have XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=gnome
<Laney> so you can't use this to differentiate between shell and not
<darkxst> ok, but you can't use g-s-d anymore, if it even still works!
<Laney> it works GREAT!
<Laney> but yes I think the plan was to have me using usd
<Laney> doesn't seem to have happened yet
<darkxst> Laney, I have already dropped most of the ubuntu legacy hacks from g-s-d
<Laney> the only problem I've noticed is that brightness isn't restored when I come back from suspend
<darkxst> brightness api did change slightly, but think that was maybe in 3.10
<Laney> maybe you want to look into the upstart jobs to see which sessions get g and which get u
<Laney> seems they need tweaking
<Laney> okay lemme play with this displayconfig stuff
<Laney> I'll give you a patch that makes the exit condition be if the name is already on the bus
<tkamppeter> Laney, have seen it, pitti told me, and OdyX has already fixed it in -6, which will auto-sync into Utopic soon.
<Laney> yeah, saw
<darkxst> Laney ok
<Laney> darkxst: did you give it an inactivity timeout?
<darkxst> the daemon? no
<Laney> kay
<darkxst> I don't think thats a particularly good idea, it needs to run the entire session anyway
<Laney> is -s-d using this API the whole time?
<seb128> why does it need to run the entire session?
<darkxst> its pretty transparent to -s-d
<seb128> it feels like that should only be needed when changes happen?
<seb128> or is it tracking idle as well?
<darkxst> seb128, idle monitor!
<seb128> k
<Laney> then it'll never timeout ;-)
<darkxst> -s-d still calls into gnome-desktop
<darkxst> but gnome-desktop uses dbus calls
<Laney> did you clean up configure.ac?
<Laney> i.e. does it still need the x libs?
<Laney> oh yes I see it
<darkxst> Laney, cleaned up most of the configure.ac
<darkxst> its still making X calls, so mostly needs x libs!
<Laney> yeah duh
<darkxst> Laney, also see bug 1228765
<ubot5> bug 1228765 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Implement DisplayConfig dbus interface and transition to gnome-desktop 3.10" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<darkxst> some patches are required on u- side but they are all just cherry-picks
<Laney> what about that last comment?
<darkxst> I never looked into that, however it was certainly working when I tested it months earlier
<darkxst> my guess would be the deamon was not actually running
<Laney> okay lemme try it
<Laney> what cherry picks are these?
<darkxst>  - git_xrandr_adapt_to_new_displayconfig_api.patch:
<darkxst>     Adapt to new display config d-bus api used by gnome-desktop 3.10
<darkxst>   - fix-cursor-gnomedesktop-api.patch:
<darkxst>     minor api fix
<darkxst>   - git-power-update-backlight-api.patch: update gnome-desktop backlight
<darkxst>     api
<darkxst>   - git_power_dont_look_for_screens_no_lid.patch
<darkxst>   - git-gnomerr-output-is-laptop-change.patch
<darkxst>   - git_wacom_remove_deprecated_call.patch
<darkxst>   - git_wacom_gnomerr-api-changes.patch
<darkxst>   - git_xrandr_remove_applyConfiguration_dbus.patch
<darkxst>   - git-power-simplify-support-external-monitor.patch
<darkxst>   - git_color_adapt_to_gnomeRR_api.patch
<darkxst> or I should just say look at the braches attached to that bug!
<Laney> you can just apply them directly
<darkxst> Laney, they are applied directly on the u- branches there
<Laney> ok
<darkxst> well they should be
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/unity-settings-daemon/gnome-desktop-3.10/+merge/208911 might still apply without change
<Laney> mostly
<Laney> there's a conflict
<darkxst> Laney, hmm, no apparently I can't read, dialog is provided by gnome-shell, so that bit will need reverted to use g-s-d
<darkxst> (according to the bug comment atleast)
<Laney> darkxst: no cursor, forgot my resolution :)
<darkxst> Laney, is it actually running?
<Laney> after I opened the panel (presumably activating the service) they were restored
<darkxst> no cursor means, no idle monitor
<Laney> but my monitors are the wrong way around
<darkxst> it uses the same monitors.xml
<Laney> no dialog on apply
<Laney> got a g-c-c crash
<Laney> u-c-c
 * Laney gets a trace
<Laney> darkxst: comments for you ;-)
<darkxst> Laney, odd, dbus activation should fire on login
<Laney> it's probably easier if you/jackson just try it at this point
<darkxst> Laney, yes I will try it, but won't be until the weekend, possible Jackson messed up the merges
<Laney> or me, there was a conflict
<Laney> or something changed since the branch was proposed and the merge is borked now
<Laney> (i.e. it needs rebasing)
<Laney> or 3.12 is bad and 3.10 would have worked
<darkxst> havent tested with 3.12
<Laney> the dialog thing just needs doing though
<darkxst> yes I will look at that dialog
<Laney> anyway there we go ;-)
<darkxst> Laney, I never saw anything like your crash in testing, probably 3.12 related
<darkxst> I will run through and get it all working over the weekend
<Laney> it could be something that expects the service to be running
<Laney> I just saw it in the background, don't know when it happened
<Laney> but cool, thanks
 * Laney goes back to good old utopic for now :P
<darkxst> Laney, well atleast assuming you guys want to use it
 * Laney is pro
<Laney> sounded like seb was too
<Laney> so thanks for working on it
<darkxst> Laney, ok, I won't have time to polish it right up, but I will rebase my work and fix any obvious problems
<lool> bregma: hey!
<lool> bregma: we discussed the UI scaling stuff in Malta; I've been using a scaling factor since (previously I Was just xrandr-ing to a lesser resolution and leaving the Ubuntu defaults alone)
<lool> bregma: It seems to me as if the scaling factor is applied over and over again on each boot; it feels like the fonts are getting bigger over time; now it's to the point I had to reduce the scaling factor under 1 and I get a mix of decent fonts and small UI elements; could it be that something is accumulating the factor somewhere?
<lool> bregma: is this known and/or reproducible for you?
<bregma> lool, yes, it's known and I get it all the time, it's caused by a race condition somewhere and we're trying to track it down
<Laney> TheMuso: someone in another channel just linked http://askubuntu.com/questions/278693/how-do-i-stop-orca-screen-reader which notes that it's quite hard to switch orca off if you start it from the desktop file
<Laney> looks like most things look for the screen-reader-enabled gsettings key which isn't set on if you start it manually
<Laney> so you have to toggle it on and off to make orca quit (that's all it looks for to shutdown afaics)
<Laney> pitti: have you thought about testing reverse-build-depends or reverse-test-depends on upload?
<Laney> I just saw that pep8 made some stuff fail but they're generally not runtime dependencies
<Laney> I guess test rather than build
<Laney> or build for build-needed maybe
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> I have to buy beers for seb128
<didrocks> question of requirements :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> Get him on the hard stuff
<didrocks> well, he's not really German for that
<didrocks> he only likes light one
<didrocks> it's a shame!
 * didrocks get out the sake
<didrocks> gets*
<didrocks> so, *maybe* see you tomorrow after this evening ;)
 * didrocks really waves good evening now
<Laney> best of luck!
<Laney> man, that guy's fast
<TheMuso`> Laney: Thats purely upstream...
<TheMuso`> Laney: I.e thatts a decision that was made upstream. Given the way Orca is supposed to be activated these days, I wonder if it makes sense to drop /usr/share/applications/orca.desktop.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-27
<eridu> Is this an appropriate place to discuss Unity issues? I've experienced a regression upgrading to 14.04
<eridu> specifically, the behavior of alt summoning the HUD on a 500ms tap __if no other key is pressed__ seems to have changed to any tap under 500ms; so now I'm triggering it if I navigate with repeated M-f's in emacs and similar
<darkxst> eridu, probably best to ask later, when more people are around
<eridu> darkxst: when's a good time/time zone?
<darkxst> eridu, maybe in 4 hours or so
<darkxst> most of the desktop team are in europe I think
<eridu> okay, is it mostly the london canonical people?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> Laney: reverse-build-deps already happens; reverse test-deps doesn't, as that's slightly harder to do (you need to download and unpack all sources, as test controls aren't aggregated in a Packages.gz like index)
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you ?
<pitti> didrocks: quite fine, thanks! was fun watching the game yesterday evening :)
<pitti> didrocks: and you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm doing good! was fun to once again avoid watching any game ;)
<didrocks> seb128 came late though
<didrocks> his train was delayed by an hour
<didrocks> so, I cheered him with beers when he arrived to recomfort him!
<pitti> didrocks: oh, seb128 is in Lyon with you?
<pitti> didrocks: and he didn't get up together with you? :-)
<didrocks> yeah, he's coming for a week :)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> you know him… :p
<didrocks> I'm temptive to wake him up though
<pitti> slack^Wsay good morning to him :)
<didrocks> hehe, will tell him
<didrocks> once he's there :)
<pitti> 05:29:22      pitti | Good morning
<didrocks> waow, I've been awake for 40 minutes only today :p
<didrocks> but I went to bed late as well
<didrocks> did you already run?
<pitti> didrocks: no, not yet; still a bit chilly
<didrocks> I'll try to force seb to come with us running :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> pitti, salut!
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 ! give a hug to didrocks from me :)
<seb128> pitti, done ;-)
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> seb128, jibel: so looks like it could very well be GER - FRA in the quarter finals
<seb128> indeed, I was looking at that yesterday
<seb128> sorry for you
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti hangs his fan scarf a level higher
 * seb128 doesn't care, he can pretend to be german if France loose
<pitti> seb128: yeah, France is on quite a rampage, I'm not that optimistic for Germany
<pitti> seb128: hahaa
<pitti> although the German team did rather well yesterday; wasn't overly exciting, but nice in a technical and precision way
<seb128> but yeah, France has been impressive
<seb128> so let's see
<pitti> more like proper craftsmanship than doing miracles :)
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> although that only goal was really a piece of art
<seb128> I didn't see it
 * seb128 was in the train
<pitti> seb128: http://www.sportschau.de/fifawm2014/video/videousagegendeutschlanddiehoehepunkte102.html scroll to ~ 1 min
<seb128> pitti, nice one
<larsu> oh, a goal!
 * pitti ^5s larsu
<larsu> :) hi pitti
<tjaalton> how to disable HUD? it opens every time I hit alt+$num in irssi..
<tjaalton> google to the rescue
<larsu> tjaalton: system settings / keyboard / shortcuts / launchers / key to show the hud
<larsu> change that from alt to ... anything
<jibel> mvo, hey, is there anything blocking the approval of update-manager and update-notifier into precise-proposed?
<tjaalton> larsu: yep, found that.. ccsm didn't work anymore since these had migrated to dconf
<mvo> hey jibel, I don't think anything is blocking, it just needs someone with the right permissions
<mvo> jibel: to accept it
<jibel> mvo, could you document bug 1333728 with impact / testing / potential risk of regression / any other info useful for the SRU team, then we'll find someone on #ubuntu-release to approve it.
<ubot5> bug 1333728 in update-notifier (Ubuntu Precise) "update-manager should support HWE EOL transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333728
<jibel> mvo, http://dmz-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/HWE%20EOL/ <- link to automated test, all red because it's testing your branch with the translation issue. Once u-m and u-n are uploaded to -proposed it should be green.
<jibel> *tests even
<darkxst> hey seb128, pitti, didrocks, larsu!
<pitti> hey darkxst
<mvo> jibel: thanks, adding this now
<Laney> good morning!
<Laney> happy freitag!
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> hey hey pitti, how's it going?
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks! how about you?
<darkxst> hey Laney
<seb128> hey darkxst
<seb128> Laney, good morning, how are you?
<didrocks> hey darkxst ;)
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> doing good thanks
<pitti> pretty annoyed though that it's going to rain on Sunday -- I wanted to finally fly on a kite!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> we went to "middle eastern tapas" at the veggie cafe yesterday
<Laney> was nice
<pitti> and got an appointment on Sunday
<Laney> fried chick peas, who knew?
<seb128> sounds nice
<Laney> with butternut squash
<Laney> was very tasty
<Laney> how's lyon? ;-)
<seb128> nice! great weather this morning
<didrocks> (as usual… ;))
<Laney> haha
<seb128> yeah, train had a 1 hour delay yesterday, "as usual"
 * seb128 blames didrocks
<didrocks> roh!
<seb128> Laney, so, robert_ancell doesn't like the new service approach
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 so the display change confirmation dialog uses a signal and method from the C-api that is not exposed on the dbus
<darkxst> seb128, how about making it a new u-s-d plugin?
<darkxst> the big advantage of how I have it, is that cherry-picking upstream patches is easy
<seb128> upstream patches for what?
<darkxst> seb128, display config and idle monitor
<Laney> "doesn't like"?
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/xrandr/+merge/224548/comments/539755
<Laney> I wouldn't offer to do the work, but given that it is already done/in-progress I don't get what the cost is
<Laney> the benefit is not having yet more forks of ancient code
<seb128> Laney, fwd you an email
<Laney> okay
<Laney> did he fix up the idle monitor stuff?
<seb128> not yet I think, he wrote on that mp that it can be done in a follow up change
<seb128> I guess he's waiting for us to decide which road to go
<Laney> darkxst: sounds like you're backtracking on your daemon with 'new plugin'?
<darkxst> Laney, I meant still keep a direct copy of the code from mutter, but use a plugin rather than daemon
<darkxst> that way, u-s-d can have direct access to the c-api
<darkxst> it also makes the dbus activation issues, a non issue (although I haven't tested that)
<darkxst> of course exposing an extra signal and method over dbus is not hard either
<Laney> so you could have u-s-d call the method to show the dialog
<Laney> ?
<Laney> maybe we could go with Robert's approach as it's nearly working and investigate switching to yours if you want to keep working on it?
<darkxst> Laney, u-s-d already had the code for the actual dialog
<Laney> what's the problem then?
<Laney> displayconfig can't call back into u-s-d to show it?
<darkxst> just the signal that triggers the dialog now, is in displayconfig, not on dbus
<darkxst> likewise for the function to confirms
<darkxst> and really I am not too fussed which way you guys go, just so long as the gnome-desktop transition gets unblocked ;)
<Laney> so you'd expose the signal and the functions and hook u-s-d's dialog up to this
<Laney> ?
<darkxst> Laney, yes
<Laney> let me put it this way then
<Laney> if you're happy to work on this in the next few days then I do still prefer this option
<Laney> but if you don't want to or don't get it working then we should let Robert do it the other way
<Laney> do you think that's fair?
<Laney> I'm happy to take "mostly working" and help fix small issues, but I wouldn't say it was at that state yet from my test yesterday
<Laney> could be small things like dbus activation making the state look worse than it is though
<darkxst> Laney, ok, I am happy for Robert to do it his way
<Laney> want to comment on the MP?
<darkxst> it was "mostly working" (apart from the dialogs apparently) but I haven't really looked at it all since March
<Laney> probably rebasing on 3.12 would shake out some issues
<darkxst> Laney, did you use gnome-desktop 3.12?
<Laney> yep, said that on the bug
<darkxst> Laney, ah yes, and I even told you it was probably 3.12 related! just ignore that comment ;)
<Laney> hehe
<Laney> feel free to come back with a PPA or current bzr branches or something that we can work off
 * Laney sends a little email, cc-ing darkxst 
<Laney> there
<Laney> TheMuso`: sorry forgot to reply--maybe that does make sense
<Laney> TheMuso`: It surely is upstream, just reporting a bad (IMO) user experience ;-)
<Laney> pitti: (forgot to reply to you too) maybe you could save the test-deps into a database somewhere when you see them?
<Laney> do you have a LP project for wishlist bugs? :)
<Laney> s/a/an/
<pitti> Laney: yeah, that "somewhere" is the hairy bit..
<pitti> Laney: we'll have somewhat of a DB once we move to the next gen CI runner (then we can put it into swift)
<pitti> Laney: but with jenkins, it's *eew* no
<Laney> is jenkins the only state you have?
<pitti> Laney: and the britney db
<Laney> I thought part of it was driven by scripts from an account on lillypilly
<Laney> but I guess this is exactly the bit that doesn't know test-deps yet
<pitti> right
<Laney> bah!
<pitti> we thought about it, but implementing it without archive support is hilariously complicated
 * Laney nods
<pitti> TBH, a cron job that regularly grabs the d/t/control files from XS-Testsuite: sources would be easiest
<pitti> a bit like Contents.gz
<Laney> I could run something like that on codesearch
<Laney> that has the unpacked archive
<pitti> right
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1170647 something you plan to look at? it's quite an active ticket
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1170647 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clicking on Nautilus’ launcher icon opens new window instead of restoring the minimized one when browsing external drives/locations" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> Trevinho, recent comments point to the fix for bug #753938 as creating the issue
<ubot5> bug 753938 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Open Trash window prevents Nautilus being launched when a user clicks on the Nautilus Launcher icon" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753938
<darkxst> Laney, replied
<darkxst> Laney, did you ever look at fixing codesearch?
<Laney> not yet
<Laney> i just wrote it on my todo list
<darkxst> Laney, ok
<seb128> Laney, "Don't know how to respond to inline comments"
<seb128> you select the revision in the combo
<seb128> then you have those listed and you can replu
<seb128> reply
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> I guess it was showing me the newest one
<didrocks> desrt: larsu: hey, small question on the glib signals. If I send a signal on any thread, the signal will be received and handled on the mainloop thread everytime, right? (there is no magic to respawn that in a calling thread)
<desrt> didrocks: unix signal or glib signal?
<desrt> glib signals have no magic _at all_.  they always execute exactly in place, and then return
<desrt> ie: always in the same thread, and the last handler is already done by the time the emission is over
<didrocks> desrt: glib signal
<desrt> didrocks: think of it as a function call and a foreach mixed together :)
<didrocks> oh, I thought it was handled by the mainloop
<desrt> so your statement about "received and handled on the mainloop thread every time" is definitely false
<didrocks> ok, so I need to do a idle_add() and then call the signal…
<desrt> signals and mainloops have zero integration
<desrt> yes.  probably.
<desrt> or g_main_context_invoke()
<didrocks> yeah, making sense
<didrocks> thanks desrt :)
<desrt> note: be careful about which thread you dispatch the signal to
<desrt> depending on what you're building, the main thread could be the wrong choice
<desrt> (what are you building?)
<didrocks> for UI interactions only
<didrocks> I want that in the mainloop thread
<desrt> maybe....
<didrocks> sounds about right?
<desrt> what are you building?
<didrocks> well, the developer tools, I have long standing threaded calls
<desrt> if it's UI, you might already be in the main thread always
<didrocks> and I want the response to the user to be sent back to the UI thread
<desrt> if it's non-UI then it stands to reason that maybe someone wants to use your stuff without UI
<didrocks> so that the UI can display what it needs to display
<desrt> like maybe one day you write a dbus/network service to handle these requests and it uses other threads...
<desrt> anyway... you should probably use the async convention here
<didrocks> actually, I just want all the responses send back to one thread, then, there is multiple backends installed
<desrt> and GTask
<didrocks> (only one run at a time)
<didrocks> can be a CLI backend, a ncurses, a QML one…
<desrt> take a look at GTask
 * didrocks opens tab
<desrt> it basically gives you a very easy way to have some code run in a thread
<desrt> and return the result to the "user's thread" when it is done
<desrt> it manages all the boring details like threadpools, etc. for you
<didrocks> oh, excellent
<didrocks> will definitively have a look, thanks!
<desrt> there's a lot of examples of its use all over the place in GIO
<desrt> for example, in all of the standard classes like GInputStream, we "emulate" the async version (if the underlying stream does not support it) by creating a GTask and using it to run the "sync" verison on a thread
<didrocks> interesting
<darkxst> didrocks, did you ever take a look at the tracker MIR?
<didrocks> darkxst: not yet, I was discussing with it with seb128, I'll give it a look in the incoming days, but tracker will need time to review
<didrocks> however, once I'll jump on it, I'll go to the end in one shot :)
<darkxst> didrocks, ok, I added a nautilus patch to MIR, that only loads the tracker engine for GNOME
<darkxst> ^to the MIR bug
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, I saw that, I think we should have a gsettings option rather
<didrocks> wdyt?
<darkxst> didrocks, not sure it makes a lot of sense, only GNOME uses tracker
<darkxst> and if people want to disable indexing there is the optional UI for that
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, but if they want to enable it in Unity?
<darkxst> didrocks, that wouldnt do much unless Unity grows tracker integration
<didrocks> darkxst: nautilus itself isn't enough?
<darkxst> didrocks, nope, nautilus provides the "search provider" that hooks into tracker index
<darkxst> gnome-shell calls nautilus' "search provider"
<didrocks> ok in that sense, I think it still would be better as a gsettings in case another desktop environment grows its integration, but that's not a worry until this is the case
<darkxst> didrocks, happy to add that later, and upstream would mostly likely take patches for that
<didrocks> sure ;)
<seb128> Laney, what was the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1324618 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324618 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage app list does not always show icons when they are available" [High,New]
<Laney> ummmm
<Laney> haha oh here it is
<Laney> uhh, yeah, thanks for pointing that out
 * Laney runs
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Laney> seb128 is on a triaging spree!
<seb128> Laney, yeah, reviewing the settings bugslists, lot of small things in there :/
<seb128> Laney, like your click sorting stopped working for some reason!
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> that definitely worked
<seb128> nice to see people doing work though
<Laney> i looked at that but didn't solve it, can try again
<seb128> like cyphermox adding some bluetooth new feature, Wellark and Satoris doing work for networks, Jonas updating the background screen
<seb128> oh, gatox working on the updates as well ;-)
<seb128> that one is quite tricky, we still have quite some UI issues
<seb128> (like the top anchors not being correct when the install button is not listed, or like the individual items that should hide the install bar when paused)
<gatox> seb128, i'll propose that branch that checks for the battery befor installing a system update as soon as i can test it... having some problems with my phone
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<seb128> Laney, do you have your icon one almost ready? I was pondering doing another landing
<Laney> yeah noticed it didn't fix everything, just testing another one
<seb128> k
<Laney> ooh, close that time
 * Laney makes one tweak
<Laney> there
<Laney> not quite there but it's better
<seb128> Laney, do you still want to work on it or should I review/land it like that?
<Laney> seb128: I think it's okay to review it now and I'll look at the other issue next week
<Laney> it only impacts one thing I have installed
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, that code is unhappy
<seb128> 2014-06-27 18:57:46,500 - WARNING - QFSFileEngine::open: No file name specified
<seb128> it dumps like 15 like that
<Laney> wasn't that there before?
<seb128> let me check
<seb128> it was ;-)
<Laney> not sure where it's from, mind
<seb128> yeah, I haz icons!
<Laney> woohoo!
<Laney> right I gotta go meet my dad for a beer (he's in town and I'm catching a train away for the weekend in 90 minutes)
<Laney> happy weekend desktop!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, have a good w.e as well!
<Laney> enjoy lyon ;-)
<Laney> I heard a rumour that didrocks has some sake with your name on it
<seb128> \o/
<didrocks> yeah, but my wife doesn't want us to mix sake and beers :p
<seb128> we are going to need it
<didrocks> what a dilemna!
<seb128> not sure we get food any time soon
 * didrocks is wondering between blackmailing seb128 or just tell that directly to Julie
<seb128> they decided to engage in japanese cooking, seems non trivial
<seb128> roh
 * sarnold . . o o O O ("how long could it take to serve uncooked fish?")
<didrocks> it's real japanese food :)
<didrocks> the one you cook, not the fancyness of sushi and mai
<didrocks> maki*
<sarnold> mmmm. katsudon. tonkatsu. udon. mochi. <3
<Noskcaj> Would the desktop team be willing to maintain uhttpmock in ubuntu. It's a small package that libgdata needs to be able to build. bug 1327458
<ubot5> bug 1327458 in uhttpmock (Ubuntu) "[MIR] uhttpmock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327458
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-28
<Fudge> popey:  are you involved with mate?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-06-29
<desrt> no straight-up ubuntu utopic alpha-1?
<stgraber> no, Ubuntu itself doesn't participate in the opt-in milestones
<desrt> ya... just read about this on omgubuntu
<desrt> how long has that gone on for?
 * desrt remembers downloading alphas back in the day
<stgraber> I can't remember exactly when that started, at least a couple of years
 * desrt does as always: upgrade from previous release
<stgraber> Ubuntu dropped those milestones when doing the whole automated CI testing, flavours preferred to continue relying on manual testing, so we ended up with those being opt-in and everyone getting confused because the set of flavours participating changes all the time :)
<stgraber> (also, the Ubuntu cloud images are participating in those milestones for added confusion :))
<desrt> stgraber: on another topic: do you have a recommended arm setup?
<desrt> (for qemu)
<stgraber> if all you want to do is some builds and minimal testing, a foreign debootstrap + qemu-user-static usually works reasonably well. Alternatively you can use LXC which will do something like that but let you start a container. Or you can run a full system with qemu-system but that's usually pretty slow and unnecessary.
<desrt> huh.  i was actually leaning towards the full-system approach
<desrt> qemu-user-static seems like it would be slightly flaky
<stgraber> qemu-user-static isn't too bad, that's what we use for all the PPA buildds and the only obvious problem we hit are when something we run wants to call ptrace or do something over netlink (there are a couple more corner cases but that's about it)
<stgraber> I've never tried booting Ubuntu with qemu-system for armhf but I know that qemu now does devicetree so things should pretty much just work with a generic kernel + initrd (you'll probably need to use -kernel and -initrd as I doubt qemu simulates any kind of firmware/bootloader)
<stgraber> I've got plenty of reasonably fast armhf hardware around here and remote access to arm64 systems when I need something fast, so I've never really had a reason to look into qemu-system for armhf
<desrt> what do you use for hardware?
<stgraber> my main armhf build box here is a wandboard-quad. I added d-i and flash-kernel support for it back in trusty and it works with a generic kernel.
<desrt> looks nice
<stgraber> yeah, it met my criteria at the time which was gigabit, SATA, quadcore, >= 2GB of RAM
<stgraber> it's roughly equivalent to what we use for the LP buildds except it only has 2GB of regular RAM instead of 4GB of ECC RAM
<desrt> who did you order from (and did you do it inside of canada)?
<stgraber> I think I got mine from future electronics which is based in Quebec, otherwise Digikey Canada also has it in stock I think
<desrt> ya... digikey is marking it up quite a bit
<stgraber> oh, just one thing, if you need working graphics you may need to figure out how to get that working by yourself as I've never bothered (I use mine as a buildd, so serial console + ssh is fine)
<desrt> not too likely to care about that...
<stgraber> yeah, apparently nobody does as I know some other Ubuntu folks using our d-i image and none of them complained about the lack of HDMI support :)
<desrt> stgraber: thanks for the infos
<desrt> -> bed time
<darkxst> stgraber, curious, what testing do you guys run on the Ubuntu ISO's? we have manual testing because we have no auto testing
<darkxst> is it just the jenkins tests? or you have specific ISO testing?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Not sure if they're finished, but autopilot tests exist
<darkxst> Noskcaj, autopilot does not work on gnome-shell, it doesnt use gtk+
<Noskcaj> Yeah, it's for ubiquity
<darkxst> I was under the impression that no tests run on the flavour ISO's
<darkxst> but that is probably a cjwatson question
<TheMuso`> Laney: Yeah agreed.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-22
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti_> ça va didrocks, as-tu eu un bon we ?
<didrocks> pitti_: très bien, on est allé en extérieur et pas mal marché. On a planifié nos vacances grâce au portable + 3G en profitant du soleil :)
<didrocks> pitti_: et toi ?
<pitti_> didrocks: ça semble bien !
<pitti_> didrocks: nous avons été à Dresden à nouveau
<pitti_> didrocks: je suis encode là, j'ai un rendez-vous ici ce matin
<didrocks> ah, tu rentres quand ?
<pitti_> didrocks: midi, après le rendez-vous
<pitti_> je vais travailler dans le train
<didrocks> comfy train ;)
<pitti_> didrocks: mon bureau mobiles :)
<didrocks> pitti_: waiting for you to plug a monitor and a keyboard to it then! :)
<pitti_> didrocks: not that comfy yet :) but power plugs and wifi
<didrocks> well, wifi -> 3G, right?
<didrocks> or real wifi?
<pitti_> didrocks: I suppose they have a 3G connection in the train of some sort
<pitti_> maybe satellite, but I don't know
<pitti_> I let Telekom do their stuff, as long as the bits are flowing :)
<pitti_> as the user you just see wifi
<didrocks> pitti_: and the connexion is decent?
<pitti_> didrocks: not perfect of course, but much better than with 2g/3g tethering from my mobile
<didrocks> still nice to have that service :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<Laney> hello!
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts? you are on IRC early today!
<Laney> yeah want to send an email first ;-)
<Laney> doing good thanks!
<Laney> chillaxed at the weekend https://goo.gl/photos/MAbjkKbN2ZkU7uSD6
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> nice picture ;-)
<Laney> we taught him a fun trick
<Laney> when he put both of his arms up in the air everyone around copied it and cheered
<Laney> he wouldn't stop doing it for the rest of the day
<seb128> haha
<seb128> sounds like you had some familly fun :-)
<seb128> hum, mterry is online, I've a feeling some people have a work week in Europe ;-)
<mterry> seb128, heh  :)  I'm in Isle of Man, yeah
<seb128> didrocks, pitti_, if a systemd service A Requires/After=B.service and B.service is not installed, should A start or not?
<seb128> bregma, hey, is there any unity7 landing scheduled for wily?
<seb128> I see that some fixes are approved since may and still not landing
<didrocks> seb128: A wouldn't start
<didrocks> Requires is a strong dependency
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I don't get why the job is in a failed state then...
<didrocks> so A will never start if B couldn't get activated
<didrocks> what's the message?
<seb128> would it start if it owns a dbus name and something try do dbus active it?
<seb128> what message?
<didrocks> seb128: sudo sytemctl status <service_which_fails>
<didrocks> systemctl*
<seb128> oh sorry, I got confused
<didrocks> not sure what you are asking for, as it seems that B isn't installde in your case?
<seb128> I don't get why it tries to start
<didrocks> installed*
<seb128> it fails because it timeouts
<didrocks> ah
<seb128> which is expected, since it shouldn't be active
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> that's powerd.service
<didrocks> so powerd.service tries to start and you don't know why, right?
<seb128> which Depends on lxc-android-start
<seb128> which is not installed
<didrocks> and nothing Requires/Wants it?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> unsure
<seb128> how do I tell? ;-)
<didrocks> grep -r Requires /lib/systemd/system/*
<didrocks> and same for Wants :p
<seb128> user friendly :p
<didrocks> yeah, I don't know of a reverse depends command
<didrocks> (also, do you mind pastebining the service file?)
<seb128> let me see what I can do
<seb128> it's on the snappy personal image in a vm
<seb128> let's see if I can get internet working to pastebin things
<didrocks> heh, I bet! :
 * didrocks gets some water meanwhile now that I'm back from running
<seb128> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11756343/
<seb128> it's not really clear
<didrocks> WantedBy=multi-user.target
<seb128> but first 10 lines are systemctl --failed
<didrocks> are you sure it's not activated?
<seb128> then it's cat powerd
<seb128> then status lxc-android-config
<seb128> well, powerd gets activated
<seb128> which is the issue
<seb128> it shouldn't
<seb128> there is no android side there
<ogra_> powerd should be activated .... but fixed for non android use cases ;)
<didrocks> systemctl is-enabled powerd
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<didrocks> I think I know what you mean now… I bet powerd is enabled on your unit
<didrocks> so, if A Requires/After B
<didrocks> and is A enabled (through a target, or as a dependency)
<didrocks> A will try to be activated
<didrocks> if B isn't there, A will fail to active
<didrocks> (as you have here)
<didrocks> systemd doesn't say "only active A if all requirements are installed"
<didrocks> it will activate A, see that it needs B, try to start B, B fails (as not installed), and so A fails because of dependency missing
<seb128> didrocks, is-enabled -> enabled
<seb128> (sorry, had to restart the vm, took a bit)
<didrocks> no worry
<didrocks> but yeah, so it's what I meant here ^
<didrocks> (back in 5)
<bregma> seb128, we have a bunch of Unity 7 fixes in a silo for wily but we haven't yet figured out why there are suddenly so many AP test failures
<seb128> bregma, k
<Guest84030> seb128: no, in that case A sohuld not start; it would if it was a Wants= instead of a Requires=
<seb128> pitti_, hey
<seb128> bregma, hum, k, good luck with that
<pitti_> meh, what's up with freenode?
<pitti_> I can't be "pitti"
<didrocks> pitti_: but it will fail as seb128 saw, right? (due to missing Requirements)
<seb128> there can be only one pitti!
<seb128> didrocks, well, it doesn't fail
<seb128> it starts
<seb128> then get killed by timeout because powerd doesn't work without android
<pitti_> ca va seb128 ! (brb)
<didrocks> ah, I misread then
<seb128> so it's in failed state
<didrocks> that's indeed very weird
<seb128> what if the job owns a dbus name and it's dbus activated?
<Laney> pitti_: try /msg nickserv release pitti
<seb128> it's->is
<Laney> if you're authed first
<pitti_> Laney: still says "nick pitti is temporarily unavailable"; I already tried ghosting too
<pitti_> didrocks: yes, it will fail
<seb128> pitti_, you are in IoM this week?
<pitti_> seb128: no, just entered the train from Dresden to Augsburg
<seb128> oh ok
<pitti_> seb128: we were visiting family/friends again, and today I had a long appointment here
<seb128> I see
<seb128> seems like there is a snappy week in IoM I though you might be there ;-)
<pitti_> seb128: nah, I'm not in the snappy business :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> k, so I don't understand why powerd try to start on that snappy personal issue
<seb128> lxc-android-config is not installed and is a Requires
<pitti_> seb128: those are separate issues
<pitti_> seb128: starting A or not is unrelated to A's dependencies
<pitti_> the question is if some target or service wants/requires A
<seb128> pitti_, powerd is WantedBy=multi-user.target
<pitti_> if powerd has [Install]WantedBy=multi-user.target or so, and gets enabled, it will try to starr
<pitti_> seb128: perhaps it's easier to explain what you want to do?
<seb128> pitti_, I want to have a clean boot on the snappy personal iso
<seb128> atm powerd is listed as failed because it starts, can't work, timeout and creates a fail
<pitti_> ok, so it wil always try to start (unless you disable it)
<seb128> it can't work because it's a desktop amd64 install and there is no android side
<seb128> so it shouldn't try to start if lxc-android-config is missing
<seb128> not sure how to state that though
<pitti_> seb128: so, what you can do:
<pitti_> - disable it
<seb128> locally?
<pitti_> - ship an override unit or drop-in which disables it
<pitti_> - add a Condition* to check if lxc/android is available
<seb128> is there a standard Condition stating "if that job is started"?
<pitti_> like, ConditionPathIsMountPoint=/srv/lxc/android or whatever
<pitti_> or
<pitti_> - adjust the postinst to only enable the service in ubuntu touch / with android available
<pitti_> no, and that wouldn't help you
<ogra_> in any case file a bug so it learns to handle ACPI stuff
<seb128> why wouldn't it?
<seb128> ogra_, right
<pitti_> seb128: because chances are high that it's not yet started at the time when powerd.service is considered
<ogra_> (it is what the UI talks to about all brightness stuff ... and if available aboout proximity sensor covering etc)
<pitti_> (in fact it most probably won't be)
<didrocks> (that's what I told: it will try to start without looking at the dependencies…)
<didrocks> seems like this didn't get to the wire though :p
<pitti_> seb128: if you want to express that, then say it directly:
<seb128> didrocks, I guess it's just me not understand the systemd model well enough :p
<seb128> upstart \o/
<pitti_> WantedBy=lxc-android.service
<pitti_> instead of multi-user.target
<ogra_> nobody understants  it ... :P
<ogra_> that is why pitti needs to write plea-for-help mails :)
<didrocks> this is simple: basically there is no magic
<didrocks> (for this)
<pitti_> seb128: perhaps that would be cleanest, if we only ever want to start it with android?
<pitti_> well, you say "please always start powerd" and then complain that it does :)
<seb128> well, "wait for that job to start to start" is not magic
<didrocks> yeah, it's explicit, as you told it in Requires/After
<didrocks> explicitely
<seb128> well, requires/after is not enough to state that
<pitti_> seb128: yes, that's After=
<seb128> since it starts despite the other one not being started
<seb128> pitti_, powed has Requires/After lxc
<didrocks> that's the part I don't understand
<didrocks> are you sure the daemon starts?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> status is clear
<didrocks> or it's just trying to activate the service
<seb128> it starts and hit the timeout and get killed
<didrocks> you didn't get us the status output
<seb128> need to restart the vm
<seb128> but it stats the daemon
<pitti_> what it says now is:
<seb128> but the daemon hangs because no android side
<seb128> and gets killed by timeout
<seb128> because it never daemonize
<pitti_>  - always start powerd (WantedBy=multi-user.target)
<pitti_> and
<didrocks> seb128: I guess the service starts, but not the daemon
<didrocks> and the service waits for lxc-android-config to start
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/powerd/trunk/view/head:/debian/powerd.service
<didrocks> and fails after a timeout
<pitti_>  - I need lxc-android.service (Requires=) and start after it (After=)
<pitti_> apparently that's not what we want then?
<pitti_> (sorry, I really don't know much about powerd, and whether it should be started in any other use case)
<seb128> pitti_, btw you added that service according to the blame :p
<pitti_> my guess is that WantedBy=lxc-android.service and After=lxc-android.service should be what you want?
<seb128> would WantedBy state that lxc-android wants powerd?
<seb128> which is not the case, lxc-android doesn't care about if powerd is there or no
<seb128> not
<pitti_> seb128: yeah :) (cf. "I don't know much when it shold be started)
<seb128> my understand is that it should be started on systems with an android side
<seb128> because that's what it talks to
<didrocks> I guess the ConditionPathExists= would be the best bet…
<seb128> that feels hackish
<seb128> like I've no clue is the path is stable or bound to change
<pitti_> it states that you want to start it when lxc-android.service starts
<seb128> "it"?
<pitti_> and it sounded like that's what you wanted
<pitti_> (ICBW)
<seb128> it does
<seb128> the issue atm is that it starts on systems where lxc-android.service is not installed
<pitti_> start on started dbus and android
<pitti_> respawn
<seb128> that's upstart syntax?
<pitti_> that's the upstart job, which is fairly equivalent to that
<pitti_> (dbus is implied, you don't need to declare that)
<seb128> well, the upstart job start only on "android"
<pitti_> yes, that's from debian/upstart
<seb128> which is what we want
<seb128> the systemd job stats atm despite having no android afaik
<seb128> starts*
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/powerd/trunk/view/head:/debian/powerd.service
<seb128> would deleting the WantedBy work?
<seb128> if that's what makes it start atm
<didrocks> well, it will not start then on android system
<pitti_> seb128: right, so changing WantedBy to lxc-android.service (please check the correct name) should be fine
<seb128> k
<pitti_> seb128: just deleting it will then not make it start at all, unless something else requires/wants powerd
<seb128> but lxc-android doesn't want it
<seb128> so it would work
<seb128> but it feels like a wrong workaround
<pitti_> (which might be the case)
<seb128> so there is no way in systemd to state "start if that job is started"?
<seb128> or is that WantedBy?
<seb128> the naming is confusing if that's the case
<didrocks> this is the WantedBy (conterpart of Wants)
<seb128> it suggests the other job wants yours
<didrocks> counterpart*
<seb128> when the other job doesn't care
<didrocks> well, it's the only way to achieve what you want, that or Condition
<pitti_> seb128: well, we don't have a target for android support, so that's the closest thing
<seb128> k
<seb128> didrocks, pitti_, thanks
<seb128> that wfm
<seb128> the naming is just counter intuitive
<pitti_> seb128: that's WantedBy=, more or less (it's usually being used with targets, where reading it makes more sense)
<seb128> they should have called if "IfJobStarted" or something
<pitti_> in a dependency model you can't do "start me if that other thing starts", that's the event-based upstart model
<seb128> pitti_, well you can condition on the existence of a while, which can be created by another job
<seb128> so I don't get why you couldn't condition on the status of another job
<seb128> it's just another random condition
<seb128> of a file*
<pitti_> seb128: yes, you can also use conditions
<seb128> but there is no builtin condition "is that job active"
<seb128> ?
<pitti_> not quite
<seb128> k
<pitti_> no, there isn't
<pitti_> it wouldn't do what you think it does
<pitti_> or you had to start everything serially
<seb128> well, you would have to block in the case where you depends from something else to be ready
<seb128> but if that's what you want/need...
<pitti_> well, it could be done with "running or will be run in the current transaction"
<pitti_> but anyway, it's rather counterintutitive in a dependency based model
<seb128> yeah, I guess I just didn't adapt to the the dependency model yet
<seb128> that feels less natural to me atm
<seb128> I might eventually get used to it ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti_, thanks
<pitti_> seb128: thanks to you too
<pitti_> sorry for having misunderstood powerd when I wrote that service
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> ideally powerd should work on linux !android systems as well
<pitti_> ok, back to autopkgtest-cloud :)
<seb128> but it doesn't atm
<Sweet5hark> desrt, larsu, seb128: http://pranavk.github.io/open-source/initial-preview-of-libreoffice-integration-with-gnome-documents/ <- libreoffice running in a gnome-documents container ...
<Sweet5hark> (even with basic selections/editing)
<seb128> cool I guess
<seb128> you are doing something similar for our touch viewer, right? ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I throwing a hint over the fence and hope someone who already knows about QML and foo will pick it up from there, yeah ;)
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<Sweet5hark> s/hint/proof of concept/
<seb128> Sweet5hark, so you gave the example to dpm&co?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: working on it right now.
<seb128> great
<seb128> k, need to restart machine to test some iso, back in a bit
<dpm> excellent, thanks Sweet5hark!
<Sweet5hark> dpm: FYI, I get it to load a document and to report that the document is a writer document (so it should already be done with the parsing etc.) for that ... however I get a segfault after that, dunno why yet.
 * Sweet5hark installs libreoffice-dbg.
<dpm> thanks for following up Sweet5hark
<Laney> Sweet5hark: looks like we got new wps from an autosync - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Wily/view/AutoPkgTest/job/wily-adt-libreoffice/91/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console now fails
<Laney> can we take http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?id=99bd1e8ec3736c450b32f09388787a70e2dbbf95 or similar or are you going to upload a new version?
<Sweet5hark> dpm, seb128: *squeee*
 * Sweet5hark just rendered a document into a png
<seb128> nice
<Sweet5hark> ca. 20 lines of C++11 to render the image into the buffer. ca. 60 lines of C to tell libpng to write it to a file.
 * didrocks1 waves good evening
<larsu> Sweet5hark: you're comparing a language from a couple of years ago with a 20-year-old library...
<larsu> (which has a really bad API)
<Sweet5hark> larsu: it wasnt meant as a comparison between C/C++ really. Rather just to show that the 'LibreOffice-specific' stuff to use this is just some 20 lines, the rest being boilerplate for the demo.
<larsu> fair enough :)
<dpm> Sweet5hark, great. Let me or popey know once you've got the final example
<Sweet5hark> dpm: yep, will tindy it up a bit and add some documentation, you will have it tomorrow.
<dpm> thanks Sweet5hark!
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
<GunnarHj> darkxst: Hi Tim, did you notice my comments at bug #1440275?
<ubot5> bug 1440275 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME only allows regional format setting for US, UK, Canada, Australia, and NZ" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440275
<Sweet5hark> dpm: you've got mail ;)
<robert_ancell> Enabled Inbox for work email today. So. Much. Easier. :)
<robert_ancell_> rsalveti, I think I'm set as the bug supervisor for libhybris in Launchpad. Can you remove me from that? https://launchpad.net/libhybris/+configure-bugtracker
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-23
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> morning seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 et didrocks !
<seb128> lut pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: a bit tired from long travel yesterday, but okay, thanks
<pitti> et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien !
<seb128> pitti, did you travel more than Dresden-Munich in train?
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<pitti> seb128: no, just that, but I had that long appointment too, and had to travel late
<pitti> ça va didrocks !
<seb128> pitti, I see, I hope you had a good night at least :-)
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<Laney> prima, danke!
<Laney> und dir?
<Laney> (there's a really annoying electrical whine, brb finding out where it's coming from)
<seb128> goed, danku ;-)
<seb128> Laney, is that another part of the house acting? did you get your plumbing issue resolved?
<Laney> was the macbook's power supply
<Laney> still had it connected, seems i replaced it just in time
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> and yes, leak from the washing machine tap
<Laney> totally could have figured that out myself
<Laney> got to leave it out in the middle of the kitchen for $days to let the wall dry out th ough
<seb128> good that it was not a big issue
<didrocks> good morning Laney!
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> how goes?
<didrocks> good good, yourself?
<Laney> not bad!
<Laney> I've somehow broken my gpg agent though
<Laney> which is annoying when trying to sign this email
 * Laney grr
<seb128> env unset?
<seb128> g-k does that for me sometime on wily
<seb128> unsure why
<Laney> no I commented out use-agent in the config file
 * Laney fail
<davmor2> Laney: it hates you, hate  it back it works for me :)
<Laney> davmor2: I just had to stroke it right and now we're friends again
<davmor2> Laney: yeah never tickle it's belly without being invited too
<Laney> didrocks / seb128: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/22/french-teens-unable-cope-with-baccalaureate-english-question
 * Laney loves the quote at the end
<seb128> head->desk
<seb128> wth with young people nowadays
<seb128> like they had a petition a year ago because the baccalauréat math exercices were too difficult/not similar enough to the old ones they had worked on during the year
<didrocks> "Besides, Travers pointed out, the petition was “full of errors” in French."
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> the text of the petition doesn't contain any error though
<didrocks> it's not "nicely written", as some expressions are quite childish-who-want-to-write-adult-language
<didrocks> but at least, if there were mistakes, they have been fixed
<Laney> :)
<seb128> "it’s not a very common word.”
<seb128> head->desk
<seb128> "his year complained that they thought the “tiger” referred to in Tigre Bleu de l’Euphrate – a play by Laurent Gaudé, who won the Goncourt prize in 2004 – was an animal, when in fact it refers to a river. "
<seb128> shrug
 * didrocks opens the medecine box for seb128
<Laney> back in my day!
<seb128> yeah, srly, kids!
<happyaron> Laney: do I need to go through any process for that mozc thing? or it's regarded as a small update?
<Laney> we can take care of it
<davmor2> Laney: your like 10 come back when you've grown a beard :P
<happyaron> nice
<larsu> bah. just cycled through the rain. should get fenders.
<Laney> i think that frequently
<Laney> once actually bought them but then the screws were too short and I never sorted it out
<Laney> hey larsu!
<davmor2> Laney: you kids an your zany ideas, just carry a change of clothes and get wet and muddy and enjoy it :P
<larsu> hi Laney!
<larsu> davmor2: it's what I do, but sometimes I sit in a 3h Spanish class after cycling...
<Laney> I ride for normal tasks - having to get changed after you get to the shops/pub isn't that convenient
 * Laney wears waterproof trousers if necessary
<Laney> the problem is when you forget them :(
<Laney> probably happens like 2x per year
 * Laney missed the chance to use an ×
<Laney> oh, there's a poppler transition, awesome!
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: 5.0.0 rc1 build looks okish, copying wily build to libreoffice-prereleases ...
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, huh?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, what is up with your short-term memory? ;)
<desrt> hi #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> desrt, hey!
<pitti> seb128, Laney: hm, for a few days I have a really irritating change in gnome-terminal, double-clicking an URL doesn't select the schema any more
<pitti> i. e. you double-click on http://foo, and it selects/copies "://foo", but not the "http"
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=750577
<ubot5> Gnome bug 750577 in general "highlighting on left mouse double click ends at colon (:)" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<Laney> I think they would like to bring the UI back
<pitti> Laney: thanks
<pitti> how would I configure this for myself
<Laney> pitti: using dconf directly
<Laney> Egmont gave directions -- one second
<Laney> pitti: ah, here we go https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=730632#c33
<ubot5> Gnome bug 730632 in VteTerminal "implement UAX29-like word boundary detection for double-click select-by-word" [Normal,New]
<pitti> Laney: cheers!
<seb128> Laney likes transitions ;-)
<seb128> Laney, robert_ancell said he would handle the poppler rebuilds once it's NEWed
<seb128> just as a fyi
<Laney> yeah I commented on the bug
<Laney> it was caught up with the wps one
<seb128> k
<didrocks> my debian patch submitted the 18/08/2008 has just be committed!
<seb128> didrocks, congrats! to what packate?
<seb128> package
<Laney> has the bug been annoying you for 7 years?
<didrocks> seb128: keepalived
<didrocks> Laney: no, I fixed it in ubuntu first :p
<didrocks> it was when we were speeding up shutdowns
<didrocks> and so remove rc0/rc6 symlinks
<larsu> wow. congrats!
<Laney> wait, I sponsored a package yesterday that dropped this change
<Laney> since $guy found out that they were needed
<Laney> did they really apply the patch? :/
<didrocks> ah, interesting, I'll look at the bug, maybe it was just closed
 * didrocks didn't read the content either than "closed"
<Laney> guess it will autosync
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> bbiab, trying that snappy usb key on my laptop which is simple boot and not uefi
<seb128> k, same issue than on the uefi box, for some reason sudo doesn't work/complains about /etc/sudoers.d/README being malformated
<seb128> but looking at that file on the key from another install it seems correct/identical to a working system one
<didrocks> seb128: just to ensure, are all lines commented?
<didrocks> or maybe an empty one with a tab/space?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, doing a diff with the installed/os version shows no diff and the same image works in a vm
<seb128> go figure
<didrocks> waow
 * seb128 doesn't understand
<didrocks> and googling for exact errors returns nothing?
<seb128> going to try that, I rebooted under my normal system to do the diff and try the vm
<seb128> so I google for the keyword I remembered
<seb128> not the char exact error
<seb128> that didn't help much
<Laney> same permissions/owner?
<seb128> if the permissions are wrong it usually complains about the permissions, there I get a parsing error on line 1 error
<didrocks> the weirdest part is that the exact same image works in vm…
<seb128> also it's the same iso I boot on the vm that I did dd on the stick
<seb128> well "exact"
<seb128> grub is buggy on uefi
<seb128> so I copied my system installed grubx64.efi to the key
<seb128> and boot using that
<seb128> which works
<seb128> unsure what impact that could have on sudo though...
<seb128> the error is the one from http://cizixs.com/2013/08/14/solve-sudoers-error-problem/
<seb128> shrug, and why is recovery boot no doing a recovery but starting a normal system including lightdm
<seb128> I wonder if that's an ubuntu/systemd issue and if a normal desktop wily install would do that as well
<didrocks> seb128: oh, is there any other sudoers.d/ files in that directory by any chance?
<seb128> didrocks, yes, a 10snappy one
<seb128> but the same image works in kvm
<seb128> so wth?
<seb128> I did rm the dir from the key and I'm trying to boot it again :p
<didrocks> are you sure there is no $CONDITION making it getting different code path between vms and installed?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I'm not sure
<seb128> what would be different between a vm and bios boot?
<didrocks> no idea (at least for sudo…)
<seb128> also the error is
<seb128> "sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers.d/README near line 1"
<seb128> k, works fine without the .d dir
<seb128> at least I can debug now :p
<didrocks> try to put back README
<didrocks> and keep the other file removed
<didrocks> I wouldn't be surprised in the "guilty" file pointed at was the wrong one
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> unsure why it works in the vm though
<seb128> hey there
<Laney> oh CRAP
<Laney> i mean hi guys!
<happyaron> on tiring time, hey hey, :)
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> brb
<CardinalFang> yay? yes, yay.
<didrocks> Laney: back to our nap I guess :)
<seb128> back
<seb128> switched to wifi so I can use the lan cable for the snappy debug :p
<seb128> so let's get started
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 23 15:31:55 2015 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<Sweet5hark> Laney: you still can quickly sabotage meetingology
<Sweet5hark> (too late)
<seb128> attente, desrt, dgadomski, didrocks, FJKong, happyaron, Laney, larsu, qengho, Sweet5hark, hey
<larsu> \o
<Sweet5hark> heya
<attente> hi
<didrocks> hey
<dgadomski> hey
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> gtk-mir: debugged cursor themes not working properly
<attente> fixed issue with paint clock not restarting for some windows (prevented some dialogs from rendering)
<attente> fixed windows not un-maximizing after maximizing
<attente> fixed wheel scrolling not working properly
<attente> fixed menus not accepting mouse motion or click events
<attente> apparmor kernel patch needs some small revisions
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> nice
<seb128> are all those gtk-mir fixes on the mir side or on the gtk one?
<seb128> or asked differently, are they landing in distro? ;-)
<attente> those fixes are all on the gtk side, but in a wip branch upstream
<seb128> can we backport that on top of our current package?
<attente> sure
<seb128> great
<seb128> can you work with Laney to do that? ;-)
<attente> yep :)
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> thanks attente
<seb128> desrt, is off today so next is dgadomski
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * investigating a libreoffice crash in 15.04 (4.4.2, stack overflow caused by recurrent ORowSetValue::makeAny, not reproducible with 4.4.4 however). It might have been introduced by this change: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/14720/. Sweet5hark: do you think it makes sense to report it against 4.4.2 if it turns out that it's fixed in 4.4.4 available from ppa:libreoffice/ppa?
<Sweet5hark> dgadomski: dont think it will make much sense
<dgadomski> Sweet5hark: ok, thanks, I will just do more tests to be totally sure whether 4.4.4 fixes it
<dgadomski> additionally: looking at 3 sound issues (receiving lots of help from diwic and TheMuso), 1 of them may be a driver issue, another looks like a hardware issue and still examining the last one)
<dgadomski> EOF, thanks
<seb128> dgadomski, thanks
<Sweet5hark> dgadomski: (rationale: I think we will SRU LO 4.4.4 rather quickly)
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> * Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - Arduino support now merged (reviewed, modified to add groups and added medium tests + new dataset). Will release once back from vacations
<didrocks> - Fix a bunch of recent medium tests regressions and uploaded new docker images
<didrocks> - Bug triaging (seems this week was quite active in suggestions/bugs)
<didrocks> * Developer Advocay:
<didrocks> - Continue working on season 1 example app. First target snapshot working
<didrocks> - Fought on StateSaver + report issues upstream
<didrocks> - Draft structure on what a video episod should look like
<didrocks> * Misc:
<didrocks> - Fixed zram-config rrmod argument
<didrocks> - Tutor SDK guys about patch system and packaging
<didrocks> - Check, debug and bisect licensecheck regression(bug #1466098). Now fix is upstream
<ubot5> bug 1466098 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "licensecheck fails to parse copyright if a / is contained" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466098
<didrocks> - Restart discussion around pip as other teams want to revert our change from last cycle
<didrocks> .
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, enjoy your holidays!
<seb128> #topic FJKong_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong_
<seb128> FJKong_, hey
<FJKong_> hi
<FJKong_> * continue on research on new feature of shuangpin support
<FJKong_> * new feature on default skin loading strategy to fit more skins supporting
<FJKong_> * discuess  about software center and youker-assistant find 4 bugs and feedback to kylin guys.
<FJKong_> eof
<seb128> FJKong_, thanks
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<happyaron> 1. ibus merge and bug triaging
<happyaron> 2. UKSC, ubuntukylin-theme and youker-assistant analysis from product view
<happyaron> 3. ubuntukylin-theme, ubuntukylin-default-settings, youker-assistant update (pending upload)
<happyaron> 4. Monday was statutory holiday
<happyaron> \-1
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hullo
<Laney> • transition week!
<Laney> • Work on e-d-s 3.16 transition (including some fixes and upstream work), needs help on address-book-service test failure
<Laney> • Work on gstreamer 1.5, blocked on platform-api ftbfs (might hack around this in -bad if it goes on for much longer)
<Laney> • poppler 0.33 transition (including some patches & cherry-picks)
<Laney> • wps transition
<Laney> • Fix mdadm making kernel cmdline too long which eventually (after too many grub/kernel updates) causes a panic
<Laney> • Merge gtk 3.16.4, blocked in proposed on glib which is blocked on chromium's tests
<Laney> • Fix cmake's multiarch support being installed in the wrong place
<Laney> • Patch piloting
<Laney> • dmb: some administrative pinging about voting, new member needed, packagesets & other things
<Laney> • get rid of the last vala-0.26 r-deps, this can be removed now I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala-0.26/+bug/1466835
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466835 in vala-0.26 (Ubuntu) "Remove vala-0.26" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> ⚱
<seb128> stealing robert_ancell's poppler's transition, no cookie for that :p
<Laney> sorry robert_ancell
<Laney> no fun work for you
<seb128> Laney, is the chromium test issue a real regression of that gtk/glib update?
<Sweet5hark> stealing my wps transistion: two cookies for that!
<Laney> no
<qengho> the chromium test is a bogus failure.
<qengho> I didn't know it was blocking anything. I'm sorry I held that up.
<seb128> Laney, can't we just override the failure to let those in?
 * seb128 wants to get those gtk fileselector typeahead fixes :p
<seb128> qengho, why do you think people keep asking you what's the status? ;-)
<Laney> well I thought that I was getting a fix
<Laney> so ...
<seb128> k, let's see if we get a fix this week
<seb128> otherwise I would suggest we let the updates in
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<seb128> larsu, hey
<larsu> hey!
<larsu> a bit annoyed that I did lots of dabbling this week, but have no results :/
<larsu> did some more work on the phone systemd stuff, but get stuck often
<larsu> and started looking into several theming issues that came up (eog, toolbar icon scaling, scrollbar issues)
<larsu> but haven't finished that yet either
<larsu> sorry guys :/
<Laney> did you see my comment on the icon thing?
<Laney> (doesn't happen with adwaita)
<larsu> yes
<seb128> no worry, some weeks give less result than other, hopefully you wrap up the theming and some other bits next week and have a good list of results then ;-)
<larsu> Laney: I think this is more fallout from the recent icon sizing changes in gtk
<larsu> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<qengho> - testing yesterday's new Chromium release, 43.0.2357.130.
<qengho> - that package will also fix the autopkgtest test breakage.
<qengho> - more chromium/ozone/mir work. Getting closer.
<qengho> - reviewing contributor's NaCl packaging work and upstream patches to make it build for Debian/Ubuntu.
<qengho> EOF
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> nice to see test fixed ;-)
<seb128> when can we expect that to be uploaded?
<qengho> :( Sorry.
<seb128> we sort of need to unblock glib/gtk
<qengho> seb128: I'll ask you to sponsor today.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> ok, next is me
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> • snappy fun continued
<seb128> ∘ debugged & fixed mounts failing leading to non booting image (missing /writable directory)
<seb128> ∘ debugged & fixed lightdm not starting (extra directories needed to be rw, also userdir was missing)
<seb128> ∘ looked at empty /etc/hosts issue and fixed it
<seb128> ∘ removed manpages&copyright files cleaning code, we want those on a desktop (and it was making a systemd job fail)
<seb128> ∘ looked at failing systemd jobs on the image, discussed issues&solutions, reported bugs
<seb128> ∘ tried to get uefi boot working without success (the device is seen as a working uefi one but grub has issues with missing /boot)
<seb128> • added missing depends to libmission-control-plugins-dev
<seb128> • discussion with design about layouts/grid units, 40/50/90gu are not magical enforced values, they are just going to be what most device use and so appwriters might want to make sure their UI look good at those values
<seb128> • review of e.u.c issues and bugs triage
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> status is that with current goget-ubuntu-touch trunk (should be uploaded to wily today) you can build a personal image that boots (!uefi) to a working unity-greeter
<seb128> I'm debugging unity8 session now
<seb128> k, so next
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> - bumped prereleases ppa build from vivid to wily
<Sweet5hark> -- also setup the usual set of pbuilders and VMs for that locally
<Sweet5hark> - bumped prereleases ppa build from beta3 to rc1
<Sweet5hark> - dropped usage of some internal copies: glm, mwaw, mdds
<Sweet5hark> - looked through the rest of the internally bundled libs: some MIRs should be coming, looking good in general
<Sweet5hark> - wrote simple example code to use LibreOfficeKit to render a doc into a RGBA buffer and save as a png
<Sweet5hark> -- ultimate goal is to plug LibreOffice into the docviewer (or rather, to dock the docviewer to its mothership, LibreOffice)
<Sweet5hark> - wrote some upstream unittests
<Sweet5hark> - did a general analysis of upstream test suites, stability and coverage
<Sweet5hark> - German community weekend in Essen and 2nd upstream bughunting session for LibreOffice 5.0, processing fallout and after action (both happened over the weekend)
<Sweet5hark> - general admin and leadership tasks at the Document Foundation and LibreOffice
<Sweet5hark> - some GSOC mentoring
<Sweet5hark> (eh, got throttled)
<Sweet5hark> (resending last bits)
<Sweet5hark> - did a general analysis of upstream test suites, stability and coverage
<Sweet5hark> - German community weekend in Essen and 2nd upstream bughunting session for LibreOffice 5.0, processing fallout and after action (both happened over the weekend)
<Sweet5hark> - general admin and leadership tasks at the Document Foundation and LibreOffice
<Sweet5hark> - some GSOC mentoring
<Sweet5hark> - oh, and finally finished backups (not offsite yet though)
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<seb128> there was only one line cut on the first try here I think
<Sweet5hark> (got throttled twice: assume you just missed the EOF)
<seb128> we got the EOF
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> - Update gnome-power-manager, accountsservice, gnome-online-accounts
<seb128> - Packaged California for wily, worked on gnome-calendar package
<seb128> - Released simple-s
<seb128> - Tidied up Launchpad entries for GNOME projects
<seb128> - poppler update
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Tested IPP-over-USB on the HP DeskJet Ink Advantage 2546: Works when ippusbxd is started manually from the command line, web interface and IPP requests with ipptool work, printing works only with ipp14 and not with ipp backend. Needed: Get it working wth systemd, get printing with ipp backend working.
<tkamppeter> - Communicated IPP-over-USB problems with Sanjay Kumar at HP.
<tkamppeter> - General HPLIP testing on HP DeskJet Ink Advantage 2546.
<tkamppeter> - Ghostscript: Communicated with Michael Vrhel and Robin Watts (Ghostscript upstream devs) about supporting MuPDF as print renderer, main problem: No PostScript output to support PostScript printers.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> #other topics
<seb128> ok, did I forgot anyone?
<seb128> is there any other topic?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 23 16:02:49 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-06-23-15.31.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks guys
<Sweet5hark> oh wow, seems we made using tools way too easy in the LibreOffice build system. A GSOC student just started a test both under valgrind and in gdb by setting env-vars. The result of debugging inside valgrind was confusing to him.
<seb128> qengho, I'm calling it a day soon, how is that chromium update going?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-24
<pitti> GOo dmorning
<pitti> oh dear
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> And a goooooooo morning to you, too, pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF!
<RAOF> Do you have any idea what's happening in the trusty neutron autopkgtests? http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-neutron/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console is an example of the failure; something seems to be SIGTERMing something or other?
<pitti> meh, what's wrong with firefox/vpn
<RAOF> Oh, you're machine is also plagued by gremlins? Mine was having trouble seeing the ipv4 internet earlier.
<pitti> $ host d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci
<pitti> Host d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<pitti> VPN itself works fine (I'm ssh'ed to IPs in prodstack), but apparently DNS broke
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-neutron/
<pitti> looking at the job history it seems fairly consistent
<pitti> RAOF: no idea from the log, I suppose that needs to be reproduced locally and investigated; the test isn't very verbose
<RAOF> Yeah; seems like it hasn't passed since Trusty released.
<RAOF> Fortunately there's a neutron SRU in -unapproved, so someone is going to get the lucky door prize soon!
<pitti> well, a lot of the trusty autopkgtests are busted anyway
<pitti> during trusty development we had a completely different autopkgtest environment
<Laney> Hellooooooooooo
<seb128> hey Laney, how is uk today?
<Laney> hot!
<Laney> how's fr/nl/wherever you are?
<seb128> I'm in .fr, driving this afternoon though
<seb128> weather is still a bit cold and wet here
<seb128> where is summer?!
<Laney> i'm keeping it safe for you
<Laney> you can come visit one evening per month
<seb128> lol
<Laney> qengho: Looks like this is fixed in -11 in Debian maybe
<Laney> testing that now
 * Laney tries to remember how to poke an extra apt repo into adt
 * Laney cries
<seb128> chromium still making issues?
<Laney> oh dunno about that, I just retried it
<Laney> was looking at libreoffice/wps/poppler
<Laney> it is involving another transition "mapnik" which isn't done in debian
<Laney> can't find any relevant bugs
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> seems like a job for Sweet5hark1!
<Laney> can we demote the mapnik stack to proposed?
 * seb128 looks what is mapnik
<Laney> wait, that wouldn't help
<Laney> things are getting built against the new soname
<Laney> no wait wait, it would
<Laney> if we demote node-mapnik monav and their rdeps
<Laney> qengho: hmm, still fails with -11 - can you quickly check if there's some difference which is missing please?
<seb128> Laney, is mapnik&co the only thing blocking those transitions?
<Laney> seb128: no, there is proj too...
<Laney> if we believe https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=784160 then it should go right in
<ubot5> Debian bug 784160 in release.debian.org "transition: proj" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> oh also mapnik has some NBS in proposed that needs cleaning up
<Laney> should just be a matter of removing those packages from wily-proposed
<seb128> I'm happy to run commands for you if you gave them to me ;-)
<seb128> give*
<seb128> but lunch first, bbiab
<Laney> let me do the proj rebuilds first then see where we are
 * Sweet5hark1 sneaks in.
 * Sweet5hark1 googles wth mapnik is.
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: presumably mapnik doesnt use libwps (I hope?). poppler I can imagine though ...
<Laney> Sweet5hark1: it's just that all depending packages have to be ready together
<Laney> which can then drag in other transitions you see
<Sweet5hark1> Lab
<Sweet5hark1> Laney: sure.
<Laney> I think I see a path out
<larsu> hey everyone
 * desrt yawns
<Laney> hey desrt!
<desrt> hi laney
<Laney> what's happening?
<desrt> waiting.
<desrt> i get the keys for the new place in 2 days
<Laney> ah, this feeling of being on the cusp
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> enough to drive one mad :)
<desrt> through various strange situations the date has shifted around a lot, and now, in fact, there are three separate dates for various different things
<Laney> as long as "receive furniture" is after "gain possession"
<Laney> qengho: I've fixed it, please pull chromium-browser so we don't lose the fixes
<desrt> Laney: it is :)
<pitti> hey larsu, how are you?
<pitti> larsu: travelling?
<larsu> pitti: hi! I'm great thanks. How are you?
<larsu> not travelling, no
<pitti> larsu: I'm great, thanks! having fun with cloud stuff
<dpm> hi Sweet5hark1, quick question: how does the Android app manage to trim the LO app to 50MB?
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: custom build. cutting out a bazillion things.
<dpm> Sweet5hark1, could we also cut a bazillion things ourselves for the viewer?
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: also, its a 50 MB installer (thus compressed), the size on the image might be larger.
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: yes, its quite some work and we would also need a custom build too. but sure its possible,
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: FWIW, just looking at /usr/lib/libreoffice is 250MB here, the biggest stuff is libmerged 52MB (all of core office), sw 14MB(Writer), sc 13MB (Calc), wpftwriter (12MB)
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: as the production build on Ubuntu has ~everything in libmerged its not trivial to see how much of that we can cut. It will be a good bunch: e.g. there's a lot of UI dialogs and frontend stuff in there.
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: the stuff to cut out would be UI (which we dont use), scripting interfaces (which we dont use), file format filters (e.g. reading word perfect files etc.)
<dpm> thanks for looking into this Sweet5hark1
<Sweet5hark1> dpm: (im not counting the stuff in /usr/share/libreoffice: themes, templates etc. -- we dont need most of that)
<dpm> ack
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-25
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey hey!
<Laney> 25/06 00:13:10 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chocolate-doom [amd64] (wily-proposed/multiverse) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
 * Laney wonders what that could be
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128!
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> you?
<seb128> had a drive longer that expected yesterday though
<seb128> they are redoing some highway and changed the road to be 1 line in one way and 2 in the other
<Laney> yeah good, did some planting out in the garden last night
<seb128> I was on the 1 line direction, and apparently a truck had issues and got stucked
<Laney> one day i'll get some food out of this thing
<seb128> blocking everything for 1.5 hours...
<Laney> had like 3 potatoes so far
<Laney> oh man, that sounds dire
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> well, I had my laptop, so I just debugged a bit that snappy image offline while stucked :p
<seb128> but it sucked being stopped in the middle of the road in the sun
<seb128> what did you plant in the garden?
<Laney> some tomatoes and rocket
<Laney> and some other things got upgraded to bigger pots
<seb128> watch out for the slugs ;-)
<Laney> grr!
<Laney> i hope that letting things get quite big in the pots first should help
<Laney> then putting them in the ground after
<seb128> I guess it should help
<seb128> still they might eat your food :p
<seb128> bah
<seb128> is one supposed to be able to "upstart --user" from a vt or ssh?
<Laney> I took a picture the other day...
<seb128> xnox, ^
<seb128> Laney, to prove you had vegetables because having nothing left? ;-)
<xnox> seb128: eh.... no.
<seb128> talk with pitti about beer traps :p
<xnox> seb128: you can "join" existing graphical session though.
<Laney> https://goo.gl/photos/877B43UqAHsaM4Dq7
<Laney> AAAAAAHHHHHHHH
<seb128> oh, snails, nice ;-)
<xnox> seb128: export `cat /run/user/upstart/*.session` or some such, and then initctl --user should do the right stuff.
<xnox> seb128: in theory launching `upstart --user` from vt/ssh should do the right thing, in practice it tries & fails to launch gui things.
<seb128> xnox, thanks, in fact that's on a snappy image and upstart-event-bridge seems to not like it according to .xsession-errors so I was trying to start it by hand to get debug info
<seb128> the log only says it exit 1 and is retried and fail the same way
<Laney> seb128: you want to try to get wps & friends migrated?
<seb128> Laney, sure, but you need to tell me what to do because I didn't follow the details ;-)
<seb128> xnox, hum, with the export, it's better, it complains about not being about the connect to system Upstart, which is normal, that's a systemd system ... why is it trying to use the event bridge?
<Laney> seb128: I think demote-to-proposed zygrib (FTBFS with new gda) and remove mapnik from wily-proposed should do it
<seb128> oh, in fact .xsession-errors has the same issue on my normal laptop
<Laney> that's what you need to do, then I should be able to copy back the old version
<seb128> so I guess that's a redherring
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> maybe sync blacklist mapnik?
<xnox> seb128: yes, i have a patch to do event-bridge under systemd, but i don't think it landed last cycle (cause phone was not a priority)
<xnox> imho i could land a few more things and then slowly start kicking upstart from the user session out.
<xnox> patriciadavila: ipv6 - respect!
<Laney> I wonder why I'm not on via v6
<seb128> xnox, that would be nice ;-)
<seb128> though user session might be way out
<Laney> 25/06 09:28:49 [Freenode] -!-  hostname : 2001:ba8:1f1:f1ab:216:3eff:fe14:af00 2001:ba8:1f1:f1ab:216:3eff:fe14:af00
<xnox> seb128: heh. well, between james and I, i'm sure we can cook something up =)
<xnox> Laney: you have ipv6 too, or what's going on?
<seb128> Laney, ok, done the demoting&deleting from proposed, unsure about the sync blocking ... what is going to happen if it's synced back to proposed after the migration?
<Laney> xnox: yeah but I was connected over v4, guess that is preferred still
<Laney> seb128: I'm worried the broken transition will start again if they do another upload before it is ready
<seb128> Laney, let's see, worth thing we remove it again?
<Laney> I guess we could deal in the same way if necessary
<Laney> it's going in \o/
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> k, so recovery mode works on a normal install in wily
<seb128> seems like another snappy image specific issue :-/
<Laney> does this stuff work (exist?) on snappy core?
<seb128> "stuff"?
<seb128> I've no idea how recovery works, it's that by having "friendly-recovery" installed?
<Laney> recovery, other problems that you have, do you compare?
<seb128> the boot entry has "recovery"
<seb128> compare what with what?
<Laney> snappy core
<seb128> oh, core, sorry I misread before
<pitti> seb128: friendly-recovery, yes
<seb128> I did compare some stuff, not for that one
<pitti> but I don't think that makes much sense on snappy
<pitti> if you ever land in it, you'll do more harm than good
<pitti> and with the A/B partitions this Should Not Happen™
<seb128> well my first motivation was that sudo was screwed and I needed a way to get a root prompt
<seb128> and if it's not useful it should not be listed in grub
<seb128> hum, friendly recovery is installed
<seb128> k need to go for lunch but I'm going to look more after that
<Sweet5hark> dpm: fyi, libreoffice is already way ahead on the size issue: https://twitter.com/samtuke/status/614021556675682308
<dpm> Sweet5hark, I might need some more context though: he's throwing a bunch of figures, but I'm not sure exactly what they mean
<dpm> oh, msoffice
<dpm> ok, you were comparing sizes
<Sweet5hark> dpm: right -- MS will have lots of fun cutting that monster back down.
<mitya57> Who is responsible for compiz packaging these days?
 * mitya57 wants a review on his https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/compiz/switcher-plugins-in-default/+merge/262518
<seb128> mitya57, bregma&co
<mitya57> thanks!
<seb128> yw
<mitya57> bregma, ↑ — can you please review that?
<Sweet5hark> lol@ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141137
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1141137 in systemd "systemd sends SIGKILL imediately after SIGTERM during shutdown" [Unspecified,New]
<Sweet5hark> ah, pitti is even in on the party ...
<pitti> Sweet5hark: we got that patch reverted in Debian and Ubuntu, does it affect us still?
<Sweet5hark> pitti: no, just saw it fly by on social media (someone requesting a systemd project maintainer attitude readjustment tool)
<seb128> bregma, hey, I saw you discussing with brandon about u-s-c, are you guys debugging issues with it?
<seb128> bregma, I'm having problems with unity8 on the snappy personal image
<bregma> seb128, well, our problems is we're trying to use it in a way it was sort of designed to prevent :)
<bregma> seb128, the log you posed looked like it had a bad library and that's what was preventing Unity8 from running
<seb128> bregma, the symbol error?
<bregma> seb128, yeah
<bregma> looks suspcious to me
<bregma> seb128, was that log from Unity8 or from USC?
<seb128> bregma,  that's bug #1458689
<ubot5> bug 1458689 in mir (Ubuntu) "[vivid-overlay] input-stub.so fails to load on i386" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458689
<seb128> but removing the .so doesn't change anything
<seb128> bregma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11773781/ is usc
<seb128> bregma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11773784/ unity8.log
<bregma> seb128, the USC log looks normal:  it's just sitting there waiting for U8 to ack its start, which never happens
<bregma> seb128, it looks like the nested Mir server in qtmir is not starting for whatever reason
<bregma> at this point I usually resort ot using gdb in batch mode
<seb128> on what process?
<bregma> copy /usr/share/upstart/session/unity8.conf into ~/.config/upstart and replace the exec line with a gdb command to run unity8
<seb128> there is no way to get debug info in a log on why the nested mir server doesn't start?
<bregma> seb128, you might be able to turn on the LTTNG loggin from Mir
<seb128> you would think some people did that before and it's documented ;-)
<bregma> Mir?  documented?
<seb128> lol, one can dream, no? ;-)
<seb128> bregma, when you gdb, do you usually b/stop on something?
<bregma> seb128, I spent a lot of time using "catch throw" to stop when exceptions are thrown and get a backtrace
<bregma> may not help in your case
<bregma> seb128, looking at the qtmir code involved, it's all wrapped in threads and ends up just calling into the Mir libraries, I thing using LTTNG might be your most productive approach
<seb128> bregma, how do you do that?
<bregma> seb128, you might want to ask the Mir devs, but you could start at http://lttng.org/docs/#doc-tracing-your-own-user-application and add commands to ~/.config/upstart/unity8.conf
<bregma> I have a vague recollection of doing just that
<seb128> bregma, thanks
<seb128> that's less trivial that what I was hopping for there
 * mitya57 wonders why bregma ignores him
<bregma> mitya57, I'm not ignoring you, I'm working through plenty of backlogs
<bregma> always backlogs
<bregma> mitya57, I'm not sure if we want to move that plugin into the core plugins or just have compiz-gnome depend on compiz-plugins instead
<bregma> I need to discuss it with other devs
<mitya57> bregma: The latter won't much help because the session has TryExec=compiz, and thus it will show every time when compiz is installed.
<mitya57> If moving switcher plugin to -main is not an option, then I'll have to split compiz session to a separate package (which I don't want to do).
<mitya57> bregma: So please discuss it and let me know the result :)
<bregma> mitya57, we'll comment on the MP when we have a conclusion
<mitya57> Thank you!
<chrisccoulson> when starting unity 8 desktop, is anything meant to set QT_QPA_PLATFORM, and if so, what sets it?
<bregma> chrisccoulson, /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session sets it in the unity8-desktop-session-mir package
<chrisccoulson> bregma, unity8 desktop doesn't run on my system, and never has done. I get this crash on startup: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/a111aea4-1b52-11e5-af4a-fa163e5bb1a2
<chrisccoulson> which looks like QT_QPA_PLATFORM isn't set
<bregma> chrisccoulson, yeah, you should never see references to xcb
<bregma> chrisccoulson, the alternative is you need to install the desktop graphics stack because Mir no longer pulls it in as a dependency
<chrisccoulson> bregma, what exactly do I need to install?
<bregma> it gets seeded in the desktop-next ISO but it was only recently added as a dependency to the unity8-desktop-session-mir package
<bregma> chrisccoulson, try manually adding the mir-graphics-drivers-desktop package and see if it helps
<chrisccoulson> bregma, it looks like I've already got that installed
<bregma> :(
<bregma> chrisccoulson, are you running on Intel hardware?
<chrisccoulson> bregma, I am
<bregma> hmm
<bregma> wily or vivid?
<chrisccoulson> bregma, vivid
<bregma> very odd
<bregma> chrisccoulson, does it happen with unity8 or just unity8-dash?
<chrisccoulson> bregma, I have a crash report from unity8 at the same time - https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/94721788-1b52-11e5-b837-fa163e75317b
<chrisccoulson> although, it doesn't look like there's a stack trace there
<chrisccoulson> bregma, how is the session meant to be started? In my lightdm.log, I see "Running command /usr/sbin/lightdm-session lightdm-unity8-session"
<bregma> chrisccoulson, unity8-desktop-session-mir provides the file /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/55-unity8.conf that tells LightDM what to do, which is basically run /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session
<bregma> that script just sets some environment variables and runs upstart
<chrisccoulson> bregma, oh, I bet this is because lightdm hasn't been restarted since that file was installed
<chrisccoulson> brb
<chrisccoulson> bregma, so, I can log in to it now. Only, I can't get past the first run bit because I can't pull the launcher out
<chrisccoulson> Ok, I can do it with the mouse. Just not my touchpad
<bregma> chrisccoulson, yes, that's a tragic limitation to the new Unity design
 * bregma expects it to be fixed by the time it ships officially
<chrisccoulson> heh, I hope so
<bregma> all my laptops have touchscreens
<chrisccoulson> bregma, yeah, I don't have a touchscreen on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> It's sort-of ok with the mouse, but unusable with the touchpad. The cursor actually wanders across the screen when I put my finger on the touchpad
<chrisccoulson> right, so, webbrowser-app works on desktop-next again :)
<chrisccoulson> well, locally anyway
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-26
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> hey hey!
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? happy friday!
<Laney> hey seb128, happy friday!
<Laney> I just got rained on while having my breakfast outside
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> how's nlfrnlfr?
<seb128> good! no rain on us here
<seb128> oh, mterry is still on european tz ;-)
<mterry> seb128, :)
<mterry> seb128, my mir packaging (~mir-team/mir/snappy-packaging) has a top-level wrapper script that waits until agetty is up
<seb128> mterry, is there an easy way to tell if that's the issue I'm having?
<seb128> I get a working unity-greeter
<mterry> seb128, I thought mir wasn't working for you?
<mterry> seb128, do you have a VT1 that you can physically see?
<mterry> seb128, the issue I saw was that on startup, mir would come up (see cursor), then the login prompt would appear
<mterry> seb128, that means we lost the race
<seb128> mterry, it's just that logging into an unity8 session fails, .cache/upstart/unity8.log complains about "ERROR: QMirServer - Mir failed to start"
<seb128> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11763124/
<seb128> mterry, well define "mir"
<seb128> the system boots to a greeter
<seb128> that it working but X
<seb128> it's unity-greeter
<seb128> u-s-c is started
<seb128> the usc log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11773781/
<seb128> mterry, I've been able to start manually unity8 yesterday rendering to a mir_demo_server
<seb128> just using usc doesn't work
<seb128> but lightdm has warnings about "Error using VT_ACTIVATE 7 on /dev/console: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<seb128> so maybe it's an issue with vt changes...
<mterry> seb128, sorry, in IoM and in meetings off and on
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I assumed so, no worry
<seb128> I would still appreciate if you read the backlog when you have spare cycles, and maybe comment ;-)
<seb128> pitti, hey, any hint on debugging systemd start hanging?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I fixed that Oxide / Unity 8 bug yesterday http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/oxide.trunk/revision/1147 :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, excellent!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you btw? happy friday ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I booted with systemd.debug-shell and on vt9 I did systemctl status and get
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I'm not too bad thanks. Had a late night last night, so a bit tired
<chrisccoulson> how about you?
<seb128> "starting; 15 queued jobs"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, ok, it eventually started, so I guess a 90s timeout somewhere
<pitti> seb128: "systemctl list-jobs" shows you what's hanging
<pitti> seb128: then you can inspect the "running" ones with status -l foo.service
<seb128> pitti, now it booted, I guess I need to go through the journal
<pitti> seb128: if you have a persistant one, yes; you should see the 90s gap in the log
<pitti> if not, it shoudl also be in syslog
<seb128> seems to be cloud-init hitting connection refused and timeouts
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: or searching for an user-data ISO which isn't there?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when is that fix going to land in wily?
<seb128> pitti, nothing like that in the logs
<seb128> but url_helper warnings about trying to call http://109-04-04/...instance-id
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I've added a task to backport it to the 1.8 branch, which is the next release
<seb128> which gives request error connection aborted no route
<chrisccoulson> That's still a could of weeks away though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, k
<chrisccoulson> (whenever Chrome 44 is released, basically)
<seb128> bah, snappy personal regressed somehow this week :-/
<seb128> boot timeout, login with ubuntu user doesn't work :-/
<Laney> happy weekend all!
<Laney> busy day ;-)
<ogra_> enjoy !
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you too!
<bregma> seb128, did you get those Unity8 startup issues resolved?
<seb128> bregma, yes, unity8 starts fine in fact
<seb128> it's a stupid bug
<bregma> what was it?
<seb128> you start on vt7, enter your password, it acts like it was logging in, display blank screen and cursor and back to greeter
<seb128> so it looks like login/session failed
<seb128> in fact usc starts on vt8 and wait there
<seb128> if you switch to vt8 unity8 loads
<seb128> now unsure why the vt switch doesn't happen
<seb128> I just emailed robert_ancell in case he has some debugging suggestion
<bregma> hmm, problem description rings a bell though
<bregma> seb128, does that means there is a snappy personal image that runs if you manually switch VTs?
<seb128> bregma, yes
<bregma> sweet, thanks
<seb128> well I didn't unlock but the greeter works
<seb128> I didn't unlock because I'm working in a virtual-manager and swipe from the side to display the unlock doesn't seem to work
<seb128> need to try later on real hwd
<seb128> "greeter" being the in session unity8 lock
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> bregma, you can "udf personal rolling --channel edge --output img.img" on wily to build an image
<seb128> or on vivid, just need to goget-ubuntu-touch from wily
<seb128> if it rings enough bell to remember what is causing the non vt switch or how to fix it let me know ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-06-28
<robin-hero> Hey all! Is somebody can help me? How can I install Chromium (or Firefox) on Unity8 (Ubuntu Desktop Next 15.10)?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-27
<hikiko> Hi
<qengho> hikiko: hi hi
<hikiko> Hi qengho!
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! as-tu eu un bon week-end ?
<didrocks> pitti: très bien, je suis allé chez vuntz le dimanche :)
<didrocks> et toi ?
<pitti> oh, c'est bien !
<pitti> didrocks: il y avait une grande fête dans la ville, beaucoup d'orchestres, etc.
<pitti> donc, on a dancé beaucoup, avec quelques amis :)
<didrocks> super :-)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, had a good w.e?
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> hey sab128, not bad. how was your we?
<seb128> it was good!
<seb128> travelled back from Boston on the friday night
<seb128> was home on saturday at 10
<seb128> had a relaxing w.e, watched some euro games on tv, played some video games, read a bit
<seb128> what about yours?
<willcooke> morning all!
<pitti> hey willcooke! made it back home in one piece?
<willcooke> pitti, yeah, but the place is a mess :)
<willcooke> people wandering the streets
<willcooke> no one knows what's going on
<seb128> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hey seb128, glad you didnt get murdered either
<seb128> lol
<pitti> willcooke: eww, yes :/ I spent most of my Friday morning on reading news
<seb128> taking the bus, what an experience right? ;-)
<willcooke> :D
 * seb128 looks at the stock market numbers, those are still grumpy today
<pitti> err, I thought we were talking about brexit, what's up with buses now?
<willcooke> glad I'm not retiring any time soon
<seb128> was good when my saving were worth something!
<willcooke> pitti, seb128 made me go on a bus
<pitti> seb128: you put all your savings into pounds?
<seb128> pitti, just joking, willcooke wanted to take a cab to the airport
<pitti> public transport is good! :-) (too bad the US has so little of it)
<seb128> pitti, no, joking mostly, but I do have some stocks and the cac40 went down 8% of friday and is red again today
<pitti> I can't imagine that this will stay for long
<pitti> at least in the media I've looked at it appears like Britain is now shocked by its own decision, a lot of voters are now demaning another referendum (already 2 million signed the petition), it's non-binding, and the vast majority of the parlament is "remain" anyway
<pitti> so this thing will either be procrastinated to death or maybe even reverted
<pitti> well, here's hope anyway :)
<pitti> willcooke, seb128: I understand you talked about the desktop startup sprint last week; mind giving an update (maybe to the email) for Laney, tedg, and me?
<seb128> pitti, sure can do
<pitti> merci
<Sweet5hark> pitti: Im still amazed by this one after watching it a hundred times: https://twitter.com/sgardner/status/747059883128692737
<andyrock> seb128: nothing special :D back to my parent's place so boring stuff
<Sweet5hark> pitti, seb128: well, they have a vote, but no plan. so the thing they voted for doesnt exist, and they have no figurehead who is stupid enough to sign that article50 thing and ruin his/her own life by taking the blame. They could find a nobody to do it, but then no blame would be on that person -- it would be on the populists who called for this.
<seb128> boring is good sometimes :-)
<andyrock> well I just ordered the xps15 :D
<qengho> My laptop is flaking out, so I'm trying to envy you to death, andyrock.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: and my weekend was ... thrilling. I couldnt help watching that political trainwreck happening in slow motion.
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> yeah, I spent a good time reading about that on the internet as well
<seb128> watched also some debate on the bbc
<Trevinho> Morning
<Sweet5hark> still amazed by the ignorance of the electorate (killing the City of London as europeans wallstreet can be that bad, i think we'll manage). uhm, no: you wont "manage" losing that ~10% of GDP easily, I guess.
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: good... Staying in a place near to the see is always good for weekends
<Trevinho> seb128: how was your trip?
<Trevinho> Got time for watching the match
<Trevinho> (you risked that an Italian helped to kick France out :-D)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> trip was good
<seb128> I flew back on friday night
<seb128> direct flight, 7h
<seb128> was back home on saturday morning at 10am
<seb128> so normal w.e
<seb128> I watched the France and Germany games ;-)
<qengho> Hrm, chromium crashes at startup on RPi, in init before main. I'm going to see if gdb can break earlier, but I wonder if anyone here has debugging advice.
<seb128> valgrind?
<qengho> Could be some static init problem or ld.so problem...
<qengho> Hmm, thanks, seb128.
<seb128> yw
<willcooke> seb128, wifi working fine at home
<willcooke> O_o
<seb128> :-(
<thumper> o/ seb128 didrocks
<thumper> sprinting from blue fin this week
<seb128> so something in the hotel env was making n-m grumpy
<thumper> thought I'd say hi
<seb128> hey thumper
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> enjoy it!
<Sweet5hark> qengho: also, strace sometimes show a program is all wrong about were it loads stuff from during init.
<qengho> Sweet5hark: Thanks. I think that is okay, but I will make sure.
<didrocks> hey thumper! How are you?
<thumper> real good
<Sweet5hark> qengho: yeah: apart from funny path, it might give you an rough idea in what part of init its dying ...
<Sweet5hark> <- afk sporting
<Sweet5hark> re
<Sweet5hark> meh, one hour afk and when I come back BCS and RBS are suspended from trading.
<pitti> Sweet5hark: stop shorting them!
<Sweet5hark> pitti: well, had to .. right in the moment they were suspended.
<Sweet5hark> j/k
<pitti> oh, you really did? :-)
<Sweet5hark> nah, I didnt hedge with derivates. But I did hedge and so far it seems to work reasonably.
<xnox> i've closed my shorts on saturday.
<xnox> maybe i should have kept them open.
 * ogra_ doesnt want to picture that ... really
<pitti> haha
<Sweet5hark> uhhh, its getting hot in here
<alexarnaud> Hello willcooke, didrocks, seb128, Trevinho  :) !
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<desrt> happy monday!
<seb128> hey desrt, happy monday to you! had a good w.e?
<desrt> awesome weekend
<desrt> went to my parents' cottage
<desrt> did approximately 0
<desrt> how is summer shaping up over there?
<seb128> sumwhat?
<seb128> w.e was actually quite fine
<seb128> today/this week is rainy and 19°C
<desrt> do anything special?
<didrocks> hey hey desrt!
<didrocks> more 25°C here :)
<seb128> no, I didn't do much, read brexit comments, looked a bit at booking hotels for holidays, played some video games & watched France and Germany games
<desrt> looks like the brits are desperately looking for a way to have a do-over
<desrt> or for rescue from the scots.. or the northern irish.. or the second round of voting... or please anything at all at this point would be quite nice please and thank you
<didrocks> my recipe for knowing France - Germany outcome without watching the match
<desrt> open your window and listen to the streets?
<didrocks> just come back by the metro after a nice day at vuntz's house at the wrong time, knowing that the game was in Lyon…
<desrt> lol.  that's always fun :)
<didrocks> the subway is fast, fortunatly :)
<desrt> meh.  these situations can be fun.  every now and then i get stuck in a go train with a bunch of bluejays fans
<desrt> some of them very very very drunk
<desrt> i did do one interesting activity this weekend during a couple of hours of playing around
<desrt> $ echo `ls -a`
<desrt> . .. Archive Build code .config Desktop Documents Downloads Install .local Music Pictures Projects .var Video
<desrt> and ~ is now 0500, so nothing else can create dotfiles there
<desrt> everything else is elsewhere
<alexarnaud> willcooke: re
<alexarnaud> Do to plan to give us a feedback about the discussion with your boss ?
<alexarnaud> *do you plan (sorry)
<willcooke> seb128, https://github.com/8none1/gedit310
<seb128> willcooke, works now?
<willcooke> seb128, still building without the plugins....
<seb128> k
<willcooke> seb128, done. Different error, still broken
<willcooke> will play
<seb128> what error?
<willcooke> (gedit:10658): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.gedit.preferences.editor' is not installed
<seb128> you build from source?
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> well, I built gedit from src, but I used the deb for gtk
<seb128> oh
<willcooke> and now thinking about it
<willcooke> that's probably not going to work :)
<seb128> it should work
<seb128> but you need to     configflags: [--prefix=/usr]
<seb128> otherwise the schemas is installed in some other dir where the wrapper doesn't find it
<seb128> or
<seb128> configflags: [--prefix=/snap/gedit310/current/usr]
<seb128>     organize:
<seb128>       snap/gedit310/current/usr: usr
<seb128> which is what I do to evince to get e.g translations working
<seb128> but that goes back to the list discussion if you followed
<seb128> it makes your snap rely on the /snap/gedit310/current path at runtime
<seb128> which the snappy team doesn't want to garanty as stable
<willcooke_> <willcooke> I'll have a go later, thanks seb128
<willcooke_> * Disconnected (Connection reset by peer)
<seb128> willcooke_, yw!
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, asking in case you know offhand but do you know if something change in nm "permissions=" for user connections (or if we had a distro patch that maybe doesn't work as it should after update), https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574020/comments/26
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574020 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't use networkmanager from lightdm" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> happyaron, ^
<cyphermox> seb128: not that I know -- this may have been an upstream policy change that somehow broke..
<seb128> cyphermox, k, thanks
<cyphermox> things are behaving correctly here
<seb128> cyphermox, you mean that newly creating connection have the user value?
<seb128> attente, hey, do you know offhand what sort of issue could make gtk2 code not export their menus in unity with unity-gtk-module loaded?
<cyphermox> seb128: no, I mean that newly creating a connection has permission= empty.
<seb128> k, which is the issue described in that bug
<seb128> I guess needs somebody to investigatge
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> maybe the Network panel in g-c-c does it wrong?
<seb128> those are not added using it afaik?
<seb128> they are added when the user connect using the applet
<attente> seb128: could it be missing env vars (GTK2_MODULES) or x properties?
<seb128> env is correct, gtk-demo has them exported
<seb128> the module is loaded according to /proc/pidf/map
<seb128> that's running from a snap env in devmode
<seb128> unsure what issue it could be
<attente> which snap is this?
<seb128> atom :p
<seb128> https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/tree/master/atom
<seb128> there was some issue with GTK_PATH not being set
<seb128> and XDG_DATA_DIRS being incomplete
<seb128> which made the module not loaded
<seb128> I fixed those and gtk-demo works
<seb128> but not atom itself
<seb128> anyway it was in case you had some usual gotcha
<attente> not off hand, but i can give it a try
<seb128> don't bother if you are busy with other things
 * Trevinho deserved one more goal
<seb128> you can download  http://didrocks.fr/temp/atom_1.8.0_amd64.snap if you want  a built version (I had issues building)
<seb128> Trevinho, you also wish that Spain had scored one? :p
<Trevinho> seb128: not really... :-P
<attente> seb128: doesn't unity-gtk2-module have to be in the list of staged packages?
<seb128> attente, yes, it's in there https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/blob/master/atom/snapcraft.yaml
<seb128> Trevinho, you got it ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah.. it seems we've to get rid of Germany once again...
<seb128> Trevinho, good luck with that!
<Trevinho> seb128: it's gonna be hard, but stats sometimes count
<seb128> Trevinho, stats are a summary of the past,they don't tell you much about the current teams and dynamics ... but let's see ;-)
<pitti> seb128: wow, this ENG-ISL game is great to watch
<seb128> pitti, do you reckon ENG is up for another euro exit? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: could very well be
<pitti> it's quite impressive what they showed
<pitti> oh, finally, a xenial langpack
<seb128> starting having nice matches in this euro
<seb128> the first ones were a bit boring
<pitti> yeah, indeed
<seb128> oh, langpack, nice! do they have evolution-3.18?
<pitti> I watched the firstr half of Italy-Spain too
<pitti> which was entertaining, although I was a bit disappointed by spain
<seb128> don't say that to Trevinho :-)
<pitti> I thought he was Italian?
<pitti> I mostly wanted to see what we'll be up to next Sat :)
<pitti> rosetta-xenial/fr/LC_MESSAGES/evolution-3.18.po
<pitti> seb128: oui ^
<seb128> he's Italian indeed, but I think he would have liked from Italy to score another goal earlier in the match
<seb128> he seemed a bit nervous at the half time ;-)
<seb128> super!
<pitti> heh
<pitti> well, how high you win is completely irrelevant now :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> Italie-Germany is going to be a though one
<pitti> oh my
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> what a load of rubbish
<pitti> in-fucking-credible!
<pitti> two brexits within one week..
<willcooke> cue fighting in the streets tonight
<mitya57> Not yet brexit, there's still Wales ;P
<willcooke> night all
<qengho> Good morning!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-28
<SirChucksALot> what's up?
<hikiko> hi
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> andyrock, how are you?
 * andyrock wants to sleep more
<seb128> do it!
<seb128> take example on Trevinho ;-)
<andyrock> but it's to warm
<andyrock> ahaha
<seb128> lol
<andyrock> seb128: what about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> I could have slept a bit more as well
<seb128> not too warm here, 19°C during the day
<Trevinho> Morning
<Trevinho> seb128: lol
<seb128> hey Trevinho! how are you?
<seb128> pitti, hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> pitti, those updated langpacks are a bit weird
<seb128> they won the touch stack for some reason
<seb128> is that wanted?
<seb128> like unity8 messaging-app etc at in the base one
<seb128> I guess it's just going back at include things in universe that have langpack support enabled?
<pitti> seb128: yes, same like evolution
<pitti> I noticed some new templates now, but that seemed mostly by intent?
<seb128> k, I was just surprised to see those in base
<seb128> and not in touch
<pitti> err, they aren't in touch?
<seb128> well I mean in base as well
<pitti> ah, ok
<seb128> I was expecting them to be only in touch
<seb128> but I guess for convergence&co it makes sense to have them on the desktop set
<pitti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/268303717/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.language-pack-touch-de_1%3A16.04+20160627.1_BUILDING.txt.gz looked fine
<seb128> right, sorry that's not what I meant
<pitti> seb128: the desktop and touch  langpacks have always had overlap
<pitti> so that's nothing new
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: so, we might want to clean this up at the next xenial round, but I don't think it'll actually hurt
<seb128> I was just surprised to see a non trivial stack of new translations
<seb128> but it makes sense after thinking a bit
<seb128> right
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> seb128, looking at my calendar today, can you handle the weekly meeting? I've got a 1st round interview which will overlap
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> sure
<willcooke> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> moinonon
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> what ho
<pitti> hey Laney!
<seb128> hey Laney, had a good relaxing w.e?
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke, pitti!
<pitti> c'est un didrocks!
<Trevinho> seb128: quite good, just had my daily coffee granita... :-P. You?
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm good thanks, also just had some coffee :-)
<Laney> hi pitti didrocks seb128 and Trevinhooooo
<Laney> it was good - we made daiquiris and swam in the sea and went for walks and had chips
<seb128> nice
<Laney> i left my laptop charger there though ._.
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> do you have any spare/compatible one?
<Laney> nein
<Laney> they are posting it
<seb128> sucks
<Laney> i'll get it tomorrow
<seb128> k, not too bad
<seb128> desktop it is meanwhile then?
<seb128> no working in the sun today
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> not much sun to work in anyway
<seb128> weird summer :-/
<seb128> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/unwanted-windows-10-upgrade-costs-microsoft-10000/
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hope more of those are coming!
<Trevinho> oh Laneeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy... Hey!
<alexarnaud> Hello willcooke, didrocks, seb128, Trevinho and all :) !
<alexarnaud> It's qo quiet this morning ^^.
<Trevinho> hi alexarnaud
<willcooke> happyaron, could you update your trello board when you get a moment please
<happyaron> willcooke: doing
<happyaron> willcooke: mind to run the trello script against network-manager?
<willcooke> happyaron, 0 bugs found
<happyaron> at least 1 new
<happyaron> e.g. bug #1595707
<ubot5> bug 1595707 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU]crash in nmc_find_connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595707
<willcooke> ahh,
<willcooke> I think the script is only looking at bugs on the ubuntu packages
<willcooke> I can probably fix that
<willcooke> otp atm, will look later
<happyaron> ty, there are more bugs in n-m in similar situation, :)
<desrt> happy $(day)!
<Laney> zsh: command not found: day
<Laney> HI DESRT
<desrt> :)  good morning
 * Laney looks it up...
<Laney> happy $(date +%A) to you
<Laney> what is the good word?
<desrt> someone once said something about "bird" being the word
<willcooke> happyaron, found the problem, it was "fix committed"
<davmor2> desrt: everybody has heard about the bird
<Laney> it's the word
<Laney> but is it the *good* word?
<Laney> discuss
<Laney> 2000 words on my desk by tomorrow
<Laney> I typoed "desk" as "desktop" then, worrying
 * davmor2 fills a page with Papa-ooma-mow-mow and signs it off with Surfin Bird EP edition and hands it to Laney 
<Laney> davmor2: I put that on youtube and it's taking me on an awesome journey
<Laney> Tequila atm
<willcooke> hmm.  Random lock up
<davmor2> Laney: oh that almost certainly means you'll end up at zombie or tubthumping at some point then :)
 * Laney puts a banging donk on it
<Trevinho> Laney: do you know how I generate debian/upstream/signing-key.asc when releasing? I mean, when debian folder is included in the upstream code that we release..
<Trevinho> looks like a chicken/egg issue
<Laney> why?
<Trevinho> I mean if that file has to be in the tarball, how can I generate the tarball?
<Laney> it's the public key of the gpg key you use to sign the tarballs
<Laney> doesn't change
<Trevinho> ahhhhhh.... ok... I misread the thing then
<Laney> this probably doesn't make that much sense with the ci train
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: do you try to access desktop with Unity 7/Compiz  machinevia VNC recently ?
<alexarnaud> I looked all over the web and evne if the xdamage extension from the VNC server (x11vnc) if Compiz is enabled nothing appears on the screen
<Trevinho> mhmh
<alexarnaud> I finally found a solution. I don't know exactly why If I use VM it doesn't work but with a secondary PC it works great. So strange for me because I don't know why.
<Laney> wah
<Laney> no tomboy on here
<hikiko> hey
<seb128> hey there!
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 28 15:30:44 2016 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> willcooke is busy so I'm going to lead this one
<seb128> andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho , robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> hope everybody os doing well!
<seb128> is
<andyrock> o/
<hikiko> :)
<FJKong> --. .-
<desrt> hihi
<seb128> ok, let's get started
<seb128> #topic  andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> #1 proposed a branch for [BUG:1593696] Unity Lockscreen fails to show warnings on expiring passwords.
<andyrock> #2 right now working on [BUG:1575452] Copy/move dialog cannot be switched to
<andyrock> eof
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hey, just menus this week. finished porting over widgets to the new api, need to write docs and do more testing
<attente> (eof)
<seb128> thanks attente
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> word up.
<desrt> not a super-productive week
<desrt> reviewing, bugs, etc.  and work continues on the path relocation stuff
<desrt> eof
<seb128> thanks desrt
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> * checking a potential ifupdown/ifenslave bug related to bug #1269921
<ubot5> bug 1269921 in ifenslave (Ubuntu) "networking services restart hangs due to missing /etc/network/run/ifenslave.* files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269921
<dgadomski> * working on samba: bug #1592326 & bug #1592327
<ubot5> bug 1592326 in samba (Ubuntu) "Permissions not inherited by files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592326
<ubot5> bug 1592327 in samba (Ubuntu) "force create mode not enforced on newly created files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592327
<dgadomski> * analysing a report of a samba bug - when symlinking to gvfs samba mounts there are issues with write access to files on Xenial (Trusty works fine), gathering more info before reporting a bug
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<seb128> FJKong, hey
<FJKong> hello
<FJKong> All are about translating stuff:
<FJKong> bug#1586907 bug#1588662  bug#1588668 bug#1588683 bug#1588692 bug#1588641 bug#1588698
<FJKong> eof
<seb128> thanks FJKong
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<seb128> no happyaron?
<seb128> #topic hikiko
<seb128> hikiko, hey
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: hikiko
<hikiko> hello
<hikiko> - removing the fade/animations from u7 when low gfx is enabled
<hikiko> - fixing problems related to plugins unloading, conflicts, options etc
<hikiko> - OEM stuff (see trello/documents)
<hikiko> EOF
<seb128> thanks hikiko
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> hi
<Laney> no laptop this week so no fancy status
<Laney> and ALSO I couldn't search mail for what I did
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> sooooooooooo
<Laney> well I did some theme things
<seb128> that's where memory kicks in!
<Laney> working on gnome-terminal now
<Laney> it's nearly good
<Laney> thanks to jbicha for some work there
<Laney> need to do ubiquity next
<Laney> then I think that is the remaining big stuff
<Laney> Trevinho came with some unity fixes
<Laney> I also uploaded the new glib
<Laney> it had a bug on 32 bit arches
<seb128> new gstreamer SRUs as well I think?
<Laney> which we fixed, so that is nice
<Laney> some of that
<Laney> but I think the main bit was last week
<seb128> k
<Laney> also some travel planning for the systemd conversion sprint
<Laney> and helped with interviews earlier today
<Laney> and was off yesterday
<Laney> think that's all
<seb128> and voted to exit
 * seb128 hides
<seb128> sorry :-)
<Laney> friday was actually not that productive due to this
<seb128> I guess you were not the only one...
<seb128> thanks Laney!
<Laney> wonder if the rest of the 48% were like this
<seb128> some of the 52% were like that as well it looks like
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> next!
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> if you are not around I've your summary :-)
<seb128> seems he's not, so here we go
<seb128> Slow few days because of failed laptop.
<seb128> - Testing fix for Cr SEGV on ARM.
<seb128> - Google Chrome and Chromium snaps. Some more font problems. Grr.
<seb128> - dekko and tor snaps on back-burner.
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> - set up another machine as alternative snap builder
<Sweet5hark> - prepared backports/fixes for xenial, wily, trusty (after triage: no patch needed), precise
<Sweet5hark> -- was more work then expected as the affected area changed quite a lot over time
<Sweet5hark> - moved snap to 5.2.0 rc1
<Sweet5hark> - did some work on l10n for libreoffice snap, but troubles remain still
<Sweet5hark> - build and tested libreoffice snap in confined mode -- seen to work basically
<Sweet5hark> => thus we should soon be able to publish via store soon
<Sweet5hark> - various LibreOffice admin stuff: e.g. redtape to diversify TDF cash/investments
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> good news for snap confined!
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> seems like I forgot myself :p
<seb128> travelled to Boston for UES planning meetings, no surprise just work to do for UES teams on snappy and convergence and us to help where we can
<seb128> • worked a bit with d_pm and d_idrocks on improving the common wrapper from snaps/gtk
<seb128> • some more snap work and discussions
<seb128> • helped with second round interviews for our open positions
<happyaron> hey, sent my updates to will...
<seb128> bah, copy fail, the first item lacks the *
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<happyaron> 1. some n-m crash analysis
<happyaron> 2. n-m update for LP: #1595707
<happyaron> 3. work on the powersave patch
<happyaron> 4. review/update of dkms patches at Debian
<happyaron> 5. help FJ to review Chinese translations of U8 apps
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1595707 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU]crash in nmc_find_connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595707
<seb128> happyaron, I didn't get it (I think), maybe you sent it late
<happyaron> EOF
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: TheMuso
<seb128> * Continued work on snapping things, and hitting brick walls, but with no concrete plans for some things, has left me feeling somewhat frustrated.
<seb128> * Merged alsa-utils and alsa-plugins from Debian.
<seb128> * Merged speech-dispatcher from debian.
<seb128> * Backing up data etc in preparation for upgrading to yakkety.
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Converted script-based pstopdf and gstopxl filters into a C-based filter as scripts do not work with current CUPS any more.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Completed cups-browsed PPD generator changes to always create PPDs for discovered IPP network printers and do not need the System V interface scripts nay more.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Fixed 1-bit RGB output crash in pdftoraster.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2016: Guide students through their projects
<tkamppeter> - Bugs
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<Trevinho>  · New compiz landing
<Trevinho>  · Prepared compiz 0.13.0 release
<Trevinho>  · Released libwnck 3.20.1
<Trevinho>  · Fixed unity decoration selectors for gtk 3.20
<Trevinho>  . Continued working in unity system components menu items
<Trevinho>   /EOF
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: robert_ancell
<seb128> - Landed LightDM Unity 8 in-session greeter changes
<seb128> - LightDM SRU testing
<seb128> - GNOME Software snap work
<seb128> #topic other topics?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other topics?
<seb128> did I forgot anyone?
<seb128> anything else you want to discuss?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 28 15:48:25 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-06-28-15.30.moin.txt
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> quality meeting
<Sweet5hark> 10/10 would meet again
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> looks like I missed the fun, thanks a lot seb128
<seb128> willcooke, yw!
<willcooke> happyaron, sorry, was on a call and didnt see your email in time re: updates (<- seb128)
<alexarnaud> Sweet5hark: Good evening :) Do you receive my private message about LibreOffice ?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> where is the info on what to use instead of gksu/gksudo since that was removed from the default install?
<alexarnaud> I'll go to my home. See you tomorrow.
<qengho> Good morning!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-29
<hikiko> hi
<happyaron> FJKong: needs fixing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1588662
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1588662 in Canonical System Image "The word "My roll" is not translated to Simplified Chinese in video scope." [Medium,Triaged]
<FJKong> not fix yet? happyaron
<happyaron> FJKong: the translation suggested is not correct
<FJKong> which one?
<happyaron> My roll
<seb128> hey happyaron FJKong
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<FJKong> seb128: hey seb
<FJKong> what's My Roll stand for?
<FJKong> happyaron:
<happyaron> seb128: hey
<happyaron> FJKong: look for "Camera Roll" in iOS
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<FJKong> I mean in Chinese My Roll means "我的胶卷" or "我的相机"？
<seb128> salut pitti
<seb128> wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: prima, danke! und Dir?
<seb128> auch gut, danke!
<ochosi> morning everyone!
<didrocks> good morning guys!
<ochosi> quick question, as i want to look into gtk3.20 theming issues (following up on Laney's email on the desktop ml) i was wondering whether the recommended way to get it in 16.04 was still the gnome3-staging ppa or whether you guys have your own 3.20 ppa
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<pitti> hey ochosi
<ochosi> oh wow, silly me, just realized Laney mentioned it in the email (at first i thought that was only for the theme, but i realize now it's a lot more than that...)
<didrocks> hey pitti ;)
<pitti> seb128, Laney: "There are still issues with ubiquity and gnome-terminal left to resolve" (gtk-3.20 PPA); so is that safe to upgrade if I use g-t all day long?
<ochosi> hmpf, ok, that's yakkety only. so my question did make *some*sense
<seb128> hey ochosi
 * pitti tries in a VM first, let's be careful
<seb128> pitti, ochosi, I don't know for your questions, I'm still on xenial
<ochosi> yeah, same here
<seb128> and I've not played with/looked at gtk 3.20
<ochosi> and again, same :) but i really think i should start to as you guys are pushing it for 16.10
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> talk to Laney when he's online
<seb128> maybe he can copy those packages to xenial in the ppa
<seb128> I see no reason next gtk wouldn't build fine on xenial
<ochosi> yeah, i guess
<ochosi> it's likely just untested
<pitti> doesn't need anything from glib 2.49?
<seb128> gtk 3.20 is glib 2.48
<seb128> we follow current glib
<seb128> and n-1 gtk
<pitti> so multiple tabs in g-t look awful
<pitti> and right-click popup menus in all apps have no border at all
<ochosi> sounds like theming issues
<pitti> nautilus isn't themed correctly
<seb128> https://youtu.be/RTwQQVGC2kc?t=241
<seb128> wth with this guy
<pitti> but I'm not using g-t tabs and firefox works, so good enough for me :)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
 * pitti installs it on his laptop
<pitti> oh, Martin Schulz
<seb128> ^ farage trolling EU parliement
<seb128> that guy is an idiot
<pitti> not really trolling
<pitti> he's saying "We want out, but pretty please keep all the benefits"
<seb128> rrrriight
<seb128> the trolling part was telling them "who is laughing now" or "none of you never had a proper job/did anything of your life"
<pitti> yeah, ridiculous
<pitti> I'd say that it's almost impossible to be in a parliament and *not* having had a "proper" job before
 * pitti goes to water the garden for some "proper" work
<seb128> enjoy!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> we're embarrassed by nigel farage btw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey! I can imagine ... how are you otherwise?
<seb128> going to grab something to eat, bbiab
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: every country has its buffoon now :) *cough* Gauland *cough*
<Sweet5hark> g'morning desktoppers!
<willcooke> hey Sweet5hark
<Laney> morning!
<ochosi> morning :)
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark willcooke Laney
<Laney> what's up
<Laney> no I don't plan to backport all the packages but someone could do that if they want
<pitti> hey Laney!
<ochosi> Laney: so i went ahead and tried your ambiance-gtk3.20 port, seems there are at least some small things still left to iron out (e.g. the menubar-items seem to jump around when you click them)
<Laney> I'm aware
<Laney> I said that there were bugs and please don't report them
<seb128> do we have a pad or such with known issues?
<Laney> You should get a head start on porting your theme
<pitti> yeah, some bug/check list would still be useful I guess
<ochosi> Laney: yeah, that was the reason why i looked into yours ;) i also looked at the patch provided by some guy in fedora for the xubuntu theme, but at first glance everything looks still fairly broken
<ochosi> i presume you didn't use SASS?
<Laney> https://trello.com/c/EXpA6lKW/8-look-into-gtk-3-20
<Laney> No
<ochosi> k
<pitti> Laney: nautilus is completely mis-styled
<ochosi> that'd be the way i would like to go (if i find the time) for better maintenance
<pitti> Laney: the other issues I saw after 1 min are already on that list; thanks
<Laney> What does completely mis-styled mean?
<ochosi> Laney: anyway, good job! i know how much work / pain it is
<Laney> It can be improved, but I think that "completely" is quite harsh
<pitti> Laney: well, where do I begin -- it looks so completely broken, it's hard to enumerate it all; hang on, doing a VM and making a screenshot
<Laney> ...
<pitti> I guess not for you then :)
<pitti> "insert health warning here", haha
<pitti> Laney: oh, another one: "desktop background is black" (my VM has the default background, and it disappears after the upgrade)
<Laney> yeah, that's weird, it seems to happen some time
<Laney> doesn't on my desktop, but I saw it in a VM
<Laney> hoping Trevinho will look at that for me
<Trevinho> Morning
<pitti> Laney: http://picpaste.com/gtk320-cr5sDEmb.png
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<pitti> Laney: g-t, control-center etc. look reasonably correct, just nautilus is completely off
<seb128> is that nautilus > 3.15?
<pitti> whatever is in yakkety
<Laney> not the one in the ppa?
<pitti> 3.20.1
<seb128> that's the ppa one
<pitti> ... or the PPA, yes
<seb128> and yeah, there is a reason we reverted to the old one in xenial
<pitti> this is yakkety du jour + PPA du jour
<pitti> "de l'heure" actually :)
<seb128> :-)
<Trevinho> Hi seb128, Laney and pitti!
<Laney> what reason?
<pitti> hey Trevinho!
<didrocks> pitti: de la minute même ? :)
<Laney> nothing to do with themes, that's for sure
<pitti> didrocks: en effet !
<seb128> Laney, no menubar and the patch is almost impossible to update
<seb128> big icons
<seb128> csd
<didrocks> it's all Laney!!! you sent an email, everything will be your fault from now own :p
<seb128> the copy dialog embedded
<seb128> Laney, no, it doesn't have to do with theming
<seb128> it's just that the new version is looking like Ubuntish and lacking some patches we can't easily update
<Laney> didrocks: I should have mailed the flavours privately
<Laney> pitti: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/nautilus.png
<pitti> Laney: ah, you are using the dark theme, might that be it?
<Laney> Radiance isn't updated
<Laney> the mail says that
<pitti> Laney: ah yes, if I switch to Ambiance it looks like your's
<Laney> cool
<pitti> Laney: sorry, I actually forgot that Radiance isn't the default..
<Laney> np
<pitti> just odd that it seems to look reasonable for all non-nautilus stuff
<Laney> surprised that other stuff looks good...
<ochosi> Laney: so just copying the packages from your PPA straight to xenial wouldn't work?
<pitti> what's wrong about doing this in y?
<ochosi> not much, it's just that we have some dev PPAs set up with gtk3 ports of Xfce components and so far everybody was working on Xenial, so we have nothing for Yakkety yet
<Laney> Maybe if you copy it to a different PPA
<Laney> Go for it if you want
<ochosi> Laney: if i just do that it complains about a missing release file
<Laney> what does?
<ochosi> apt does
<pitti> that sounds like you want to add an apt source for xenial for a ppa that only has yakkety
<ochosi> i copied the yakkety pkgs over to an empty PPA with target series xenial
<Laney> probably didn't get built (yet) then
<ochosi> i checked copy binaries without rebuild
<pitti> that needs a publisher cycle, so might still take some 15 mins
<ochosi> oh ok
<ochosi> i'll try again then
<ochosi> i guess i was mislead by the sync finishing so quickly
<pitti> that only copies the packages in LP database's brain
<pitti> the publisher then translates that to the usual apt repo indexes (/dists/...)
<pitti> ochosi: but a binary copy isn't what you want anyway
<ochosi> hmm, good to know. i guess some status message/hint about that would be cool :)
<ochosi> oh
<pitti> ochosi: then you might just as well add the PPA source with "yakkety" directly
<pitti> i. e. if the y debs work on xenial, just use them, otherwise you have to rebuild them anyway
<ochosi> true, i guess i'll test them directly first
<ochosi> well that was only a convenience thing, so testers could straight add that PPA for xenial
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, I'm not too bad thanks. And you? :)
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<chrisccoulson> pitti, heh. We seem to elect a disproportionate amount of buffoons (eg, boris johnson) :)
<Laney> chrisccoulson: I emailed Chris Leslie to ask why the only time you ever hear from him is when he's bashing his party's leader and he sent a rant back in reply :)
<chrisccoulson> haha
<andyrock> good morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<Laney> morning andyrock
<seb128> Laney, who is Chris Leslie?
<Laney> my MP
<seb128> ah ok
<Laney> aka tedious basher of Corbyn
<seb128> you got a reply on topic or a random thanks for your email?
<Laney> it was on topic
<seb128> nice
<Laney> not that he cares very much about the opinion of someone who didn't vote for him :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> he doesn't know that :p
<pitti> but he.. that
<Laney> errrrrm
<Laney> :)
<pitti> or did you start with "I hate you, but please do this for me" :)
<Laney> I said something about how I might have been persuaded over to his party, but blah blah blah
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/constituencies/E14000865 <- very safe seat, he can afford to not care
<Trevinho> Laney: can you please ack https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1608 ?
<Laney> ok
<Sweet5hark> Laney: I assume the Tory candidate in the constiturncy is ranting even more aganst their leadership?
<seb128> Trevinho, we should get going with doing a u-s-d SRU if we don't want to miss LTS .1
<Laney> Sweet5hark: Thankfully they tend to go quiet between the elections :)
<Trevinho> seb128: yep
<Trevinho> seb128: I'm in that too
<Trevinho> seb128: also for gtk one... The one that fixes the menu
<Trevinho> seb128: did you upload it?
<seb128> no
<seb128> the one where I said Laney might help while I was in Boston?
<seb128> I though maybe you would sort it out
<seb128> I guess I can have a look this afternoon
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks
<Trevinho> it would be nice to have also the transfer dialog fix in
<seb128> is that fixed in yakkety?
<Trevinho> not yet, he's finishing that
<seb128> k
<seb128> also the lock screen ones
<seb128> I guess we can do an SRU next week
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I'm preparing the branch in the meantime
<Trevinho> Laney: the thing of the black nautilus bg i something I always experienced in VMs though... Especially when resizing the guest window. Then once restarted nautilus things worked
<Trevinho> I think that was fixed when I moved nautilus to use upstart to launch though, for some weird reason
<hikiko> Trevinho, I have some branches that change a little scale, expo and u7 (I fix a performance issue in u7 and add some options to skip slow effects in scale expo), should I make 1 MP for all changes or you prefer separate ones?
<Trevinho> hikiko: it depends how big it is, it can be one if you split things in different commits
<hikiko> ok
<Trevinho> hikiko: if you can have that ready quickly I can add this to the next landing and SRU it if needed
<hikiko> Trevinho, how quickly?
<Trevinho> like in two days?
<willcooke> Trevinho, I'd like to talk to you about that, just off to do an interview now, will email soon.  Want to see what we can get in to .1
<willcooke> gotta go
<willcooke> more later
<Trevinho> ok
<Laney> Trevinho: Not fixed by restarting any more
<hikiko> Trevinho, yes, that's feasible, I'll have it tomorrow :)
<Trevinho> Laney: ah... Weird that it does to me... mhmh
<Laney> Trevinho: This changed with 3.20 it seems
<Laney> using qemu + kvm btw
<Trevinho> I see... I can't just reproduce it though, I only have it when I resize the guest window on runtime or when lightdm has been launched
<Trevinho> this is with VMware instead
<muktupavels> Trevinho, Laney: maybe related to black background - https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?h=gnome-3-20&id=8c0f5970e71a9b6c786e3e14785f2691c731cd38
<muktupavels> if that happens with Ambiance and not with Adwaita...
<Laney> muktupavels: We have that one :(
<Laney> without that it *never* worked
<Laney> now there's some kind of race condition
<muktupavels> what is ppa for gtk 3.20 and theme changes? I am  downloading yakkety iso now.
<Laney> ubuntu-desktop/gtk320
<Laney> i'm just doing some tweaks for gnome-terminal atm
<popey> just upgraded a machine from 15.10 to 16.04, it appears to have disabled all compiz plugins including unity
<popey> i managed to get ccsm working via tty0 and enabled unity, and it re-enables a bunch of others it needed
<ochosi> Laney: hmm so i guess your gtk3.20 would work in xenial, however, the libmirclient and libwayland-client0 pkgs are too old (even if i don't need any of them ofc)
<popey> is there some way to reset the unity config completely
<Laney> ochosi: those are configure flags, you can disable them
<popey> fixed via http://askubuntu.com/questions/423725/ubuntu-12-04-32bit-cant-login
<czajkowski> popey: willcooke thank you :)
<czajkowski> turns oout when I break things, I break them in a fantastic way!
<popey> \o/
<czajkowski> at least you wer here, if not A) I wouldn't have upgraded B) when it all went so very wrong, you were here to fix it :)
<czajkowski> mental note only do upgrades when popey is on standby!
 * popey puts his cape on
<seb128> ochosi, you better copy src and rebuild binaries
<ochosi> seb128: yeah, i'll look into that later today hopefully
<seb128> willcooke, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18099974/ that seems to give me a working gedit310
<willcooke> seb128, reading
<willcooke> popey, czajkowski (cc: seb128, davmor2) -  I've just done a test upgrade of a vanilla 15.10 -> 16.04 and it worked fine.  So I don't think this is a global issue with upgrades.  Thanks for the info though.  desktoppe
<willcooke> oops
<willcooke> Let's all keep an eye out for upgrade problem reports though
<popey> well, czajkowski went 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04, lemme know when you've tested that :)
<seb128> willcooke, was there an issue reported?
<willcooke> should make any difference
<willcooke> seb128, there was not
<ochosi> why not directly 14.04 -> 16.04? isn't that the preferred upgrade path?
<davmor2> ochosi: because people like to use the latest releases and not stay on lts
<davmor2> ochosi: popey means she did it over the 2 years not in one hit
<ochosi> oh
<seb128> popey, I did all the steps from 12.04 to 16.04 on the machine I'm currently using, does that count? ;-)
<seb128> that includes the sequence you listed at leaast
<popey> ochosi: because the user was on 15.10
<seb128> still unsure what we are discussing
<seb128> is there any real issue/bug somebody hit?
<popey> not sure if it's a bug or not.
<seb128> ah, I see backlog
<popey> user upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04, unity crashed during the upgrade, and on restart, unity plugin was disabled.
<seb128> it's an old compiz known issue
<seb128> compiz unloads plugins from its config on error
<popey> I'd imagine that's fun for someone who doesn't have an ubuntu ""expert"" in their house.
<seb128> "reinstall"
<seb128> but yeah...
<willcooke> seb128, for gedit310 which version of snapcraft are you using?
<seb128> willcooke, 2.11
<seb128> why?
<seb128> do you get some error?
<willcooke> yeah I get that Settings schema 'org.gnome.gedit.preferences.editor' is not installed error again
<willcooke> retrying the build with a clean env
<seb128> do yo get any error when you start the gedit310 command?
<seb128> can you pastebin the stdout log
<willcooke> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18101216/
<seb128> willcooke, try to gtk-launch gedit
<seb128> hum
<seb128> in fact the first run should export the env
<Trevinho> seb128: in the sru silo, I'm adding also the USD changes, or you manage those by yourself?
<seb128> willcooke, did you push your current snapcraft yaml?
<willcooke> seb128, sec
<seb128> Trevinho, feel free to add the ones you have in mind, can you give me the list though to see if I wanted some more?
<Trevinho> seb128: I've no a list yet, I'll figure it in a bit
<seb128> k, let me know when you have one
<Trevinho> seb128: I'll do a team branch though, so feel free to contribute
<seb128> k
<willcooke> seb128, pushed https://github.com/8none1/gedit310
<seb128> willcooke, hum, snap list ... do you have several gedit ones?
<seb128> I would recommend to remove it (several times if needed) and snapcraft clean & snapcraft
<willcooke> rebuilt and now it works
<seb128> if that's still an error let me know I can help debugging
<seb128> k
<seb128> good
<willcooke> I always uninstall
<seb128> dunno what was wrong then
<seb128> some leftover part I guess
<willcooke> is it me, or just it look a bit big, like fonts and buttons all look massive
<seb128> looks fine to me
<willcooke> seb128, and settings are not preserved - is that expected?
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> seb128, does it look right to you here?  http://imgur.com/D0DJXhh
<willcooke> actually, try this: http://i.imgur.com/D0DJXhh.jpg
<seb128> yes
<willcooke> fonts in the text menus looks a bit squished
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> :)
<alexarnaud> Hello all :) !
<willcooke> thanks a lot seb128
<seb128> willcooke, yw
<seb128> willcooke, weird that you don't have menu exported
<willcooke> I have inline menus turned on
<seb128> oh
<willcooke> or whatever its called "Menus in the title bar always displayed"
<seb128> well still you get a menubar in the gedit win there
<willcooke> ohh
<willcooke> oh yeah
<seb128> I staged unity-gtk3-module in my try earlier
<seb128> but didrocks' gtk3 part is supposed to pull it in I though so I removed it
<seb128> maybe you need to add it back to the snapcraft.yaml if that's not working
<willcooke> worth a try
<willcooke> I think I need 2.12 for d_idrocks love
<seb128> could be
<seb128> you machine seems to be good
<seb128> your*
<seb128> like you seem able to iterate easily, which is nice ;-)
<seb128> mine is a bit slower to build I think
<seb128> needs to use that laptop refresh!
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> this is a fairly low spec i3 I think
<willcooke> but it's had an easy life
<willcooke> couple of spreadsheets and thats it
<willcooke> nah, still getting a menu bar
<willcooke> meh
<seb128> can you remove it
<seb128> reinstall
<seb128> start and pastebin the initial start stdout log?
<willcooke> rebuilding atm
<willcooke> seb128, and now it works
<willcooke> seb128, seems like snapcraft clean is not doing what I think it does
<seb128> do you use it like that without argument?
<willcooke> yeah
<seb128> it should wipe out everything when you do that
<seb128> like ls in the dir should show only the yaml
<willcooke> yeah, that doesnt seem to work then
<seb128> well and the .snap
<seb128> weird
<willcooke> when I manually delete stage, etc
<seb128> ah
<willcooke> then it works
<seb128> weird
<willcooke> I wonder what happens if I confine it
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, we need to SRU that gnome-menus fix for the missing applications in dash fix? (just saw a sru vcs email for the unity fix)
<seb128> andyrock, can you make https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1574693 SRU compliant? impact/testcase/regression potential?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1574693 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "No shadows under menus on Unity." [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> seb128: andyrock was waiting for a review IIRC
<Trevinho> libunity side is fine
<seb128> Trevinho, gnome-menus you mean?
<Trevinho> yeah
<seb128> Trevinho, d_esrt gave the +1 and I uploaded to yakkety
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock said that if libunity landed without gnome-menus so weird thing would happen iirc
<Trevinho> ah
<Trevinho> mh, let's wait him to comment then
<Trevinho> seb128: well..... actually in yakkety we've that situation
<seb128> Trevinho, what situation?
 * Trevinho doesn't notice anything wierd
<Trevinho> libunity is in, gnome-menus no
<seb128> Trevinho, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/3.13.3-6ubuntu4
<seb128> wdym?
<Trevinho> ah... I thought it wasn't ACKed that... Then ok
<Trevinho> we need that change too
<seb128> yeah, what I wrote just before
<seb128> <seb128> Trevinho, d_esrt gave the +1 and I uploaded to yakkety
 * Trevinho missed the line :)
<seb128> want me to do the SRU?
<seb128> I can do it now
<Trevinho> seb128: yes thanks
<seb128> I'm doing some other one
<seb128> just uploaded the gtk one
<Trevinho> nice
<seb128> to yakkety and xenial
<seb128> willcooke, got update-notifier uploaded as well
<willcooke> seb128, \m/ thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> andyrock, can you make https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1506744 SRU compliant as well?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506744 in GLib "Newly installed applications do not show in the dash" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> seb128: I'd go with these https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/x-sru2/+merge/298668
<seb128> Trevinho, looks good to me, though the screensaver ones seems a bit more complex/difficult to test so I wonder if I should just delay those to the next round... wdyt?
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, you might want to revert r4141, I don't think the behaviour change is going to be fine with the SRU team without arguing
<Trevinho> seb128: ah... Mh, ok... Well I don't think they would argue.. But ok
<seb128> I think they would and they should
<seb128> it's a feature/behaviour change
<seb128> we avoid those in the lts
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the screeensavero ones, they're pretty tested as it all upstream code, but if you want do that in two stages...
<seb128> your laptop making sound when it used to be quiet might annoy users
<Trevinho> ok
<seb128> Trevinho, your call for the screensaver ones
<Trevinho> I've that usd running here for weeks with no troubles... So I'd go for adding it
<seb128> it's tested upstream but the backport is a different codebase, we might miss followup changes or such
<seb128> k
<seb128> we are going to test the SRU anyway
<seb128> so should be good :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for working on that!
<Trevinho> np
<Trevinho> seb128: usd branch updated
<Trevinho> seb128: fyi I wrote this for cherry-picking, https://gist.github.com/3v1n0/63ea0c9f08d10bee9e50 it might be useful. Although is far from being clean :)
<seb128> it's not trivial ;-)
<andyrock> seb128: hey sorry i was biking
<seb128> andyrock, no worry, I hope you enjoyed it :-) is the weather nice in Italy?
<andyrock> seb128: perfect for biking
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> great!
 * Trevinho would sweat too much
<Laney> meow
<Laney> time to go give blood
<Laney> laters!
<Trevinho> Laney: for your country? :-D
<seb128> k, dinner time, have a nice evening desktopers!
<willcooke> night seb128
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-06-30
<qengho> Good morning!
<hikiko> hi
<qengho> Hi hi hi!
<hikiko> Hi qengho :-)
<hikiko> How are you ?
<qengho> Okay. You?
<hikiko> Good, just got a cold and feel too tired (cold in the middle of the summer \m/ in 34 degrees :p
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: quite well, thanks! a bit sore from basketball, but the good kind :)
<pitti> and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> had a quiet evening yesterday, no tennis since it was rainy and I went already on monday
<seb128> summer is still not arrived here :-/
<pitti> really?
<pitti> we've had sumer for over a week now
<seb128> yeah, 19°C max and rainy all week
<seb128> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/The+Hague+Netherlands+NLXX0016:1:NL
<pitti> urgh, how depressing
<seb128> yeah :-/
<seb128> well, I'm in France next week and should be over 23°C and sunny
<seb128> so that's better ;-)
<seb128> happyaron, hey, did you see my email about the n-m-applet update missing some uploaded revisions?
<happyaron> yes
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> working on fixing it?
<happyaron> not now, later today
<seb128> pitti, could you maybe review the gstreamer-vaapi xenial SRU? the rest of the gst stack when in a week ago but it make vaapi uninstallable without that matching update
<seb128> happyaron, k, and what's the status of the current SRUs? we really need to get on top of that or we are going to miss the LTS .1
<seb128> pitti, sorry, s/when/went
<pitti> seb128: OTP, brb
<pitti> (mother's bday)
<seb128> pitti, no hurry
<happyaron> seb128: 1.2.2 is in the git for almost a month, probably need merge yakkety patches again
<seb128> oh, happy birthday to her then :-)
<seb128> happyaron, right, sorry that I was slow to pick reviews for that one
<happyaron> nm-applet is similar
<seb128> well, n-m had the yakkety uploads commited to git
<seb128> so it's better
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, attente, could you review the patch from bug #1597598 looks if it seems right to you?
<ubot5> bug 1597598 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "a11y-profile-manager-indicator has wrong scale in Ubiquity with HiDPI display." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597598
<seb128> it's gtk code
<pitti> seb128: oh, sure
<seb128> pitti, danke
<hikiko> Trevinho, hi :) could you review these: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.expo-scale-options-skip-anim-steps/+merge/298737 https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.scale-expo-lowgfx-and-mmon-fix/+merge/298740 (the branches I asked you yesterday) - thanks :)
<seb128> hey hikiko
<seb128> Laney, bug #1132063 is still assigned to you, I guess you are not working on it anymore so you should maybe unassign it? (or do you still want to try to have a look?)
<ubot5> bug 1132063 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Mouse settings missing from Mouse & Touchpad dialog" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132063
<hikiko> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the SRU review!
<pitti> the morning round :)
<seb128> hikiko, how are you? getting some nice optimisation in unity I see :-)
<seb128> is the unity-control-center->user->login_history list working for others?
<seb128> it's empty on my xenial system
<hikiko> :D I hope it becomes faster seb128! how are you? let me check ccsm
<seb128> hikiko, I'm good thanks
<seb128> hikiko, ccsm? you mean ucc?
<hikiko> yes ucc
<seb128> too used to compiz!
<seb128> :-)
<hikiko> haha
<hikiko> empty for me too seb128
<hikiko> mmm wait
<seb128> hikiko, thanks
<seb128> oh?
<hikiko> I might have the setting
<hikiko> to not record history turned on
<hikiko> in security&privacy I have record of for everything is this relevant?
<hikiko> off*
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> the no record is for files you open and the dash
<seb128> thanks for testing!
<hikiko> welcome
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> evening TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke, hey folks.
<Laney> hello
<seb128> hey willcooke TheMuso Laney
<didrocks> seems like willcooke is giving access to compiz maintainer team to anyone
<didrocks> (hey guys there btw ;))
 * willcooke removes didrocks 
<didrocks> watt!!!
<didrocks> my powersssss
<didrocks> I'm in the admin team, let me remove you first! :)
<didrocks> I can clear you out of launchpad, forever!
<didrocks> ;)
 * pitti gets the crackers and watches the LP wars
<Trevinho> Morning!
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, how is u.k this morning?
<seb128> or d.k we should call it
<Trevinho> seb128, hikiko: hey and ok! ;-)
<seb128> hey Trevinho!
<seb128> thanks
<hikiko> thank you Trevinho
<davmor2> pitti, willcooke: I wouldn't worry didrocks is French he'll most likely go on strike http://www.cestlagreve.fr/calendrier/ although I don't see Launchpad admins listed for today
<didrocks> davmor2: is that from real data?
<davmor2> didrocks: yes that is all the french strikes happening today, jibel was most concerned that the rest of the world didn't have strike sites :D
<seb128> didrocks, seems to be
<didrocks> nice!!! :)
<ochosi> hi folks!
<seb128> hey ochosi, how are you?
<ochosi> good good
<ochosi> i was fighting with my PPA yesterday to get Gtk3 to xenial
<ochosi> i've basically done all the needed changes (as far as i can see), but somehow LP didn't like me :'( (upload with dput went fine, but no email notification and no indication of packages showing up in the PPA)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> weird
<seb128> did you sign with a key associated with your account?
<ochosi> i did, because before it actually complained ;)
<seb128> to what ppa did you upload?
<ochosi> https://launchpad.net/~ochosi/+archive/ubuntu/gtk320
<ochosi> i even threw away one PPA or two (i had a "." in the URL and even though the docs explicitely say that's ok, i dropped it to be sure)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Laney helped larsu to debug upload issues recently maybe he has an idea
<seb128> I don't remember what gotcha it was
<ochosi> ok great
<ochosi> otherwise i'd let one of my fellow xubuntu pkgers take a look
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> it's alright here
<Laney> not raining at least
<Laney> ochosi: what does the upload log thing say?
<seb128> Laney, great ;-)
<seb128> ochosi, you didn't get any launchpad email/reject for that one right?
<seb128> ochosi, the email you used in the changelog is valid/you would have received a reject email sent to it?
<Laney> not if you sign it with the wrong key
<Laney> seb128: how's europe today?
<ochosi> hmm, lemme check again
<ochosi> this is what the upload log says: http://dpaste.com/39PG72G
<larsu> yeah it doesn't give you any error if you don't sign the package
<ochosi> obviously i tried a few times with two different PPAs (one time with dput -f)
<ochosi> but i had to sign it to get through debuild
<ochosi> hmm, maybe i really used the wrong key... odd
<larsu> it sends success and failure emails to the address with which it was signed, not the one in the changelog
<larsu> it's a weird system :)
<Laney> well
<Laney> it's normal to upload unchanged packages to some other archive
<Laney> i don't want email about people backporting glib into their random PPAs
<larsu> ah, that makes sense
<pitti> hey larsu, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, rainy here, sunny further south it seems!
<larsu> I guess I didn't mean "weird", but badly documented
<larsu> hi pitti! I'm great, thanks!
<larsu> how are you?
<Laney> i think it's not that intuitive at first, but does make sense
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> forget that
<Laney> hi larsu!
<larsu> Laney: right. Hi!
<larsu> how's life after sort-of-brexit?
<seb128> ochosi, is the email associated to the gpg key receiving emails?
<ochosi> how long after the upload until i could expect to see something in the PPA?
<larsu> ochosi: it was pretty quick or me, couple of minutes
<Laney> it won't email if the key isn't registered in launchpad either
<larsu> indeed
<ochosi> oh
<ochosi> hm, i guess i should just create a new key to be sure
<Laney> just re-sign it with the right thing :P
<Laney> larsu: weird
<Laney> both the parties are shitting themselves
<ochosi> seb128: i just realized that LP usually contacts me on an email different to the one in my key... *facepalm* i might not be getting emails to that one (provider issues)
<Laney> and people keep posting videos of xenophobic incidents
<Laney> but that could be a confirmation bias thing
<larsu> ugh :(
<larsu> yeah probably
<larsu> same with those people that seem to "regret" their vote - I can't imagine that this is a statistically significant thing
<Laney> looking forward to my new citizenship though!
<larsu> oh yeah
<Laney> oh and it's henry's 2nd birthday today
<Laney> so some things are good
<larsu> congrats henry!
<ochosi> +1
<larsu> time flies...
<Laney> ya
<ochosi> seb128: ok, great, received a rejection email this time!
<seb128> ochosi, nice, what is the issue,
<seb128> ?
<ochosi> Unable to find gtk+3.0_3.20.6.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution
<ochosi> i only rebuilt on top of Laney's changes, i guess i somehow need to push the whole of gtk3.20 to the PPA
<Laney> debuild ... -sa
<ochosi> yeah, i used -sd
<ochosi> obviously wrong
<Laney> that is the total opposite!
<andyrock> morning
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<ochosi> Laney: yeah i know, it was late last night...
 * Laney meows
<ricotz> Sweet5hark1, hi, pushed 5.2rc1 builds for t, x and y
<Trevinho> hikiko|bbl: I've been testing your scale branch again... It works well in normal case, but if you use the spread filter (i.e. super+w then write something to filter the windows to show), I notice some flickerings
<Trevinho> hikiko|bbl: also it would be nice not to have the brightness animation on other windows, that's controlled by the window. brightness attrib, but not sure who animates it
<Trevinho> nor if we can avoid such animation
<Trevinho> Ok, it's fade plugin..
<Trevinho> hikiko|bbl: I guess you want disable that too then
<Trevinho> not for grayed (blocked windows though), I mean you've to disable only the animations in there
<hikiko> Trevinho, thanks I'll look at it and include it in the next MP
<Trevinho> nice
<hikiko> I intented to totally disable fade +animations
<Trevinho> hikiko: check also that flickering...
<Trevinho> hikiko: the plugin has not to be disabled, since it also handling the brightness for hanging windows, but the animations it provides, yes.
<Trevinho> hikiko: I was thinking, that myabe it's just better to add a lowgfx option to compiz screen? Instead of adding options for every plugin?
<Trevinho> or no-animations... something like that
<Trevinho> hikiko: in that way you can contrlo things inside unity withouth changing a setting... and hack plugins easily.
<hikiko> Trevinho, we might need to enable some later
<hikiko> I don't know
<hikiko> if the low_gfx was in comp screen
<hikiko> then I should modify all the plugins right?
<hikiko> mmm maybe I'll try this in next MP
<hikiko> but then each plugin will have to check if low gfx and change its settings
<Trevinho> Mh, not everything...
<Trevinho> you can start with the ones you did
<seb128> mitya57, do you know how qt5 decides on what icon theme to load/what config it reads?
<bregma> Trevinho, could you do an upstream tarball  release of compiz 0.9.13?
<Trevinho> bregma: sure, I was just waiting the lander to merge the Ci train branch upstream
<bregma> Trevinho, oh, OK
<Trevinho> bregma: it's just blocked by alpha 1 freeze...
<Trevinho> I already have a tarball, but just in case...
<bregma> let me know when that's done and I'll update compiz.org and let the knoppix/debian guys know
<Trevinho> Ok, good. Thanks
<Laney> Trevinho: it went in
<Laney> everyone else: byeeeEeeeEeeEE
<willcooke> night Laney
<Laney> i haven't climbed in a week
<Laney> what's up with THAT
<willcooke> floods
<Trevinho> Laney: thanks.. Tomorrow I'll release
 * Trevinho heads out
<seb128> night Laney
<seb128> & Trevinho
<chrisccoulson> qengho, can you hop on to #launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> (I can't publish your chromium packages)
<chrisccoulson> qengho, never mind - it looks like a launchpad issue
<willcooke> night all
<ximion> Laney: greetings from Debconf ;-)
<ximion> I just finished your immutableSuites feature for the appstream-generator...
<ximion> you might want to try it out when you're back tomorrow ^^
<qengho> Good morning!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-01
<hikiko> hi
<qengho> hikiko: good morning to you.
<qengho> You never taught me how to say that in greek.  :(
<hikiko> qengho, good morning (you just say kalimera καλημέρα) :p
<hikiko> Trevinho, hi! could you also review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.menus-anim-lowgfx/+merge/298859 later? (skips some fade/animations in u7 by only changing settings)
<seb128> jbicha, you have some xenial SRUs that are in proposed for a while and not verified, could you try to do that or find somebody to help you doing it (abiword, gnome-taquin, gnome-documents)
<willcooke> o/
<didrocks> good Friday willcooke
<jbicha> seb128: sure, I feel bad verifying my own SRUs but I didn't get any response when I asked the u-gnome list a week ago either
<willcooke> hey didrocks, are you free to help me with that new launcher this morning?
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> hi Laney, how was climbing?
<seb128> jbicha, can try on the IRC channel maybe? but it's fine verifying it's own SRUs if nobody else does
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney, happy friday!
<Laney> willcooke: ahoy, it was goooooooooooood
<Laney> new competition circuit
<Laney> what's not to like?
<jbicha> seb128: I think the problem for Ubuntu GNOME especially is the kind of people interested in testing stuff are interested in *new* stuff like the GNOME3 PPAs
<Laney> then later on I took some rhubarb stalks from the garden and we had fool which was nice
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> how's are you?
<Laney> and jbicha too
<Laney> up late?
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
<seb128> a bit tired
<seb128> but it's friday, it's ok
<seb128> just had some green tea and a croissant
<Laney> nice
<jbicha> Laney: yeah I was having trouble going to sleep
<qengho> I'm happy. I got my laptop display fixed for US$70.
<qengho> Someone in repair shop drove it across town to the factory that made laptop and they replaced something.
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> willcooke: in meetings, but we can try :)
<didrocks> willcooke: you have snapcraft 2.12 now?
<flexiondotorg> Morning.
<flexiondotorg> Can I request a couple of merge proposal reviews please?
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-compatibility/+merge/297183
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/cheese/caja-compatibility/+merge/298141
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> o/
<seb128> flexiondotorg, try #ubuntu-devel? pitti is on a patch pilot shift
<flexiondotorg> Thanks. Will do.
<pitti> I'm here as well :)
<willcooke> didrocks, I'm running devel from git, but it's old, gonna switch back to the archive version and update
<didrocks> willcooke: normally, it's working as well with 2.11
<pitti> flexiondotorg: I'll have a look
<didrocks> willcooke: what you need to do is:
<willcooke> didrocks, shall we move this to #snappy?
<didrocks> willcooke: sure!
<pitti> flexiondotorg: indicator-session is being handled via the CI train
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Thanks.
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/yelp/mate-compatibility/+merge/297171
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, that one ^^^ too.
<pitti> although I guess this simple packaging change can be pushed to trunk directly
<seb128> I can do a landing for it if you want
<pitti> seb128: this doesn't affect touch at all, does that really require the full CI train process?
 * pitti is never sure what to do about those
<seb128> no, I guess direct upload and commit to trunk is fine
<pitti> ah, I can't commit to trunk
<pitti> nor even approve the patch
<seb128> you should
<seb128> aren't coredev having access there?
<seb128> bah
<pitti> only ~indicator-applet-developers *grumble*
<seb128> let me handle it
<pitti> well, we can just upload and let them merge afterwards
<pitti> seb128: ok, thanks; looking at the other one then
<pitti> one"s"
<seb128> well, in fact let me check with ted when he gets online
<seb128> or not
<seb128> k, they have a branch for 16.10 and another for 16.04
<seb128> the tricky thing is that some of those component dual land to y/x
<Trevinho> morning
<seb128> or triple with the overlay
<seb128> and in this case better to use the train and land to the different series together
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<seb128> Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: allright, you?
<seb128> good
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, in fact please just dput indicator-session, seems you already did that once in yakkety and it makes the CI grumpy
<seb128> so I'm going to let somebody from the indicator team sort that out
<seb128> like the vcs doesn't have your previous upload
<seb128> and the train bark because the archive and vcs are not in sync
<pitti> seb128: ack
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-session/correct-systemd-depends/+merge/285454
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> so (1) they don't review PRs quickly, and (2) make it impossible for ~core-dev to help out, so self-made hardship :)
<seb128> I think we just need to manually push those to the vcs
<pitti> ... which we can't
<seb128> need to check with ted first
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's a bit annoying
<pitti> seb128: btw, I vote for adding jbicha to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+members again :)
<seb128> yeah, it's probably fine, I don't think we had the case before of people leaving and wanting to come back after a while so I said he should probably just do a few sponsor uploads first just for the form
<seb128> happyaron, hey :-)
<happyaron> seb128: hi
<seb128> happyaron, how are you? at debconf yet?
<happyaron> no, packing for flight tonight
<Laney> hey happyaron
<Laney> when do you arrive?
<seb128> k
<seb128> happyaron, did you get a chance to merge back those missing commits from nmapplet 1.2.2?
<happyaron> Laney: 16:30 2nd July
<Laney> :-o
<Laney> late
<Laney> do you have to change plane somewhere?
<happyaron> seb128: not yet, will see if I have time after packing, :)
<happyaron> Laney: yep, at DXB
<seb128> happyaron, in how many hours are you likely to get that done or not?
<happyaron> guess need 3 hours to finish packing&dinner
<seb128> happyaron, I want to upload today, if you don't get done I'm going to add those back to what you current have and let you deal later with the git format thing and reconciliating the vcs
<seb128> happyaron, just let me know if I should wait or not
<seb128> happyaron, k, good luck packing and eating dinner, if you don't get to it it's fine but please keep me updated either way with a clear "wait for me or please upload hacking it"
<happyaron> if you have bandwidth please go ahead, and let me to do the git homework
<seb128> k
<ximion> Laney: Debian uses the immutable-suites stuff now, so far, no issues
<Laney> hi ximion
<Laney> good news
<Laney> I'm coming to CPT tomorrow, we can find some time in the week to look at it if you want
<ximion> Laney: oooh, awesome!
<ximion> I completely forgot to ask if you'd come :)
<Laney> it's your lucky day!
<ximion> I wrote the immutable suites stuff before and after dinner, so I hope I catched all corner cases (people are distracting - and also, it is pretty much eating things with slight interruptions all day ^^)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> sounds nice
<ximion> I also came up with a plan to implement a proper testsuite / test at least the basic things in asgen - the current test coverage isn't awesome, and I feel a bit uncomfortable with that
<ximion> yeah, the food is awesome so far! I hope they will keep this level when more attendants are there...
<ximion> bring warm clothes - it's warm enough outside, but the buildings are surprisingly cold inside (unless you have heaters)
<andyrock> hey all
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> fine :D
<andyrock> seb128: you?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> andyrock, what are you working on today?
<andyrock> the copy dialog bug
<Trevinho> hi andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, don't forget to make those SRU bugs compliant, seems like Trevinho is processing with the SRUs but they bugs need the info
<seb128> Ah, nice one
<andyrock> ah i forgot
<Trevinho> hikiko: I've checked the branches, but things don't apply
<andyrock> one moment
<seb128> I just got annoyed by that again
<Trevinho> seb128: you always got ANY bug there, so you're filtered out from the average user stats :-D
<seb128> lol
<Trevinho> hikiko: settings change don't seem to apply here, but in general I think that we can't just change user settings... since if user toggles the low-gfx value from CCSM then options get not reset... And he has to put things back again... And this case might also happen when an user doesn't specity the setting, but just if, for some reason, is running in
<Trevinho> software rendering. So this might be to aggressive.
<Trevinho> hikiko: as I said, we should probably just add a compiz screen option that then bypasses some things in every plugin. In this way we can easily just go in normal and llowgfx mode. Without adding other "options" around...
<Sweet5hark> Laney, willcooke: You are not alone anymore! Out of solidarity, Austria presidental election was declared invalid and has to be repeated.
 * Sweet5hark wonders if its friday yet.
<seb128> it was? :-(
<seb128> they had the green party winning instead of the far right no?
<hikiko> Trevinho, if we do it this way, when lowgfx is selected we'll have to set every option for every plugin
<Trevinho> hikiko: no
<Sweet5hark> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36681475
<hikiko> I mean let's say we have plugin A, B, C with special options for low gfx
<hikiko> unity will set compscreen lowgfx to true
<Trevinho> hikiko: it's like how the lowgfx setting is currently working in unity... When it's up to draw, you read the value and then you change things depending on that
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yes.
<Trevinho> hikiko: yes
<Trevinho> hikiko: but, you don't have to change any settinng internally in the plugin
<Trevinho> hikiko: you've only to bypass the animation settings
<Trevinho> hikiko: when lowgfx is set, you just chose a different drawing path
<hikiko> won't it look weird to the user
<Sweet5hark> whats the revocation deadline for 2016? I want 2015 back.
<hikiko> to see in ccsm that animation is let's say glide
<hikiko> and there's no glide?
<hikiko> when I change the setting
<hikiko> compiz and ccsm and unity show the same
<Trevinho> hikiko: it might look weird, but ccsm is not supported anyway... And if user is using a lowgfx-mode is already that way. While he expect not all things to work properly
<seb128> hikiko, Trevinho,btw ideally the low graphics would work without option, there is a flag gnome-session sets that is used in GNOME, doing the same there would be nice
<hikiko> seb128, Trevinho says another thing
<hikiko> currently
<hikiko> I check if lowgfx is set
<hikiko> and then I set some extra or existing options in some plugins
<hikiko> all that from unity
<Trevinho> hikiko: no, I'm not saying that
<hikiko> Trevinho, says we should have a variable lowgfx
<hikiko> in compscreen
<hikiko> no?
<Trevinho> hikiko: ah, ok yeay...
<Trevinho> hikiko: you were saying what you're doing before :)
<hikiko> so when this variable is true
<hikiko> each plugin draws accordingly
<hikiko> but I disagree because the user will see other settings in ccsm
<Trevinho> ideally I'd use an enum, more than a boolean, so it might support other levels in future
<hikiko> and have different settings on his desktop
<hikiko> plus
<hikiko> when the option is added
<hikiko> I mean
<seb128> well unity is already limiting itself in software rendering mode no?
<hikiko> in expo
<Trevinho> hikiko: yeah, but it's already like that... Currently unity ignores any options about blur or transparency when the lowgfx mode is set.
<hikiko> seb128, yes but what you see in settings is the settings you have
<hikiko> Trevinho, yes but that's 1 plugin
<hikiko> now it will be for every plugin
<hikiko> plus
<Trevinho> hikiko: ccsm is something we don't care about.. .I mean if the user sees a different setting, it's fine. We only care about settings exposed in unity control center
<hikiko> I understand but why to make it misfunction when we can avoid this + also: adding new options (eg: animation: None to expo) will be shown in the plugin card
<Trevinho> hikiko: I mean, you can do the way you want to... but it would need more work IMHO. Because we can't really reset the user settings as you're currently doing. So you'd need to copy them somewhere and then reset them back
<Trevinho> imho it's more annoying than just bypassing them
<hikiko> the user might want to use it
<hikiko> for example
<hikiko> he might decide
<hikiko> that in expo
<hikiko> he wants some eyecandy despite the lowgfx
<hikiko> so that way
<hikiko> he can open ccsm
<hikiko> and change it
<hikiko> +also
<hikiko> the most important which I didn't thought
<hikiko> the fade for example is not done in drawing and we skip it
<hikiko> it's done in many small redraws (it's a progressive effect)
<hikiko> so if you need to skip it
<hikiko> you reduce these steps
<Trevinho> Well.... I see the thing, but let's focus on why we need such lowgfx mode: we've to ensure unity runs reducing the eyecandy, but keeping things functional in normal mode. Hacking the settings is something we really can't support in this scenario.
<hikiko> before drawing!
<hikiko> yes, but we were also thinking (willcooke) that we might have different options for eyecandy
<hikiko> like
<Trevinho> hikiko: I guess you can just read the variable before drawing too...
<hikiko> I can I just want to show you that it's not more simple solution :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: I'm not against it, eh... It's just that this would need way more work imho, that we can avoid. Since we've not much time before .1
<hikiko> imo its better to give a simple and fast DE to the user
<davmor2> hikiko: you me real fire from the screen as your laptop ignites?
<hikiko> and allow him
<hikiko> to add whatever he likes afterwards
<hikiko> instead of ignoring his preferences
<hikiko> and the work is the same
<hikiko> you either check for lowgfx on u7
<hikiko> or you use an extra var in compiz
<hikiko> and check twice
<hikiko> for the same thing :)
<Trevinho> hikiko: free to go, but... As I said, in that case we need to figure out a way to set user settings back when he toggles the gfx mode, because he choose it or because enevironment changed
<hikiko> also willcooke had this idea: that we could later give different "sets" of unity effects
<hikiko> like fast u7, extremely fast, normal, full eyecandy
<hikiko> etc
<Trevinho> hikiko: so... We can do that, but as I said some time ago, we can't do this by changing the default unity profile
<hikiko> yeah
<hikiko> but why do all this workaround
<Trevinho> hikiko: add a new unity-lowgfx profile in unity settings, and then you can change whatever you want
<hikiko> and restrict the user
<Trevinho> compiz settings, not unity settings... Sorry
<hikiko> yeah that's a good idea for later
<hikiko> but I'd prefer to keep the lowgfx outside of compiz
<hikiko> besides it's a u7 setting not a compiz one
<hikiko> :s/setting/option or restriction
<Trevinho> hikiko: later... Well, it's better to do that now if this is the way we want to proceed. Since we really can't land a version of unity that might revert so many user settings when lowgfx mode is set (which also might happen because of a driver/kernel update that temporary broke things).
<hikiko> maybe have a meeting with willcooke (ping :D) next week and discuss this?
<hikiko> I think that it's not a good idea to add the lowgfx to compiz
<Trevinho> So, if you want to play with user settings, make possible that a new unity-lowgfx ccp profile is used in that mode... And then you can modify from unity whathever you want. Otherwise we're breaking stuff
<willcooke> wat!
 * willcooke reads
<Trevinho> hikiko: you can avoid that, as said... You have to add a new settings profile
<hikiko> willcooke, warning you have to do a lot of scroll-up
<Trevinho> see the unity.ini in compiz and ccsm settings profiles
<willcooke> I'm lazy, can we just have a quick hangout to discuss now?
<Trevinho> hikiko: but we can't really play with default one in such way
<Trevinho> willcooke: ok
<hikiko> ok
<willcooke> Trevinho, hikiko - https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=0
<Trevinho> seb128: if you want to join...
<hikiko> sec
<hikiko> pff no sound joining from laptop
<hikiko> hey guys do you hear me?
<seb128> Trevinho, u-s-d deleted from silo
<Trevinho> seb128: thanks, and new silo prepared
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> going to pack + do errands before train
<Laney> biab hopefully
<seb128> Laney, good luck with the packing!
<hikiko> Trevinho, could you paste me the name of the tool?
<Trevinho> hikiko: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<hikiko> and the code is part of nux?
<hikiko> or another branch?
<Trevinho> well, it's in x86_64 now
<Trevinho> hikiko: it's nux
<Trevinho> hikiko: nux/tools/unity_support_test.c
<hikiko> cool :) thanks
<hikiko> well I have to go now, I'll be back in 2-3hrs and finish it +also, I might do a quick compiz branch with a low gfx setting to be ready for merge just in case... although I think the profile will be ok :)
<hikiko> bbl
<Trevinho> bregma: released https://launchpad.net/compiz/0.9.13/0.9.13.0
<andyrock> seb128: i know you're going to be happy about this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1578792) being fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1578792 in unity (Ubuntu) "nautilus/files doesn't show up in the launcher when unpinned" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> :D
<seb128> andyrock, great, free beer for you next time!
<mitya57> seb128, qt uses GtkSettings when the GTK+ platform theme is available.
<mitya57> (which on X11 is a wrapper around XSettings)
<mitya57> Also other platform themes can add their own code to detect the icon theme.
<seb128> mitya57, thanks, and sorry I forgot to unping, we got things working (trying to get snap applications properly themes and the snap was missing the qt svg loader)
<mitya57> No problem, and sorry for being not online in the last couple of days ;)
<pitti> yummy ice cream
<pitti> fit for the remaining few Friday hours :)
<desrt> good morning everyone
<pitti> heeeey desrt!
<desrt> and happy canada day :)
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> it's a holiday to celebrate the fact that even though our current PM is an idiot, at least we don't live in the UK or US
<desrt> or in the words of the most patriotic canadian band of all time -- the arrogant worms -- "we won't say that we're better... it's just that we're less worse."
 * desrt feels so so... proud?
<seb128> lol
<qengho> desrt: I went to the party the Canadian AlmostAnEmbassyButNotOfficialBecauseChinaIsBig's Canada Day Party here in Taipei, on Sunday. All the ONAN expats were there. Was kind of weird.
<qengho> I only went for the poutine, and came away very very disappointed.
<qengho> desrt: I did teach a gaggle of chinese kiddies how to hold a hockey stick.
<desrt> i imagine poutine to be the sort of thing that doesn't travel particularly well
<desrt> but cool that you checked it out :D
 * qengho Zzzz.
<Trevinho> hikiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/unity-lowgfx/+merge/298918
<hikiko> Trevinho, just sent an email let me see
<hikiko> Trevinho, is this the new profile?
<Trevinho> hikiko: yes
<hikiko> (thanks :)) I was looking at the tool code (nux)
<hikiko> I guess you mean to extend it
<Trevinho> apply that on top of your branch
<Trevinho> what you mean about extend?
<hikiko> Trevinho, this will change the default profile?
<hikiko> oh!
<hikiko> I just noticed the ini :DD
<Trevinho> hikiko: no
<hikiko> yes got it!
<hikiko> so I ll have to load this at the beginning?
<hikiko> at startup*
<hikiko> how does .ini work?
<hikiko> is it like a startup script?
<Trevinho> hikiko: once installed that and the config in /etc/compizconfig/
<Trevinho> you can load compiz
<Trevinho> with
<Trevinho> COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu_lowgfx
<Trevinho> or change it at runtime with ccsm, but...
<Trevinho> what we want do do is, inside the upstart job to decide what to use
<hikiko> yes, so I have to extend the nux/tools/unity_support_test.c to check for low gfx tool too and set the env var in a script in ~/.config/upstart/unity.conf?
<hikiko> btw does upstart work with systemd Trevinho ?
<Trevinho> hikiko: at user level we use only upstart, so we don't care about systemd
<hikiko> and the upstart conf file for unity is that above?
<hikiko> or something else?
<hikiko> I've found that in the ubuntu forums :p
<Trevinho> un unity_support_test.c, you've to ensure that all the checks we do in unityshell.cpp (at the beginning) are present there
<Trevinho> in*
<hikiko> I just don't understand how that .c is connected with upstart
<Trevinho> it's not yet
<Trevinho> I'll modify the unity7.conf file so that it launches that script... If it returns an error, we'll use the low-gfx mode otherwise we proceed as normal
<hikiko> alright ;) now it all makes clear
<hikiko> so, do you prefer a small standalone program that does only that?
<hikiko> the u7 checks?
<Trevinho> hikiko: we've it, and it's unity_support_test.c
<hikiko> lol
<Trevinho> hikiko: can you just please check if that does all the right checks?
<hikiko> because it does a lot more, alright then
<Trevinho> hikiko: well, if you want to simplify it, feel free.. but I think it's still quite light, isn't it?
<hikiko> if you like it, it's fine for me
<Trevinho> hikiko: I'm fine with that, I just would like you to ensure that all the extensions we care about are in there
<hikiko> OpenGL extensions, right?
<Trevinho> hikiko: yes
<Trevinho> hikiko: then there's thins comment:   // FIXME(loicm): Compiz does a last check to test whether there's a fbconfig
<Trevinho>   //     available for the default depth or not.
<hikiko> alright I'll check if there's that on u7
<Trevinho> hikiko: do we have a bug for this thing? So  I can attach all the branches to that
<hikiko> no
<hikiko> well
<hikiko> yes
<hikiko> there's one: Unity is slow
<hikiko> somewhere...
<hikiko> let me find it
<hikiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1293384
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1293384 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz CPU usage dramatically increased in Ubuntu 14.04" [Medium,Triaged]
<Trevinho> hikiko: mh, not sure that's the same problem, it looks quite generic... but we can add a new one
<Trevinho> hikiko: please check and approve https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/nux/support-test-llvmpipe-check/+merge/298926
<hikiko> Trevinho, approved
<Trevinho> hikiko: thanks, did you give a look to that FIXME statement in unity-support-test?
<seb128> ok, calling it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e everyone
<Trevinho> seb128: you too
<Trevinho> seb128: good luck with those Vulcanic players ;)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> nice Italia vs Germany tomorrow!
<seb128> then it's us
<ogra_> seb128, LOL
<ogra_> you dont fear iceland at all, eh ?
<seb128> less than Italy let's say
<seb128> ;-)
<ogra_> well ...
<Trevinho> Considering how things are going... I expect portugal to get the cup without winning a single match
<ogra_> not so sure ... italy are old farts :)
<Trevinho> yeah, we'll see...
<hikiko> Trevinho, I dont understand what loic means, fbconfig is a program to set the framebuffer device options... if you draw to the /dev/fb0 (we don't) you might use it to find the color depth
<Trevinho> ah, ok
<hikiko> but I can't understand what "test whether there's an fbconfig available for the default depth or not" means
<hikiko> I'll get a look at compiz he might mean something else
<Trevinho> hikiko: ok thanks
<andyrock> eow
<hikiko> maybe the GLX_SGIX_fbconfig extension?
<hikiko> maybe "framebuffer configuration"
 * Laney wibbles from nearly-LHR
<hikiko> but still it doesn't make much sense
<hikiko> it also might mean the Xserver fbconfig struct
<hikiko> Trevinho, might mean to check that xserver can use 24 and 32 bit visuals?
<Laney> andyrock: !!!
<Laney> I have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1595698 and was blaming it on gtk 320
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1595698 in unity (Ubuntu) "Panel requires click+hold on secondary monitor to access menus" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> hikiko: I think it's quite implicit by other cheks, isn't it=
<Trevinho> ?
<qengho> ayan: hihi
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-02
<ayan> qengho: hi!
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-07-03
<ochosi> Laney: hey, just fyi, i've successfully "backported" gtk3.20 from your ppa to xenial now (not sure this is important for any of you)
<Laney> hi ochosi
<Laney> grand
<ochosi> well i wouldn't call it "grand" exactly, but at least i can start the theme porting now ;)
<ochosi> (plus check all the inconsistencies for apps)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-26
<jibel> mornign
<duflu> jibel, morning
<duflu> Back in a while...
<jibel> hey duflu
<andyrock> good morning!
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<jamesh> morning oSoMoN, andyrock
<oSoMoN> hey jamesh, andyrock
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> hey seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, had a good w.e?
<seb128> hey jamesh andyrock
<andyrock> hey seb128 how are you?
<seb128> andyrock, good! you?
 * andyrock didn't not spleep much because it was too warm
<andyrock> 😅
<seb128> :-/
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, yeah had a good one, went to the beach. you?
<Laney> morning
<seb128> oSoMoN, good as well, my gf sister and her husband were visiting for the w.e so we walked around with them and had dinner at the restaurant on saturday evening
<seb128> hey Laney, happy monday! how are you?
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 hey oSoMoN
<Laney> I'm good!
<Laney> we went to the seaside for the weekend, was nice
<Laney> although I wasn't brave enough to go in :(
<andyrock> hey Laney!
<andyrock> so water was not good as in The Hague? :D
<Laney> hey andyrock, you good?
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> that was suspiciously warm
<seb128> lol
<andyrock> good good
<seb128> come on Laney, you know  it can get warm in summer here
<seb128> remember the systemd hackdays
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> it can
<jibel> Laney, come to La Hague in France it's always warmer
<Laney> that sprint was in october though!
<jibel> Laney, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Hague_site
<Laney> ooh yeah, bet that's like a hot tub
<tjaalton> duflu: I see that you're working on enabling video acceleration? the wiki says intel is different than radeon, but it's not.. just install mesa-va-drivers
<seb128> andyrock, did you mean to archive the snap-glib card on trust card? is that not something we want to do anymore?
<andyrock> hey robert_ancell already had such a card
<andyrock> and he already made huge progresses
<andyrock> https://trello.com/c/q1Zb63U7/157-bug1698984-sru-snapd-glib-to-trusty
<andyrock> I'll try to build a ppa out of it
<duflu> tjaalton, I have not tested radeon. I'm focusing on what actually works (where "works" means over an order of magnitude improvement from software). Radeon testing isn't really a priority though, given most of the world only cares about Intel graphics on laptops...
<duflu> And I've been burned several times by "accelerated" video playback that actually uses higher CPU than software
<tjaalton> well, we enable several configs with radeon gfx..
<tjaalton> qsv needs opencl, does beignet work?
<duflu> tjaalton: Also be careful to not use the term QSV per the wiki ;) I don't know what beignet is
<tjaalton> opencl for intel
<duflu> I assume it works, but have no interest in it
<seb128> andyrock, oh ok, for next time it's a good idea to add a comment saying when you archive the card so it's more obvious to others
<tjaalton> duflu: ok, well the wiki is misleading then
<andyrock> kk
<oSoMoN> duflu, great work on summarizing the current situation and next steps on that wiki page, it makes it easy to understand such a complex thing
<duflu> tjaalton: No, using the term QSV is misleading. QSV is a hardware feature that is accessible via at least two different APIs. So saying QSV only refers to the silicon. And worse, it historically only refers to encoding, not decoding
<tjaalton> duflu: ah right
<tjaalton> anyway, from what I've heard (not proven on my radeon though iirc) is that mesa-va-drivers makes va-api work with radeons, and that it's generally fine. something to keep in mind once adding things to the default install
<duflu> tjaalton: Yeah I have high hopes for mesa-va-drivers doing radeon and nvidia well. But Intel's way more important on average
<tjaalton> the browser situation is rather sad, though
<duflu> It's solveable. Just messy
<duflu> I don't want to give anyone the impression that part is solveable in one cycle though
<duflu> Also I need to work on other things or else go insane
<tjaalton> hehe
<duflu> oSoMoN, Thanks, I did not intend for this to be a documentation exercise. It just turned out that way as I realized nobody's really looked at the big picutre yet
<duflu> or the big picture
<seb128> hum
<seb128> DEFINES+=TRANSLATIONS_DIR=\\\\\\\"/usr/share/qt5/translations\\\\\\\"
<seb128> why that number of "\"?
<seb128> that's from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325137761/transmission_translation-fix.debdiff
<oSoMoN> seb128, have you had a chance to test my LO 5.3.3 snap?
<seb128> oSoMoN, sorry no, it's on my list for today though
<oSoMoN> cool
<Laney> seb128: that's funny
<Laney> it'll need to be -DTRANSLATIONS_DIR=\"...\" in the compiler call
<Laney> some parts of the build system must interpret the string
<seb128> k, I've no clue if it's right but the upstream commit looks similar
<seb128> so I assume it is
<Laney> I would expect the build log to show the gcc/g++ calls and if they look like -DFOO=\"bar\" then it's right
<seb128> Laney, I guess it makes sense to add least check the result, thanks
<Laney> there's a funny one in livecd-rootfs
<duflu> If I was to reinstall artful with the "final" gdm and lightdm removed, is that in the current iso, or not yet?
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/auto/config#L66
<Laney> actually that's the same!
<Laney> duflu: not yet
<duflu> OK. Can't tell if I've created session bugs or if a fresh install would also have them
<duflu> The problem is I can't switch between Gnome on Wayland/Xorg without rebooting
<duflu> The second login fails. Have to reboot
<seb128> Laney, fun :-)
<seb128> IRC is quiet today!
<Laney> suspicious
<seb128> is everybody busy or just still hangover from the w.e? ;-)
<seb128> mpt, hey, why did you reopen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1685934 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1685934 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "ok button duplication" [Low,New]
<seb128> oh, because there was a reply I guess
<mpt> yep
<seb128> it's on the wrong component according to the comment though
<andyrock> hey seb128, I need a REST api to get info about CVEs (like priority, description, etc.) to show in update-manager
<andyrock> atm there is no such thing (at least under ubuntu.com/canonical.com) domains
<andyrock> but I could easily deplot our own service using https://github.com/cve-search/cve-search
<andyrock> *deploy
<andyrock> so we could integrate this in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/
<andyrock> otherwise there are already public services e.g. https://cve.circl.lu/
<andyrock> but not sure if we can rely on them in the long term
<seb128> andyrock, sorry, just saw on irclog that you talked to me after I closed IRC, was moving between places
<andyrock> np
<seb128> andyrock, you should probably talk to the security team about that
<andyrock> #ubuntu-security?
<seb128> yes
<andyrock> i need to be invited, do you know anyone that I can talk with here?
<seb128> andyrock, I don't know, I can join but it might be restricted the registered users or ubuntu group or something
<andyrock> yeah I guess it's restricted for a reason :)
<jbicha> andyrock: #ubuntu-hardened is the public room
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> jbicha, joining #ubuntu-security forwarded me to -hardened automatically
<seb128> so if that's not doing it there is a reason?
<jbicha> seb128: ask in -hardened ? ;)
<seb128> I'm not interested enough to chase that for others :p
<mdeslaur> for some strange reason, when you're already in #ubuntu-hardened and try to join #ubuntu-security, you get a message that you need to be invited
<mdeslaur> it's a side effect of how the redirect works
<seb128> ha :p
<seb128> indeed andyrock, you are already there
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks, oh and happy monday!
<mdeslaur> seb128: heh, happy monday to you too :)
<jbicha> oSoMoN: we're having trouble compiling LO on artful i386 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.3.3-0ubuntu2/+build/12778305
<oSoMoN> looking
<jbicha> I think that's the final piece for the hunspell transition now
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey, are you looking at the chromium update in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages ?
<oSoMoN> jbicha, that failure looks like it could possibly be related to bug #1699529, i.e. flaky tests (especially https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1699529/comments/3)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1699529 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "i386 autopkgtests are unstable" [High,Confirmed]
<oSoMoN> can you retry the build?
<oSoMoN> I need to investigate those failures further, but until I manage to reproduce locally I can only do guesswork
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, I am, but I need to do something else first
<seb128> chrisccoulson, getting ride of ubufox right? ;-)
<jbicha> oSoMoN: yes, I'll go ahead and retry again (I did retry a few times already)
<willcooke> jibel, what was that power tool called that we discovered the other day?
<immu> are we affected by the Debian hyper-threading bug
<jbicha> immu: yes, LP: #1700373 (but my understanding is that it's unlikely that you'd ever experience the bug, ocaml isn't usually installed)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1700373 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Zesty) "Please update microcode to version 20170511 on all supported platforms" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700373
<jibel> willcooke, gnome-power-bench
<willcooke> thx jibel
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, ^
<jibel> flexiondotorg, willcooke gnome-battery-bench sorry
<jibel> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-battery-bench/
<Trevinho> mpt: hey, can you give a look to this plase https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-control-center/unity-lowgfx-support/+merge/321827 ?
<flexiondotorg> willcooke jibel Thanks.
<mpt> Trevinho, done, I need a Before screenshot to compare :-)
<Trevinho> mpt: ok
<andyrock> mpt:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kl5jlXtA/lp-gui2.png
<andyrock> so I'm handling the case livepatch knows there is a security issue and a fix available
<Trevinho> mpt: http://imgur.com/KGnYl4z
<andyrock> but the fix cannot be installed using livepatch
<andyrock> and then there are the cases where the fix can be patched using LivePatch but it failed for some reasons
<Laney> robert_ancell: if you've got a sec, want to review https://paste.debian.net/973397/ ?
<Laney> also hi ;-)
<Laney> hope london is treating you well
<gQuigs> andyrock: +1 looks good :)
<robert_ancell> Laney, looks good
<Laney> thx
<robert_ancell> Laney, there probably should be a convert_error() function so it's done consistenly
<robert_ancell> I noticed that G-S started complaining at some point about non-GS errors being returned by the snap plugin
<Laney> do you do the same thing in other places?
<Laney> I saw some local_errors
<robert_ancell> brb
<Laney> haha
<Laney> talking to people at sprints sucks
<GunnarHj> Hi jbicha! Did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.artful_lang-support/+merge/326261 ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you have a list of known issues with the libreoffice snap? I installed it and I'm playing a bit with it but I'm unsure what to test or conclude from the testing
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128! Any thoughts about bug #1696418?
<ubot5`> bug 1696418 in language-pack-gnome-es-base (Ubuntu) "gnome-help/shell-introduction.page link to removed files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696418
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, no
<seb128> or "trusty is old"
<seb128> :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: In short I'd like to propose a rebuild without translation stripping to fix it.
<seb128> I've it in my inbox for a while but I can't be bother trying to debug trusty issues
<seb128> that's not a fix
<seb128> that's a workaround
<seb128> I would prefer for somebody to try to understand the issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: But will that ever happen, considering that trusty is old? ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: hey... :)
<seb128> Trevinho, good morning!
<jbicha> GunnarHj: yes I saw but I didn't look through it yet, it looks complex :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I've splitted the branches
<Trevinho> seb128: ahah, well... I'm not such a night owl yet :D
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, nice
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, you seem to have interest in trusty since you are asking about it and wanting to work on a workaround...:p
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Many small changes, but not really complex. The overall goal is to achieve consistency as regards pulling of lang support. I could be standby to clarify the details, if that may help.
<GunnarHj> seb128: As regards interest... I saw the bug report. But as jbicha pointed out at the report, there will be no more point releases for trusty, so we don't need to worry about ISO size, do we?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't know, trusty got extended support, unsure if somebody plans to roll iso updates
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see. Ok, the alternative is to figure out what happened and why and make a full langpack update (without a requirement to verify). I tend to think it's a "won't fix" bug.
<seb128> I think so too
<seb128> but the few mbs are probably no issue for the iso in any case if there is a need for a respin
<seb128> so feel free to do upload an unstripped documentation
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, great. Why didn't you say so immediately? ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, because I don't like much the idea to workaround an issue we didn't understand
<seb128> that might bite you back
<seb128> at the same time I'm not waiting to debug trusty issues
<GunnarHj> seb128: Fair enough.
<oSoMoN> seb128, those are all the reported LO snap issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bugs?field.tag=snap , and all those that are marked "in progress" should be fixed by my updated snap
<oSoMoN> (sorry for the delayed answer, was out running errands)
<oSoMoN> jbicha, I see that the i386 build of LO 5.3.3-0ubuntu2 in -proposed failed again, the failure looks pretty consistent
<oSoMoN> I've just uploaded a 5.3.4 test build in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/lo-test/+packages , let's see if that one fares better
<jbicha> oSoMoN: or you could get crazy and upload 5.4 RC1?
<oSoMoN> that too :)
<jbicha> do you intend to SRU a newer 5.3 to zesty? or just snap it?
<oSoMoN> it's on my list for this week (5.4 RC1)
<jbicha> I don't think Sweetshark really did SRUs except for the final LO point release for the LTS
<oSoMoN> we'll try to go the snap route as much as possible to avoid SRUs where possible
<jbicha> is there a reason we distrust later LO point releases?
<jbicha> or is just not enough time to do everything? ;)
<oSoMoN> the latter I think
<jbicha> ok
<oSoMoN> and I'm still working my way through LO packaging, I’ll get faster at it eventually, but I'm still ramping up
<jbicha> no problem, LO's not your only job either
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-27
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<andyrock> good morning!
<liuxg> when I build a Qt project, it shows me "Project ERROR: mlite5 development package not found".. what is the installation package for mlite5 on Ubuntu 16.04? thanks
<jamesh> liuxg: what is the project?
<liuxg> jamesh, it is my company project :)
<jamesh> liuxg: I think the library you're looking for is https://git.merproject.org/mer-core/mlite -- I don't think it is packaged for Ubuntu though
<liuxg> jamesh, do you have any clue what is the package for it? I searched on internet, some project also needs this.
<liuxg> jamesh, yeah, you are right. we are a project based on the mer.
<jamesh> liuxg: there's an RPM spec file in that tree, where the summary reads "Useful classes originating from MeeGo Touch"
<liuxg> jamesh, true. our system is derived from meego.
<jamesh> liuxg: you might have to build it yourself.
<jamesh> liuxg: I don't see any PPAs with it either.
<liuxg> jamesh, yeah, let me see. thanks for your reply.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> 'lo seb128, all
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128: Going good, you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks, still not fully awake though
<duflu> seb128: Same. But my weariness is graphics induced. Not child induced :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> no Laney's greeting today?
<seb128> I've a feeling he's feeling attracted toward London :p
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, he just arrived :)
<duflu> Anyone know what the gsettings trick to change the Gnome Shell scale is?
<duflu> OK, Google knows
<seb128> Trevinho would know also
<Laney> MOIN
<seb128> but it's early for italians
<seb128> oh, hey Laney!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good
<seb128> you? had a good trip?
<seb128> how is London today?
<Laney> grey
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2637299
<Laney> and this room we're in is really hot
<seb128> bah
<seb128> brb, grabbing some extra coffee
<Laney> still, nice to see everybody!
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good, a bit tired
<duflu> That's fun. The intel VAAPI driver maintainers are now suggesting I read my own wiki
<immu> hi all
<duflu> Hello immu
<mpt> Trevinho, hi, can you tell me a bit more detail about what kind of effects the lowgfx setting alters?
<mpt> Is it drop shadows, or animations, or blurs, or what?
<Trevinho> mpt: there's a good recap here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWUyP-oTRVg
<seb128> good morning Trevinho!
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<Trevinho> how are you?
<seb128> Trevinho, good! you?
<mpt> excellent, thanks
<Trevinho> good, just got some lunch and walk around my place in Florence...
<Trevinho> seb128: are you in coworking?
<seb128> Trevinho, sorry for being picky on that review, I should perhaps just have acked it so we don't waste too much efforts since there are not going to be lot of artful unity users
<seb128> Trevinho, not today, just having lunch/coffee outside, then going back in a bit
<seb128> Trevinho, and you? where do you work from today?
<Trevinho> seb128: home too
<Trevinho> seb128: but I went to a local food stand here to get some very local sandwich
<seb128> was it good?
<Trevinho> seb128: I love it... http://lampredotto.net/ :-D
<Trevinho> It might not look good from the description, but trust me... it's amazing
<Trevinho> not much for summer, but i was missing it too much
<Trevinho> seb128: as per the review,  no problem.. it's something I wanted to do anyway as this is at this point is mostly xenial focused
<seb128> I guess that's one of those places that don't look too attractive when you look at their website but where the food is great :-)
<Trevinho> seb128: well the website is just a genereal one. There's not just one place to get it. you get it in stands around the city and nearby. But really just in Florence area. You won't find it anywhere else in italy and hardly in Tuscany.
<seb128> I see
<Trevinho> looking good is not its thing... http://imgur.com/qdLyQGp.png But the taste... ohhhhhh <3
<seb128> :-)
<oSoMoN> yummy, that sandwich looks good
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: this might look worse https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1c/Lampredotto_sandwich.JPG :-D
<Trevinho> it's one of the stomaches of the cow... So, might look weird.
<seb128> brb
<mdeslaur> uhm, yuck :)
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: no tust me: paradise... Well unless you don't eat meat.
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: I'd probably like it, as long as nobody told me it was the stomache :)
<mdeslaur> s/the/one of the/
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: cow has 4 of them, it's easy to pick one
 * mdeslaur bites down on cow magnet
<Trevinho> mpt: thanks for the info, as for the radios, you want them inline?
<mpt> Trevinho, horizontal? Yes please
<Trevinho> mpt: and what about separators?
<mpt> It’s okay for a group of radio buttons to be horizontal when there are only two of them
<Trevinho> ok, as I thought it was breaking a little the symmetry (probably the only thing which that panel has)
<Trevinho> mpt: visual effects... I keep it bold?
<mpt> Separators and bold are where we have to weigh up consistency, vs. the awfulness of the design of the rest of the panel
<Trevinho> mpt: I mean, how do I mix that in the rest?
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> Trevinho, I would say, keep the separator, because (unfortunately) if we don’t add one, it will look as if it’s related to the menu settings
<Trevinho> mpt: also I wouldn't use "Hight", but just "normal" or "default"
<mpt> Trevinho, but no bold. There shouldn’t have been any bold in this panel in the first place. In this case we can get away without it because there are already some settings that don’t use bold (workspaces and desktop icon).
<mpt> Trevinho, “Low” and “Normal” would make sense IF you knew that the value that wasn’t “Low” used to be the only possible value. But I’m designing for people who don’t know the history. :-)
<Trevinho> mpt: then instead of "low", something like "optimized for lowend devices", said it well?
<Trevinho> s/well/better
<mpt> Trevinho, that would make it more obvious, if it was the only reason for you to toggle it. But you might also toggle it to save battery, or because you often get motion sickness.
<Trevinho> Ok, as you wish... I just don't think "high" is really an "high" level of effects, but it's fine :)
<Trevinho> Medium maybe :-D
<mpt> I’d happily call it “Medium” if we also had a “High” with wobbly windows and fire and lasers
<Trevinho> yeah, someone wanted to do that too
<Trevinho> but I guess it won't happen, nor it will change
<Trevinho> mpt: is this ok? I don't ove the fact that the description isn't aligned to the radio, but that's because the radio is an image... And i can define a left margin value, but that might be not true for other themes :-/ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xDhbihdZ/
<mpt> Trevinho, please add as much vertical padding around this section as there is around the first and second sections
<Trevinho> ok
<mpt> Trevinho, please also add some space between the radio buttons and the caption below
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> mpt: better? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/25Vufs1J/
<mpt> Trevinho, yes, thank you
<Trevinho> mpt: I might also redesign inline the "shoe menus" part...  But, at this point it's probably a waste
<mpt> Trevinho, well, if you’re bored, I could give you a dozen other things to fix in that panel
<Trevinho> mpt: not really bored :-), but I whish we had it fixed at the golden unity7 times
<mpt> Yeah, I did this way back in 2014: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=launcher-and-menus.png
<mpt> And for Unity 8 I worked with a visual designer on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=launcher-settings.wide.mockup.png
<seb128> Trevinho, mpt, it looks a bit weird that the menus options use a bold label without ":" and that the visual effect is a different style
<Trevinho> mpt: these are way better indeed
<Trevinho> well, especially the u8 is cool
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey, did you get anywhere with the n-m/nplan mtu issue?
<Trevinho> as for the ucc, yeah.. it would have better to have a different panel instead of the ucc one... I think I had enough things to do at the time to work on the ucc side though.
<mpt> seb128, Trevinho: I’m guessing that adding the missing “:” to the other settingswould break the translations. But removing the bold wouldn’t.
<Trevinho> mpt: my, also removing the bold would
<mpt> oh, shame
<Trevinho> as it's using markup
<Trevinho> mpt: can you approve the MP too?
<Trevinho> and seb128 for the code side
<mpt> done
<seb128> Trevinho, done
<Trevinho> ta
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24963735/
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<seb128> hey everyone
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 27 15:30:50 2017 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine(out), laney(out), oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<Trevinho> o/
<jibel> hi o/
<heber> o/
<andyrock> o/
<jbicha> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> seems like most people arrived, let's get started then!
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> # Coding the demo for update-manager to show canonical-livepatch status/fixes
<andyrock> # Prototyping an API to get info about CVE using canonical-livepatch daemon
<andyrock> # Coordinating with security team with possible solution to the problem of retrieving CVE info
<andyrock> #eow
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * still working on disabling WiFi Direct for iwlwifi devices
<dgadomski> * looking into a samba issue that's most probably a manifestation of upstream https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12860
<dgadomski> * working on a landscape&do-release-upgrade conflict (bug #1699179)
<ubot5> bugzilla.samba.org bug 12860 in File services "CVE-2017-2619 regression with non-wide symlinks to directories" [Normal,Assigned]
<ubot5> bug 1699179 in landscape-client (Ubuntu) "PackageReporter kicks in during do-release-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1699179
<dgadomski> eof
<seb128> dgadomski, thanks
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks,  hey, is your wifi good enough atm to paste your update?
<seb128> seems not :p
<seb128> or maybe
<seb128> didrocks, your turn if you want to copy and if wifi lets you
<didrocks> hey, let's see :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> * Reintroduce ubuntu session as default gnome session (alongside to a new wayland session). Coordinate with other packages to ensure gnome-session isn't installed on desktop by default anymore. Ensure smooth upgrade story (almost done, need the gdm part still for Ubuntu GNOME).
<didrocks> We now have (or rather, will have):
<didrocks> Ubuntu session == G-S with Ubuntu tweaks
<didrocks> Gnome session == upstream vanilla G-S and themes
<didrocks> Unity session == Unity7 session
<didrocks> Made several tests on a VM.
<didrocks> * Handle the whole migration/default seeding/hard to transition due on pep8 autopkgtests failing (fixed update-notifier)
<didrocks> * Talked about theme snaps on reddit
<didrocks> * Gave some guidance on tutorials.ubuntu.com code.
<didrocks> * Reviewed and merge Ken's desktop helper instructions and additional path for new GNOME platform snap.
<didrocks> * Still some debugging with Amazon GG team. Finally got it to work! Confirming it's a bug on their side though and would require changing /etc/resolv.conf, which we can't :) Asked them for an ETA before publishing a snap.
<didrocks> * Worked with olli on preparing Linux Tage near Stuttgart. Helping on the workshop, prepared a technical slide deck content and retested our tutorials.
<didrocks> * Currently thus in Germany delivering this ^. Will be back tomorrow (arriving home late)!
<didrocks> .
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> seems like it worked
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, and good luck with the remaining part of the trip
<seb128> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: duflu
<seb128> * Video acceleration:
<seb128>   - Lots more testing and investigation.
<seb128>   - Started to figure out the FFmpeg source, and how hwaccel is meant to work (and why the source code exists but nobody is getting acceleration).
<seb128>   - Made some progress with Intel in figuring out why Wayland seems broken (that will be one of the first bugs to fix).
<seb128>   - Enhanced the documentation with much new wisdom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelQuickSyncVideo
<seb128> * BlueZ:
<seb128>   - More refinement of the git layout: https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez
<seb128> * PulseAudio:
<seb128>   - SRU of A2DP Bluetooth audio fixes to xenial (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1582213):
<seb128>     . Finally entered proposed after 4 weeks.
<seb128>     . Tested and verified the proposed packages.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1582213 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Xenial) "[xenial] Bluetooth device doesn't play any sound in A2DP mode unless set to HSP/HFP first" [High,Fix committed]
<seb128> * Other audio:
<seb128>   - Spent more time trying to verify test fixes for XPS 13 audio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1654448
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1654448 in linux (Ubuntu) "XPS 13 9360 and 9350, Realtek ALC3246, Headphone audio hiss" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> * Gnome Shell graphical bugs:
<seb128>   - Fix Released one: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1693613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1693613 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Ambiance/Radiance headerbar has more padding on top than on bottom" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128>   - Work in progress on another: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1693155
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1693155 in Ubuntu theme "Distorted blurry battery indicator in gnome-shell (using ubuntu-mono icons at default low-DPI scale 1.0)" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<jbicha> • Updated bijiben to 3.24 (& worked with upstream on build failure). 3.24 now uses Webkit2
<jbicha> • Updated orca to 3.24
<jbicha> • Backported meson fix to fix budgie-desktop FTBFS on artful
<jbicha> • Backported fix so that the Add-ons subcategories show up in GNOME Software on artful
<jbicha> • Backported gnome-session workaround to artful for GOA not working after logout (LP: #1610944) Trying to SRU to zesty too.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1610944 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Yakkety) "GNOME Online Accounts breaks if you log out (until you reboot)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610944
<jbicha> • Helped debian-in with the Lohit font update (with appstream)
<jbicha> • Helped with hunspell transition (now blocked on libreoffice/i386 test failures)
<jbicha> eof
<seb128> thanks jbicha
<seb128> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: jamesh
<seb128> Wrote patch to get gnome-software to display a warning on the details
<seb128> page for classic snaps.  Needs review, but will let us add support for
<seb128> classic snap installation.
<seb128> Working on better support for picking which app to launch for snaps
<seb128> that define multiple commands.
<seb128> Followed up on upstreaming of gnome-builder snap plugin.  I asked the
<seb128> snappy folks to add the Snapcraft feature request to the agenda of the
<seb128> sprint.
<seb128> Nothing new to report on xdg-desktop-portal either.  I asked for the
<seb128> per-user bind mounts issue to be discussed at the Snappy sprint too.
<seb128> #topic jibel
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: jibel
<seb128> jibel, hey
<jibel> * Evaluated gnome-battery-bench for power testing.
<jibel> * Triaged bug 1698752
<ubot5> bug 1698752 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity is still installed after standard desktop 17.10 installation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698752
<jibel> * Investigating automated installer tests broken after the switch to gnome session by default (June 20th) - bug 1700557 - This issue blocks all the automated tests on desktop.
<ubot5> bug 1700557 in linux (Ubuntu) "VM doesn't boot after installation until an input event is received" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700557
<jibel> * Updated ubuntu-system-tests trunk for running tests on qemu desktop VMs.
<jibel> * Creating Jenkins job for running post-install tests after ubiquity ones.
<jibel> * Enable flake8 and selftests for ubuntu-system-tests CI.
<jibel> ...
<jibel> done, the bot was slow
<seb128> haha
<seb128> thanks jibel
<seb128> #topic heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: heber
<seb128> heber, hey, do you have anything to share or is the update common with jibel, I'm never sure
<jibel> same as mine
<heber> hey! Actually jibel already provide the whole status for QA
<jibel> I pasted for qa
<heber> thanks!
<jibel> unless heber wants to add something of course :)
<heber> no atm
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks heber, jibel
<seb128> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: kenvandine
<seb128> * Published gnome-3-24 snap in stable channel
<seb128> * Submitted branch to snapcraft-desktop-helpers to handle the update to gnome-3-24 platform, which has been merged
<seb128> * Worked on the LightDM -> GDM3 transition and determined our initial strategy might be too hard on flavors and existing users.  Sent an email with some ideas to ubuntu-devel list, and got some great feedback.  I think the best approach is:
<seb128>   - In ubuntu-session postinst, check the current session for all users and if any of them are set to 'ubuntu' switch the default to GDM3.
<seb128>   - Make gdm3 depend on ubuntu-session to ensure ubuntu-session postinst is run before gdm3 is configured.  Leaving the prompt in gdm3, which is only shown if gdm3 isn't set as the default already.
<seb128> #topic Llaney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: Llaney
<seb128> ups
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: Laney
<seb128> • Even more work on gnome-software. 3.25.3 is available in a PPA: ci-train-ppa-service/2820 - try it. I propose to upload it this week.
<seb128> ∘ also uploaded to exp
<seb128> ∘ merge the asgen with type=codec support upstream
<seb128> ∘ deploy this in Ubuntu
<seb128> • sync fwupd
<seb128> • upload glib to exp and artful
<seb128> • autopkgtest:
<seb128> ∘ babysit the runners after the recent slam - some retries
<seb128> ∘ implement a fix to try to avoid orphaned 'running' tests
<seb128> • visit London and have some discussions about snap / desktop
<seb128> • Upload meson fix for gir stuff
<seb128> 😲
<seb128> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium stable to 59.0.3071.109, pending Chris' validation
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium beta to 60.0.3112.32 then 60.0.3112.40
<oSoMoN> • updated chromium dev to 61.0.3135.4
<oSoMoN> • filed and investigating bug #1700692
<ubot5> bug 1700692 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on i386: dbaccess_RowSetClones unit test segfaults" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700692
<oSoMoN> • looked into bug #1585863, it appears the SRU to xenial is not needed but Four_Dollars says otherwise, meeting scheduled on Thursday to discuss further with Tony
<ubot5> bug 1585863 in OEM Priority Project xenial "WiFi malfunction after suspend & resume stress - sudo wpa_cli scan required to fix it." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585863
<oSoMoN> • built and tested libreoffice 5.3.3 classic snap, got some testing feedback from Seb
<oSoMoN> • looking into packaging libreoffice 5.4.0 RC1 (already in debian)
<oSoMoN> ☀
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • started enabling arftul langpacks (no debs generated yet though)
<seb128> • reviewed & discussed modemmanager SRU (backporting support for new hardware)
<seb128> • debugged nplan/n-m autopkgtest issues
<seb128> • fixed some issues on the version pages
<seb128> • some artful syncs/merges/updates
<seb128> • tested daily iso/install
<seb128> • tested libreoffice snap update
<seb128> • reviewed u-c-c lowgfx changes from Tre_vinho
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Reviewed cups-browsed code and did many fixes and improvements to prevent crashes, like NULL checks, initializations, ...
<tkamppeter> - system-config-printer: All my patches got accepted upstream, updated Ubuntu package.
<tkamppeter> - Trello board: Added cards for all the items I am currently working on.
<tkamppeter> - GNOME: Reported HiDPI bugs about too small mouse pointer and too small gedit text. bug 1700085
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2017: Student project coordination and mentoring. Filled in forms for the first months student evaluations (the students I am mentoring pass, the other five OpenPrinting students will also pass according to reports in the last days).
<ubot5> bug 1700085 in gnome-desktop (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor is tiny on HiDPI screens" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700085
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<tkamppeter> bug 1700092
<ubot5> bug 1700092 in gnome-desktop (Ubuntu) "Text is tiny on HiDPI screens" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700092
<seb128> thanks tkamppeter
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey!
<Trevinho> · Working in fractional world
<Trevinho> · Separated u-c-c changes to support multiple compiz profiles to the UI
<Trevinho> · Updated the u-c-c UI with mpt design guidance
<Trevinho> · Preparing some SRUs
<Trevinho> · Attended QtDay Italy (in Florence), gave a talk about ubuntu-core and how to use it in iot/embedded world and how snapping Qt apps, Qml apps, how to use patched version of Qt in your snap with or without static linking (using my qtbuilder plugin, which I improved a bit and I should upstream at given point):
<Trevinho>   - qtbuilder: https://gist.github.com/3v1n0/265d8f4d6502d411683edfdb9c7ffaa7
<Trevinho>   - talk slides: https://www.slideshare.net/3v1n0/introduzione-ad-ubuntu-core-qt-day-2017
<Trevinho>                  http://go.3v1n0.net/snapcraft-qt-examples
<Trevinho> 💃
<seb128> thanks Trevinho
<seb128> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<seb128> robert_ancell is at a snappy sprint and didn't send his summary I think
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-06-27 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> does anyone has another topic?
<seb128> seems not?
<seb128> let's wrap then, thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 27 15:49:11 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-06-27-15.30.moin.txt
<mpt> andyrock, hi. This is going to seem underwhelming, but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=up-to-date-with-livepatches.png
<mpt> andyrock, I’ll update the settings UI design with account and error stuff tomorrow.
<andyrock> mpt so no need to show the details of the updates
<andyrock> or the status?
<andyrock> because updates can fails etc
<mpt> I don’t see why we would list details of installed Livepatch updates when we don’t list details of installed non-Livepatch updates
<mpt> Though I could be persuaded otherwise :-)
<andyrock> mpt so what about failures?
<andyrock> just because I already implemented all the stuff for the demo
<andyrock> :D
<Trevinho> seb128: this is the backport in the mean time, if you want to reapprove... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-control-center/grouped-compiz-gsettings-support-x/+merge/326366
<Trevinho> or I'll do it :-D
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: any particular commit you need to be backported in compiz xenial for mate?
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho Sec...
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: maybe commit 4117
<Trevinho> per bug 1606369 ?
<ubot5> bug 1606369 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz ‘Thumbnail Window Previews’ artefacts (further fix +)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606369
<flexiondotorg> Commit 4109
<flexiondotorg> COmmit 4117
<flexiondotorg> Commit 4111
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho ^ And thanks for asking :-)
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: as for 4109... mh, it doesn't apply clean not sure if that is a problem only with different metacity, let me check
<jbicha> I tried to install a snap in Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 and it's warning me in Azerbaijani I guess https://bicha.net/i/snap-yuklemek.png
<muktupavels> jbicha: would you accept patch that adds settings to change Metacity theme in gnome-tweak-tool? Something like this - https://paste.ubuntu.com/24964911/
<jbicha> muktupavels: what desktops support that setting?
<muktupavels> jbicha: GNOME Flashback
<jbicha> I think we should only show that setting when Flashback (or other desktop that uses that setting is running)
<jbicha> I don't like the Type switcher in that patch either
<muktupavels> I can change that and open also bug, just wanted to know if you would accept that.
<jbicha> btw, aday thinks I should change "Shell" on that page to "System" but I've hesitated on that
<muktupavels> What do you not like about type switcher? code or setting?
<jbicha> muktupavels: I don't know yet because I'd like to visualize it first, so maybe
<jbicha> the UI
<jbicha> it doesn't match the other settings on that page
<jbicha> you shouldn't have to use a combobox just to see the metacity setting, it should just be its own separate setting
<muktupavels> Do you have better idea? Metacity can load/use old metacity themes from metacity-1 and also GTK+ theme that is used by Mutter and CSD windows.
<jbicha> why would we want users to use Metacity themes if they could just use GTK themes?
<jbicha> (I've now gone from "maybe" to "probably not") ;)
<muktupavels> If I remember then users was not happy when mutter removed metacity themes. I did not want to remove them from metacity...
<muktupavels> Also gtk-window-decorator use libmetacity to draw themes.
<jbicha> I haven't used Flashback for years so I don't really understand how the themes work there
<jbicha> that setting feels complicated, how have people been handling changing their theme for the past ~5 years?
<muktupavels> That settings is not so old...
<muktupavels> You can try to install metacity. Then just use `GTK_THEME=Adwaita metacity-theme-viewer`
<muktupavels> With Ambiance theme headerbar is not visible... :(
<jbicha> I'm still uncertain about this, but…
<jbicha> why not just an on/off switch to use a custom metacity theme and then a combobox to choose the metacity theme
<jbicha> I don't think it's useful to have metacity use a different gtk theme than the regular gtk theme
<jbicha> when did you introduce these settings?
<muktupavels> when gtk+ is selected then name should be disabled, it is not used in that case
<muktupavels> 3.20
<jbicha> oh, it doesn't do that in your patch yet
<muktupavels> yes. I first wanted to know if I would not waste time...
<jbicha> the gsettings value might have been a bit simpler as a regular string with like 'gtk' as a magic value
<jbicha> but I don't think there's an easy way to migrate gsettings so never mind
<muktupavels> it is enum
<jbicha> maybe your proposal could still present a single combobox with one of the options in the box be the GTK option
<jbicha> that would make it look simpler to the user and match the other settings on that page
<jbicha> (although it's more complex to code that)
<muktupavels> yes, currently it should work.
<jbicha> I'm back to "maybe" now :)
<jbicha> btw, it might be cool if Tweak Tool would be more visual in its theme chooser but I don't know what we want the UI to be for that
<jbicha> maybe some sort of theme previewer
<muktupavels> libmetacity was updated in way that in future there might be other theme type, but I doubt that it will ever get that.
<muktupavels> did you try metacity-theme-viewer?
<jbicha> yes
<muktupavels> and you want something similar in tweak tool?
<jbicha> I don't know
<jbicha> the theme settings go into effect immediately so maybe it's not needed?
<jbicha> mate-apperance-properties has a preview
<muktupavels> I dont have opinion about that...
<jbicha> ok, I wouldn't worry about that since we don't have a design yet
<muktupavels> So you might accept patch that adds extra combobox? What about on/off switch + combobox, still valid option?
<jbicha> muktupavels: I counter-offered with just one combobox with Use current GTK theme (or whatever) as one of the options in the box
<jbicha> and please try to hide it when Flashback or metacity or whatever isn't running
<muktupavels> Ok. When updated patch will be ready I will open new bug.
<jbicha> thanks!
<jbicha> btw, you can also add metacity schemas as a run-time requirement in README
<muktupavels> I probably will check if running under GNOME-Flashback and metacity schema is available.
<muktupavels> I think that tweak tool should not require metacity schemas. :)
<jbicha> that would be nice if that works since maybe someday tweak tool could be in main and metacity may be demoted to universe
 * jbicha works to demote metacity now :)
 * jbicha tries to bribe the Security Team to accept my MIRs by helping demote stuff to universe ;)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> yeah, all those metacity cves :)
<kenvandine> jbicha, i like this plan
<mitya57> muktupavels, side note: please don’t use “except:” construction, because it will catch not-really-exceptions like KeyboardInterrupt or GeneratorExit.
<mitya57> Please use “except SomeExceptionClass:” instead.
<muktupavels> mitya57: ok.
<mitya57> muktupavels, also do you know some real world metacity-1 themes? Those that I know are very old and look very ugly.
<muktupavels> mitya57: adapta-gtk-theme?
<muktupavels> mitya57: do you think that we dont need setting for that?
<mitya57> muktupavels, never tried it. Does it look worse when using it with GTK+ theme?
<muktupavels> I have not tried it... :P
<muktupavels> mitya57: "2. No GUI to change metacity theme."
<muktupavels> that is from mailing list
<mitya57> I think GTK+ themes are nowadays better quality than metacity-1 themes, as every theme designer wants to support CSD apps but not every designer wants to support Metacity.
<mitya57> muktupavels, that complaint is coming from Ubuntu user where Metacity currently defaults to metacity-1 themes. But in 17.10 it will default to gtk.
<mitya57> (I.e. in 17.04 the only way to change metacity theme is use dconf/gsettings. In 17.10 just change Gtk theme and Metacity theme will change too).
<muktupavels> mitya57: then better to not add setting? if user knows that he wants metacity theme it will know how to change that?
<muktupavels> What about gtk-window-decorator?
<mitya57> muktupavels, how is gtk-window-decorator different from Metacity? Or it is not able to use GTK+ themes?
<muktupavels> It should use same settings under GNOME-Flashback, GTK+ themes should work.
<mitya57> So it is not different…
<mitya57> I would say +0 for adding a setting. On one hand it will not have many users, on the other hand it won’t hurt either.
<jbicha> yeah, part of my concern is that I don't think theme devs care much about Metacity
<muktupavels> Metacity themes are used in MATE and probably in other desktops too, no?
<jbicha> if that request is coming from a 16.04 user, then maybe the problem is already solved now
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: ^ does MATE care about legacy Metacity themes?
<mitya57> The problem will be solved with next Metacity upload/sync where I will drop the gsettings-override.
<muktupavels> MATE use marco that only supports old metacity-1 themes.
<mitya57> Probably MATE/marco is the only reason why designers would add metacity-1 format to their themes. When marco adds GTK+ themes support or MATE switches to another WM that reason would be gone.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thinking... Maybe it's better that I start to reply on the MP first, and then we can talk about it tomorrow.
<jbicha> ok
<GunnarHj> jbicha: And yes, Europe work hours is fine. :) (You are in Eastern US, right?)
<jbicha> yes
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, let's talk tomorrow then. And, btw, congrats to being a core dev. :)
<jbicha> thank you
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-28
<didrocks> good morning!
<k_alam> Please look into following issues....
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgdata/+bug/1698437
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698437 in libgdata (Ubuntu) "Please upload libgdata 0.17.8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/1670269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670269 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu) "Add com.ubuntu.usbcreator.format for usb creator action" [Undecided,New]
<k_alam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1690407
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1690407 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Dragging icons on desktop pulls a part of background as well (Artful)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> Nautilus issue is really complicated and probably xorg specific...but mate/cinnamon fixed it by patching caja/nemo
<k_alam> Thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hello oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> Curiously there's a big reduction in lag using GNOME on Wayland compared to Xorg. Bigger than I expected. Although I'm only assuming both are using hardware cursors
<duflu> ^ RAOF did you ever notice that?
<RAOF> duflu: As always, “lag” is an unhelpful term :)
<duflu> RAOF: Visible disparity between the cursor and titlebar when dragging a window
<RAOF> Xorg cursor will be more responsive to mouse movements, wayland cursor will be better synchonised to window movements.
<duflu> Is it software rendered or did mutter use the delayed rendering trick (I think Weston already has)?
<RAOF> No?
<RAOF> Xorg cursor is entirely divorced from frame updates (to the extent that frame updates exist at all in X, which is not very much)
<RAOF> Wayland cursor is updated once a frame.
<duflu> RAOF: Oh, right, OK.
<duflu> Good trick, apparently
<RAOF> I think that the SIGIOectomy of Xorg has been done, so cursor updates are performed in a regular thread rather than a signal handler.
<duflu> Nevermind. I have a card in the backlog to port mirvanity to Wayland. That would provide better answers
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, duflu, RAOF
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, duflu, RAOF, re seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks :-)
<seb128> had an ok trip out of the waiting and the suboptimal wifi?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Mirv> once duflu is done with that and hopefully someone ports mirvfb somewhere too, I might finally stop getting Mir related highlights :)
<oSoMoN> :)
<oSoMoN> hey Mirv, how are you doing?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the trip was uneventful, everything on time as expected and waited a lot with flaky wifi as you saw…
<didrocks> but that was ok, back home finally :)
<RAOF> Hey yo everybody!
<duflu> Mirv: Long time no see. Sorry about that but yeah the name would change...
<seb128> didrocks, :-)
<didrocks> seb128: also, network, didn't get any (they even didn't gave us the "guest" password) during our workshop…
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hey oSoMoN, fine thanks, I've just had a few weeks of work but planning to spend holiday for July as originally planned (before April)
<didrocks> hey Mirv!
<seb128> :-/
<Mirv> duflu: no problem, it always brings smile to me when I get those funny highlights ;)
<Mirv> hey didrocks
<Mirv> oSoMoN: how are you?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m good, thanks! Holidays sound good, I’ll be afk a couple of weeks at the end of July too, looking forward to it :)
 * didrocks is eager to see the lightm -> gdm transition so that we can do the iso cleanswap
<didrocks> that will remove the indicators, and so, ubiquity after installation and such and such¿
<duflu> didrocks: I'm hoping gdm will also work around bug 1700485
<ubot5> bug 1700485 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Second login always fails. I have to reboot between logins" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700485
<Laney> morning!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks, wb
<Laney> how are you and how was it?
<didrocks> I'm good but a little bit tired due to travelling and arriving late yesterday
<didrocks> the demo and workshop were well received from what I heard from
<seb128> hey Laney, back from London already?
<seb128> didrocks, ubiquity is kept because of the indicators?
<seb128> didrocks, on the iso cleanswap I put a bunch of items in the trello card, I think there are some things we can get out but I don't think it's going to be big on space or maintaince saving
<seb128> well out of what is going to automatically fall out once gdm replaces lightdm
<Laney> yes, back last night
<Laney> how are you seb128?
<seb128> was the day in London good? useful?
<seb128> I'm good, I had some 7 hours sleep this night, also it's raining today and fresh which is nice for a change
<didrocks> seb128: yep, see the bug report I referenced in the trello card with cyphermox_'s investigation
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I saw your items on the card!
<didrocks> we can maybe removed Qt, so it will be quite some size :)
<seb128> right, that's probably just a matter of removing checkbox
<seb128> or going back to the old gtk version
<seb128> somebody pinged jibel about that some time ago but I think he said it was not somebody from qa and to ask $somebodyelse
<Laney> seb128: being there for some desktop related discussions was helpful ...
<Laney> and meeting up with people
<Laney> got to abuse ximion about some bugs
<seb128> haha
<duflu> koza, willcooke, Are there any bluetooth topics to discuss today? I have none that I can recall
<duflu> + seb128
<seb128> duflu, I don't have any topic and willcooke is at a snappy sprint so not going to join
<seb128> duflu, maybe we should just skip this one if there is nothing to discuss?
<duflu> seb128, Depends on koza. Also I'm out for next week's
<jibel> I'm stuck. anyone see anything obvious in this list of updates https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325600829/livecd.ubuntu.manifest.diff that could cause bug 1700557 ?
<ubot5> bug 1700557 in linux (Ubuntu) "VM doesn't boot after installation until an input event is received" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700557
<jibel> i'm updating all the packages 1 by 1 but it's tedious
<jibel> it looks like a kernel bug the the kernel is the same between the 2 images
<koza> duflu, we can skip the meeting
<duflu> koza, so long as you don't get surprised by my absence next week too :)
<koza> duflu, I promise I will not :)
<seb128> jibel, I see nothing suspicious in that list
<seb128> is the manifest listing kernels and such?
<seb128> duflu, koza, let's skip then?
<koza> seb128, duflu, yes let's skip
<seb128> k
<jibel> seb128, yes, it lists the content of the squashfs
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, I wonder if we should start removing the compat_desktop hacks from e.g nautilus as well
<jibel> the kernel was 4.10.0.22.24
<Laney> seb128: we can do, but those benefit other desktops too
<jibel> it ididn't change
<Laney> I think if we do then at least the migration from unity favourites to gnome shell favourites should fix that up
<Laney> or wait, isn't there a translation table in gnome shell itself?
<seb128> Laney, we did change the unity launcher config already afaik
<seb128> but the rename was an issue for e.g default mimetype handlers
<Laney> how?
<seb128> or other desktops
<seb128> well, your mimeapps (or whatever the name of that file is called) listed the old name
<seb128> and nothing is rewritting it with the new name
<seb128> well, if you have an user edited one
<seb128> where you changed for example your default image viewer to gimp and then back to eog.desktop
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I meant "how?" for the unity launcher thing
<seb128> Laney, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/325869839/nautilus_1%3A3.24.1-0ubuntu3_1%3A3.24.1-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<seb128> sorry I'm too lazy to find another url
<seb128> but that has the script in the diff :p
<Laney> people did that for everything?
<seb128> no, I expect some we didn't do
<seb128> we did it at least for those in the launcher default config
<seb128> anyway that script covers launcher only
<seb128> you say that gnome-shell has a mapping table?
<seb128> how does it work?
<Laney> if it sees one name, that is translated to another
<andyrock> good morning
<seb128> that covers launcher?
<seb128> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> mpt is it possible to have a full design with all the cases?
<mpt> andyrock, yes, I’m planning to work on that today
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/js/ui/appFavorites.js#n10
<andyrock> otherwise it's likely I waste one more week
<andyrock> hey seb128 good you?
<seb128> andyrock, I'm good thanks!
<seb128> Laney, shrug, that's a long list, for sure we didn't migrate most of those
<Laney> yep
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1662296
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1662296 in unity (Ubuntu) "Remap renamed .desktop files" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> let me scrollback (working on the migration script as we skip)
<seb128> Laney, imho we should just stop trying to handle the rename and drop the hacks, it might lead to some config issues for upgraders but oh well, those are easy to fix and the hacks have a cost in maintainance and leads to some buggy UIs where items are listed twice
<Laney> ok, well I try to propose ways to mitigate the impact, but if you want to say that we accept the issues then just do it
<didrocks> yeah, it was only once for nautilus AFAIK
<didrocks> I don't think anybody wrote anything for others
<seb128> Laney, I can put a card in the backlog and see how it goes/if we have cycles to work on a better solution
<seb128> I'm just getting annoyed by the dup items in some UIs
<Laney> what's the chance of that?
<Laney> I think nobody will, so that is the same as saying that we won't do it, in which case just don't do it
<seb128> hum
<Laney> it's fair to say that the workaround creates its own issues
<Laney> and was never that complete anyway
<seb128> my gut feeling is that the impact on users is small annoyances when they have to re-add a launcher icon or reselect a default app
<seb128> which is annoying but easy to workaround
<Laney> as you wish then
<Laney> I don't think it's that hard to migrate stuff over
<Laney> but it is work and if nobody's going to do it
<seb128> well that's only my opinion, I would welcome some other people stating what they think
<Laney> then decide what is more important
<seb128> it's not hard but that table from g-s has some 30 items
<didrocks> hum, I can't log into the wayland session anymore
<seb128> and some of the packages are direct syncs
<Laney> doesn't have to be in the individual packages
<Laney> it can be in gnome-shell
<Laney> or anywhere in fact
<seb128> right
<Laney> I don't feel that strongly about it any more
<Laney> just made a proposal but you're free to go a different way
<seb128> didrocks, wdyt?
<seb128> Laney, I'm not deciding more than you here :p
<didrocks> you know I'm always in favor of smooth user transitions, especially if it's not a lot of work for us
<didrocks> the question though is that most of the transitions have already been done, right?
<didrocks> how many are missing since the LTS?
<didrocks> (as we missed all the others pre-LTS, and it's too late)
<seb128> I don't even remember if those renames happened mostly before xenial or after
<seb128> let me check
<Laney> it's not too late, since we renamed the desktop files
<Laney> that was papering over the problem
<seb128> right
<seb128> we didn't drop the old name
<Laney> although that only happened for a few applications
<seb128> so non migrated configs still work
<Laney> so it was at best quite incomplete :-)
<didrocks> ah, we didn't drop old names
<Laney> it makes a copy with the old name
<didrocks> so, basically, the issue is for non G-S desktop, if we drop them, correct?
<didrocks> (as G-S has that map)
<Laney> and gnome-shell for mimeapps associations as far as I can tell
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> I would still do it, doesn't sound to be that much work
<Laney> I proposed an idea ages ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1662296/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1662296 in unity (Ubuntu) "Remap renamed .desktop files" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> but actually I would probably just copy the list instead of making each package do it
<seb128> right, each package sounds complex
<Laney> and maybe we can tell flavours 'you might want to do this' instead of providing some hook mechanism
<seb128> let me put a card in the backlog about doing that migration in gnome-shell's package
<didrocks> hum, interesting
<Laney> that is probably too difficult
<didrocks> a little bit of work on session-migrations though, but sounds like a better and more scalable idea
<didrocks> copy the list and having new hooks for all is easier, indeed
<seb128> didrocks, you mean on session-migrations itself? or just a migration python script to ship in g-s?
<didrocks> seb128: well, with the initial proposal from Laney, it involved some work on session-migrations itself
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, if somebody wants to do that it would be nice
<didrocks> but, if we have a list, we can have a package shipping utility functions somewhere in python for instance
<didrocks> and having multiple scripts using it
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> which is easier IMHO
<Laney> just sharing the list is probably good enough
<Laney> and have something common do the mimeapps.list bit as that is shared across environments
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> where should this python package live in your opinion?
<Laney> https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/blob/master/libappstream-glib/as-store.c#L721 there's a bigger one BTW
<Laney> hmm, don't know
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, I created https://trello.com/c/M3Vc1BDm/172-handle-better-gnome-desktop-renames
<didrocks> perfect, thanks seb128!
<seb128> yw
<Laney> thx!
<Laney> good discussion
<didrocks> so, basically, we have those utilities "somewhere"
<didrocks> if you ship a list with a simple hook, importing that package
<didrocks> it will run the migration for mimeapps and G-S launcher
<didrocks> (if needed)
<didrocks> and we can add as well other desktop in it
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> (everytime checking if the schema is there ofc)
<Laney> or the desktops can ship it themselves
<Laney> and just read this file in in their hooks
<seb128> or have our migration script in gnome-shell or ubuntu-session
<Laney> or import the same python module
<seb128> and other desktops handle their configs/users
<didrocks> could do, I'll explore options
<seb128> what Laney said basically
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Laney> ♥
<popey> didrocks: hello! do you know of any clutter apps which we have successfully snapped?
<popey> I'm getting libgl errors, even when using desktop-gtk3, and the opengl plug (among others).
<popey> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24970892/ is the super simple clutter app we're testing with
<popey> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24970908/ is what you get when you run that
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/weather.png
<Laney> depressing weather ⓒ GNOME MMXVII
<tseliot> seb128, Laney, jbicha: I have a patch for gdm (LP: #1697882), how do I proceed? What branch shall I use for the MP?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1697882 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "GDM should not allow X11 sessions when NVIDIA's KMS is enabled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697882
<oSoMoN> didrocks, https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/66
<mpt> Laney, it’s not just light rain, it’s Light rain
<oSoMoN> seb128 (or anyone else who can sponsor): I'm gonna need cppunit 1.14 in artful, filed sync request as bug #1700953
<ubot5> bug 1700953 in cppunit (Ubuntu) "Sync cppunit 1.14.0-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700953
<oSoMoN> (needed to build LO 5.4.0 RC1)
<Laney> tseliot: I don't know of a branch for gdm3, so a debdiff on the bug is probably OK - and if it's suitable for upstream, please submit it there too & then write the URL into the patch you submit & link the bug. :)
<Laney> oSoMoN: looks like it breaks other stuff, what should we do there?
<jbicha> tseliot: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu (for artful)
<jbicha> good morning
<Laney> Vcs-Bzr should say that
<Laney> hi
<oSoMoN> Laney, not sure, I’ll see if the LO dependency can be relaxed back to 1.13
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Good morning! Time to sort out the seed MP?
<seb128> oSoMoN, Laney, is that a transition? maybe we just need to deal with it?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: I believe we don't want extra gnome-getting-started-docs- pkgs in the live image
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Too big? I suspected you'd say that. But gnome-user-docs?
<jbicha> jibel: you've done work before on iso image size; do you know if Installed-Size or Download-Size is a reasonable estimate of how much space a pkg will take on the iso?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Isn't it the Download-Size, i.e. the size of the .deb files, which adds to the ISO size?
<Laney> seb128: sort of, it requires code changes to packages that aren't all uploaded in debian yet
<jibel> jbicha, installed-size is a good approximation
<jibel> jbicha, and download size is the exact size of the package
<jibel> of the deb
<jbicha> GunnarHj: ok, so g-u-docs-de is 3.2 MB and -fr is 1.8 MB, etc.
<jbicha> I'm thinking those numbers are kind of high, what do you think?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Right. And if we had let the builders strip it, precisely that size would have been added to language-pack-gnome-XX-base for those languages.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I have no own idea of what's reasonable in this case. But if you read that bug report, the overall idea seems to be that nothing further should be pulled by language-selector for those languages.
<jbicha> I get 12 MB by adding up those extra languages for user docs: https://paste.debian.net/973701/
<jbicha> which bug report?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Bug #1520278
<ubot5> bug 1520278 in Ubuntu Seeds "Default languages strategy for Ubuntu desktop CD" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520278
<GunnarHj> jbicha: To give you some perspective of things affecting ISO size: The archive size of fonts-noto-cjk is currently 170 MiB in the daily builds. It was recently increased by 100 MiB, but will soon be reduced by 120 MiB by splitting the package.
<jbicha> changing the German dictionaries adds 10 MB https://paste.debian.net/973707/
<GunnarHj> jbicha: More than I'd have guessed. But -frami is what's preferred by the German users and what has been pulled by pkg_depends for a few cycles. I really think we should get rid of such inconsistencies.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: maybe, but I don't think I can make that decision by myself
<jbicha> didrocks: since 1520278 was your bug, do you want to weigh in?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Understood. Who can?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: the Desktop Team collectively
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I think that the reason for the current delta between the seed and pkg_depends is that things have gradually changed over time. I have adapted pkg_depends, but have been unaware of the implication of the seeds.
<jbicha> and the extra getting-started-docs pkgs proposed add 83 MB https://paste.debian.net/973708/
<GunnarHj> jbicha: The latter is much. :(
<jbicha> but if you're measuring by "able to do offline install with no missing language support" for those languages…
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yeah, in that case we can stop talking about sizes. ;)
<seb128> oSoMoN, good job figuring out the libreoffice menu issue
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME followed Ubuntu's example and installed the extra language suppport in 16.10 (the iso went from ~1.2 GB to ~1.4 GB)
<jbicha> but g-getting-started-docs wasn't split out yet (the Ubuntu GNOME daily now says ~1.5 GB)
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks for spotting it!
<seb128> yw :-)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Compared with Ubuntu GNOME 16.10/17.04, the ISO size ought to be reduced a bit when packages are moved to main stripped.
<GunnarHj> s/main stripped/main and stripped/
<jbicha> GunnarHj: if we don't get additional comments here, feel free to ask on the desktop mailing list or at a Tuesday meeting
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey, did you see my ping yesterday? what's the status of n-mp/nplan/autopkgtest?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Since it's Wednesday, I think I'll post to the list then.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, can you please look at bug #1684097? I think that they messed up the POT creation somehow - please see my latest comment. Do you have an idea offhand how to fix it?
<ubot5> bug 1684097 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Date format isn't good" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684097
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<tseliot> Laney, jbicha: ok, thanks
<jbicha> seb128: are you ok with the patches at LP: #1696418 and LP: #1575222 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1696418 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu Trusty) "gnome-help/shell-introduction.page link to removed files" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696418
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1575222 in session-shortcuts (Ubuntu Zesty) "Translate session action in dash" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575222
<seb128> jbicha, the first one no opinion, I think it's wrong to not debug the issue and fix it properly but I don't care enough about trusty to spend time debugging it and I'm not going to block others if they want to workaorund that way
<seb128> the other one looks good
<mpt> andyrock, if a livepatch fails, the fallback is for it to install as a normal update (requiring restart), right?
<andyrock> yeah, so you should update/upgrade restart with the new kernel
<andyrock> I don't think there are fixes that are distributed with livepatch but not with normal repo
<mpt> andyrock, do you you have any data on how often it happens that a livepatch update doesn’t work?
<andyrock> nope
<jbicha> k_alam: if you attach a patch to an Ubuntu bug, please remember to subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<didrocks> jbicha: unsure I want to dive into such a discussion before we get a good idea of our iso size with the transitions done
<didrocks> popey: I don't know about any of them, sorry
<GunnarHj> jbicha: One thing just struck me: As regards gnome-user-docs-<lang> for the big languages, they would basically replace localized ubuntu-docs pages in the language-pack-gnome-XX-base packages, so the net effect on the ISO size ought to be negligible. Given that, the remaining concern is the German hunspell packages and gnome-getting-started-docs-<lang>. Do you agree?
<tseliot> jbicha: ok, merge proposal sent
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels Hi
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg: hi
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels I thought it might be a good idea to introduce you to greyback
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, I've noticed there's an u-c-c in proposed for xenial, with a bug that has verification-failed
<greyback> muktupavels: hi
<muktupavels> ?
<muktupavels> greyback: hi
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels greyback is the Mir lead. He spoke to me on Monday about how Mir could be used as a Wayland compositor.
<Laney> hi Trevinho
<Laney> Trevinho: ok?
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels Thought you might be interested in hearing about these developments.
<Trevinho> Laney: so.. I've to release a change too in xenial, so I'm wondering how long I should wait or... if I can just add the PR to your silo waiting
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, ok. You're still in london?
<greyback> muktupavels: I'm wanting to chat with shell/window manager devs, to learn what their plans are for Wayland adoption in future
<greyback> muktupavels: we've this big chunk of code called Mir, which (once we've Wayland support enabled) might be of use to shell authors, but there's likely features we're missing that you'd need
<greyback> muktupavels: if you can spare me a few mins, I'd like to pick your brain on this topic
<Laney> Trevinho: I think that verification-failed could be verification-done-xenial. The change works, it just happens to not fix the bug.
<muktupavels> greyback: I dont know anything about wayland...
<Laney> do you want to push on changing that / getting it released?
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg: what are your plans about Metacity in MATE?
<Trevinho> Laney: ok, so I'll change that
<greyback> muktupavels: budgie uses metacity, right?
<Laney> meh, my desktop just crashed in the middle of an upgrade
<greyback> muktupavels: talking with flexiondotorg we were just discussing the things that their metacity fork would need, should it move away from X11
<muktupavels> greyback, no
<muktupavels> they use mutter
<didrocks> do you know if G-S can pin devices in the dash?
<didrocks> (knowing if it's something I need to transition as well)
<greyback> muktupavels: durrr, think I'm getting my wires crossed, sorry
<muktupavels> greyback: my opinion is that Metacity has been and will be x11 only
<greyback> muktupavels: ok. Metacity does everything you need from a compositor? Any features you wish it had?
<greyback> muktupavels: and for budgie-wm, is mutter easy to work with?
<muktupavels> greyback: what features? example?
<muktupavels> greyback: I dont know
<greyback> muktupavels: features I think of are "is it flexible enough for what you want", is the window management good? Does it save/restore your window positions if you plug/unplug external monitors? Is it using your GPU, or software only
<greyback> high-dpi support is nice to have. touch screen support too
<muktupavels> dont know about window positions when plugin / unplugin monitors. probably not.
<muktupavels> Metacity has high-dpi support.
<greyback> muktupavels: ok, well it sounds like you're pretty happy with metacity at the moment
<greyback> muktupavels: but if you ever fancy looking into moving away from X, look me up, I'll have info you might find useful
<muktupavels> greyback: yes, I am happy. there are things that I want, but moving away from x is not one of them.
<greyback> muktupavels: ok, well thanks for chatting with me
<muktupavels> :)
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels The plans for Metacity in MATE are unchanged from what we discussed a few weeks back.
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have the scaling configuration key I need to migrate between unity and G-S?
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels We'd like to update mate-settings-daemon so Metacity is fully supported and allow distro maintainers to ship either Metacity or Marco.
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, so far we can't migrate anything, just reset the defaults
<Trevinho> didrocks: so they're font-scaling-factor and ui-scaling in org.gnome.desktop.interface
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah. and the cursor-size one
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, why reset? if we keep the same values, it's going to break?
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels The MATE dev who is going to work on the m-s-d changes is taking exams right now, so I expect that work to start in a few weeks.
<didrocks> (and so, what to migrate later on as they are in org.gnome.*)
<muktupavels> flexiondotorg: OK
<Trevinho> didrocks: we can't reuse those with great results in gnome...
<Trevinho> didrocks: also that would break the gnome automatic-scaling algo
<didrocks> Trevinho: did you change the scale, or is it the float vs integer thing?
<Trevinho> didrocks: so, we can migrate the settings later once the new mutter configuration is theree with per-monitor-scaling
<Trevinho> but right now it's just not worth it
<didrocks> Trevinho: but basically, you are changing the scale/definition of those keys?
<didrocks> this is why they are not compatible with the previous values?
<Trevinho> didrocks: the new settings will be inside mutter config ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Trevinho> but that file has not any room for scaling right now
<didrocks> Trevinho: sorry, but I would like to understand why the previous values aren't compatible (probably stupid question, but I didn't dive into your work) :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: so, if you just keep thje values we have they'll break things in some cases
<didrocks> so, you changed the semantic of the values?
<Trevinho> didrocks: currently they are not... But you'll just end up with global values which might be wrong. Like if the user had a 1.5 scaling he'll get a shel and everyhthing scaled at 2 and the text at 0.75
<Trevinho> didrocks: this *migtht* be ok for now...
<Trevinho> But... the thing is when the new mutter configuration will be used, we'd have to reset these values anyway to rely on user configuration or automatic-scaling.
<didrocks> ah, because you are more fine-grained and can scale multiple things
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> so
<Trevinho> So, up to you, or we do reset them now, or later
<didrocks> but we'll need to reset them in any case
<didrocks> and not basing on them
<didrocks> correct?
<Trevinho> yeah, otherwise all the scaling we're doing now, is just bypassed
<didrocks> ok
<Trevinho> we *migth* reuse the com.ubuntu.user-interface settings in future to figure out user preferences on fractional scaling
<mpt> andyrock, design completed. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=diff&rev2=214&rev1=211> The part I haven’t done is the error cases, because I don’t know what they are.
<Trevinho> so we won't loose that information, but right now, I'm not sure what's the best approach
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't find font-scaling-factor
<Trevinho> I had to do this, in order to get things working in the new mutter
<didrocks> nor ui-scaling
<didrocks> only cursor-size
<Trevinho> didrocks: names are actually scaling-factor for UI
<Trevinho> and text-scaling-factor
<didrocks> Trevinho: better with the correct name! Ok, going to reset the 3 at the same time :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<andyrock> mpt: error cases for what? to enable livepatch  or in the status of livepatch?
<didrocks> only if they had Unity, ok?
<didrocks> Trevinho: or for everyone upgrading?
<mpt> andyrock, both
<andyrock> mmm for enabling it can be:
<andyrock> 1. we don't get the livepatch token from the service for an user (e.g. the user is not allowed to use the service)
<andyrock> 2. we get a token but the user is already using livepatch on more that 3 machines
<andyrock> so enable will fail
<andyrock> 3. We get a corrupted token and everything will just fail (it should not happen but maybe better to add a generic error case?)
<jbicha> Trevinho: it might be better to use a more generic schema name than "com.ubuntu" but I believe GNOME at least doesn't really have code yet to do gsettings>gsettings migration
<Trevinho> didrocks: i'd do it only for people with unity
<andyrock> mpt: regardint the livepatch status:
<Trevinho> jbicha: no wait, it's already there
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NZfgrDff/
<Trevinho> jbicha: gsettings get com.ubuntu.user-interface scale-factor
<andyrock> mpt: let me know if you need something more
<jbicha> Trevinho: you're thinking of pushing com.ubuntu.user-interface into GNOME, right?
<Trevinho> jbicha: nope... Once we'll have the new mutter configuration working, we *might* use these settings to define the user-defined scaling
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, doing so
<jbicha> I don't understand but ok
<Trevinho> jbicha: however... Since we'll have sane defaults anyway, i guess we'll just ignore them and user might re-adapt in g-c-c
<Trevinho> jbicha: what is not clear?
<jbicha> what was not clear was: "will you push the schema into GNOME Shell"? "nope, but we might use it"
<jbicha> I think it's fine to reset things (so use different schemas?) and let the user decide if the new way works fine out-of-the-box after upgrade
<jbicha> tseliot: is NVIDIA working to get KMS working correctly? do you know when that will be ready?
<Trevinho> jbicha: oh, well... the situation is a bit tricky in fact... We should probably have in the past untiy not to set gtk-default settings by default but using a different profile or something like that. But now we've done it.
<Trevinho> So... If the user logs in gnome we should reset these values. It might be also worth to split the settings in order to have unity *and* gnome working with different parameters, but thsi is not supported. And I've not looked how we can do it. Maybe just unity-settings-daemon could do by chanigng the xsettings instead of touching the gsettings ones
<jbicha> why can't you just use different schema names?
<Trevinho> jbicha: we might have done it, but we didn't as we needed a quick solution at the time, and something that applied to gtk settings without doing much
<Trevinho> jbicha: so now, we can move to different gsettings schemas, I just need to figure out how to make unity-settings-daemon to feed gtk with the unity scaling settings
<jbicha> Trevinho: your hidpi work hasn't been merged into GNOME yet, right?
<Trevinho> jbicha: nope
<Trevinho> jbicha: but anyways these things are still  relevant now
<seb128> hum, what are you trying to resolve there?
<seb128> I missed the start of the discussion and the backlog is quite long
<seb128> is that what to do about the scaling settings on upgrade?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes... and then about having both desktops available, with different options
<Trevinho> as unity would break gnome by changing the gtk values
<seb128> right
<seb128> well it's probably not often that the same user alternate between desktops
<Trevinho> seb128: but even if an user tries gnome, then he goes back to unity again for a while... Then say we release the fractional and he wants to go to gnome in the LTS or whatever... at that point there won't be a migration (it has already ran)
<Trevinho> so... if you go back and forth you break things
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's not ideally
<seb128> ideal
<seb128> but most users don't do back and forth
<didrocks> yeah, so, I conditioned the reset to:
<Trevinho> yeah, well who does it, generally know how to fix too
<didrocks> - you have unity installed
<Trevinho> but still
<didrocks> - first time you start ubuntu or ubuntu-wayland session
<Trevinho> seb128: I've to check this, but I guess maybe using u-s-d to handle the values isn't bad
<seb128> didrocks, that seems about right to me
<didrocks> hum, no more bzr rewrite/rebase
<didrocks> and ken pushed things on gnome-session :p
 * didrocks will merge then
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, about that,....
<Trevinho> didrocks: I can't get the bzr rewrite plugin to work here
<Trevinho> didrocks: how to install that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: it's been remove
<didrocks> removed*
<didrocks> from what I see
 * didrocks would really like to have new repo org
<Trevinho> eh, in fact I installed from src, but I didn't get it as an avvailable command
<kenvandine> didrocks, sorry... i updated the branch to reflect what was in artful :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: not your fault! :)
<seb128> have a good evening desktopers
<oSoMoN> have a good one seb128
<didrocks> same to you seb128
<kenvandine> good night
<tseliot> jbicha: they are going to need the Unix Device Memory Allocator API to land in the kernel before they can fix the problem. This might take a while
<tseliot> Laney: I replied. Thanks for reviewing the MP
<Laney> tseliot: np!
<Laney> goodnight!
<immu> can someone tell me of why i cannot log into gnome session?
<immu> gnome-wayland session?
<gQuigs> immu: Ubuntu version?  LiveCD or install?
<gQuigs> oh, and graphics card?
<immu> i am on 17.10 builds
<immu> i think i am running on intel gpu on built
<gQuigs> immu: Live or installed?
<immu> installed
<immu> i am on hybrid graphics
<immu> Intel+Nvidia750
<gQuigs> immu: I'd guess it's related to that.. can you try full disabling the nvidia card in the BIOS and see if it works then?
<immu> sure
<immu> since i am on Alpha build i think i cannot switch to Nvidia GPU yet
<immu> i am on Nouveau driver. so its using that
<immu> also why is firefox stuck at 50.1.x
<gQuigs> yea definitely try switching to intel
<gQuigs> dev doesn't get security updates, and firefox is usually released that way,  likely worth making that work.. but that's how it is today
<immu> when are things expected to be normal at what stage of the release cycle
<kenvandine> immu, firefox 54 is in artful-proposed
<kenvandine> not sure why it hasn't migrated to release yet
<jbicha> because it doesn't build on architectures we care about but don't care about ;)
<kenvandine> jbicha, lol
<kenvandine> indeed
<gQuigs> right, we've discussed that before :)
<immu> but i am currently running on 50.1.0 firefox?
<kenvandine> immu, that's what's in artful release yes
<kenvandine> 54 is in artful-proposed, you'll get it after someone gets it building for all architectures
<immu> okie :)
<immu> tomm is alpha1 release date
<immu> so what shall we see on release alpha1 date
<immu> brb rebooting to kernel 4.11.x
<immu> back
<jbicha> immu: the development release does not get guaranteed security updates, some security updates get delayed a while
<jbicha> but for Firefox, one workaround is to use the firefox-next PPA from the mozillateam; that will get you Firefox Beta instead of the latest stable release
<immu> jbicha, i shall wait then will use google chrome for a while
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-29
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, how are you?
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, good and you?
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm good thanks
<Laney> hey hey HEY!
<ricotz> ochosi, hi :), make sure to enable debug-symbols build/publishing of a ppa where you build libreoffice
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ^
<ricotz> ochosi, sorry
<seb128> hey Laney,how are you?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack
<oSoMoN> hey hey HEY Laney
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> I'm stepping out for a an hour or so (probably less)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, how is london and the snappy discussions?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> good thanks, tired for some reason though
<Laney> you?
<seb128> good
<willcooke> seb128, we're making progress!
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<seb128> though was up from 5 to 8
<seb128> at least I worked some hours already
<seb128> need to go for an appointement now, back in a bit
<oSoMoN> wow, that's an early start
<jamesh> seb128: I noticed your post about accessing themes from snapped applications.  If we only care about working on classic Ubuntu and only care about themes installed on the base system, I don't think this would be too difficult to implement
<didrocks> jamesh: doesn't work, nothing will ensure you have a gtk theme corresponding to the app / platform snap you get
<jamesh> didrocks: but the user's selected theme will be on the base system, no?
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> it means you need to have it for gtk 3.xx, 3.x+1, 3.x+2…
<jamesh> yep.
<jamesh> the base system would need to provide versions of the theme compatible with what's used by the confined app
<didrocks> but that prevents people to deliver/port their themes
<didrocks> as they will need to provide any version available to any gtk version some apps may be shipped as a snap
<didrocks> nothing will enforce/ensure that, and it could then be a lottery, removing the "snap would work anywhere"
<didrocks> also, other distros won't be supported
<jamesh> didrocks: that's going to be the case anyway though, right?
<didrocks> not really, if you have selected slots/plugs for this, that makes it predictable and portable accross distros
<jamesh> didrocks: if the user's selected theme doesn't provide a version compatible with the app's GTK, would this look any worse than what currently happens?
<didrocks> jamesh: what currently happens is that people embeed some themes in the snap. It's working for 90%+ of use case (if not more)
<didrocks> the suggested solution is a step over that
<didrocks> but at least, developers/users will only be able to select themes that are coming from snap themes
<didrocks> so, giving us way more control
<didrocks> accross distro
<didrocks> which is the goal, right? To have desktop snaps everywhere and not restricted to ubuntu
<didrocks> (or the new goal is only to have desktop classic snaps, so working on ubuntu, no portal/confinement?)
<jamesh> didrocks: presumably they can still do that though, right?
<didrocks> jamesh: only if we provide that feature, correct
<Laney> interesting
<jamesh> if XDG_DATA_DIRS causes them to find themes inside the snap and the base system's themes, they've got the same fallback.
<didrocks> which is why there is this thread, to layout what's needed
<Laney> with the proposal, will the system's themes be hidden from the snap?
<didrocks> jamesh: no, classic is ubuntu only
<Laney> or is it an overlay?
<didrocks> Laney: that's a good question, right now (with the current arch) it would be hidden
<jamesh> didrocks: really?  I thought classic was any system where the root file system wasn't managed by snapd.
<didrocks> but we can extend it
<didrocks> jamesh: from what I know, classic is ubuntu classic only
<didrocks> I may be wrong though
<didrocks> but I don't think we should offer a different experience for classic snaps than the confined ones
<jamesh> didrocks: I think "classic mode" in snapd is distinct from "Ubuntu Classic"
<didrocks> jamesh: I know it's different, but I'm pretty sure it's only running on ubuntu classic though
<didrocks> (was disabled in fedora at least in the past for instance)
<jamesh> didrocks: I'm not sure how graphical snaps would even work on Arch, Fedora, etc if they weren't running in classic mode.
<didrocks> jamesh: why are we developping portals thus?
<jamesh> that would require a snapped X server for instance
<didrocks> as this won't work in classic?
<jamesh> there's too many things called "classic"
<jamesh> snapd's "classic confinement" is also different
<didrocks> snap in classic mode
<didrocks> which is what you are talking about, correct?
<jamesh> didrocks: "classic confinement" == no AppArmor confinement, and direct access to the host's root file system
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> which is what we mean by "classic snaps"
<jamesh> didrocks: "classic mode" == host system's root file system isn't the core snap, and a bunch of extra slots are automatically added to core
<jamesh> such as "x11", "unity7", "network-manager", etc
<didrocks> thanks, I know that for at least a year or so :p
<didrocks> remember I worked on snapd? :p
<jamesh> a strict confined snap may still be relying on features that are generally only available in classic mode
<jamesh> so I'm wondering if access to system themes could be the same.
<didrocks> that could be, but it means that distros will have to ship all themes again for all possible gtk version
<didrocks> which they won't, as flatpak is going another way
<didrocks> so, it will be mostly broken on non ubuntu distro
<didrocks> (also, it means everytime a new gtk version is out, we need to upload any existings themes, even the 3rd parties, to include that gtk version)
<didrocks> and all ditros will have to do that, as a SRU
<didrocks> doesn't sound really scalable
<jamesh> okay, so if we step back a bit, would "single snap providing all themes people care about, ever" be acceptable?
<jamesh> that's not perfect either, but it gets around the SRU issue
<jamesh> once you go to "multiple theme snaps talking to multiple app snaps", we're outside of what snapd's interfaces can currently handle
<didrocks> jamesh: it's not single snap
<didrocks> jamesh: it's one snap per theme
<didrocks> yeah
<zyga> https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/3542
<didrocks> but the idea is to have snapd support our use-case
<jamesh> didrocks: and that's not going to work with the current plug/slot model
<didrocks> jamesh: I know, the goal is to fix the software to work with it
<didrocks> that's why we spent time on a gdoc and examples to illustrates that
<didrocks> we are not going to be able to have one snap exposing any themes that could be community-contributed ever
<didrocks> I guess there are good reasons it's not the approach (using system or one big snap) that flatpak went with either
<willcooke> robert_ancell, see zyga's comment ^
<andyrock> mooorning
<seb128> jamesh, I don't know if we care only about classic
<seb128> ideally you can build a device with a gtk frontend and a theme installed from a snap
<seb128> I though we were designing things to work in an snap-only stack context in any case
<seb128> but I see you already had a good discussion on the channel and Didier already made that point
<didrocks> jamesh: also, you probably know it, but /usr/share/themes isn't suffcieitn
<didrocks> sufficient*
<didrocks> there are gtk engines like gtk2, used by Qt, which are in /usr/lib/<triplet>
<didrocks> (and so, we need those dynamic name support)
<popey> robert_ancell: heya, remember I set a cron job to open gnome software, having updated to the one you recommended. Still getting the issue http://imgur.com/a/K6chl
<popey> robert_ancell: you mentioned there might be a log somewhere I can look at?
<robert_ancell> popey, you can run gnome-software with --verbose
<popey> robert_ancell: oh, so I am not in a position to provide info now, but need to run with --verbose for some days until it happens again?
<robert_ancell> popey, yeah, that would give us something to see. I hope it doesn't cause it to not occur...
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<ricotz> willcooke, hi, I guess I dare to ask one more time about admin-rights for https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice
<seb128> ricotz, hey, what do you need the admin rights for there? I don't know if Will ever got back to you on the topic but we discussed it but Bjoern was the only one familiar with that ppa and your libreoffice work so we don't feel like we know enough about the topic to understand the consequences of the change or why you need admin rights
<seb128> ricotz, it might help if you could email will/osomon/me with the rational or the changes you want to work on/do
<ricotz> seb128, I explained it to Will some weeks ago with the promise to follow up on it, although nothing happened
<seb128> ricotz, I can't speak for him, but he's busy and as said we discussed it and we feel like we lack knowledge, maybe you can email us 3 as suggested?
<ricotz> seb128, alright, I won't pursue this further
<seb128> as you wish
<seb128> but as said I'm not speaking for Will, maybe he's going to get back to you about what you asked
<seb128> I just know that I personally don't know enough libreoffice and that ppa to add an admin without understand why
<seb128> understanding
<seb128> cyphermox_, hey, still not around?
<seb128> I should check hr, he might be off this week?
<seb128> oh yeah, he's off until july 10th
<seb128> great
<seb128> jibel, did you figure out the livecd input issue? is that what is blocking the iso promotion to current?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks for spotting that i-d MP! So there has been a solution for months, and then there is that jenkins guy who blocks it. :( Who can move it forward?
<seb128> GunnarHj, yw! what jenkins guy?
<GunnarHj> seb128: jenkins.canonical.com. (Suppose it's some kind of bot...)
<seb128> GunnarHj, what the bot is saying is that the change are making some tests fail, see https://jenkins.canonical.com/unity-api-1/job/build-2-binpkg/arch=amd64,release=xenial+overlay/1580/console
<seb128> and what blocked it is mostly that the people who were working on it got fired and the project they worked on discontinued
<seb128> so somebody needs to pick it up and make it working
<GunnarHj> seb128: And Unity is being dropped anyway... Sounds as a "won't fix" to me. :(
<GunnarHj> seb128: Especially since it's fine in the latest LTS.
<seb128> GunnarHj, unity is not being dropped yet, it's moving in universe for now, and indicators are used in other desktops
<seb128> shouldn't be too difficult to fix
<seb128> also zesty is currently supported and ships with unity
<seb128> though I'm unsure we are going to see a langpack update in zesty
<seb128> so fixing it there might be useless
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah... Charles Kerr stated on the MP that the bot failure is "false alarm".
<GunnarHj> seb128: Which desktops besides Unity use the indicators?
<seb128> GunnarHj, xubuntu has support for them, mate uses some
<GunnarHj> seb128: I see. Thanks.
<seb128> yw
<Laney> ok, night!
<oSoMoN> good night all!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-06-30
<twoj__> Anybody have a good idea how to reset a 'frozen' session?  I'm running TeamViewer to one account/desktop and that session is frozen, where I get X for cursor
<twoj__> However in second session I can log in via RSH and get console
<twoj__> No process is really pegging the CPU or memory?
<twoj__> Hello....   anybody free?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<duflu> Hello oSoMoN
<duflu> Hmm, curious how many Gnome Tweaks don't actually work...
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, good afternoon!
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> hey duflu didrocks desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<duflu> lo seb128
<duflu> hi seb128
<seb128> duflu, how are you? having a good friday? ready for the w.e?
<duflu> seb128: More VAAPI debugging. Not fun. And I'm not sure about being ready for the weekend :) How are you?
<seb128> I had a good 7 hours sleep, feeling good
<seb128> let's see what friday brings now
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, seb128
<didrocks> joyeux vendredi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> :)
<oSoMoN> seb128, I’m reconsidering the move to a classic snap for LO, thinking it’s not such a good idea after all. Built a strict snap with the desktop-gtk3 launcher, and that fixes most of the known issues \o/
<oSoMoN> only bug #1665106 requires a patch, but it’s trivial, and I’ll see if I can upstream it, given how similar it is to https://github.com/LibreOffice/core/commit/28a03248b1d1649e157b788e43dfe8326f165379
<ubot5> bug 1665106 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[Snap] Ctrl+click on a link doesn't open the link" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665106
<seb128> lut didrocks, bon vendredi !
<seb128> oSoMoN, oh, nice
<seb128> oSoMoN, oh, right, we also have a fake xdg-open calling a dbus method, only it's under /usr/local/bin/xdg-open for us
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I'm opening a donation page for the launcher ;)
<seb128> lol
<oSoMoN> seb128, yep, so the patch looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24987313/
<seb128> oSoMoN, looks good, the other alternative would be to tell them to call "xdg-open" rather than "/usr/bin/xdg-open"
<oSoMoN> didrocks, will the donations pay for all those extra hours you put into it? ;)
<seb128> so local versions take over
<seb128> including the snap one
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hem, "funds repartitions need to be decided and voted on" :p
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes that’s another option, I’ll see what upstream prefers
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> /usr/local/bin was in $PATH
<didrocks> then removed by upstream
<didrocks> but ogra told he would reinclude it IIRC
<didrocks> (some months ago)
<seb128> that's a snap issue to be resolved yeah
<seb128> I was talking about the libreoffice side
<didrocks> that was in the snap-confine related change IIRC (the move to snap run)
<andyrock> good morning
<oSoMoN> buon giorno andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock, happy friday!
<didrocks> hey andyrock
<oSoMoN> tjaalton, when do you think llvm-toolchain-4.0 will migrate to xenial-updates? I’ve tested a build of chromium-browser (dev branch) with clang-4.0 from -proposed, and that works well
<tjaalton> oSoMoN: along with the rest of the 16.04.3 hwe stack
<tjaalton> next month
<tjaalton> best guess
<oSoMoN> good, looking forward to it
<ogra_> didrocks, it should be in the launchers afaik ...
<ogra_> also ... we moved xdg-open inside core to a sane path
<didrocks> ogra_: changing PATH to a system one?
<didrocks> I don't understand why the PATH was removed without warning btw
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> it's a behavior change
<didrocks> and core 16 was already released
<didrocks> (the fact that it was independent of snapd was requested by the snap team btw when designed)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, what do you mean by a sane path? it's currently /usr/local/bin/xdg-open, right? is this going to change?
<ogra_> https://github.com/snapcore/core/pull/35/files
<ogra_> nothing changed PATH though ... the in-core xdg-open was just moved around so the PATH hack wouldnt be needed anymore
<oSoMoN> oh! that means I can drop my LO snap patch then, that’s good \o/
<ogra_> yeah :)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, when is that landing in a snap store near me?
<ogra_> now ... thats a merge to master though
<ogra_> not sure if thats already in a relese
<ogra_> i would guess with the next stable core snap ... mvo should know when that happens
<oSoMoN> good, I’ll ask mvo
<oSoMoN> hrm, he doesn't appear to be around
<ogra_> he sits next to me ... one sec
<oSoMoN> heh, even better :)
<ogra_> he says next week
<oSoMoN> excellent, say hi for me btw
<Laney> hi, happy friday!
<pitti> happy Friday to you too!
<didrocks> hey Laney! morning pitti
<Laney> ah, pitti, a nice Friday treat!
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> Laney: good, thanks! Yourself?
<Laney> didrocks: good!
<Laney> off on holiday next week ;-)
<didrocks> nice! :)
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> oh, off next week, any nice plan ?
<seb128> going to surf? ;-)
<Laney> seb128: I'm grrrrrrrrrrrrreat, what about you?
<Laney> maybe, it is near a surfing place
<seb128> Laney, I'm great as well, just got a nice cappuccino :-)
<seb128> there is a new coffee place that opened just next street
<seb128> easy walk to get some coffee to go, it's nice
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> broken down train today \o/
 * willcooke also has an ethernet cable today 
<flexiondotorg> tintou Hi
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Morning
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Have you seen any reports about desktop-gtk3 snaps not using localisation?
<didrocks> good morning flexiondotorg
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: I didn't, but if it's related to gettext, we know the issue and nothing that desktop-gtk3 can fix
<flexiondotorg> OK. related to gettext how? Bug?
<flexiondotorg> Anything an application author can work around?
<didrocks> gettext doesn't let you using relocatable path
<didrocks> it's based on --prefix
<flexiondotorg> Oooh
<didrocks> so, you can --prefix=/snap/<snap_name>/current
<didrocks> we raised that multiple times on the ML
<flexiondotorg> Right, I remember now.
<didrocks> apparently, this path is supposed to be stay stable ^
<flexiondotorg> I've used that myself.
<didrocks> stay*
<flexiondotorg> I'm sat with the elementary guys.
<flexiondotorg> They've bumped into this.
<didrocks> I hope it's cross-distro, we were told that shouldn't change
<didrocks> and don't have any other way to make it work
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Well, seem to be consistent on GNOME, Unity, MATE and Pantheon so far. I'll check with the KDE guys.
<robert_ancell> Laney, great blog post!
<robert_ancell> Sorry for ignoring everyone in here this week, been crazy busy here
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<seb128> good decisions?
<seb128> what are the news on the desktop side
<robert_ancell> seb128, we have a title field from snapd, so snaps should start looking nicer
<robert_ancell> We have a plan for the license field to pass through, though we need to wait for support from the store
<robert_ancell> We've fixed a bunch of small issues that block us from having Snap support in Fedora. These are mostly solved so just tidying up loose ends.
<robert_ancell> KDE Discover is now using snapd-qt, and the MATE Software Botique is using snapd-glib GIR bindings. These shook out some bugs in snapd-glib.
<seb128> nice
<robert_ancell> We are all in agreement that snapd / store should return translated fields, though no ETA for it
<robert_ancell> We have a plan to get basic AppStream information through the store and snapd so G-S etc can show things better.
<robert_ancell> We'll make a snapcraft plugin to pull out that data and populate the Snap YAML - so it should be easier to snap existing projects
<Laney> hey robert_ancell
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> a summary mail next week would be nice ;-)
<robert_ancell> We have a plan to make an snap interfaces tool that will be shipped as a Snap (i.e. available for all systems) and will be linked to from G-S and/or G-C-C. It's a highly questionable UI so there will be ongoing discussions I'm sure...
<robert_ancell> Laney, yep, will do
<robert_ancell> We have a plan to install/remove snaps on a GUI without a store login, which is awaiting confirmation by the Snappy designer
<jamesh> willcooke: do you know if xdg-desktop-portal issues have been discussed at the sprint? (allowing per-user bind mounts)
<willcooke> jamesh, not yet I'm afraid.
<willcooke> I'll try and grab m_vo later on and see if he's got any thoughts
<jamesh> willcooke: the main things I'd want are an agreement that snapd should switch to per-user per-snap mount namespaces, and a basic sketch of how they should be managed.
<jamesh> willcooke: with that, it we might be able to help with the implementation
<willcooke> jamesh, ack, thanls
<jbicha> robert_ancell: gnome-software/zesty was just pushed to updates and got stuck in phased-updates again: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f4d12cec512c23a979e3ccd1f0dc94fd8b406007
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, I saw :(
<jbicha> anyway, for next week :|
<robert_ancell> oh weird. An icon issue.
<robert_ancell> I wonder if that's always existed
<robert_ancell> Perhaps there's an out of memory issue and I'm not checking for the buffer being NULL
<jbicha> I had someone from Azerbaijan tell me the polkit message was not Azerbaijani, it was Turkish
<Laney> I think the problem we saw before is that it was picking the last message from the file
<Laney> that was in Fedora - in Ubuntu we had some patch somewhere (awesome level of recall) that made the translations work
<robert_ancell> Laney, I've been looking through the Polkit docs and existing programs and still scratching my head how the locale is supposed to work there
<robert_ancell> It either "just works" for other prompts or they aren't currently translated
<Laney> arhghghaoih
<Laney> rob taB TAB TAB T
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, fun fact about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1700692 -- it built on trusty ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1700692 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on i386: dbaccess_RowSetClones unit test segfaults" [Critical,New]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, interesting, do you know what kernel was used for the build?
<oSoMoN> jbicha, btw did you see my comments on bug #1700692 ?
<ubot5> bug 1700692 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on i386: dbaccess_RowSetClones unit test segfaults" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1700692
<Laney> bah
<Laney> this gst <-> packagekit stuff is annoying
<Laney> gstreamer1.0-packagekit feeds different fields into the backend compared to sessioninstaller
 * Laney cries at ximion 
<ximion> Laney: is that a problem? as long as packagekitd does the right thing, it shouldn't be an issue...
<Laney> it ends up in that regex of doom
<ximion> or is the gstreamer plugin itself also broken?
<ximion> yeah, urgh...
<Laney> which isn't that tolerant
<Laney> although in this case it's actually nicer
<Laney> because gst-packagekit gives you "64bit" so we are able to use that to filter out some results
<ximion> I wonder whether using libappstream + the new components in there would make some sense
<ximion> (bypassing PKs own detection)
<ximion> alternatively, making the regex more tolerant or using string operations instead might make sense
<Laney> we need to specify AS so that type=codec is good enough to do this
<Laney> have a look at apt show gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad - those caps are the things it searches on
<jbicha> oSoMoN: could you ask someone that can update the LP builders about that then?
<jbicha> oh, that's the stack clash regression
<jbicha> maybe next week then
<ricotz> oSoMoN, of course 4.4.0-81 like all builders ;)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, maybe there is even another factor like glibc, but I guess the kernel is still the culprit after all
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, there's a known regression affecting java
<ricotz> jbicha, I know, surprisingly a build on trusty/i386 succeeded
<flexiondotorg> seb128 didrocks Can you point me at the yaml for the current GNOME platform snap?
<flexiondotorg> ANd an example application snapcraft.yaml that uses it please?
<seb128> flexiondotorg, ken has been working on that but
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/snap-gnome-3-24/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<seb128> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/gedit/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<didrocks> and using it is like any other traditional app using the launcher: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/ghex-snap-gnome-3-24/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml
<didrocks> hum, ken is adding another path for gsettings: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/gedit/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml#L44
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey, have you had a chance to test chromium-browser 59.0.3071.109 in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages ?
 * didrocks looks at the launcher, we should probably factor that in
<didrocks> GS_SCHEMA_DIR=$XDG_DATA_HOME/glib-2.0/schemas
<didrocks> I bet the additional export doesn't work ^
<didrocks> kenvandine[m][m]: FYI ^
<flexiondotorg> seb128 didrocks Thanks! Sat here with elementary.
<seb128> are they snapping things?
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Yes.
<flexiondotorg> ANd we are now looking at using a content snap for their SDK.
<kenvandine> seb128, problems with the gedit snap?
 * oSoMoN ⒺⓄⓌ
<oSoMoN> have a great week-end everyone!
<andyrock> have a nice we :D
<seb128> have a nice w.e everyone
<seb128> & good holidays Laney
<Laney> laters seb128!
<Laney> happy week to you
<seb128> kenvandine, not that I know, flexiondotorg was asking for an example for snap using the platform
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<seb128> Didier was pointing something, maybe ask him on monday if you don't understand what he meant
<seb128> I'm not sure what was the issue
<kenvandine> it was working fine
<kenvandine> yeah, saw that but didn't understand
<seb128> I think he just pointed out that your env hack was unrequired/probably not doing anythin
<kenvandine> it was needed :)
<seb128> like the desktop helper set that
<seb128> or should set
<seb128> or override your def
<seb128> well then the launcher should be fixe
<seb128> d
<kenvandine> desktop helper probably would be better
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that's probably what he meant
<seb128> that's supposed to work without the hack
<seb128> so if that's needed there is a bug in the helper we should look at
<Laney> night! see you in a week!
<Laney> break all the things
<kenvandine> sarnold, any updates on the gdm3 security review?
<twoj__> Hello,   I have a unity desktop question...  any takers?
<sarnold> hey kenvandine, still in progress. I gotta say I wish we were sticking with lightdm.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-07-01
<kenvandine[m][m]> sarnold (IRC) yeah, me too
<sarnold> [m][m] oh man, is that -two- matrix bridges? :)
<kenvandine[m][m]> sarnold (IRC) but the decision was made 😀
<kenvandine[m][m]> I hope not
<kenvandine[m][m]> But irc from the grocery store is handy
<sarnold> ha :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-25
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> morning sun sprinters
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> morning didrocks, how goes?
<didrocks> willcooke: sunny, trying to invite in the condo the morning cool temperature ;)
<Laney> 😅
<didrocks> hey Laney! How is Italy?
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> very pleasant so far
<Laney> we got the country place at like 2am
<Laney> so slightly late start today
<Laney> not as warm here as the city but it's a nice temperature for working
<Laney> those guys are messing around trying to make the gas work
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> I still need Trevhino to fix the SRU branch!
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney
<didrocks> Trevinho: once you are aroud, your master branch is good. However, the maintenance branch isn't and isn't buildable: referencing an upstream branch which isn't needed, still referencing ubuntu/master. Just follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git#Create_a_maintenance_branch as I pointed the other day please
<didrocks> Trevinho: also, the bugs doesn't follow the SRU procedure despite asking multiple times :/
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128! How is Italy?
<seb128> didrocks, he's making coffee/we are eating, as L_aney said, slightly delayed start today
<didrocks> seb128: make him drinking double coffee so that he follow closely the link I gave to him :p
<seb128> didrocks, great! Marco has been doing a great job at showing us around this w.e :) and his house here is great
<seb128> haha
<didrocks> (same than Friday, the link didn't change :p)
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> saw some pictures, seems you are all having fine
<didrocks> and eating (or not) properly
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> apport……… bpport……… cpport……… dpport………
 * didrocks is doing ascii art for tests, as apport has those (missing some as well, completing…)
<seb128> hahaha
<Trevinho> morninggg
<andyrock> morning
<Trevinho> didrocks: dbp.conf you mean?
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, andyrock
<Trevinho> Might be, as I had to revert things and back... I'm checking
<didrocks> Trevinho: that, and the fact that you add commit after releasing cosmic
<Trevinho> as per SRU bug, I wanted to be OK'd before, updating them is comging later, as I said
<didrocks> I think you should fork on -1
<Trevinho> didrocks: let me see
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't see how updating the blog is blocking on the branch
<Trevinho> didrocks: as per the fork point, right now is before the C changelog, where you wanted that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: not what I see
<didrocks> 5742a8d2a8ecaf5b6f0c64d4434666910128e430 has the released commit as parent, no?
<didrocks> let me check, maybe it's gitg playing with me
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, ok, gitg is confusing, if I use my old good git log, this looks correct and we agreed, as I wanted
<didrocks> so basically, only debian/gbp.conf is wrong
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, I've fixed already I was waiting your answer to push. now it's there
<Trevinho> didrocks: if you're ok with all the bugs, I'm going to update them
<Trevinho> oh, need to tag
<Trevinho> didrocks: you want me to change the ownership to ~canonical-desktop-team so you can then change it to ~desktop-team without having to re-push?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I'm going to just repush it, that's fine, that way, it will prune the repo
<didrocks> Trevinho: so, I can repull your bionic branch?
<Trevinho> yeah, I've changed the tag and used debian/bionic
<didrocks> ubuntu/bionic, you meant?
<didrocks> Trevinho: ffs :/
<didrocks> https://git.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/commit/?id=404375ee82c7899e8cfab905d7c0f1385c9b3da1
<didrocks> seriously…
<didrocks> where do you see in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/git#Create_a_maintenance_branch that you need to change upstream/latest to upstream/3.28.x ?
<didrocks> have you tried to clone as well your branch and build it? Do you understand those parameters that you are changing? :/
<didrocks> this is a total lost of time on my side…
<didrocks> just take a read of the link I gave to you many times please, and do this, and only this :/
<didrocks> it's more than a week that I'm regularly interrupting because you wanted to add more steps, and we aren't still done yet because you don't follow simple steps like 1. 2. 3.…
<duflu> Note to self: Reboot the other machine
<Trevinho> was just about to build, but I don't see much the sense of delaying something that will happen anyway, but it's ok. It's pushed again.
<duflu> Not my desktop
<didrocks> Trevinho: because if we want to release 3.28.3 and stay on 3.28
<didrocks> that means you always have to resync 2 branches
<didrocks> instead of one
<didrocks> Trevinho: also, you could have asked before not following what was written
<didrocks> Trevinho: changing 7b by 8b as you didn't rename the title when adding a step btw
<kenvandine> Trevinho, could you please review https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/136
<gitlab-bot> ubuntu bug (Pull request) 136 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "Don't LD_PRELOAD bindtextdomain for classic snaps" (comments: 0) [Open]
<Trevinho> kenvandine[m][m]: k
<kenvandine> Trevinho, thx for the suggestion, pushed a fix
<Laney> 😘
<Laney> didrocks: I just updated the command for making the release tags on the wiki btw, gbp provides a command for that which reads gbp.conf amongst other things (like signing the tag if you have that configured, which is nice)
<kenvandine> seb128, remember the issue with zenity dialogs being narrow on bionic for those snapd xdg-open dialogs?
<kenvandine> seb128, was there a bug filed for that?
<kenvandine> seb128, i remember you determined it was a zenity bug, in 16.04 it didn't wrap text and in bionic they fixed that
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't think there was, it's not even clear to me if it's a bug of a wanted behaviour change
<didrocks> Laney: oh nice!
<didrocks> and so ubuntu/<version>
<didrocks> I guess
<Laney> yeah that's the right format
<Laney> per dep14
<didrocks> perfect :)
<Laney> perfectO
 * Laney is italian now
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> Laney: gbp buildpackage --git-tag-only
<didrocks> does this commit as well?
<didrocks> or only append the tag to latest commit?
<Trevinho> nope, only the tag
<didrocks> so, you want to git commit first
<didrocks> and then, run this command, no?
<Laney> oh it tags the head
<Laney> so if it's not committed yeah
<Laney> you need to do that first
<didrocks> yeah, and as you replaced debcommit…
<didrocks> I'll let you update :)
<Laney> ok I thought -r was just doing the tag
<Laney> never used this before
<didrocks> nope, it does commit as well
<didrocks> with the content of the changelog
<didrocks> and a generate message
<didrocks> generic*
<Laney> k
<didrocks> like "Releasing blablabla"
<Laney> there
<didrocks> (thanks for adding the Vcs-Git mention as well)
<Laney> de nada
<didrocks> LGTM, thanks
<k_alam> kenvandine: Hi, evolution changes it's name from evolution.desktop to org.gnome.Evolution.desktop.....as a result evolution-indicator doesn't work any more in unity.....the previous patches are made by you....Can you take a look?......Would "ln -s org.gnome.Evolution.desktop evolution.desktop" work? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-indicator/+bug/1778544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778544 in evolution-indicator (Ubuntu) "evolution.desktop is now org.gnome.Evolution.desktop" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> k_alam, i'll take a look
<k_alam> kenvandine: Thanks. :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: i've updated the bugs and the branch, I leave to you the changelog finalization though
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, it's going to be tomorrow now though
<didrocks> Trevinho: you should update control.in in https://git.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/commit/?id=016388c7190cea749b43ce038a6ff454aa80d670
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> repush
<didrocks> the rest looks good to me, I didn't check every bugs though, but trust you updated them all :)
<seb128> didrocks, trevinho, good work team, finally getting there :)
<Trevinho> yeah andrea has done one, while two are of the .2
<xnox> Laney, do you use Google Chrome or Chromium browsers?
<xnox> for some reason i have a partial font rendering bug observed with those too
<xnox> are there any fontconfig experts?
<xnox> Basically in firefox window title & the page content, i get emojis; in chrome/chromium there is emoji in the window title, but not the page content. See for example https://launchpad.net/~xnox
<xnox> instead chrome/chromium gets black&white content
<xnox> =(
<xnox> android chrome works correctly in full color
<willcooke> xnox, are you running hidpi as well by any chance?  Prolly unrelated
<willcooke> oh no,
<willcooke> ignore
<xnox> willcooke, not on this machine. regular dpi
<willcooke> quittin time.  Night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-26
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Hi duflu
<Laney> hai
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi Laney
<duflu> didrocks, do you know how/where to get official release tarballs from gitlab? I can only find tarballs for the release tags, but those are bz2 at best and Debian continues to prefer xz
<didrocks> duflu: I don't think they attach to the release on gitlab
<didrocks> duflu: you still have to go to GNOME FTP
<duflu> I forgot that exists
<didrocks> you even have a ML
<didrocks> what do you need? I may have the link handy
<didrocks> (searching on the ML is easier)
<duflu> didrocks, I need this https://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gjs/1.53/ Thanks.
<didrocks> ok, so you got it ;)
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<alexarnaud> Hello all
<duflu> Hi alexarnaud
<youpi> Trevinho, andyrock: Hello, I'm available if you have questions/comments on my patches (samuel thibault)
<Trevinho> youpi: ok
<Trevinho> hi :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: we were saying with Laney about moving the "Convert a package to git for the first time from Debian" section to a subpage, what would you think?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I don't think there is enough to justify the move, because you can argue the same about "create a maintainance branch", everything in one page (if it doesn't grow more) I guess is fine
<didrocks> but yeah, your section 4. practically double the import procedure…
<Laney> it's because it's a really long section that only some people will need
<Laney> and only time limited really
<Laney> not like "how to contribute to these packages" but more administrative
<didrocks> yeah, feel free to move it if you think it's useful, but only one section there will be weird IMHO
<Laney> it'll be like /git/NewPackageImport
<Laney> thx!
<didrocks> should you copy the page to have the edit history as well? As we don't like loosing change history around here :p
<Trevinho> I'd prefer :)
<Laney> 🙊🙊🙊🙊
<scw> f
<scw> e
<scw> q
<scw> difo
<scw> c
<scw> qq
<willcooke_> bah.  Tried to work outside but my laptop over heated
<didrocks> typical issue…
<willcooke_> not very typical in the UK ;D
<alexarnaud> :) it's pretty the same in the Paris area IMO
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers!
<seb128> (in time for the meeting \o/)
<seb128> train just arrived, I stopped on the way from the station to grab lunch and internet :)
<Laney> impressive work!
<seb128> Laney, buon pomeriggio!
<seb128> com'è l'italia?
<didrocks> waow, just in time seb128! pleasant flight?
<Laney> molto bene! molto cibo e caffè
<seb128> grandioso
<kenvandine> meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 26 13:30:16 2018 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic:
<seb128> didrocks, uneventful, I don't think I've anything to say about it, which is what you want :)
<didrocks> :)
<kenvandine> Roll call:  andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<didrocks> hey o/
<andyrock> o/
<Trevinho> \o
<jibel> hi
<kenvandine> lets get started
<kenvandine> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> - Fix for LP: #1764723
<andyrock> - Fix for LP: #1768797
<andyrock> - Fix for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/373
<andyrock> - Fix for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/372
<andyrock> - WIP: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/171
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1764723 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "gnome-initial-setup says that Livepatch is "all set" even if enabling is still in progress." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764723
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1768797 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "LivePatch in Software & Updates shows that LP is not enabled when the U1 account has expired in g-o-a" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768797
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 373 in gnome-shell "Some keybindings should discard auto-repeat events" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 373 could not be found
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 372 in gnome-shell "Keeping Alt+Space pressed shows the window menu and then minimizes the window" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 372 could not be found
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug 171 in gnome-shell "On screen keyboard closes itself while browsing the language menu" (comments: 0) [Opened]
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 171 could not be found
<andyrock> EOW
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> nothing desktop-related this week to share
<dgadomski> thanks
<kenvandine> thx :)
<kenvandine> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * Telemetry:
<didrocks>   - reviewed and discussed various metrics and some enhancements with j_ibel
<didrocks>   - change CPU information report strategy to move from cpuinfo to using lspcu. Updated the output samples. Released 1.2.0: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-report/1.2.0. Waiting in unapproved for bonic (rls tracking bug)
<didrocks> * Apport/whoopsie:
<didrocks>   - rework the UI after our agreement. Updated all the tests for it. MP is at https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/apport/whoopsie-auto-ui/+merge/348479 (rls tracking bug)
<didrocks> * Git workflow:
<didrocks>   - long discussions and multiple review on git workflow vs importing branch from the first time.
<didrocks>   - reviewed as well GNOME Shell SRU along this.
<didrocks> * Communitheme:
<didrocks>   - standard set of discussions around theming, impacts and such
<didrocks> No other pending rls tracking bug for me than above (but more to come due to whoopsie/apport regressions).
<didrocks> .
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: duflu
<kenvandine> * BlueZ newz:
<kenvandine>   - 5.50 was released to cosmic.
<kenvandine>   - SRU proposed for bionic, awaiting sponsorship: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759628 (although it doesn't show up on the Sponsoring Overview page).
<kenvandine> * PulseAudio:
<kenvandine>   - Proposed upgrade to 12.0 in cosmic, now on hold (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778178) because I noticed it's depending on universe, so:
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1759628 in Suse " bluez regression: Bluetooth audio fails to reconnect after resume " [Medium,Fix released]
<kenvandine>     . HELP: [MIR] libsoxr: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702558
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778178 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to PulseAudio 12.0" [Wishlist,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1702558 in libsoxr (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libsoxr" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> * Mutter: Completed/fixed various upstream branches under review:
<kenvandine>   - clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/117
<kenvandine>   - clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/70
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 117 in mutter "clutter: Fix offscreen-effect painting of clones" (comments: 15) [Opened]
<kenvandine>   - renderer-native: Simplify flip completion logic: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/140
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 70 in mutter "clutter: Smooth out master clock to smooth visuals" (comments: 30) [Opened]
<gitlab-bot> GNOME bug (Merge request) 140 in mutter "renderer-native: Simplify flip completion logic." (comments: 0) [Opened]
<kenvandine> * Cosmic problems worth noting:
<kenvandine>   - Can't install cosmic: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1775743 (fully fixed starting in tomorrow's images?)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1775743 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cosmic daily images 20180606-11 install but boots only to grub prompt on EFI systems" [Critical,Fix released]
<kenvandine>   - Can't update cosmic: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776622 (snapd)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776622 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snapd on cosmic never finishes installing/updating. Can't install any other updates." [Critical,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> * Travel booked.
<kenvandine> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms, wayland, totem, mpv, libinput.
<kenvandine>   - Put some more time into closing old bugs so looking good...
<kenvandine>   - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vRDHPxGBHqM6XkT_S8ggtYfD0xchKSUD_z9PopNVE3G1rU05fVSnxDGcDsEstl7gu7N-tzCU6mLUp2V/pubchart?oid=254968654&format=interactive
<kenvandine> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: jbicha
<kenvandine> ok, i guess jbicha isn't around
<kenvandine> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: jamesh
<kenvandine> no report
<kenvandine> #topic jibel/heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: jibel/heber
<jibel> - Finished the SRU verification of gnome-software in Xenial.
<jibel> - Desktop dashboard work
<jibel> - Maintenance of the CI infrastructure (main server was down)
<jibel> - Snap bluez tests running on Desktop using testflinger.
<jibel> - Continuing the integration of snap bluez tests into CE testing system.
<jibel> - *Note*: No new image since June 11th due to the failure of the QA infra and now ISOs are failing to build (bionic and cosmic) Foundations is on it.
<jibel> done
<kenvandine> jibel, great
<kenvandine> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Created snap-only branch of gnome-software which doesn't attempt to replace the distro provided version of gnome-software for non-ubuntu distros but rather provide a "Snap" only interface by only enabling what's needed for the snap backend.
<kenvandine> * Patched evolution-indicator in cosmic to handle evolution desktop file rename https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-indicator/+bug/1778544
<kenvandine> ⚾
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778544 in evolution-indicator (Ubuntu) "evolution.desktop is now org.gnome.Evolution.desktop" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kenvandine> #topic laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: laney
<Laney> • systemd --user:
<Laney> ∘ some final cleanups around fallback behaviour, to make the transition softer
<Laney> ∘ been writing a blog post, look out for it on a planet gnome near you soon
<Laney> ∘ also a wiki with some technical information https://wiki.gnome.org/action/login/Initiatives/SystemdUser
<Laney> • bit of autopkgtest cleanup after the DC outage last weekend
<Laney> • some small advising on git things
<Laney> • helped review the nux / xorg cleanup sru, sponsored into unapproved now
<Laney> • sun sprint fun times
<Laney> 🌞
<kenvandine> looks like an awesome sprint!
<kenvandine> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • joined the sun sprint for a few days, that was great, thanks again Trevinho!
<seb128> • wrapped up some HR discussions from review
<seb128> • reviewed our "bionic fix commited" bugs to evaluate if the backlog was normal or sign of a problem, turned out that most things are in shape
<seb128> • some SRU verifications (and worked with OEM team to get some extra ones)
<seb128> • started cleaning up the 18.04 trello board, archiving some cards, moving others to done or in the new cycle board
<seb128> </week>
<kenvandine> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<kenvandine> ok, no tkamppeter it seems
<kenvandine> #topic trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: trevinho
<Trevinho> · Branches for gnome-shell ubuntu/master and ubuntu/bionic
<Trevinho> - https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/
<Trevinho> · Some discussion reviews to the git workflow,
<Trevinho> · Automatized the git branch creation
<Trevinho>  https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/k7qcJwzbkC/
<Trevinho>  Ported so far cheese, file-roller, gdm, gedit, gnome-control-center,
<Trevinho>  gnome-keyring, gnome-session, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-shell,
<Trevinho>  gnome-software, gnome-terminal, gnome-themes-extra, rhythmbox,
<Trevinho>  totem, vino, vte2.91
<Trevinho> · Preparing nautilus salsa to be fixed to support this (tag missing)
<Trevinho> · Working on mutter SRU debdiff
<Trevinho> 🍝
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<kenvandine> - Updated PackageKit autoremove branch based on upstream feedback https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/pull/253
<kenvandine> - Removed legacy Unity System Compositor support from LightDM https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/lightdm/pull/26
<kenvandine> - Fix GNOME Software crashes:
<gitlab-bot> hughsie bug (Pull request) 253 in PackageKit "aptcc: Only autoremove packages that relate to the current transaction" (comments: 19) [Open]
<gitlab-bot> CanonicalLtd bug (Pull request) 26 in lightdm "Remove Unity System Compositor support - it is a dead project" (comments: 1) [Open]
<kenvandine>    - https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778160
<kenvandine>    - https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778135
<kenvandine> - Release Jean-Baptiste's startup delay for GNOME Software to cosmic
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778160 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Bionic) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:g_type_check_instance:g_signal_emit_valist:g_signal_emit:g_closure_invoke:signal_emit_unlocked_R" [Medium,Fix committed]
<kenvandine> - Add support to snapd-glib for new publisher information
<kenvandine> - Add support to snapd-glib for snap refresh information
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778135 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "/usr/bin/gnome-software:11:as_icon_get_name:gs_refine_item_pixbuf:gs_appstream_refine_app:gs_plugin_refine_from_pkgname:gs_plugin_refine_app" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> - Proposed stability fixed in gnome-control-center printers panel
<kenvandine> - GNOME Software stakeholders meeting
<kenvandine> - Proposed myself as a co-maintainer of gnome-control-center and gnome-software.
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if he got any feedback on the co-maintainer thing?
<kenvandine> i don't
<Laney> that autostart thing got uploaded?
<Laney> :/
<seb128> weird, Robert replied to my email basically saying "I'm not working on that"
<seb128> I meant to follow up on that today...
<seb128> typical Robert :)
<kenvandine> i think he was saying he wasn't planning to discuss it with upstream
<kenvandine> and just uploaded jibel's fix
<Laney> I'd posted on the bug saying that I thought it was a bad idea basically
<seb128> that feels like wrong
<kenvandine> perhaps he didn't feel like he was the best person to debate it upstream ?
<seb128> let's take that as a side discussion after meeting
<kenvandine> anyway
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: aob
<willcooke> I've just had an email from Till:
<seb128> no rls bugs?
<willcooke> - cpdb-libs: Added autopkg test (using upstream CLI demo backend) and symbols files for the libraries. Updated packages for MIR.
<willcooke> - cups-filters: Returned to postponed default output order determination in PPD generator.
<willcooke> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Mentoring of the students on Common Print Dialog Backends and printer auto-selection by job.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> oops, sorry seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke :)
<kenvandine> whoops... i need to add rls bugs to my meeting script :)
<seb128> willcooke, kenvandine, Till did that already at the previous meeting, in what tz is he now?
<Laney> missing rls bug status from most people actually
 * Laney nods to didrocks ;-)
<seb128> good point
<seb128> kenvandine, rls?
<kenvandine> #topic rls
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: rls
<kenvandine> do we want to start with incoming?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, TBH, that was a little bit at the last minute :p
<Laney> lalala
<kenvandine> actually we don't have any on incoming
<Laney> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html this has two I think
<Laney> guess we should start looking at this one also
<Trevinho> I wanted to propose 1730765 as well
<kenvandine> oh cc :)
<seb128> bug #1730765
<ubot5> bug 1730765 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Mounted external devices do not appear in dock" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730765
<seb128> Trevinho, there is upstream work ongoing on that one, would be nice to get that for sure
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> (still not merged upstream AFAIK)
<seb128> it would be nice but I don't think we want to target/milestone it
<seb128> I mean it's not on our team features' list and I don't see a reason why it would be a blocker/critical
<didrocks> agreed
<Trevinho> ack, I mean I think I mentioned that in some cards about unity deltas, but that's fine if we delay
<seb128> kenvandine: -notfixing?
<Trevinho> I'd just not milestone it, leaving as it is
 * seb128 feels like intertia at this part of the meeting
<seb128> move move move
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry... i'm looking at the list :)
<kenvandine> sure
 * seb128 hands some coffee to kenvandine
<kenvandine> my cup is empty
<seb128> so that one is -notfixing by agreement it seems
<seb128> and the others are foundations owned
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html ?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> bug 1767027	 isn't assigned
<ubot5> bug 1767027 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Search current folder only in nautilus doesn't work (Ubuntu 18.04)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767027
<seb128> I just did
<seb128> it was assigned to Marco for cosmic
<seb128> did the same for bionic
<Trevinho> yes... :)
<seb128> there is the g-s from Robert
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> does he plan to handle the SRUing?
<kenvandine> yes
<Trevinho> seb128: on that I've the work upstream, it's  to reshape but I can SRU it soon
<Trevinho> hopefully
<kenvandine> he asked jibel to update the bug description to prepare for SRU
<seb128> Trevinho, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> i assigned it
<seb128> the other unassigned one is fix commited
<seb128> so I guess we are good?
<kenvandine> not sure if we care to SRU to xenial though
<Trevinho> I was waiting for review which arrived, but I still have some points that imho needs to be fixed..
<seb128> not worth for xenial omho
<Trevinho> (side effect of the change)
<seb128> k
<andyrock> for bionic I think we should consider this too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1764723
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1764723 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "gnome-initial-setup says that Livepatch is "all set" even if enabling is still in progress." [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> andyrock, you can tag it rls-bb-incoming if we want to get it on the list
<seb128> or use the "nominate for..." under the table
<kenvandine> ok, i think that's pretty much it
<seb128> or->and
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> kenvandine, looks like it
<seb128> but yeah, +1
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-06-26 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> andyrock, looks like Robert meged that fix, so it's going to be in the next cosmic upload then we can SRU
<andyrock> yeah I saw it
<andyrock> I'll trak its status
<Laney> is there a process for proposed cards in trello?
<Laney> like if I add a card about tracking rls bug numbers
<Laney> on there
<Laney> will it just go into a black hole or will it be considered?
<seb128> I don't think we have a formal process
<seb128> but we do review that column and archive/wontfix/move things to backlog on semi regular basis
<Laney> put differently how can I suggest something that's not a bug for someone that's not me to work on?
<seb128> adding a cart to the proposed column sounds correct
<kenvandine> +1
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I'm going to check next week to see if that moved ;-)
<kenvandine> lol
<seb128> haha
<kenvandine> ok, all done?
<seb128> I think so
<kenvandine> great, i need coffee before my next meeting :)
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 26 14:06:27 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-06-26-13.30.moin.txt
<Laney> oh I had a second thing
 * Laney keeps it a secret forever
<kenvandine> Laney, tell us!
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 wants to know as well
<Laney> ok since you ask nicely
<Laney> there's a new gtk 3 https://blog.gtk.org/2018/06/23/a-gtk-3-update/
<Laney> planning to upload that unless there's a good reason not to
<kenvandine> sounds good to me
 * Laney nods gravely
<seb128> nice
<seb128> good move from GTK upstream as well imho
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> GTK4 is just not there yet
<seb128> and GTK3 users are going to benefit from those changes meanwhile
<seb128> k, on that postive note I'm going drop offline again, almost arrived :)
<seb128> bbiab
<Trevinho> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1778703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778703 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 3.28.2 and SRU it" [Medium,In progress]
<Trevinho> didrocks: anything left on g-s so that we can queue them together?
<didrocks> Trevinho: things should be alright for g-s, the branch is pushed
<didrocks> and package is in unapproved
<Laney> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Laney> 🤠🤠🤠🤠🤠
 * didrocks wonders what starts whoopsie, thought I got it via the systemd service files, but no…
<didrocks> as /usr/share/apport/apport-checkreports returns 1 :/
<Laney> no?
<Laney> it's WantedBy=multi-user.target so should be
<didrocks> Laney: right, but it execs update-notifier-crash
<didrocks> which is conditioned on if /usr/share/apport/apport-checkreports
<didrocks> which returns 1
<Laney> what does?
<didrocks> open /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-notifier-crash
<didrocks> look at what is the condition to start apport-gtk
<Laney> ok I was looking at /lib/systemd/system/whoopsie.service
<didrocks> this is for whoopsie, not apport-gtk?
<Laney> right, you said "what starts whoopsie,"
<didrocks> sorry, lost too much on whoopsie (it's whoopsie related in the end ;)), but yeah, I meant apport-gtk
<Laney> it's update-notifier I think
<Laney> should be systemd when that's working again...
<didrocks> yeah, but update-notifier has this systemd unit
<Laney> watching the paths
<didrocks> so, it's not used?
<Laney> not atm
<didrocks> ah ok, the unit is incorrect btw, I wonder if I should fix that right now or not
<didrocks> (doesn't take into condition if whoopsie is in autoreport mode or not)
 * didrocks looks at update-notifier code itself then
<didrocks> ok, so that part is for the notification
<Laney> it sets an inotify on /var/crash
<Laney> iirc anyway
<didrocks> which should explain the delay on starting
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like it
<didrocks> I should start it in debug mode
<didrocks> yep, it's update-notifier still
<didrocks> I'll fix in cosmic the systemd unit still
<didrocks> be to ready ;)
<didrocks> to be*
<Laney> 👌
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-27
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<Laney> meow
<Laney> forgot about the security reboot that was scheduled :<
<Laney> weird being the first one on!
<duflu> Laney, morning. Actually didrocks has been in for about 50 min.
<duflu> And not counting asia
<Laney> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey Laney, duflu!
<Laney> You get a ... 1 minute timeout before you count as "not here" to me :P
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> what's the news?
<didrocks> hot weather, fighting ears noise, discovering more and more ghost issues in whoopsie/apport
<didrocks> the usual :)
<didrocks> yourself?
<Laney> ghosts in the code?????????????????
<duflu> Laney, no news. Also inner ear problems but that's not
<duflu> news
<Laney> :(
<Laney> you can mention olds too
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, things are broken for a long time that nobody noticed
<Laney> heh
<Laney> sounds familiar
<duflu> Seems we haven't had workable images for a while: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<duflu> In fact, longer. 20180530 is the last usable one I know of, but not downloadable
<duflu> In theory anything from 20180626 onward should be OK, when it's ready
<Laney> Builds have been failing for a while and should be fixed by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/3.0~a57-1ubuntu36
<Laney> was in j_ibel's report yesterday
<Laney> actually https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-build/3.0~a57-1ubuntu35 mainly
<duflu> No worries. As with everything I just move to an unrelated task that's not blocked
<duflu> Laney, how is Tuscany(?) treating you?
<Laney> duflu: Good - these guys know how to cook/eat :-)
<Laney> probably bad for my waistline
<Laney> and it's a great environment to work in
<Laney> surprisingly good 4G too
<duflu> It looks terrible. https://www.google.com.au/search?q=tuscany&tbm=isch
<Laney> although UK is actually hotter than here this week /o\
<duflu> Probably good. You don't want the Italy version of hot
<Laney> https://photos.app.goo.gl/i3dDPQ4hRpNAhWA68
<duflu> jibel, koza has canceled his attendance again. And the others are not online yet. Any BT questions?
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> duflu, looks like koza isnt around for the BT meeting
<duflu> willcooke, yeah I was just saying. And nobody else is online/answering
<duflu> Morning willcooke!
<willcooke> duflu, in which case, can I ask you about palm detection on Bionic
<willcooke> on my Thinkpad X270 is pretty much non existent
<duflu> willcooke, let me dig up the test command(s). I forget..
<willcooke> in that it frequently moves the mouse, selects text, etc etc
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hi seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you today?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks duflu
<duflu> willcooke,
<duflu> sudo apt install libinput-tools
<duflu> sudo libinput measure {touch-size | touchpad-pressure}
<duflu> will show you if/when libinput ever detects palm. Usually only one of those commands is supported. Maybe none.
<willcooke> thanks duflu I will play with that
<duflu> Surprisingly many touchpads don't detect size so palm detection is impossible
<duflu> Although some approximate it by reporting pressure, which physically is sometimes measured from size :)
<duflu> willcooke, if you just find the default thresholds are wrong then that's a config file change we can get in upstream
<willcooke> $ sudo libinput measure touch-size
<willcooke> Using SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: /dev/input/event5
<willcooke> Error: device does not have ABS_MT_TOUCH_MAJOR
<willcooke> so doesnt support that one
<duflu> Yeah, that's common
<willcooke> woah
<willcooke> but
<willcooke> the second one... worked just fine a few minutes ago
<willcooke> and it looks like I should tweak the settings just a little bit
<willcooke> but now....
<willcooke> IndexError: list index out of range
<duflu> willcooke, sounds like it's trying to remember number of fixes touching and lost count
<duflu> -fixes -fingers
<duflu> Actually that might explain a bug I was going to log today
<duflu> Before the LCD failed so I lost interest in reporting the touchpad issue
<willcooke> duflu, broken screen?
<duflu> willcooke, yeah it was a custom build of my own. Will fix it later
<willcooke> bad luck
<willcooke> duflu, so how do I make touchpad-pressure work again?  I'm confused
<duflu> willcooke, sounds like the state is stuck independently of the tool. So I don't know other than rebooting. Maybe 'sudo rmmod psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse'
<willcooke> Looks like I need to reboot, will try that later on and play with the settings
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<willcooke> FWIW, I think it's a very specific issue with a combination of where the touchpad is located on the laptop and where I put my hands
<duflu> willcooke, no worries, but maybe try touching a few fingers and releasing to reset?
<willcooke> I very slightly cover the bottom right corner
<willcooke> duflu, aha!  Yes, placing my palm in the "right" place has made it work again :)
<willcooke> yikes, that tool is fragile :)
<duflu> willcooke, sounds like the kernel state got stuck counting the wrong number of fingers. Because it will see a large palm as potentially multiple touches :(
<duflu> Not being able to sense the size
<willcooke> so looks like the default is 130
<willcooke> and for me, something around 120 is better, and maybe even a little lower
<willcooke> can I over ride that locally easy enough?
<duflu> willcooke, it's surprisingly difficult. Let me find the docs
<willcooke> and then I can post on the hub and ask people to test it
<willcooke> duflu, thanks
<willcooke> yesterday when I was working outside on a google doc is was annoying the crap out of me
<willcooke> it kept selecting text, and then as I typed it would overwrite the selected text
<duflu> willcooke, https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/udev_config.html#hwdb  and  https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/palm_detection.html
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<willcooke> I running xorg, does that matter?
<willcooke> I would have thought that "Disable-while-typing" would have solved the problems Im seeing, so I wonder if that's a bit broken too
<duflu> willcooke, so long as you're using libinput and don't have the synaptics driver installed then the docs apply
<duflu> to all libinput users, including Xorg
<willcooke> ack
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde !
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, comment ça va ?
<pitti> didrocks: sorry that you didn't make it to the foundation board
<willcooke> duflu, the docs talk about using list-quirks, but that only exists > 1.11 I think.  I'll go hunting for the old docs
<didrocks> pitti: well, I was mostly expecting it, I at least tried to be helpful for the past 6 months, which is already something :)
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien, merci ! j'attends avec impatience le match de football cet àpres-midi :)
<pitti> didrocks: et toi ? comment vas-tu et le petit Martin ?
<didrocks> le football, c'est ce jeu qui se joue avec un ballon, c'est ça ? :p
<Laney> hey pitti!
<duflu> willcooke, the first link is all the docs. It only fails to mention the file to edit: /lib/udev/hwdb.d/90-libinput-model-quirks.hwdb
<didrocks> pitti: Martin va très bien, merci! Il commence à essayer de marcher. Moi, j'ai toujours mes problèmes d'oreilles qui me pèsent, mais bon…
<didrocks> pitti: et toi, quoi de neuf ?
<duflu> then do the udevadm commands
<pitti> didrocks: yes, where the players try to checkmate each other with as few puts into the hole as possible
<pitti> hey hey Laney!
<seb128> salut pitti, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> heh :p
 * pitti donne l'équipe du bureau une accolade
 * seb128 hugs pitti back
<pitti> OOI, did you hear much feedback about the g-shell switch in bionic?
 * pitti is rather far away from the desktop pixel world these days
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<pitti> my GTK is called CSS these day
<pitti> s
<didrocks> heh & angular I guess :p
<pitti> OMG no - react (but neither are pixels)
<didrocks> transition was smooth, got good feedbacks in general
<didrocks> ah nice! ;)
<pitti> R.I.P. Unity, but nice to hear
<didrocks> Unity is still in the repo, with some community members helping on it, it's great to see that :)
<seb128> pitti, seems a mix of "good job" and of "Give me back Unity/k, I'm done, I'm switching to other OS/linux desktop/distro..."
<pitti> seb128: right, *all* these other OSes that offer unity!!11!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> well, most of them are rather on the line of "Unity was the only desktop around I found usable, your new thing isn't nearly as nice so I'm not going to use that" which is fair enough
<seb128> tbh I share a bit that view :/
<seb128> give me back the space of the decoration and menus for maximized windows!
<pitti> yeah, that's the bit I really liked
<seb128> (which is also the point most my friends who upgraded is telling me about)
<seb128> are*
<pitti> minimizing the chrome to just the top bar
<seb128> oh, well, at least there is work to do and we manage to improve things and users seem to be glad for that :)
<pitti> right, and on top of that much better relations to gnome
<willcooke> woot.  pulseaudio-dlna works nicely
<willcooke> the deps don't look very pretty though
<willcooke> but might be fun
 * ogra_ wishes one could say the same about vlc :P
<willcooke> ogra_, wassat?  vlc not sending over dlna?
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libupnp/+bug/1571199
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1571199 in libupnp (Ubuntu Xenial) "vlc broken with latest libupnp" [Medium,Confirmed]
<willcooke> oh :(
<willcooke> does the snap have the same issue?:
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> uses the same libpnp from the archive i guess
<ogra_> *libupnp
<willcooke> bah
<willcooke> hm.  Looks like the usual vlc blaming libpnp and libpnp saying that vlc needs to be updated
<ogra_> well, the deb with the removed distro patch works fine ...
<ogra_> (the libupnp deb that is) ...
<ogra_> i doubt it is vlc's fault
<ogra_> (but i dont think the debian patch that closed the debian bug actually fixes the issue)
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: andyrock: What's the roadmap for patch review on Compiz? Do you plan to do that this week or later?
<andyrock> alexarnaud: before 4th July :)
<alexarnaud> OK :)
<didrocks> Laney: does the snap seeds for iso building enable selecting a particular channel?
<Laney> didrocks: no, you have to use the ubuntu series thing, that is required by the specification
<didrocks> Laney: ah, so basically foo snap will be pulled in cosmic/stable channel by default?
<didrocks> (on the cosmic image)
<Laney> I don't remember the exact name
<Laney> and there's some fallback thing or something
<Laney> like I don't think you actually have to publish there but the channel needs to exist
<didrocks> is there a place where I can see this to check the name?
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSeededSnaps
<didrocks> I guess it should be the case for our default GNOME snaps, no?
<Laney> it has to be the case or the iso fails to build
<Laney> but if nothing published there, you get the version from stable
<didrocks> per-Ubuntu-series branch?
<didrocks> hum, the branch is the last of the tripplet
<didrocks> I thought that track was supposed to be that one
<didrocks> kenvandine: mind shedding some lights? Where do you publish our snaps? ^
<didrocks> Laney: I want communitheme to be per release, that's why I want to know where to publish it ;)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i create a track for it
<kenvandine> and we have to close it as well
<didrocks> kenvandine: what's the naming convention ubuntu-<version>?
<didrocks> kenvandine: basically, we are pulling from ubuntu-18.04/stable?
<kenvandine> i think ubuntu-18.10/stable
 * kenvandine checks
<didrocks> kenvandine: do you always go to the forum to have the track opened?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> snapcraft release gnome-3-26-1604 62 stable/ubuntu-18.10
<kenvandine> snapcraft close gnome-3-26-1604 stable/ubuntu-18.10
<kenvandine> for example
<didrocks> so, ti's a branch name…
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i had it backwards :)
<didrocks> who decided to use branch name rather than track name?
<didrocks> because normally, tracks are for this, no?
<kenvandine> slangasek i guess
<kenvandine> he's the one that designed it
<didrocks> hum, I need to speak to him ;)
<didrocks> to understand why
<kenvandine> don't think we want to change it now
<didrocks> I'm unsure how I can share creds easily with people also in that order :/
<didrocks> yeah, it's just making things… harder
<didrocks> well, it's 6PM, going to EOD, I'll ask tomorrow
<kenvandine> good night!
<didrocks> thanks for hints!
<didrocks> I guess the only reason for this is to avoid requesting tracks opening for all snaps when a new release is out
<Laney> it's for issuing updates if you need to per release
<didrocks> interestingly, as we can't switch channels, I wonder how the 18.04 -> 18.10 update is working
<didrocks> kenvandine: any idea?
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> why does the theme need to be per release though?
<Laney> you can version per gtk version within the theme itself if you need to
<sergiusens> kenvandine: Laney (and didrocks whose not here), the use of a branch is beacuse if the branch is closed it defaults to the risk it was opened against. If a preinstalled snap is set to track <risk>/ubuntu and <risk>/ubuntu is closed, it will track <risk> and if ever the release team or whomever need to do something to update a critical snap, they can release to <risk>/ubuntu and users would pick it up.
<Laney> sergiusens: Yeah I know that. It does feel slightly weird that we used ubuntu-$version, since it's not like we can upgrade the branch when people upgrade their distro release (right?)
<Laney> so I'm not really sure what an update like that would look like
<sergiusens> right, the suggestion there was indeed to create tracks, for LTS; but it was a suggestion, not a requirement iirc
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-28
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<Laney> hi there!
<didrocks> hey duflu, Laney
<LocutusOfBorg> hello guys! can we please continue the ayatana discussion?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... seb is AFK...
<Laney> oops
<Laney> moin didrocks & duflu
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: yeh, he'll probably be around shortly
<duflu> Hi Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> moin seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<LocutusOfBorg> hello seb128 :) I was mentioning just you :D
<seb128> hey Laney! I got a bit of a cold but good otherwise! you?
<seb128> hey LocutusOfBorg, what's up?
<seb128> Laney, you guys had another late night, eating at like 23h? I don't know how you do it :p
<Laney> seb128: slight sore through actually
<Laney> wondering if that jadahl has infected me 😭
<Laney> and yes, you know how this goes ...
<Laney> we went to a monastery in the day so worked later, then eat later
<seb128> yeah, I know how it goes :)
<seb128> good that there are a few days to rest before GUADEC :p
<Laney> yep, going to be required
<Laney> didrocks: on the theme per release thing, can't you use the per gtk version directories inside one package?
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, ayatana switch :D
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, what about it?
<didrocks> Laney: well, GNOME Shell isn't backward compatible theming-wise
<didrocks> Laney: so, we still need to have one snap per release
<Laney> oh this would be a nice addition ;-)
<duflu> Oh, hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going very well. I shall have a fix for the mutter-is-always-60.00Hz-issue today. You?
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> I'm good, just having a bit of a cold
<LocutusOfBorg> [18:17:56] <LocutusOfBorg> folks, anybody wants to subscribe here?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libayatana-appindicator/+bug/1770146 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770146 in libayatana-appindicator (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libayatana-appindicator" [High,Incomplete]
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> this is the discussion :)
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, my position about that didn't change since the previous discussion, I don't agree that the ayatana version is a obvious better option/what we should do until we at least review what is exactly needed, if things are going to keep working with GNOME and unity, if we can mix client from both libs, etc
<seb128> that's a transition that needs an owner and review of the situation
<seb128> not just something to wave in
<seb128> so no
<seb128> you don't get a subscriber here
<seb128> or at least not the desktop team for now
<duflu> didrocks, I got a small heart attack from your first presentation title, before it was fixed :)
<didrocks> duflu: ahah, yeah, maybe something from my subconscient :p
<LocutusOfBorg> ok seb128 can you please clarify what testing you want so I can do it?
<LocutusOfBorg> stuff in universe already started switching to ayatana, the delta to keep the old version around might be really high
<LocutusOfBorg> and seems that ayatana gives better upstream support and development
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, I feel like those a free claims not backed up by anything concrete at this point
<seb128> no stable distribution is including that stack
<seb128> is it used by default in any stable version of a distro/desktop yet?
<LocutusOfBorg> debian should have it by default now?
<LocutusOfBorg> at least in testing I would say
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe we can switch this discussion to debian-devel irc channel on OFTC?
<LocutusOfBorg> sunweaver has strong knowledge on the topic
<seb128> I don't see how that would help, he's going to claim that it's a better maintained stack and that Debian is switching
<seb128> which is fair enough and not something I can/want argue against
<seb128> it doesn't change the fact that we didn't test it on our side yet and it didn't get much real world usage, Debian testing has a limited set of users and none of their desktop rely on indicators by default afaik (GNOME doesn't and they don't have Unity)
<LocutusOfBorg> ok but cosmic-proposed is using it since the opening, did anybody complain yet?
<LocutusOfBorg> s/is using/is already using/
<LocutusOfBorg> the mix is already in place, and nobody complained so far I would say
<didrocks> how many people are using cosmic at this stage?
<didrocks> I'm still on bionic myself for instance
<seb128> didrocks, it's not even cosmic, it's cosmic-proposed which is not meant to be used
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, I'm not sure cosmic-proposed as any user, and if even if it has I'm not sure those are the kind of users who cares about their indicators having issues
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, anyway, bottom line is that it's not tested enough for me to ack it at this point, I'm putting it on our backlog but I recommend for those changes to be rolled back for now if you want to unbloc things from proposed
<seb128> even if we subscribe the MIRs still need to get reviewed which can take a while
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, I don't care to have a bunch of packages go in release, I prefer to avoid a delta
<LocutusOfBorg> reverting the change is trivial enough, we can wait some more time if you think your backlog will take the point soon
<LocutusOfBorg> muktupavels, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> see the discussion if you are interested in an answer wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libayatana-appindicator/+bug/1770146/comments/7 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1770146 in libayatana-appindicator (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libayatana-appindicator" [High,Incomplete]
<seb128> I'm going to comment on the bug
<muktupavels> LocutusOfBorg: I did not see answer to that...
<muktupavels> why that fork was needed in first place? why cant people just maintain original upstream project!?
<LocutusOfBorg> muktupavels, this is something for upstream, not for me :)
<seb128> that project was poorly handled imho
<seb128> I had an email exchange about that with the guy who forked, who basically had no good reason
<seb128> it would have made sense to just take over the existing projects
<muktupavels> that is what I think. more work for no reason now...
<muktupavels> better to drop fork and maintain original project
<seb128> right, that was my recommendation as well but seems that got little traction
<seb128> which leads us to where we are now
<seb128> :-/
<muktupavels> where is trevinho?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: hi, here :)
<muktupavels> trevinho: hi, do you have  time?
<Trevinho> muktupavels: not so much now, can we talk next week?
<muktupavels> trevinho: oh, ok. wanted more compiz reviews and one for libwnck. but I guess it can wait next week. :)
<Laney> didrocks: if I tried to push https://paste.debian.net/1031132/ would that help you?
<didrocks> Laney: there are other blockers for the snap side itself, but yeah, that could be a great fit! I'm a little bit afraid it won't get merged as there is no support for theming and it's understood it's unstable, but worth giving a try, thanks!
<Laney> let's see how it goes
<mdeslaur> is there a way to have the dock show preview windows in start order instead of recently used order?
<mdeslaur> I just can't get used to stuff moving around all the time
<didrocks> I don't think so, raise it with upstream?
<didrocks> but I don't think it's a settings we want to add by default anyway (would have to be tweaked via gsettings)
<willcooke> mdeslaur, is this the sort of thing:  https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/686#issuecomment-395090794
<gitlab-bot> micheleg issue 686 in dash-to-dock "Stacking order of window preview shifts" (comments: 1) [Open]
<mdeslaur> willcooke: yeah, that looks like what I'm looking for
<mdeslaur> thanks willcooke, didrocks
<willcooke> I've had little traction upstream, so I might see if we can get it on the roadmap next cycle :)
<willcooke> I looked at the code but failed
<willcooke> I should try again
<willcooke> Probably in here: https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/blob/master/windowPreview.js
<mdeslaur> willcooke: I'm guessing it needs a new sort function that uses get_stable_sequence
<willcooke> mdeslaur, yeah I think so too, just looking at the code now
<kenvandine> Trevinho, can you look at backporting this to 18.04?  https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/103
<gitlab-bot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 103 in mutter "A couple of xdg foreign fixes" (comments: 1) [1. Bug, 5. Wayland, Merged]
<kenvandine> Trevinho, that's needed for portal support on wayland
<kenvandine> or just update mutter... but i guess jamesh has already asked you about that
<jamesh> Trevinho: the fix is already in mutter 3.28.2
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=mutter
<kenvandine> Laney, awesome!
<kenvandine> jamesh, ^^ 3.28.2 is in the queue
<jamesh> awesome
<seb128> k, time to enjoy a bit the nice weather, I'm going to look at the backlog/deal a few things a bit later though, so see you later or have a nice evening, depending
<didrocks> enjoy your evening seb128
<willcooke> see you seb128
<k_alam> Hi, where is jbicha today? Anyone knows?
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-06-29
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<duflu> And with that, bbl
<didrocks> hey duflu, see you!
<Laney> greetings
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> home day today :'(
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> Laney: same old, same old :p yourself?
<didrocks> Laney: see the positive side: back to a life where you sleep at night ;)
<Laney> indeed!
<Laney> and eat a normal amount :P
<didrocks> for a few days… until GUADEC :)
<duflu> Morning Laney. What's the route home? (assuming it's by land)
<Laney> duflu: Sadly not, flying from Pisa
<didrocks> jibel: do you mind having a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/apport/whoopsie-auto-ui/+merge/348479? I plan to release it today to cosmic and prepare the SRU
<jibel> didrocks, okay, I will
<didrocks> thx :)
<seb128> looks like I forgot to say hi when I started IRC earlier this morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers :)
<seb128> (done with backlog!)
<duflu> Hi seb128, jibel, willcooke, world
<jibel> Hi duflu
<jibel> and seb128 and all
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> c-lobrano: thanks for the feedback! (and hi ;))
<c-lobrano> hi didrocks
<c-lobrano> how's going? :)
<didrocks> c-lobrano: good good! Yourself?
<c-lobrano> didrocks: except back pain, everything's fine :D
<didrocks> take care :/
<c-lobrano> eh, long story :(
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I've always thought I'm a little behind when talking about dependencies (like GTK2), packaging, repositories, CI, etc. anything you could suggest me to study/read about that?
<c-lobrano> I mean, I know it's a long story, but something to start with
<didrocks> c-lobrano: do you want to read a little bit about debian packaging, or rather CI, or… ? ;)
<c-lobrano> didrocks: I've read something about debian packaging already, so CI would be good
<didrocks> c-lobrano: hum, it really depends on the system you are using. For communitheme, I'm using Travis, and just read the Travis doc. In case you didn't read it yet, you can have a look at our travis ci yaml: https://github.com/ubuntu/gtk-communitheme/blob/master/.travis.yml
<didrocks> as there are 5 repository, I factorize what we do in a single script we download
<didrocks> to ease maintainance and not always repeating the same step
<c-lobrano> didrocks: perfect, I'll start with that
<didrocks> c-lobrano: the script is that one: https://github.com/ubuntu/communitheme-snap-helpers/blob/master/build/prepare-build-snap
<didrocks> to handle PR per snap
<didrocks> and as well releasing edge to master
<didrocks> a simpler one which can be interesting to you: https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/blob/master/.travis.yml
<didrocks> you can see here how I have tag attaching automatically some release artefacts, like the binary
<didrocks> and so, you end up with this: https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report/releases/tag/v1.2.0
<c-lobrano> didrocks: uhu, awesome
<c-lobrano> :D
<didrocks> (notice the ubuntu-report-linux-amd64.tar.xz)
<didrocks> if you have any question, do not hesitate, that should give you some start ;)
<c-lobrano> I won't :D, thank you
<didrocks> yw!
<willcooke> tadaa: https://imgur.com/a/ZtXEKqm
<willcooke> kenvandine[m][m], I'll run that past design ^
<Laney> what is that for?
<willcooke> The snap only GNOME Software snap for not-Ubuntu
<Laney> I see
<willcooke> reboot
<Laney> SHAN'T
<willcooke> Verified #1768786
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1768786
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1768786 in ubuntu-unity-meta (Ubuntu Bionic) "Desktop is displayed when resuming from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andyrock> willcooke: np!
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-07-01
<robert_ancell> andyrock, did you see https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/commit/796d20b4c5c243c87f43850db948fc871437fcf3#note_255991 ?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-24
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
 * didrocks reboots to test the nvidia patch revert
<duflu> Salut didrocks, jibel and popey
<didrocks> hey duflu, I merged your mutter patch removal. It all seems ok to me
<didrocks> at least, I don't have that 100% CPU issue anymore I had before the patch
<duflu> didrocks, yes, thanks. If you do get any 100% CPU bugs we can debug them and I'll fix them separately
<duflu> Though last time that didn't work out :(
<didrocks> yeah, remember I wanted for a month before this patch. Let's see this time…
<marcustomlinson> greetings 🖖🏻
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<marcustomlinson> 👋🏻
<seb128> ready for some warm days at the computer? ;)
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<didrocks> ça va, et toi seb128
<didrocks> yeah, will be challenging…
<seb128> ça va :)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson and seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, average I think. Not good or bad. How are you?
<seb128> not fully awake yet, reading discourse over some coffee
<seb128> seems Valve put fire on the internet with a tweet :-/
<duflu> Yes
<seb128> popey, thx for responding on those topic during the W.E, I know it's frustrating. Can't we simply delete posts like https://community.ubuntu.com/t/canonical-does-anything-please-stop-the-bullshit/11409 ?
<duflu> I'm not sure deleting is ever a good move. It gives the appearance of censorship or being too defensive
<seb128> duflu, fair enough, but we already have posts on those topics, no need of new one
<seb128> so maybe yeah, close and point out to the existing ones
<duflu> Yeah, slightly too many topics
<Laney> morning
<duflu> Morning Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hi duflu didrocks
<Laney> hope you had nice weekends
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> w.e was nice indeed, summer is here!
<seb128> which is going to be "fun" this week
<seb128> bah, stupid laptop...battery low again, need to go back, brb
<Laney> /o\
<willcooke> oops.  morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<popey> morning desktoppers
<seb128> k, and back
<seb128> Laney, sorry, stupid laptop batteries...
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you today?
<duflu> 🔌
<popey> seb128: thanks, i have made that topic unlisted. It's a difficult time and I'm being careful not to be accused of "censorship"
<popey> 🔋
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I think it's fine to a least lock those down saying "please use the existing topic"
<willcooke> seb128, well the internet seems to think the world is ending :)
<popey> 😱
<popey> Emoji for all occasions
<pieq> willcooke, the *gaming* Internet :)
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<seb128> hey Wimpress!
<Trevinho> hey guyz...
 * Trevinho celebrates monday with a big-merge approval :)
 * Trevinho and... during the weekend fixed gcc attributes handling for mozjs linking issues :P, other than producing brick hoven cooked pizza :P
<willcooke> morning Trevinho, how goes?
<Trevinho> hi willcooke all good, you? :)
<willcooke> fire fighting still :(
<Trevinho> eh, I see...
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<duflu> And bye...
<Trevinho> hi duflu and good night/evening! :)
<Laney> well done Trevinho
<Laney> Trevinho: "Piadina - the Italian burrito", what do you think about this phrase?
 * Laney just saw it on a sign here and thought of you
<Laney> non262/Date/time-zones.js:41:5 Error: Assertion failed: got "Fri Jul 19 2002 16:10:55 GMT+0000", expected "Fri Jul 19 2002 16:10:55 GMT+0100"
<Laney> FML mozjs60
<didrocks> someone failed to set LC_TIME ;)
<Laney> my environment sets $TZ
<Laney> bet it's that
<Laney> ': "${DEB_HOST_ARCH:=$(dpkg --print-architecture)}"'
<Laney> what is this construct with the ':'?
<Laney> I mean I know that : is 'true' - the whole line though, why would you do it like that?
<Laney> maybe it just looks better than DEB_HOST_ARCH=${DEB_HOST_ARCH:-$(dpkg --print-architecture)}
<didrocks> oh, good one
<didrocks> yeah, that's maybe the reason
<Laney> :>
<GunnarHj> Where do applications to join the ubuntu-desktop team go? The wiki says the mailing list, but is possibly https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop a more suitable place these days?
<seb128> GunnarHj, the mailing list is still there and I think that most people who have voting power for that topic should still be subscribed
<seb128> we can discuss changing the process but that's orthogonal/no need for you to apply
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, then I'll use the list.
<seb128> Unsure of c.u.c would be better/if those are a topic interesting to the community/users, need to think a bit about it
<seb128> it's rather a "technical" decision from the current group
<GunnarHj> seb128: Reason I asked is that there is not much discussion on the list any longer. Mostly copies of bug comments and MPs.
<Laney> it'd be OK to move those to the team updates section probably
<Laney> BUT the big problem with that is that prospective members won't be able to post there
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, well that's not a topic where we need input from the community
<seb128> so less visibility is not especially a negative
<Laney> dunno about that, it's nice to show off new contributors
<seb128> also some applicants might be shy/not want to risk being -1ed on a visible website
<seb128> but yeah, it has pros &nd cons...
 * seb128 has no strong opinion either way atm
<GunnarHj> seb128: Probably true. ( Or not. Somebody in the community may think that I suck. Might or might not be relevant input. ;) )
<Trevinho> hi seb128 and Laney :)
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Laney> Lagvinho
<Trevinho> hi seb128 all good :)
<seb128> Trevinho, ready to melt?
<seb128> it's going to be hot this week, I see even more for you
<seb128> or are you escaping to the see coast? ;)
<Trevinho> lost into debuggint the SRU crash increase as it looks like I can recreate it, just that is quite complicated to see what's going the dock.. :(
<Trevinho> seb128: well, so far isn't too bad
<Trevinho> the fact of advancing the summer in central america first, worked in getting used to this :)
<seb128> :)
<Trevinho> Laney: you saw my last week's ping on debian-gnome, right? (however I'm pretty sure you're busy enough)
<Laney> yes I'm going to review stuff
<Laney> looking at mozjs at the minute actually
<Trevinho> Laney: thanks :)
<Trevinho> Laney: also about the Piadina... :_(... One word to destroy them both :(.
<Trevinho> not sure why my weechat didn't get that message though, I got it only as phone one :o
<Trevinho> thus the delay :
<Laney> content filter
<Laney> it knew that this was harmful content
<Trevinho> might be
<Laney> maybe I'll get one and see if it's good
<Laney> ahhhhh FML²
<Laney> (the timezone thing is because tzdata isn't installed in sbuild chroots any more)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-25
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> salut didrocks !
<didrocks> salut pieq !
<pieq> didrocks, is it boiling hot in France now?
<didrocks> pieq: yeah, it is… It's only the start, I couldn't get the accomodation to go below 25.2°C this morning. It was only 26.2°C inside yesterday (35+ outside. Gonna be ~40°C for multiple days)
<didrocks> last warm wave, we went to 30°C inside (and 28 in the morning). Hoping we can avoid it this time…
<pieq> ouch
<pieq> and you don't have AC or anything?
<didrocks> nope… Just a big fan this year :)
<didrocks> which will be an improvement, but I try to not use it to early to get used to the warm weather first as much as possible and enjoy the fan more afterwards
<pieq> haha
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<pieq> that's probably a clever technique!
<pieq> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut pieq
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<jibel> hi all
<jibel> didrocks, what's the procedure to sru ubuntu-report? Is there a git branch to update?
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress, salut jibel
<didrocks> jibel: salut ! No, there is no branch, not enough updates to justify it, I usually apt source + backport with the tests
<duflu> Morning didrocks, pieq, oSoMoN, jibel
<oSoMoN> good afternon duflu
<pieq> hey duflu
<duflu> Morning tjaalton... Do you know the status of Quadro P1000 support? I suspect its usability has changed and I don't know how to update bug 1822026, or now bug 1834047
<ubot5> bug 1822026 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "[Nvidia Quadro P1000] Live USB freezes or cannot complete install when nouveau driver is loaded (crashing in gp100/gf100 code)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1822026
<ubot5> bug 1834047 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-418 (Ubuntu) "External monitor not recognised [Quadro P1000 Mobile]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834047
<tjaalton> duflu: needs a more gentle hammer to disable nouveau only on those that are known broken, but the second bug is about hybrid support and I think it should be run in dgpu mode
<tjaalton> though xserver master has support for glx vendor selection and it's proposed for 1.20 too, so once nvidia driver supports it I hope it's possible to mix intel and nvidia
<seb128> hey there, good morning desktopers!
<duflu> Morning seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<duflu> tjaalton, I am confused but glad you understand them. I'm confused because machines with P1000 have gone from unbootable to half working while no bugs were closed
<seb128> hey duflu didrocks, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going OK. How is your Tuesday?
 * duflu checks it's really Tuesday
<didrocks> good, thx, yourself?
<seb128> right, it is, but it's only starting!
<seb128> I'm fine, didn't sleep so well because of the heat though
<tjaalton> duflu: oh, right.. they're both hybrid. yeah beats me :P
<tjaalton> maybe the firmware got fixed
<duflu> That's a good point
<tjaalton> upstream said it was broken for those
<seb128> ups
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<Trevinho> morning!
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, bon w.e ?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, woot, on proper european time? ;)
<duflu> Not gone to bed yet? :)
<Trevinho> ahah no, no... doing the good guy ;-)
<oSoMoN> seb128, très bon, et toi?
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<seb128> oSoMoN, nickel, on était en France, y a fait beau et on a bien mangé :-)
<oSoMoN> :)
<seb128> jamesh, hey, weekly reminder ... :)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #1834095 might be for you, it claims to be a regression from your recent grub upload
<ubot5> bug 1834095 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "update-grub fails on zfs with root and boot datasets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834095
<seb128> it lacks details though :-/
<didrocks> seb128: ah, yeah, can potentially be a regression. Let me ask for more details
<seb128> I did put a short "please add log" comment
<seb128> but you probably know better what specifics to ask for
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: hi!
<didrocks> seb128: done, let's see how esoteric is his system. (and add a testcase for it)
<seb128> didrocks, thx!
<seb128> brb, going back to my desk now
<marcustomlinson> morning
<Laney> boop
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, Laney
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson and Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson, Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks duflu oSoMoN
<willcooke> morning from humid wet London
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Laney> hi willcooke seb128
<Laney> willcooke: office nice and busy?
<Wimpress> Laney: It really is.
 * Laney 's hermit instinct kicks in
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney Wimpress
<Wimpress> Morning seb128
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, very busy today.  There's a big sprint (hi mvo) and a big recruitment event going on.  'fousands of people
<Laney> nice
<duflu> That might be the first time IRC has ever sounded cockney, AFAIK
 * GunnarHj is humbled. Three +1s. Thanks for showing trust in me!
<Laney> 👏👏👏👏👏
<Laney> well done GunnarHj!
<Laney> now go forth and sponsor your own SRU ;-)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah, that was the primary purpose of applying. :) But is the packageset side of it fixed yet?
<Laney> gnome-settings-daemon is in there
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yes, but my name isn't listed at the packageset document yet. Or is that of no significance?
<Laney> that's generated by a script on a timer
<GunnarHj> Laney: So in other words I can already upload g-s-d?
<Laney> do $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu-archive-tools and then run `edit-acl -S eoan -p gunnarhj query'
<Laney> for the live view
<GunnarHj> Laney: Which package provides the edit-acl command?
<Laney> GunnarHj: None, it's in that bzr repository I referred to
<GunnarHj> Laney: Missed the './' part. Yep, confirmed that ubuntu-desktop is included in the response, also for bionic. So I'll fix that g-s-d MP later. I also saw your message about adding g-c-c and gnome-shell. Thanks for the guidance!
<Laney> GunnarHj: Ah. No problem.
<Laney> Don't forget that now you need to create and push the (signed) tag for the git repository when uploading.
 * Laney uses `gbp buildpackage --git-tag-only` to do that
<willcooke> thanks GunnarHj, nice work
<GunnarHj> Thanks willcooke!
<GunnarHj> Laney: That was new to me. So far when testing in PPAs i simply used debuild(). There will be some stuff to read up on apparently.
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: hey, looks like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.disco/revision/1289 might be similar to the same issue with attributes we had in mozjs (see https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/issues/217)...
<gitbot> GNOME issue 217 in gjs "Implement the "taking out the garbage" scheme and remove the Big Hammer" [5. Performance, Doing, Opened]
<Trevinho> I hacked a patch for those in gcc during the weekend, it might cover both cases
<oSoMoN> Trevinho, not sure, that workaround in skcms addresses an ICE (https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=90756), that doesn't seem to be the case in gjs, is it?
<ubot5> gcc.gnu.org bug 90756 in rtl-optimization "g++ ICE in convert_move, at expr.c:218 on i686 and s390x" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: I mean, isn't the same issue, but it's the same gcc bug
<Trevinho> ah, well not sure then
<Trevinho> looking at the details... mhmh
<seb128> GunnarHj, congrats and welcome onboard the desktop uploaders set :-)
<juliank> Something broke goa google accounts in eoan a few weeks or so ago
<juliank> All I get is Jun 25 14:32:42 jak-t480s gnome-calendar[13684]: source_credentials_required_cb: Failed to authenticate 'julian.klode@gmail.com': Failed to obtain an access token for “julian.klode@gmail.com”: Timeout was reached
<juliank> so, backups with dejadup fail, emails fail, calendar fails, and so on
<seb128> juliank, can you report it upstream on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-online-accounts/issues ? they might have some more clue about how to debug.
<seb128> juliank, I don't think it's goa being broken in eoan, but maybe your token expired or something and goa doesn't handle that might. It might work again if you disable/enable it back (but please don't do that unless you really need it or we might not be able to get debug info anymore)
<juliank> seb128: Right, I have 2 broken accounts, so I can play with one and keep one broken I'd guess
<seb128> right
<seb128> juliank, https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeOnlineAccounts/Debugging might be useful to get debug details
<juliank> ugh
<juliank> seb128: So I restarted the goa daemon in the terminal to debug it and now it works
<seb128> :(
<seb128> juliank, try to see if on next boot you get the issue agan
<seb128> again
<seb128> maybe it starts before internet is working and doesn't like that or something
<seb128> if you can reproduce on boot maybe hack the env to have the debug info in the journal
<juliank> Previous daemon has been running for 22 days apparently, probably longer than the user sessions and got messed up
<seb128> urg :/
<seb128> oh well, if it happens again let us know :)
<juliank> I'll reboot and see what it says after that
<seb128> let us know
 * seb128 goes offline for 10min or so
<seb128> it's over 30°C here can't work, I'm going to relocate to a place with A/C
<seb128> k, that's better!
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time!
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 25 13:31:02 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25 | Current topic:
<Trevinho> o/
<seb128> Roll call: didrocks, duflu (out), jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<seb128> hey Trevinho, good to see you around for this one :)
<marcustomlinson> \o
<Trevinho> always I am, just lost in code
<seb128> or in tz :)
<didrocks> hey
<kenvandine> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> desktop free
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the usual japanese era one
<seb128> and bug #1833555
<ubot5> bug 1833555 in ubuntu-report (Ubuntu Bionic) "Add OEM->Family " [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833555
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, can one of your take the bionic line?
<didrocks> jibel is preparing the backport AFAIK
<didrocks> so, should be done by next week
<didrocks> (at least, in UNAPPROVED)
<seb128> jibel, you should know better than bypassing the process and nominated without assignee!
<didrocks> I'll review & sponsor, as the first patch
<seb128> didrocks, k, thx
<seb128> that was it for bionic
<seb128> #topic rls-cc-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25 | Current topic: rls-cc-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> desktop free
<seb128> japenese era one
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> same story
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> 2 ftbfs bugs that got assigned but I forgot to untag
<seb128> I think they make sense to nominate so just going to do the untagging
<seb128> tkamppeter, please have a look to bug #1833231
<ubot5> bug 1833231 in cups (Ubuntu) "cups ftbfs in eoan (amd64 only)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1833231
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing unassigned
<tkamppeter> OK, will do.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> k so it was a pretty easy bugs round
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, your turn :)
<Laney> thx
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> so the appstream one is waiting for the security team
<Laney> webkit/sphinx needs someone to be assigned, I made a card for that https://trello.com/c/IscBSNnl/181-webkit2gtk-2242-1-to-2242-2
<Laney> maybe one of the not usual people could take this
<Laney> that's it
<Laney> thx for handling that kopano thing oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> np
<seb128> changing approach to those assignement
<seb128> if anyone want to volunteer please add yourself to the card with a comment
<seb128> if it's still unassigned by tomorrow we pick someone in the manager's meeting
<seb128> managers'
<seb128> thx Laney
<Laney> np
<seb128> (also n-m autopkgtest test got a fix from Till which was uploaded, hopefully that works, built on armhf just finished so we should know in a bit)
<seb128> k, next
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Meeting - 2019-06-25 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> so first, sorry but we didn't get to talk abour rls bugs summary
<seb128> and Will is away *again* for that meeting
<seb128> and he didn't even send the email this week :-/
<seb128> I'm going to follow up via email about that
<seb128>  
<seb128> second one from me
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you give us a status update on the bionic/n-m SRU? that seem to have got stalled again?
<tkamppeter> seb128, yes, I have prioritized this autopkg test.
<seb128> k, makes sense
<seb128> which means now you are back to the SRU?
<tkamppeter> Now I can swittch over to this one. It looks like that somehow 1.10.14 does not respect the prioritizing of DNS servers depending on domain.
<tkamppeter> But as current (Eoan) version works (at least on Eoan) there should be somewhere a fix upstream.
<seb128> k, that's a good start
<seb128> let us know when you figure out more
<seb128> k
<tkamppeter> OK.
<seb128> thx
<seb128> that was it for my topic
<seb128> anyone else?
<Laney> pls push n-m to the git repository
<seb128> I did?
<seb128> I even pushed the tag!
<seb128> or did that fail
<Laney> where?
<seb128> https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager/tag/?h=eoan&id=ubuntu/1.18.0-1ubuntu5
<Laney> it's not there that's for sure https://code.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/+git/ubuntu/+ref/eoan
<seb128> $ git push
<seb128> Everything up-to-date
<seb128> git log has the commit
<seb128> wtf git
<Laney> what is the commit id?
<seb128> 63a83117aca5a9a97806d0648c2c23a5da6f6280
<Laney> you can end the meeting while we discuss this
<didrocks> I guess this debugging can be outside the meeting :)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> it pushed to disco
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> sorry, I somewhat screwed
<seb128> I'm going to fix it after the meeting
<seb128> me and git are still not best buddies :p
<Laney> ok
<Laney> the tag has a weird name too
<seb128> other topics? ;)
<Laney> I just wanted to look at the fix but this is enough
<seb128> https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager/log/
<seb128> has the right commit/history on the wrong branc
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> other topics?
<seb128> seems not
<seb128> let's wrap then thanks!
<didrocks> thx
<Laney> thx!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 25 13:53:34 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-06-25-13.31.moin.txt
<Trevinho> thanks
<Laney> probably https://code.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/+git/ubuntu/+edit needs the branch to be updated to fix that website
<Laney> dunno why we do this weird branch naming there
<seb128> Laney, Debian is the same from what I can tell, https://salsa.debian.org/utopia-team/network-manager/tree/master
<seb128> also the upstream branch is not a by-commit one like for GNOME
<seb128> https://salsa.debian.org/utopia-team/network-manager/commits/upstream
<Laney> same as what?
<seb128> it's one commit by import
<Laney> that's not what I mean
<Laney> we have a branch called 'eoan'
<seb128> you mean not having a master?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> and then that link I gave has to be updated every time the development name changes
<seb128> easy to fix, Iet push disco to master
<seb128> and call it fixed
<seb128> I will do that
<Laney> k, if you consider yourself a maintainer of network-manager then you have the authority to make that kind of change
<Laney> I don't, so that's why I didn't go ahead and do it
<seb128> we are not having one
<Laney> thought it was Till
<seb128> so I'm going to pretend it's me :p
<seb128> he's still onboarding
<Laney> disco will need fixing too
<seb128> so meanwhile I'm acting lead maintainer :)
<Laney> push the corresponding tag to that branch
<seb128> yeah, I'm uncommiting there
<Laney> and delete the eoan one
<seb128> right
<Laney> and fix the branch reference in that link I gave
<seb128> thx for input
<Laney> np
<Laney> (if Vcs-* refers to eoan that'll need fixing too)
<seb128> Laney, oh, and what did you mean by "the tag has a weird name too"
<seb128> ubuntu/<revision> is standard no?
<Laney> laney@disco (eoan|✔)> git tag --contains 63a83117aca5a9a97806d0648c2c23a5da6f6280                                                                                                 ~/dev/canonical/packaging/desktop/network-manager
<Laney> ubuntu/1.18.0-1ubuntu5_1561470373
<seb128> but "git tag" lists ubuntu/1.18.0-1ubuntu5
<seb128> do you understand what's the problem/what was done wrong?
<seb128> $ git tag --contains 63a83117aca5a9a97806d0648c2c23a5da6f6280
<seb128> ubuntu/1.18.0-1ubuntu5
<seb128> hum
<seb128> git mystery?
<Laney> laney@disco (eoan|✚1)> git fetch origin --prune --tags                                                                                                                            ~/dev/canonical/packaging/desktop/network-manager
<Laney> From git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/network-manager
<Laney>  * [new tag]           ubuntu/1.18.0-1ubuntu5 -> ubuntu/1.18.0-1ubuntu5
<Laney> seems good now
<seb128> that's good :)
<oSoMoN> Laney, I did a bit of preliminary investigation on https://trello.com/c/IscBSNnl/181-webkit2gtk-2242-1-to-2242-2
<oSoMoN> the regression was triggered by the python 3.7.3 -> 3.7.4RC1 update
<oSoMoN> an option would be to update sphinx to 2.0 (tests pass there), but not sure what the consequences of that are
<Laney> oSoMoN: ♥
<Laney> mitya57 is a sphinxer who might have some advice
<marcustomlinson> sphinter?
<Laney> 😓
<doko> oSoMoN: could you file a LP issue when you know what's causing that?
<doko> I'd like to point upstream to it
<oSoMoN> doko, against python3.7 / sphinx ?
<doko> I thought python3.7 ...
<Laney> oSoMoN: I couldn't resist bisecting --- 02fea029bfc5bfd64e43de9e810aef2dd3c8cb2c
<Laney> so I bet if you try codecs.open() on that broken file it's different with the new py3.7 and the old one
<Laney> https://github.com/sphinx-doc/sphinx/commit/02fea029bfc5bfd64e43de9e810aef2dd3c8cb2c
<seb128> n-m amd64 autopkgtest is back to green, well done cyphermox and tkamppeter :-)
<seb128> hum, i386 failed though :/
<tkamppeter> OK, good to know.
<seb128> unsure if it's transient or not, would be good to have a look
<tkamppeter> seb128, are we not dropping support for i386? Or does Steam, Wine, ... use NM?
<Laney> tkamppeter: It's a sign that the test is flaky, since it used to pass before ... I just ran it 4 times on amd64 and it failed 3 of those (not the same failure as in the i386 log though).
 * oSoMoN praises Laney's bisect-fu
<oSoMoN> applying that commit on top of the version of sphinx in the archive makes the tests pass
<oSoMoN> Laney, shall I upload a new sphinx with that patch?
<cyphermox> Laney: so; typically anything that turns out to be shared between ubuntu-desktop and some other flavour land in desktop-core (such that you need to be core-dev to upload); I can apply exceptions as directed by the Desktop team
<cyphermox> (I will apply the exceptions for gnome-control-center and gnome-shell)
<Laney> cyphermox: right, that's what I thought, thanks
<Laney> oSoMoN: if the autopkgtests work with it (I didn't check that)
<Laney> but it might be a codecs.open bug with python3.7 that doko wants to hear about too
<oSoMoN> yeah, I'll file a bug against python3.7 too
<Laney> sphinx handily comes with a broken file
<oSoMoN> I'll probably do all of that later tonight though, time for dinner break
<cyphermox> and it seems like exceptions aren't as straightforward as I thought, because just adding to the file doesn't work :P
<Laney> yeah you have to regenerate the sets
<cyphermox> well, no, that's what I mean
<cyphermox> just that isn't sufficient, I think the script might be looking at exceptions too early or something
<cyphermox> ah, nevermind
<cyphermox> I got confused looking at the files, all is well
 * cyphermox applies the changes
<oSoMoN> doko, Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.7/+bug/1834236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1834236 in python3.7 (Ubuntu) "sphinx autopkgtest failures with Python 3.7.4 RC1" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> meh, the package doesn't build because of errors when running the tests at build time
 * Laney added a minimal example (python only) to the bug
<Laney> Looks like python2's open() doesn't support the encoding= kwarg
<mitya57> Laney, oSoMoN, indeed, the patch cannot be applied to our sphinx as-is, as we still have to support Python 2 (upstream moved to Python 3 only in sphinx 2.x).
<oSoMoN> mitya57, ack, do you reckon the test failure is a regression in python 3.7.4 ?
<mitya57> So the best way is to fix this in Python, but if for some reason it's unfixable there, I can try something else (maybe io.open will work?)
<mitya57> Yes, it's probably a regression, let me look at Python changes
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you plan to look at that n-m autopkgtest flakyness?
<oSoMoN> time to get some rest, good night everyone
<mitya57> https://github.com/python/cpython/commit/894263ba80af4b7733c2df95b527e96953922656 may fix that bug
 * mitya57 commented on the bug and also goes to bed
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-26
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey didrocks, duflu
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, going well now. I just figured out how to fix https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/575 so that's done sooner than expected. You?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 575 in mutter "Honour `CLUTTER_ACTOR_NO_LAYOUT` more efficiently" [5. Performance, Opened]
<seb128> I'm fine thx :)
<duflu> (not counting the failing CI but that doesn't seem to be my fault)
<oSoMoN> goooood morning seb128 !
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, didrocks, en forme ?
<lis> good morning everyone :)
<seb128> guten tag lis!
<oSoMoN> good morning lis
<oSoMoN> seb128, plutôt, oui
<seb128> cool :)
<duflu> Morning lis
<lis> seb128, oSoMoN, duflu: hi :)
<seb128> duflu, I think Owen did comment/follow up recently on some regression/problems created by things that got merged, what was the outcome of that? (I noticed because George thanked him for commenting on #gnome-hackers)
<didrocks> seb128: chaudement, mais ça va
<seb128> no revert at the end?
<didrocks> hey lis
<seb128> didrocks, good luck, temperature dropped here, I even found a bit too cold this morning but I'm not going to complain about that :p
<duflu> seb128, I'm not aware of anything like that. Should I be?
<seb128> duflu, don't worry about it, if you didn't hear anything then it's probably fine :)
<seb128> duflu, just for the record that was what Owen wrote
<seb128> <owen>	feaneron: I don't think we need to rush to revert anything - that doesn't seem like a constructive step - but if the changes in 520 are helping, they are helping for a different reason than the commit message and MR discussion indicate - and probably indicate that something else is going wrong with the master clock cycle
<seb128> duflu, so I'm assuming that George found a problem due to !520 and was pondering reverting
<duflu> I think they're probably wrong. I was working on that change for a year or so. But it doesn't matter if it wasn't reverted
<seb128> right
<duflu> And it is documented in immense detail
<seb128> ah, indeed Owen commented on !520
<seb128> 'OK, I see you changed that from !281 (merged) - so that might explain why this was subsequently necessary.'
<duflu> Oh I don't track closed things
<seb128> so all good
<marcustomlinson> good morning didrocks duflu oSoMoN seb128 lis
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, how are you today?
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson
<duflu> hi marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> seb128: good thanks :) yourself? Overheating today again?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, no, that went away in the night, today is 23°C :)
<duflu> seb128, yes actually multiple MRs depend on 520 so good it wasn't reverted
<marcustomlinson> seb128: we've got some outrageous heat coming our way to Scotland this week. A high of 23 even!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> duflu, right
<seb128> duflu, sorry to have distracted you with the question
<duflu> seb128, also I mentioned #334 in the description which would have avoided confusion if anyone followed that link and found !281
<duflu> Though it's complicated and I understand there will be some confusion
<duflu> It took me most of a year to design a solution I was happy with and to get it approved
<duflu> All previous attempts ended up being huge and rewriting many things
<Laney> hi ho
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> Hi Laney and willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu, morning others
<duflu> To be fair there's at least a billion people experiencing afternoon in this time zone
<willcooke> :DD
<willcooke> They don't greet me though, so sod em
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Maybe they should. AFAIK we have more offices in the time zone than any other
<willcooke> hehe
<willcooke> hi didrocks!
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<Laney> hi didrocks duflu seb128 willcooke, how's it going?
<seb128> Laney, good! you?
<willcooke> hi seb128 Laney.  Not too bad.  Sat in front of Heidi Allen on the train home
<Laney> yeah not bad
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> is she changing the UK?
<willcooke> She was sending an email, so... perhaps
<Laney> out of date joke, IIRC she has since left that group /o\
<willcooke> It was probably about changing the UK
<willcooke> ha
<didrocks> Laney: warm warm warm
<Laney> man
<Laney> it's cold horrible raining and grey here
<willcooke> didrocks, is it going to me a bad one again?  It's cooled down here
<Laney> dunno what you people are talking about
<willcooke> 15 degrees here :(
 * Laney sends a bit of it over
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, until Monday, it doesn't go under 24°c at night and up to 39°C
<willcooke> ouch
<willcooke> tired grumpy kids
<didrocks> and no wind…
<didrocks> yeah, experienced that yeserday evening :/
<didrocks> weather is now forecasting: 38 (today), 38 (tomorrow), 37, 37, 37, 33 (Monday)
<willcooke> woah
<Trevinho> morning!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> didrocks: hi Didier
<Laney> buongiorno Marco
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney willcooke Trevinho
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson, how goes?
<willcooke> morning Trevinho
<marcustomlinson> willcooke: well thanks, yourself?
<willcooke> nay bad
<marcustomlinson> aye
<duflu> Hi Trevinho
 * Laney gives marcustomlinson the nod
<Laney> in centuries to come academics will study the greeting patterns used in #ubuntu-desktop and come to some startling conclusions
<willcooke> XD
<marcustomlinson> :)
<oSoMoN> :)
<seb128> bonjourno Trevinho
<seb128> our board look more geeky today
<seb128> thanks Laney :)
<Laney> oh I forgot that changes it for everyone sry
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> didn't like that colour we were using
<Laney> put it back if you want tho
<seb128> no, it's fine like that
<marcustomlinson> I thought it looked cool
 * marcustomlinson tries to figure out how to change ours...
<Laney> I searched for 'linux' in the images search
<Laney> menu -> second option
<marcustomlinson> ah I got to the first option and got tired
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> willcooke, Laney, marcustomlinson, seb128: hey hey, hey, hey!
<marcustomlinson> But seriously though, I don't think I have permissions to do that
<Trevinho> += duflu
<marcustomlinson> oh! that sneaky little backward arrow top left
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, are you looking at fixing the n-m autopkgtest flakyness issue?
<Laney> weird, I just started writing that
<Laney> (was closing tabs from yesterday and some of them were NM logs)
<GunnarHj> Hey Laney, Yesterday I accidentally got involved in sane-backends (bug #1728012) and would have expected that package to be included in the ubuntu-desktop set. But it isn't, if I understand it correctly - only desktop-core. Is that as it should be?
<ubot5> bug 1728012 in sane-backends (Ubuntu Bionic) "Many 3rd party scanner drivers are broken by a sane change" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728012
<Laney> GunnarHj: Packages shared with Kubuntu end up there. So if that's the case, then yes.
<GunnarHj> Laney: I see. When seeing the structure, I can think it would be a good idea to add ubuntu-desktop as an uploader of desktop-core (ubuntu-desktop is an uploader of desktop-extra).
<Laney> It is on purpose historically. If you wanted to, you could discuss the situation with the DMB - I'm sure parts of it are less relevant now.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Not sure I'm in a position to hold that discussion, since I'm one of the few ones who are affected in practice. But of course I could ask a question.
<Laney> GunnarHj: They might want to work out a way of allowing people to upload to desktop-core specifically. There's currently no procedure for that; everyone's just gone for core-dev instead.
<Laney> Or maybe the concept is obsolete and ubuntu-desktop can have those packages now
 * Laney isn't sure
<tkamppeter> seb128, Laney, I am looking now into this n-m autopkg problem.
<tkamppeter> seb128, Laney: What I have observed when debugging the script where only API discrepancies, no timing/timeout issues. I have fixed all these API problems and after that all tests passed for me and after isolated testing I have also run the complete autopkgtest and it also passed, making me putting up the branch with the fix.
<tkamppeter> seb128, Laney, now I could only see the logs of a failure here:
<tkamppeter> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-eoan/eoan/i386/n/network-manager/20190625_150000_e4d7f@/log.gz
<tkamppeter> It is a timeout in one of the tests.
<tkamppeter> Should we perhaps make all the timeouts longer to reduce probability of failures?
<Laney> tkamppeter: this is the kind of failure I was seeing https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWwWvhrty7/
<Laney> that might be missing synchronisation somewhere perhaps?
<Laney> and the i386 one --- is there any indication that the virtual AP will eventually appear?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Sent a mail to DMB (and included you).
<tkamppeter> Laney, for me it looks like that due to the fact that it works at least a part of the times(you can make it pass by triggering a repetition), that if it fails it not always fails at the same points, and that the emulated network (AP, router) is always the same it is most probably a timing issue and not a still missing API adaptation or so. So I would try at first by extending timeouts and/or adding delay/repetition loops.
<Laney> GunnarHj: Thanks
<Laney> tkamppeter: OK then. It's better if you can positively wait for the condition that you need (AP appearing, for example) rather than simply retrying, if that's possible. (Not sure if it is)
<Laney> also don't forget to look at that pastebin I gave
<tkamppeter> Laney, my feeling for that one is that the router/AP got initiated and after that the presence of IPs checked, but too early. My suggestion here is to repeat the check of the presence of the IPs for up to ~10 times with a short delay.
<Laney> tkamppeter: Up to you. I'm just saying that if there's a signal 'the AP just appeared' then using that to schedule the next part of the test would be more robust than doing it with timers
<Laney> But I don't know this code as well as you do at this point, so ... :)
<tkamppeter> Laney, there is something like 'the AP just appeared', but it seems not to be reliable as sometimes the next steps observes the presence of two IPs, sometimes not.
<tkamppeter> Laney, does it often happen that the autopkgtest fails at the point which you have pasted or does it fail on different random points?
<Laney> tkamppeter: Think I only saw that one
<GunnarHj> Laney: More on the packageset topic: I noticed that your request yesterday to add g-c-c to ubuntu-desktop had been handled, so I happily uploaded g-c-c to disco, but it was rejected. I had missed that the adjustment had not been made to the ubuntu-desktop set for disco.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Can you help?
<Laney> GunnarHj: No, you need someone on the DMB to do that
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok. Will do.
<Trevinho> Laney: when you've some time could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/369334 ?
<Laney> OK, this afternoon probably
<Trevinho> Laney: cool thanks, I've to prepare the branches for eoan too, you can then backport those to disco I expect, right?
<Trevinho> well eoan + debian.. Now that I'm done with fixing the regression crashes hoepefully
<Laney> Trevinho: we need .2 for disco too no? is that somewhere already? i forgot
<Trevinho> Laney: yes
<Trevinho> we were blocked by regressions, so...
<Laney> ok, this can be done at the same time probably
<Trevinho> probably better .2+git stuff, but not sure if I'm fancy enough to do a snapshot instead of cherry-picking :P
<Trevinho> although now with meson is better
<Laney> patches is fine, put them in a Gbp-Pq: topic upstream or something to indicate
<lis> Laney: fwiw, i rebuilt our tests container with the glib from disco-proposed and it seems to fix the issues we were seeing
<lis> there are new issues now, of course 🤣
<lis> but not (obviously) glib-related
<doko> Trevinho: would it be possible to have the fix for 1793496 in bionic as well?
<seb128> doko, don't ask bionic targets like that please, either rls-bb-incoming tag or find an assignee
<Laney> lis: neat (hopefully)
<seb128> is there a way to dump the content of a dconf db file?
<lis> seb128: yes!
<lis> seb128: basically, create a dconf profile that specifies the path to that file, and 'dconf dump' it
<lis> $ echo file-db:/path/to/file > my-profile
<lis> $ DCONF_PROFILE=`pwd/my-profile dconf dump /
<lis> erm. `pwd` obviously.  sorry.
<seb128> lis, good tip, thx!
<Trevinho> doko: I can try although the patch while is provided by eoan and disco isn't upstream yet... so I might try to make you a ppa and maybe you can test if that branch fixes it as I expect
<doko> Trevinho: yes, I can do that. and added the task and the tag
<Trevinho> the problem is that the patch isn't *that* small, so... well some prudence firs :)
<Trevinho> first*
<Trevinho> doko: please try mutter at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3750/+packages once built
<Trevinho> doko: wouldn't be bad if you could also bisect the added patches :), i.e. which one of the latest monitor-manager-* patches added is the one helping you
<Trevinho> you sould be able to check it with ver few steps
<Trevinho> any French here could improve the test case for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1832875 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1832875 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "On-screen keyboard lacks several French layouts" [High,In progress]
<Laney> peace out homies 👋
<marcustomlinson> ✌️
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> tjaalton, Laney: how is that debian experimental's libgles2-mesa-dev doesn't include glesv2.pc anymore? :o
<Trevinho> I suppose is for https://salsa.debian.org/xorg-team/lib/mesa/commit/d2d7e8c257024dadbdd2990683fe53aa19026ac6
<Trevinho> so... how to detect this now?
<Trevinho> as mutter needs it
<Trevinho> doesn't seem to be a problem in eoan (yet?)
<tjaalton> Trevinho: libglvnd upstream will provide it soon
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-27
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> salut jibel
<duflu> Hi jibel
<seb128> hey, good morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> chaudement
<didrocks> et toi ?
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> ça va bien, c'est tombé de 10°C hier, ça fait du bien
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, OK I guess. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good
<seb128> trying to think over coffee what we can do to make you hate the trello monthly columns less :)
<duflu> seb128, I think another part of the problem is that we want to track SRU work. So the board itself probably shouldn't be called 19.10, but something like "April to October 2019"
<duflu> Or a continuous rolling multi-cycle board, with a "Done in 19.10" column
<duflu> But those are orthogonal issues to the number of columns
<duflu> And a "Done in 18.04.3 column", actually
<duflu> And a "Done in 18.04.3" column, actually
<duflu> Also, the new wallpaper feels unclean, IMHO :)
<duflu> We could just drop the actual Ubuntu wallpaper in there
<marcustomlinson> morning!
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi Wimpress and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hi duflu
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<duflu> tjaalton, https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-announce/2019-June/000525.html
<tjaalton> duflu Uploading mesa_19.0.8-0ubuntu1.dsc
<tjaalton> if it would not time out this time
<tjaalton> didn't, so it's done
<Laney> morning!
<duflu> Hi Laney
<duflu> Thanks tjaalton
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson Laney willcooke
<seb128> how are you?
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> duflu, now you want more columns? ;)
<oSoMoN> I'm good, how are you?
<Laney> hi duflu hi seb128 hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<duflu> seb128, not really related. On the columns question, I like general non-dated ones. Because dates columns really necessitate a new in progress/blocked/in review/done per month
<duflu> That's too many
<duflu> And we have a hybrid right now, which is itself problematic
<seb128> duflu, the fact that we are not able to drive things through/get blocked by outside factor makes it a bit challening yes :/
<duflu> If you want to incorporate months then maybe just pick some colourful tags instead?
<seb128> we already have more tags than trello has colors...
<duflu> Excellent
<didrocks> hey Laney, oSoMoN
<didrocks> & marcustomlinson, Wimpress
<didrocks> & willcooke
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> currently rewritting awk in bash… and the bash version is, in the end, shorter…
<didrocks> surprising
 * didrocks goes back
<seb128> didrocks, mawk and gawk doesn't have a common syntax that things can be based on?
<duflu> Rewriting awk or rewriting some awk script? :)
<didrocks> seb128: mawk doesn't have arrays, which was the reason we used awk (and in fact gawk) instead of dash scripting
<didrocks> well, it has arrays, but not multi-dimensional
<seb128> duflu, going back to the trello, I think the month "started" column is small enough that it's fine to no split out things blocked or in review, that should just be reflect in the status of the card
<didrocks> duflu: would be better :)
<seb128> if they are signed up to be shipped during that month we don't get to discard/bail out because things needs review
<seb128> didrocks, ah, I see
<didrocks> at least, we'll have 396 tests to proove we didn't regress ;)
<seb128> :)
<duflu> seb128, that implies the card owner has any control on which month it gets approved and shipped in. If you don't have that control then you end up with a growing backlog month-to-month. Sometimes in shrinks but over the long term it may only grow
<duflu> That's where I am now. I have a collection of unreleased cards which I can't do anything more with. The pile will only grow each month, on average
<seb128> duflu, if you are not able to control the outcome then the work shouldn't be signed on a monthly column, we still have the untargetted ones
<duflu> seb128,  that's everything then
<seb128> for you maybe
<seb128> the goal of the monthly target was to track things we sign off for shipping that month
<seb128> there is plenty of things in that category
<seb128> GNOME updates, SRUs, our tooling improvements
<seb128> blog posts
<duflu> In that case I should have been using the untargeted column
<seb128> yes, I think that was pretty much the outcome when we discussed it at the start of the month
<duflu> seb128, that discussion was about performance work, which is still in untargeted
<seb128> your work is ongoing foundation work that relies on upstream reviews
<seb128> not really something where you can target specifics for the month
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> duflu, well some make sense to target for the current iteration, like SRU regressions
<seb128> we own the SRU and ought to unblock it one way or another
<seb128> we have the control of reverting or distro patching so we shouldn't end up blocked by upstream/review
<duflu> Yes I guess the team as a whole always has enough power to unblock those
<seb128> duflu, I think that the rule of thumb is that things in the monthly column are things we don't want to see carried over to the next month/consider a failing if we end up doing that
<seb128> those we are usually rolling over should be in the untargetted ones
<duflu> seb128, I wonder if some custom stickers would be a good way to show "in review" or "blocked" within the monthly column?
<duflu> Looks like we'd have to provide our own images
<seb128> yeah, some tag/sticker for that would be useful
<Trevinho> morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho, slightly shifting to night work hours again?  ;)
<Trevinho> seb128: you know, I don't give the best if I don't see the darkness :)
<seb128> :)
<seb128> bah, I can't reproduce that cogl i386 build hang neither on a chroot nor on a porter box, annoying :/
<Trevinho> Laney: so for mutter thing let me know how to proceed, I can see in checking a better fix meanwhile, however if we want mute the crash (not super-high prio as it happens on shell reload only, but still... Might lead to close all the session if g-s doesn't restart the shell properly) that is the faster way also to get .2 in disco, if instead we want the proper fix you know might need the whole upstream
<Trevinho> review cycle. So I'd go with this while I propose something else.
<Trevinho> I've proposed the git snapshot that includes it, let me onw if you prefer me to drop it
<Laney> Trevinho: jadahl tried to ping garnacho about some other idea, might be nice to sync about that
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah I read it, and I was already looking how to do it, but I'm not sure isn't much different from what in theory we tried to do
<Laney> whatever makes them happy :-)
<Trevinho> but in case that would be the road, I'm just saying that we can in the mean time go with this. But if you want to wait more or drop the change instead let me know and I'll adapt the MR
<Laney> ok thx, will look
<Trevinho> as I wouldn't wait other weeks for .2
<oSoMoN> buon giorno Trevinho, I think you mentioned you needed input from French natives on bug #1832875 yesterday, is that still the case and if so what do you need exactly?
<ubot5> bug 1832875 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "On-screen keyboard lacks several French layouts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832875
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: buen día oSoMoN
<Trevinho> so... the SRU test case should be amplied, not sure how to test the resolution
<Trevinho> what's wrong, not knowing well the french layouts, I don't know how they should be
<seb128> Trevinho, https://kali-8fa5.kxcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/azerty-qwerty.jpg
<seb128> basically check that top-left letter is a A and not a Q
<Trevinho> ah, ok I was quite sure it should have been azerty, but you guys know it better :)
<seb128> :)
<oSoMoN> I personally use a different layout (bépo, a French dvorak variant), but I don't know whether the OSK is expected to offer "exotic" layouts OOTB
<duflu> oSoMoN, https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/OS/ScreenKeyboard
<duflu> And good night
<seb128> oSoMoN, I don't think bepo is going to be handled
<seb128> they stated on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/475 that they don't intend to handle random variants
<gitbot> GNOME issue 475 in gnome-shell "OSK letter disposition does not change when different languages are choosen" [Closed]
<seb128> their script is https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/blob/master/data/update-osk-layouts.sh I think
<seb128> which uses www.unicode.org/Public/cldr/latest/keyboards.zip as a source
<seb128> that has a qwertz variant
<seb128> but not a bepo one
<oSoMoN> that's fair enough, until I start using a touchscreen for real keyboard input, then I'll complain loudly
<Laney> the sky is ... blue
 * Laney calls the military, possibly some kind of weird alien thing is going on, it's supposed to be grey
<teward> Laney: actually the sky is orange, you just think it's blue :)
 * Laney blames the chemtrails
<Eickmeyer> @Laney, teward: sky is gray here. Bland and boring. Just like my soul.
<Eickmeyer> (no idea why I went @ on that)
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-06-28
<didrocks> good morning
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hi!
<robert_ancell> jamesh, how many days do you plan to be at GUADEC?
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell :)
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I haven't booked the flights yet, but probably the whole lot given how long the flights are
<jamesh> (assuming it is useful)
<robert_ancell> jamesh, yeah, me too. I think I'll get more done in the last three days anyway just working with other people. Wanted to check I wasn't the only one who would still be there :)
<jamesh> 2 days of flights (plus jetlag) for 3 days of conference is not a great trade off
<robert_ancell> no...
<jamesh> I don't think they've sent out formal rejections for the talks they haven't accepted yet
<jamesh> mine is still listed as "under review" in the events system
<duflu> Hi didrocks. And robert_ancell and james
<duflu> Hi didrocks. And robert_ancell and jamesh
<robert_ancell> argh, none of the booking websites will work to give me an estimate for the flight prices...
<duflu> ??
<duflu> robert_ancell, expedia?
<didrocks> hey duflu
<robert_ancell> duflu, it seems to be confused by the regional connection I have to take. I'll just pretend I'm flying from AKL and add on a bit extra to cover the regional link.
<didrocks> jamesh: we are waiting for the answers from those who were +1 to give a talk, ensuring they still plan to come
<didrocks> jamesh: then, with ack/nack, we go down the list…
<jamesh> didrocks: fair enough
<didrocks> relocating to the library, it's 28°C inside (couldn't get lower), at least the library is opened in the morning. bbiab
<didrocks> The Internet for Lyon's library is just port 80 and 443 opened… no email, no IRC
 * didrocks thethers
<didrocks> tethers*
<RAOF> Ok!
<RAOF> So, it turns out that mutter hangs whenever I close a dialog in CLion.
<jamesh> workaround: never close dialogs
<RAOF> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1834583 , for those playing at home.
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1834583 not found
<marcustomlinson> good morning and happy friday!
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson, seb128 and willcooke
<seb128> hey, good morning and happy friday desktopers
<duflu> RAOF: Private bug?
<seb128> hey duflu marcustomlinson jamesh, how are you?
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> seb128, going well, but success will be measured by not working into Friday night so we'll see. How are you?
<duflu> Hi Wimpress
<seb128> I'm good! busy list for today though, it feels like it's yet another of this week where enough things happened and needed attention in the week that I'm not going to manage to finish when I had planned from my todolist
<jamesh> seb128: good.  Writing some snapd interfaces to help us add deb package support to snap-store
<marcustomlinson> seb128: pretty good thanks. you?
 * marcustomlinson reads seb128's reply to duflu
<marcustomlinson> :)
<RAOF> duflu: Yeah, contains a core dunno, so apport marked it private.
<RAOF> s/dunno/dump/
<duflu> dunno is also an appropriate noun, I hereby declare
<duflu> seb128, I know how you feel. My weekly report will be relatively short compared to last one
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> jamesh, nice :)
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, happy friday! how are you?
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm good, bracing up for a very hot day, how are you yourself?
<willcooke> morning all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<jamesh> marcustomlinson: so hopefully that hack you did to slim down the libreoffice snap turns into a real Snapcraft feature
<didrocks> hey willcooke, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> good afternoon jamesh
<Laney> hey happy friday!
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, happy Friday!
<seb128> sorry dropped offline while moving
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, ça va ! almost a bit too cold here today but I'm not going to complain, that's better than overheating
<Laney> hi oSoMoN seb128
<marcustomlinson> jamesh: \o/ yeah thanks for the help!
<duflu> Hi willcooke and Laney
<jamesh> marcustomlinson: with that said, sometimes snapcraft development moves quite slowly
 * marcustomlinson takes a deep breath...
<duflu> RAOF, sanity check: You forced that core dump right?
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks jamesh duflu RAOF Wimpress willcooke oSoMoN Laney
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> well I mean, _and_ good morning jamesh :)
<RAOF> duflu: Correct. With `ubuntu-bug --hanging $PID`
<oSoMoN> morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> RAOF: Looks like maybe it regressed just today?
<duflu> There was an update
<duflu> which you have
<RAOF> Yes
<RAOF> Yes
<seb128> what Ubuntu serie are e talked about and update to what package?
<duflu> seb128, eoan gnome-shell
<duflu> afk
<seb128> Trevinho, ^
<seb128> it might be an issue for the SRU which is the disco queue :-(
<Laney> shit happens, that's what queues and reviews and proposed is for
<Laney> and uploading to the dev release
<seb128> right
<seb128> poor Trevinho though, the recents SRUs have not been smooth going
<seb128> oh well, it's part of the job I guess :)
<Laney> job security
<Laney> sneaky
<Trevinho> morning...
<Laney> hey Trevinho
<seb128> hey Trevinho, happy friday!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho, Laney
<Trevinho> hi seb128, didrocks and Laney
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> lovely to get up with bugs 😭
<Trevinho> duflu: hey
 * Laney hugs Trevinho
<Laney> it's going to be OK
<duflu> Sorry Trevinho. Let's blame RAOF for holding it wrong
<duflu> <silence>
<duflu> I am joking
<duflu> seb128, what does the sponsorship process look like if I just want a distro branch released to archive for eoan?
<duflu> It's committed already
<seb128> good question
<duflu> So do I just point people to the branch or debdiff still?
<seb128> just point to the branch should be enough
<duflu> \o/
<seb128> which one is it?
<duflu> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+git/gdm3/+merge/369024
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, does one of you would be wanting to get that lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gdm3 to eoan for Daniel?
<duflu> No rush. I am about to EOW
<seb128> enjoy the W.E!
<duflu> In the past I would just wait, but this is a June card ;)
<duflu> That said, the card is overloaded and will slip into July regardless
<seb128> lol, I see what you are doing there :p
<seb128> duflu, I think you have a point, I start liking better the "backlog by month" with only one inprogress (and one in review and one blocked) layout
<didrocks> seb128: if Laney doesn't beat me to it, I can have a look on Monday
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<duflu> I think Laney's other nvidia fix is pending release into gdm3 too
<Laney> I'll put it on the list
<Laney> We'll get those NVidia fixes with 3.33.3
<duflu> Except the performance fix because that's still waiting on review in mutter
 * duflu -> dinner   \o
<willcooke> night duflu
 * didrocks needs to go back home. Anyway, the library for even warmer than home I guess…
<seb128> is there an easy way to enable ipv6 at least enough for things like ping to work?
<seb128> by default it gives me a "unreachable error"
<marcustomlinson> seb128: willcooke may know
<Laney> seb128: Use the Canonical VPN, and turn off "Use this connectino only for resources on its network"
<seb128> Laney, thx
 * Laney makes future sounding noises
<willcooke> seb128, did you get it to work?  Getting IPv6 at home was easy enough (if your ISP supports it), but the firewalling made me scared and so I turned it off again until I have more time to really understand it
<willcooke> looks like L_aney 's solution is the best idea
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, VPN ftw, thx Laney!
<Laney> yw
<seb128> willcooke, it was just to test a bug/fix
<seb128> I don't plan to change my firewall/router/etc
 * Laney 's desktop serves ipv6 to the haus
<Laney> probably should get a Pi 4 or something to do that
<Trevinho> RAOF: what kind of dialog triggers the issue? As I can't reproduce it
<didrocks> 4 letters!!!! This is what was making me living in a pointer nightmare :p
<oSoMoN> a four-letter word ?
<didrocks> ahah, not even, a diff between two identifiers :p
<didrocks> so, when taking a ref to it, doesn't correspond at all to what you expect ;)
 * didrocks really happy with https://github.com/ubuntu/zsys/commit/8b2215b39b67b3df55a52821012cb0af0d984032. Not a lot of code, but a long description to do something quite tricky in the end (compare or not, saving in golden file public/private Property from integration tests, external to the package itself)
<Laney> \o\
 * oSoMoN out, have a good week-end everyone!
<RAOF> Trevinho: as far as I can tell, *any* dialog in CLion (a Java app, it's in the Snap store if you want to try)
<RAOF> Trevinho: it *might* only trigger if you close the thing via “ok” or “cancel” or the like. Hitting the window-decoration X might not trigger it (I'll check again on Monday)
<Trevinho> RAOF: actually I've already found a way to reproduce there and a test case 😅
<Trevinho> And also a fix... But not fully happy.
<RAOF> Woot!
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-22
<callmepk> good morning
<jamesh> morning callmepk 
<callmepk> morning jamesh 
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks 
<didrocks> hey duflu 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128, bon week-end ?
<duflu> seb128, anyone, could someone please hit retry on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/bionic/update_excuses.html#libxau
<duflu> It looks like a network issue
<didrocks> duflu: done
<duflu> Ta didrocks 
<seb128> lut, ouais ça va, et toi?
<didrocks> ça va :)
<Laney> hi
<Laney> it's a NEW WEEK!
<Laney> I forgot my terminal shortcut to switch windows and just had to try all of the combinations until I found the right one
<Laney> must have been a good/long weekend
<didrocks> hey hey Laney 
<didrocks> heh, too long
<duflu> Hi Laney. Weekend successful then
<Laney> not long enough, I want to forget where all of the letters on the keyboard are too!
<Laney> hey didrocks duflu
<Laney> going ok?
<didrocks> Laney: going fine, uneventful week-end :)
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> Laney, just buy an azerty keyboard, will give you the same feeling :)
<didrocks> with the afnor norm, please!
 * didrocks can’t type anymore on a classic azerty keyboard though :/
<Laney> hey seb128, i'm pretty good!
<Laney> you?
<Laney> what is afnor norm?
<Laney> there are multiple types of french keyboard layout?
<seb128> I'm fine
<seb128> and yeah, they 'modernized' the azerty layout
<seb128> so you can find old style and new style azerty now
<Laney> eek
<didrocks> supposively, there is only one, because the old one was never normalized
<didrocks> (afnor is the norm institution)
<Laney> so that one is supposed to go away over time?
<didrocks> don’t know, because everyone is using the old one, so, habits… Getting risk to change for laptop/leyboard builder
<didrocks> keyboard*
<didrocks> who knows how it will go
<jibel> and the simple quotes on the afnor layout is incompatible with gettext
<seb128> how can a char be incompatible with gettext?
<seb128> it's not utf-8?
<didrocks> it*’*s utf-8, but gettext is busy
<seb128> 'busy'?
<didrocks> buggy
<didrocks> sorry :)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> we should backport the fix if there is one
<seb128> I expect it's just a simple bug?
<didrocks> I didn’t find anything, but I didn’t dig more
<didrocks> I need to, on my backlog
<seb128> if you tell me what's buggy/the test case to trigger the issue I can try to have a look
<seb128> you are off soon enough and I guess we will not get to that before being back
<didrocks> seb128: let’s plan that once I’m back?
<seb128> sure, no hurry
<didrocks> happy to give you a simple test case
<didrocks> great :)
 * seb128 wonders what's going on there 
<seb128> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/u/upower/groovy/amd64
<seb128> trigger libimobiledevice/1.3.0-2
<seb128> Get:27 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu groovy/main i386 libimobiledevice6 i386 1.2.1~git20191129.9f79242-1build1 [73.4 kB]
<seb128> so not only the right version
<seb128> but :i386?
<seb128> hum, retried worked, probably some archive issue...
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<hellsworth> (i missed you all these last few days)
<kenvandine> @hellsworth good morning
<hellsworth> hi kenvandine !
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-23
<callmepk> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks 
<didrocks> salut jibel 
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi didrocks, jibel, seb128 
<didrocks> salut seb128, duflu 
<seb128> hey duflu, lut didrocks, how are you today?
<duflu> seb128, much better than yesterday. How about you?
<seb128> I'm alright, a bit tired but I think I've to expect that for a while
<Cruft> So snapd has a service for running autostart apps within snaps, but if no autostart functionality exists, the service still runs...
<Cruft> Wouldn't this be better served as a post install hook and if it isn't already, added to the permissions settings?
<didrocks> seb128: good, thanks, holidays tonight after a meeting finishing at 7PM \o/ :)
<seb128> didrocks, nothing like a busy day before holidays :)
<seb128> Cruft, hey, best to talk about snap on #snappy rather than here, you will have the right people for such discussions
<Laney> hey hey
<didrocks> hey Laney 
<Laney> \o didrocks 
<duflu> Morning Laney
<Laney> duflu o/
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you today?
<Laney> moin seb128 
<Laney> i'm alright, been enjoying the 🔥🔥🔥🔥🌞🌞🌞🌞 already this morning
<Laney> should be 27° later!
<Laney> and looking forward to an enjoyable day of updating gpg commandlines
<Laney> you?
<seb128> haha
<seb128> nice and sunny morning, n°1 is at the daycare so I should hopefully be able to get some work done :)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> is that like half time or something?
<seb128> we finally started putting him back, this week 3 days (monday, tuesday, thursday)
<seb128> I still had one day off to use which I put for wednesday and friday mornings
<seb128> next week is really back to business :)
<Laney> :>
<Laney> tjaalton: hey, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/bionic/ubuntu/ is this something to do with you?
<tjaalton> Laney: looking
<Laney> it looks like a component-mismatch to me
<tjaalton> yes, but how
<Laney> libllvm10 is in universe in bionic
<tjaalton> yeah that's probably it
<tjaalton> libllvm9 is in main
<RAOF> Because it was new, right?
<tjaalton> yes
<Laney> hope this causes libllvm9 to drop off the iso
<tjaalton> it should
<tjaalton> doubt anything else is using it
 * RAOF recalls thinking about this as he released the llvm-10 SRU, bit then forgot 😬
<Laney> heh
<Laney> RAOF: can you do the promotion, pretty please?
 * Laney eyes reverse-depends
<RAOF> I'm a little bit EOD, but I'll look at it after my meeting in 2½ hours.
<Laney> ok
<Trevinho> seb128: hey
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you today?
<Trevinho> seb128: so... I've found out that monitor issue
<Trevinho> seb128: all good
<seb128> Trevinho, the second monitor rotation one?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> easy to fix?
<Trevinho> seb128: I've also noticed that in that laptop if I enable the fractional scaling with two monitors, it gets applied to the external monitor only :o
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, not too bad
<Trevinho> so... So.... while still not being "the" bug, is still a relevant bug I suppose
<seb128> Trevinho, I though that scaling wasn't working at all on that config?
<Trevinho> seb128: that's what I thought
<Trevinho> but it actually works in the other outputs but the laptop screen
<Trevinho> I need to talk with daniel more about but, tseliot (hey! :)) said that the panel is controlled by intel
<Trevinho> so I assume I should look into that side of the driver
<Trevinho> tseliot, tjaalton: if you have hints where to look at, regarding where resolution is handled by prime systems would be nice :)
<Trevinho> (resolution, and output confgs in general)
<Trevinho> for sure, in my system here (GM108M [GeForce 940MX]), when i enable the nvidia driver, the fractional scaling keeps working fine, while it doesn't work in more recent prime configurations I think
<tjaalton> Trevinho: assuming the dGPU is just a render slave, it's the iGPU that drives the displays
<Trevinho> tjaalton: so, basically the intel driver, right?
<tjaalton> right
<Trevinho> tjaalton: so, in this laptop (that well, nvida-settings says it's prime, so I assume I've to believe it), when I apply output transformations (scaling) to the laptop panel when nvidia driver is in use, the screen is just expanded but not scaled down to fit the actual panel, while it does for external screens
<Trevinho> now... in my own laptop this happens when enabling the nvidia driver
<Trevinho> So, I have to imagine that the intel driver has different code paths for recent different configs related to this
<Trevinho> it's an intel HD 630
<Trevinho> with a GTX 1050
<tseliot> Trevinho, the main screen is usually driven by the iGPU. You can check if the dGPU drives the external screens, by using the "power saving" profile, and seeing if the external screens are no longer detected.
<Trevinho> tseliot: ah well using "power saving" (i.e. nouveau) the external monitor doesn't work!
<tjaalton> yeah in that case the dGPU is not just a render slave
<Trevinho> ah! so.... not intel fault here
<Trevinho> wondering why nvidia-settings tells me that it's a prime display
<tseliot> Trevinho, it sounds like the nvidia driver is actually doing the right thing, intel is not, when outputs from the  dGPU are attached to it
<Trevinho> tseliot: ah, sorry, I misread... So ok, nvidia does properly as the external screen is scaled
<tseliot> by prime display, I think the panel is really saying that it's Intel driving the screen, and that you should use the main display configuration app instead
<Trevinho> but intel does not as the laptop screen isn't scaled
<Trevinho> I see, I see
<Trevinho> mh, this means I'll have to get the hands dirty trying to understand why intel doesn't work
<Trevinho> the weird thing is that it does work properly when nvidia driver is deactivated, so no clue what would be the difference then
<Trevinho> tjaalton: should I just look into stuff at https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel or there's more then?
<tjaalton> Trevinho: that one is not used
<tjaalton> modesetting driver in the xserver, or the kernel
<Trevinho> so what?
 * Trevinho hopes not to have to recompile the kernel... and prays
<tseliot> Trevinho, my bet is on the xserver
<Trevinho> yeah, will have a look, at least there I've a nice jhbuild setup to work with :P
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128, did you forget the SRU part of bug #1884063?
<ubot5> bug 1884063 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "SRU the current 3.36.3 stable update" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1884063
<seb128> GunnarHj, no I didn't, it's just a non trivial SRU and I didn't get to it yet
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm going to try for today
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, great. (It's the translations which is my concern.)
<hellsworth1> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Heather, how are you?
<seb128> k, it's meeting time again!
<hellsworth1> hi i'm good. let's meet :)
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-23
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jun 23 13:31:16 2020 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-23 | Current topic:
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), hellsworth, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson (out), oSoMoN (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<hellsworth1> o/
<jibel> hola
<kenvandine> \o
<Trevinho> o/
<seb128> I hope everyone is doing great, let's get started :)
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-23 | Current topic: rls-bb-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing desktop
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing desktop :p
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1883920 and bug #1883924 there which I'm going to assign to callmepk
<ubot5> bug 1883920 in wslu (Ubuntu Focal) "ubuntu logo in wslfetch needs update" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883920
<ubot5> bug 1883924 in wslu (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu.exe will not be detected properly if other LTS version is installed" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1883924
<seb128> k, done
<seb128> that's it for bionic
<seb128> #topic rls-ff-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-23 | Current topic: rls-ff-bug
<seb128> nothing new or to review there
<seb128> the spice-vdagent one is handled by server people, I will just assign to them
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ff-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the wsl ones, I assigned for focal as well now
<seb128> bug #1884101 I asked to Erich if he plans to work on it
<ubot5> bug 1884101 in jackd2 (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] jackdbus produces high cpu load" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1884101
<seb128> since he seems he was doing that
<seb128> and that is for focal
<seb128> #topic rls-gg-bug
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-23 | Current topic: rls-gg-bug
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1881699
<ubot5> bug 1881699 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No analog output" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1881699
<seb128> jibel, did you have a chance to try the pulseaudio update?
<seb128> bug #1863282
<ubot5> bug 1863282 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "libreoffice menu bar disappeared" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863282
<Laney> we should just accept + assign that pulse one to jibel
<hellsworth1> right so that libreoffice one.. there's a problem with libreoffice-gtk
<hellsworth1> the menu bar disappears on non-gnome DEs
<seb128> Laney, ack for pulseaudio
<seb128> hellsworth, is the issue new?
<seb128> the description mention 18.04
<seb128> also it's not our default desktop and has only one report
<hellsworth1> right it was in 18.04 and i thought it would be fixed by upgrading but that wasn't hte case
<seb128> I think it's worth investigating and fixing but at this point I'm -1 on rls nomination
<hellsworth1> affects 3 ppl..
<hellsworth1> but ok
<seb128> right, 3 people for 18.04 which is out for 2years+
<seb128> doesn't seem to trigger lot of users
<hellsworth1> should it only be tag'd if it's new in gg?
<seb128> no
<hellsworth1> ok
<seb128> I'm just saying that it's not impacting our default desktop and the metrics are very low
<hellsworth1> you make a good point about it affecting so few folks in 2 years
<hellsworth1> -1
<seb128> thx
<seb128> bug #1865226
<ubot5> bug 1865226 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm-smartcard pam config needs to be updated for Ubuntu and installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865226
<seb128> this one was discussed in a call earlier, unsure if that's more for foundations or us
<seb128> does anyone fancy doing some pam rules work? ;)
<seb128> I think we should accept the nomination, it has got some oem  and corporate requests
<seb128> and upstream does ship a pam config and things should be working, we just need to Debian-ify
<seb128> k, no objection, I'm going to go with my +1 and see if foundations want to take it, otherwise we will find an assignee
<hellsworth1> sounds good
<Laney> should be worked on probably
<seb128> k, let's do that and move on
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-gg-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing to review
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-23 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/seqtools/groovy/armhf
<seb128> block xorg-server
<seb128> tjaalton, is that something you are investigating?
<seb128> wslu failing to build is for callmepk
<seb128> gnome-desktop3 I just uploaded the fix for
<seb128> tseliot, bbswitch is something for you?
<seb128> libqmi failed on riscv without log, I'm retrying
<tseliot> seb128, I don't maintain it, but I help from time to time
<seb128> tseliot, k, well if you want to try fixing this one or ping whoever you think should work on it to unblock dkms that would be welcome
<seb128> and colord/argyll/risvc seems to be something LocustusOfBorg is handling
<seb128> and that's it
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336 | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2020-06-23 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> any other topic?
<hellsworth1> none from me
<kenvandine> none here
<didrocks> nothing
<seb128> k, that's a wrap then I guess, nice and efficient meeting, thanks team :)
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/mxaCZTVc | GNOME 3.36 work claiming / tracking: https://trello.com/b/z29JJK3q/gnome-336
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jun 23 13:55:01 2020 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2020/ubuntu-desktop.2020-06-23-13.31.moin.txt
<didrocks> for the record, ZSys autosnapshot just saved us losing a couple days of work -> job done!
<tseliot> seb128, I don't even know why we would build bbswitch on arm64
<hellsworth1> thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, nice! what failed? wrong rm? :p
<tseliot> seb128, I don't really have the time this week. But feel free to disable arm64 from the package for now.
<seb128> tseliot, k, thx
<didrocks> seb128: dunno, either vscode, wrong make clean… We don’t have any trace of rm in history
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh, that looks scary
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> didrocks, good that zsys saved the day in any case :)
<didrocks> yes :)
 * Laney cries
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/485558241/buildlog_ubuntu_groovy_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> kenvandine: fix this!!!!!
<kenvandine> crap... the groovy track expired
 * kenvandine fixes
<Laney> thanks :>
<Laney> tracks can expire?
<Laney> but that means the libsane1 stuff worked
<kenvandine> Laney: fixed
<Laney> merci merci
<kenvandine> yes... they only last 30 days unless you do a store request open one
<kenvandine> usually we immediately close them so they fallback to stable
<kenvandine> but we can't do that with snap-sotre
<Laney> 😳
<kenvandine> store
<Laney> oh
<Laney> so this one is special somehow
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> so i'm going to ask for those tracks
 * Laney tries another iso build
<seb128> kenvandine, could you help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1884428/comments/11 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1884428 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu) "calculater not open" [Low,Incomplete]
<seb128> unsure what to ask on those? if the content interface is connected? 
<kenvandine> seb128: i'll take care of it
<kenvandine> must not be connected
<seb128> thx
<seb128> how can that happen :(
<kenvandine> i've confirmed that revision works for me
<kenvandine> i'll comment
<seb128> thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-24
<seb128> goood morning desktopers
<callmepk> hi seb128
<seb128> hey callmepk, how are you?
<callmepk> pretty good, how are you seb128 
<seb128> I'm alright!
<seb128> callmepk, did you notice that the wslu recent update failed to build on G?
<seb128> I emailed you about that also but I don't think you replied
<callmepk> hmmm, I now see that, I will take a look seb128 
<callmepk> Sorry for not seeing that mail, too busy moving that the time
<seb128> callmepk, thx! looks like just a parameter change in a test to be compatible with some new version of the depends
<seb128> callmepk, no worry, it's not urgent :) are you also waiting for SRU uploads for those changes if so feel free to ping me with sponsoring URLs
<seb128> I think the build issue is specific to G and due to some other components which changed
<callmepk> hmmm, interesting; and yes, I am waiting for SRU uploads
<callmepk> just take a look at the log and it fails at inkscape command somehow... So is that a problem in Groovy? on Focal it works seb128
<duflu> Hi seb128
<duflu> And hi callmepk, jamesh, world
<callmepk> hi duflu how are you
<duflu> I'm well. How about you, callmepk?
<duflu> BTW, I spotted Debian and gnome-shell in Apple's WWDC keynote: https://youtu.be/GEZhD3J89ZE?t=6118
<seb128> callmepk, yes, I guess the new version deprecated a parameter
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<callmepk> I am good duflu 
<duflu> seb128, going well. You?
<callmepk> yeah just checked, inkscape deprecated the --file option starting from 1.0, I will try to edit `rules` that works on all releases.
<seb128> duflu, I'm alright :-)
<seb128> callmepk, thx
<tjaalton> RAOF: should I file a bug for the bionic/llvm-10 MIR?
<tjaalton> bionic/focal
<tjaalton> nah it's already main in focal
<RAOF> tjaalton: I don't think so; as you say, it's already in main in focal.
<tjaalton> right
<cpaelzer> seb128: btw as you unsubscribed a package yesterday for "eoan bein EOL" - strictly speaking that still is a few weeks
<cpaelzer> I have already asked vorlon to take over xxhash in the long term for rsync
<cpaelzer> but officially you might want to keep that subscription from your sid eup for a few more days
<cpaelzer> looking back it happens usually mid July which would be ~20 days from now
<seb128> cpaelzer, I guess you are right, though in practice I doubt we will see any other fix or SRU 19.10 at this point, I will subscribe the team back meanwhile
<cpaelzer> I wouldn't expect bugs either, but thought you prefer my friendly ping to someone flaming you zealously for breaking the process :-)
<Laney> yooooooooooooo
<cpaelzer> good morning Laney and all your o's
<Laney> hi cpaelzer 
<Laney> nice to see you in the round of greetings
<Laney> are you well?
<cpaelzer> hehe, yeah I'm fine and hope all of you too
<cpaelzer> I was just here to friendly-bug seb128 with process details :-)
<Laney> heh
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> moin seb128 
<Laney> doing good!
<Laney> forecast now says 31° for today :-o
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> doing alright, it's going to be hooot here as well today
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> oh
<Laney> rude :(
<Laney> hi duflu!
<jibel> seb128, can you remind me which version of pulseaudio you wanted me to try?
<seb128> jibel, the one which is in groovy now, 1ubuntu7 , it includes an hwe team fix compared to the one you tested and reported the bug against
<jibel> seb128, ok, it's the one I'm running. 
<seb128> still having the issue with it?
<jibel> and there is no improvements
<seb128> k, thanks for testing, please comment on the bug
<jibel> there is a list of dummy output instead of the analog one
<seb128> I'm going to try to bounce to the hwe guy
<jibel> I'd like to test a kernel 5.6, .7 or .8. There are lot of updates of sof.
<seb128> that would be useful indeed
<jibel> but current mainline builds don't have zfs support
<tjaalton> jibel: install linux-oem-20.04
<tjaalton> which is 5.6 and has zfs
<jibel> tjaalton, thx, I'll try it. What's the difference between oem and non-oem kernels?
<jibel> cpaelzer, thanks for fixing 691590, it's been annoying me for the last 10 years :)
<cpaelzer> jibel: yeah
<cpaelzer> jibel: the unfortunate part is that bugs that happened before I picked up things are invisible to me
<cpaelzer> the list is too long to go through them one by one
<cpaelzer> so those old things that get a bump get back into focus
<Laney> oh neat
<Laney> I just assumed that was how it had to be
<cpaelzer> no, itwas disabled for a test error in Debian way back in time
<cpaelzer> well - depending on the FS you put your images on it still has to be root:root
<cpaelzer> if unable to XATTR
<jibel> cpaelzer, and I fixed it by settings ACLs then forgot and it reappeared like 3 weeks ago when I reinstalled a machine and couldn't remember how to workaround it. 
<Laney> I just had a chown in shell history /o\
 * Laney is low tech
<Laney> Trevinho would have written a custom filesystem
<jibel> and seb128 would have set the bug to critical :P
<Trevinho> :-D
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, bug 1884800 sounds like something for you or jamesh
<ubot5> bug 1884800 in xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (Ubuntu) "/usr/libexec/xdg-desktop-portal-gtk:11:__strcmp_avx2:ensure_default_is_below:app_chooser_dialog_new:handle_choose_application:ffi_call_unix64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1884800
<seb128> Sergio described steps to trigger
<tjaalton> jibel: backported patches forenabled platforms
<Laney> OK
<Laney> It's hot enough
<Laney> the fan has come out
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-25
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<luna_> morning
<duflu> Hi seb128 and luna_ 
<Laney> guten morgen!
<jibel> cpaelzer_, is there anything in latest libvirtd in groovy that could affect networking? I'm trying to figure out why suddenly I've no network inside the guest.
<jibel> the guest is a focal live session with daily from yesterday
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> moin duflu 
<seb128> hey duflu, Laney, jibel, how are you in a summer day?
<duflu> seb128, it's winter but sunny. How are you?
<seb128> duflu, I'm alright, hopefully having a 'normal' work day today and I can get some work done, though it's going to be over 30°C and melting in front of the keyboard sucks a bit
<seb128> we have extra heat until tomorrow and then rain over the weekend :/
<duflu> To be fair, a month into winter and we're only now below 20 degrees so it's OK
<jibel> seb128, going well.enjoying the beach on the evening
<seb128> jibel, :-)
<duflu> jibel is winning June
<Laney> moin seb128 
<Laney> bit sad that all the nice days are during work time and then the weekend sucks
<seb128> indeed :/
 * Laney does the 'rm fontconfig cache' trick to get emojis back in Chromium
<Laney> why did I switch to Chromium like a month ago? I can't even remember any more, might go back to the nice Firefox deb :>
<Laney> dear chromium, please exit when I exit you
<seb128> Laney, if I understand that bug correctly it's snapd screwing the font cache which breaks deb apps as well (but maybe firefox doesn't rely on fontconfig for emoji?)
<seb128> unless you do purge snapd along chromium which would fix the problem on your system
<Laney> I never saw broken colour emoji anywhere else
<Laney> but actually purging the cache didn't fix it in chromium either
<Laney> 🤷
<Laney> (^- that one is coloured for me)
<seb128> callmepk, hey, you mentioned you had wslu SRUs waiting for sponsoring, do you have merge requests for packages for those?
<Laney> Firefox works
<seb128> Laney, I was commented based on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1858636/comments/31 also the noto-color-emoji is missing from the fontcache
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1858636 in snapd (Ubuntu) "snapd generates incomplete fontconfig caches, result in emoji rendering issue in chromium" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> so I don't understand why it doesn't impact e.g gnome-characters
<Laney> maybe I have a different problem then
<seb128> speaking of that bug
<seb128> jamesh, ^ the snapd team bounced back to us, could you maybe help and reply to some of the questions for Ian on the bug?
 * jamesh looks
<seb128> jamesh, start reading at comment 37
<seb128> before it's noise of users and triager trying to understand what's going on and how to trigger the issue
<jamesh> seb128: I suspect the problem is down to freetype versions: I think snapd is running bionic's version of fc-cache statically linked against xenial's freetype
<seb128> :/
<seb128> why are they not using versions from the same serie?
<seb128> also any easy way to confirm that? would be nice if snaps logged the fc-cache output
<jamesh> it's trying to build binaries that will run against the core snap's libraries
<jamesh> I think they assumed the cache differences were only down to fontconfig versions
<jamesh> I've got a general idea about how we can handle this better with private fontconfig caches for snaps, but haven't built the prototype yet
<seb128> k
<jamesh> this would be roughly one cache for each gnome platform snap we publish
<seb128> jamesh, thanks, that's useful input ... can you comment that on the bug?
<jamesh> I'm writing the comment now
<seb128> great
<seb128> thx again!
<seb128> Trevinho, did you notice that the bionic SRU for bug #1793496 failed to build?
<ubot5> bug 1793496 in Mutter "scaling changes when closing/re-opening the lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1793496
<seb128> not only that bug, it's just the one reference, but that's the update to a git snapshot you did
<jibel> Laney, is there a way to simulate an rst drive in a vm?
<jibel> I want to test the rst code of the installer
<seb128> jibel, ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py:        return os.environ.get('SHOW_RST_UI', '0') == '1'
<seb128> try setting that env maybe?
<seb128> well, depends if you just want to see the page or actually test the detection of the disk I guess
<jibel> sounds like what I need. I'll have a look. However I want an RST drive and another that is not to verify that you can install on the second drive even if the first is bitlocker'd
<jibel> otherwise I'll play with the code a bit
<Laney> jibel: not that I know of, no
<Laney> Hack the detection code to return true for one of the drives or something
<jibel> yeah, i'll do that
<jibel> not really sru'ish but well...
<Laney> ah for testing instructions?
<Laney> maybe having an env var to do that would be good
<Laney> UBIQUITY_PRETEND_DRIVE_IS_RST=...
<ricotz> good morning desktopers!
<ricotz> seb128, hi :), could you process https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/12.18.0~dfsg-3ubuntu1 which is in NEW
<seb128> ricotz, hey ricotz, k
<ricotz> seb128, thank you
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> ricotz, bug #1885006 is something for you or for Olivier when he's back?
<ubot5> bug 1885006 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Search Service broken on Ubuntu Nightly builds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885006
<ricotz> seb128, thanks, this looks like an issue for both of us which would hit firefox 79 beta
<seb128> ricotz, I will drop an email to Olivier so he saws it once he's back
<ricotz> seb128, looks like a simple variable rename of upstream, so an easy fix
<seb128> ricotz, great!
<seb128> ricotz, do you have an easy way to flag that to Olivier or should I better drop him an email as a FYI?
<ricotz> I can leave a comment in the bug report point to the fix
<seb128> ricotz, thx
<seb128> Laney, did you see the discussion on #debian-gnome about our geoclue delta the other day? do you have any opinion on that?
<seb128> I'm pondering just dropping the delta and syncing back
<Laney> seb128: I did but it seemed Simon handled it with you so I didn't think about it much
<Laney> let me see what the delta is
<seb128> Laney, it's making the lib depends on the service
<Laney> this is something from me from a few years ago
<Laney> did bigon say anything about adding it?
<Laney> I think it still makes sense, but it could maybe be a recommends as most apps which use geoclue can work ok without it
<Laney> that amazon launcher probably should have been made to not crash
<Laney> ah I forgot bigon is in here :>
<seb128> Laney, we discussed on #debian-gnome if you have the backlog of 2 days ago (iirc) but summary is that him and Simon think it's better to let the apps that need the service recommends/depends on it
<seb128> Simon's argument was that most GNOME components that links again the lib don't really need the service
<seb128> e.g calendar, initial setup, settings-daemon
<Laney> the way I read that conversation they both mentioned recommends
<seb128> from the lib to the service?
<Laney> yes
<seb128>  <smcv>	seb128: in cases like libdbus-1-3 Recommends dbus, we still get occasional complaints about "installing $app pulled in $service, this is GNOME bloat"
<seb128> so yeah, that discussion has argument for ang against the recommends 
<Laney> but libdbus still does have that recommends so ...
<seb128> it feels like we failed to have a conclusion at the end, I will ask bigon again
<Laney> that was a mention of what sometimes happens
<seb128> well just did I guess :p
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, thx, I try another round to see if the recommends could be added in Debian
<Laney> silly non team maintained packages!
<Laney> I would have done something about it in 2017 otherwise :p
<seb128> :-)
<bigon> for https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=834176 I think I will close it as wontfix, there is no reason that the -dev pkg needs the daemon
<ubot5> Debian bug 834176 in libgeoclue-2-dev "libgeoclue-2-dev should depend on package geoclue-2.0" [Normal,Open]
<bigon> for https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=864305, I guess a patch that conditionally add the Depends/Recommends for ubuntu is fine as a 1st step
<ubot5> Debian bug 864305 in libgeoclue-2-0 "libgeoclue-2-0 doesn't depend on geoclue-2.0" [Normal,Open]
<bigon> was the m-a co-instability evalatuated?
<bigon> TBH I'm way more annoyed by https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/geoclue/geoclue/-/issues/111 not being fixed
<Laney> geoclue-2.0 should be foreign probably
<ricotz> is someone able to do a simple runtime test of a firefox build on s390x?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19506686/+files/firefox-trunk_79.0~a1~hg20200625r537255-0ubuntu0.20.04.1~umd3_s390x.deb
<seb128> bigon, right, that upstream issue is annoying :/ also I got no traction when I asked on our side about the BTS bug
<bigon> Zeeshan said he will fix it "soon" but he's not opposed if somebody is doing it https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/geoclue/geoclue/-/merge_requests/70#note_528935
<seb128> take over :)
<seb128> ricotz, it starts fine, compared to the archive version that segfaults
<ricotz> seb128, that is quite something then :)
<seb128> :-)
<jibel> xnox, I'm verifying bug 1847898. I created a VM in legacy mode with 3 disks and selected to install on vdc. grub-install runs on the /dev/vdc. 
<ubot5> bug 1847898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Focal) "System doesn't boot after installation - Legacy mode / 2 disks" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847898
<jibel> But after installation the machine doesn't find a bootable device.
<jibel> xnox, my test case is correct? 
<jibel> is there any information I should dig for?
<jibel> ah actually wait 
<jibel> hm, to make it boot I've to set disk3 as the first bootable device
<jibel> not sure it's specific to VMs
<jibel> ^ WDYT?
<xnox> jibel:  what is the drive order set in like libvirt / virsh / qemu command line?
<xnox> jibel:  or like can you ask to bring up the boot menu, and select the third drive, it then should boot fine.
<xnox> jibel:  multi-disk selection in bios is a bit unpredictable.
<xnox> jibel:  unlike UEFI where  we create ubuntu entry, and order it to be first, even though it's disk3 install.
<jibel> xnox, yes, it boots fine when I changed the drive order. It's more a pb with libvirt/qemu which didn't try all the available drives
<xnox> jibel:  it does, if one passes more options to it.
<xnox> jibel:  i use virt-manager, and i can tick which drives to try, and in which order. I think there are qemu cmdline options / xml for that too
<xnox> jibel:  <boot order="1"/> inside the <disk></disk in xml
<xnox> and let me check qemu cmdline options
<xnox> jibel:  ,bootindex=2 on the -device .... stanza
<xnox> then it will try them all, in the defined order.
<xnox> jibel:  but grub-install matches the selected drive means we did the right thing!
<jibel> indeed
<jibel> 5.6 didn't improve my sound issues. I keep losing hdmi output and all that remains are dummy entries
<ricotz> seb128, please don't forget about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/12.18.0~dfsg-3ubuntu1
<ricotz> (it is a required build-dep for firefox 78+)
<seb128> ricotz, I know, Olivier asked me to get it uploaded before his holidays, I did the nagging and LocustusOfBorg uploaded
<ricotz> seb128, ok, I thought you are on ArchiveAdmin duty today
<seb128> ricotz, I'm not really doing archive days but I'm happy to process pings between other things
<seb128> ricotz, binaries accepted now
<ricotz> I see, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<ricotz> maybe tweak this a bit - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive_days
<seb128> ricotz, it has a warning 'Warning /!\ This is currently being re-assessed to a more task oriented approach, rather than regular admin days. '
<seb128> but yeah
<Laney> see you monday!
<luna_> Rolling Rhino :D
<callmepk> seb128 I create a MR for wslu to fix the build issue, tested on 1804 and the build should work now
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-26
<PaulePanter> Hi. How do I find out about the changes between
<PaulePanter> linux-image-5.3.0-59-generic/
<PaulePanter> linux-image-5.3.0-61-generic/
<PaulePanter> changelog.Debian.gz does not contain that information (in contrast to Debian)
<ricotz> PaulePanter, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/eoan/log/?h=Ubuntu-5.3.0-61.55
<PaulePanter> ricotz: Thank you. Maybe that URL could be added to `changelog.Debian.gz`.
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<jibel> hello world
<duflu> Hi seb128 and ji
<duflu> Hmm, no jibel to autocomplete
<seb128> hey duflu, happy friday! how are you? on track to nicely close the work week?
<duflu> seb128, Yeah got more exciting fixes coming. Also I some hardware experiments but I will need to log off to do those some time
<duflu> -I
<duflu> seb128, can you access bug 1884925 ?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1884925 could not be found
<duflu> I assume it's private
<seb128> no I can't
<seb128> is that an apport crash? those are not accessible until retraced
<duflu> Yes it's meant to be a gnome-shell crash
<duflu> Not important right now anyway
<seb128> k
 * duflu deflates
<seb128> bigon, re the geoclue discussion, shouldn't we just distro patch https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/geoclue/geoclue/-/merge_requests/70 ?
<seb128> bigon, I mean the access problem one, not the packaging topics we discussed
<ogra> Failed to install or refresh a snap: 'gnome-3-28-1804' does not exist or is not available on the desired channel 'latest/stable'. Use `snap info gnome-3-28-1804` to get a list of channels the snap is available on.
<ogra> *sniff*
<ogra> i guess desktop apps on s390x arent that popular ...
 * ogra adds an "architectures" entry to his snap
<xnox> Most s390x machines do not have firewall access to snapstore.
<ogra> ah !
<ogra> but i still supect there are only very very few peope wanting desktop snaps on s390 anyway
<kenvandine> ogra: s/very few/NONE/g :-D
<ogra> 😄
<oerheks>  😀😁😂😃😄😅😆😇😈😉😊😋😌😍😎😏 ...
<JanC> s390 isn't used as a terminal server?
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-06-27
<heewa> Hi! I've been seeing huge memory leaks in gnome-shell-calendar-server, like several GBs in a couple days. I finally tracked it down and I think I plugged them. I'm going to submit the changes to gnome, but what do I do from Ubuntu's end? Wait for those changes to trickle down, or submit a patch to the ubuntu package?
<sarnold> heewa: please file a bug with ubuntu-bug <packagename> -- waiting for trickle-down probably means it wouldn't be fixed until 20.10 is released, and previous releases wouldn't be fixed until someone notices the problem, backports and tests fixes, etc
<JanC> probably best to do both, and link the upstream GNOME bug into the Ubuntu bug  :)
<sarnold> oh yes most definitely :)
<sarnold> thanks JanC
<sarnold> good thing it's friday afternoon...
<sarnold> it *is*, right?
<heewa> What'll happen when the commit hits downstream while a duplicate patch is there?
<JanC> sarnold: it's already Saturday here  ;)
<sarnold> the groovy version will either import the new version from upstream before your patch is accepted into focal, or if groovy is patched, the patch will be dropped on a future sync from debian by whoever does the merge
<sarnold> JanC: yay :D
<JanC> that's why you want both upstream & downstream to be aware also...
<heewa> @sarnold, Oh I fixed it for the version ubuntu 20.04 (focal-devel, so almost released). Should I try to fix it in other versions?
<sarnold> heewa: focal was released two months ago
<sarnold> heewa: "best" in my opionion would be providing ubuntu with a fix for focal and providing upstream gnome with a fix for whatever is tip of their development process
<heewa> Oh, lol, I thought focal-devel was used for updates to focal. This is my first ubuntu (and gnome) contribution. Where should I put my patch?
<sarnold> aha! :) focal-updates gets regular bug fixes, focal-security gets security-relavant bug fixes
<sarnold> you should start with whatever version in -release, -security, or -updates is the newest
<heewa> Also, ubuntu-bug collects diagnostic info, right? Does that mean I should revert to the version that has the leak, wait a few days, then submit a bug report so that it has the leak as part of the info?
<sarnold> if you've got a patch in hand, the collected diagnostics probably aren't super-useful
<sarnold> they're an incredible lifesaver for most bug reports, I'm really glad we collect them, it's great to quickly skim through a few files and say "oh this computer looks like its hard drive is dying" or "wow these other errors are far more important", etc
<heewa> ah, that does sound super useful
